# Wartezimmer Votec : Bikes 2011



## akami (1. März 2011)

Moin,

So da ich es kaum erwarten kann mein neues Votec V.SX, welches ich im Januar bestellt habe in Empfang zu nehmen, eröffne ich nun verspätet dieses Wartezimmer 

Einige werden schon mitbekommen, dass ich Ärger mit Votec habe, was die Lieferzeiten einzelner Komponenten betrifft. Jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken. Freue mich über jede Nachricht, sowohl von denen die mit mir warten, jenen die ihr bike schon haben und diejenigen, welche am überlegen sind sich ein Rad zu holen. Natürlich auch der bekannte "Tech-Talk".

Hier noch mein Aufbau:

VOTEC V.SX - Konfiguriert          
Größe: M 	
Farbe:  Schwarz-Metallisch, Silber / Gold         

Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufräder:  Crank Brothers Iodin AM Wartezeit: Anfang/Ende Mai
Reifen: V: Maxxis Advantage 2.4 / H: Maxxis Advantage 2.25  
Schläuche: Schwalbe SV14 Extralight
Bremsen: Formula The One - V: 203mm / H: 203mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace Force 149
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau  L, schwarz
Barends: Hope Gripdoctor, gold
Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattelklemme: Crank Brothers Iodine
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36 10-fach
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Kettenblätter: 42/32/24 eventuell Bashguard/32/22 + NC-17 Stinger Kettenführung
Kette: Shimano XTR
Pedale:Sixpack: Icon Titan -MG- Plattform-Pedale
Schutz: 
Kettenstrebe: NC17, Neopren
Dämpfer: Speestuff Rear-Boot Air, Neopren eventuell Votec Dämpferschutz
Unterrohr: Bikeshield: Tubeshield Unterrohrschutz medium (50 x 10 cm)
Rahmen (vor Brems- und Schaltzügen): Fleece, selbstklebend


So das sollte es ertmal gewesen sein,

Greetz


----------



## starvald (1. März 2011)

Hallo und natürlich vielen Dank für die Eröffnung dieses Threads ;-)

Ich habe mir Mitte Februar im Shop in Frankfurt ein V.SR konfigurieren lassen. Es ist bis auf die Laufräder ein 1.3 und ich habe eine Totem bestellt statt der Lyrik.

Gabel: Rock Shox Totem RC2 DH
  Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
  Laufrad: DT Swiss E 2000
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
  Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XR
  Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
  Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint, Zahnkranz: Shimano Saint 11-34  9-fach, Schalthebel: Shimano Saint, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kurbel:  Shimano Saint, Kettenführung: NC17 Stinger, Kettenblätter: 36/22, Kette:  Shimano SLX  			 		

Liefertermin soll angeblich zwischen Mitte März und Ende März sein!

Viele Grüße,

Nicolas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Danke für deinen Anschluß starvald. Ich dachte schon ich müsste alleine bleiben.

Das SR soll ja auch Endurotauglichkeiten haben aber ich glaube für mich doch zu Downhilllastig. Für mich hätte wahrscheinlich auch das XM gereicht aber das finde ich optisch nicht so hübsch.
Sobald deines da ist erwarte ich einen Fahrbericht. Besonders der Uphill interessiert mich und viele, viel Fotos bitte.

Mitte März war auch meine Ansage nach der Bestellung. Ich habe am 22.2. mal eine Email geschrieben, was denn nun Sache ist. Votec hat sich ja nicht bei mir gemeldet wegen der Lieferverzögerung sondern ich habe es in einem Telefonat erfahren, welches ich mit Mike geführt habe. Also steht im Prinzip noch der offizielle, schriftliche Termin 15.3.. Sollte ich bis zum 15. keine Antwort haben, rufe ich da mal an udn amche Dampf.


----------



## BierSteige23 (1. März 2011)

Nachdem sich dieses Jahr noch längere Wartezeiten als letztes Jahr andeuten brauchen wir diesen Thread wirklich. 

Zum Thema:

Anfang Februar in Stuttgart bestellt:

V.FR

Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid R2C
Laufrad: Crank Brothers Sage FR
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 203
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Boobar DH, Vorbau: Truvativ AKA, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SL
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb:  Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel:  Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR, Kettenblätter: 22, Kette:  Sram X9 

ursprüngliche mündliche ca. Lieferzeit-Angabe waren 7 Wochen.
Jetzt per Mail mal nachgefragt aber warte noch auf Antwort...


----------



## 6erRudl (1. März 2011)

Da ich hier immer wieder das selbe lese bezüglich Fragen, mail Antworten etc... wollte ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit Votec loswerden.
Als ich Ende voriges Jahr bestellt habe, wurde mir eine Lieferzeit von 5 Wochen bestätigt. Wurde fast auf den Tag genau eingehalten   Top!
Was eher nicht so toll geklappt hat, war der Kontakt per mail! Schrieb ich ne mail an die "Gruppen" wie bestellung, info..... kam nie eine Antwort - leider. Nur als ich über Umwege an e-mail Adressen von einzelnen Mitarbeitern gekommen bin, haute das mit den infos per mail hin.

Am einfachsten war es jedoch dort anzurufen, sofern man nicht immer in irgendeinen Shop umgeleitet wurde.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, freut Euch auf Eure neuen Votec's!


----------



## BierSteige23 (1. März 2011)

..ist auch nicht mein 1. Votec 
Auf Anfrage bei [email protected] bekam ich letztes Jahr ziemlich rasch eine Antwort mit einem ca. Liefertermin. Wurde dann leider 4 Wochen später ;-)
Ich muss Zugeben ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr genau an den Ablauf erinnern wer dann wann wen angerufen hat, aber es gab mehere Telefonate und ich wurde immer mit den nötigen Infos versorgt (auch wenn es mal schlechte Nachrichten waren). Kommt ein Zulieferer nicht in die Pötte steht Votec natürlich blöd da.

Im Shop selber wurde ich auch immer ehrlich und kompetent beraten.

Für Lieferschwierigkeiten von Zulieferern (und daran liegt es wohl in der Mehrzahl der Fälle) kann Votec erstmal wenig. Hier und da würde ich mir allerdings eine etwas "offensivere" Informationspolitik der wartenden Kunden wünschen. Warum nicht eine Mail an die Leute mit einem ungefähren Liefertermin. Und wenn sich da eine Änderung andeutet wieder eine...usw....muss ja nicht exakt sei....


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Ich sage ja nix dagegen, kann es sich verzÃ¶gert aber wie schon gesagt dieses nicht melden ist einfach ein unding. Wenn man selbst nicht hinterher ist erfÃ¤hrt man nichts. Und die beste Divise ist anrufen, das mit den Mails habe ich schon aufgegeben.

Am Telefenon:
Meine Frage: "Was hat Ihnen Crank Brothers denn gesagt wann geliefert wird?"
Antwort: "Das wissen wir auch nicht."

SchÃ¶n, wenn man sich mit seinen Lieferanten unterhalt. So langsam frage ich mich, ob es klug war die â¬ 3600.00,-  per Vorkasse zu lÃ¶hnen. Habe dies auch nur getan wegen der mir versprochenen frÃ¼heren Lieferzeit. 

Falls ihr noch Fragen zu euren Bikes habt und es per Mail versuchen wollt:

[email protected] und [email protected]

Gabi antwortet immer schnell und kompetent.


----------



## starvald (1. März 2011)

Ich bin bei Votec noch optimistisch. Ich hatte ja das Trauerspiel bei Canyon, dass ich Mitte Oktober 2010 bestellt habe und Lieferwoche KW 52 schwarz auf weiß gedruckt bekommen habe. In KW 49 noch nachgefragt, ob alles beim Termin bliebe - bejaht. In KW 51 dann die Nachricht an fast ALLE Canyon Kunden: 8 (Torque) bis 22 (Strive) Wochen Verzögerung! Mein Alpinist sollte sich um 13 Wochen verzögern -> Ich habe storniert und nen bösen Kommentar ihre Lieferzeiten betreffend hinterlassen. Das geht denen natürlich am Arsch vorbei: Die Auftragsbücher sind dick.

Bei Votec habe ich irgendwie ein besseres Bauchgefühl. Vier Wochen Wartezeit auf der HP angegeben, sechs Wochen mündlich angekündigt - dann gehe ich mal von sechs bis sieben Wochen aus, ohne dass ich mich grossartig beschwere (aber natürlich ärgere!!).

Und was das Antworten von Emails angeht: Die sollen lieber in der Werkstatt schrauben statt vorm Rechner zu hocken wie wir!! :-D


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Ich war ja auch kurz am überlegen das Strive zu bestellen aber der Rahmen ist häßlich wie die Nacht (meine Meinung). Außerdem sieht man Canyon öfter als Votec.




starvald schrieb:


> Und was das Antworten von Emails angeht: Die sollen lieber in der Werkstatt schrauben statt vorm Rechner zu hocken wie wir!! :-D



Und vielleicht sollten die auch mal anfangen Montags zu arbeiten


----------



## starvald (1. März 2011)

haha  aber montags haben nur die factory shops geschlossen - ich habe GESTERN telefonisch herrn f. erreicht!


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Hast du agr nicht, das war 'ne Bandansage  

Drücken Sie die '1', wenn Sie noch kein Kunde sind und noch eine Weile am Telefon verharren können.
Drücken Sie die '2', wenn Sie schon Kunde sind und Ihre Bestellung sich vörzögern sollte. Sie warten bis sie sich beruhigt haben.
Drücken Sie die '3', wenn sie schon Kunde sind und einfach mal wieder Konversation suchen.
Drücken Sie die '4', es wird nichts passieren.
Drücken Sie die '5', wenn Sie Ihre Wartezeit zu gunsten anderer unbedankt verlängern wollen.
Drücken Sie die '6', das Band startet von Vorne.
Drücken Sie die '7', wenn Sie das Gefühl haben schon zu lange zu warten. Das Gespräch wird automatisch beendet.
Drücken Sie die '8', wenn sie Ihren Liefertermin erfahren woll. Das Gespräch wird automatisch beendet.
Drücken Sie die '9' für sonstige Fragen. Das Band wird neu gestartet.


Welche Ziffer war deine?


So schlimm ist es nicht, gebe ich zu aber das Gefühl habe ich schon manchmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (2. März 2011)

So eben mit Herrn Fricke gesprochen mit dem Resultat, dass die Laufräder der "Kurbelbrüder" definitiv erst Ende April eintreffen. Alle die jetzt noch bestellen und nicht warten wollen sollten sich nciht für die CB's entscheiden. 
Ich für meinen Teil warte jetzt, komme was wolle.


----------



## poedel (2. März 2011)

Habe an Votec ne Mail geschrieben, das Gerüchte kursieren, dass die CB Felgen erst mitte Mai verfügbar seien. Rückantwort. " Nach rücksprache mit unserem Einkaufbestehen massive Ausliefershcwierigkeiten für die Crank Brothers Sage, Es kann sich ume iene verzögerung bis mitte Mai handeln."

Ja dann wart ich halt, so hab ichs bestellt und so will ichs...


----------



## ChaosRaven (2. März 2011)

Bin ich froh, dass ich die Standardvariante gewählt habe und mir anderweitig den LRS bestelle.


----------



## akami (2. März 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> ja dann wart ich halt, so hab ichs bestellt und so will ichs...



dito!


----------



## BierSteige23 (2. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> dito!


word!


----------



## akami (3. März 2011)

Was war denn bitte bei Votec auf der Homepage los?

Als attackierend gemeldete Webseite!

Die Webseite auf www.votec.com wurde als attackierende Seite gemeldet und auf Grund Ihrer Sicherheitseinstellungen blockiert.

Attackierende Webseiten versuchen, Programme zu installieren, die private Informationen stehlen, Ihren Computer verwenden, um andere zu attackieren oder Ihr System beschädigen.

Manche Webseiten vertreiben bewusst Viren und ähnlich schädliche Software, aber viele Webseiten sind auch ohne das Wissen oder die Erlaubnis des Betreibers kompromittiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (3. März 2011)

Wie ist die gegenwärtige Einstufung von www.votec.com?

    Diese Website ist als verdächtig eingestuft. Das Aufrufen dieser Website kann schädlich für Ihren Computer sein!

    Ein Bestandteil dieser Website wurde in den letzten 90 Tagen 1 mal aufgrund verdächtiger Aktivitäten auf die Liste gesetzt.

Welche Befunde hat Google beim Besuch dieser Website festgestellt?

    Bei 1 Seite(n) von insgesamt 2 Seiten dieser Website, die wir in den letzten 90 Tagen getestet haben, wurde festgestellt, dass Malware (Schadsoftware) ohne Einwilligung des Nutzers heruntergeladen und installiert wurde. Der letzte Besuch von Google auf dieser Website war am 2011-03-02 und verdächtiger Content wurde auf dieser Website zuletzt am 2011-03-02 gefunden.

    Malicious software includes 1 trojan(s), 1 exploit(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 11 new process(es) on the target machine.

    Die Malware wird in 1 Domain(s) gehostet, darunter toryete3.vv.cc/.

    This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS24940 (HETZNER).

Hat diese Website als Überträger zur Weiterverteilung von Malware fungiert?

    In den letzten 90 Tagen hat www.votec.com anscheinend nicht als Überträger für die Infektion von Websites fungiert.

Hat diese Website Malware gehostet?

    Nein, diese Website hat in den letzten 90 Tagen keine Malware gehostet.

Wie kam es zu dieser Einstufung?

    Gelegentlich wird von Dritten bösartiger Code in legitime Websites eingefügt. In diesem Fall wird unsere Warnmeldung angezeigt.


----------



## nerd.otaku (3. März 2011)

Oha, hab mit dem Support telefoniert. Ich glaube die stellen momentan den Konfigurator um oder so. 
Zumindest ist die Seite unter www.votec.de erreichbar.

So ich konfiguriere mir mal mein Traumbike 




ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wie ist die gegenwärtige Einstufung von www.votec.com?
> 
> Diese Website ist als verdächtig eingestuft. Das Aufrufen dieser Website kann schädlich für Ihren Computer sein!
> 
> ...


----------



## akami (3. März 2011)

nerd.otaku schrieb:


> Oha, hab mit dem Support telefoniert. Ich glaube die stellen momentan den Konfigurator um oder so.
> Zumindest ist die Seite unter www.votec.de erreichbar.
> 
> So ich konfiguriere mir mal mein Traumbike



- Na solange die Ihre Bikes nicht wieder billiger machen. Habe zum Glück bestellt nachdem die Bikes 100.00,- billiger wurden. Hoffentlich verändern die nix an Teilen, die ich lieber hätte ansonsten muss ich nachordern 
- Scheint wirklich am Konfigurator zu liegen. Beim V.SX kann amn momentan keinen Sattel auswählen.
- Na dann konfigurier mal fröhlich drauf los und schreib uns für was du dich entschieden hast.


----------



## nerd.otaku (3. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> - Na dann konfigurier mal fröhlich drauf los und schreib uns für was du dich entschieden hast.



Werde ich natürlich machen, denke aber ich schlafe eine Nacht drüber


----------



## akami (3. März 2011)

nerd.otaku schrieb:


> Werde ich natürlich machen, denke aber ich schlafe eine Nacht drüber



Ja ich habe auch ein paar Nächte drüber geschlafen bis ich bestellt habe. Nachdem ich Monate nach einem passenden Enduro gesucht habe, dachte ich mir, dass es auf die Tage nciht mehr ankommt. Und jetzt bin ich richtig glücklich und freue mich auf mein Bike. Genauso wie ich es wollte.

Zumindest was das SX betrifft konnte ich keien veränderungen am Konfigurator finden.


----------



## akami (4. März 2011)

Moin, ich schon wieder!
So habe jetzt lange Ã¼berlegt, getestet und verglichen. Ich werde mir an mein SX den Bashguard von Canyon fÃ¼r die XTR basteln. Der Bashguard ist schon bestellt (sehr teuer, â¬75.80,- inkl. Versand) und als KefÃ¼ wird der NC-17 Stinger rangeholt, ebenfalls schon bestellt. Wird dann in etwas so aussehen:







Nur halt nicht an einem Canyon sondern meinem geliebten SX. Zur Erinnerung:







Werde morgen oder Montag mal Votec anrufen, ob die mir direkt die Teile verbauen. Sollte aber kein Problem sein. Den Stinger verbauen die selber und ein Kettenblatt durch nen Bashguard tauschen sollten die auch hinbekommen.


----------



## ChaosRaven (5. März 2011)

Das werde ich alles erst machen, wenn das Bike da ist und ich ungefähr weiß, welche Farben da ran müssen..
Dieses Mal wird direkt "stylisch" gekauft! 

Läden für die Veltec V-Two hab ich auch schon gefunden, Lampe für nächtliche Ausritte ist schon bestellt.
Würde das Bike so langsam gerne haben; zwei Wochen Wartezeit langen..


----------



## akami (5. März 2011)

Wenn du wüsstest was bei mir schon alles 'rumliegt um mein Bike zu stylen  Meine Lampen habe ich mir auch schon ausgesucht allerdings noch nicht bestellt.

Du ich warte schon 2 Monate und habe noch 2 vor mir also Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen 

Habe heute mit votec gesprochen, ob es nicht möglich sei, dass Sie mir dafür dass ich so lange warten muss den Bashguard und die Kefü direkt montieren würden. Antwort war: "Wir machen sowas nicht aber sie können Montag noch mal den Wrksführer fragen, der entscheidet das dann. Wird aber wohl eher nix werden da wir momentan ausgelastet sind". 
Geil jetzt muss ich schon selber dem Service hinterher rennen. Wenn mein Bike da schon sinnlos 'rumsteht wird man dafür ja wohl mal die 5 Minuten finden. Würde ich das bike nicht unbedingt wollen würde ich stornieren aber es gibt keien wirkliche Alternative für mich. Sicher ist aber das wird wohl meien erste und letzte Transaktion mit dem Verein sein.


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. März 2011)

Die Lampe hab ich gestern bestellt; meine aktuelle reicht nicht, wenn ich abends durch den Wald fahre, da bemerke ich die Schlammpfützen erst, wenn ich drin stecke.. 
Die Laufräder, Kefü, ggf. noch ein paar farbige Schrauben und Co. bestelle ich erst, wenn es hier steht.

Dein Bike steht da vielleicht rum, aber die Leute sind ja ausgelastet.
Hast schon mal versucht, denen was für die Kaffeekasse zu geben?


----------



## akami (6. März 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Hast schon mal versucht, denen was für die Kaffeekasse zu geben?



Bist du betrunken?  - Wenn die keine 5 Minuten extra haben, um wenigstens zu versuchen noch ein bißchen Service zu leisten, dann werden die ja wohl kaum Zeit haben um Kaffee zu trinken 

Ich bin einfach ne kleine Meckerzippe und ungeduldig noch dazu. Und wenn das Rad dann da ist, ist auch all der Ärger wahrscheinlich verflogen.

Die Parts, wo ich genau weiß, dass ich sie brauchen werde habe ich schon mal bestellt (Griffe, Unterrohrschutz, Pedalen, Barends, Schläuche, Mäntel, etc.). Dann kann ich direkt los legen. Die Wo ich noch nicht ganz sicher bin, da warte ich auch auf's Bike.

Welche Lampe hast du dir denn geordert? Ich werde mir die hier holen: Klick mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (6. März 2011)

hi "vadder" akami 



> Die Parts, wo ich genau weiß, dass ich sie brauchen werde habe ich schon  mal bestellt (Griffe, Unterrohrschutz, Pedalen, Barends, Schläuche,  Mäntel, etc.). Dann kann ich direkt los legen. Die Wo ich noch nicht  ganz sicher bin, da warte ich auch auf's Bike.



als unwissender hab' ich mal ein paar fragen an dich: du holst dir das wahrsch. teuerste bike bei votec überhaupt (sx 1.4?) und kaufst dir dann noch so ne fette latte an zubehör - sollte man nicht davon ausgehen können, dass man ein komplettes, fertiges, ausreit-bereites fahrrad erhält? ich mein: pedale hab ich mir auch bestellt, aber sonst nix! brauche ich irgendetwas davon auch unbedingt?? :-D



> Welche Lampe hast du dir denn geordert? Ich werde mir die hier holen:



in einer der letzten bikes war auch so nen lampentest. die dinger sind ja echt schweineteuer - aber fährst du soviel nachts, oder was? aber du bist ja im schichtdienst, oder? 

gruss,
starvald


----------



## akami (6. März 2011)

Moin Starvald!
Naja hier die Erklärung:

Reifen: 
Die Maxxis Advantage wurden mir echt ans Herz gelegt sogar von Votec. Außerdem möchte ich vorne 2.4" und hinten 2.25" fahren. Und so liefert Votec leider nicht.

Schläuche:
Gut könnte man sich sparen aber dadurch spare ich ncoh mal ein paar Gramm und wenn die schon verbaut sein sollten egal Schläuche braucht man immer.

Griffe:
Da habe ich mir die Ergon Griffe bestellt. Ansonsten fangen nach einer Stunde fahren meien Hände an zu kribbeln.

Unterrohrschutz:
Ich bezweifel, dass der standartmäßig verbaut ist, Und ich habe manchmal echt fiese Steinschläge.

Barends:
Nagut das mache ich rein für die Optik aber kosten ja auch nciht die Welt.

Bashguard und Kefü:
Die XTR ist eigentlich nicht für einen Bashguard vorgesehen, das schreibt selbst Shimano. Aber Canyon hat einen Bash speziell für die XTR entworfen und dann muss natürlich auch eine Kefü dran.


Im groben und ganzen kann man sagen, dass ich am Ende einfach mein ganz individuelles Bike stehen haben möchte bzw. es einmal so aufgebaut ist und wird, wie ich es gerne hätte.
Ich habe das SX 1.4 aber mit der 3-fach-Kurbel und dem Syntace Cockpitpaket. Der Rest ist wie gehabt auf dem Produktbild.
Zu den Lampen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ersten sehr gerne Nachts fahre, unsere Touren auch oft in der dunkelheit enden und cih dann einfach eine vernünftige Lampe haben möchte. außerdem gibt es die Force Flow passend zum Bikedesign (schwarz/gold).


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. März 2011)

Ich hab mir eine mytinysun Pro 900 Open Light Edition in gold/schwarz/gold beim Freundlichen bestellt. 

Bei den Ergon-Griffen bin ich auch noch am Überlegen, habe die R2 Magnesium an meinem Hardtail und die sind mal bombig! Daher könnten die GA1 oder GE1 evtl. ja auch ganz praktisch sein.
Schwierigste Entscheidung wird wohl der Sattel werden. Da bin ich noch am Überlegen, ob ich SQlab mal ausprobieren soll.

Was für einen Unterrohrschutz und was für Pedale willst du dran bauen?


----------



## akami (6. März 2011)

Moin!
Die Lampe sieht auch verlockend aus 

Unterrohrschutz

Pedale


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. März 2011)

Netter Preis die Pedale.. Hossa die Waldfee.. 
Ich dachte bisher an diese Pedale und dazu dann die güldenen Ersatz-Pins.
Danach wird es mir für die Gewichtsersparnis zu teuer.


----------



## akami (6. März 2011)

Ja ich hau jetzt auf die Kacke und dann ist auch erstmal Ruhe für mindestens 2 Jahre  - Aber im Prinzip hast du recht, überteuerter Spielkram aber  .
Ja was soll ich dir zu deiner Wahl sagen? Ist im Prnzip meine Pedale nur halt mit CroMo-Achse anstatt Titan, ergo: saugeiles Teil 

Ich habe mal von den ersten Teilen die bei mir so eingetrudelt sind Fotos ins IBC geladen, weitere Teile folgen. Mein Trek 6700 Disc (Matilda) wird jetzt sobald meien neue Lieferung da ist auchs chick gemacht und mal Fotografiert sowie gepostet.


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. März 2011)

Gibt es von Ergon eigentlich goldene Schraubdingens an den Griffen? Würd mir farblich viel besser gefallen.. 
Und Titan würde mir ja farblich auch viel besser gefallen, aber wie gesagt, net bei den Preisen. 
Hatte auch kurzzeitig überlegt mir die X.0 in schwarz-gold statt der X.9 in Schwarz verbauen zu lassen.. Aber das wäre einfach Perlen vor die Säue..

Die weißen Jagwire-Zughüllen, die ich an meinem Hardtail habe, könnten eigentlich auch ans V.SX.. Ich komm hier nur auf dumme Ideen - Scheiß-Thread!  

Tante Edith:
Günstigere weiße Pedale mit Titanachse


----------



## akami (6. März 2011)

Die Schraube sollte man ohne Probleme austauschen können. Zum Antrieb kann ich nur sagen, dass ich unbedingt das neue XTR haben wollte nach dem ich gelesen habe, dass es sich fast schon so fahren sollte wie eine Getriebeschaltung. Ich habe mir nciht die Hammerschmidt bestellt, da ich persönlich Kettenblätter hübscher finde. Außerdem hat die XTR mal eine Hammeroptik.
Unnötig Geld ausgeben muss auch nicht sein aber warum dumme Ideen? Das eigene Bike sollte immer individuell sein und sich von anderen Bikes, auch wenn es das selbe Modell ist, abheben. Das werde ich auch versuchen. Ich will das mein bike auch als meins erkannt wird. Also los! Lass die Kreativität sprühen......


----------



## starvald (7. März 2011)

@akami: Welche Größe für den Unterrohrschutz hast Du bestellt? Es gibt ja S, M und L und ich weiß net, was ich nehmen soll.

Gruß,
Nicolas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. März 2011)

Also ich habe M bestellt. Sollte der zu groß sein, kann man ihn ja zuschneiden. Ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass der Unterrohrschutz auch noch leicht über ie Unterseite des Unterrohres hinausgeht um wirklich Schutz zu bieten.


----------



## akami (7. März 2011)

Erfreuliche Nachrichten.

Nein ich bekomme mein Bike zwar nicht früher als gedacht aber Herr Fricke hat mir gerade persönlich am Telefon die Zusage gemacht, dass Bashguard und Kettenführung direkt bei denen im Werk montiert werden. Es gibt doch noch ein paar gute Leutz da draußen.


----------



## Edelberti (7. März 2011)

Sooo mein Bike wird bald da sein es fehlen nur noch die Teile von Sram  Rahmen ist schon gepulvert und lalalalala  hehe schoener Tag.. Und Hr. Fricke meint das die Sram Lieferung diese Woche kommt. ..


----------



## akami (7. März 2011)

Mein Rahmen steht auch schon irgendwo gepulvert in der Ecke und cih muss noch so lange warten  aber ich wünsche es Dir das Dein Bike früher da ist. Wenn alles gut geht Mitte nächster Woche so wie ich das verstehe. - SAUGEIL und wehe es werden keien bilder gepostet


----------



## starvald (7. März 2011)

@edelberti: wie bist du an die information gekommen, dass dein rad bald fertig sei? ich trau mich ja nicht, dort wöchentlich anzurufen ;-) aber kommende woche müsste es egtl. auch bei mir so weit sein.

ps: wieviele sind wir in diesem thread eigentlich? 3-4 leute? so berauschend ist die anzahl der votec fahrer ja dann nicht, offenbar...

gruß,
nicolas


----------



## akami (7. März 2011)

Einfach anrufen @ Starvald. votec ist ein Dienstleistungsunternehmen und haben es bestimmt mit schlimmeren Kunden als mit Dir zu tun, z.B. mit mir. Ich rufe da in regelmäßigen Abständen an und die kennen bestimmt schon meien Nummer und wissen wer es ist und trotzdem heben die ab und sprechen mit mir  - Naja die haben auch schon mein Geld, ich habe alle Rechte da anzurufen und ein wenig Dampf zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelberti (7. März 2011)

@ Starvald genau einfach bei Herrn Fricke anrufen mit dem Habe ich auch die Probefahrt damals gemacht und das Gespräch,dass ist  voll der liebe Junge.


----------



## akami (7. März 2011)

Mal 'ne Zwischenfrage. Ich habe mir das V.SX mit dem Syntace Vector Carbon bestellt. Wisst ihr welchen die Standartmäßig verbauen (680 mm oder 740 mm)? - Hoffentlich wisst ihr die Antwort ansonsten muss Mike morgen wieder herhalten


----------



## akami (9. März 2011)

Der HIER in 680mm wird es laut Mike.

Wohnt jemand von euch in der Nähe von HL, würde gerne eines der neuen SX live sehen.


----------



## Edelberti (9. März 2011)

Jab ist quasi umme ecke ich melde mich sobald meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau da ist.


----------



## akami (9. März 2011)

Ja sehr schön. Welche Konfiguration hast du gewählt und wo wohnst du denn? Kannst ka per PM posten


----------



## starvald (10. März 2011)

heute bei Mike angerufen, ob mein bike nächste woche wie angekündigt da sein wird. aussage: SRAM und Rock Shox haben lieferschwierigkeiten, bei votec stauen sich die bikes. soll in 10 tagen nochmal anrufen, um eine genauere aussage zu bekommen.

wenn man bedenkt dass ich am 15.10.2010 losgezogen bin, um mir ein bike zu kaufen...da kann man nur noch lachen!

schöne wartezeit euch noch ;-)


----------



## akami (10. März 2011)

SRAM liefert nicht.
Rock Shoxx liefert nicht
Crank Brothers liefert nicht.

Was ist denn da nur los?


----------



## starvald (10. März 2011)

laut besagtem mitarbeiter liegt es daran, dass die ganzen bike-riesen viel größere absätze bei rock shox/sram/CB haben. dadurch tragen sie natürlich auch mehr zum umsatz dieser firmen bei. also beliefern rock shox und co ihre großen kunden natürlich mit einer höheren priorität - ich würde dasselbe tun.

selbst canynon ist da ne kleine nummer, von votec ganz zu schweigen. darum haben beide offenbar erhebliche schwierigkeiten, an ihr benötigtes material zu kommen.

aber mitleid ist da sicherlich fehl am platze...


----------



## akami (10. März 2011)

Naja trotzdem haben besagte Firmen ja auch Votec einen Liefertermin genannt haben. Ansonsten hätte Votec keinen vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin auf der Internetseite veröffentlichen können oder meiner Meinung gar dürfen. Und wenn die eine Zusage machen, haben Sie diese einzuhalten egal ob da irgendwer mehr Geld reinpusht oder nicht. Ich behandel in meiner Notaufnahme ja auch die Kassenpatienten und nicht nur die Privaten und BG-Patienten, die mehr Geld bringen.
Da habe ich absolut kein Mitleid, da muss Votec Druck machen. Vor allem sich erst mein Geld einstecken und mir sagen, dass dann definitiv alles schneller geht und dann darf ich noch am längsten warten. 

An alle die nächste Woche ihr Bike haben sollten: Ich will Fotos, viele Fotos


----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

Es gibt neue Infos:

SRAM hat zugesagt Ihre Lieferung pünktlich zum Ende nächster Woche zu liefern.
Rock Shox hat bis auf die Boxxergabel alles geliefert
Crank Brothers dauert imme rnoch bis Ende April

Alle anderen Parts sind da laut Herrn Fricke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (11. März 2011)

Moin!

Vielen Dank dass Du diese Information zur Verfügung gestellt hast!

...gibt neue Hoffnung (habe Saint statt SRAM)

Schönes WE schonmal


----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

So bitte ein VS.X und ein Rocky Mountain Slayer (eines der hübschen alten Modelle) in aktion:


----------



## m.s.royal (11. März 2011)

hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte mir in diesem Frühjahr ein neues bike zulegen. Auf der HP von Votec ist mir das v.sx 1.4 ins Auge gefallen. Wo kann ich mehr Infos zu dem bike finden? Ist das Gerät in irgendeiner Zeitschrift? Leider gibt es bei mir kein Händler in der nähe um mir das Bike anzuschauen und zu testen.
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

Lies dir auf der Votecpage die Testberichte zum SX durch. Was genau möchtest du denn wissen?


----------



## m.s.royal (11. März 2011)

Mich interessiert das uphill Fahrverhalten und die Tourentauglichkeit. Ist die Gabel absenkbar?


----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

Moin!

Uphill und Tour sind kein Problem. Steht in jedem Test. Die Gabel ist von 160mm auf 120mm absenkbar. Wirst du aber nciht brauchen, da die neue RLC einen Autolockout hat. Das heißt, wenn du den Berg hochfährst blockiert die Gabel automatisch und sobald du in den Downhill gehst macht die Gabel wieder auf. Die Kraftschwelle ist einstellbar.


----------



## m.s.royal (11. März 2011)

Das klingt sehr gut. Also ist das einzige Manko die geringe Reifenfreiheit. Da werd ich nächsten Monat die 300km zum Händler in kauf nehmen und das gute Stück testen.
Danke für deine Antworten


----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

Vielelciht ist das Problem ja schon behoben und wenn nicht dann bastelt man sich einfach einen Kettenfänger. Aber du willst es schon im Downhill so richtig krachen lassen oder suchst du eher was für Tour und Strecke, dass sich auch mal über eine Wurzelpassage treiben lässt?


----------



## m.s.royal (11. März 2011)

Es soll schon für leichte Einsetze im BP taugen aber halt auch für die Örtlichen Wälder. Mein Cero und mein ex Genius (heul) haben bzw. hatten zuwenig Federweg und mit 160mm bin ich da schon auf der sicheren Seite. Und für die ganz groben Sachen gibts im Sommer nen Hanzz Sl oder ein Torqe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

Ah o.k. - Wann wolltest du bestellen. Ich weiß ja nciht, ob du es mitbekommen hast aber bei Votec stauen sich die Bikes weil die Teile nicht rankommen. Ich warte schon 2 Monate und habe noch 2 vor mir.


----------



## m.s.royal (11. März 2011)

Ja das habe ich mitbekommen. Da wir eine große Tour Anfang Juni geplant haben hat es ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit. Glaub nicht das meine 1998 Judy xc das noch mitmachen würde^^. Schade das der Votec Händler in Dresden weg ist.


----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

Wenn du es Anfang Juni willst würde ich langsam ans bestellen denken, da sich bei Votec die Bikes und Aufträge stauen und die werden natürlich Primär bearbeitet und nciht, das dann wieder Teile fehlen. Ich habe Mitte Januar bestellt und bekomme meines Aufgrund der Laufräder erst mitte Mai und ich werde wohl kaum als einziger die CB bestellt haben.


----------



## m.s.royal (11. März 2011)

Oha da werd ich nächste Woche mal den Händler aufsuchen und das dingfest machen wenn es passt. Naja gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

Viel Glück


----------



## nullstein (11. März 2011)

Moin moin.
Hab ein paar Fragen zum V.SR. Bin grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Hobel und das V.SR gefällt mir recht gut. Nur leider bin ich entweder zu doof für die Votec-HP oder die Page ist schlecht. Welchen Achsstandard hat das V.SR am HR? X-12 oder etwa Schnellspanner? Sattelrohrdurchmesser?
Und wo liegt momentan die Wartezeit? Nicht ernsthaft Juni oder?
Ich danke euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

1. Achse müsste 135x12 sein
2. Sattelrohrdurchmesser 31.6mm
3. SRAM liefert Ende nächster Woche, von Rock Shox fehlt noch die Boxxer und Crank Brothers braucht noch bis Ende April. Also je nach Konfiguration musst du warten . Da noch nciht ein Bike ausgeliefert wurde, werden auch die die jetzt schon in Auftrag sind wohl primär bearbeitet, das heißt Du wartest bis die anderen bikes fertig sind und dann ist zu hoffen, das genug Teile im Lager sind und nicht nachbestellt werden muss.


----------



## nullstein (11. März 2011)

Super! Vielen Dank.
Würde das V.SR 1.1 nehmen. Also nach deiner Aussage alle Teile da.
Die CB LR sind sehr individuell
Ich ruf Montag mal bei Votec an.


----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

Oder morgen da sind die auch da


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. März 2011)

hallo zusammen,
kann jemand ne Einschätzung abgeben wann ich wohl ein v.sx geliefert bekomme wenn ich jetzt bestelle?
Soll konfiguriert werden und zwar ohne cb laufräder. Mavic oder DTswiss

Danke schon mal

Grüße


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Moin Fischgesicht!

Votec wird wohl ab Montag anfangen können die ersten bikes fertig zu stellen. Da sich bei Votec die Aufträge stauen, werden die erstmal die Räder fertig machen und ausliefern, die schon länger stehen. Also wirst du vermutlich erstmal ans ende gesetzt. An deiner Stelle würde ich mit mindestens 2 Monaten rechnen.


----------



## starvald (14. März 2011)

@akami: woher hast du die info mit montag? haste heute bei votec angerufen?


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. März 2011)

2 Monate?????????????????

bekommt man nach Abgabe der Bestellung nicht nen ungefähren  Liefertermin genannt?


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Ich habe am 11.3. mit Votec telefoniert und folgende Info bekommen, die icha uch hier gepostet habe. Daraus lässt sich vermuten, das in ca. ener Woche das fröhliche bauen losgeht.




akami schrieb:


> Es gibt neue Infos:
> 
> SRAM hat zugesagt Ihre Lieferung pünktlich zum Ende nächster Woche zu liefern.
> Rock Shox hat bis auf die Boxxergabel alles geliefert
> ...


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

@ Fischgesicht bei mir sah das ganze so aus (Bestellung Mitte Januar):

1. Liefertermin (kurz vor der Bestelleung): 4-5 Wochen ab Ende Januar, ergo 28.2.-7.3.
2. Liefertermin (kurz nach der Bestellung: 15.3.
3. Liefertermin (nachdem ich in Vorrauskasse ging): 7.3.
4. Liefertermin (nachdem CB nicht lieferte): 15.3.
5. Liefertermin (CB liefert immer noch nicht): Anfang/Mitte Mai

Einen genauen Liefertermin bekommst du nicht, nur einen ungefähren, der wie du siehst stark variabel ist und du musst dich selbst um deine Infos bemühen. Wenn du Pech hast bestelltst du, dann werden erstmal die jetzigen Bestellungen fertig gemacht und dann fehlen wieder Teile, die eventuell nciht sofort Lieferbar ist und schon bist du so wie ich 4 Monate dabei.


----------



## starvald (14. März 2011)

ok, das deckt sich mit meinem posting, dass ich am 21.3. eine 100%ige Aussage von Mike bekommen würde. Dann lasset Montag den seligen Stichtag sein!

Was ich übr. vergessen hatte zu erwähnen: Mike hat gesagt, dass Votec die Bikes z.T. bei ihm bzw. von ihm in FM zusammenbauen lassen würde (also nicht das Bike fertig in der Bikebox zu ihm). 

Vielleicht sollte ich ihm mal 50 zuschieben, damit er meins zuerst auspackt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Ich glaube es hackt.

DER ERSTE DER HIER IRGENDWAS BEKOMMT BIN JA WOHL ICH!


So das musste mal sein. Nein mir ist schon klar, dass ich meines erst spät bekomme und ihr alle vor mir dran sein werdet und ich wünsche euch auch viel Spaß mit eurem Bike. Wie ich euch beneide....... Bei mir liegen die Customparts 'rum und cih kann nix damit machen


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. März 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> 2 Monate?????????????????
> 
> bekommt man nach Abgabe der Bestellung nicht nen ungefähren  Liefertermin genannt?



Ich habs in Wenden beim Werksverkauf konfiguriert und bestellt und da hieß es "Sechs bis acht Wochen."
Also ja, du bekommst eine Angabe, aber die lautet zwei Monate..


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. März 2011)

bekommt man den Liefertermin erst NACH bezahlung???


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Ne du kannst vor der Bestellung schon anfragen wie lange es dauern wird und Sie werden dir den Tag nennen, den Sie auch wirklich anstreben. Für Lieferengpässe kann Votec ja auch nix und die wollen auch Ihre Ware loswerden. Fakt ist aber, wenn du in vorrauskasse gehst, dann wirst du gegenüber den Nachnehmern etc. bevorzugt behandelt, das gibt Votec ehrlich zu.


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. März 2011)

Bei mir war die Aussage ein paar Tage vor der Bestellung beim Gucken und Probefahren.
Musst wissen, was du willst.
Nur so viel Gestaltungsfreiheit wie Votec bot mir niemand, also sind mir die Wochen egal..


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Richtig Chaos!

Deshalb warte ich auch. Lieber auf das warten, was amn wirklich will als unglücklich mit einer schenllen Zwischenlösung.


----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Moin.

So eben ist der Hammer gefallen. Der CB-LRS wird umgebucht auf den Mavic-Deemax. 

Warum?

1. Das Bike kommt früher.
2. Finde ich den glaub ich doch irgendwie schicker.
3. Ergibt das Silber der Deemax einen schöneren Kontrast zum Schwarz und passt zum silbernen Hauptdecor des Bikes sowie zum XTR glanzpolierten XTR-Antrieb


----------



## poedel (15. März 2011)

Na dann bin ich wohl der letzte der sein bike bekommt! :-( schade hätte gerne meine trauer geteilt ;-) Die saison hat eh schon mit dem alten bike begonnen kommts auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## BierSteige23 (15. März 2011)

...bist bestimmt nicht der Letzte. Meine Konfiguration enthält CB-Felgen und ne Boxxer. Kannst Deine Trauer gern mit mir teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (16. März 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich wohl der letzte der sein bike bekommt! :-( schade hätte gerne meine trauer geteilt ;-) Die saison hat eh schon mit dem alten bike begonnen kommts auch nicht mehr drauf an.





BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ...bist bestimmt nicht der Letzte. Meine Konfiguration enthält CB-Felgen und ne Boxxer. Kannst Deine Trauer gern mit mir teilen




Ich trauer auch wieder mit euch. Nachdem ich gestern noch 2 Tests gefunden habe, in denen der Iodine so gut abgeschnitten hat (vorallem was die Steifigkeit betrifft) werde ich auch weiter warten auf CB.

Ps: Formula hat auch noch nicht geliefert wurde mir gestern Seitens Votec gerüchteweise gesteckt.


----------



## starvald (16. März 2011)

Moin,

habe mich gerade per Email bei Votec über die Informationspolitik beschwert! Mir stinkt es einfach, dass hier alle Informationen nur im IBC Forum zusammengetragen werden. Wenn es das hier nicht gäbe, würde ich doch total im Dunkeln tappen. Wenn ich -beispielsweise durch einen Newsletter für bezahlt habende Kunden- Bescheid wüsste, warum es bei der Produktion hakt, dann fiele mir auch das Warten erheblich leichter. Stattdessen muss man jeder Info hinterher rennen.

So, jetzt hab ich mal Luft abgelassen!!


----------



## akami (16. März 2011)

Starvad, da bist du nicht der einzige den das abnervt und der sich fragt warum das nicht möglich ist. Wenigstens auf der Votec HP unter News könnte sowas stehen wie:



> Heute eingetroffen sind die Teile von Syntace. Weiterhin gewartet wird auf......




Na ja ihr wisst ja wie sowas aussehen sollte. Mir ist das auch völlig unbegreiflich warum das nicht funkt.


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

so soll meins dann aussehen:

GABEL Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit 2010 (Aktionspreis)
DÄMPFER DT Swiss XM 180 ABS Remote
LAUFRADSATZ DT Swiss EX 1750
REIFEN Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
BREMSEN Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
COCKPIT Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
SATTEL Selle Italia SLR
SATTELSTÜTZE Syntace P6 Alu
ANTRIEB Schaltwerk: Sram X9, 
Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, 
Schalthebel: Sram X9, 
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM,
 Kettenblätter: 24, 
Kette: Sram X9


----------



## starvald (17. März 2011)

unfassbar, votec hat mich heute aktiv angerufen und mich über den stand meiner bestellung informiert! meine email hat also etwas bewirkt! das ergebnis war allerdings weniger erfreulich:

die rock shox lieferung ist da - allerdings liegt sie noch beim zoll!! formula hat noch nicht geliefert, aber das ist ja nicht neu. spätestestens ende kommender woche soll mein rad in produktion gehen. diese dauert maximal eine woche.

meine worst case erwartungshaltung lag bei 7 wochen wartezeit, und das bewahrheitet sich jetzt auch :-( aber dennoch freue ich mich, dass ich mal feedback bekommen habe. daumen hoch an dieser stelle für die votec mitarbeiter.


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

ist doch alles prima. ich wäre glücklich wenn ich meins bis Anfang Mai hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 200775 (17. März 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> unfassbar, votec hat mich heute aktiv angerufen und mich über den stand meiner bestellung informiert! meine email hat also etwas bewirkt! das ergebnis war allerdings weniger erfreulich:
> 
> die rock shox lieferung ist da - allerdings liegt sie noch beim zoll!! formula hat noch nicht geliefert, aber das ist ja nicht neu. spätestestens ende kommender woche soll mein rad in produktion gehen. diese dauert maximal eine woche.
> 
> meine worst case erwartungshaltung lag bei 7 wochen wartezeit, und das bewahrheitet sich jetzt auch :-( aber dennoch freue ich mich, dass ich mal feedback bekommen habe. daumen hoch an dieser stelle für die votec mitarbeiter.



Ich wurde vor 2 Tagen ebenfalls angerufen! 
Zu Sram wurde mir genau das gleiche gesagt, und die Boxxer sollte auch bei der Lieferung dabei sein.. 
Dh mein Bike geht auch bald in Produktion wurde mir gesagt 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Platzhoersch (17. März 2011)

Wann habt ihr bestellt? Ich warte nämlich auch auf eine Boxxer. Ich habe am 25.02. bestellt.


----------



## akami (17. März 2011)

Ich habe am 18.01. bestellt. Momentaner Liefertermin ist der 15.5.

Laut Starvald liegt die Boxxer noch beim Zoll wird dann aber wohl bald bei Votec liegen. Das heisst für dich, dass du dein Bike in 2-3 Wochen haben solltest/könntest. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie viele Kunden vor dir liegen. Hast du schon bezahlt?


----------



## Platzhoersch (17. März 2011)

Nein, bezahlt habe ich noch nicht. Dazu habe ich bisher keine Aufforderung bekommen. Das wäre der absolute Knaller, wenn mein Rad bei der Charge mit dabei wäre...


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich habe am 18.01. bestellt. Momentaner Liefertermin ist der 15.5.
> 
> Laut Starvald liegt die Boxxer noch beim Zoll wird dann aber wohl bald bei Votec liegen. Das heisst für dich, dass du dein Bike in 2-3 Wochen haben solltest/könntest. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie viele Kunden vor dir liegen. Hast du schon bezahlt?



warum erst 15.5??? welches Teil bremst da so aus?

Ich hoffe noch auf ANFANG Mai???


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Zum einen fehlen bei mir noch die Formulabremsen und zum anderen der Crank Brothers Laufradsatz.
Wann die Formula eintreffen weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte irgendwann zwischendurch mal gefragt, ob den alles da wäre und es hieß bis auf den CB LRS sei alles da. Klasse, sich erst über Wochen nicht melden und einen dann noch dreißt anlügen.
Naja und CB hat angeblich Ihre Lieferung zu Ende April angekündigt aber SRAM hätte auch schon vor mindestens zwei Wochen da sein sollen bzw. hieß es von Votec, dass spätestens alles zum 15.3. da sein soll.


@Platzhoersch: Kunden, die schon bezahlt haben werden bei Votec bevorzugt behandelt. Also werden erstmal die Bikes fertig gemacht und rausgehauen wo Sie das Geld haben und alle Teile vor Ort liegen.


----------



## Platzhoersch (18. März 2011)

Oh man. Ich bin sowas von verwirrt, wann ich auch nur ansatzweise mit meinem Rad rechnen kann. Aber das weiß wohl Votec selbst nicht so genau :-(

Ich will jetzt aber fahren! :-D


----------



## Newmi (18. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> .............   Kunden, die schon bezahlt haben werden bei Votec bevorzugt behandelt. Also werden erstmal die Bikes fertig gemacht und rausgehauen wo Sie das Geld haben und alle Teile vor Ort liegen.



Das werden die halt sagen, damit die Vorkassekunden ruhig gestellt sind!! Schneller geht's deshalb bestimmt nicht!! 

Und warum man bei so einem Betrag nicht per Nachnahme bestellt ist mir auch schleierhaft!


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

@ Paltzhoersch: Übe Dich in Geduld und Du wirst Belohnt. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. Geduld ist eine Tugend. - Dies und vieles mehr darf ich mir täglich anhören aber ich gehe mit dir conform: ICH WILL AUF MEIN BIKE!

Naja nützt alles nichts. Hoffentlich kommt bald die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


@Newmi: Wenn die mein Geld haben, ich meine Ware nicht, kann ich Druck machen wie ich lustig bin. Meine Pflicht ist erfüllt und rein rechtlich muss ich bevorzugt behandelt werden, nur Dank CB merkt man nichts davon. Ich habe direkt bezahlt damit das Thema abgehakt ist und meinem Konto tats nicht weh. Außerdem welchen Vorteil erhoffst du dir von der Nachnahme? Das du stornieren kannst um irgendwo anders zu bestellen und die Wartezeit von vorne laufen zu lassen?


----------



## BierSteige23 (18. März 2011)

..übt es nicht automatisch mehr Druck auf Votec aus wenn sie erst liefern müssen um Kohle zu sehen?
Will Votec nicht unterstellen dass sie Nachnahme bevorzugt behandeln. Ich nehme an die Arbeiten dass einfach nach Bestelldatum und Verfügbarkeit der Teile ab.
Habe übrigends angezahlt...bin also irgendwo zwischen Vorkasse und NAchnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (18. März 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ... Ich nehme an die Arbeiten dass einfach nach Bestelldatum und Verfügbarkeit der Teile ab.



Würde ich auch sagen!!

Mir ist es echt lieber, ich hab die Kohle bei mir, bis die Ware letztendlich vor der Tür steht!  Was machste, wenn der Laden über die Klippe geht? (Im schlimmsten Fall)
Und ich hätte keine Bedenken, das ich wegen der Nachnahmezahlung benachteiligt behandelt werden würde!! ;-)
Aber bei Vorkasse kann man ja täglich anrufen und "Druck" machen!!


----------



## Deleted 200775 (18. März 2011)

So hab gerade nochmal mit Votec telefoniert, um endlich den Preis für mein Rad zuerfahren, da mir schon seit ca. 1 1/2 Wochen versprochen wird mir mal ein Email mit dem genauen Preis zusenden!
Naja, wurde diesemal auf Montag vertröstet.. Weil eben Fricke erst wieder am Monat kommt!

Dann nochmal gefragt wegen dem Lieferdatum, und wann die Boxxer usw dasein wird. 
Antwort: Naja, müsste Ende des Monats da sein, Sram wird sicher noch 2 Wochen dauern!"

Ganz ehrlich schön langsam werd ich verrückt mit dem Verein! Dauern heißts irgendwas anderes.. 
Bin gerade sehr knapp davor das Bike wieder zu stonieren, da ich Votec schön langsam echt nicht mehr vertraue! Und ich wills nicht riskieren falls ich mal einen Rahmenbruch oder ähnliches habe, 3-4 Wochen zu warten usw

Schöne Grüße


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Moin!

Dieses ganze hin und her geht mir auch auf den Zeiger. Hier die aktuellen Infos, die ich gerade erhaschen konnte:

1. Die Crank Brothers Lieferzeit ist von Ende April auf Anfang Mai gerutscht.
2. Shimano ist definitiv im Werk.
3. Formula kommt in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen.
4. SRAM dauert noch 2-3 Wochen.

Ich habe eben meine Bestelleung von CB Iodine auf MAVIC Deemax umgebucht. Scheiß auf die 200 Gramm mehr. Ich hoffe nur, dass es schick aussieht. Ich rechen ja schon mit dem Schlimmsten *zitter*.

Was meint ihr denn wie das V.SX 1.4 mit den silbernen Deemax aussieht?


----------



## BierSteige23 (18. März 2011)

Uh...Anfang Mai für CB is hart. 
So langsam bekomme ich Zweifel ob es sich lohnt über einen Monat länger auf die Sage zu warten...

Weiss jemand zufällig wie das mit dem Wechsel der Rahmenfarbe ist? Also muss ich jetzt davon ausgehen dass mein Rahmen schon lackiert ist? (Bestellung Anfang Februar)


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Dein Rahmen wird gepulvert sein. Habe auch anchgefragt, ob eine andere Rahmenfarbe noch möglich ist, da ich sonst die EX1750 genommen hätte. Klare Ansage von Votec: "Nein der Rahmen ist gepulvert und steht für sie. Ein Farbwechsel ist nicht möglich." -- Ruf an und droh mit stornierung des Auftrages, vielleicht zieht das.


----------



## BierSteige23 (18. März 2011)

...muss erstmal drüber nachdenken ob ich überhaupt auf Deemax wechseln will.
Bin in der glücklichen Lage den Monat mehr ohne V.FR mit meinem V.SX überbrücken zu können. 
Bikeparks machen da eh noch nicht auf..

..daher Tendenz noch: Warten auf genau die Konfiguration die ich will.


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Bei mir ist es nciht ganz so schlimm. Ich habe die CrankBrothers nur genommen, weil die farblich besser zum bike passen. Optisch gewinnt ganz klar der Deemax-LRS. aber ich glaube das wird auch saugeil ausehen


----------



## Newmi (19. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> ....-- Ruf an und droh mit stornierung des Auftrages, vielleicht zieht das.



Wenn ich sowas lese, steigt mir die Galle!!


----------



## nightprowler (19. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ihr müßt permanent anrufen,die Konf. ändern,die Farbe verwerfen,mit Storno drohen,dann den e-mail Bomber starten,wieder anrufen,während Ihr im Auto richtung Wenden sitzt.

Alle Mitarbeiter werden sich Euer anehmen,die können sich dann zwar nicht mehr um die Bikes kümmern,aber egal.

Ihr seid das Volk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (20. März 2011)

Servus!

So um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen habe ich mcih heute mal intensiv um meine alte Möhre gekümmert:

- komplett zerlegt
- entfettet und gereinigt
- neu gefettet
- Sattel getauscht
- Aheadkappe getauscht
- Reifen getauscht
- Schläuche getauscht
- Brembeläge getauscht
- Kettenstrebenschutz getauscht
- diverse kleine Modifikationen vorgenommen

Und das ist dabei rausgekommen:









Greetz


----------



## starvald (20. März 2011)

nette arbeit!

dann kannst du ja jetzt eigentlich stornieren, oder??


----------



## akami (20. März 2011)

Danke.

Eigentlich schon. Muss mir nur noch den Votec-Decal-Satz bei ebay kaufen


----------



## ChaosRaven (20. März 2011)

Nee, er kann bei meinem Hardtail weitermachen.. Das sieht aus wie Sau und ich hab kein Bock..


----------



## ChaosRaven (20. März 2011)

Und ich überlege gerade anstatt von Veltec V-Two auf diese Nabe hier umzusteigen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDeiwn1LCYM&feature=related"]YouTube        - CHRIS KING's SOUND[/nomedia]
Der Sound is ja soooo geil. Scheiß auf Klingel..


----------



## Broenner (20. März 2011)

Hii Leute ,
Habe mir auch ein Votec V.FR  letzte Woche bestellt wisst ihr vll. wie lange die Lieferzeiten momentan sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (20. März 2011)

Welche Konfiuration?


----------



## Broenner (20. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Welche Konfiuration?


 
Gabel: Totem
Dämpfer: Vivid Air 
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax Ultimate
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5
Schaltung: Hammerschmidt
Sattelstütze: Rock Reverb


----------



## akami (20. März 2011)

Votec wartet noch auf die Lieferung von SRAM, die laut Votec in 2-3 Wochen da sein soll. Dann gehts los mit dem Bau der Räder, die auch noch auf SRAM warten und dann kommt deins an die Reihe. Würde mit 6-8 Wochen rechnen.


----------



## Broenner (20. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Votec wartet noch auf die Lieferung von SRAM, die laut Votec in 2-3 Wochen da sein soll. Dann gehts los mit dem Bau der Räder, die auch noch auf SRAM warten und dann kommt deins an die Reihe. Würde mit 6-8 Wochen rechnen.


 


Ok,danke Auslieferung ist ohne Pedale oder? Und ist die Totem eine AIR oder COIL


----------



## akami (20. März 2011)

Ja ohne Pedale oder sonstiges Zubehör. Und die Clamp-On-Griffe sollen auch nciht die tollsten sein.


----------



## akami (21. März 2011)

Guten Morgen!

So ich habe eben noch mal mit Votec telefoniert, da ein Bekannter noch ein paar Fragen hatte. Diese möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

1. Welche Kettenführung und welcher Bashguard wird bei 2-Fach-Kurbeln verbaut?

- Kettenführung ist der NC-17-Stinger. Einen Bashguard gibt es nur bei bestellung der Shimano Saint Kurbel und ist dann logischerweise auch der Shimano Saint Bashguard.

2. Welche Farbe hat die Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit 2010 (Aktionspreis)?

- Leider nur noch in weiß verfügbar.

3. Welche Farbe hat die Avid Elixir CR, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 203mm?

- Schwarz.

4. Welche Farbe hat die SRAM X.9-Kurbel?

- Weiß.

5. Welche Farbe hat das SRAM X.9-Schaltwerk?

- Weiß

6. Wo liegt die momentane Lieferzeit des Crank brothers Iodine LRS?

- Eben am Telefon hieß es Mitte/Ende April oder auch länger. In einem Telefonat letzter Woche hieß es gegen Juni. Wann die nun kommen weiß wohl keiner.

7. Wo liegt die momentane Lieferzeit der SRAM-Teile?

- Angekündigt sind noch 2-3 Wochen. Man bedanke aber das SRAM schon das erste mal vor 1-2 Wochen da gewesen sein sollte.


Und hier noch 2 Fragen, die von mir kamen:

8. Welche Farben haben die Torxschrauben zur Bremsscheibenbefestigung bei der Formula The One Bremse?

- Standartmäßig sind sie silber, können aber auf Wunsch auch in schwarz geliefert werden.

9. Wo liegt die momentane Lieferzeit für Formula?

- Formula hat sich für Ende dieser Woche angekündigt. Könnte aber auch erst nächste Woche kommen. 


Also ich muss sagen, dieses Wechselspiel wann die Iodine kommen könnte mich echt aufregen. Da ich jetzt aber einen anderen LRS bestellt habe, den ich zudem schöner finde und der auch technisch besser ist als der von CB ist es mir relativ egal. Trotzdem bin ich irgendwie gespannt, wann der erste sein Votec mit dem neuen 2012 Iodine 2 LRS bzw. dem Sage LRS in den Händen hält.

So wie befürchtet wird Votec die Rahmen nach Bestelldatum fertigstellen. Die Aussage, dass Vorkassezahler schneller dran kommen ist aufgrund der Lieferengpässe nicht mehr möglich.

Hoffentlich konnte ich euch mit diesen Infos eine Freude machen.


----------



## starvald (21. März 2011)

hi und vielen dank für die infos!

dieses ewige hinhalten und die ständig wechselnden aussagen höre ich mir noch zwei, maximal drei wochen an. ob die CB ende april, anfang mai oder erst im juni kommen und es nicht zu wissen, ist doch eine unverschämtheit. dann gehört dieser LRS von der HP gestrichen, weil es äquivalent zum status nicht-lieferbar ist. die aussage, dass ich mit vorkasse priorisiert behandelt werde, ist nun auch unrichtig. ich finde, man sollte überlegen, ob man nicht eine interessengemeinschaft bzgl. stornierung bildet. vielleicht zieht das dann mehr, als wenn jetzt jeder einzelne dort anruft und sich ärgert. dann geht es auch um mehr geld für votec.

gruss,
starvald


----------



## akami (21. März 2011)

Ja irgendwie sind da schon extreme Aussagedifferrenzen.

Und wenn dann irgendwann der Voteckarton vor der Tür steht, all der frust vergessen ist, man sich nur noch auf einen geilen Ride mit seinem neuen Bike freut und dann sowas hier auspackt...






...ich glaube, dann ist der Punkt gekommen an dem ich definitiv Amok laufen werde.


----------



## Schiltrac (21. März 2011)

@akami: Danke für die Infos.
Dann wird es bei mir doch ein roter Rahmen mit schwarzem Votec-Schriftzug und weissen Decals. Ich habe nähmlich ein Bild eines anodizierten Rahmens mit weissem LRS und weisser Gabel gesehen und war davon nicht sehr angetan...

Nur noch eine ganz kleine Frage am Rande, bevor ich entgültig hier im Wartezimmer Platz nehme: Ich werde mir den Bash also seperat dazu kaufen. Aber wie mach ich das bei einer zwaifach-Kurbel? 
Bei Dreifach kann man ja das grösste Kettenblatt abmontieren und an diese Stelle eifach den Bash schrauben. 
Wie sieht es bei einer zweifachen aus? Wo schraube ich den genau dran? (der spider ist ja nur innen plan, wo das grössere Kettenblat dran ist, aussen nicht... (Bild: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/LargeImage.aspx?ModelID=55197 )

(würde mir diesen holen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40422 )

gruss Schiltrac


----------



## akami (21. März 2011)

Moinsen!

Ja für die X9 2-fach-Kurbel brauchst du einen speziellen Bashguard und zwar ein Taco, der über "Direct Mount" entweder am Rahmen über ISCG befestigt wird oder mit dem Innenlager festgepresst wird. 
Jetzt müsste man nur noch klären, ob Votec den ISCG oder halt den Standart Stinger verkauft, damit du dir das entsprechende Gegenstück bestellen kannst. Das heißt:

Wenn Kefü ISCG05 dann Innenlager Taco
Wenn Kefü Standart dann ISCG05 Taco

Und damit du dich jetzt nicht tot suchen musst, habe ich dir schonmal einen rausgesucht, der perfekt zusammen mit den SRAM Zweifachkurbeln arbeitet.

Klick mich! 

Als kleiner Tipp: Damit du nicht den Stress mit der Montage hast, schicke den Bashguard zu Votec und bitte um die direkte Montage im Werk. Ist kein Problem, haben die bei meiner Kettenführung und Bashguard auch akzeptiert.

Ich rufe morgen mal für dich an und frage welcher Stinger verbaut wird.

So mehr kann ich leider heute Abend nciht für dich tun.


Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (21. März 2011)

Hey akami!

na dass ist mal ein Service xD

Ja an einen Taco habe ich gar nicht gedacht und wusst auch gar nicht, dass es diese separat gibt.
Das ist natürlich eine gute Möglichkeit.

Die Montage sollte kein Problem darstellen. Ich hab ja schon ein Versenderbike und bin leidenschaftlicher Schrauber. 

Also danke für die Infos.

Gruss und schönen Abend


----------



## akami (21. März 2011)

Hehe!

Gern geschehen und guten Dreh' !


----------



## starvald (22. März 2011)

moin,

neue katastrophennachricht: *die lieferzeiten bei SRAM sind derzeit nicht absehbar*. es herrscht wohl auch großer unmut bei den direktvertrieblern gegenüber den zulieferern. in ca. einer stunde weiss ich noch mehr.


----------



## akami (22. März 2011)

Na Bravo!

Zum Glück habe ich mich gegen SRAM und Crank Brothers entschieden, so bekomme ich mein Bike noch vor Oktober. Außer Formula sollte jetzt nicht wie angekündigt liefern. Würde ich eine andere Bremse nehmen als die Formula, wäre mein Bike in einer Woche fertig........... aber nein wenigstens die "The One" soll es sein.


----------



## xysiu33 (22. März 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

bin selber schwer am Ãberlegen, mir ein neues Bike zu holen â diesmal ein V.SX 

Wenn ich mir hier die Aussagen zu den Lieferzeiten anschaue erinnert mich es an die alte Canyon-Zeit vor 5 und 6 Jahren. Damals waren etliche Besteller auch am Ende ihrer KrÃ¤fte, da die Lieferzeiten von Woche zu Woche anders ausgefallen sind. Ich hatte das GlÃ¼ck, dass alles ohne Probleme ablief und alles pÃ¼nktlich fertig war.

Jetzt bin ich aber heisser auf ein Votec-Bike â nicht zuletzt wegen der MÃ¶glichkeit, alles selbst konfigurieren zu kÃ¶nnen.
Auch die Preise scheinen relativ moderat zu bleiben â das Angebot der Fox-Gabel aus 2010 ist auch nicht zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen.
Wenn ich jetzt lese, die Gabel ist (nur noch ) in weiss lieferbar, wÃ¼rde sie in mein Konzept passen. 

TatsÃ¤chlich wird fÃ¼r schwerere Fahrer â ab 90 kg Kampfgewicht â eher der DTSwiss-DÃ¤mpfer empfohlen, 
da der Fox RP nicht die erforderliche Perfomance bietet. Kann man eigentlich einen anderen Fox-DÃ¤mpfer einbauen, 
z. B. den DHX ? 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den DT-DÃ¤mpfern ?

MÃ¶chte mich auf jeden Fall fÃ¼r die HS-Kurbel entscheiden â soll ja fÃ¼r Enduristen DIE Kurbel sein.

Jetzt hÃ¤tte ich eine Frage an euch Experten: wo liegen die Unterschiede der 2010`er Fox-Gabel und der aktuellen ?

Zum Laufradsatz: eigentlich wollte ich mir die schÃ¶nen und stabilen EX 1750 holen. Habe aber erfahren, diese sind dieses Jahr nicht so
stabil wie sonst, da mit Alu-Nippen. Es wurden mir mehr die Mavic-Deemax empfohlen, da stabiler. 

Und wieder eine Frage: kÃ¶nnt ihr eine Aussage zu den Unterschieden der beiden LaufradsÃ¤tze treffen ?
Welche Naben sind bei beiden verbaut ?

Noch was: war jemand von euch schon bei Votec in Wenden persÃ¶nlich ? WÃ¼rde gerne hinfahren, blÃ¶derweise
haben sie Samstags zuâ¦  Ich kann das zwar gar nicht nachvollziehen, denn gerade Samstags wÃ¼rden sich zu dieser Jahreszeit 
bestimmt einige Leute die Bikes persÃ¶nlich anschauen und kleine Proberunde drehen.

Ich meine, Votec spart Kosten, wo es nur geht, daher wird Samstags gar nicht gearbeitet, es werden
keine groÃen LagerbestÃ¤nde angeschafft und daher auch die Lieferzeiten entsprechend lang ausfallen. Zu den Lieferungen ist es auch
so, dass (fast) jedes Jahr bei vielen Lieferanten Schwierigkeiten auftreten. Als ob der FrÃ¼hling ganz plÃ¶tzlich kommen wÃ¼rde
und alle zum gleichen Zeitpunkt neue Bikes kaufen wolltenâ¦. na so ein Mistâ¦.

Die ungeduldigen sollten sich einfach beruhigen und Tee trinken. Es ist allerdings nicht einfach, wenn die Sonne drauÃen lacht.

Mal schauen, wann ich mich fÃ¼r mein Votec entscheide. Hoffentlich nicht zu spÃ¤tâ¦

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe und kurze Wartezeit â bis spÃ¤ter.


----------



## Brother (22. März 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> die aussage, dass ich mit vorkasse priorisiert behandelt werde, ist nun auch unrichtig.



ist definitiv so...seitdem ich eine Bestätigung meiner Bezahlung bekam hörte ich nichts mehr von Votec...weder auf Anfragen per mail noch hab ich mal jemand am Tel erreicht...bei mir gehts ja nur um einen Rahmen der irgendwo bei Votec am Lager liegen soll und nicht um ein komplettes Bike. Irgendwie würde man meinen nen Rahmen in eine Schachtel packen und zu verschicken sollte nicht so ein Problem sein...nun ja ich sitz hier auf meinen Komponenten aber den Rahmen und meine Kohle hat Votec...


----------



## starvald (22. März 2011)

ich PLATZE gleich!! erst fehlte an meinem v.sr die rock shox lieferung. als die da war, fehlte noch formula. und jetzt fehlen die schwingen für alle v.sr räder! und zwar für MINDESTENS NOCH drei wochen!! ich hab echt so nen hals!! 

ich habe jetzt -ohne scheiss- gesagt, dass sie mir aus vorhandenen lagerresten gefälligst nen bike schustern sollen, und zwar schnell. in 30 minuten weiss ich mehr. wenigstens hat sich jetzt das schrittempo erhöht. aber mein arbeitsvormittag ist auch fürn arsch.

WUT!


----------



## akami (22. März 2011)

Moin xysiu33!

Ich werde mal versuchen mich deiner Fragen an zu nehmen und sie so gut wie möglich zu beantworten.

1. Die 2010er Fox gibt es tatsächlich nur noch in weiß, habe das persönlich von einem Votecmitarbeiter in einem Telefonat erfahren.

Die Hauptunterschiede 2010 zu 2011:

2010:
- 140 Gramm schwerer 
- Absenkung: 160 oder 130 oder 100mm Federweg
- kein Lockout

2011:
- Absenkung: 160 oder 120mm Federweg
- Autolockout mit Einstellung der Auslösekraft
- veränderte positionen der Hebel und Einstellmöglichkeiten

2. Der DHX kann nicht eingebaut werden, da der SX-Rahmen keinen Platz für das Piggypack bietet. Ansonsten kann jeder Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter verbaut werden.
Der DT arbeitet fast identisch mit dem FOX-Dämpfer. Kaum ein spürbarer Unterschied.

3. Die Hammerschmidt hat die folgende Vorteile:
- vereinigung von Kettenführung, Bashguard, Kettenblatt und Kurbelarmen
- enrome Bodenfreiheit
- sie lässte sich im stehen schalten, somit kannst du einen berg mit voller Geschwindigkeit anfahren und dich dann für einen kleineren Gang entscheiden

- Ich habe mich trotzdem für die XTR entschieden, finde es optisch schöner

4. Bedenke, dass der DT-Swiss bei Votec nur in "Weiss mit rot/schwarzen Aufklebern" zur verfügung steht. Canyon hat wohl einen special Deal mit DT-Swiss für die schwarzen Felgen mit schwarz/weißen Aufklebern. Ansonsten ahbe ich nichts schlechtes von DT gehört.

5. Bei den Laufradsätzen solltest du dich schlau machen, was genau du braichst un möchtest aber hier ein paar Tipps die zu bedenken sein:

Mavic Crossline: Die günstige top Enduro Wahl. Von Gewicht bis Steifigkeit ist alles o.k., sollte der LRS allerdings mal Probleme machen wird es schwer einen Servicepartner zu finden.

DT Swiss E 2000: Nur in "Rot mit rot/weissen Aufklebern"verfügbar ansonsten top.

Crank Brothers Iodin AM: hohe Steifigkeit, wird schon als 2012er Modell (Iodine Two) geliefert, sehr lange Wartezeiten (momentan Juni), Probleme mit Speichenbrüchen in diversen Tests, optisch mal was anderes, Probleme wie bei Mavic mit Servicepartnern

DT Swiss EX 1750: Kann ich persönlich nix zu sagen außer sehr leicht

Mavic Deemax: Probleme mit Servicepartnern, relativ schwer, technisch und optisch der Hammer (habe ich mich auch für entschieden)

6. Noch nie bei Votec gewesen. Da müssen dir andere helfen.

Ansonsten hoffe ich, konnte ich dir Helfen.


@Brother: 
Erst viel erzählen, damit Kohle fließt um damit Teile zu bezahlen, die eh nciht kommen. Votec soll nicht schnacken sondern arbeiten. Ich kann mir sowas auf meiner Arbeit nciht leisten.

@starvald:
Was geht denn da ab? Klingt äußerst übel. Mir wurde auch gesagt bis auf die Boxxer, die beim Zoll liegen soll, SRAM und formula, sei alles da. Naja ich wusste, dass der Minifender bis Ende April dauert. Was macht Votec eigentlich den ganzen Tag?

Info für Schiltrac:
Der Stinger wird bei Votec als ISCG05 verbaut, Das heißt du brauchst den MRP-Taco für die Innelagermontage. Nur fall du ihn schon bestellen möchtest.


So nun habe ich mal wieder viel erzählt


----------



## xysiu33 (22. März 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> ist definitiv so...seitdem ich eine Bestätigung meiner Bezahlung bekam hörte ich nichts mehr von Votec...weder auf Anfragen per mail noch hab ich mal jemand am Tel erreicht...bei mir gehts ja nur um einen Rahmen der irgendwo bei Votec am Lager liegen soll und nicht um ein komplettes Bike. Irgendwie würde man meinen nen Rahmen in eine Schachtel packen und zu verschicken sollte nicht so ein Problem sein...nun ja ich sitz hier auf meinen Komponenten aber den Rahmen und meine Kohle hat Votec...



Hallo - wenn Votec dir den Rahmen in die Schweiz verschicken soll, müssen sie noch die Exportpapiere machen. Falls sie es nicht jeden Tag machen, oder der Kollege, der es sonst macht, gerade nicht da ist, dauert es halt.

Sonst ist deine Überlegung natürlich richtig: wenn ich Vorkasse zahle, will ich meine Ware schnellstmöglich haben. Es dürfte eigentlich nicht die Welt sein, ein Paket auf die Reise zu schicken. 

Schaden eigentlich, dass sich Votec um seine Kunden nicht so besonders kümmert - ein paar kurze Statements zu den Lieferzeiten der einzelnen Komponente hier in Forum wäre schon angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (22. März 2011)

@akami
na viel scheinst du auch nicht zu arbeiten, bist eher mehr im Wartezimmer vertreten?


----------



## akami (22. März 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @akami
> na viel scheinst du auch nicht zu arbeiten, bist eher mehr im Wartezimmer vertreten?



Da ich im 3-Schicht-System arbeite und auch mal unter der Woche frei habe, kann ich es mir erlauben im forum aktiv zu sein aber warum rechtfertige ich mcih eigentlich.

Ich kann behaupten, dass meine Patienten in der Notaufnahme besser versorgt sind als die Kunden bei Votec.


----------



## starvald (22. März 2011)

> @akami
> na viel scheinst du auch nicht zu arbeiten, bist eher mehr im Wartezimmer vertreten?



ich denke auch, dass man nicht jemanden so anmachen sollte, der hier jedem sofort mit gutem rat hilft und sozusagen die arbeit von votecs service übernimmt.

ich glaube aber, dass es lipper-zipfel gar nicht so gemeint hat, war nur etwas unglücklich formuliert.


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. März 2011)

Nein, war nicht so gemeint, es ist nur schade, daß ein Kunde für andere Kunden Fragen beantworten muss und der Lieferant sich bedeckt hält.

Sorry.


----------



## akami (22. März 2011)

Na dann ist ja alles paletti. 

Naja fast aber das liegt nicht an uns........ ich will endlich dieses Bike haben. Gleich geht es zur Arbeit, das heißt Ablenkung für ein paar Stunden 

@ starvald: Die Jungs machen es dir ja besonders schwer.


----------



## xysiu33 (22. März 2011)

Hoppla, das ging aber super schnell - danke akami.

so, jetzt ein wenig Senf von mir zu den Daten:



akami schrieb:


> Die Hauptunterschiede 2010 zu 2011:
> 
> 2010:
> - 140 Gramm schwerer / kann ich verkraften
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelberti (22. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs nicht gegen Akami er ist dochn guter 
Ich warte pers. auch noch auf Sram da ist das SX mit HS und X9 orderte. 
Wenn jmd. was rausbekommt wielange Sram noch dauert bitte posten danke.


----------



## starvald (22. März 2011)

habe jetzt summa summarum schon ca. 30 minuten telefoniert, sowohl nach frankfurt als auch nach wenden. ich habe gesagt, dass ich drei wochen zusätzliche wartezeit (und die drei wochen sind ja nur eine schätzung) für die schwingen nicht akzeptieren werde. bei mir ist das mass jetzt echt erreicht. die schwingen lassen sich auch nicht auf zulieferer schieben, dieses problem ist hausgemacht!

ich habe gesagt, dass ich auch auf ein v.sx umzusteigen bereit wäre, da diese schon auf lager sind. falls 2011er parts fehlen, sollen 2010er genommen werden. und siehe da...es wird sich schnellstmöglich darum gekümmert. falls ich heute keine nachricht mehr bekomme, lasse ich die leitung morgen wieder glühen.

so nen hals!!!!


----------



## starvald (22. März 2011)

Edelberti schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs nicht gegen Akami er ist dochn guter
> Ich warte pers. auch noch auf Sram da ist das SX mit HS und X9 orderte.
> Wenn jmd. was rausbekommt wielange Sram noch dauert bitte posten danke.



hatte es eben schon geposted: ich habe einem mitarbeiter die aussage entlockt, dass SRAM's lieferzeit derzeit nicht absehbar ist.

wäre shimano für dich ne alternative?


----------



## akami (22. März 2011)

Dann hier deine Antworten:

1. Ja die Hammerschmidt ist schwerer. Wie viel genau hängt natürlich immer von der Vergleichskurbel ab aber du kannst round about 120g mehr rechnen. Finde ich absolut verkraftbar.

2.
- Vorderes Nabengehäuse 2fach abgedichtet
- Patronen Lager
- Achlänge Vorne: Steckachse, umrüstbar auf 100mm qr 
- Hinteres Nabengehäuse 2fach abgedichtet
- patronen Lager
- Achslänge hinten: 135 mm qr

Damit hört mein Latein dann aber auch auf.


----------



## Brother (22. März 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> ich habe gesagt, dass ich auch auf ein v.sx umzusteigen bereit wäre, da diese schon auf lager sind.
> 
> so nen hals!!!!



Wenn denn schon anrufst kannst denen von mir einen Gruss ausrichten sie sollen mal den 2010er Rahmen in die Schweiz senden den sie mir schulden...


----------



## akami (22. März 2011)

Shimano ist auf jedenfall komplett da, wenn man Votec noch Glauben schenken darf. Ansonsten wird dann starvald wohl der erste sein, der sein Bild posten kann mit seinem zusammengschustertem 2010einhalb-Modell


----------



## Edelberti (22. März 2011)

nicht absehbar oO 

ich will aber unbedingt die HS Kurbel vorne und Votec verbaut sie ja nur mit der X9 !!!!!!!?!!!!!^^


----------



## akami (22. März 2011)

Ich versteh auch nicht warum man die HS nicht direkt ab werk mit X0 oder anderem kombinieren kann. In der Fahrrad-Bravo (Bike) hat die X9 ja nicht so dolle abgeschnitten. Ich finde die X9 sehr solide und verlässlich, wenn man aber auch eine X9 gegen XX und XTR antreten lässt, ist das Testergebnis ja schon absehbar.....

So ich muss nun los. Je nach dem wie es aussieht bis später oder heute Abend. 

Grüße


----------



## Schiltrac (22. März 2011)

So ich habs endlich getan und mir das V.SX bestellt 

@akami: Danke für deinen Rat und die vielen Infos. Ich habe mir jedoch nach reiflicher Überlegung doch die HS geordert, da: 
-Taco optisch nicht sehr schön, hätte einen für 44T nehmen müssen bei 39T Kettenblatt
-Hatte noch die Option der Dreifachkurbel und dann alles selbst umrüsten. Jedoch wäre das preislich teurer gekommen (36er Kettenblatt, Bash, Kefü, mittlerer Käfig) als der Mehrpreis zur HS.


Also meine Konfiguration:

Rahmenfarbe: Red
Hauptdecor: Black
Styledecor: White

Gabel: Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit 2010 (Aktionspreis)
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon etc.
Sattel: Selle Italia SL
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
Antrieb: Hammerschmidt + X9





Edelberti schrieb:


> nicht absehbar oO
> 
> ich will aber unbedingt die HS Kurbel vorne und Votec verbaut sie ja nur mit der X9 !!!!!!!?!!!!!^^


 
Also einen Einfluss auf die Lieferzeit hat die X9 ja nicht. Schliesslich gehört Truvativ auch zu Sram und die werden wohl gleichzeitig liefern.


So jetzt habe ich nur noch eine allgemeine Frage (an die Schweizer):

Votec schreibt ja, dass ich an sie die Ausfuhrabnehmerbescheinigung für Umsatzsteuerzwecke senden muss, damit die mir die 19% MwSt erstatten. Schickt Votec dieses Formular mit dem Bike mit und wird dass dann am Zoll ausgefüllt? Muss ich dann also die Zollgebühren + Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer dem Spediteur zahlen? Und kann ich dann einfach das schon ausgefüllte Formular einfach an Votec senden und ich bekomme die 19% zurück?

Oder ist das komplizierter? (ich hoffe nicht....)


Gruss


----------



## Brother (22. März 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich nur noch eine allgemeine Frage (an die Schweizer):
> 
> Votec schreibt ja, dass ich an sie die Ausfuhrabnehmerbescheinigung fÃ¼r Umsatzsteuerzwecke senden muss, damit die mir die 19% MwSt erstatten. Schickt Votec dieses Formular mit dem Bike mit und wird dass dann am Zoll ausgefÃ¼llt? Muss ich dann also die ZollgebÃ¼hren + Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer dem Spediteur zahlen? Und kann ich dann einfach das schon ausgefÃ¼llte Formular einfach an Votec senden und ich bekomme die 19% zurÃ¼ck?
> 
> ...



hier ein Auszug der BestÃ¤tigung meiner Zahlung...

"Zu der von Ihnen an uns bezahlten MwSt teilen Sie mir bitte ich Sie mir Ihre Bankverbindung (IBAN und BIC) mit, damit wir eine RÃ¼ckzahlung an Sie vornehmen kÃ¶nnen.


Nach der mit unserem Spediteur (DPD) getroffenen Vereinbarung, wird die bei der Einfuhr zu zahlende ZollgebÃ¼hr und Einfuhrsatzsteuer von DPD vorgelegt und Ihnen dann entsprechend von dort in Rechnung gestellt â d. h. die Zahlung dieser BetrÃ¤ge nehmen Sie dann bitte an DPD in der Schweiz nach entsprechender Rechnungsstellung vor.



Ãber die Auslieferung werden wir Sie rechtzeitig informieren.

FÃ¼r RÃ¼ckfragen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gern zur VerfÃ¼gung.


HEYDENBIKE GmbH & Co. KG"

Seither hab ich nix mehr gehÃ¶rt von denen... 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (22. März 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> So ich habs endlich getan und mir das V.SX bestellt
> 
> @akami: Danke für deinen Rat und die vielen Infos. Ich habe mir jedoch nach reiflicher Überlegung doch die HS geordert, da:
> -Taco optisch nicht sehr schön, hätte einen für 44T nehmen müssen bei 39T Kettenblatt
> ...



Hallo Chiltrac - du hast ja die gleichen "Probleme" wie ich 

schwanke noch zwiswchen dem Fox RP23 und dem DT-Dämpfer,
sowie den 1750 und Deemax (die 1750 passen optisch perfekt)
Bremse soll schon die "ONE" sein
Stütze versenkbar

Ich will mir aber die Bikes in Natura anschauen, muss aber weit fahren....
Erst dann werde ich eine Bestellung aufgeben.


----------



## Brother (22. März 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> Seither hab ich nix mehr gehört von denen...
> 
> Gruss



Muss mich korrigieren...habe heute im dritten Anlauf eine Antwort in Form eines "Entschuldigung ich dachte mein Kollege hätte aber hat er dann doch nicht aber ich werde sofort heute noch die Zollpapiere und wenns niemand vergisst wird der Rahmen in den nächsten Tagen auf die Reise geschickt"
Mail erhalten.... irgendwie war es ein ziemlich schlechtes Timing meinerseits mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören und gleichzeitig einen Rahmen bei Votec zu kaufen...


----------



## nightprowler (22. März 2011)

Ich will mir aber die Bikes in Natura anschauen, muss aber weit fahren....
Erst dann werde ich eine Bestellung aufgeben.[/QUOTE]

Na ,so weit ist es von Dortmund bis Wenden auch nicht.

Schön die 45ziger durchknallen,schon biste da.


----------



## nightprowler (22. März 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> Muss mich korrigieren...habe heute im dritten Anlauf eine Antwort in Form eines "Entschuldigung ich dachte mein Kollege hätte aber hat er dann doch nicht aber ich werde sofort heute noch die Zollpapiere und wenns niemand vergisst wird der Rahmen in den nächsten Tagen auf die Reise geschickt"
> Mail erhalten.... irgendwie war es ein ziemlich schlechtes Timing meinerseits mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören und gleichzeitig einen Rahmen bei Votec zu kaufen...



Puls 220.?Tief durchatmen


----------



## xysiu33 (22. März 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Ich will mir aber die Bikes in Natura anschauen, muss aber weit fahren....
> Erst dann werde ich eine Bestellung aufgeben.




Na ,so weit ist es von Dortmund bis Wenden auch nicht.

Schön die 45ziger durchknallen,schon biste da.[/QUOTE]

Recht hast du Nightprowler. Es bin in Wenden immerhin viel schneller als in Koblenz..

Das Blöde dabei ist nur, dass ich mir einen Tag Urlaub nehmen müsste 
weil`s Samstags geschlossen ( so eine bekloppte Idee muss man erst haben...). Sonst bleibt es mir nur noch, nach Frankfurt zu fahren.
Krieg noch eine Krise mit den Bikeversendern...


----------



## Brother (22. März 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Puls 220.?Tief durchatmen



na so arg ist es zum Glück nicht ganz aber meine Vorfreude ist eher einem Unbehagen gewichen...aber zumindest wurde definitiv geklärt das Vorauszahlende nicht besser oder priorisiert behandelt werden


----------



## nightprowler (22. März 2011)

Hallo xysiu33 ,

da haste recht,das hab ich noch nicht gewußt mit Samstag zu.

Letztes Jahr hatten die noch Samstag auf.

Bekloppt,oder Personalmangel?

Naja dafür sind die Bikes schon geil und das Preis/ Leistungsverhältniss ist auch nicht schlecht.

Hoffe für alle Warteneden hier;das die Bikes möglichst schnell am Start sind.

Bis dann auf dem Trail

Uwe.


----------



## xysiu33 (22. März 2011)

Tja, ich bin schon so ein Typ, der ungerne eine Katze im Sack kauft.
Dafür noch für schlappe 3 k. 
Ich muss das Bike sehen, probesitzen, eine Runde drehen, überlegen, Farbe auswählen usw. 

Vor 5 Jahren ( meine Fresse, wie die Zeit vergeht ), war ich in Koblenz, bevor ich bestellt habe. Jetzt muss ich zwar nicht so weit fahren, nur in der Woche ist es zu blöd. Diese Verkaufsstrategie muss ich zuerst mal versethen und verdauen...

Außerdem: bin ich hin und her gerissen, denn ich wollte ein Enduro mit einem starken Dämpfer. Der RP23 oder DT sind ja eher Touren oder AllMountain-Dämpfer. Diese Meinung hat sich zumindest bei mir eingebrannt. Durch die Rahmenkonstruktion kann man aber auf andere Dämpfer gar nicht umsteigen. 

Wer möchte mich doch noch überzeugen ?


----------



## akami (22. März 2011)

Moin!

Wenn du ein enduro mit viel Einstellmöglichkeiten suchst und eines das wirklich jeden Dämpfer frisst, selbst die dicken DH-Keulen, dann nimm MICH!

Hier der Fahrbericht vom Prototypen.


Ich hoffe wie immer hilfreich gewesen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (22. März 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> hier ein Auszug der Bestätigung meiner Zahlung...
> 
> "Zu der von Ihnen an uns bezahlten MwSt teilen Sie mir bitte ich Sie mir Ihre Bankverbindung (IBAN und BIC) mit, damit wir eine Rückzahlung an Sie vornehmen können.
> 
> ...



Habe genau die selbe Mail bekommen Bankverbindung gesendet und 1 Woche später hatte ich die MWST zurückvergütet bekommen. Jedoch warte ich seit zwei und halb Monaten auf mein Bike und werde mich wohl noch bis mitte Mai mit meinem alten vergnügen müssen.


----------



## Brother (23. März 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Habe genau die selbe Mail bekommen Bankverbindung gesendet und 1 Woche später hatte ich die MWST zurückvergütet bekommen. Jedoch warte ich seit zwei und halb Monaten auf mein Bike und werde mich wohl noch bis mitte Mai mit meinem alten vergnügen müssen.



Nicht schlecht...das nenn ich mal ne Runde Geduldig sein


----------



## akami (23. März 2011)

Moinsen wartende Gemeinschaft 

So ich werde Freitag (mal wieder) Votec kontaktieren und nachfragen, ob die für diese Woche angekündigten Formula-Bremsen da sind. Selbstreden frage ich auch auch nach was sich bei RockShox und vor allem bei SRAM getan hat.
Sollten sonst noch Fragen sein, einfach posten und ich werde Votec für euch löchern und nochmals Druck machen.

PS: An alle die auf den CB IODINE LRS warten wollen. 
Hier ist ein interessanter Bericht über den CB OPIUM DH LRS. Da die beiden LRS baugleich sind, ist es mal interessant die Detailfotos zu sehen und ich muss sagen: Gott ist das Ding potthäßlich und zudem zeigt das Ding ein paar Macken, die echt unschön sind.
Naja ich habe mich aufgrund der Lieferzeiten umentschieden und bin auf Grund dieser Impressionen jetzt auch von der technischen Seite her überzeugt, dass der Deemax eindeutig die bessere Wahl ist. -


----------



## xysiu33 (23. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wenn du ein enduro mit viel EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten suchst und eines das wirklich jeden DÃ¤mpfer frisst, selbst die dicken DH-Keulen, dann nimm MICH!
> 
> ...



Hallo akami - natÃ¼rlich war du wie immer schnell und hilfreich.

Ein tolles Bike - gar keine Frage. Ich wÃ¼rde aber im Vergleich zu Votec preislich in anderer Dimension landen. Ich habe Anfang des Jahres einen tiefen Blick auf das Fritzz Pro von Cube geworfen - das blaue fÃ¼r 2,8kâ¬. KÃ¶nnte es fÃ¼r zw. 2,5-2,6kâ¬ bekommen - sogar mit 0% Finantzierung. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass man gar nichts vom Werk aus verÃ¤ndern kann, ist das Bike mit der Ausstattung zwar nicht schlecht aber eben ein riesen Kompromiss - keine HS-Kurbel und vor allem schwache Felgen. Wenn man zumindest die Felgen aufwerten und sich die DT2000 zulegen wÃ¼rde, ist man locker mit weiteren 400 bis 500 â¬ dabei. HÃ¤nder-Support hin oder her. 

Habe mich noch vor nicht so langer zeit mit einem Rotwild X1 beschÃ¤ftigt (ist ja ein All-Mountain-Bike). Das kÃ¶nnte ich fÃ¼r gut 2,6Kâ¬ neu bekommen. Jetzt ist das neue Enduro E1 raus - aber ich mÃ¼sste mir zuerst einen Nebenjob suchen, um es zu bezahlen. Und hier sind wir wieder beim Thema: bezahlen kÃ¶nnen und/oder wollen 

Ein zum SX vergleibares E1 liegt bei 3,8kâ¬ - und die Ausstattung wÃ¤re bei weitem nicht so gut wie bei einem Votec SX. Man kann noch auf ein Auslaufmodell am Ende der Saison spekulieren, dann wÃ¤ren noch 20% Rabatt sicher drin. 

Bin etwas hin und her gerissen. WÃ¤re Zeit nach Wenden zu fahren und die Votec in Natura zu erleben...


----------



## Brother (23. März 2011)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Bin etwas hin und her gerissen. Wäre Zeit nach Wenden zu fahren und die Votec in Natura zu erleben...



Gibts hier jemand der schon mal da auf Besuch war? Leider für mich nicht gerade um die Ecke sonst wär ich schon da...aber nähme mich schon wunder wie die da arbeiten...


----------



## akami (23. März 2011)

Ja das Alutech hat fÃ¼r den Preis im Vergleich zu Votec eine recht schlanke Ausstattung aber es wÃ¤re definitiv ein Bike das nicht Ã¼berall gesehen wird und immer aufmerksamkeit erregen wird. Ich habe mich gegen das Fanes Enduro entschieden weil ich mich bis auf den Rahmen nciht mit der ausstattung arrangieren konnte, ich wollte ganz klar andere Parts und mit einem Rahmenkit + Selbstaufbau mÃ¼sste ich auch noch ein paar Jahre sparen 
Das SX hat alles was man will:

1. Konfigurator: Parts
2. Konfigurator: Bepulverung
3. Geile Optik
4. Super Preis

Das Cube ist auch ein schÃ¶nes Rad aber ich bin irgendwie nciht so der Cube-Fan und den Rotwild E1-Rahmen finde ich persÃ¶nlich klobig von der Optik auÃerdem vÃ¶llig Ã¼berteuert. Ist schon dreisster als das Alutech 

Aber amch dir nichts draus ich habe ca. 1 Jahr gebraucht, bis ich mich fÃ¼r ein Bike entschieden habe. Wenn du was gÃ¼nstiges sucht aber technisch und optisch immer noch ganz weit vorne liegt, dann wÃ¤re das Ghost AMR Square von 2009 eine gute Alternative. Liegt preistechnisch momenten zwischen â¬ 2.300,- und â¬ 2.600,- :







Hier noch der Blog von einem Bekannten, der das AMRÂ² hat. Kannst dich ja mal reinlesen und schlau machen.


GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (23. März 2011)

na ja - ich bin gar kein Ghost-Fan.

Cube ist auch so ein Ding: der Service von Cube selbst soll nicht der Hit sein.
Da kann ich gleich auf ein Versenderbike zugreifen. 

Rotwild ist ja schon andere Liga - zumindest preislich. Das E1 habe noch nicht live gesehen - die bauen trotzdem schöne Bikes und man kann sie ja immer gut loswerden - auch wenn sie schon etwas älter sind.

Ich war letztes Jahr schon kurz davor, mir ein Speci Enduro zu holen. Allerdings noch das mit dem alten Rahmen. Der Preis war einfach ein Traum,
aber da fing ich an, die Ausstattung zu modifizieren. Letztendlich habe ich es sein gelassen. Und seit dem bin ich halt am überlegen, rechnen, schauen, gucken, wieder überlegen. Konnte letztes Jahr auf dem "Roc Azur" in Frankreich das Canyon Torque Dropzone fahren - mit HS-Kurbel usw. Ein richtig geiles Teil. Allerdings möchte ich ein anderes Bike ausprobieren und nicht nur Canyon fahren. Der Preis ist zwar moderat aber eigene wünsche kann man so gut wie vergessen. 

Bin morgen beim lokalen Rotwild-Händler. Vielleicht gibt es ein Angebot, das man nicht ablehnen kann....


----------



## akami (23. März 2011)

Das Dropzone ist ja auch schon ein waschechter Freerider. Damit ist die Tourentauglkichkeit und vor allem Uphillfähigkeit gegessen, Dann bleib lieber beim SX, einem Super-Enduro mir guten Klettereigenschaften.

Wünsche dir viel Glück beim Rotwild jagen


----------



## xysiu33 (23. März 2011)

ja, danke - muss nur noch ein Flinte von meinem Chef mitnehmen, als Verhandlungsunterstzützung 

Was wird dein SX wiegen ? welche Rahmengröße ?


----------



## akami (23. März 2011)

Rahmengröße ist M. Wie viel es genau wiegen wird ist schwer zu sagen durch die ganzen Veränderungen die ich noch vor habe aber es wird schon etwas schwerer sein durch den Deemax LRS, ich tippe mal es werden so 13,5 Kilo.
Wenn du es dir geschickt zusammenstellen lässt und ein paat Veränderungen vornimmst schaffst du es bestimmt unter 13.


----------



## starvald (23. März 2011)

Ich bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer. Rege mich tierisch auf und schreibe heute abend nochmal mehr. Das habe ich soeben abgeschickt:



> [FONT="]Sehr geehrte Firma Votec,[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]hiermit möchte ich meine Bestellung stornieren.[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. März 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemand der schon mal da auf Besuch war? Leider für mich nicht gerade um die Ecke sonst wär ich schon da...aber nähme mich schon wunder wie die da arbeiten...



Jupp, gibt es.


----------



## xysiu33 (23. März 2011)

schön für dich 

wie waren deine Eindrücke - ein ausführlicher Bericht wird dringend erwartet


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. März 2011)

Ich war zweimal dort.
Das erste Mal spontan zum Schauen/Probe fahren und beim zweiten Mal zum finalen Überlegen, ob Hammerschmidt oder Dreifach X.9 und dann Umbau auf 2fach mit Kettenführung, und Bestellen.

Die Lage kannst du dir bei Google Earth/Maps anschauen, ist ein kleines Gewerbegebiet.

Ist ein "größeres Gebäudeensemble" mit einem ca. 25-30m² großen Showroom in dem die Bikes stehen, sowie einiges an Kleidung hängt.
Rechts ist ein weiteres Büro, da hängen noch einige Rahmen und dort habe ich dann das Bike konfiguriert.
Hab ungefähr eine Stunde lang rum überlegt, bis die finale Farbkomposition stand. Hierbei wurde fleißig mit überlegt und alle Farbfolien die so in Frage kamen auch ins Büro geholt zum direkten Vergleichen.

Die Werkhalle ist nicht einsehbar, ob ich da mal rein schauen darf, werde ich beim Abholen fragen.
Alles in allem sehr unspektakulär, wie die meisten Werkverkäufe die ich kenne.

Wenn du was Bestimmtes wissen willst, dann frag. 

--- --- --- --- ---

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich statt X.9 auf X.0 in schwarz-gold umsteigen soll, weils geiler aussieht... 
Und warum sind Chris King Naben eigentlich so teuer?


----------



## starvald (23. März 2011)

nabend,

ich bins nochmal. ich hab schon fast keine lust mehr über den laden zu schreiben :-( hier ne kurze zusammenfassung in stichpunkten:



gestern morgen erfahren dass V.SR auf unbestimmte zeit (zitat: "mindestens drei wochen", mit betonung auf mindestens) nicht lieferbar sei. grund sind die schwingen, die an eine externe firma in auftrag gegeben werden (CNC gefräst?).
gestern mittag angerufen und um schnellstmögliche änderung auf ein v.sx gebeten. baldige rückmeldung wurde versprochen, aber nicht gemacht. (habe gestern insg. 30 minuten telefonieren müssen, um an informationen zu gelangen und dinge ins rollen zu bringen).
heute morgen angerufen und nach rückmeldung gefragt. wurde natürlich vergessen. diesmal wurde aber rückruf versprochen! der erfolgte dann auch 30 min später. fazit: v.sx geht in 1-2 wochen (immer noch lange zeit!), aber ohne reverb ("ist noch nicht da!"), ohne fox 2011, ohne fox dämpfer ("ist auch noch nicht da!"), sondern mit so nem DT swiss kruppzeug.
danach fiel mir die entscheidung leicht: *stornierung*
keine reaktion. nachmittags schrieb ich noch eine email mit bitte um rückmeldung.
diesmal reaktion, absprache dass ich bis morgen oder übermorgen warte.
tja, das war mein zweiter tag wo ich bei votec druck gemacht habe. über die korrespondenz nach der stornierung werde ich erstmal nichts schreiben, um juristisch auf der sicheren seite zu sein.

habe heute übr. bei canyon angerufen und nach dem dropzone gefragt: das modell steht FERTIG auf lager, definitiv müssen keine teile mehr geliefert werden und wartezeit ist 7-10 tage. wenn ich jetzt noch mein geld hätte... 

insgesamt ist mein eindruck, dass erstmal gewartet wurde, bis genug aufträge für die 2011er modelle eingehen. dafür sprechen die verzögerungen bei den komponenten, aber erst recht die verzögerung bei den V.SR schwingen: hier wird eben erstmal geguckt, ob das neue modell überhaupt "geht", erst dann werden die schwingen in auftrag gegeben, da sich auch erst größere stückzahlen lohnen. kaufmännisch nachvollziehbar, für den kunden natürlich ärgerlich. vor dem hintergrund der versprochenen lieferzeiten von 4, max. 6 wochen dann völlig inakzeptabel.

viele grüße,

starvald


----------



## Brother (23. März 2011)

Oha...

Das was mich an dem Laden hauptsächlich nervt ist das man angelogen wird nur um irgendwie möglichst lange hingehalten zu werden ohne das man seine order storniert. Ich meine 1 Woche um Zollpapiere für einen Rahmen zu erstellen der gemäss Aussage von Votec vor zwei Wochen noch an Lager rumgelegen ist? Ich denke den 2010er Rahmen gabs gar nie...sondern nachdem ich bezahlt habe wird mal langsam was zusammengeschweisst was da so noch an Ersatzteilen rumliegt...wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich echt bisschen bammel was die mir da zusenden werden respektive was mich erwartet wenn ich die box öffne...

edit: hätte heute auch ein Super Angebot für ein Speci Enduro bekommen...aber eben Kohle liegt bei Votec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (23. März 2011)

> Hallo Herr *****,
> 
> Ihre Kettenführung ist heute eingetroffen und wird mit verarbeitet. Ihre Bestelländerung haben ich ebenfalls entgegen genommen.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Wenden



Diese Email kam fast wie von alleine. Ich hoffe nur, dass auch der mitgelieferte Bashguard verarbeitet wird. Aber schön zu wissen, dass meine Bestellung jetzt ganz offizielle auf Mavic Deemax und schwarze Schrauben zur Bremscheibenbefestigung geändert wurde.

Fox ist noch nicht da? Reverb auch immer noch nicht? Mir wurde erzählt, ich würde nur noch auf Formula warten. Na unter den Umständen wird da morgen angerufen und Stress (Druck reicht nicht wohl mehr) gemacht.

Wie immer geben ich Meldung.


----------



## poedel (23. März 2011)

Ich glaub ich ruf dann mal nach Wenden an und frag da mal ob es möglich ist das Bike ohne LRS zu versenden, und im Mai oder zum Teufel auch Juni können sie mir die Crank Brothers per Post Nachsenden. Mal schauen was sie von meiner Idee halten...


----------



## akami (23. März 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich ruf dann mal nach Wenden an und frag da mal ob es möglich ist das Bike ohne LRS zu versenden, und im Mai oder zum Teufel auch Juni können sie mir die Crank Brothers per Post Nachsenden. Mal schauen was sie von meiner Idee halten...



...oder auch Oktober, sommer nächsten Jahres 

Ich würde denen sagen sie sollen dir das Bike mit den Crossline schicken und sobald die CB da sind wird getauscht.


----------



## poedel (23. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> ...oder auch Oktober, sommer nächsten Jahres
> 
> Ich würde denen sagen sie sollen dir das Bike mit den Crossline schicken und sobald die CB da sind wird getauscht.



Ich hab noch zwei LRS rumliegen, da währs mir auch egal ohne. Weiss nicht wie erfreut si wären wenn sie den mit 8er zurück bekämen


----------



## akami (23. März 2011)

Da würde ich argumentieren: NO RISK, NO CUSTOMER


----------



## Brother (24. März 2011)

Naja will ja niemandem die Freude nehmen aber auch das Versenden ohne LRS stellt Votec vor ungeahnte Logistische Herausforderungen... Zitat: "Der Rahmen geht in den nächsten Tagen auf den Weg in die Schweiz. Werde heute noch den Zollantrag stellen.

Wenn die Formalitäten erledigt sind, und uns die Ausfuhrgenehmigungen vorliegen werde ich Ihnen den Versandtag und die Paket-Nr. mitteilen." 

Ich denke Frau Merkel hat die Ausfuhr eines Fahrradrahmens bereits bewilligt fehlt indes nur noch die Bewilligung der Zentrale für In und Export von Waffenfähigem Plutonium. 

So...bis es dann soweit ist und alle Formalitäten erledigt sind spiel ich ein bisschen mit der Reverb rum die ich Montags bestellt und gestern geliefert bekam


----------



## starvald (24. März 2011)

> ich denke frau merkel hat die ausfuhr eines fahrradrahmens bereits  bewilligt fehlt indes nur noch die bewilligung der zentrale für in und  export von waffenfähigem plutonium.



sehr geil ;-)


----------



## xysiu33 (24. März 2011)

Oj, oj, oj   

das hört sich alles nach einem Drama an.

wie bereits geschrieben: alles schon vor paar Jahren bei Canyon erlebt.
Die brauchten jahrelang um die Lieferschwierigkeiten in den Griff zu bekommen
Allerdings muss man auch sagen, die Stückzahlen, die Canyon in den letzten Jahren auch verkauft, machen eine andere Planung möglich. 

So ein relativ kleiner Hersteller wie Votec, muss da schon auf fast jeden Euro achten. 

Letztendlich ist es für alle Beteiligten sehr schade: da gehen Kunden verloren, weitere potenzielle Käufer werden abgeschrenkt und steigen aus oder um. 

Ganz schlimm ist es, wenn jeder eine andere Antwort bekommt: heute fehlt die Sattelstütze, morgen die Bremsen, übermorgen sonst noch was usw usf.

Eins ist nur für mich klar: niemals in Vorkasse treten !

Ich wünsche euch allen trotzdem viel Geduld


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

Ich werde mich gleich noch mal mit Votec beschäftigen. Bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht durchgekommen.

Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen hier noch ein Video von den wahren Bikern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (24. März 2011)

jau, schreib dann mal auf jeden fall was da abgeht!


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

So hier ist nun das Votec-Update (gesprochen mit Mike aus Stuttgart):

Erstmal das wichtigste: Lieferzeiten:

1. Fox: 2-3 Wochen (lt. Mike sind deren Liefertermine immer zuverlässig)

2. CrankBrothers: haben sich für momentan für Mitte Mai angekündigt aber selbst Votec hat kein Vertrauen mehr und sagt selbst: "Ob und wann die kommen weiß keiner." - Nächstes Jahr geht Votec dann hoffentlich konsequent ohne CrankBrothers ins rennen.

3. SRAM + RockShox: SRAM hat Probleme mit der eigenen Charge von Ketten und Kaseeten die wohl extern unter anderem in Potugal gefertig werden und will keine Teillieferung verschicken sondern ein großen Paket losschicken. Wann das allerdings sein wird, weiß keiner. auf jeden Fall liegt wohl bei Votec kein aktueller Liefertermin vor.

4. Formula: Liegt im Lager und ist verfügbar.

5. Shimano: Irgendwo in der Schwebe zwischen da und noch nicht da. Es gab da wohl eine Teillieferung, auf den Rest wird gewartet.

Und nun noch ein paar Erklärungen und Statements:

1. Liegt wohl einmal das Problem daran, dass letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit so schlechtes Wetter, dass sich wohl angeblich keiner bis MAi für ein Bike interessiert hat.

2. Andere Hersteller wie Cube und Ghost sollen wohl bei Votec die gleichen Probleme angegeben haben. Einige Cube-Modelle sollen aufgrund dessen wohl erst im Juni/Juli im Einzelhandel stehen.

3. Bei Canyon sieht es wohl ein wenig anders aus, da die wohl anders planen und andere Verträge machen können weil deren Stückzahl bei 2.500-3.000 Bikes liegt und die wohl eher beliefert werden. Aber auch dort kommt es zu Verzögerungen von teilweise mehreren Wochen.

4. Viele, wohl annähernd die Hältfe der Kunden bei Votec ist wohl wieder abgesprungen.

5. Ich habe jetzt mit Mike abgesprochen, dass ich ihn jede Woche 2x anrufe und er mir sagt, was er weiß. Trotzdem werde ich auch weiterhin beim Service anrufen, da die näher dran stehen.

6. Meinte Mike, das mein Bike spätestens und definitiv in 3-4 Wochen bei mir steht. Das habe ich doch schon mal gehört....


Schlusswort:

Egal woran es nun hapert, sind es nun die zulieferer, die selber Ihre Probleme haben die Bestände zu füllen und Aufträge zu erfüllen oder in den Reihen Votecs etwas schiefgeht wie z.B. dass noch nciht alle Schwingen und Räder verfügbar sind. Meinetwegen kann es auch sein, dass sich mit der Auftragslage zu dieser Jahreszeit verrechnet wurde aber ich finde es einfahc schlimm, dass man Votec alles aus der Nase ziehen muss um ein Quentchen Info zu bekommen, dass man Falschinformationen bekommt, um die Hoffnung zu erhalten, wir erinnern uns:

"Es fehlt nur noch die Formula bei Ihnen, dann wird das Bike fertig gemacht."

Da bin ich dann mal gespannt, ob es jetzt fertig gemacht wird.

Naja wie auch immer, der Service ist relativ Mau und Votec könnte auch Ihren Partnern mehr Druck machen.

Bitte veruteilt mich nciht für die Infos und Statements von Votec. Vor allem Bezüglich anderer Hersteller, da ich nur 1zu1 wiedergebe, was mir gesagt wurde. 

Danke


----------



## starvald (24. März 2011)

hey akami,

ich danke dir für die zusammenfassung deines telefonats. für mich ist die sache votec damit leider erledigt - ich habe ja zur zeit nicht mal ein rad, mit dem ich fahren und die zeit überbrücken könnte. ich will nur eins: so schnell wie möglich eines haben. drei, vier, oder fünf weitere wochen kommen für mich nicht in frage.

50% der kunden abgesprungen, das ist heftig!! sowas bricht einem unternehmen auch mal schnell das genick. ich hoffe, dass votec diese krise gut übersteht. ich hoffe aber auch, dass ich meine kohle schnell zurück bekomme.


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> 50% der kunden abgesprungen, das ist heftig!! sowas bricht einem unternehmen auch mal schnell das genick. ich hoffe, dass votec diese krise gut übersteht. ich hoffe aber auch, dass ich meine kohle schnell zurück bekomme.



Wenn Votec jetzt in die zweite Insolvenz knallt, dann brehc ich heulend zusammen.


----------



## Brother (24. März 2011)

Hey es betrifft mich ja nicht wirklich aber finde ich toll das sich jemand solche Arbeit macht und für Votec die öffentlichkeits Arbeit erledigt.

Auch an meiner Front hat sich was getan...Frau Kanzerlin Merkel hat zwar die Ausfuhr eines V.SX Rahmens noch nicht genehmigt aber mir wurde *versprochen* der Rahmen werde Montagmittag das Haus von Votec verlassen. Mal abgesehen das ich nichts mehr auf Versprechen seitens Votec halte werde ich mit sicherheit beim Jahrespreis für logistische Meisterleistungen für die Firma Votec stimmen.


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

@ Brother: Damit wärst du dann der erste, der dieses Jahr einen Artikel aus dem Hause Votec sieht und Danke für dein Lob.

@ All: Ich bin immer noch echt gespannt, wer zuerst sein 2011er Modell postet und welches es sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (24. März 2011)

> Wenn Votec jetzt in die zweite Insolvenz knallt, dann brehc ich heulend zusammen.


War schon zweimal der Fall.


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

@ lipper-zipfel: Na das macht doch Hoffnung 

Ich habe eben noch kurz mit Herrn Fricke gesprochen, was denn nun Sache ist wegen meinem Bike. Er will sich bei mir telefonisch melden. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Platzhoersch (24. März 2011)

Verdammt :-( So langsam liebäugele ich mit einem Canyon Dropzone. Lieferbarkeit: SOFORT

Schon verlockend...

Aber "nur" 180 mm Federweg ist ja auch blöd ;-)


----------



## Brother (24. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Brother: Damit wärst du dann der erste, der dieses Jahr einen Artikel aus dem Hause Votec sieht und Danke für dein Lob.



Das glaub ich erst wenn ich das Teil hier vor mir stehen hab...aber vorallem wenn der Rahmen so verarbeitet ist wie die im Service bei Votec arbeiten tja dann gute Nacht...seelisch hab ich mich bereits auf "oje falscher Rahmen und auch noch extrem Lagerspiel im Hinterbau...plus Gabel wurde auch vergessen usw usw...eingestellt." 

Zur sicherheit gehe ich morgen noch ein 2nd hand Speci Enduro probefahren...


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

So Leutz,

Also ich glaube bei Votec geht es momentan einfach nur drunter und drüber, weil bei denen eine Bestellung nach der anderen reinknallt, die ewig viele Telefonate und Email um die Ohren gehauen bekommen und selber so langsam nicht mehr wissen, wo Ihnen der Kopf steht. Ich möchte die jetzt nicht in Schutz nehmen aber ich glaube so bald die Parts da sind und alles ins Rollen kommt, wird da auch wieder mehr Ordnung und Ruhe reinkommen.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man jetzt ernsthaft über Insolvenzen, verlorene Gelder oder sonst etwas nachdenken braucht!

Schlauer Spruch: Gut Ding will Weile haben.


Ich glaube fest daran, dass mein 'Bike so wie ich es mir wünsche kommen wird. Genauso wie die Bikes der anderen Kunden und natürlich auch die Rahmenkits. Ich könnte mich auch stetig aufregen aber es hat eh keinen Sinn. Vor allem nicht, weil ich nicht wüsste, was ich alternativ nehmen soll. Ich habe nach einem Bike wie dem Votec jetzt Ewigkeiten gesucht. Natürlich will man nach der langen Wartezeit, dem geilen Wetter und dem bezahlten Geld seine Ware aber ich warte jetzt auf das, was ich mir bestellt habe und möchte. Und wenn eine Bestellung schief gehen sollte, was ersten nicht den Tot oder sonstigen Katastrophen entspricht, wird scih dafür dann auch eine Lösung finden mit geringerer Wartezeit. Außerdem kann man in den anderen Bikethreads auch lesen, das wesentlich größere hersteller auch eine Menge verbocken.

Abwarten und Tee trinken ist meine Devise. Und dann 2-3x die Woche bei Votec nach Statusupdates lauschen, ich halte euch wie immer auf dem laufendem und bin für jederlei von Fragen und Anregungen offen.


----------



## Schiltrac (24. März 2011)

Wenigstens hier bekommt man täglich Infos  
Naja ich hoffe nicht, dass Votec Insolvenz anmelden muss. Die haben jetzt auch seit gestern meine Kohle....

Zum Glück habe ich noch zwei andere Bikes hier stehen und ich habe in den nächsten Monaten sowieso fast keine Zeit zum radeln (Abschlussprüfungen)
ABER mitte Juni muss es bei mir sein da dann alles vorbei ist 

Auf jeden Fall sehe ich auch keine Altenative zum Votec. Und Canyon had dafür mit dem Rahmen Probleme und die regen sich in ihrem Wartezimmer auch höllisch auf. Würde Canyon und Votec fusionieren wären alle Glücklich. Rahmen von Votec und Parts von Canyon 

mfg


----------



## Broenner (24. März 2011)

Weiß jetzt einer wie lange die Lieferzeiten jetzt sich noch verzögern habe nämlich vor 2wochen in frankfurt mein V.FR bestellt

Gabel: Totem
Dämpfer:Vivid Air
Schaltung:Hammerschmidt
Stütze:Rock Shock Reverb
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax Ultimate
......


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

Moin Broenner!

Laut meinem Telefonat heute mit Votec dürften folgende Teile nicht da sein:

1. Totem
2. Vivid Air
3. Hammerschmidt
4. Reverb

Wann davon was kommt, weiß nicht mal SRAM.


----------



## poedel (24. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin Broenner!
> 
> Laut meinem Telefonat heute mit Votec dürften folgende Teile nicht da sein:
> 
> ...



Neeeeeeiiiiiiin!!! Wenn ich dein Post vorher gesehen hätte, bis auf die Reverb betreffen mich alle Teile. Habe soeben mit Herrn Fricke telefoniert und er sagte SRAM sei heute eingetroffen jetzt könne es losgehen. Desweiteren Versicherte er mir eine Teillieferung ohne CB Felgen sei kein Problem, Nachlieferung sobald möglich. 
Jetzt hab ich schon mal wieder ein bischen gutgemacht ums Rennen des ersten 2011 Votec


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

SRAM ist da? *UNBELIEVABLE* *CELEBRATION*   -- Auch wenn es mich bis auf die Reverb nicht betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (24. März 2011)

Ich habe in der Mail geschrieben falls irgend welche Komponenten meiner Konfig noch nicht lieferbar sind, sollen sie mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen. Aber ich weis auch nicht ob die komplette Sram Palette eingetroffen ist. Sobald ich antwort auf meine Mail bekomme geb ich bescheid.

Und wie stehts mit den The ONE weiss jemand was?


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

Letzte Woche hieß es bei mir, dass alles für mein Bike da sei bis auf die Formula. nun ist Formula da und Mike meinte FOX fehlt. Heute mit Herrn Fricke telefoniert, der sich die nächsten Tage bei mir telefonisch melden möchte.

Spätestens Dienstag klingel ich wieder an.


----------



## Schiltrac (24. März 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit DT-Swiss aus? Schon da?


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

Mir wurde das mit einem 'JA' beantwortet.


----------



## ChaosRaven (24. März 2011)

Bin ich froh, dass ich so ein gelassener Typ bin.
Ihr verreckt noch am Herzinfarkt, bevor euer Bike da ist.


----------



## xysiu33 (25. März 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sehe ich auch keine Altenative zum Votec. Und Canyon had dafür mit dem Rahmen Probleme und die regen sich in ihrem Wartezimmer auch höllisch auf. Würde Canyon und Votec fusionieren wären alle Glücklich. Rahmen von Votec und Parts von Canyon
> 
> mfg



Sehr gute Idee  Stell das ins Canyon-Wartezimmer rein - ich glaube, da hättest du sehr viele Befürworter !

Was für Rahmenprobleme hat Canyon ? Bin nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Newmi (25. März 2011)

Canyon wartet auf die neuen Strive-Rahmen!! Das ist das Rahmen-Problem!!


----------



## xysiu33 (25. März 2011)

...wusste nicht, dass diese Missgeburt überhaupt jemand kauft....

Bei allem Respekt zu Canyon-Produkten und der Firmenentwicklung: dieses Design ist ein Witz.

Ich weiss nicht, welchen Rahmen die kopieren wollten, aber das ist mMn misslungen.

Obwohl: wie bereits bekannt, über Geschmack sollte man nicht streiten...


----------



## akami (25. März 2011)

Moin!

1. Eine Fusion aus Votec und Canyon? - Voyon oder Contec? 
2. Ich persönlich finde den Strive Rahmen auch nicht wirklich hübsch. *schüttel*
3. Versuche die ganze Zeit jemanden bei Votec im Vertrieb anzurufen um zu erfahren welche Parts nun da sind und welche nicht aber ich werde immer wieder zu den Außenmitarbeitern durchgestellt. Das ist lästig.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (26. März 2011)

HALLO
weiß einer von euch ob die Totem beim V.Fr eine AIR ODER COIL ISt


----------



## akami (26. März 2011)

Sicher kann ich das nciht sagen aber ich würde ganz stark auf "Coil" tippen.


----------



## Broenner (26. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Sicher kann ich das nciht sagen aber ich würde ganz stark auf "Coil" tippen.


 

Aber die is doch Absenkbar weil sie linkes Rohr... oder is die doch nit absenkbar?


----------



## akami (26. März 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Aber die is doch Absenkbar weil sie linkes Rohr... oder is die doch nit absenkbar?



Ob sich die Absenkfunktion beim VFR lohnt ist fraglich, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass ich mich nicht irren könnte. Ein Anruf bei Votec kann dir bestimmt helfen. Vielleicht haben die ja auch beide Versionen, wer weiß.


----------



## Broenner (26. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ob sich die Absenkfunktion beim VFR lohnt ist fraglich, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass ich mich nicht irren könnte. Ein Anruf bei Votec kann dir bestimmt helfen. Vielleicht haben die ja auch beide Versionen, wer weiß.


 

Ja ich werde nächste Woche sowieso Anrufen wie lange ich noch warten muss und dabei Frag ich ma ob das eine AIR is,  aber du weißt des auch nicht ob die Absenkbar ist? Weil ich check die makierungen am linken Rohr nicht


----------



## akami (26. März 2011)

Federweg von 135 bis 180 mm im 2-Step verfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (26. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Federweg von 135 bis 180 mm im 2-Step verfahren.


 

Ja aber ob die Totem beim V.FR 2step air hat weißt du aber zufälliger weiß nicht oder ?  Weil ich bin Anfänger bzw nur vom Fahrkönnen da wollte ich mir gleich en bigbike kaufen und nicht so wie andere mit Hardtails anfangen.


----------



## akami (26. März 2011)

Die Totem gibt es als AIR und als COIL und ich würde echt bei Votec anfragen, was die genau verbaut haben. Wobei ich wie gesagt auf COIL tippen würde, was auch mir bei einem Freerider auch Sinnvoller erscheint, da diese ein besseres und sensibleres Ansprechverhalten haben.

Ps: Wenn du Votec morgen anrufst, frag mal nach ob FOX schon da war. DANKE.


----------



## Newmi (27. März 2011)

Also ich würde zu 100% sagen, das es ne "Coil" ist, und die Markierung am "Rohr" ist höchstwahrscheinlich der SAG-Indikator!!
Oder die haben halt dummerweise ne "Air" eingebaut für's Bilder machen!!


----------



## Platzhoersch (28. März 2011)

Habe eben nochmal mit Votec telefoniert. Für mein Rad ist wohl alles da, außer die Boxxer. Mal sehen, wie lange sich das dann noch hinzieht...


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Habe eben nochmal mit Votec telefoniert. Für mein Rad ist wohl alles da, außer die Boxxer. Mal sehen, wie lange sich das dann noch hinzieht...



Darf ich dich fragen, was für ein bike du bestellt hast und welche teile du konfiguriert hast? Damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann und nicht täglich anrufen muss.


----------



## Platzhoersch (28. März 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen, was für ein bike du bestellt hast und welche teile du konfiguriert hast? Damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann und nicht täglich anrufen muss.



Na klar:

Votec V.FR
-Hammerschmidt
-Deemax
-Boxxer
-Marzocchi Roco
-Rockshox Reverb

Und der Rest halt Standard...


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Moinsen!

Eben mit Herrn Fricke telefoniert. Es fehlt nur noch der FOX-Dämpfer, dann ist alles für mein Bike da. Da die Dämpfer sich schon auf dem Weg zu Votec befinden, dürfte mein Bike so in 1-2 Wochen bei mir stehen.


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

Wie stehts mit Vivid Air dämpfer weis jemand was?


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Bis auf die RockShox BOXXER und die FOX-Dämpfer soll alles angekommen sein bzw. soll von allem eine Teillieferung statt gefunden haben, das beinhaltet für mich auch den Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C-Dämpfer. 
Also sollte der fröhliche Bikeaufbau begonnen haben. Sofern die Wippen mittlerweile für das V.FR fertig sind. Danach habe ich jetzt nicht gefragt.


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Bis auf die RockShox BOXXER und die FOX-Dämpfer soll alles angekommen sein bzw. soll von allem eine Teillieferung statt gefunden haben, das beinhaltet für mich auch den Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C-Dämpfer.
> Also sollte der fröhliche Bikeaufbau begonnen haben. Sofern die Wippen mittlerweile für das V.FR fertig sind. Danach habe ich jetzt nicht gefragt.



und natürlich fehlen die Crank Brothers...

Aber mein bike wird vorerst ohne LRS ausgeliefert, kommt dann nach wenn die Räder es mal über den Teich schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Ich bin mittlerweile so froh die Dinger los zu sein


----------



## starvald (28. März 2011)

hi,

mal gucken wer bei mir jetzt schneller ist: VOTEC oder Canyon! Wobei bei Canyon auch interessant ist, dass Lieferzeit zwar "sofort" da steht, man aber telefonisch gesagt bekommt, dass es 1-2 wochen dauern würde.

Wenn VOTEC gas gibt, lasse ich mein geld lieber bei denen!


----------



## Brother (28. März 2011)

mal gucken wie lange es noch dauert aber mein Rahmen sollte mittlerweile irgendwo auf nem Lastwagen Richtung Schweiz unterwegs sein...  hehehe ich glaub die sind froh mich los zu sein ;-)


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Oh man Starvald hoffentlich wird das keien Millimeterentscheidung bei der du dich nachher ärgerst. Ich wünsche dir das ein für dich passendes Bike bald bei dir vor der Tür steht.

Das glaube ich dir gerne Brother. Herr Fricke verändert auch schon seine Tonlage, wenn ich da anrufe . Habe ich zumindest das Gefühl.


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile so froh die Dinger los zu sein



Wenn ich das von Anfang an gewusst hätte, würde an meinem Bike auch ein Deemax LRS funkeln aber der passt nun völlig nicht ins Farbkonzept.

Alles halb so wild. Hab ja noch den alten DH Hobel in der Garage stehen.

ps. Wir sind in Morschach heftig am ausbauen, wenn dann in der Schweiz wohnst kannst dich da richtig austoben.


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

1. Welches Farbkombi hast du denn? 
Bei mir passte es zum Glück. Ich habe die Standartfarben des SX 1.4 genommen (Black Metallic, Silver / Gold) und da ich die hochpolierte XTR gewählt habe, hoffe ich dass die Deemax noch mal nen schönen optischen Kontrast oben drauf setzen.

2. Ich bin nicht nur Froh wegen der Lieferzeit bei CB. Ich habe mich am Anfang blenden lassen von dem "Hauptsache-Anders-Aussehen-Konzept". Aber ich finde die doch irgendwie nur häßlich und von der Technic bin ich auch noch nicht so überzeugt.

3. Mein DH-Hobel habe ich verkauft. Kann den hier eh nicht richtig nutzen. Sobald ich in der Schweiz bin kommt mir direkt ein Torque FRX LTD ins Haus. 

4. Vielen Dank für die Einladung zum Austoben. Ich werde aber auch mit Spaten und Tat zur Seite stehen


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

Ich habe die Farbkombi Fr 1.3 weiss gold grün
Wird hammer und wegen den LRS hab ich keine Sorgen bin nur 65 kg und dellen gibts bei anderen Rädern auch. 

Ein Kumpel hat sein Torque vor 3 Wochen erhalten. Ich finde es hat eine etwas komische Gewichtsverteilung, war mir nur so aufgefallen.
Und wenn du eins Kaufst musst du es von DE mitnehmen das sie nicht mehr in die Schweiz liefern dürfen.


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Ja o.k. Da würden die Deemax komisch aussehen. Die CB passen da definitiv schon besser. Also Gewichtstechnisch muss ich mir mit 78 Kilo keine Sorgen machen und die CB sollen ja auch super Steif sein und ich würde auch nie behaupten, das CB sofort auseinander fällt. Ich habe mich blenden lassen lassen, wollte was mal anderes aber ich finde einfach ein konventionelles eingespeichtes Laufrad immer noch am schönsten. Und der Deemax ist ja nochmal einiges stabiler. Das passt da ich meine LRS regelrecht vergewaltige.

Das mit dem Torque wird schon klappen, wo ist denn das Problem mit der Schweiz? Naja gibt ja noch hübsche Alternativen


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass es in der Schweiz auch einen Bikehersteller Canyon gibt. Aus markenrechtlichen Gründen dürfen aus diesem Grund keine Bikes mehr von Canyon Deutschland in die Schweiz geliefert werden. 

Aber mit den Canyon Deutschland bist so oder so besser bedient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brother (28. März 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es in der Schweiz auch einen Bikehersteller Canyon gibt. Aus markenrechtlichen Gründen dürfen aus diesem Grund keine Bikes mehr von Canyon Deutschland in die Schweiz geliefert werden.
> 
> Aber mit den Canyon Deutschland bist so oder so besser bedient...



Kannst dir aber eines in ein DHL Abholcenter zusenden lassen. Das nächste von Zürich aus sind etwa 93km also keine Sache. Um zu bestellen gehts einfach nur Telefonisch.

PS: Bei euch in Morschach war ich auch schon kurz auf Besuch meine umgebaute Boxxer probefahren


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Das ist dann so eine Nummer, wie bei Trek, die auf ihre Rahmen in deutschland nur noch 10 Jahre Garantie geben dürfen anstatt der sonst üblichen lebenslangen Grantie.


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

Das mit dem DHL hab ich nicht gewusst weis nicht wo er sein Bike abgeholt hat.

Woher kennst du die Strecke in Morschach, sind eigentlich sonst nur Leute von der Umgebung dort. Und richtig gebaut wird erst seit Herbst, aber keiner weis wie lang es noch geht, den die Busgesellschaft droht mit einer Transportsperre für Fahrräder.


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

Ach Ja @ Brother

Umgebaute Boxxer, hast du per zufall ein Protone Kit eingebaut?
Wenn ja würde ich mich über einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht freuen.


----------



## Brother (28. März 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Ach Ja @ Brother
> 
> Umgebaute Boxxer, hast du per zufall ein Protone Kit eingebaut?
> Wenn ja würde ich mich über einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht freuen.



Jo hab ich tatsächlich. Habe meine 09er Boxxer mit Avalange Cartridge und Protone umgebaut. Zum Protone kann ich noch nicht viel sagen da ich das erst gerade vor zwei Wochen eingebaut habe. Bis jetzt hält alles dicht und fühlt sich richtig sahnig an  aber eben noch kein richtiger Einsatz gehabt mit dem Protone Kit. Einbau ist ein Kinderspiel...


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

Da bei Votec die Totem Coil Verbaut ist, werde ich mir voraussichtlich auch ein Protone bestellen. Wo hast du dein Kit bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brother (28. März 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Da bei Votec die Totem Coil Verbaut ist, werde ich mir voraussichtlich auch ein Protone bestellen. Wo hast du dein Kit bestellt?



Ich hab meines bei Hibike bestellt msste aber schon 2 Wochen darauf warten.
Bin echt mal gespannt da ich immer Probleme mit dem Federn hatte. Als leichtgewicht fand ich die Stahlfedern ziemlich mühsam...immer ein tick zu hart...

ach ja...ich glaube habe Morschach verwechselt mit dem kleinen Trail da oberhalb von Aegeri...


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Spiel: Möchte wer einen Tipp abgeben, wer hier in deisem Forum zuerst sein 2011er Spielzeug stehen hat?


----------



## poedel (28. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Spiel: Möchte wer einen Tipp abgeben, wer hier in deisem Forum zuerst sein 2011er Spielzeug stehen hat?



Ich tendiere auf DICH, die sind doch langsam Froh wenn sie dich wieder loswerden, wenn du alle zwei Tage anrufst.

Nein Spass, muss an der Stelle auch nochmal einen Dank aussprechen für den super Infodienst den du täglich leistest.


----------



## Broenner (28. März 2011)

akami ganz einfach ich bekomm meins zuerst bei mir fehlt nurnoch die reverb


----------



## Broenner (28. März 2011)

Also und die Wippen Leute müssten auch da sein die Lieferung müsste gekommen sein ich hab nachgefragt und die ham gesacht das es jetzt los geht mim Bikebau.


----------



## ChaosRaven (28. März 2011)

Dann müsst ich ja mal anrufen und meine Bestellung verändern..


----------



## starvald (28. März 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Also und die Wippen Leute müssten auch da sein die Lieferung müsste gekommen sein ich hab nachgefragt und die ham gesacht das es jetzt los geht mim Bikebau.



woher hast du die infos mit den schwingen? bezieht sich das nur auf das v.fr oder auch auf das v.sr? (das v.sr hat kürzere schwingen, leider)


----------



## akami (28. März 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> akami ganz einfach ich bekomm meins zuerst bei mir fehlt nurnoch die reverb



Von wann ist die Info? Betrifft mich nämlich auch.


----------



## gotoos (29. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
seit kurzem stehe ich auch in der Warteliste der VSX Kunden.
Ich lese euren Fred nun schon seit ein paar Tagen und will mich nun auch mal zu Wort melden.
Eure Spekulationen sind zum Teil echt abenteuerlich.
Erschlagt mich bitte nicht gleich, wenn ich für Votec eine Lanze breche.
Da ich auch aus dem Handel komme kann ich das derzeitige Geschäftsmodell von Votec gut nachvollziehen.
Wer möchte sollte mal auf den Seiten des ebundesanzeiger nach HEYDENBIKE (das ist Votec) suchen.
Ohne Bilanzen lesen zu können, werdet ihr leicht feststellen, dass Votec nicht zu den Unternehmen wie H&S oder Canyon gehört, denen die Kunden die Kohle nur so nachwerfen. Wenn ihr euch die Bilanzauszüge anseht, werdet ihr leicht feststellen, das Votec erst das Unternehmen aufbauen muss. Das es dabei zu logistischen Differenzen kommen kann ist doch klar. Auch solltet ihr euch bereits bei der Bestelung eines custom Bike darüber im Klaren sein, dass es zu Lieferzeiten kommen kann.
Wollt ihr ein Rad von der Stange holt euch ein Speci oder Radon oder fahrt zu einem ZEG Händler eurer Wahl. 
Wenn man etwas besonderes fahren will muss man auch mal eine Lieferzeit in kauf nehmen. Immerhin hat Canyon seit November 2010 das Strive auf KW 24 stehen. Aktuell gibt Canyon sogar KEINE Lieferzeit mehr auf der Homepage an.
Die ganzen Exoten Bikes, die auch hier im Forum vorgestellt werden, haben zum Teil noch längere Lieferzeiten.
Also, bitte nicht gleich von Insolvenz oder Schadensersatz reden. Gebt dem Unternehmen eine Chance, damit wir ALLE möglichst lange in den Genuss kommen Votecbikes zu fahren.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

@ gotoos:

Du musst uns auch verstehen. Wir bezahlen, auch wenn es für die Parts noch günstig ist, relativ viel Geld für einen Artikel von dem Uns versprochen wird, dass er zu einem bestimmten Termin für uns definitiv verfügbar sei und bei einer Vorrauszahlung sogar noch schneller für uns bereit stehen würde. Dann bezahlt man das Geld, fiebert dem Termin entgegen und hört Seiten Votecs nichts mehr. Um nicht ganz vor dem Nichts zu stehen ruft man Votec dann an und es kommen bei den Telefonaten längere Lieferzeiten heraus, die sich teilweise mehrmals verschieben, es werden unterschiedliche Aussagen gemacht, die dann wieder revidiert werden und am Ende ist man völlig verwirrt, weiß nicht was man glauben soll und fragt sich, wann bekomme ich denn nun mein Bike. Was den Service angeht, fühlt man sich teilweise echt verlassen. Es gibt ja noch nicht mal eine reguläre Infomail, wenn Votec das Geld von einem erhalten hat und genau das ist der Punkt, der und alle mürbe macht, dieses im Stich gelassen Gefühl. Und das man sich da mal seine Gedanken macht, ironisch spekuliert oder einfach mal motzen muss, musst du auch verstehen. Wenn ich zu einem Fahrradhändler gehe, ob nun Versender oder Ladengechäft, Custom oder von der Stange gehe ich mit einer gewissen erwartungshaltung in Sachen Service sowie Kundenfreundlichkeit in die ganze Sache hinein und erwarte vernünftig von diesem Dienstleistungsunternehmen behandelt, beraten und versorgt zu werden.
Ich habe es schon mehr mals erwähnt, dass cih in der Notaufnahme arbeite und ich muss mir gefälligst auch den A**** aufreißen, auf gut Deutsch gesagt, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Oder möchtest Du von mir den Spruch hören: "Tut mir leid, das EKG ist kaputt. Bitte kommen Sie mit Ihrem Herzinfarkt in 4 Monaten wieder, wenn es wieder heile ist."? - Nein, du möchtest bestimmt versorgt werden und wissen, was mit dir passiert und was Sache ist anstatt angeschwiegen zu werden. Vielleicht sehe ich das durch meine Arbeit etwas strenger aber jeder sollte, was seinen Beruf angeht sein Bestes geben und gewisse Erwartungen an sich stellen.
Ich möchte Dich in keinster Weise kritisieren sondern wollte dir nur einmal den Standpunkt aus meiner Sicht klar machen.

Da ich in meiner oben stehenden Stellungnahme auch andere User dieses Threads mit eingeschlossen habe, bitte ich um Rücksichtnahme und berichtigung derer, die das anders sehen. Ich möchte niemanden die eigene Meinung aufzwängen oder meien Worte in den Mund legen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcore-666 (29. März 2011)

Hallo
Ich warte auch schon seit Mitte Januar auf mein VSX.
Weiß jemand in welcher Farbe die CB-Räder geliefert werden?
Gruß


----------



## gotoos (29. März 2011)

@ akami

du hast in deiner Ausführung meine volle Unterstützung.
Ich meine nur, ein Unternehmen wird schnell unberechtigt verissen. Das die Jungs bei Votec im Moment nicht wissen wo ihnen der Kopf steht, mag sein. Es wird nur nicht besser wenn wir jeden Tag dort anrufen und uns alle immer weiter hoch schaukeln. Wenn einer jede Woche den aktuellen Stand abholt, und das scheint ja so zu sein, und den dann hier postet ist doch alles OK. Lasst die bei Votec mal durchatmen. Sonst haben die vor lauter Telefonieren keine Zeit mehr zum schrauben.
Kleine Unternehmen sind schnell an der Leistungsgrenze, vorallem wenn mehr Bestellungen eingehen als sie kurzfristig verarbeiten können. Wenn dann noch die Zulieferer schlecht liefern, ist ales vorbei.
Ich freu mich auch schon wie Bolle und kann es kaum abwarten endlich auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Bei mir hängt sogar mein Urlaub davon ab. Ich will mit dem Bike nach FInale. Es soll laut Herrn Fricke aber bis dahin fertig sein.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

@ hardcore-666:

Beim V.SX kommt der CrankBrothers Iodine LRS so wie du es auf dem Produktbild siehst. Die Nabe und Bolzen sind golden, die Felge und Nippel sind schwarz und die Speichen alufarben. Also so wie der jetzige Cobalt LRS in schwarz.
Wenn du dich jetzt fragst, wie das möglich ist, da es den Iodine momentan nur in orange oder grau gibt, liegt es daran dass es schon das 2012er Modell ist. Heißt dann auch nciht mehr Iodine AM sondern Iodine two. Auf dem jetzigen Produktbild ist der Cobalt abgebildet, damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann, wies optisch wirkt. Ist ja baugleich.

@ gotoos:

Dass die Jungs lieber schrauben anstatt telefonieren sollten ist mir auch klar. Und das statement mit dem durchatmen und dem "wo ihnen der Kopf steht" habe ich auch schon geschrieben. Nur Votec könnte ja z.B. auch in Ihre Rubrik "News" mal schreiben, wie die aktuellen Stände sind und zack würden auch die Anruferzahlen zurückgehen, da jeder auf Aktualisieren klicken würde 
Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen. Zu einem Votec die Ärger mit Ihren zulieferern haben und Ihre Kunden versuchen zu halten. Aber auch die Kunden, die wie ich z.B. sowas durchmachen:



> 17.1.: Für ein Votec-Bike entschieden. Lieferzeit laut HP 4-5 Wochen ab Ende Januar, ergo 28.2.-7.3.
> 18.1.: Bike bestellt. Direkt einen neuen Liefertermin erhalten: 15.3.
> 20.1.: Telefonat mit Votec gehabt, dass ich in Vorkasse gehe. Versprochen wurde mir nun, dass es dann schneller gehen würde.
> 10.2.: Nachgefragt, wo denn meine Email bleibe mit dem Liefertermin: Neuen Liefertermin erhalten: Anfang/Mitte April.
> ...



Die Daten stimmen zum Ende hin nicht ganz kommt aber ungefähr hin. Mal ehrlich das ist doch total dämlich. - Vorallem kannst du daraus ersehen, wann mein Radl denn nun kommt, wenigstens ungefähr? Ich nicht wirklich. Wenn ich Glück habe klingelt es gleich und ist da 

Aber Prinzip warte ich auch und freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf mein Bike und wenn es jetzt wirklich bald hier eintrifft ist auch all der Ärger und Frust vergessen. Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde wäre in welcher Konfiguration du dein SX bestellt hast. Schließlich ist das hier das Wartezimmer und nicht das "Votec Pro/Contra"-Forum 

Grüße


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. März 2011)

ich hab noch nicht mal nen Liefertermin :-(

so langsam hab ich die Schnauze voll vom Internethandel...


----------



## gotoos (29. März 2011)

@ akami

Stimmt, es geht um das Warten

Ich habe es wie folgt bestellt.

- Rahmen:        Weiss mit Decor anthrazit/silber
- Gabel:           Fox RC2 (wegen der Absenkung auf 100, die neue RLC kann nur auf 120 absenken
- Dämpfer:       DT Swiss (wegen Remote)
- Laufräder:     Crossline (weil Mavic Fan und Deemax zu schwer)
- Schaltung:    XT (für XTR bin ich zu geizig  )
- Lenker:         Standard (hab da besseres)
- Sattel:          dto
- Sattelstütze: Reverb (hab heute schon eine KS900 und will den Luxus nicht mehr missen)
Bremse:          The One

Alles Teile die angeblich da sind. Sogar die Reverb soll angeblich da sein. 
Mich wundert deshalb, das du genau wegen der noch auf dein Bike warten musst. 
Entweder hab ich eine falsche Info oder du! wer von uns beiden ruft also mal dort an? 

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

@ gotoos

Wenn du uns beiden einen Gefallen tun möchtest, dann ruf' du mal an. Bei mir verändern die Mitarbeiter schon gefühlt die Stimme, wenn sie meinen Namen hören 

Ich warte zusätzlich noch auf FOX.


----------



## BierSteige23 (29. März 2011)

Ich kann ja beide Seiten verstehen:

Als Kunde möchte ich die mir versprochene Leistung/Service erhalten. Da  interessiert es mich erstmal wenig was die Gründe für Lieferverzug sind.

Als kleine Firma hat man es da natürlich schwer. Man kann auf grosse Zulieferer keinen Druck ausüben und ist entsprechend ausgeliefert.
Die neuen Bikes erst auf der Homepage erst anbieten wenn man alle Teile auf Lager hat ist heutzutage auch keine Option mehr.
Ich versteh auch dass Sie auf der Homepage nichts von Lieferschwierigkeiten veröffentlichen, das würde doch zu viele vom Bestellen abhalten.

Mir wurde übrigends nie ein fixer Liefertermin "versprochen". Im Shop in Stuttgart wurde "ca. 7 Wochen" gesagt. Aus leidlicher Erfahrung aus dem letzten Jahr weiss ich allerdings wie man diese Aussagen zu Werten hat. 
Auch letztes Jahr wollte man mir in Stuttgart keinen Termin fest versprechen. Den Umgang fand ich da sehr offen.

Auch wurde mir empfohlen nur anzuzahhlen.


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

Naja da ich jetzt so wie es aussieht nur noch auf FOX warte, die ihr Paket schon abgeschickt haben, hoffe ich dass dieses Thema in 1-2 Wochen abgehakt ist und ich mein ganzes Zubehör verbasteln kann, dass ich extra für das Votec bestellt habe und dann nix wie ab auf den Trail.


----------



## Broenner (29. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe heut zwei Mal mit Votec telefoniert, heute morgen wäre eine riesige Lieferung mit Teilen gekommen wurde mir gesagt selbst die Putzfrauen würden helfen den Container auszuladen, nur das wir alle hier unsere Bikes schneller bekommen. 

Und für alle die die eine TOTEM RC2 DH bekommen nein es ist keine AIR sondern eine  COIL zum Glück sag ich nur.

Tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

Sehr genial! Dankje für die Info.


----------



## Platzhoersch (29. März 2011)

Wurde denn auch gesagt, vom wem die riesige Lieferung stammt?


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

Ich würde mal auf SRAM tippen


----------



## Platzhoersch (29. März 2011)

Meinst du inkl. Rockshox? Das wäre deluxe... :-D

Denn die ganzen Hammerschmidts und so waren wohl schon letzte Woche alle da.


----------



## Brother (29. März 2011)

so zur Info an die schweizer hier im Wartehäuschen...wenn die Teile mal unterwegs sind gehts wohl ziemlich fix...gestern abgeschickt und hab gerade gesehen das mein Rahmen bereits in Buchs ZH im Depot liegt. Ist ja gerade mal ein paar KM von mir Zuhause weg


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

@ Platzhoersch: Da RockShox SRAM ist, würde ich JA sagen. Versuche gerade verzweifelt Mike zu erreichen um das zu eroieren.

@ Brother: Das ist nur das Umwälzlager. Deine Lieferung erfolgt über den Asiatischen MArkt  -- Nein hoffe natürlcih das der langersehnte Rahmen morgen bei dir antanzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platzhoersch (29. März 2011)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen. Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

Eben Mike erreicht. Er sagt die sind immer noch am zählen. Morgen ruf ich ihn nochmal an und er wird mir genau sagen, was gekommen ist


----------



## Platzhoersch (29. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Eben Mike erreicht. Er sagt die sind immer noch am zählen. Morgen ruf ich ihn nochmal an und er wird mir genau sagen, was gekommen ist



Sauber! Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. März 2011)

servus 
ich verlasse das Wartezimmer.
Hab beim Händler um die Ecke (WER HÄTTE DAS GEDACHT) ein sehr  sehr gutes Angebot bekommen. Viel Spass noch beim Warten..
viele Grüße


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

Was ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. März 2011)

giant reign x


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

@ Fischgesicht: Das X0?

@ All: Hoffentlich ergeht es uns mit den neuen Votecmodellen wie den beiden hier:


----------



## ChaosRaven (29. März 2011)

Mit der Hoffnung lasse ich dich alleine..
Ich würde mich für die andere Sofaseite entscheiden (nachdem das Bike sicher weggestellt wäre).


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

@ Raven: Ich kann auf die Alte nicht, die sieht meiner Mum zu ähnlich. Da nehm ich lieber das Votec. Ich werde das bild aber nachstellen sobald das SX da ist. Guck mal in meinen Fotobereich da sind noch ein paar von Votec. Das Teppichbild ist mein Favorit.


----------



## gotoos (29. März 2011)

@akami

sind das nicht alte Wallpaper?
Was glaubst du wie das Mädel dann heute aussieht. 
Nee, ich nehme das VSX und lass das Mädel stehen
Aber eine schöne Idee die Szene nachstellen zu wollen. Ich bin gespannt.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

Vielelciht wird eine jüngere Version als eine Art Entschuldigung mit den neuen Modellen mit geschickt. Das wär' was feines.


----------



## Brother (30. März 2011)

juhuu ist angekommen...aber halt doch nicht so richtig...  die hintere steckachse fehlt....


----------



## starvald (30. März 2011)

hi,

habe heute nachricht von canyon bekommen, dass das dropzone (angeblich) in kürze abgeholt werden könne! ich hoffe sehr, dass ich diesen samstag das erste mal eine tour machen kann 

aber ich finds definitiv schade, denn ich dachte, dass sich votec vielleicht nochmal bei mir melden, nachdem die (teil)lieferungen eingegangen sind. ich hatte am telefon gesagt, dass ich sowohl v.sx, als auch v.sr, als auch v.fr nehmen würde, hauptsache fahrrad! aber die haben sicherlich genug andere dinge zu tun jetzt gerade.

gehe aus meiner "affäre" mit votec definitiv mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden auge heraus...das V.SR wäre schon geiler gewesen!


gruß,
starvald


----------



## Platzhoersch (30. März 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> juhuu ist angekommen...aber halt doch nicht so richtig...  die hintere steckachse fehlt....



Wir wollen Bilder! :-D


----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

@ Brother: 
Hält es denn sonst, was du dir davon versprochen hast:

@ starvald:
Schade, dass es so laufen musste aber ich kann dich verstehen bei dem, was du durch machen musstest. Hoffentlich hält jetzt Canyon sein Versprochen und du sitzt auf deinem langersehnten Hobel. Halte uns auf dem laufendem.

@ Platzhoersch:
Genau! Das einzige was zählt sind viele Bilder und Detailaufnahmen.


----------



## gotoos (30. März 2011)

@akami
dann bist du bestimmt auch bald an der Reihe


----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

Telefonat mit Votec - Das konnte mir gesagt werden:

1. SRAM hat Votec einen riesen Container vor die Tür gestellt. Nur die X.9-Schalthebel fehlen noch. Auch die Reverb wurde mitgeliefert.

2. FOX wird in den nächsten 7 Tagen, spätestens 10 Tagen bei Votec vor der Tüt stehen.

3. Die Firmen Ghost, Cube und YT sollen auch shcon bei Votec nach Teilen gefragt haben.


Mehr habe ich leider nicht erfahren aber ich bleibe dran und werde euch keine Info vorenthalten.


----------



## BierSteige23 (30. März 2011)

...dann fehlen ja "nur" noch die Schalthebel, Gabel, und Laufräder...
Also schon fast fahrfertig


----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

Lass mich raten:

1. Schalthebel für X.9 mit Hammerschmidt.
2. RockShox Boxxer.
3. Crank Brothers Sage.

Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (30. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Lass mich raten:
> 
> 1. Schalthebel für X.9 mit Hammerschmidt.
> 2. RockShox Boxxer.
> ...



Wie immer bist Du bestens informiert


----------



## xysiu33 (30. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 3. Die Firmen Ghost, Cube und YT sollen auch shcon bei Votec nach Teilen gefragt haben.



wie geil ist das denn... 

Jungs: vergisst bitte nicht - alle anderen kochen auch nur mit Wasser !

Also etwas Geduld und alles wird gut.

Ich kann euch nur eins sagen: wer Canyon-Lieferungne im Jahre 2005 und 2006 mitgemacht hat, dem kann nichts mehr passieren.

Und wie schon heute hier geschrieben wurde: die Möglichkeiten, die Bikes nach eigenem Belieben selbst kofigurieren zu können, incl. Farbe des Rahmens, ist schon alleine eine längere Wartezeit wert. Sowas bieten nur ganz, ganz wenige. Und ob auch in diesem Umfang, müsste ebenfalls geklärt werden.

Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen - bin etwas "confused". Vielleicht wenn ich die ersten tollen Bilder von euren V.SX hier im Forum sehe, wird die Entscheidung ganz schnell getroffen...


----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

Momentan springen einige Kunden von Hersteller zu Hersteller und werden wohl nie ihr Bike bekommen außer vielleicht bei Alutech (Lieferzeit 1-2 Tage). Mir wurde Seitens Votec gesagt, dass ich unter den ersten Bestellern bin und mein Bike wohl mit der ersten Charge rausgehen wird. Dann werden Bilder gemacht ohne Ende


----------



## Broenner (30. März 2011)

Weiß auch einer ob die TOTEM mitgeliefert wurde und ob Mavic die Deemax ultimate geliefert hat.


Was schätzt ihr wie lange ich noch warten muss hab glaub am 26.2 das war ein samstag bestellt


----------



## gotoos (30. März 2011)

@Broenner

6-8 Wochen ab Kaufdatum


----------



## Broenner (30. März 2011)

Sorry hab mich vertan, hab mein V.FR am 12.03.2011 in Frankfurt bestellt was denkt ihr bekomm ich es noch vor Ostern oder erst leider danach. Und gibt es eig. sowas wie man erfahren wie weit der Status also des momentan zusammengebauten Bikes ist b.zw wie weit es schon zusammengebaut ist?



                   GRUß BROENNER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

Bei mir fehlt nur noch FOX, die in 7-10 Tagen da sein sollen. - Plus eine Woche Endmontage und Lieferung liege ich dann bei KW16.

Mavic ist schon eien halbe ewigkeit da und die Totem ist meine ich gehört zu haben auch mitgekommen.




@gotoos: Dann hätte cih schon längst mein Radl stehen


----------



## Brother (30. März 2011)

Na dann will ich mal ;-) hab mal nur so auf die schnelle zusammen gebaut...


----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

Welche Größe ist das? Wie groß bist du? Und würdest du dich mal daneben stellen meintewegen auch ohne Kopf oder mit Helm und ein Foto machen? 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Brother (30. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das? Wie groß bist du? Und würdest du dich mal daneben stellen meintewegen auch ohne Kopf oder mit Helm und ein Foto machen?
> 
> Vielen Dank.



ist ein M Rahmen und bin selber 1.79 gross und SR 84 fühlt sich aber so auf die schnelle wie ich heute probe sitzen konnte perfekt an...


----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

Wie geil ist das denn bitte?

Ich habe auch M bestellt, bin 179 und habe SR 84 


PS: Sau geiles Gerät. Ist das eine 32er oder 36er Fox?


----------



## Brother (30. März 2011)

Denke die Grösse M ist wie für uns zugeschnitten  

ist ne 36er einfach die 2010er

so das man auch noch sieht das es in gute Gesellschaft gekommen ist


----------



## akami (30. März 2011)

Hehe, na dann freu ich mich noch mehr auf meine Kiste hatte shcon ein wenig Angst mit der Größe, da wir ja laut Konfigurator echt an der S/M-Grenze liegen.

Ende diesen Jahres hole ich mir auch noch eines und bevor es in die Schweiz geht gibt es noch ein FRX.

Eine schicke Sammlung hast du da, vorallem deine Invisible Parts sind spitze


----------



## xysiu33 (31. März 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> Denke die Grösse M ist wie für uns zugeschnitten
> 
> ist ne 36er einfach die 2010er
> 
> so das man auch noch sieht das es in gute Gesellschaft gekommen ist



Super   Glückwunsch.

Und die Gabelfarbe passt ja auch prima - so muss es aussehen.

Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## starvald (31. März 2011)

Hi,

nun ist es amtlich: Am kommenden Dienstag nehme ich mein Dropzone entgegen! Fotos folgen dann natürlich umgehend. Hole es übr. selbst ab (160km pro Strecke...).

Ich kann es kaum glauben!! Heute vor 5 1/2 Monaten habe ich den ersten Versuch gestartet, ein Fahrrad zu erwerben! :-D


Gruß,
starvald


----------



## Broenner (31. März 2011)

Meint ihr die V.fr werden vorgezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (31. März 2011)

@ Starvald: Schön, dass die Odysee für dich ein Ende gefunden hat. Ich freue mich auf die Bilder und hoffe für dich, dass du es auch damit ordentlich krachen lassen kannst ohne deinem alten Wunsch hinter her hängen zu müssen. -
ROCK THE TRAILS ALL OVER THE WORLD!

@ Broenner: Votec verfährt egal ob, Vorkasse, Nachnahme, Ratenzahlung dieses mal frei nach dem Prinzip, dass alle Räder für die alle Teile da sind nach dem Bestelldatum abgehandelt werden. Der Modeltyp spielt dabei keine Rolle.


In eigener Sache:

Ich habe soeben das letzte Teil bestellt, damit mein Bike ein Traum wird. Alles andere ist schon da, sofern mir nichts neues einfallen oder in die Hände fallen sollte. Ich weiß es ist überteuertes Spielzeug aber ich freue mich auf meine Formula Carbonbremshebel.







Greetz


----------



## Platzhoersch (31. März 2011)

Gibt es denn Infos, was nun nach dieser ominösen Großlieferung passiert? Hat irgendwer heute mit Votec gesprochen?


----------



## Broenner (31. März 2011)

Ja einglück sind meine teile alle da sogar die reverb. hat avid schon geliefert?


----------



## akami (31. März 2011)

@ Platzhoersch: In der Großlieferung soll alles bis auf die Boxxer und die X.9 gekommen sein, zumindest als Teillieferung.

@ Broenner: Da Avid SRAM ist gehe ich davon aus, dass die auch da sind.


----------



## gotoos (31. März 2011)

wer nicht warten kann, kann hier ein Schnäppchen machen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-VSX-2010-E...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eb42f2ab5
Nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen, aber immerhin direkt lieferbar


----------



## Platzhoersch (31. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Platzhoersch: In der Großlieferung soll alles bis auf die Boxxer und die X.9 gekommen sein, zumindest als Teillieferung.



Astrein. Und was habe ich bestellt? Boxxer und X.9! Großartig


----------



## Broenner (31. März 2011)

Ja aber wenn es nach dem Bestelldatum geht, aber FOX fehlt. Dann bauen die bestimmt erst die bikes zusammen wo schon die Teile für das jeweilige Bikes da sind.


----------



## Broenner (31. März 2011)

Da müsste ja meins bald das sein den MEINE PARTS:

GABEL: TOTEM
DÄMPFER VIVID AIR
LAUFRÄDER: MAVIC DEEMAX ULTIMATE 
REIFEN:FAT ALBERT
SATTELSTÜTZE: REVERB
BREMSEN ELIXIRE5
LENKER: SYNTACE VECTOR CARBON
SCHALTUNG: HAMMERSCHMIDT 

Ich hoffe ich bekomm es noch vor Ostern weil ich ja am 12,03 bestellt hab was denkt ihr meint ich bekomm es noch VOR OSTERN ODER ERST DANACH


----------



## akami (31. März 2011)

@ Broenner:

Naja da die Hammerschmidt nur mit der X.9 verbaut wird, diese aber nach meiner Info von vor zwei Tagen noch fehlt und keiner genau sagen kann, wann diese kommen, ist das schwer zu sagen. Ruf doch einfach mal morgen bei Hernn Fricke ( +49 (0)2762 400510 ) an und erkundige dich bei ihm, da er immer am besten bescheid über die Teile weiß, die da sind bzw. auch nicht. - Ich werde wohl nächste Woche Dienstag/Mittwoch erst wieder bei denen anrufen.
Ich würde mal sagen, wenn SRAM da ist bzw. in den nächsten Tagen kommt könntest du ganz knapp vor Ostern dein Radl bekommen. Hängt natürlich davon ab, wie weit dein Rad schon vormantiert ist, wie viele Kunden vor dir liegen und wie weit deren Räder vormontiert sind. Natürlich gehen die Räder jetzt nach Teilverfügbarkeit raus. Jedoch gilt auch ihr das Datum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (31. März 2011)

@akami

Bei der Nummer bist du dir sicher? Die Orderhotline endet auf 51110. Irgendwie erwarte ich zumindest eine gleiche Länge bei den Telefonnummern einer Firma. Und wo hab ich Idiot den Zettel mit seiner Nummer hin getan, den er mir gab, als ich in Wenden bestellt hatte..


----------



## Platzhoersch (31. März 2011)

Die Nummer stimmt. Unter der habe ich den guten Mann auch schon angerufen.


----------



## akami (31. März 2011)

Hier eine Auflistung meiner Kontaktdaten zu Votec, so wie sie stehen sind sie richtig:

Herr Fricke: 
Email: [email protected]
Tele.: 02762 400510

Frau Nehm:
Email: [email protected]

Fragen:
Email: [email protected]

Bestellung/Bestellung ändern:
Email: [email protected]

Bestellstatus erfragen:
Email: [email protected]


Auf die normale Orderhotline und die der Votecshops (welche alle auf der hP zu finden) habeich verzichtet. Die Nummer ist zwar kürzer aber richtig. Das ist direkt der apparat von Herrn Fricke.

Grüße


----------



## ChaosRaven (31. März 2011)

Danke euch!

Und den Zettel habe ich immer noch nicht gefunden.. Steckt garantiert in irgendeinem Zubehörkatalog als Lesezeichen..


----------



## Broenner (1. April 2011)

Was bedeutet Bestellstatus?


----------



## akami (1. April 2011)

Wenn du eine Email an [email protected] schickst und eine kurze Anfrage inklusive deiner Bestellnummer schickst, dann bekommst du detailiert gesagt, wie weit dein Bike genau ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (1. April 2011)

Cool danke akami, ich habe gerade Votec eine MAIL geschrieben was schätzt du wie lange ich auf meine Antwort warten muss.


----------



## akami (1. April 2011)

Schwer zu sagen. Manchmal sind die echt fix aber leider kommt auch manchmal nix zurück. Das bezieht sich allerdings auf jede Emailadresse.


----------



## starvald (1. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Cool danke akami, ich habe gerade Votec eine MAIL geschrieben was schätzt du wie lange ich auf meine Antwort warten muss.



sorry, aber das ist doch jetzt lächerlich! woher soll akami wissen, wie lange votec zum beantworten einer "MAIL" benötigt?

gruss,
starvald


----------



## gotoos (1. April 2011)

@starvald

weil akami Hellseher ist


----------



## Broenner (1. April 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> @starvald
> 
> weil akami Hellseher ist


 

Reg die ab was willst du starvald eig noch hier du käufst doch ehh ein canyon dropzone


----------



## starvald (1. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Reg die ab was willst du starvald eig noch hier du käufst doch ehh ein canyon dropzone



Edit: Bösen Kommentar entfernt. Ich enthalte mich einfach einer Antwort


----------



## Broenner (1. April 2011)

Ohh die schreiben mir nix


----------



## Schiltrac (1. April 2011)

hab vorgestern eine Antwort auf eine E-Mail bekommen, welche ich vor gut zwei Wochen abgeschickt hatte^^
Naja die Antworten habe ich ja alle 10 Mal schneller hier im IBC erhalten


----------



## akami (2. April 2011)

Schon mal zum üben und einstimmen:







Und wieder rückwärts:


----------



## akami (2. April 2011)

Ps.: Diese Viedeos sind heute erschienen. Ich sehe das und die Tatsache, dass die Homepage ein kleines Update bekommen hat, als ein positives Zeichen. Es geht wohl (hoffentlich) bald los mit mit dem Versenden der ersten fertigen Bikes. - Gott wäre das schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brother (2. April 2011)

mhh da hab ich doch auch was....







heute die ersten 40km eingefahren  und immernoch am grinsen hehehe...


----------



## akami (2. April 2011)

Und die Größe immer noch perfekt?


----------



## Brother (2. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Und die Größe immer noch perfekt?



absolut...war zwar am Anfang ein bisschen umgewöhnen angesagt da mein altes Bike gute 2cm länger war aber das Teil ist so einfach perfekt verspielt und doch sehr laufruhig. der hinterbau läuft 1 sahne und schluckt einfach alles was im weg ist und die fox hat erwartungsgemäss noch ein bisschen rumgezickt...die braucht halt ein bisschen kenn ich aber schon von meiner alten...was mich aber ein bisschen erstaunt hat ist das gewicht. gut weiss nicht so genau ob diese Waage wirklich genau war aber so wie es da steht 14,6kg


----------



## akami (2. April 2011)

Na das klingt doch viel versprechend. Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf das Meinige. Wie viel cm Spacer sind das, 4cm?


----------



## Brother (2. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch viel versprechend. Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf das Meinige. Wie viel cm Spacer sind das, 4cm?


 ist ja auch gut so, ist ja auch en haufen Kohle den man da investiert da solls ordentlich Spass machen...war zwar am Anfang sehr skeptisch gegenüber einem Versender Bike. Aber bis jetzt gibts nichts zu beanstanden funktioniert 1A und Verarbeitung schaut auch solide aus.  

wegen den Spacern da müsste ich mal messen...ich denke aber max 3cm...Vorbau ist ein 60er mal schauen vielleicht kommt da mal noch ein 70er ran...aber eher da ich dann das GPS wieder ordentlich montieren kann.


----------



## akami (2. April 2011)

Da haste schon den Keller voller Luxusbikes und nennst noch â¬1.600,- nen Haufen Geld. Sehr sympathisch. Kein RealitÃ¤tsverlust aber du hast schon Recht, man erwartet was fÃ¼r seine Kohle. du hast dir auf jeden Fall ein Yummie Bike gebastelt.

Ich habe mit 1cm Spacer und 75mm Vorbau bestellt. Ich mag auch lieber einen kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau aber Votec meinte, man solle nciht unter 75mm gehen und bis jetzt haben die mich sehr gut beraten. Wenn es nciht passt, kann man immer noch tauschen. HÃ¤tte eh lieber der 149er von Syntace als den 109er


----------



## Broenner (3. April 2011)

Weiß einer was es neues gibt bei Votec?


----------



## akami (3. April 2011)

@ Broenner: Bis auf die Videos leider nicht aber ich werde morgen mal meiner Pflicht nachkommen und da anrufen. Was muss denn jetzt alles geklärt weden?

1. Hat SRAM die X9-Trigger gelifert?
2. Hat FOX geliefert?
3. Ist die Boxxer da?
4. Was amcht Crank Brothers eigentlich?

5. Sagt mir, was ich fragen soll.


----------



## Broenner (3. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Broenner: Bis auf die Videos leider nicht aber ich werde morgen mal meiner Pflicht nachkommen und da anrufen. Was muss denn jetzt alles geklärt weden?
> 
> 1. Hat SRAM die X9-Trigger gelifert?
> 2. Hat FOX geliefert?
> ...


 

Frag doch bitte ob die x9 Schaltwerke da sind und ob die Hammerschmidts da sind und die TOTEM DEN VIVID AIR dann müsste mein Bike komplett sein.

Danke im vorraus Gruß Broenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (3. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Frag doch bitte ob die x9 Schaltwerke da sind und ob die Hammerschmidts da sind und die TOTEM DEN VIVID AIR dann müsste mein Bike komplett sein.
> 
> Danke im vorraus Gruß Broenner



Ja das würde mich auch brennend interessieren, da dies auch auf meine Konfig zutrifft.


----------



## akami (3. April 2011)

Jo dann schreibe ich das mal auf meine To-Ask-Liste.


Sehr geil! In meinem KAff (Lübeck) kann man jetzt auch FOX-Pullis und T-Shirts kaufen. Da musste ich direkt mal zu schlagen. Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## akami (3. April 2011)

*enfernt* falscher Thread.


----------



## gotoos (3. April 2011)

Hallo Akami,
ich hab Freitag leider keinen bei Votec erreicht.
Frag mal ob die Fox RC2 schon geliefert wurden.
Danke und Gruß
Oliver


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. April 2011)

Philipp war am Freitag wohl krank, hatte angerufen und das wurde mir mitgeteilt.


----------



## akami (3. April 2011)

Der hat vom ganzen Telefonieren bestimmt eine Ohrenentzündung. Nein sowas wünsche ich ihm natürlich nicht.


A L L E S  G U T E  H E R R  F R I C K E !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (3. April 2011)

Danke akami,

Das du für mich die Fragen klärst bzw die PARTS die ich dir hingeschrieben hab


----------



## akami (4. April 2011)

Hier die aktuellen Votec News:
-> Herr Fricke war nicht zu sprechen. Ich habe mit einem Mitarbeiter aus der Endmontage gesprochen.

1. SRAM X9: Schaltwerke und Schalthebel: GELIEFERT
2. FOX: NICHT GELIEFERT
3. RockShox: BOXXER: GELIEFERT, Totem: GELIEFERT, Vivid Air: GELIEFERT, Reverb: NICHT GELIEFERT (soll aber bald eintreffen)
4. Crank Brothers: In Deutschland aber noch nicht bei Votec

Das habe ich heute für euch in Erfahrung bringen können. Ich werde aber morgen noch mal Herrn Fricke anrufen, da dieser genauere Informationen haben soll.


----------



## Platzhoersch (4. April 2011)

Mensch, das hört isch langsam ja regelrecht aufmunternd an!


----------



## akami (4. April 2011)

Ich finde es sehr genial, dass ich die CB Iodine AM gegen die Deemax in erster Linie getauscht habe, weil ich dachte so früher an mein Bike zu kommen und nun kommen die Dinger eventuell noch vor FOX an. Ich würde mir echt verarscht vorkommen, wenn ich nicht tierisch glücklich wäre, dass ich die CrankBrothers abbestellt habe. - 
Der Deemax ist zwar 200Gramm schwerer aber ist vom Design, der Technik sowie von der Stabilität und allem anderen meiner Meinung dem Iodine überlegen. Ich habe mich tatsächlich blenden lassen vom "Hauptsache-anders-Effeckt".

Ansonsten schein es bei Votec wohl gut zu laufen. Alle Bestellungen trudeln da jetzt so langsam bei denen ein und ich hoffe, dass jetzt bald die langersehnte Email von Votec kommt.


----------



## Broenner (4. April 2011)

Danke akami,

Aber wann die Reverb kommt weißt du auch nicht oder . Aber ich habe auch gehört das die Reverb schon da wäre angeblich.


----------



## akami (4. April 2011)

@ Broenner: Die Info, dass die Reverb da sein soll ahbe ich auch im Hinterkopf. Das ist auch mit der Hauptgrund warum ich morgen noch mal mit Hernn Fricke sprechen möchte. Ich werde wie immer Bericht erstatten.


----------



## Broenner (4. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Broenner: Die Info, dass die Reverb da sein soll ahbe ich auch im Hinterkopf. Das ist auch mit der Hauptgrund warum ich morgen noch mal mit Hernn Fricke sprechen möchte. Ich werde wie immer Bericht erstatten.


 

Ok danke weißt du ob AViD geliefert hat?


----------



## akami (4. April 2011)

Avid ist da.


----------



## Broenner (4. April 2011)

Ahh frag bittte morgen Herr Fricke ob SYNtaCE geliefert hat dann ist mein Bike vollständig auser die Reverb

Hat SCHwALBE geliefert?


----------



## akami (4. April 2011)

Syntace ist da. Schwalbe muss ich morgen nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (4. April 2011)

was ebenfalls noch nicht da ist: MEINE KOHLE von der stornierung vom 24.03. :-( für das canyon morgen kann ich dann -danke nochmal- mein giro entgültig plündern.


----------



## akami (4. April 2011)

@ starvald: Du hast echt irgendwie kein Glück mit Votec. Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass die wenigstens jetzt mal in die Pötte kommen und dir dein Geld überweisen und eine Entschuldigung sollte eigentlich auch drinne sein. Hoffentlich wendet sich alles zum guten und du hast nicht noch Probleme mit Canyon.

Ps: Würde mich trotzdem über Fotos und einen Bericht freuen.


----------



## Broenner (4. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ starvald: Du hast echt irgendwie kein Glück mit Votec. Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass die wenigstens jetzt mal in die Pötte kommen und dir dein Geld überweisen und eine Entschuldigung sollte eigentlich auch drinne sein. Hoffentlich wendet sich alles zum guten und du hast nicht noch Probleme mit Canyon.
> 
> Ps: Würde mich trotzdem über Fotos und einen Bericht freuen.


 

Also du fragst dann morgen nach der REVERB und nach Schwalbe?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Broenner (4. April 2011)

Zudem warte ich immer noch auf meine Email die ich an [email protected] 7mal geschickt hab.


----------



## akami (4. April 2011)

Broenner habe ich euch jemals im Stich gelassen?


----------



## Broenner (4. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Broenner habe ich euch jemals im Stich gelassen?


 
Nein sorry akami, wollte ja nur nochma fragen hast du eig icq


----------



## ChaosRaven (4. April 2011)

Herr Fricke soll morgen wieder da sein, Reverb ist noch nicht da..
Stand: Vor ca. 15 Sekunden.


----------



## Broenner (4. April 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Herr Fricke soll morgen wieder da sein, Reverb ist noch nicht da..
> Stand: Vor ca. 15 Sekunden.


 

Woher weißt du das und wann soll sie dann kommen?


----------



## BierSteige23 (4. April 2011)

vor allem das "In Deutschland" bei CB macht mir doch wieder Hoffnung .
Aber wie habe ich das zu Deuten? Wo liegt das Zeug? Bei irgend einem Spediteur. Deutschland-Vertrieb von CB?

Wenn dann die Reverb auch noch bald eintrifft bekomme ich mein Bike ja viell. doch noch im April...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (4. April 2011)

ICH BIN FAN!!!

Vielleicht schaffe ichs dann doch noch als erster mein Bike in den Händen zu halten.

Noch die CB's dann ist alles bereit...


----------



## ChaosRaven (4. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das und wann soll sie dann kommen?



Weil ich angerufen hab.
Wann sie kommt, habe ich allerdings nicht gefragt.. Ich bin schwerpunktmäßig darauf aus, meinen Antriebswunsch zu ändern.
Aber akami wird sich dort morgen ja noch beliebt machen. 

@akami
Dank deiner penetranten Anrufe kriegste das Bike sicherlich als Erster, damit die Ruhe haben..


----------



## akami (4. April 2011)

@ Broenner: ICQ kommt per PN

@ BierSteige23: Richtig. Liegt beim Spediteur

@ ChaosRaven: Nicht nur, dass ich mein bike als erster bekomme, nein ich werde Ehrenmitarbeite und Mitarbeiter des Monats zugleich


----------



## nightprowler (4. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Broenner: ICQ kommt per PN
> 
> @ BierSteige23: Richtig. Liegt beim Spediteur
> 
> @ ChaosRaven: Nicht nur, dass ich mein bike als erster bekomme, nein ich werde Ehrenmitarbeite und Mitarbeiter des Monats zugleich



Nein akami,
 Du wirst "NERVENSÄGE" des Jahres 2011.

Nix für ungut hoffentlich kriegt Ihr bald alle Eure Bikes.

Uwe.


----------



## gotoos (4. April 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Nein akami,
> Du wirst "NERVENSÄGE" des Jahres 2011.
> 
> Nix für ungut hoffentlich kriegt Ihr bald alle Eure Bikes.
> ...



Hallo Uwe,
da spricht doch der Votec-Insider
Kommst du aus Eitorf?
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (5. April 2011)

Spätestens am Donnerstag dem 14.04.2011 werden alle Teile zur Fertigstellung aller Bikes definitiv da sein!​​​
(Angaben ohne Gewähr, Stand 05.04.2011, 10°° / Laut Herrn Fricke sind die Spediteure und Zulieferer soweit berechenbar und haben ihre Zusagen gemacht, dass dieser Tag als Stichtag festgehalten werden kann)​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (5. April 2011)




----------



## Deleted 76369 (5. April 2011)

Wirklich alles? Einschließlich aller Laufräder (CB), Bremsen, Gabeln, Reverb etc...?

Wollte eigentlich gestern mein SX bestellen.
Nachdem ich den Thread aber gelesen hatte war ich mir sicher nicht zu bestellen, da ich nicht 2 Monate auf mein Rad warten will (egal bei wem die Schuld liegt) und dann lieber flexibel bin und bei einem anderen, evtl. sofort verfügbaren, Angebot zuschlagen kann.


----------



## akami (5. April 2011)

@IVO343: Zumindest hat mir das Herr Fricke gesagt aber auch er ist weder Hellseher noch gewappnet gegen sogenannte höhere Mächte. Wenn du dir wirklich sicher sein möchtest, dann warte doch einfach bis nächste Woche Donnerstag, da rufe ich Votec noch mal an und frage nach, was sich getan hat. Aber auch wenn Donnerstag alles da sein sollte, wirst auch du deien mindest Wartezeit von vorraussichtlich mindestens 4 Wochen haben. Es wird also nciht innerhalb von 24 Stunden bei dir vor der Tür stehen.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 76369 (5. April 2011)

Hi,

jo - das ist klar.
Habe aber nur einfach keinen Bock zu bestellen und dann heisst es doch wieder 2 Monate warten.
Dann muss ich nämlich, sollte ich irgendwo ein gutes, verfügbares Angebot sehen, wieder warten bis der Storno durch ist.

Wenn ich wirklich weiß das alle Teile da sind dann hab ich mit 4 Wochen kein Problem, solange ich mich drauf verlassen kann.

Diese Bikebranche kostet mich einfach noch irgendwann den letzten Nerv 

Wobei ich vor 3 Jahren bei Canyon ja richtig gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatt (2Wochen Liferzeite angeben, 1.5 Woche geliefert). Mann muss jedoch zu Gute halten dass das im Juni war, sprich das Größte schon überstanden war 

Na ja, auf alle Fälle Danke für Deinen Einsatz, bis nächste Woche warte ich sicher noch.


----------



## starvald (5. April 2011)

Hi,

es ist soweit!! Hier kommen die versprochenen Bilder meines...Canyon :-( _(für die Nicht-Fred-Verfolger: Mein V.SR 1.3 wurde auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben -> Stornierung)_

Heute nen Tag Urlaub genommen, wie immer um 6:20 Uhr aufgestanden und die Kinder schul- bzw. kindergartenfertig gemacht. Für die 160km nach Koblenz (von Heppenheim aus) habe ich etwas über zwei Stunden eingeplant, um pünktlich zum vereinbarten Termin um 11 Uhr da sein zu können. Tatsächlich habe ich aber nur ca. 1,5 Std. benötigt! 10:10 Uhr hatte ich schon einen Mitarbeiter für mich: Pluspunkt für den Canyon Service!

Canyon zelebriert die Übergabe regelrecht: Das Bike wird aus dem Lager geschoben und auf ein Podest mit dem Aufdruck "Mein Canyon" gestellt (Bild 1). Dann hat man einige Minuten "für sich" (ist kein Scherz). Neben mir hat ein Mann -ebenfalls mittleren Alters- sein Nerve abgeholt, unter den kritischen, emotionale Teilnahmslosigkeit verströmenden Blicken seiner garstigen Ehefrau. Was solls - ich war ja alleine dort!

Aber was schreibe ich hier endlos: Nach 45 Minuten hatte ich mein Bike übergeben bekommen, die 6 Riesen auf den Tresen gelegt und stand vor dem ersten Problem: Das Elchgeweih des Dropzone irgendwie in mein Auto zu bekommen! (Bild 2)

Fortsetzung folgt...

PS: Mein Auto *hat* ein Nummernschild, das ist auf dem Kofferraumdeckel! ;-)


----------



## starvald (5. April 2011)

(Fortsetzung)

...über die erstaunlich leere A3 und A5 ging es dann wieder zurück nach Heppenheim. Hier habe ich dann einige Detailbilder der Totem (Bild 2), der Hammerschmidt (Bild 3), der Avid Code (Bild 4) und des Dämpfers (Bild 5) gemacht. Was natürlich stört, sind die akedemischen Schundwerke meiner Frau im Bücherregal dahinter. Ich wollte sie erst rausreissen, um keinen zu scharfen Kontrast zur Grobheit des Torque zu schaffen, habe es dann aber doch gelassen (ich kann nicht selber kochen!).

(letzter Teil folgt)


----------



## starvald (5. April 2011)

(Teil 3/3)

Ich habe natürlich sofort eine Tour gemacht. Das Besondere bei mir ist, dass ich vorher immer nur "Null-Suspensions" hatte. Auch nur Felgenbremsen. Dazu kam, dass ich vor sechs Wochen das letzte Mal auf dem Rad sass. Die Vorzeichen waren also schonmal so, wie meistens bei mir: Denkbar schlecht!

Zum Glück für mich wohne ich praktisch direkt an einer beliebten Mountainbikestrecke. Jedes Wochenende sehe ich beim Frühstück die Biker vor meinem Küchenfenster raufradeln. Während ich mir das Nutella-Brötchen auf die Rippen schiebe :-( Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei!! Frisch motiviert habe ich mich also aufs Torque geschwungen.

Mein erster Eindruck: schwer. Immerhin 6 kg. mehr als mein leichter Null-Suspension-Alu-Hobel! Als ich dann das erste Mal aus dem Sattel gehen musste dann die Erkenntnis: Auf die Art und Weise geht gar nix mehr - fast sämtliche Energie verschwindet gefühlt in den 18cm Federweg.

Auch ******** sind die Klickpedale: Vermitteln totale Unsicherheit in Kombination mit der Federung. Habe zum Glück nur 25 investiert und werde wohl so schnell wie möglich auf normale Pedale wechseln. 

Weil man mir bei Canyon auch gesagt hat, dass ich die Code die ersten 150km nicht zu hart drannehmen soll, habe ich es bei einer Minirunde belassen. Ich bereue es jedenfalls nicht, hier in die Gegend gezogen zu sein (Bild 1+2)!! Echt fantastisch zu biken.

Differenziertere Berichte folgen natürlich noch  Auskunft gebe ich auch gerne!


----------



## akami (5. April 2011)

@ Starvald:

1. Endlich hate deine Odysee ein ende gefunden und du sitzt im Sattel eines schicken Bikes.
2. Du hast doch noch ein wenig Service gefunden.
3. â¬6.000,-? Du meintest wohl â¬3.000,-, oder?
4. HÃ¤tte ich gerne 2- Detailaufnahmen der Deemax LaufrÃ¤der, wenn du das fÃ¼r mich tun wÃ¼rdest.
5. Rock das Ding bis es aus allen LÃ¶chern pfeift und dann noch ein bischen mehr


----------



## nightprowler (5. April 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> da spricht doch der Votec-Insider
> Kommst du aus Eitorf?
> Gruß
> Oliver



Ne,bin nur Votec-Fan.

Canyon Nervt


----------



## starvald (5. April 2011)

@akami: anbei die bilder von den deemax - wusste nicht was genau du sehen willst?? sag bescheid, wenn du noch andere details möchtest.

die nabe hinten ist übr. verdammt laut!!!

gruss,
starvald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (5. April 2011)

@nightprowler
deshalb heisst ja auch ein Bike von Canyon so


----------



## Brother (5. April 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Das Besondere bei mir ist, dass ich vorher immer nur "Null-Suspensions" hatte. Auch nur Felgenbremsen.


 Na das nenn ich doch mal einen Upgrade!!  

Aber Glückwünsch ist ein super schickes Bike


----------



## akami (5. April 2011)

@ Starvald: Ich bekomme doch auch die Deemax und da dachte ich mir, dass ich die Chance auf ein paar Livebilder nutze. Vielen Dank!


----------



## nightprowler (5. April 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> @nightprowler
> deshalb heisst ja auch ein Bike von Canyon so



Deshalb hab ich "Nervt" ja groß geschrieben.

Ne ohne Scheiß,die neuen von Canyon sehen wirklich Kacke aus,

Mein Ansatz ist sowieso, "form follows funktion" kannste vergessen,

zuerst muß die Sache cool aussehen,dann muß es cool aussehen und wenn es cool aussieht folgt irgendwann die Funktion.

Also Votec

Uwe.


----------



## akami (5. April 2011)

@ nightprowler und gotoos: Ja die neuen Modelle, besonders das Strive, sehen wirklich nicht besonders aus bis auf ein, zwei Ausnahmen.


----------



## akami (6. April 2011)

Kurzes Update:

1. Die ersten heiligen Emails verlassen die Votecrechner mit Lieferterminen. Leider misse ich meine immer noch im Posteingang aber der Kollege "Broenner" hat für sein V.FR die Zusage für KW18 erhalten.

2. Der erste Testbericht der 2011er V.SX-Modelle liegt schriftlich im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin oder HIER.

3. Ich will mein Bike aber wenn's geht nicht erst in KW18.


Grüße.


----------



## Broenner (6. April 2011)

Hallo Leute 


HABE GERADE EINE MAIL BEKOMMEN VON VOTEC MEIN BIKE KOMMT KALENDERWOCHE KALENDERWOCHE 18   BESTELLT HAB ICH MEIN V:FR AM 12:03 IN FRANKFURT


----------



## starvald (6. April 2011)

> HABE GERADE EINE MAIL BEKOMMEN VON VOTEC MEIN BIKE KOMMT KALENDERWOCHE  KALENDERWOCHE 18   BESTELLT HAB ICH MEIN V:FR AM 12:03 IN FRANKFURT



ohne kommentar...caps lock forever


----------



## Broenner (6. April 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> ohne kommentar...caps lock forever


 


Starvald sag bitte dein Kommentar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (6. April 2011)

> Starvald sag bitte dein Kommentar.



Es heißt: "Sag bitte Dein*en* Kommentar.". Du bist bestimmt ein supernetter Kerl, aber hier alles in Capslock zu schreiben, ohne Punkt und Komma, das geht mir gewaltig auf den Sxxk! Man kann sich für einen Thread-Eintrag schonmal 30 Sekunden Zeit nehmen. In der Schule sollte man das auch gelernt haben, unabhängig von der Schulform.

Aber ich verspreche, dass ich mich ab jetzt nicht mehr kümmern werde!


----------



## Broenner (6. April 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Es heißt: "Sag bitte Dein*en* Kommentar.". Du bist bestimmt ein supernetter Kerl, aber hier alles in Capslock zu schreiben, ohne Punkt und Komma, das geht mir gewaltig auf den Sxxk! Man kann sich für einen Thread-Eintrag schonmal 30 Sekunden Zeit nehmen. In der Schule sollte man das auch gelernt haben, unabhängig von der Schulform.
> 
> Aber ich verspreche, dass ich mich ab jetzt nicht mehr kümmern werde!


 
Ja Herr Starvald, sie haben ja recht was sie sagen tut mir leid, wie ist übrigens dein DROPZONE.


----------



## Schiltrac (6. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> 
> 
> 2. Der erste Testbericht der 2011er V.SX-Modelle liegt schriftlich im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin oder HIER.


 
Ah das habe ich gesucht 

hmm aber ich frage mich was die mit dem Cane Creek meinen... Auf der Homepage kann man sich ja nur immer einen FSA bestellen und keine Angleset...

Und wieso ist der Abfahrtskomfort gering? Am Anfang wird ja viel Federweg frei, also spricht der Hinterbau sensibel an. Kommt dann einfach für die Tester die Progressivität zu früh, sodass man nicht den ganzen Federweg ausnutzt? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? ^^

mfg


----------



## Broenner (6. April 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Ah das habe ich gesucht
> 
> hmm aber ich frage mich was die mit dem Cane Creek meinen... Auf der Homepage kann man sich ja nur immer einen FSA bestellen und keine Angleset...
> 
> ...


 

Ich zumindest kann dir dabei nicht helfen.


----------



## xysiu33 (6. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

habe heute Mittag den Test auch gelesen. Für uns Votec-Fans liest er sich nicht unbedingt nett durch. Ich verstehe einige Aussagen auch nicht.
Wenn ich allerdings die Bewertung in "schnelle Abfahrt" bei dem Speci Enduro lese und mit Votec vergleiche, dann kriege ich eine Krise 

Das Spezi ist nicht nur mager ausgestattet, alle Enduros haben dieses Jahr nicht mal eine versenkbare Gabel. 

Die Votec-Ausstattung ist ja auch teuer gewählt ( vielleicht um an den Preis von Canyon dran zu kommen ) - es ginge aber auch etwas günstiger, so dass der Preis unter 3.000,-  herausgekommen wäre.

Tja: Votec kann sich ein teures Sponsoring der Bike-Bravo`s nicht leisten. 
Speci und Scott haben da größere Budgets dafür vorgesehen.

Habe in dem Test Bergamont, Cheetah, Norco und Trek vermisst. 
Aber alles können sie ja auch nicht testen...


----------



## akami (6. April 2011)

Moinsen!

Die letzjährigen Bewertungen haben doch immer gesagt, dass der Downhill das Element des V.SX wäre und sich dafür noch sehr gut bergauf bewegen lässt. Da sich zumindest zu letztem Jahr nichts wesentlich verändert hat, waage ich zu bezweifeln, dass sich das geändert hat. Auch der Fahrbericht von IBC sagt was ganz anderes. - vielleicht sollten die mal lernen, wie man einen Dämpfer richtig einstellt.

Was den CaneCreek-Steuersatz angeht bin ich in alter Manier bereit für euch in die lieben Kollegen von Votec an zu rufen. Nur schaffe ich das heute nicht mehr, würde ich direkt morgen um 10°° machen. Falls es jemanden früher kribbelt und angerufen hat, kann er ja posten, was er herausgefunden hat.


MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (6. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr wisst aber schon wie eine Zeitung testet, oder?
X Redakteure und Y Biker fahren in den Busch und donnern den Berg herunter.
Alle mit unterschiedlichem Gewicht und unterschiedlichen Größen.
Auch spielt bei jedem der Tester die Ausstattung der Bikes eine Rolle.
Jeder der Tester bewertet zum Teil natürlich auch rein subjektiv nach Geschmack. 
Das haben doch auch schon die Tests 2010 in anderen Magazinen gezeigt. 
Selbst das spielt eine Rolle beim Test. Es wird KEINE Zeitung der Welt ein Bike schlecht testen, wenn es andere Zeitungen mit Sehr gut getestet haben. Es geht auch nicht darum, wie gut oder schlecht es von einer Zeitung in einem Test getestet wurde, der sich auf ein paar Kilometer beschränkt. 
Heutzutage spricht man von der Macht der Community (das sind die Mitglieder in einem Forum) und der PearGroup (das ist der Freundeskreis) In diesen beiden Gruppen sucht sich der geneigte Biker seine Meinung und vergleicht sie lediglich mit der Wertung eines Test.
Nehmt euch mal das Radon Stage von H&S. Es wird seit Jahren mit Sehr gut und Überragend getestet. Das Bike ist der letzte Dreck. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Der Rahmen muss alle 6 Monate neu gelagert werden. Anfangs dachte ich, ich stehe alleine mit meinem Problem da. Im Forum konnte ich dann aber lesen, dass diverse Fahrer dieselben Probleme haben. Da das Cube AM125 derselbe Rahmen ist wie der Stage, haben auch dessen Fahrer das gleiche Lagerproblem. Ihr seht, ein Test ist nicht alles.
Ich zumindest habe noch nie etwas ernsthaft negatives über ein Votec gelesen! Ich bin nicht davon abzubringen, dass es sich bei Votec um absolute Topbikes handelt.
Gruß
Oliver

PS. der Test ist doch auch wieder Sehr gut nur der kleine Schönheitsfehler "wenig Abfahrtskomfort" Wie war das mit dem unterschiedlichen Gewicht der Tester und dem richtigen Luftdruck im Dämpfer?


----------



## gotoos (6. April 2011)

@akami
Wo in Lübeck kann man eigentlich mit was anderem als einem Hollandrad fahren?
Immerhin ist die höchste Erhebung nur 167 Meter hoch.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (6. April 2011)

Also ich werde morgen mal mit Votec schnacken weil:

1. mich interessiert welcher Steuersatz nun verbaut ist.
2. Votec mich heute angerufen hat als cih auf Arbeit war, leider ohne eine Nachricht auf dem AB zu hinterlassen.......was das zu bedeuten hat?

@ gotoos: Ich komme schon auf meinen Spaß. Bin ja ja auch im Urlaub mit dem Ding. Im Mai und Juni wird direkt los gerockt


----------



## gotoos (6. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Nachricht auf dem AB zu hinterlassen.......was das zu bedeuten hat?



Was soll es schon bedeuten, entweder ist dein Bike fertig oder die wollen dich als Pressesprecher einstellen. 

Oliver


----------



## poedel (6. April 2011)

@akami
Kannst du bitte nachfragen ob die CB sage schon eingetroffen sind.
Besten Dank


----------



## akami (6. April 2011)

@ Bikefertig: Naja hätte ich dann nicht eher so eine wunderhübsche Email erhalten, dass mein Bike soeben an den Versanddienst übergeben wurde. Ich tippe mal, dass es morgen eine unschöne Überraschung gibt.

@ Pressesprecher: Bleibt denen denn überhaupt noch was anderes übrig als mich einzustellen???

@ Poedel: Selbstredend


----------



## poedel (6. April 2011)

Wieviele User sind eigentlich hier im Forum, welche auf ein Votec warten?

Hat jemand ein V.SR bestellt?


----------



## gotoos (6. April 2011)

@akami
Jetzt werde mal nicht nervös wie vor deinem ersten Date.
Du hast in den letzten Wochen soviel mit denen telefoniert, dass sie dir halt persönlich zu deinem neuen Bike gratulieren wollen.

Wenn alle Teile da sind, werden die sicher reichlich Überstunden schieben müssen.
In meinem Job gibt es einen Grundsatz, "tue Gutes und Rede darüber" und "nutze ein Problem als Chance" 
Schlag ihnen deshalb mal folgende Idee vor.
Wir kommen nach Wenden und montieren unsere Bikes selber. Wer möchte unter Anleitung. So hat jeder auch noch das Gefühl sein Bike selbst gebaut zu haben. 
Oliver


----------



## akami (6. April 2011)

@ poedel: Das sind schon einige. Die meisten warten auf ein SX. Sind nur 2-3 die sich ein FR oder SR bestellt haben.

@ gotoos: Glückwünsche zum neuen Bike oder zur Sornierung um mich los zu sein, man weiß es nicht aber steil wärs schon, wenn ich die morgen anrufe und sie sagen "ES STEHT" 
Holst mich denn ab bevor es nach Wenden geht?


----------



## gotoos (6. April 2011)

@akami
Die wollen dich nicht loswerden. Jetzt, wo sie dich so lieb gewonnen haben
Ich bin kommende Woche in Hamburg und hol dich ab. Du fährst dann mit dem neuen Bike zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

Aktuelle Info aus dem Hause Votec:

1. Crank Brothers: Ich habe heute schon 2mal mit Votec telefoniert, um heraus zu finden, was von CB geliefert wurde oder wann geliefert wird. Leider konnte das noch nicht beantwortet werden, da ich Herrn Fricke nicht erreicht habe.

2. Cane Creek Steuersatz: Alle die sich jetzt gefreut haben, dass sie den Cane Creek bekommen (irgendwie gehofft hatte ich es auch) muss ich leider enttäuschen. Man bekommt den Steuersatz, den man in der Konfiguration gewählt hat. In der Regel den FSA Orbit Extreme. Der Cane Creek soll später, wann genau konnte mir keiner sagen, im Konfigurator zur Auswahl stehen.

3. Der Anruf: Nach dem mich gestern Votec versucht hat zu erreichen war ich natürlich aufgeregt mit welchen Nachrichten die mich konfrontieren wollten. Ich habe heute mit der endmontage gesprochen. Es gab allgemeine Verwirrung, da ich eine 3-fach-Kurbel bestellt habe aber nur eine 2-fach-Kettenführung geschickt habe. Das konnte allerdings schnell geklärt werden, da sie den Bashguard, welchen ich ebenfalls mitgeschickt habe doch noch gefunden haben. 
Ich dachte mir, wenn ich schon mal mit der Endmontage spreche und die sich schon mit dem Zusammenbau meines Bikes beschäftigen, frage ich mal nach, wann es mit meiner Endmontage losgeht. Daraufhin erhilet ich die kurze aber freudige Antwort: "Jetzt!". - Super mehr wollte ich nicht hören, mal gucken, wann meine Email mit dem Lieferdatum kommt. Sollte ja spätestens morgen da sein.


Mehr habe ich erstmal nicht in Erfahrung bringen können außer noch die Nummer der Endmontage.


----------



## xysiu33 (7. April 2011)

akami: dann radelst du ja auf jedem Fall vor Ostern ! 

Bin auf deine Bilder gespannt.

Was mich auch sehr beschäftigt, ist das tatsächliche Gewicht der Bikes.

Du hast ja Größe M bestellt, oder ? 

Wäre schön, wenn die anderen Käufer nach Erhalt der Bikes - vor allem in Gr. L - die Teile wiegen und dabei noch kurz über die Ausstattung schreiben würden. Ein Foto würde auch einiges aussagen.

Dann warten wir mal ab, wer zuerst ein komplettes Votec in den Händen hält.


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

@ xysiu33: 
1. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen, ob es wirklich gerade in der Endmonatge ist und alle Teile da sind. Die ersehnte Email ist noch nicht da. Und bevor ich nicht in irgendeiner Form eine echte Bestätigung habe, glaube ich an nix aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

2. Was mein Gewicht macht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich echt viel an dem Ding noch verändern will. Wobei ich bis auf die Deemax echt auf super Leichtbau gegangen bin. Selbst meien Pedale wiegen nur 260Gramm das Paar.

3. Ja Größe M.

4. Detailbilder und genaues Gewicht werdne nach erhalt und Umbau bekannt gegeben.


----------



## BierSteige23 (7. April 2011)

...schade..immernoch keine Klarheit bezüglich CB. Aber ich bin mal optimistisch und glaube daran dass die nächste Woche kommen. 

Zum Thema reales Gewicht V.SX:

Mein 2010er V.SX Größe M (anodisiert) wiegt 14,45KG.
- EX1750 Laufräder mit Fat Albert
- RP23 Dämpfer
- Lyric U-Turn
- Syntace P6 Sattelstütze und SL Sattel
- Bremse is Avid Elexir CR
- Antrieb is die x9-Ausstattung (Shimano SLX-Umwerfer)
   auf 2-Fach umgebaut mit Stinger Kettenführung und RaceFace-Bashguard
- Azonic-Pedale (wiegen glaub so ca. 430g)
hab ich was vergessen? noch Fragen?


----------



## xysiu33 (7. April 2011)

sagt mir bitte, wie die Bravo-Redakteure immer auf unter 14 kg kommen.

Ich denke auch, dass das schöne Stück mit Fox-Gabel, Deemax, HS-Kurbel, Reverb Stütze usw. um die 15 kg wiegt / Pedale nicht mal eingerechnet.

Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege...


----------



## BierSteige23 (7. April 2011)

...ich weiss nicht wie die Bravo misst...oder ob die einfach nur Herstellerangaben weitergeben 

Die Hersteller wiegen auf jedenfall immer ohne Pedale(steht so auch dran).
Und dann nehmen die viell. nen S-Rahmen? TubeLess? andere Reifen?

Leichter als in der Herstellerangabe war jedenfalls noch kein Bike


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

@ Liefertermin: Votec ist mit meinem Bike noch nicht in der Endmontage. Reverb und FOX fehlen noch. Tadaa, ich wusste warum ich noch nicht feier.

@ Pseudogewicht: Das sind die Heliumgefüllten Titanrahmen mit Magnesium/Carbon-Composite-Komponenten. Ist doch klar oder?


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

BETREFF: CRANK BROTHERS

Ich weiÃ, dass ich nerve und spame aber vielleicht interessiert es wen. Ich habe vor kurzem die Meldung erhalten und hier verÃ¶ffentlicht, dass sich die Crank Brother-Lieferung in Deutschland befinden soll und bei einem Spediteur liegt. Leider war dies eine Fehlinformation, belief sich wohl auf eine andere Lieferung. Eben gerade hat mir Votec gesagt, dass sie heute mit CB RÃ¼cksprache gehalten haben. Dabei ist rausgekommen, dass sowohl die Produktion sowie auch die Auslieferung frÃ¼hestens Mitte April beginnt. Wie man allerdings Produktion als auch Auslieferung auf den selben Tag legen kann, verstehe ich nicht.


BETREFF: CANE CREEK

Der Cane Creek Steuersatz, von dem die Rede im Mountainbike-Magazin ist, soll laut Produktmanagement demnÃ¤chst auswÃ¤hlbar sein. Er ist definitiv noch nicht bei Votec im Lager eingetroffen. NÃ¤here Informationen, wann dieser kommt, wann er bestellt wird oder schon wurde und das wichtigste, ob man diesen noch nachordern kann wird fÃ¼r mich heute in Erfahrung gebracht und mir telefonisch mitgeteilt. Ich versuche auch heraus zu finden, ob es bei einem Aufpreis von â¬90.00,- bleibt, da sich die Differenz im einzelhandel auf gerade einmal â¬40.00,- belÃ¤uft und es bei Votec ja meiÃt noch einen Tick billiger ist.

MFG


----------



## BierSteige23 (7. April 2011)

...die spinnen doch die Kurbel-Brüder! Hier so mit meinen nerven zu spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

@ Biersteige: 
Tut mir leid, ich trage alles 1:1 so weiter wie es mir gesagt wird und wie ich es erlebe und hoffe nur euch damit ein wenig am laufenden zu halten. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn jeder so oft Kontakt zu Votec hätte wie ich.

Aber ich rechne es dir positiv an, dass du Crank Brothers original übersetzt und nicht kranke Brüder schreibst. Wobei man langsam das Gefühl hat, dass sie es sind.

Vielelicht tröstet dich folgendes: Du bekommst dafür den 2012er LRS!


----------



## BierSteige23 (7. April 2011)

@akami: Der Vorwurf geht überhaupt nicht an Dich! Im Gegenteil...bin immer dankbar für jede Information. Die Zeiten in denen der Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten für die selbige büßen muss sind zum Glück vorbei.

Weiss nicht wieviel Schuld Votec an dem ganzen Chaos trägt und wieviel CB. Befürchte nur dass eine kleine Firma wie Votec nicht sonderlich viel Ware von CB abnimmt und entsprechend stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.

Egal...Blick nach vorne...schönes Wetter...

Weisst Du ob es einen Unterschied zwischen 2011 und 2012 CB-Laufrädern gibt? (Sage)


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

Ich kenne nur folgende Änderungen:

1. Andere bzw. mehr Farben. Den momentanen Iodine AM wird es auch mit goldener Nabe, schwarzen Nippeln und schwarzer Felge geben.

2. Die Namensgestaltung wird modifiziert. Der XC, Cobalt und Iodine AM werden dann nur noch Iodine 1, Iodine 2, Iodine 3 heißen.

Was sich noch ändert, vorallem ob sich technisch etwas ändert weiß ich leider nicht. Zu den 2012er Modellen Sage und Opium weiß ich rein gar nichts. sorry.


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

So ich war eben mal wieder auf YouTube unterwegs um zu gucken, ob schon wer irgendein 2011er Votec hat (paranoid oder?). Dabei fand ich dieses Video. Das "Votec" im titel stammt wohl eher aus der Sprache der Person, die das Video hoch geladen hat. Sehen tut man zwar ein SantaCruz und ein Scott aber die Trails sind einfach nur genial und mit entspannender Musik unterlegt. Tut uns allen doch mal ganz gut.







Damit verabschiede ich mich in den Nachtdienst und wünsche euch einen schönen Abend


----------



## starvald (7. April 2011)

Hab auch noch was zum schmunzeln für die V.FR'ler unter Euch! Als ich eben von meiner Feierabendrunde nach Hause kam und das Rad wieder in die Garage geschoben habe, stand mein Bike mit der Totem DH Federgabel direkt neben der BMW R 1200 GS! Von der Frontansicht sieht man dann, dass beide denselben Federweg haben 

Beim Schwaxzvergleich der Bremsscheiben ziehe ich leider den Kürzeren!!

Ist übrigens leider nicht meine BMW :-(


----------



## gotoos (7. April 2011)

@ Video von akami: wie geil ist das denn? Zum Frühschoppen auf den Berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (7. April 2011)

Frage an alle,
ich bin gerade erst auf diesen Test aufmerksam geworden. https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440712
Jetzt bin ich noch mehr verunsichert.
Ich hatte mein Bike mit dem RP23 bestellt, jedoch auf Anraten von Votec Stuttgart und auch Votec Wenden die Bestellung auf den DT-Swiss XM180 mit Remote geändert. Der XM180 soll laut Votec für das V.SX der bessere Dämpfer sein. Ich selbst bin seit Jahren mit Fox zufrieden, hab aber auch schon den XM180 in einem Bike gehabt und war mit diesem ebenfalls zufrieden.
Aber, welcher ist nun der bessere Dämpfer für das V.SX? Votec sagt, der RP23 muss mit relativ hohem Druck gefahren werden, was bei meinen 96 Kilo Lebendgewicht ca 12 bar bedeuten soll. Der Test gibt allerdings an, dass der Dämpfer im V.SX mit sehr geringem Druck gefahren werden kann.
Hiiiilllllfeeeee, was soll ich nun machen
Was für einen Dämpfer habt ihr bestellt und warum?
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## xysiu33 (7. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> So ich war eben mal wieder auf YouTube unterwegs um zu gucken, ob schon wer irgendein 2011er Votec hat (paranoid oder?). Dabei fand ich dieses Video. Das "Votec" im titel stammt wohl eher aus der Sprache der Person, die das Video hoch geladen hat. Sehen tut man zwar ein SantaCruz und ein Scott aber die Trails sind einfach nur genial und mit entspannender Musik unterlegt. Tut uns allen doch mal ganz gut.



zur Info: es sind zwei Jungs: ein Kazik (Vorname) und ein Votek (Kosename - kommt von Wojtek ).

die beiden sind in Rychleby = Tschechisches Gebirge, bei Jeseniky unterwegs. Coll der Schlußsatz: "danach kam ein Downhill, hatten keine Lust anzuhalten"... sollten sie sich eine Helmkamera zulegen...

Wer möchte, schaue hier http://www.tschechische-gebirge.de/

Die tschechische/slowakische/polnische und auch slowenische Mountainbike-Gemeinde ist sehr groß und gar nicht so hinterher.

Ich war auf paar MTB-Marathons in Polen und Tschechien unterwegs / mein Cousin ist bei einem osteuropäischen Bikehersteller tätig und betreut viele Biker vor Ort. Man glaubt es erst, wenn man es selbst gesehen hat: die Jungs sind dort mit dem gleichen Material unterwegs wie wir im Westen. Die Preise für die Bikes (aller Hersteller) wie auch des Zubehörs sind genau die gleichen wie in Deutschland - nichts teurer aber nichts günstiger - vielleicht mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen.

Die Natur im Tatra, Sudeten und Beskiden ist sehr reizvoll. Die Tschechen sind etwas weiterentwickelt, was die Biketrails angeht als die Polen. Angeblich soll es in Slowenien sehr gut sein - war ich aber (noch) nicht dort.

So viel zu "Votek und Kazik". Tippt mal bei YouTube "Rychlebskie Sciezki" 
oder "mtb szklarska poreba" an - da kommen noch mehr solcher Videos vor. Viel Spaß beim gucken.


----------



## xysiu33 (7. April 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Frage an alle,
> ich bin gerade erst auf diesen Test aufmerksam geworden. https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440712
> Jetzt bin ich noch mehr verunsichert.
> Ich hatte mein Bike mit dem RP23 bestellt, jedoch auf Anraten von Votec Stuttgart und auch Votec Wenden die Bestellung auf den DT-Swiss XM180 mit Remote geändert. Der XM180 soll laut Votec für das V.SX der bessere Dämpfer sein. Ich selbst bin seit Jahren mit Fox zufrieden, hab aber auch schon den XM180 in einem Bike gehabt und war mit diesem ebenfalls zufrieden.
> ...



gotoos: ich habe mit Votec auch darüber gesprochen und erfuhr ebenfalls, dass der DT-Dämpfer bessere Wahl wäre. Letztendlich bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig, als es selbst auszuprobieren. Ich fahre mein bike seit 6 Jahren mit Fox (RP 3 und jetzt RP 2). Sensibilität pur, obwohl ich - auch so schwer wie du - den Dämpfer immer fast voll pumpen muss. Je länger du im mtb-forum suchst, wirst du immer wieder jede Menge pro und contra Fox und DT lesen. Wenn du bisher mit RP23 voll zufrieden bist, dann lass die Bestellung laufen und gut ist. Sonst müsstest du 2 Bikes gleichzeitig testen um sich sicher zu sein. Lass dich nicht fertig machen. Kenne zwar nicht die Wartungsintervale von DT - bei Fox kannst du dir den Service sparen und nach 3 oder 4 Jahren gleich einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen. Habe ich auch gemacht. Bin den RP3 bis zum geht nicht mehr gefahren und dann auf den RP2 umgestiegen. OK - kann man nicht direkt mit RP23 vergleichen, aber den bekommst du auch neu für 200 Euro im Netz.


----------



## ChaosRaven (7. April 2011)

Und immer daran denken, dass das neue Bike Priorität hat!


----------



## akami (7. April 2011)

@Dämpfer:

Der FOX verträgt wohl obwohl er so super im V.SX funktionieren soll nicht als der Dämpfer für höhere Gewichtsklassen. Wo da nun die Grenze liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich mit meinen unter 70Kilo bräuchte eigentlich noch einen dritten Dämpfer, da es wohl eng mit der Zugstufe wird. 
Von einem bekannten, der auch etwas mehr auf den Rippen hat, weiß ich, dass er dem Dämpfer auch ordentlich Schmackes geben muss, damit dieser nicht durchschläg, ist allerdings auch ein Ghost amr² aus 2009.
Wenn du beim FOX das ist mein Dämpfer und ungern den DT-Swiss nehmen möchtest, guck dir den Fox an. Mit etwas Feingefühl bekommst du den schon auf ein für dich passendes Setup und im notfall verkaufen und den DT-Carbon kaufen 


@ Bikepriorität: Siehe meine Fotos -> Votex Wallpaper -> Sofa


----------



## Deleted 76369 (8. April 2011)

Zum Fox Dämpfer: 
Mir wurde das gleiche gesagt. Der DT Swiss würde mehr Druck vertragen als der Fox. Und ich soll nicht den Fox nehmen.

Wenn Du Dir aber mal die Manuals auf der Fox und DT Swiss Seite anschaust wirst Du rausfinden das der Fox weitaus mehr Bar vertägt als der DT Swiss.

Und das widerspricht sich mit obiger Logik.

Ich persönlich (mit +100kg) werde, wenn ich das Bike bestellen sollte, definitiv den Fox Dämpfer nehmen.
Ich habe aber das V.SX mit dem DT Swiss Dämpfer vor 2 Wochen Probe gefahren und war nach anfänglicher Skepsis positiv überrascht.
Mich hat aber gestört das er beim Manual/Wheelie ziemlich wegsackt.
Das hoffe ich beim Fox durch die verschiedenen Pro Pedal Stufen zu unterdrücken, da am DT ja sämtliche Druckstufeneinstellungen fehlen.

Wobei ich nach jetziger Lage kein Votec bestellen werde, sofern nicht alle Parts geliefert sind.


----------



## getin2000 (8. April 2011)

Hi Leute, hab gestern mal bei Mike im Laden in FRA reingeschaut und mich erkundigt, ob mich mein SX wohl noch vor Ostern erreicht, und er meinte ja. Seit dieser Woche würden die Rahmen lackiert. Da ich auch die Reverb gewählt habe, scheint er also auch diesbezüglich von einer baldigen Lieferung auszugehen/zu wissen.


----------



## akami (8. April 2011)

@getin2000: Wann hast du bestellt und in welcher Konfiguration?

Ps: Votec ruft mich gleich an wegen dem CaneCreek. Gibt dann alle Infos, die ich erhaschen konnte.


----------



## getin2000 (8. April 2011)

Bestellung war am 1. März.

Kofi ist Fox 36 (2010), DtSwiss180, Dt 1750, XT, Formula, Reverb und das übliche Truvativ-Gedöns am Lenker.

Im Laden steht ein Sx in M, das ab und an mal die Teile wechselt. Bin echt gespannt ob die Büchse hinten genug freigibt mit dem Dt, mir wurde das gleiche gesagt wie euch bzgl. "höhreres Gewicht-> lieber den dt", und mein Systemgewicht sind halt schon 95kg. Bei meinem Fox sind jedenfalls immer die Buchsen kaputt, deswegen kriegen jetzt die Schweizer mal ne Chance.


----------



## Broenner (8. April 2011)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Bestellung war am 1. März.
> 
> Kofi ist Fox 36 (2010), DtSwiss180, Dt 1750, XT, Formula, Reverb und das übliche Truvativ-Gedöns am Lenker.
> 
> Im Laden steht ein Sx in M, das ab und an mal die Teile wechselt. Bin echt gespannt ob die Büchse hinten genug freigibt mit dem Dt, mir wurde das gleiche gesagt wie euch bzgl. "höhreres Gewicht-> lieber den dt", und mein Systemgewicht sind halt schon 95kg. Bei meinem Fox sind jedenfalls immer die Buchsen kaputt, deswegen kriegen jetzt die Schweizer mal ne Chance.


 
Was wurde dir gesagt wann du dein Bike bekommst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getin2000 (8. April 2011)

Vor Ostern angeblich, siehe mein Vorpost Nr. 424.
Alle Aussagen seit meiner Bestellung in die Waagschale werfend, würde ich sagen 50:50. Wär schon cool wegen Kurzurlaub im Fichtelgebirge über die Feiertage, aber Hauptsache vor Mai!


----------



## akami (8. April 2011)

@ CaneCreek: Der Cane Creek Steuersatz mit Winkelsatz aus dem aktuellen Test des Mountainbike-Magazin kann fÃ¼r â¬90.00,- unter [email protected] oder [email protected] nachgeordert werden.


@ getin: Mal sehen wann mein SX ankommt (Bestellung 18.1.) ....


----------



## xysiu33 (8. April 2011)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Bestellung war am 1. MÃ¤rz.
> 
> Kofi ist Fox 36 (2010), DtSwiss180, Dt 1750, XT, Formula, Reverb und das Ã¼bliche Truvativ-GedÃ¶ns am Lenker.
> 
> Im Laden steht ein Sx in M, das ab und an mal die Teile wechselt. Bin echt gespannt ob die BÃ¼chse hinten genug freigibt mit dem Dt, mir wurde das gleiche gesagt wie euch bzgl. "hÃ¶hreres Gewicht-> lieber den dt", und mein Systemgewicht sind halt schon 95kg. Bei meinem Fox sind jedenfalls immer die Buchsen kaputt, deswegen kriegen jetzt die Schweizer mal ne Chance.



Hallo getin2000: kannst du mir bitte verraten, warum du dich fÃ¼r die dt1750 entschieden hast ?  Rein optisch, weil sie besser z um Rahmen passen oder waren da andere Ãberlegungen im Spiel ? Mir hat Votec von den DT 1750 abgeraten und auf mehr StabilitÃ¤t von den Deemax verweisen. Grund sollen u.a. die Speichennippel sein, habe aber nicht weiter danach gefragt.

Die DÃ¤mpferdiskussion ist echt kurios: habe selber keine Erfahrung mit dem DT aber einige, die es gewagt haben, von Fox auf DT zu wechseln, waren sehr angenehm angetan und habe es nicht bereut. 

Ãbrigens: kennt jemand von euch die EinbaulÃ¤nge des DÃ¤mpfers ?

90,- â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r den Steuersatz ? Ganz schÃ¶n happig...


----------



## akami (8. April 2011)

@ 1750: Also vom Gewicht her 1750Gramm und der Nabe sollen sie ja ein wahrlicher Traum sein aber viele die diesen LRS haben sind enttäuscht von den Speichen und der Felge. Also wenn du nciht noch großartige Bastelspielchen starten möchtest, nimm die Deemax. Ich habe mcih auch dafür entschieden, da ich meinen LRS regelrecht vergewaltige und öfter Probleme mit Felgen und Speichen habe.

In eigener Sache:



> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> folgende Artikel haben wir an Sie abgeschickt:
> 
> ...



Sehr geil. Ich freu mich auf die Dinger. Jetzt muss nur noch das SX antanzen.


----------



## xysiu33 (8. April 2011)

ja - ist klar. Ich würde die Deemax schon nehmen. 

Welche Farbe genau sollen sie den haben ?

Grau oder Metallicgrau oder was den ?

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: wollt ihr die 90 Teuro in den Steuersatz investieren ?

Woanders kann man das Teil - glaube ich - gar nicht kaufen, weis es extra für Votec hergestellt wird, oder ?

Und jetzt noch eine Frage an euch Spezis: welches Cockpit ist die beste Wahl ? Habe mich bis dato gar nicht intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt.....


----------



## akami (8. April 2011)

Neue Infos aus dem Hause Votec (von Mike aus Frankfurt):

1. Crank Brother ist da (absolut ohne Gewähr ich sage nur, was mir gesagt wurde)
2. Reverb und FOX werden in 10 Tagen erwartet
3. Mike empfiehlt den CaneCreek nicht, da er den Lenkwinkel des SX für optimal hält
4. Donnerstag spätestens Freitag bekome ich neue Infos und Updates von Mike

@ xysiu:

1. Anodisiertes silber. vielleicht helfen dir folgende Detailaufnahmen:

Deemax 1 Deemax 2 Deemax 3

2. Ich habe den steuersatz geordert, da ich meien Probleme mit FSA habe. Fahre seit längerem nur noch CaneCreek und finde die nur genial. Außerdem passt der optisch besser (ist jetzt aber kein ausschlaggebender Grund). Zu kaufen gibt es den Steuersatz natürlich auch getrennt von einem Votec-Bike. Zum Beispiel hier. Nähere Infos unter canecreek.com

3. Die beste Wahl? Das musst du für dich entscheiden. Ich habe mich wegen der Optik und dem reduzierten Gewicht für die Syntacekomponenten entschieden. Iodione und Stylo WC haben auch ihre optischen Reize. - Da musst du wissen, was du möchtest und was es dir wert ist.


----------



## xysiu33 (8. April 2011)

danke akami

die Fotos habe ich gesehen, ja. Dachte nur, es ist vielleicht spezielle Farbe extra für Canyon ( so wie die schwarzen DT-1750 ).

Die Nahaufnahme ist richtig gut, da man sonst die Metallic-Lackierung (zumindest danach sieht es aus) sehr gut sehen kann.

Steuersatz: muss noch überlegt werden. Wie das gesamte "Votec-Project" so wie so, den ich habe noch nicht bestellt..

Bis ich fertig bin, sind die Räder schon Auslaufmodelle 

Na ja, habe noch ein altes Problem zu lösen und die Kohle muss noch stimmen. Bock auf neues Bike habe ich schon. Na ja: Ende Mai - gleich nach der Meisterschaftsfeier  - fahre ich nach Latsch, mit Manni Stromberg über die Trails knallen. Da wäre ein neues Radl gar nicht schlecht zum ausprobieren und ausloten, was es kann. Spätestens zu meinem Urlaub am Gardasee Ende August soll es aber schon so weit sein...


----------



## akami (8. April 2011)

Die Deemax sind nicht lackiert. Sie sind silber anodisiert, das heißt über ein spezielles Verfahren im Elektrolytbad und Strom wird eine dünne Oxidschicht erzeugt. Der Deemax-Schriftzug ist auch nicht lackiert oder geklebt sondern gedruckt.

Für Votec gibt es leider keine Sondermodelle. Auch die DT EX 1750 haben Sie nur in der Standartvariante (Weiss mit rot/schwarzen Aufklebern). Bei kleinen Betrieben ist das so aber ich finde das auch nciht schlimm, da es bei mir perfekt ins Farbkonzept passt.

Naja es zwingt dich ja keiner auf biegen und brechen zu bestellen. Warte bis du dich sicher für dein Bike und die Komponenten entschieden hast und es geldlich passt. Dann wirst du die meißte Freude daran haben. Und vielleciht hast du ja Glück und Votec passt noch mal die Preise an und erweitert die Partpalette. - Mal sehen welche Parts noch fürs SX kommen, die mich ärgern werde, weil ich diese auch gerne gehabt hätte


----------



## getin2000 (8. April 2011)

Den Stromberg haben wir 2009 in Latsch getroffen, er war in unserer Pension und hat allein Strecken ausgetestet. Da war er noch mit dem alten 160er Rotwild unterwegs und ich habs mir im Keller mal angeschaut; wie schön, bald selber so n Rad zu besitzen (und das sx schaut besser aus).

@ 1750: - Der Preis ist heiß, im Vergleich zu den Mavic Crossline. Bei Votec 200 Euro Aufpreis, im freien Handel, glaube so um die 400-450.
- Nabe gut, wie ein Vorredner schon schrieb
- Service Europaweit top und selbst im kleinsten Alpenkaff gut (Laden voausgesetzt), bei Mavic solls etwas schwieriger sein. k.A. ob wahr, hat der Mike gesagt.
- Vergewaltigen will ich die nicht, obwohl das Material der 1750-Felge tatsächlich weicher sein soll als die Mavic und Co.
- schön leicht natürlich
- Das leicht neue Design sieht klasse aus (im Internet) und passt sicher auch zu meinem eher schwarzen Rahmen

@ Lenker: Hab den Boobar genommen, weil schön breit. Und als Vorbau 75, weil wenn 60 mm und ich will mal mehr, dann könnten die Kabel zu kurz sein (Votec verbaut wohl cm-genau).

@10 Tage Reverb und Fox: In 10 Tagen ist schon fast Ostern und das spräche mal wieder für einen Liefertermin nach Ostern, ich weiß schon, warum ich 50: 50 gesagt hab

Schönes WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (8. April 2011)

@ Service: Der Service bei CB und Mavic kann halt aufgrund der speziellen Aufhängung der Speichen nicht überall geleistet werden und es kann zu Problemen kommen.

@ Cockpit: Ich habe auch einen 75mm Vorbau genommen, da mir dieser empfohlen wurde, ansonsten wird das SX zu unruhig. Im Normalfall fahre ich lieber ein ticken kürzer aber kürzer geht immer. Dazu habe ich 1cm Spacer bestellt. Zum einen falls man einen anderen Vorbau möchte kann dies Probleme geben, wenn es exakt passt und zweitens finde ich es von der Optik total geil, wenn auf dem Vorbau noch ein Spacer liegt.

@ Liefertermin: Sagen wir die Teile kommen kurz vor Ostern. Dann wird das wohl eher was nach Ostern mit dem Bikeversand, da wohl über die feiertage nicht geschraubt wird, einige Mitarbeiter bestimmt wegen der Osterferien und der Kinder wegen bestimmt Urlaub genommen haben. Da wird erst ab KW18 wieder richtig "Flow" reinkommen. - So zumindest meine Vermutung.


----------



## Platzhoersch (8. April 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem! Ich brauche dringend eine schwarze, also extraharte, Feder für die aktuelle Boxxer! Weiß jemand wo ich eine bekommen kann? Die scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein und Rockshox liefert erst gegen Ende Mai!


----------



## akami (8. April 2011)

Für ein 2010 oder 2011er-Modell: Klick mich!


----------



## Platzhoersch (9. April 2011)

Genau dort habe ich vor zwei Wochen schon bestlellt und gestern erfahren, dass die ihrerseits einen Liefertermin genannt bekommen haben: 27.5. !!!

Das geht natürlich nicht :-D

Dann habe ich überall rumtelefoniert, ob irgendein Shop noch eine Feder auf Lager hat. Nichts. Selbst Sport-Import nicht. Und nun? Hat noch jemand eine kreative Idee? Kennt jemand jemanden?


----------



## Broenner (9. April 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Genau dort habe ich vor zwei Wochen schon bestlellt und gestern erfahren, dass die ihrerseits einen Liefertermin genannt bekommen haben: 27.5. !!!
> 
> Das geht natürlich nicht :-D
> 
> Dann habe ich überall rumtelefoniert, ob irgendein Shop noch eine Feder auf Lager hat. Nichts. Selbst Sport-Import nicht. Und nun? Hat noch jemand eine kreative Idee? Kennt jemand jemanden?


 
Platzhoerschen was wurde dir gesagt , wann du dein Bike bekommst ich bekomme mein V.FR in KW:18.


----------



## Platzhoersch (9. April 2011)

Mein V.FR. soll so Ende April bei mir sein. Ich habe es am 26.02. bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (9. April 2011)

ich war gestern bei Votec in Wenden.
Für mein Bike soll alles da sein. Wohl auch die Reverb
Ich hab als Liefertermin bis 01.05 im Vertrag stehen, der auch gehalten werden soll.
Bestellt hab ich das Bike am 18.03.11
Gruß
Oliver
PS. Fox Talas RLC Fit ist noch auf dem Schiff, nur die RC2 ist wohl auf Lager.


----------



## akami (9. April 2011)

Egal für welche Bestellung jetzt alle Teile da sind. Ich bin ja wohl mit oberster Priorität zu behandeln und nimenaden bekommt sein Bike vor mir. Auch wenn ich es euch gönne aber in diesem Falle muss ich mal mein Egomanen raushängen lassen 

Ich hoffe, dass du am 1.5. stolzer Bikebesitzer bist aber nur, wenn es Bilder in Forum hagelt


----------



## gotoos (10. April 2011)

@akami
schade das Privatwetten verboten sind. Wir könnten sonst noch ein Wettbüro eröffnen. Der Einsatz ist jeweils 10 Euro auf den, der als erstes sein Bike erhält.
Wenn ich mein Bike habe, werde ich natürlich Bilder machen und hier einstellen. Im Neuzustand und nach der ersten Tour.
Ich bin gerade von einer Tour zurück gekommen. Leider ist mir gerade an meinem derzeitigen Bike die Federgabel geplatzt. Fox Talas 32 RLC 140.
Jetzt brauch ich natürlich noch dringender mein neues Bike.
Ihr werdet alle verstehen, wenn ich jetzt natürlich bevorzugt bei Votec behandelt werde 
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (10. April 2011)

Guten morgen!

Ich habe auch schon das ein oder andere mal gepostet, dass ich echt gespannt bin wer die ersten Bilder eines Votec SX von 2011 postet. Selbst wenn meines als erstes kommen sollte, ist immer noch fraglich ob ich es schaffe direkt Bilder zu posten. Ich werde nämlich erst die Bilder reinsetzen, wenn das Votec nach meinen wünschen konfiguriert und aufgebaut ist. 
Folgendes wird gemacht, sobald das Bike hier ankommt:

Die Standarts (was wohl jeder machen wird).

- Lieferung genau kontrollieren
- Kettenstrebenschutz montieren
- Pedale montieren
- Lenker ausrichten und anpassen
- Federelemente einstellen
- Brems- und Schaltzüge polstern
- Sattestütze einstellen (Reverb)

Dinge die getan werden müssen, damit es mein Traumbike wird:

- Mäntel tauschen und als Tubelesssystem mit Schwalbe Doc Blue aufziehen
- Carbon Bremshebel montieren
- Aluspacer gegen Carbonspacer tauschen
- Griffe tauschen und Barplugs montieren
- Zugendkappen tauschen
- Unterrohrschutz montieren
- Ventilkappen tauschen
- Eventuell die Zugführung ändern

Damit werde ich dann wohl eine Weile beschäftigt sein. Was habt ihr mit euren Bike noch so vor?

Was hast du denn mit deiner Gabel getrieben das dir die Kartusche wegplatzt? Mit einem Hammer draufgehauen? - Und dann noch glauben man wird bevorzugt behandelt, pöh ich glaubs ja nicht  . Naja ich versteh nicht, warum alle, die 2 Monate nach mir bestellt haben, schon ihre Liefertermine haben


----------



## ChaosRaven (10. April 2011)

@ akami



> - Zugendkappen tauschen
> - Ventilkappen tauschen



Was haste denn da vor?!
Und was verbauste stattdessen?


----------



## akami (10. April 2011)

Jetzt bitte nicht auslachen, rummeckern oder sonstiges:

1. Die standart silbernen Zugendkappen werden der Optik wegen gegen schwarze ausgetauscht. 
- Ich weiß das ist Spielkram aber jedes Detail zählt.

2. Die Ventilkappen werden gegen schwarze SV Alukappen getauscht, da ich die Plastikdinger meist überdrehe und diese dann ihre Schutzfunktion nicht mehr haben.
- Da könnte man jetzt auch wieder meckern, von wegen unausgeglichene, rotierende Masse aber was solls.


----------



## ChaosRaven (10. April 2011)

Warum Lachen? An meinem Hardtail hab ich weiße Jagwire Zughüllen, schwarze Jagwire-Züge mit schwarzen Enden verbaut..
Der Optik wegen.. 

Bei den Ventilen hab ich mir die durchsichtigen Kappen der Schwalbe-Schläuche aufbewahrt... Die kriegste net überdreht!


----------



## akami (10. April 2011)

Ich werde ja das Votec auf Tubelesspellen laufen lassen und ich weiß nicht, wie die Kappen der Maviceinsatzventile geschaffen sind. Sollten die mich überzeugen und auch optisch stimmig sein, dann kommen die Alukappen an mein Hardtail. - Schön, dass mcih jemand versteht @ Optik


----------



## hardcore-666 (10. April 2011)

Welchen Sattelstützen Durchmesser hat das V.SX?
Ich wollte eine CB Joplin verbauen


----------



## akami (10. April 2011)

Soweit ich informiert bin 31.6mm. Ich telefoniere morgen eh mit Votec, da frage cih dann noch mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcore-666 (10. April 2011)

Danke dafür!
Was haltet Ihr von der Joplin, oder sollte ich die Reverb mitbestellen?


----------



## akami (10. April 2011)

@ hardcore-666: Definitiv Reverb!


Kleiner Tuningtip am Rande:

Wer sich die Formula The One Bremse und dazu die XTR Schaltung bestellt hat, muss auf einen Matchmaker nicht verzichten. Ich hbae mich mal schlau gemacht und es müsste so funktionieren:

1. FORMULA Matchmaker R1, The One PAAR 34g kaufen.
2. Trickstuff - XTR Ausleger für Clapton Schalthebelschelle kaufen.
3. Formula Matchmaker/Mixmaster mit Clapton XTR verbinden, Clapton XTR Ausleger mit XTR Schaltung verbinden.
4. Beide Matchmaker mit XTR Ausleger haben dann ein Gesamtgewicht von 45.6 Gramm

Ich zumindest für meinen Teil werde es so probieren und berichten.


----------



## hardcore-666 (10. April 2011)

Ich habe die THE ONE bestellt (ich hoffe sie ist auch in Gold) mit der X9


----------



## akami (10. April 2011)

1.Votec verbaut die Standartfarbe (schwarz mit goldenen Elementen), siehe The One
2. Naja dann brauchst du ja keine Bastelspielchen machen, da gibt es ja einen direkten Matchmaker/Mixmaster falls das für dich überhaupt in frage kommt.


----------



## hardcore-666 (10. April 2011)

@ akami

Danke für den Tip die werde ich gleich mal bestellen.
Ein paar Teile mehr oder weniger
Meine Teile fangen eh schon an zu schimmeln, weil ich sie NOCH nicht verbauen kann.
Meine Abholung bei Mike in FRA soll lt. Ausage vom Freitag, zwischen dem 25. und 29. April sein.


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

@ hardcore:

1. Was hast du eigentlich bestellt?
2. Warum hat eigentlich jeder bis auf mich einen Liefertermin?

3. Meine Teile setzen auch schon GrÃ¼nspan an und stehen mittlerweile sogar in der Vitrine.
4. Matchmaker und XTR-Ausleger sind bestellt. Bin ja gespannt, ob das so klappt wie ich mir das denke, wÃ¤re sonst schade um die fast â¬83.00,-.
5. Bin ich ja aml gespannt, ob sich meine Lieferung weiter verzÃ¶gern wird, durch den abweichenden Steuersatz.


----------



## cream23 (11. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Erstmal ein Dankeschön an alle, die sich immer fleißig über die aktuellen Lieferungen informiert und hier gepostet haben!

Ich warte auf ein schwarzes V.Fr in M mit Totem, HS, Saint-Bremsen und den DeemaxUltimates. Bestellt habe ich am 8.2. online.
Bin noch bis Ostern geschäftlich im Ausland und hatte mich eigentlich auf ein Ostergeschenk-V.Fr gefreut. User Biersteige hätte es für mich abgeholt...wobei er wahrscheinlich selbst damit rumgeheizt wäre 
Hoffentlich kommt sein V.Fr gleichzeitig an hehe.

Habe jetzt noch mal ne Email an Herr Fricke geschrieben, mal sehen ob er mir nen Termin nennen kann! Bin auf die ersten Bilder gespannt, bald geht's los.

Mitte Mai brauch ich das Ding allerspätestens, denn dann gehts nach Kanada!
Gruß


----------



## xysiu33 (11. April 2011)

cream23:  aha, willst du mit einem German-Handmade-Bike dort drüben zwischen all den Norcos, Rockys und Spezis posen 

Sollst du ruhig machen: sollen sie sehen, dass in old Germany auch noch gute Bikes gebaut werden 

wo geht es hin ?


----------



## cream23 (11. April 2011)

Hey xysiu33,

haha ja die werden Augen machen!

Ich fahre mit dem Wohnmobil von Calgary nach Vancouver und möchte auf jeden Fall 2-3 Tage in Whistler fahren. Es soll kein reiner Freeride Urlaub werden, die Freundin ist auch mit an Bord und wir wollen einfach anhalten und losbiken wo es uns gefällt.
Ich werde die Route aber so planen, dass wir "zufällig" auch an SunPeaks und Silverstar vorbeikommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cream23 (11. April 2011)

Die Antwort von Herrn Fricke:

"Wir  beginnen mit der Auslieferung der bikes in KW 16/17."

Noch eine recht vage Aussage aber hört sich ja schonmal gut an.


----------



## xysiu33 (11. April 2011)

cream23 schrieb:


> Hey xysiu33,
> 
> haha ja die werden Augen machen!
> 
> ...



ach du Sch... - nimm mich mit !

Na dann viel Spaß. Pass auf die Grizzlies auf.


----------



## hardcore-666 (11. April 2011)

Laut Aussage vom Freitag soll ALLES da sein außer FOX.

Diese sollen ca. ab dem 15.4 bei _Toxoholic_´s eintreffen und dann zu Votec versendet werden, ab dann soll der Zusammenbau bzw. die Auslieferung beginnen.

Also die Leute, die FOX 2011 bestellt haben werden vermutlich Ostern mit Oma auf dem Sofa sitzen.


----------



## hardcore-666 (11. April 2011)

@ akami

VOTEC V.SX - Anodized            
Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: Crank Brothers Iodin AM
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Crank Brothers Iodine, Vorbau: Crank Brothers Iodine, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Sattelstütze: (Änderung) auf Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9 

Tuning:
Crank Brothers Griffe
Crank Brothers Pedal XX5050 geändert auf Titanachse und nachbearbeitet
Formula matchmaker
Div. Titalschrauben in Gold
Endkappen 
Änderung Sram XO Schaltwerk Gold / Carbon
Änderung Scrm XO PG 990 Kassette
Änderung Sram XO Schalthebel 2010 Gold / Carbon von 3fach auf Hammerschmidt
Reverb Hülse von poliert auf Gold eloxiert

Mal sehen was mir noch so einfällt.


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

@ cream23:

Ja zeig denen mal, was wir deutschen für Bikes bauen. Vorallem weil die diesjährigen Rockys, Norcos, Specis auch einfach mal derdammt häßlich sind, finde ich zumindest. - Weiter so!

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann die wirklich anfangen auszuliefern und vor allem, wann es mal vernünftige Aussagen zum Liefertermin gibt. HEUTE ist mein VIERTER mir telefonisch angekündigter DEFINITIVE Liefertermin.


@ hardcore-666:

Wenn das mit dem 15.4. stimmen sollte und der CaneCreek nicht ewig auf sich warten lässt, müsste ich mein Bike in KW16 bekommen, ganz knapp vor Ostern, das wäre mal eine geile Nummer aber wie gesagt ich freue mich erst, wenn die offizielle Email da ist.

Schön, dass ich nicht der einzige verrückte bin, der noch so einiges modifizieren will. Meine Matchmaker und XTR-Ausleger sind auch bestellt und müssten mich in ca. einer Woche erreichen, dann wird herum experimentiert, ob man tatsächlich Formula mit den XTR-Schalthebeln als Matchmaker fahren kann. Das einzige, was jetzt schade ist, ist dass die Reverb fest mit der Schelle verbunden ist.


----------



## gotoos (11. April 2011)

@ alle Modder
Ihr seit euch aber schon sicher, dass ihr euer V.SX auch benutzt, oder?
Ich frage nur für den Fall, dass ihr euer Bike vor der Eisdiele zur Schau stellen wollt.
Ich hätte da noch ein nützliches Zubehör für euch gefunden!
http://www.fritz-berger.de/fbonline...=&utm_content=&utm_campaign=SEO&partnerid=33O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (11. April 2011)

Der war gut.
Ich gehe jetzt biken, habe ja mein Neues schon seit Februar.


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

Natürlich wird das Teil genutzt und gerockt aber schick aussehen darf es doch auch ansonsten würde ich mir ein Canyon kaufen


----------



## gotoos (11. April 2011)

@akami,
klar soll es auch gur aussehen (Canyon war gut)
Aber es ist nicht so, dass du einen Lappen und Eimer zum Putzen mit in den Wald nimmst oder
War nur Spass!!


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

Lappen und Eimer? Da kommt eine Autofolier drauf und fÃ¼r den Notfall kommen zwei Sherpa mit der Waschanlage hinter her. Aber eigentlich sollte es nun auch reichen. Wenn ich alle Teile berechne ohne VergÃ¼nstigungen und mit Verpackung und Versand, dann liegt das Bike jetzt bei â¬4480.01,- Mehr solls dann auch nicht werden 

Ps.: Ich vertrage SpaÃ auch auf meine Kosten. Wer austeilt, muss auch einstecken kÃ¶nnen


----------



## hardcore-666 (11. April 2011)

@ akami

Wie kommst Du denn auf GESAMT 4480.01, hast Du dir den Rahmen mit Original Swarovski Steinen und Echt Gold bestücken lassen? *
*


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

@ hardcore-666:

Zum Votec V.SX ab Werk:

Rahmen: Farbe: Black Metallic, Silver / Gold, GrÃ¼Ãe: M
Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufradsatz: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angle Set
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR, Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Shimano XTR, Umwerfer: Shimano XTR, Kurbel: Shimano XTR, KettenblÃ¤tter: New XTR Bashguard/32/24, Kette: Shimano XTR, KettenfÃ¼hrung: NC-17 Stinger
Rahmenschutz: Votec Mini Fender

Preis inklusive Versand und Safetybox: â¬3829.40,-


Bestellung bei BMO:

Reifen: Maxxis Advantage EXO 26x2.4", Maxxis Advantage 26x2.25"
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau, schwarz, L
Barplugs: Hope GripDoctor, gold
Spacer: NG Sports Carbonspacer Set
Pedale: Sixpack - Icon Titan -MG- Plattform, schwarz, goldene Pins
Unterrohrschutz: 	BikeShield - Tubeshield, medium
Sonstiges: Trickstuff - XTR Ausleger fÃ¼r Clapton Schalthebelschelle

Preis, Versandkostenfrei: â¬382.49,-


Bestellung bei r2:

Matchmaker: FORMULA The One PAAR
Rahmenschutz: 2x JAGWIRE tube tops 3G schwarz 4 Stk.
Ventilkappe: Aluminium eloxiert SV franzÃ¶s. Ventil, schwarz 
EndhÃ¼lsen: JAGWIRE 10 Stk., schwarz
Latexmilch: 2x Schwalbe "Doc Blue" 100ml
Reifenwulstschmiermittel: Schwalbe Easy Fit Montagefluid 50ml

Preis, Versandkostenfrei: â¬97.45,-


Bestellung bei ebay:

Kettenstrebenschutz: Shimano XTR, Neopren

Preis inklusive Versand: â¬10.00,-


Votec + BMO + r2 + ebay = â¬4319.34,-
Entweder habe ich mich beim letzten mal verrechnet oder ich habe irgendwas vergessen. Ich wÃ¼rde aber momentan auf verrechnet tippen. Trotzdem eine stolze Summe fÃ¼r ein Bike.


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

Doch ich habe etwas vergessen.

Bestellung bei Starbike:

Bremshebel: Formula The One Carbon-Bremshebel Upgrade-Kit

Preis inklusive Versand: â¬160.62,-


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. April 2011)

Darf das dann noch fahren?
Wäre mir definitiv zu teuer für ein Bike, daß auch mal härter rangenommen wird.


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

Das darf und kann dann noch fahren und wird auch definitiv nicht verschont. Ich habe lange gespart auf dieses Bike und will es einmal so haben, wie ich es möchte und vorstelle. Das reicht dann auch erstmal für eine Weile.


----------



## xysiu33 (11. April 2011)

akami: alle Achtung !

Meine Fresse: da brauchst du aber einen Bodyguard für dein Votec 

Auf deine Fotos bin ich jetzt ganz gespannt.

Neben guten Pedalen würde ich mein Votec nur mit einem guten Navi bestücken. Damit müsste sich das Bike abfinden.  

Du sollstenst noch an einen GPS-Sender denken, wenn das schöne Stück
abhanden kommen sollte 

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.

P.S. wenn du die Originalreifen los werden willst ( welche wären das ) dann schicke mir ein Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

Ja bei dem Bike gilt dann: Entweder drauf sitzen oder angeschlossen in der Wohnung. Ich habe nur ein wenig Angst, da ich nicht einschätzen kann, wie das SX nachher aussehen wird. Hoffentlich gibt es da keine bösen Überraschungen aber ich bin optimistisch eingestellt. - An GPS habe ich auch schon gedacht. Mals ehen wann es die JambaAPP "Biketracker" gibt 

Auf das Schrauben freue ich mich wirklich aber ich hasse es die Federelemente einzustellen....

Zum Thema Pedalen kann ich nur sagen: Sixpack Icon Magnesiumkörper mit Titanachse, riesen groß mit 100x95mm und das bei 265 Gramm pro Paar, jetzt müssen die nur noch lernen den Preis zu tunen 

@ Pellen: Das sind die Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4, leider weiß ich nicht welche Version. Wenn es der Trailstar UST sein sollte, behalte ich ihn. Jede andere Version kannst du gerne haben. ich würde dir bescheid geben, sobald die Dinger da sind, wenn dir das zeitlich passt.


----------



## gotoos (11. April 2011)

@akami
ich würde dir dann noch den Link empfehlen 
http://downhill.at/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/fahrradschloss.jpg


----------



## BierSteige23 (11. April 2011)

..also wenn mein V.FR dann endlich mal da ist kommen erstmal nur Pedale ran, die wichtigsten Schrauben werden gecheckt und es wird Luftdruck aus den Reifen gelassen(Mein V.SX wurde mit gefühlten 10Bar ausgeliefert ). 
Und dann wird die Kiste eingefahren und geschaut ob Federn auf mein Gewicht passen...(achso wenn ich ne DigiCam greifbar hab gibts vorher natürlich ein paar Bilder ohne Dreck für'S Archiv und das IBC-Forum).

Einen Liefertermin habe ich allerdings noch nicht...


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

@ gotoos:

Das muss schon so aussehen:






Und bloß nicht der Freundin geben, dann sieht das so aus:






@ Biersteige: 

Ja auf meinen Liefertermin warte ich auch. Mir wurde versichert (*hust*), dass sich meine Leiferung nicht verzögern wird durch den CaneCreek. Wie denn auch ohne Liefertermin. Naja du hast ja vielleicht noch das Glück dir das Bike von cream23 krallen zu können. Schon mal einfahren und testen ohne Angst vor Kratzern zu haben


----------



## BierSteige23 (11. April 2011)

..wehe das Bike von cream23 kommt vor meinem. Ich habe 4 Tage früher bestellt.


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

Ich glaube bei mir schlägt Murphy zu: Zuerst bestellt, zuletzt beliefert  - Naja ich kann ja ein wenig mit meinen Einzelteilen kuscheln.


----------



## nightprowler (11. April 2011)

Hallo Akami,

wenns da ist,aber auch wirklich sofort Bilder und zwar gescheite (nicht den üblichen Fotohandyschrott) einstellen.

Uwe.


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hallo Akami,
> 
> wenns da ist,aber auch wirklich sofort Bilder und zwar gescheite (nicht den üblichen Fotohandyschrott) einstellen.
> 
> Uwe.



Die hochauflösende Spiegelreflexkamera ist geladen und entsichert


----------



## cream23 (11. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei mir schlägt Murphy zu



Warum entwickelt eigentlich Schwalbe keine Muddy Murphy Reifen? 
Für Leute, die gerne flicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

@cream23: Weil man sich zum Trailshreddern und nicht zum Trailflicken verabreden möchte


----------



## Andi666521 (12. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort.
Ich habe mein v.sx am 14.01 bestellt und gestern mit einem Votecmitarbeiter telefoniert und der meinte,
dass in KW 16 noch keine Bikes ausgeliefert werden.

Das lustige ist nur, der konnte nicht mal meine Bestellung finden!
Werde heute nochmal anrufen und fragen was da Sache ist.


----------



## akami (12. April 2011)

Moin Andy,

willkommen bei den Wartenden. Ich habe vier Tage nach dir bestellt. So wie ich das sehe wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass es erst in KW18 zu Lieferungen kommt. Zum einen weil FOX noch nicht da ist, zum anderen durch die Feiertage. Außerdem haben alle die, die schon ihre Liefertermine erhalten haben, alle KW18 als Ansage bekommen und das obwohl laut Votec von einigen schon alle Teile da sind. - Aber irgendwie macht das ein wenig unmut, wenn die dann noch nicht mal mehr die Bestellung finden. Ich würde direkt auf dem roten Telefon anrufen (Herr Fricke).

Aus reiner Neugier, in welcher Konfiguration kommt dein SX?


----------



## Andi666521 (12. April 2011)

@akami

Genau der am roten Telefon konnte sie ja nicht finden!

Ich habe bestellt:

Lyrik rc2dh
Dt Swiss xm180
Dt Swiss ex 1750
Hammerschmidt x9
Formula the One 
Rock shox reverbe(die nach gestrigen stand noch nicht da ist)
Lenker ist Standard(kommt aber ein anderer hin)


----------



## akami (12. April 2011)

Was machen die Jungs da eigentlich? Mal ist die Reverb da und mal wieder nicht. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die überhaupt Kompletträder verkaufen  - Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Außerdem habe ich eben erfahren, dass der "Trickstuff - XTR Ausleger für Clapton Schalthebelschelle" den ich mit dem "Formula Matchmaker The One" kombinieren wollte leider auch erst in ca. einem Monat wieder verfügbar ist, da die aktuelle Charge einen Materialfehler hat.


----------



## gotoos (12. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gestern und heute mit Votec telefoniert.
Bei meiner Bestellung vor knapp 4 Wochen waren bereits alle von mir bestellten Komponenten am Lager. Ich habe extra Komponenten gewählt die Lager am Lager liegen und so nicht wie ihr monatelang auf Weihnachten warten zu müssen. Bisher dachte ich, dass die mir genannten 6 Wochen auf die hohe Anzahl der Bestellungen zurück zu führen ist und nicht darauf, dass 90% der Teile fehlen. Da eure Teile ja nicht da sind, hab ich also gestern mal nach meinem Bike gefragt. Da ja alle Teile da sind (das wurde mir erneut bestätigt) würde ich die Teile gerne abholen und das Bike nun selbst montieren.
Wie mir Votec nun telefonsich mitteilte, sind die Rahmen noch NICHT gepulvert.
Herr Heyden hat den Pulverplan, ist aber weder heute noch gestern in der Firma gewesen.
Es nutzen die besten Komponenten nichts, wenn die Rahmen noch nicht mal fertig sind.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum nicht schon die Bike gebaut werden, deren Teile alle da sind. Bringt immerhin schon mal Geld in die Kasse und zufriedene Kunden.
In der 2. Mai Woche gehts für mich nach Finale Ligure zum 24 Stunden Rennen. Ich hab keine Lust mit meinem alten Bike hinfahren zu müssen und dann noch die Gabel instandsetzen zu dürfen.
__________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FALBERT (12. April 2011)

Guten Abend alle zusammen,will nun auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben ich hab mein V.SX Gr.M am 17.03 bestellt und hab heute auch mal eine Anwort bekommen was die Lieferung angeht.Mir wurde mitgeteilt das Fox in der 17 KW liefert und danach die Montage beginnt aber irgendwie bekommt hier jeder andere Infos.Bin mal gespannt ob in der 18 KW die Ventilkappen schon da sind.


----------



## gotoos (12. April 2011)

@FALBERT
die Ventilkappen sind schon seit 2 Wochen da.
Es fehlt aber noch die Luft für die Nobby nic.
Für Fat Albert ist die Luft auch schon da


----------



## Broenner (12. April 2011)

Ich persönlich finde es eine frechtheit, meine Komponenten sind auch vollständig und mir wurde gesagt frühstens frühstens KW:18 nachdem ich am 12.03 bestellt habe. Ich finde es nicht gerade toll  das erst die drann kommen die früher bestellt haben aber noch auf FOX warten müssen.


----------



## BierSteige23 (12. April 2011)

@Beonner:

Noch hat wohl keiner ein Bike bekommen. Also noch braucht sich niemand übergangen fühlen. Und Du hast doch auch die Reverb, oder? Ist die jetzt wirklich da? ...hier liest man wiedersprüchliches...


----------



## akami (12. April 2011)

Ich weiß von meinem Bike, dass es gepulvert und vormontiert ist.


----------



## akami (12. April 2011)

@ BierSteige23: Die Reverb verhält sich wie Schrödingers Katze!


----------



## BierSteige23 (12. April 2011)

@Akami: Dann soll Votec endlich mal nachschauen ob die Katze endlich tot is


----------



## akami (12. April 2011)

Wenigstens kommen morgen meine Carbonbremshebel, welche dann zusammen mit den anderen Parts in der Vitrine Grünspan ansetzen können


----------



## adiboo (13. April 2011)

HalliHallo

Melde mich nun auch mal: Ich habe mein V.FR am 9.2.2011 bestellt und habe noch keinen Liefertermin erhalten! 
Zu Glück habe ich noch ein Bike zum riden.....
Wünsch euch was.


----------



## akami (13. April 2011)

Servus!

@ adiboo: Ich würde mal so auf KW18 tippen.


Ansonsten habe ich keine Neuigkeiten bezüglich Votec. Ich lasse denen jetzt mal ein paar Tage Luft. Spätestens Freitag werde ich anrufen und fragen, ob Fox Toxoholics bzw. Votec erreicht hat.
Naja und meine Carbongriffe sind heute eingetroffen. Leider ist die Bildqualität nicht so gut aber ich denke mal man erkennt es.

Bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (13. April 2011)

@akami: Wenn Du eh bei Votec anrufst kannst ja nochmal nach Schrödingers Katze fragen 

Ich habe jetzt mehere Emails wegen Liefertermin geschreiben aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Spätestens näcshte Woche werde ich dann aber auch mal zum Telefon greifen...


----------



## akami (13. April 2011)

Ich glaube ich gehe mit denen mal die Komplette Partliste durch und verlange eine genaue Bestandliste . An dem verstrahlten Fellvieh bin ich ja selber interessiert.

SpecialEdit:


----------



## ChaosRaven (13. April 2011)

Noch einer der die Videos von Votec auf Facebook schaut..


----------



## akami (13. April 2011)

Was ist dieses "Facebook"?


----------



## BierSteige23 (13. April 2011)

Als ob Du das nicht wüsstet


----------



## akami (13. April 2011)

Irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade ernsthaft gestalkt......


----------



## BierSteige23 (13. April 2011)

Sorry. Nicht übel nehmen Namensvetter. Du muss ja weiter Votec für uns stalken


----------



## akami (13. April 2011)

Ne ist alles gut. Noch schiebe ich keine Verfolgungsängste. Eher im Gegenteil, ich hoffe, dass mich bald mal ein hübsches SX verfolgt


----------



## ChaosRaven (13. April 2011)

Das hat den Auftrag bei mir aufzuschlagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (13. April 2011)

Was willste denn mit meinem SX? Damit kannst du doch gar nix anfangen


----------



## ChaosRaven (13. April 2011)

Ausschlachten, verkaufen und Teile für meines besorgen!


----------



## akami (14. April 2011)

ChaosRaven mal ganz unter uns..........BESOFFEN?


----------



## Platzhoersch (14. April 2011)

Gerade mit Votec telefoniert. Folgender Informationsstand:

- ALLE Bestellungen, die bis Ende Februar eingegangen sind, werden bis Ende April ausgeliefert!

- Die letzte fehlende Bestellung ist ja bekanntlich die Rockshox Reverb und FOX. Diese kommt morgen beim Spediteur an und ist Montag bei Votec. Dann erfolgen der Endzusammenbau.

Viele Grüße, BÄM


----------



## BierSteige23 (14. April 2011)

Das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten. Dann sollte ich nach aktuellem Informationsstand ja noch diesen Monat mein Bike bekommen.


----------



## akami (14. April 2011)

Servus,

und DANKE Platzhoersch für diese geniale Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FALBERT (14. April 2011)

Ihr Glückspilze ich hab mitte März bestellt,da werde ich wohl noch so einige Wochen warten dürfen.Kann mir jemand sagen in welcher Farbe die X0 Gruppe geliefert wird.


----------



## akami (14. April 2011)

@ Falbert: Einige Märzbesteller haben schon Ihre Email mit dem Liefertermin für KW18 erhalten. Denke mal, da dürftest auch du dabei sein. X0 in weiß wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## FALBERT (14. April 2011)

Danke für die Info hatte vorgestern nachgefragt zwecks Lieferung habe als Antwort bekommen das Fox nicht da ist,und somit nicht geliefert werden kann.E-Mail habe ich nicht erhalten.X0 in weiß?Meinst du das X in rot und 0 in weiß?


----------



## akami (14. April 2011)

Ah Sorry Falbert. Ich war Gedanklich irgendwie bei der 9er-Gruppe. Bei X.0 tippe ich mal bekommst du, wie du schon beschrieben hast den Standart (rotes X, weiße 0). Wenn du farblich was anderes möchtest, kannst du das mit Votec absprechen. In der Regel klappt das.


----------



## FALBERT (14. April 2011)

Nö genau so soll es sein.X in rot und 0 in weiß.


----------



## akami (14. April 2011)

Na das sollte klappen. Aber ein Anruf um bösen Überraschungen vorzubeugen schadet nicht. 
Ansonsten ein sehr schöner Einstieg:







Mich würde interessieren wo das ist und wie es ein wenig weiter unten aussieht, wird es flacher? - Heile runter gekommen?


----------



## gotoos (14. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Bestellung bei BMO:
> 
> Reifen: Maxxis Advantage EXO 26x2.4", Maxxis Advantage 26x2.25"



@akami

ich bin heute noch mal über deine Bestelung bei BMO gestolpert.
Der Reifen ist KEIN UST!!!
Wie bekommst du den als UST? Doc Blue wird da doch nicht reichen oder?
Als UST gibt es den nur als 2.1.
Klär mich auf, hast du da besondere Beziehungen?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (14. April 2011)

@ gotoos:

Ja BMO stellt mir die Prototypen des Advantage UST in 2.4" und 2.25" zur Verfügung. Nein leider ist es nicht so aber um dich mal wie gewünscht aufzuklären: Du brauchst nicht zwangsläufig einen UST-Reifen um Tubeless fahren zu können. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Reifenwulst richtig liegt und du mit Latexmilch arbeitest und ohne Reifenheber, damit du die Wulst nicht beschädigst. Einige Reifen eigenen sich dazu besser als andere. Der Advantage soll sich eher weniger gut eignen aber ich möchte ihn unbedingt fahren. Und nach der langen Wartezeit wird die Fummelmehrzeit wohl kaum ins Gewicht fallen.

In der ersten Zeit wird der Reifen noch ein wenig Luft verlieren. Komplett dicht ist er dann ungefähr nach einer Woche.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## akami (15. April 2011)

Moinsen!

Eben erneut mit Votec gesprochen. Mir wurde bestätigt was dem Kollegen Platzhoersch gesagt wurde. Fox trifft Montag ein und dann geht es mit Hochdruck los. Zusätzlich wurde mir eine Auslieferung für nächste Woche zugesagt (Bestelltermin 18.01.).

Mal sehen, ob das was wird


----------



## BierSteige23 (15. April 2011)

...Gratuliere! Mal schaun ob ich mein's dann viell. auch noch vor Ostern bekomm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (15. April 2011)

@akami
ich drück dir die Daumen.
Da ich am 13.05. nach Finale Ligure zum 24 Stunden Rennen aufbreche wurde mir bei Bestellung ein Liefertermin bis zum 01.05. zugesagt und vertraglich fixiert. Auf Nachfrage vergangener Woche stand der Termin auf etwas wackeligen Beinen. Wenn das nicht klappt, hab ich ein echtes Problem.
Bis zum Defekt meiner Gabel hätte ich ja nich mit meinem alten Bike fahren können, das scheidet aber nun aus.
Wir fahren das Rennen zwar nicht selbst mit, sind aber bei den Trainings dabei. 
Das ich auf UST auch normale Reifen fahren kann wusste ich, dass du aber einen nicht UST zum UST umbauen kannst, dass war mir neu. 
Ich werde dann mal eher den neuen Hans Dampf ausprobieren, den soll es ja Ende des Monats auch als UST geben.
_____________


----------



## akami (15. April 2011)

@ Biersteige: Danke für deine Gratulation, es muss jetzt nur noch klappen. Hoffentlich kommt deins auch zeitnah, bin nämlich total auf eure Konfigs gespannt.

@ gotoos: Wie gesagt mit einigen klappt es gut mit anderen eher weniger. Ich probiere mein Glück erstmal mit den Advantage. Ansonsten würde mich der rauchende Hans auch interessieren. Und auch dir wünsche ich, dass dein Bike zeitnah oder zumindest rechtzeitig kommt.

@ Allgemein: Da Trickstuff noch bis mindestens Ende April braucht und mit der Bestellung auch die Carbonspacer mitkommen, kann ich leider nicht direkt komplett umbasteln. Naja man kann nicht alles haben. Dass das bike jetzt endlich kommt ist ja Grund genug zum feiern, wobei ich versuche meine Freude zurück zu halten, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## BierSteige23 (15. April 2011)

Bin auch noch skeptisch. 
Ich persönlich habe noch keinen Liefertermin. Auf Mail kam noch keine Antwort. Werde wohl heute Abend mal dort anrufen...


----------



## akami (15. April 2011)

Ja auf die Email kann man echt lange warten, dann doch lieber telefonieren und direkt eine Antwort bekommen. Einen Liefertermin habe ich auch noch nicht, deshalb wird sich auch mit dem Feiern noch zurück gehalten. Erst wenn ich es schriftlich habe, wann und dass mein Bike kommt, werde ich erst durchdrehen 
Ach Mist, ich habe gar nicht gefragt was unser im Dunkeln leuchtendes, Japan aversiertes, eingeschlossenes Subjekt mit neun Leben macht. Naja wird wohl da sein....... .


----------



## BierSteige23 (15. April 2011)

..und hoffentlich sind meine Kurbelbrüder wirklich da. Da gab es einfach auch zuviele Gerüchte hier im Forum und bei Votec


----------



## akami (15. April 2011)

Und hoffentlich halten die Dinger was sie versprechen. Ich habe mich ja bewusst dagegen entschieden. Ich würde mich sehr über einen fahrbericht freuen.


----------



## BierSteige23 (15. April 2011)

Klar, ich berichte gern wenn ich die Teile mal ein wenig gefahren bin. Oder zerlegt hab .
Muss zugegeben dass ich die Teile in erster Line aus optischen Gründen und wegen des attraktiven Preises genommen habe.
Wobei ich die Dinger neulich im Shop in Stuttgart gesehen hab und von der Farbe ein wenig enttäuscht war. Kommen in echt deutlich dunkler raus als auf den Bildern im Netz.


----------



## Endurance (16. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ja auf die Email kann man echt lange warten, dann doch lieber telefonieren und direkt eine Antwort bekommen.


kann ich bestätigen - 2 Wochen alle drei Tage gefragt erst heute ein Feedback. Meine Bestellung war vor >3 Wochen. Lediglich Aussage mom. Lieferzeit 6-8 Wochen und das der Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C erst nach Ostern lieferbar ist...


----------



## akami (16. April 2011)

@ Biersteige: 
Ja ich habe mich Anfangs auch blenden lassen aber die Deemax sind schon geiler und passen auch besser zu meinem Bike. Trotzdem teste was das Zeug hält und mach mal einen vernünftigen Testbericht und ein paar Detailbilder. Du hast den Sage in grün bestellt oder?

@ Endurance:
Erstmal willkommen im Wartezimmer.
Momentan ist anrufen das einzige was man tun kann, um relativ scnell an seine Infos zu kommen. Eine Mail dauert da zu lange außer es geht um Banales aber selbst dann ist die Frage, ob überhaupt eine Antwort kommt. Ich bin ja immer sehr neugierig. Was hast du dir schönes bestellt? - Und sag jetzt nicht:"Ein Fahrrad.", etwas mehr Information darf es schon sein.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (16. April 2011)

So ich hätte da noch mal ein kleines Video. Wie man sieht kann man alles was man runter dropt auch hochfahren. Diese Videos zeigen mir, dass ich kein Fahrrad fahrrad fahren kann  - Mein Respect an Nicolai:


----------



## Endurance (16. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Endurance:
> Erstmal willkommen im Wartezimmer.
> Momentan ist anrufen das einzige was man tun kann, um relativ scnell an seine Infos zu kommen. Eine Mail dauert da zu lange außer es geht um Banales aber selbst dann ist die Frage, ob überhaupt eine Antwort kommt. Ich bin ja immer sehr neugierig. Was hast du dir schönes bestellt? - Und sag jetzt nicht:"Ein Fahrrad.", etwas mehr Information darf es schon sein.
> 
> Grüße.


VOTEC V.FR - Konfiguriert          M (bin 1.85m hatte bisher immer M, L wäre auch gegangen)

Rahmenfarbe: White
Hauptdecor: Black
Styledecor: Yellow _(sollte hoffentlich zur Felge passen)_

*Gabel*: 
Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2 _(einbrücken hätts auch getan - wollte aber mal was anderes - gebe offen zu Optik hat ne Rolle gespielt)_
*Dämpfer*: 
Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C _(wegen Gewicht - Alternative Titan war mir zu unflexibel)_
*Laufrad*: 
Mavic Deemax Ultimate _(leicht und stabil)_
*Reifen*: 
Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4_ (naja sind eh schnell runter)_
*Bremsen*: 
Shimano Saint, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm _(hatte etlich Formulas und oft Probs mit Luft im System)_
*Cockpit*: 
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149,  (_bisher überall Syntace dran gehabt - immer super)_
Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
*Sattel*: 
Selle Italia XO
*Sattelstütze*: 
Syntace P6 Alu _(hab schon drei zum wechseln)_
*Antrieb*: 
Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, _(gut genug)_
Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR,_ (schwer und breit aber einfach genial)_
Kettenblätter: 22, Kette: Sram X9 

Momentan fahre ich Canyon Torque FR (auch mit HS) siehe auch Avatar


----------



## Schiltrac (16. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> So ich hätte da noch mal ein kleines Video. Wie man sieht kann man alles was man runter dropt auch hochfahren. Diese Videos zeigen mir, dass ich kein Fahrrad fahrrad fahren kann  - Mein Respect an Nicolai:


 
Ich würde mal eher sagen: Ein dickes Lob an Whyex Productions! Die machen echt tolle Videos.

Bei Trial hätte ich auch keine Chance mitzuhalten, will es natürlich mit dem neuen V.SX gleich auch mal versuchen auf Steine rauf zu "springen". Die HS wird ein allfälligen Bodenkontakt hoffentlich aushalten

Ich finde aber dies entspricht eher meinem zukünftigen Einsatzgebiet des V.SX:






@Erreichbarkeit Votec: Als ich am 12.4 eine Mail bezüglich des Liefertermins schrieb, kam schon ca. 2h später eine Nachticht zurück. Leider auch nur mit der Aussage: 6-8 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang.... Ich will einfach einen Termin, sodass ich ein fettes *V.SX* irgendwann im Kalender eintragen kann .

mfg


----------



## akami (16. April 2011)

@ Video: Endurofeeling pur. So muss das SX getrieben werden, um sich wohl zu fühlen.

@ Steinsprung: Mit der HS haste ja auch eine ungeahnte Bodenfreiheit, welche mir leider verwährt bleibt.

@ Erreichbarkeit: Habe immer mindestens einen Tag warten müssen. Da hat wohl jemand spezielle Verbindungen.

@ Kalender: Das fette V.SX hatte ich schon mehrfach drin stehen, so ein Dreck aber laut Votec soll ja nächste Woche mein Bike endlich kommen. Mal sehen, ob ich Montag schon bescheid bekomme wann. Wobei ich ja schon befürchte länger warten zu müssen wegen dem CaneCreek.


----------



## ChaosRaven (16. April 2011)

Ich würd gern mal wissen, was ich für meine Änderung auf X.0 nachzahlen muss... 
Da hab ich auch seit ner Woche keine Antwort drauf..
Oder wechsel ich nochmal auf HS?!


----------



## akami (16. April 2011)

@ ChaosRaven: Die Preisdifferenz von 

Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, KettenblÃ¤tter: 24, Kette: Sram X9


auf


Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Zahnkranz: Sram XO 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Umwerfer: Sram XO, Kurbel: Sram XO, KettenblÃ¤tter: 44/33/22, Kette: Sram XO


bzw.


Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Zahnkranz: Sram XO 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Umwerfer: Sram XO, Kurbel: Sram XO, KettenblÃ¤tter: 39/26, Kette: Sram XO


betrÃ¤gt â¬220.00,-.

Da ich meine Bestellung auch umgeÃ¤ndert habe und ewig keine Rechnung bekommen habe, habe ich Votec mal gefragt, wie das funktionieren soll. Denn ich wÃ¼rde es sehr Ã¤rgerlich empfinden, wenn durch die Nachzahlung eine LieferverzÃ¶gerung auftreten wÃ¼rde. Da wurde mir gesagt, dass man vorher rechtzeitig benachrichtig wird und man abspricht, wie die Nachzahlung von statten geht. - Habe auch gehofft vergessen zu werden 


@ Endurance:
SchÃ¶ner Aufbau und Recht hast du, denn nicht nur gute Parts sondern auch die Optik macht ein Bike erst zu einem LiebhaberstÃ¼ck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (17. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Endurance:
> Schöner Aufbau und Recht hast du, denn nicht nur gute Parts sondern auch die Optik macht ein Bike erst zu einem Liebhaberstück.



Danke - wenn der Fahrer schon nix taugt, soll zumindest das Bike was her machen. Peinlich wird es dann, wenn die 10cm Stufe mit einem FR Geschoß geschoben wird und alle Welt zuschaut


----------



## BierSteige23 (17. April 2011)

@akami: Gibt's die Sage auch in einer anderen Farbe als dieses grün?


----------



## akami (17. April 2011)

Also der Iodine AM wurde für 2012 ja farblich verändert aber ich denke mal nicht, dass es den Sage in einer anderen Farbe gibt aber das müsstest du mit Votec klären. Ruf' doch mal direkt morgen früh an und frag, ob dein Rahmen schon lackiert wurde, wenn nicht kannst du auf vielleicht auf den roten Opium ausweichen.


----------



## akami (17. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Also der Iodine AM wurde für 2012 ja farblich verändert aber ich denke mal nicht, dass es den Sage in einer anderen Farbe gibt aber das müsstest du mit Votec klären. Ruf' doch mal direkt morgen früh an und frag, ob dein Rahmen schon lackiert wurde, wenn nicht kannst du auf vielleicht auf den roten Opium ausweichen.



Ich war eben auf der Crank Brothers Homepage und habe den Iodine AM 3 gesehen, wie ich ihn bekommen hätte, wenn ich nicht auf die Deemax gegangen wäre. Gott bin ich froh, dass ich dieses Augenkrebsmonster nicht an meinem Bike habe:








Grüße.


----------



## BierSteige23 (17. April 2011)

Die sehen doch ganz gut aus. Das mit den wenigen Speichen ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich finde es zumind. mal ein bisschen Abwechslung.


----------



## akami (17. April 2011)

Ich finde die sehen aus wie ein misslungender PimpMyBikeVersuch


----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

So ich habe eben Kurzwahlspeicher "2" gedrÃ¼ckt und hatte prompt einen von zwei Votec Mitarbeitern, mit denen ich heute schon gesprochen habe, die mir folgendes sagen konnten:

1. Fox ist nocht nicht eingetroffen.
2. Mein Rad ist kommissioniert.
3. Ob es diese Woche kommt sei fraglich.
4. Dass, sie mein Geld erhalten haben.
5. Dass ich gleich zurÃ¼ckgerufen werde, da ich gebeten habe den noch auszustehenden Betrag zu Ã¼berweisen, damit es nicht zu einer LieferverzÃ¶gerung kommt. Mal sehen, wann â¬20.00,- (Aufschlag LRS von Iodine AM auf Deemax) und â¬90.00,- (Aufschlag Steuersatz von FSA auf Cane Creek) zusammengerechnet wurden und ich grÃ¼nes Licht fÃ¼r die Ãberweisung bekomme.
6. Dass der gekÃ¼ndigte Herr Fricke (was auch immer er verbrochen hat) vergessen hat meine BestellÃ¤nderungen durch zu geben. 

Sonst irgendwelche Neuigkeiten der Wartenden?


----------



## gotoos (18. April 2011)

Hallo akami,

das mit Herrn Fricke habe ich auch heute morgen erfahren.
Ich warte auf eine Info wann mein Bike gepulvert wird.
Da ich es selbst zusammenbauen möchte und nur noch der Rahmen fehlt, sollte ich vielleicht Glück haben und es auch noch diesen Monat bekommen.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Broenner (18. April 2011)

Hallo, melde mich auch mal wieder
Weiß einer ob die REVERB gekommen ist?
Und mir wurde gesagt in Frankfurt in 6Wochen diese Woche ist die 6Woche dann haben sie gesagt KW18 und heute habe ich erfahren MITTE MAI obwohl alle Teile für mein Bike da sind außer die Reverb aber die wäre ja angeblich heute eingetroffen.


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. April 2011)

Na toll..
Mein Bestellausdruck liegt im Büro.
Würde ja gerne wissen, ob meine Bestelländerungen dann bekannt sind?! :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (18. April 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Na toll..
> Mein Bestellausdruck liegt im Büro.
> Würde ja gerne wissen, ob meine Bestelländerungen dann bekannt sind?! :/


 
Weißt du ob die REVERB GEKOMMEN IST.


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. April 2011)

Woher?


----------



## BierSteige23 (18. April 2011)

also der akami hat geschrieben sein Bike wäre kommisioniert. Und in seiner config is ne Reverb. Daraus folgere ich Reverb ist da. Alle Angaben zu Votec wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## Broenner (18. April 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> also der akami hat geschrieben sein Bike wäre kommisioniert. Und in seiner config is ne Reverb. Daraus folgere ich Reverb ist da. Alle Angaben zu Votec wie immer ohne Gewähr


 
Ist ja mal wieder ganz toll, meine parts sind jetzt allllle da und musss immernoch 3bis 4wochen warten. Der Kollege Akami, bekommt sein bike dann immernoch vor mir obwohl er noch auf FOX warten muss.


----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

Moinsen!

Aus einem weiteren Telefonat heute ergab sich:

1. Alles bis auf FOX soll da sein. Soll aber schon bei Toxoholics angekommen sein.
2. Der noch zu zahlende Betrag von â¬20.00,- + â¬90.00,- fÃ¼r meine Nachbestellung betrÃ¤gt laut Votec â¬75.80,- (es haben 2 Mitarbeiter durchgerechnet). Nach dem ich darÃ¼ber aufgeklÃ¤rt habe, dass wohl versehentlich Verpackungs- und Versandkosten in die Bikerechnung gingen und der Betrag definitiv â¬110.00,- sei, wurde mir gedankt, da man ja noch nicht so lange in der Firma sei.

So viel sei zu diesem Telefonat gesagt. Selbige Mitarbeiterin versicherte mir, dass mein Bike diese Woche kommen wÃ¼rde allerdings habe ich noch keine Email mit meinem Liefertermin. SpÃ¤testens Mittwoch sollte das geld gebucht sein und ich werde noch mal anrufen.

WICHTIG!
Solltet ihr in letzter Zeit oder gar noch bei Herrn Fricke eien BestellÃ¤nderung oder WÃ¼nsche aufgegeben haben, dann meldet euch bei Votec und fragt noch mal nach, ob diese auch wirklich angekommen sind. Bei mir und einigen anderen wurde leider nichts dokumentiert und man mÃ¶chte ja keine bÃ¶se Ãberraschung erleben, wenn der Karton geÃ¶ffnet wird.

GrÃ¼Ãe.


----------



## Broenner (18. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Aus einem weiteren Telefonat heute ergab sich:
> 
> ...


 
Glückspilz Akami,dir fehlt immer noch FOX meine Parts sind allle da warum ziehen die dann nicht einfach mein BIKE vor


----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

@ Broenner:

Also ich glaube nach dem ganzen Ärger mit Votec bin auch ich kein Glückspilz. Dass dein Bike nicht kommt, könnte verschiedene Grüne haben:

1. Vor kurzem wurde mir Seitens Votec gesagt, dass jetzt nur noch die Bestellliste nach Datum abgehakt wird, das heiß für dich warten bis du dran bist.

2. Die Reverb oder andere Teile sind nur begrenzt verfügbar und werden für die Kunden welche früher bestellt haben und noch auf Teile warten zurückgehalten.

3. Dein Rahmen ist noch nicht fertig.


Wenn du dein Bike jetzt schnell möchtest, würde ich Votec anrufen und fragen, ob sie es dir soweit zusammenbauen würden und es dir ohne Sattelstütze schicken. Sobald dann die neue Stütze da ist, soll dir Votec das Ding nachschicken. Dann hast du zwar erstmal keine Reverb aber kannst das Bike mit einer X-beliebigen Billigstütze fahren und deinen Fun haben. - ein Versuch ist es Wert und wenn dann die Reverb kommt, ist es wie ein zweites Bike


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. April 2011)

Muss ich mal daran denken, dort morgen anzurufen..


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. April 2011)

Glaubt ihr echt noch, daß die Bikes wirklich kommen?
Und was macht ihr, wenn sie wirklich da sind?
Ohne Forum könnt ihr doch gar nicht mehr.....
Ihr tut mir echt leid, hoffentlich klappt daß mal bald, bei dem tollen Frühling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

Sobald die Bikes kommen bzw. da sind, eröffne ich den Reklamationsthread


----------



## poedel (18. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Broenner:
> 
> 
> 1. Vor kurzem wurde mir Seitens Votec gesagt, dass jetzt nur noch die Bestellliste nach Datum abgehakt wird, das heiß für dich warten bis du dran bist.



Dann habe ich vielleicht doch noch Glück und erhalte mein Bike trotz CB's doch noch als erster.

Schade dass es nicht mehr vor Ostern versendet wird. Wäre gern mit dem neuen Bike ins Süd Tirol gefahren.


----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

@ poedel:

1. Die Sage sind ja farblich noch o.k. aber wenn ich mir den Iodine AM angucke bekommt mein Gesicht die selbe Farbe wie der Sage. Das zaubert auch das beachtliche Gewicht von 1765 nicht weg.

2. Wann hast du noch mal bestellt? Vielleicht machst du es wie ich Broenner vorgeschlagen habe, Versand ohne Reverb oder wartest du noch immer auf die Boxxer?


----------



## poedel (18. April 2011)

Habe am 15.1.11 bestellt und bezahlt.

Nein habe die Totem reverb habe ich auch keine.
Ich weiss eigentlich auch nicht so genau auf was die noch warten...

Ist der Vivid Air schon an lager oder ist der das Problem?


----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

poedel ganz ehrlich: Morgen anrufen und Ware verlangen  und sag denen direkt ich will meines auch


----------



## poedel (18. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Sobald die Bikes kommen bzw. da sind, eröffne ich den Reklamationsthread



Ich hoffe schwer dass dieser Tread dann nicht ganz 600 Antworten bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (18. April 2011)

Ehm werden die Votec's welche mit Tubeless fähigen Felgen ausgestattet sind eigentlich auch Tubeless versendet? Oder muss ich den blöden Schlauch selbst rausschmeissen?


----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schwer dass dieser Tread dann nicht ganz 600 Antworten bekommt.



Dieser Thread wird dann einfach Recycelt, umbenannt oder einfach weiter verwendet (in dem Fall werden es mehr als 600 Antworten).




poedel schrieb:


> Ehm werden die Votec's welche mit Tubeless fähigen Felgen ausgestattet sind eigentlich auch Tubeless versendet? Oder muss ich den blöden Schlauch selbst rausschmeissen?



Ich werde basteln müssen also wirst du auch basteln, wäre ja noch schöner. Kunde mit Privilegien *pöh*


----------



## poedel (18. April 2011)

Habe heute schon genug gebastelt. Habe am Wochenende die Dichtung meiner alten Boxxer verblasen. Express Einsatz, da es am Mittwoch nach Bozen geht.  Heute die ganze Gabel zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebastelt


----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

Nur weil da Boxxer draufsteht, musst da nicht drauf 'rumprügeln. Naja wenigstens ist das gute Stück im Einsatz und wird richtig gerockt anstatt zum Posen missbraucht zu werden, wie es bei vielen der Fall ist.
Aber ich habe auch eine Menge an Basteleien mit dem Votec vor. Wahrscheinlich werde ich erst ne Runde drehen, dann basteln, noch eine Runde drehen und behaupten es wäre ein anderes. Wobei das Basteln auch wenn es lange dauert auche cht Spaß macht. Viel schlimmer finde ich das Einstellen und Abstimmen der Federelemnte.

Ps.: Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich endlich mein Bike will?


----------



## poedel (18. April 2011)

Muss ich für die CB's dann irgend welche Speziellen Ventile bestellen. Damit ich die Tubeless fahren kann oder sind z.B. die von dt Swiss die selben?


----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

Also ich denke mal du wirst die DT-Swiss nehmen können. Wobei in der Regel kommen die Tubelessventile direkt vom Hersteller mit, wenn man einen LRS bestellt. Beim Deemax z.B. ist das so und cih habe extra bei Votec nachgefragt, ob die Ventile mitkommen, dies wurde mit einem klaren "JA" beantwortet. Bei CB müsste auch welche dabei sein, wenn nciht soll Votec welche springen lassen


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich werde basteln müssen also wirst du auch basteln, wäre ja noch schöner. Kunde mit Privilegien *pöh*



Ich hab auch Privilegien!


----------



## akami (18. April 2011)

Das Privileg still zu sein und mir dein Bike abzutreten!


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2011)

Was los heute, schlaft ihr noch?


----------



## akami (19. April 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Was los heute, schlaft ihr noch?



- Einige arbeiten bestimmt.
- Andere müssen noch arbeiten.
- Aber am warten sind wir alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (19. April 2011)

..mal schauen ob hier diese Woche noch einer Bilder von seinem Bike posten kann


----------



## akami (19. April 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ..mal schauen ob hier diese Woche noch einer Bilder von seinem Bike posten kann



Ja von meinem Hardtail  

Morgen sollte bei Votec mein Restbetrag sein, dann wird angerufen und gefragt, wie es denn nun Aussieht. Ich meine die Aussage "Ihr Bike wird nächste Woche ausgeliefert" ist ja schon sehr konkret. Gestern hieß es dann "Diese Woche noch nicht aber vielleicht doch".

Nächstes Jahr bestelle ich noch mal bei Votec, warte bis das Rad da ist und rufe an "Die Zahlung erfolgt dann in 4-8 Wochen, vielleicht auch später oder früher"


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. April 2011)

Du bist ein Arsch.. 
Obwohl ich ja schon mit einem Dirtbike für die Stadt liebäugele, um mich bei dem Versuch einen auf Danny MacAskill zu machen, gekonnt auf die Fresse zu legen. 

Meine Bestelländerungen waren übrigens bekannt!


----------



## Platzhoersch (19. April 2011)

Die Reverb ist angeblich beim Zoll und ist noch nicht da, sondern SOLL morgen oder Übermorgen ankommen...


----------



## BierSteige23 (19. April 2011)

Langsam ist es nicht mehr lustig wie die Teile bei Votec zwischen Lager, Zulieferer, Zoll und Spediteur hin und her wandern...


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. April 2011)

Mir wumpe, sobald die bis nächsten Monat an meinem Bike sind.
Bei mir sind sie noch im zugesagten Zeitraum!


----------



## Broenner (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

Kann mir einer sagen ich habe heute Pedale für mein V.FR gekauft und ich bekomme die Truvativ Hammerschmidt die Pedale haben die größe "9/16zoll" PASSEN die?


----------



## Newmi (19. April 2011)

Jep, passen!! 9/16" ist Standart!!


----------



## akami (19. April 2011)

Servus!

Vorhin kam eine Email rein von [email protected]. Bevor mein Herz vor Freude machen konnte, sagte mein Kopf "Erstmal abwarten und lesen". Ja und was war es? Genau eine Antwort auf eine meiner Mails. Morgen ruf' ich um 12°° mal wieder an... .

@ ChaosRaven: Das waren sie bei mir bis vor 50 Tagen auch noch 

@ Broenner: Bei Pedalen kannst nciht so viel falsch amchen aber beim nächsten mal lieber fragen und dan (zu)schlagen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (19. April 2011)

Aber laut eurer Anrufe sind meine Teile ja da!


----------



## akami (19. April 2011)

Die Teile sind da und wie es auf MTV heißen würde: "This is your new ride and you've been officially been pimped!"












http://mz-fahrrad.de/


----------



## poedel (19. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Die Teile sind da und wie es auf MTV heißen würde: "This is your new ride and you've been officially been pimped!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und was kostet der gspass?


----------



## akami (19. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung aber ich wÃ¼rde dafÃ¼r keine â¬10.00,- zahlen


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. April 2011)

Auf der Eurobike hatte ich mich ja kurz in ein Nicolai verliebt.. Zum Thema Custom-/Hand-Made..


----------



## Broenner (20. April 2011)

Ich tausche wieder mein Pedale um, die sind der letzte MIST mir kommt so vor wie ob das Kugellager am Arsch ist. Naja kauf ich mir jetzt NC-17 Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (20. April 2011)

@ Nicolai: Ja sind schon echt schicke Bikes 

@ Pedale: Wie kommst du darauf, dass die jetzt schon defekt sind?


Special Edit:

1. FOX ist da!
2. Gestern und heute sind noch Lieferungen gekommen, die jetzt gerade von einem Mitarbeiter geöffnet und kontrolliert werden. Ob das die Reverb ist?

Da ich leider bald zur Arbeit muss, wäre es super, wenn einer von euch heute abend gegen 17°° da noch mal anruft und fragt, was in den mysteriösen Paketen war.


----------



## Broenner (20. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Nicolai: Ja sind schon echt schicke Bikes
> 
> @ Pedale: Wie kommst du darauf, dass die jetzt schon defekt sind?
> 
> ...


 
Ja Akami, dann wirst du dein bike ja bald haben so wie ich auch


----------



## Broenner (20. April 2011)

Weiß einer ob die REVERB nun da ist?


----------



## akami (20. April 2011)

Ich habe es heute nciht geschafft anzurufen. Die Notaufnahme war gerammelt vor aber ich werde morgen vormittag vor der Arbeit noch mal anrufen und fragen, was in den mysteriösen Kartons war und ich hoffe stark, dass es Schrödingers Katze war/ist. Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Forum auf dem laufendem halten.

Grüße.


----------



## Broenner (20. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute nciht geschafft anzurufen. Die Notaufnahme war gerammelt vor aber ich werde morgen vormittag vor der Arbeit noch mal anrufen und fragen, was in den mysteriösen Kartons war und ich hoffe stark, dass es Schrödingers Katze war/ist. Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Forum auf dem laufendem halten.
> 
> Grüße.


 ok


----------



## BierSteige23 (20. April 2011)

habe um 5 angerufen aber hatte nur eine Mitarbeiterin am Telefon die nicht so genau wusste welche Teile fehlen.
Aber Aussage war Reverb ist noch nicht da. 
Und alle Bikes die bis Ende Februar bestellt wurden wollen sie bis Anfang Mai raushaben...


----------



## akami (20. April 2011)

Na toll. Letztens hieß es noch Ende April. Mal sehen, ob ich mein SX dann im September am Saisonende habe


----------



## akami (21. April 2011)

Hier der Stand der Dinge (Uhrzeit 10:15 MEZ):

FOX ist immer noch da . Ansonsten kam gestern von SRAM eine Teillieferung, die es zulässt, dass alle Bikes die im Janaur bestellt worden sind innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen ausgeliefert werden. Bikes, welche direkt in einem Factory Shop bestellt worden sind, werden in Einzelteilen dorthin geliefert damit es etwas schneller geht. Weiterhin sieht es so aus, dass die Bikes nach Bestelldatum geliefert werden und keienr Prioritäten genießt.

Grüße.


----------



## BierSteige23 (21. April 2011)

Januar? Mist! um 4 Tage verpasst 
Werden nur die "Januar"-Bikes in Einzelteilen in die Shops geschickt oder alle?


----------



## akami (21. April 2011)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, werden alle Bikes, welche in einem Shop bestellt wurden dort montiert, um das Werk in Wenden zu entlasten und die Bikes schenller an den Mann zu bringen. Ist wahrscheinlich übergangsweise so, bis sich die Auftragslage wieder etwas entspannt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (21. April 2011)

Wann genau die Einzelteile dann in Shops geliefert werden weisst Du aber auch nciht, oder?
Denn wenn mir nur die Reverb fehlt dann fahr ich das Teil erstmal mit normaler Sattelstütze. Die vom V.SX sollte passen, oder ist die zu lang?


----------



## akami (21. April 2011)

Ich denke, wenn alle Teile für ein Bike fertig sind, dann geht's in den Shop. Wie gesagt ich würde Votec sagen, dass du auch erstmal auf die Reverb verzichten kannst und deine Stütze vom SX sollte passen, wenn nciht erstmal eine Billigstütze fürn 10er. Die Reverb kannst du dir ja nachträglich abholen und selbtsmontieren. Sollte für Votec kein Problem sein und es auch nciht wirklich mehr Arbeit wäre außer, dass es einmal dokumentiert werden müsste. - Ruf doch mal im Shop an und frag, was man da machen kann. du wärst der erste mit einem 2011er Bike


----------



## Broenner (21. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn alle Teile für ein Bike fertig sind, dann geht's in den Shop. Wie gesagt ich würde Votec sagen, dass du auch erstmal auf die Reverb verzichten kannst und deine Stütze vom SX sollte passen, wenn nciht erstmal eine Billigstütze fürn 10er. Die Reverb kannst du dir ja nachträglich abholen und selbtsmontieren. Sollte für Votec kein Problem sein und es auch nciht wirklich mehr Arbeit wäre außer, dass es einmal dokumentiert werden müsste. - Ruf doch mal im Shop an und frag, was man da machen kann. du wärst der erste mit einem 2011er Bike


 
Tja ich bekomm mein Bike vll ende der nächsten Woche schon


----------



## akami (21. April 2011)

Mit oder ohne Reverb? - Und wenn du dein Bike Ende nächster Woche bekommst aber zwei Monate nach mir bestellt hast, dann kommt mein Bike Samstag  

Ich habe eben noch mal mit Votec telefoniert, da sich beruflich bei mir ein wenig was verschiebt. Daraufhin habe ich nochmals meine Bestätigung für die Komissionierung und das Eintreffen der ersten Reverb lieferung erhalten. Damit bei mir jetzt nix mehr schief geht,  werde ich per Handy über Neuigkeiten informiert.


----------



## Platzhoersch (21. April 2011)

So langsam geht mir das Termingeschiebe auf die Nüsse. Jetzt soll ich Mittwoch nächster Woche meinen "Liefertremin" telefonisch erfragen können, wobei laut letzter Woche das Rad schon raus sein sollte. Das suckt.


----------



## akami (21. April 2011)

Da sagst du was Platzhoersch. Nach eienm telefonat von letzter Woche sollte mein Bike nciht nur unterwegs sein sondern schon hier stehen. Mein Gehirn dekompensiert auch so langsam:


----------



## bascopeach (21. April 2011)

Na dann reihe ich mich mal hier ein...

Gestern (am 20.04.2011) in Stuttgart probegefahren und bestellt:

Votec SX

Rahmen: Größe L (ich bin 1,88m groß) Lack: Black-anodized

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC Solo Air 170 (in schwarz)

Dämpfer: DT Swiss XM 180 ABS Remote (inkl. Dämpferschutz)

Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossline (Steckachsen ohne Schnellspanner)

Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4

Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm (Übrigens das 2011 Modell, also inkl. der neuen werkzeuglosen Verstellmöglichkeiten, Druckpunkt usw...)

Lenker: Crank Brothers Iodine

Vorbau: Crank Brothers Iodine 

Griffe: Clamp On

Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro

Sattel: Selle Italia SL (Hoffentlich nicht in Lackoptik!! Bäh)

Sattelstütze: Crank Brothers Cobalt

Schaltwerk: Sram X9 

Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach 

Schalthebel: Sram X9 

Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM 

Kettenblätter: 24 

Kette: Sram X9

Pedale: Werd ich wohl meine momentan verbauten NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro nehmen

Wunschpedale: Canfield Brothers Crampon (zufällig jemand da, der die in Schwarz verkloppen will??  )

Weiß zufällig jemand was man beim Black-Anodized Lack einspart? Ist mir an sich wurscht, mich interessierts nur.

Übrigens habe ich bei Christopher bestellt, ein wirklich netter Typ, der laut seiner Aussage erst seit ein paar Wochen in Stuttgart arbeitet, super-ehrliche und faire Beratung, mir hats echt gefallen dort!!

Bin schon gespannt wien Flitzebogen wann  es dann fertig ist (Ansage 6-8 Wochen, eher 8, da CB) vielleicht krieg ichs ja echt noch im Juni 

Laut seiner Aussage haben sie momentan Probleme mit Crank Brothers und SRAM, da könnte es sich deutlich verzögern. Aber das CB Cockpit ist einfach geiler als das Truvativ Standard Paket (Stylo) und auf Carbon-Gedöhns *sorry* hatte ich keinen Bock!


----------



## akami (21. April 2011)

Moin bascopeach!

1. Kommt automatisch das 2011er Formula Modell oder hast du das extra geordert? Wenn ja: Aufpreis?
2. Anodisiert kommt ca. 200 Gramm leichter und ist beständiger gegen Steinschläge und Witterung.
3. Aufbau nach eigenem Geschmack. ich habe das "Carbon-Gedöhns" und habe mir extra für die Formula die Carbonbremshebel und für den Vorbau Carbonspacer bestellt.
4. Pedale habe ich nur die Sixpack Icon Titan -MG- liegen und die rücke ich nicht mehr raus


----------



## bascopeach (21. April 2011)

moin 

@akami

na klar, jedem das seine, und syntace finde ich prinzipiell sehr cool!

Die 2011 kommt automatisch, also kein Aufpreis!! 

--> Sixpack Icon Titan: Whoa! Und ich dachte die Crampons seien schon teuer, autsch! 

Aber saucool, und passen in Schwarz natürlich wie Ar*** auf Eimer zu der Formula the One, wirklich sehr schön, und das Gewicht ist ja Wahnsinn!

Aber falls es hier jemanden gibt der Crampons hat und nicht mehr braucht, here I am


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (21. April 2011)

kleiner Tipp an die zukünftigen V.SXler:
Klebt die Stelle am Unterrohr an der die Züge am Rahmen scheuern schnell ab. Bei mir war da nach nem halben Jahr schon blank (anodisierter Rahmen!).

@bascopeach: Neuer Mitarbeiter in Stuttgart? Als Ergänzung oder Nachfolger?


----------



## bascopeach (21. April 2011)

@Biersteige23

Kannst du evtl n Foto von der genauen Stelle machen? das wäre echt super, danke für den Tipp!!

Ich hab an den Rahmen bzw. den Schaltzügen im Laden in Stuttgart solche Gummischützer (ja klingt komisch) gesehen, die sollten glaub ich genau das verhindern, vielleicht kann ich das ja noch anmerken, dass sie das verbauen?

Der Mitarbeiter in Stuttgart ist der Nachfolger.


----------



## BierSteige23 (21. April 2011)

Ok, ich schau mal über Ostern dass ich da n  Bild mache. ISt übrigends das Unterrohr nicht das Oberrohr. 
Viell. hat Votec da ja auch an der Zuverlegung oder den Zügen selber was gedreht.
Find'S an meinem Bike auch nicht schlimm. Das Teil darf gerne ein paar "Kampfspuren" tragen...


----------



## akami (21. April 2011)

@ bascopeach: Ja das sind schweinegeile Teile. Bin mal gespannt, ob die in der Praxis auch noch so toll sind  - Mit der Formula ist ja auch mal eien erfreuliche Nachricht. Danke.

@ Schutz: Für das Unterrohr habe ich mir das TubeShield von BikeShield in Größe M bestellt. Um den Rahmen vor Leitungen zu Schützen kommen die Jagwire tube tops 3G auf Züge und Leitungen. Ich glaube, dass du die meinst.


----------



## Broenner (21. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ bascopeach: Ja das sind schweinegeile Teile. Bin mal gespannt, ob die in der Praxis auch noch so toll sind  - Mit der Formula ist ja auch mal eien erfreuliche Nachricht. Danke.
> 
> @ Schutz: Für das Unterrohr habe ich mir das TubeShield von BikeShield in Größe M bestellt. Um den Rahmen vor Leitungen zu Schützen kommen die Jagwire tube tops 3G auf Züge und Leitungen. Ich glaube, dass du die meinst.


 
Wir können ja hier wetten wer sein Bike als erstes bekommt?

UND WEIß ENDLICH EINER HIER OB DIE REVERB GEKOMMEN IST?


----------



## Platzhoersch (21. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> UND WEIß ENDLICH EINER HIER OB DIE REVERB GEKOMMEN IST?



Ich fürchte, das wissen die werten Herren von Votec selber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (21. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Schutz: Für das Unterrohr habe ich mir das TubeShield von BikeShield in Größe M bestellt. Um den Rahmen vor Leitungen zu Schützen kommen die Jagwire tube tops 3G auf Züge und Leitungen. Ich glaube, dass du die meinst.



Perfekt, die beiden Schutzmaßnahmen werde ich mir auch besorgen, danke für den Tipp, bei Rahmengröße L, reicht da trotzdem M oder sollte ich da L nehmen? Ich will halt nicht dass man das sieht...

Wisst ihr eigentlich ob das Bike mit nem Kettenstrebenschutz kommt? Also wat vernünftiges, nicht nur n "Aufkleber?"

@Broenner / Platzhoersch: In Stuttgart wurde mir die Reverb wärmstens empfohlen und es war keine Rede von Lieferschwierigkeiten, da wo es welche gab wurde ich auch darüber informiert, ist jetzt nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, ich weiss, aber es klingt zumindest nicht übel, finde ich...


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. April 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das wissen die werten Herren von Votec selber nicht



Steht auf der Vorseite doch, dass die erste Lieferung eingetroffen ist.
Alles lesen und erst dann motzen!


----------



## akami (21. April 2011)

@ Broenner:
1. Wie ChaosRaven schon aufmerksam gemacht hat, ist die erste Teillieferung der Reverb gekommen, so dass die Januar-Bikes angeblich bald Ihre Reise antreten werden.
2. Aktuelle Meinungen von einigen Forumleutchens tippen auf mich. Ich sehe das allerdings anders.

@ bascopeach: 
1. "M" sollte reichen und die überstehenden Kanten, kannst du sauber wegschneiden, ich würde dafür ein Skapell empfehlen.
2. Das Bike kommt ohne Kettenstrebenschutz. Ich würde da den NC-17 empfehlen. Die Größe dort ist standart. Ich habe mir prollig zum antrieb den XTR-Kettenstrebenschutz bestellt.

Aber sag mal ich dachte das "FCS" und das "Instant release" seien Upgrades, die man sich extra kaufen kann, wenn man Spaß hat und das kommt sicher beides mit? Mich würde es nicht unbedingt stören, da ich es optisch nciht so schick finde. Technisch wärs natürlich top.  

@ ChaosRaven:
Danke.


----------



## bascopeach (22. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Aber sag mal ich dachte das "FCS" und das "Instant release" seien Upgrades, die man sich extra kaufen kann, wenn man Spaß hat und das kommt sicher beides mit? Mich würde es nicht unbedingt stören, da ich es optisch nciht so schick finde. Technisch wärs natürlich top.



Das war die Aussage von Christopher in Stuttgart, der hat deswegen auch in Frankfurt angerufen, also wenn die mich nicht beide falsch verstanden haben sollte es dabei sein....

Danke für den Tipp mit dem NC-17 Schutz, Junge Junge an was man alles denken muss bevor das Bike dann mal da ist 

So vergeht die Zeit viel schneller


----------



## bascopeach (22. April 2011)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage...

Verbaut Votec die Performance Schlappen von Schwalbe? (auf den Fotos sieht es ja ganz danach aus, in der Filiale waren keine Performance verbaut) 

Da hätte ich ja echt keinen Bock drauf, find ich am falschen Ende gespart, dann würde ich mich noch auf die Contis umentscheiden, weiß das jemand?

Bzw. wenn nicht (was ich hoffe) sind das TripleStar und/oder Double Defense?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Gummi-Königin? 

THX


----------



## akami (22. April 2011)

@ bascopeach:
So wie ich das sehe, ist das beim "Fat Albert" der PaceStar, was echt Schade wäre, da diese Mischung für MTB- Race, All Mountain und Tour gedacht ist und nicht für den Enduro-Einsatz. Wie es bei den "Nobbys" und den "Marys" aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Für mich ist keiner dieser Pellen die richtige Entscheidung. Ich gehe mit den "Maxxis Advantage" in 2.25" hinten und 2.4" vorn an den Start. - Also ich war mit Continental bis jetzt immer super zufrieden.


----------



## gotoos (24. April 2011)

Hallo, ist da noch jemand?
Es ist so ruhig hier geworden!
Habt ihr etwa schon alle euer Bike und nur ich hab meins noch nicht
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (24. April 2011)

Moin "gotoos",

leider haben auch wir unsere Bikes ncoh nicht aber was soll man auch groß über die Feiertage erwarten. Ich warte noch bis Mittwoch nach der Arbeit und dann melde ich mcih wieder bei Votec, wenn die sich bis Dato noch nciht gemeldet haben sollten. Eigentlich müsste es ja nächste Woche kommen aber der Zeitraum für die Januarkinder wurde ja auch schon wieder auf KW18 verschoben. Also noch etwas Geduld.

Ps.: Was mir noch so in den Sinn gekommen ist: Wenn CrankBrothers wirklich erst im Juni/Juli geliefert hätte, hätten wir dann alle unser Bike erst dann bekommen, weil ja die Sattelklemmung von CB ist? - Naja darüber denk ich lieber nicht weiter nach... .


Grüße.


----------



## BierSteige23 (24. April 2011)

Bekommen alle Bikes die Sattelklemme von CB? Also auch wenn man Sattelstütze Reverb oder Syntace hat und nicht die CB-Sattelstütze?


----------



## ChaosRaven (24. April 2011)

Meines kriegt am Ende vermutlich eine von tune..
Da passt das Gold so gut zum Rest. 

Und ich hol mir nen Tiefschutz.. Nie wieder Freeride ohne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (24. April 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Meines kriegt am Ende vermutlich eine von tune..
> Da passt das Gold so gut zum Rest.
> 
> Und ich hol mir nen Tiefschutz.. Nie wieder Freeride ohne..



Cool, welche genau von Tune?

Und mit Tiefschutz meinst du den Unterrohrschutz oder?


----------



## akami (24. April 2011)

Ich glaube mit Tiefschutz ist Ein Eierbecher gemeint.

@ Sattelklemme also beim V.SX 1.4 ist eine CB-Klemme dran, die anderen versionen ahben irgendwas anderes aber wehe ich bekomme nicht die CB-Klemme, finde das Teil echt schick.


----------



## hardcore-666 (24. April 2011)

Welche Farbe hat die Sattelklemme?


----------



## akami (24. April 2011)




----------



## hardcore-666 (24. April 2011)

Schade, beim XM 1.4 ist sie in schwarz / gold, die sieht richtig Porno aus


----------



## akami (24. April 2011)

Votec anrufen, tauschen


----------



## hardcore-666 (24. April 2011)

Es ist fraglich ob diese in schwarz /gold überhaupt gibt oder es nur ein Fake auf den Fotos ist


----------



## bascopeach (24. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Votec anrufen, tauschen



Ich persönlich vertrete ja die meinung, dass jede "Extrawurst" Zeit kostet, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber du wartest ja schon sehr lange oder (wie lange eigentlich genau)? deshalb nehme ich von "Kleinigkeits-Änderungen" Abstand...

Aber auf der anderen Seite soll ja auch alles so sein wie du dir es vorstellst, ist immerhin ne Stange Geld die du liegen lässt,

Bei mir kommt der Schnellspanner eh weg, ich will das auch mal für paar Minuten in der Stadt stehen lassen und da ist das dann n Risiko (deshalb auch die Steckachse ohne Schnellspanner, hält wenigstens die Gelegenheitsdiebe ab)

Ich werd nur einfach nicht das Gefühl los (auch aus dem Gespräch in Stuttgart) dass Kunden die ständig ne Änderung wollen eher, na ich sag mal "unbeliebt" beim Assembling-Team sind...


----------



## ChaosRaven (24. April 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Cool, welche genau von Tune?
> 
> Und mit Tiefschutz meinst du den Unterrohrschutz oder?



Hat tune mehr als die Würger und die Würger Skyline?
Die Würger in Gold könnte ganz gut passen, mal sehen.

Und mit Tiefschutz meine ich in der Tat Eierbecher..
Und Klickpedale kommen jetzt auch..

Freeriden kann weh tun..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (24. April 2011)

@ bascopeach:

1. Also wenn die Klemmen auf LAger sind, sollte es möglich sein in die benachbarte Box zu fassen, ohne dass es einen Zeitaufwand von mehreren Wochen ausmacht.

2. Am 18.01.2011 bestell ergo knapp 14 Wochen ergo 3,5 Monate.

3. Genau, dass Bike soll so werden, wie man es sich wünscht. Vorallem bei der Stange Geld. Ich weiß ja nciht, ob du es gelesen hast aber ich bin mittlerweile bei 4.500,- angekommen

4. Möchtest du den Schnellspanner los werden? - Stehelassen gibt es für mich nicht. Entweder drauf sitzen oder es steht sicher in der Wohnung.

5. Unbeliebt hin oder her. Ich bin mit Votec einen Vertrag eingegangen. Ich habe alle Verpflichtungen erfüllt und die haben sogar schon mein Geld. Da können die für Ihren Vertragsbruch auch mal ein wenig Service springen lassen, dafür dass ich nciht wie schon die andere Hälfte der Voteckunden abgesprungen bin.


----------



## hardcore-666 (24. April 2011)

@bascopeach

Ich warte seit dem 21.Jan, im Grund hast du Recht das die Farbe egal ist aber Fragen könnte man ja mal.
Viel wichtiger ist, das wir nächste bzw. übernächste Woche ALLE endlich biken können.


----------



## bascopeach (25. April 2011)

@ Hardcore-666 und Akami:

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich kann euch sehr sehr gut verstehen, ich bin auch sehr detailversessen und will das 100%ig alles stimmt, ich hab mir halt nur überlegt ob es für euch/dich ohne die änderung schneller geht, nach einer unglaublichen Wartezeit von fast 4 Monaten, also mal locker der doppelten Zeit, wenn ich so lange warten muss dann dreh ich glaub am Rad!!

Würde ich vor allem bei "knieschlotternden" 4500, und keine Frage, die würde ich auch nicht stehen lassen, damit meine ich aber lediglich, kurz in Bäcker hüpfen, oder in der Bibliothek was ausleihen, also Plätze an denen immer Menschen vorbeikommen!

Ich denke schon dass ich die Klemme "loswerde" ich muss mal schauen...

Kriegt ihr eure Bikes def. nächste Woche? Oh mann ich bin schon so scharf auf die Bilder, ihr müsst unbedingt welche hochstellen!!!


----------



## akami (25. April 2011)

@ bacopeach:

Wir warten ja nicht solange, weil wir andauernd unsere Konfigurationen geändert haben. Sondern wir warten, weil die Zulieferer Probleme haben die Teile an den Mann bzw. Votec zu bringen. Jetzt wo angeblich alles zumindest in Teillieferung da ist, musst du mit keiner höheren Wartezeit rechnen. Ruf doch einfach mal bei Votec an. Die sind immer sher freundlich und frage, ob es nicht möglich wäre die Klemme zu tauschen und ob diese schon da ist, damit du mit keinerlei Verzögerung zu rechnen hast. 

Ich würde die Klemme nehmen, falls Votec nicht tauschen sollte bzw. du keinen Tausch veranlassen solltest.

Bilder kommen nach Bikeeingang und nach Bikemodifikation  - Ich will ja auch wissen, was die Leutchens hier von meinem SX halten.

Grüße.


----------



## hardcore-666 (25. April 2011)

Wie Akami schon sagte, denke ich auch das es kein großer Aufwand ist in eine andere Box zu greifen und die Klemme zu montieren (wenn es diese überhaupt gibt).

Ich habe am letzten Donnerstag mit Votec telefoniert und die Aussage war, das ich zwischem dem 3. und dem 8. Mai (KW18) mein Bike in Frankfurt abholen kann.


----------



## akami (25. April 2011)

Wieso habt ihr alle schon eure Liefer- und Abholtermine? Das ist doch Mobbing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcore-666 (25. April 2011)

Ich denke das alle Rückstände von Votec fast zeitgleich ausgliefert werden, d.h. die Kunden die per Versand bestellt haben bekommen dann in den nächsten Tagen Besuch von DPD, für die Selbstabholer gehen die Bikes zu den Shops und werden dort fertig montiert.
Das war jedenfalls die Aussage von einer freundlichen Dame.
(Und ICH bin der ERSTE der sein Bike in FRA abholen darf) kleiner Scherz


----------



## hardcore-666 (25. April 2011)

Das habe ich mal für meine Frau aufgebaut, um mir die Wartezeit zu vertreiben.


----------



## ChaosRaven (25. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> (...) Ruf doch einfach mal bei Votec an. Die sind immer sher freundlich (...)



Die sind zu dir so freundlich, weil du ne Nervensäge bist..


----------



## akami (25. April 2011)

@ hardcore-666: 

1. In den nächsten Tagen? Ich finde das Ding kann jetzt langsam mal hier ankommen. Letzte Woche hieß es: "Es sind alle Teile da, es ist vormontiert und kommissioniert". Dann schnell Gabel und Sattelstütze ran, verpacken und weg damit. Mittwoch möchte ich Resultate sehen, entweder mein Bike oder mindestens die Versandbestätigung!!!

2. Ein schickes Spielzeug für Frauchen aber nicht dass sie dich dagegen eintauscht. Ich würde nur diese nichtsnutzigen Hayes-Bremsen tauschen. Sind doch die Stroker Ryde oder?

@ ChaosRaven: Und was meinste erst, was abgehen wird, wenn jemand sein SX noch vor mir hat... .


----------



## akami (25. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 2. Ein schickes Spielzeug für Frauchen aber nicht dass sie dich dagegen eintauscht. Ich würde nur diese nichtsnutzigen Hayes-Bremsen tauschen. Sind doch die Stroker Ryde oder?




Gerade erkannt. Es ist eine Shimano mit Alligatorscheiben (Windcutter)


----------



## hardcore-666 (25. April 2011)

@akami
Ich habe gerade erfahren das alle Auslieferungstouren von DPD im Raum Lübeck erst für Ende Mai stattfinden. 

Ja, es die Shimano Bremsen.


----------



## akami (25. April 2011)

@ hardcore-666:

Ich habe gerade Erfahren, wer Votecmitarbeiter ärgert, bekommt gar nix. Also behalten wir dein Bike


----------



## gotoos (25. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ hardcore-666:
> 
> Also behalten wir dein Bike



Bist du jetzt doch von Votec eingestellt worde?
Ich habs dir doch schon vor Wochen gesagt. Die stelle als Pressesprecher hast du sicher.
_________


----------



## Broenner (25. April 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> Wie Akami schon sagte, denke ich auch das es kein großer Aufwand ist in eine andere Box zu greifen und die Klemme zu montieren (wenn es diese überhaupt gibt).
> 
> Ich habe am letzten Donnerstag mit Votec telefoniert und die Aussage war, das ich zwischem dem 3. und dem 8. Mai (KW18) mein Bike in Frankfurt abholen kann.


 
Wann hast du dein Bike bestellt?


----------



## hardcore-666 (25. April 2011)

Am 21. Januar bei Mike in Frankfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulezZz_31.12 (25. April 2011)

Moin Moin

ich hab mein VSX zum Glück schon ! Habs ja im Outletstore gekauft... hab mir aber dazu den Dämpferschutz bestellt....

Hat jmd von euch schon Infos zu dem Dämpferschutz ich frag seit 3 Monaten jeden Monat nach...letzte Mail war dann "....schauen Sie bitte auf unserer Homepage..." 

jaaaaa und was soll ich da schauen ?!?!?!!

Bis jetzt machts laune hab nur leider einen montags Marvic Laufradsatz bekommen hintere Laufrad im Arsch und das auf Schotter und Waldwegen -.- 

grüße


----------



## akami (25. April 2011)

Welchen Mavic? Crossline?


----------



## gotoos (25. April 2011)

@JulezZz_31.12

Fotos!!!!!!!!


----------



## bascopeach (26. April 2011)

@Akami

http://videos.mtb-news.de/v/8907

Der nette Herr sagt ja dass man die Bremse auch komplett so bestellen kann, und Christopher aus Stuttgart hat gemeint, als er mit Frankfurt telefoniert hat, dass diese Option bereits mitkommt...

Ich hätte aber nix dagegen wenn du mal bei Votec nachfragst, du bist da ja schon geübt drin 

Die neuen Bremsscheiben mit dem goldenen Aluspider sind ja mal auch Pflicht oder? Also die kommen bei mir defintiv noch irgendwann!


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

@ bascopeach:

Ich werde nach der Arbeit ca. 15°° mal mit Votec telefonieren. Ich persönlich finde die Aluspider optisch nicht sehr attracktiv und außerdem möchte ich schon die 203er Scheiben fahren. Die zweiteilige Bremsscheibe gibt es nur bis 180mm.

Grüße.


----------



## bascopeach (26. April 2011)

Wundervoll!! 

Ah, dass es die Aluspider nur bis 180 gibt wusste ich nicht, na dann wird auf der Eurobike 11 sicher der Aluspider in 203 vorgestellt, bis dahin warte ich eh mal ab...

Viel Erfolg beim Telefonat, und hoffentlich gibts nur gute Nachrichten!


----------



## JulezZz_31.12 (26. April 2011)

Tach zusammen

jaja die Crossline waren es...
War heut morgen in Stuggi der Herr dort schickt se ein....

Bilders sind bissi schlecht die sind innen Lager usw.. Freilauf mäßig verreckt das ganze glump kann man in alle Richtungen hin und her bewegen...

Bin mal gespannt auf Garantie konnte er mir nicht zu 100% versprechen...bei nem 3 Monate alten Rad hmm....
Und der Bremssattel Halter soll auch verbogen sein... hat aber keine Kratzer oder sonst was bin ja bis gestern noch nie hingefallen...

Wir werden sehen 2 Wochen kanns gehen, aber wenn da nichts auf Garantie läuft lass ich den Laufradsatz bei einem Händler meines vertrauens reparieren...

Ist noch kein Kritikpunkt an Votec !!! Wird aber im Zweifelsfall zu einem!!!
grüße


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

@ bascopeach:

1. Richtig nur in der 180er Version und das schockt nicht. Groß müssen die Scheiben sein. Und unterschiedlcihe Scheiben vom Design fahren auch wenn es eine Marke ist, ist auch doof.

2. Mit Votec gesprochen. Zu den Bremsen konnte mir keine Auskunft gegeben werden und der entsprechende Mitarbeiter ist morgen erst wieder da.


@ JulezZz 31.13:

Ich dags ja immer wieder. Kauft die Deemax zum VS.X oder nehmt nen eigenen LRS. Der Rest ist Müll.


@ All:

1. Die Komponenten sind alle seit Donnerstag im Haus. Für die Januar/Anfang Februar Kinder habe ich die Info bekommen, dass die Bikes bis spätestens Freitag zusammen gesetzt sind und auf Reisen gehen. Das heisst wir gekommen alle Zeitgleich zwischen Montag/Dienstag/Mittwoch zeitgleich unsere Bikes. 

2. Mein Bike wird wohl nicht das erste Foto eines 2011er V.SX sein, da cih si bescheiden Dienst habe, dass ich es wohl erst mit 2-3 Tagen verzögerung erhalten werde. Das soll euch aber nicht abhalten zu posten wie blöde.

3. Eher in eigener Sache. Passen zum Bike bekomme ich wahrscheinlich auch das letzte Teil für meine Rund-um-modifikation.


Grüße.


----------



## Broenner (26. April 2011)

Dann werde ich wohl mein Bike nächsten Samstag in Frankfurt abholen können vermute ich daher die Bikes die in einem Shop bestellt worden sind auch dort zusammengebaut werden vermute ich das mein Bike spätestens nächsten Samstag (KW:18) abzuholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Sagtmal Leute habt ihr schonmal ein V.fr in schwarzmatt mit klarrlack gesehen weil die farbe bekomm ich und frage mich wie das aussehen soll?



1. Klarlacke lassen sich ohne größere Anstrengung auch durch das reine Waschen oder Polieren mit einem Microfasertuch aufpolieren. Der "Glanzgrad" wird sich verändern.
2. Nicht versuchen, den Mattlack wieder im neuen Galnz erstrahlen zu lassen., denn durch jegliche Reibung wird er wieder glänzender. Ein guter Mattlack ist Lichtecht und bekommt bei normalen Umwelteinflüssen auch nicht mehr schaden als ein normaler Lack.
3. Es gibt keinen Klarlack, der immer klar bleibt allerdings gibt es Klarlacke, die sich anpassen und unter den gegeben Umwelteinflüssen ausmattieren.
4. Den Rahmen vor jeglicher Reibung schutzen um zu verhindern, dass der Rahmen "schackig" wird.




Broenner schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl mein Bike nächsten Samstag in Frankfurt abholen können vermute ich daher die Bikes die in einem Shop bestellt worden sind auch dort zusammengebaut werden vermute ich das mein Bike spätestens nächsten Samstag (KW:18) abzuholen.



Na dann viel Spaß mit deinem AllMountain-Freerider  und schön auf den Lack aufpassen.


----------



## hoernche99 (26. April 2011)

So, meld ich mich auch mal als Wartender zu Wort. Ich denke nicht, daß du nächsten Samstag irgendetwas außer Vertröstungen in Frankfurt abholen wirst. ich habe vorhin mit Mike gesprochen. Er muß jetzt leider zum Festival an den Gardasee
D.h es verzögert sich noch ein ganz klitzeklein wenig. 
Votec sollte lieber zusehen, daß die bestellten Bikes ausgeliefert werden anstatt auf irgendwelchen Messen Präsenz zu zeigen. 

Als ich das gehört habe, ist mir wirklich der Kragen geplatzt. Ich hab am 18.01 ein VFR bestellt. 
Heute endgültig *storniert*. Mal sehen, ob wenigstens das funktioniert. Hab da noch so meine Bedenken. Jetzt mach ich halt eine andere Firma mit meine 3500 glücklich. 
Auf jeden Fall bekommt jemand von euch dadurch sein Rädl wohl etwas früher im August  Drück euch die Daumen.
Bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer. 
LG


----------



## BierSteige23 (26. April 2011)

Wie? Votec liefert die Bikes in Einzelteilen in die Shops zum montieren damit es schneller geht und dann is da in entscheidenden Moment niemand?
Wehe das is in Stuttgart auch so! 

@Akami: Alle Laufräder ausser Deemax als Schrott zu bezeichnen is auch ein wenig hart. Hängt schliesslich auch vom Einsatzzweck ab. Und dem einen oder anderen is der Deemax dann viell. ein wenig zu schwer. 
Und wenn man nicht in den Bikepark will und kein Schwergewicht is gibt's da von DT-Swiss durchaus ordentliche Alternativen bei Votec...


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

@ Biersteige:

Ich wollte doch nur mal Frust ablassen . Die DT-Swiss sind schon schick aber weder das rot noch das weiß passte mir ins Konzept. Die Naben sollen der Hammer sein aber die Felge weich wie Butter  Und da ich auch gerne Kanten hochdüse dards etwas aggressiver sein, da sind mir die Gewichtsunterschiede egal. Es muss nicht immer nur leicht sein ansonsten hätte ja keiner die Reverb bestellt  . Jeder bastelt sich sein Bike wie er es braucht und möchte und nun soltlen wir uns alle freuen nächste Woche auf unseren Bikes zu sitzen.

Wen es interessiert: Gewichtsunterschiede zum Mavic Deemax:

DT-Swiss EX1750: -345g
Crank Brothers Iodine AM: -395g
DT-Swiss E2000: -250g
Mavic Crossline: -105g

Den Unterschied gleiche ich locker durch andere Parts aus 


Anderes Thema:

Also sollte in den Shop echt keiner Present sein und ihr deshalb noch mal warten müsst, dann sollte sich Votec aber echt mal etwas einfallen um euch zu besänftigen. Alleien ich hätte ja wohl schon mindestens ein kostenloses Dirtbike mit drin. FRECHHEIT!


----------



## hardcore-666 (26. April 2011)

@ akami

Und deswegen liefert DPD erst Ende Main im Raum Lübeck aus.

@ all

Alle mal ganz locker bleiben und luftig durch die Hose artmen, ab jetzt können wir auch noch die paar Tage abwarten, oder seid wann hat Votec die gleichen Lieferzeiten wie "Canyon"

Meine "Pimp parts" brauchen eh noch bis nächste Woche


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

hardcore-666:

Jetzt ist aber Schluss hier mit den Horrormärchen oder ich nehm dir den Schnaps weg 
Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass in den Shops nur ein einziger Menshc rumhängt, da wird wohl schon nach jemand hocken und ein wenig schrauben. Meien Pimp-Parts, wie du sie nennst, sind bei mir fast alle da. Ein Teil fehlt noch aber das geht wohl morgen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (26. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> hardcore-666:
> 
> Jetzt ist aber Schluss hier mit den Horrormärchen oder ich nehm dir den Schnaps weg
> Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass in den Shops nur ein einziger Menshc rumhängt, da wird wohl schon nach jemand hocken und ein wenig schrauben. Meien Pimp-Parts, wie du sie nennst, sind bei mir fast alle da. Ein Teil fehlt noch aber das geht wohl morgen raus.


 
1. In Frankfurt ist nicht nur Mike da sondern auch noch 2andere Jungs die ich dort gesehen habe oder war es nur ein Junge egal.

2.Mir fehlt nur noch die MATCHMAKER X.


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

@ Broenner: 

1.Die Mixmaster liegen bei mir schon parat. Ich finde Formula hätte die schöner verarbeiten können. Die Avid sehen da besser aus. Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe, warum du dir an deinen Freerider eine CrossCountry-Bremse bastelst 

2. Kannst du mir mal deine Rechnung auflisten, wie du dein V.FR mit Hammerschmidt, Reverb, Deemax Ultimate und co. auf unter 16 Kilo bringst?


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. April 2011)

Ach ****.. Die Matchmaker X passen bei mir ja seit heute auch nicht mehr...

@akami
Hatteste XTR oder X0?
Brauch nen Matchmaker-Ersatz für The One auf X0..


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

@ ChaosRaven:

Ich habe die Mixmaster von Formula auf X.9/X.0 und fahre sie dann mit Adaptern mit XTR. Gekauft habe ich die guten stücke bei r2-bike. Wenn du Detailfotos möchtest sag bescheid.


----------



## hardcore-666 (26. April 2011)

Die "Matchmaker" von der "The one" auf X9 / x0 gibt es relativ günstig bei "bike-components.de" 

@akami 
War nur ne klein Aufmunterung

Habe mir auch die Formula Kohlefaser Bremshebel geholt (in der Bucht für 115) auf die warte ich noch, dann habe ich alle "Pimp-parts" (glaube ich) zusammen.

PS: Bier, kein Schnaps

*
*

*
*


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

@ hardcore-666:

1. Ich glaube ich bin blind. Ich finde die da nicht... .
2. Ja ist ja auch gut so. Dieses Forum hilft nciht völlig durchzudrehen.
3. Die Carbonbremshebel sind echt saugeil. Unter "Fotos" kannst du dir ein großes Bild von einem der Hebel ansehen.
4. Wenigstens isotonisch.

@ ChaosRaven:

Gute Wahl die Formula zu nehmen. Meine Meinung zu den Bremsen:

Avid Elixir 3: Sind unter der Elixir 5 angesiedelt, welche ich an meinem RaceHT habe. Warum soll ich für den Enduro/Light Freeride Einsatz eine Bremse nehmen, die schlechter ist als die an meinem Racer?

Avid Elixir 5: Habe ich wie gesagt an meinem RaceHT und die kommt selbst bei kurzen, einfachen Downhills an ihre Grenzen. Natürlich sind die Scheiben kleiner aber das Einsatzgebiet des SX ist ja auch größer als das des Hardtails.

Avid XO: Hat zwar in den Tests gut abgeschnitten wird aber als eine für Racer spezifizierte Bremse deklariert. Eine Racebremse am Super Enduro? Nein Danke.

Formula The One: Die ultimative Bremse, wenn es darum geht auch Abwärts ordentlich zu beißen. Zu dem noch super leicht. 

Shimano Saint: Auch eine brachiale Bremse im Downhill. Aber 4 Kolben am SX waren mir dann doch zu viel. Außerdem passt mir die Optik nciht aber das ist Geschmackssache. Ansonsten top Bremse.

Shimano NEW XTR: Abgesehen von der Optik, welche wie ich finde einfach gar nicht geht, zerbrockelte die Bremse im Dauertest. Jetzt kann man sagen, dass ist ein Dauertest und die Belastungen erreichen wir nie aber es macht doch ein unsicheres Gefühl.


Wie gesagt, dass spiegelt meine Meinung wieder und ich hoffe, dass jeder mit seiner Wahl für die Verzögerung glücklich und vorallem sicher fährt aber ich finde die Formula passt am besten.


----------



## hardcore-666 (26. April 2011)

@ akami

Deine Aussagen bzgl. der Bremesen teile ich auch.

Die Adapter / Matschmaker findetst du hier: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...1---The-One-MY10-fuer-X-9---X-0-Trigger-.html


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

Damit hätten wir dann das deutsche Wort für "Mixmaster" oder auch "Matchmaker". Es ist natürlich der "Schellenadapter". Man, man, man


----------



## JulezZz_31.12 (26. April 2011)

also in Stuggi rennt au nur einer rum...

Aber der war echt voll in Ordnung !

Hab mit ihm dann noch ma gesprochen, er selber konnts nicht reparieren und er hat noch mal rum gefragt müsste klar gehen auf Garantie und wenns was kosten würde, würde er sich nochmal melden...

Bis jetzt zufriedenstellend.....

Naja auf den Dämpferschutz warte ich seit 18.2.11 konnt mir aber niemand sagen ob oder wann es des Ding gibt...


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

JulezZz_31.12 schrieb:


> Naja auf den Dämpferschutz warte ich seit 18.2.11 konnt mir aber niemand sagen ob oder wann es des Ding gibt...



Laut Frau Nehm ([email protected]) Ende April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (26. April 2011)

Joa, war wohl ne gute Wahl. 
Hoffentlich verzögert sich das Bike dadurch nicht allzu sehr..


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

Wieso sollte es? Alle Parts sind doch endlich da. Nur die Schrauben fehlen noch aber damit wir nciht noch längerwarten müssen, hat Votec eine Alternative aus Plastik geschaffen 

Edit:

Also wenn cih so lese, was sich 2012 so im Hause Fox und Shimano tut, bekomme ich echt LAue zu stornieren und es nächstes Jahr noch mal zu versuchen. Aber wahrscheinlich denke ich dann nächstes Jahr das gleiche. Und wenn nicht nochmal den ganzen Stress mit Votec... ?


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. April 2011)

Es tut sich jedes Jahr was! 

Ich muss langsam mal das ganze Gedönse beschaffen..


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

Gedöhns?

- Gepäckträger vorne/hinten + Ortliebtaschen + Spannriemen
- Nabendynamo mit Standlichtanlage
- Kindersitz für den Lenker und für den anderen Nachwuchs ein Chariotanhänger
- Schutzbleche
- Reflektoren
- Brooks Echtledersattel
- Hollandradklingel
- Fahrradschloss mit Halterung am Rahmen
- ...


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. April 2011)

Von Kindern weiß ich nix! Musste noch nix anerkennen, hatte sich immer so erledigt!  


Pedale, "Matchmaker", Schrauben, Griffe, Sattel, Bashguard, ..


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Beim Sattel bin ich auch noch am überlegen aber das werde ich entscheiden nach dem ich den SLR gefahren bin. Naja und zwischen Kindern zu wissen und welche zu haben ist ja auch noch mal ein Unterschied 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich morgen schon meine Email von Votec bekomme oder ob ich bis Freitag warten muss. Man darf gespannt sein. Doof ist nur, dass cih nächste Woche Spätdienst habe, dass heißt ich kann das bike nicht selber in empfang nehmen und noch nciht mal richtig testfahren. So macht das Bikebekommen auch keinen 100&igen Spaß.


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. April 2011)

Dann wirds immer dann geliefert, wenn du nicht Zuhause bist!


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Bei mir gegenÃ¼ber ist ein Tatooshop und die haben sich bereit erklÃ¤rt das Bike fÃ¼r mich anzunehmen. Hoffentlich bealen sie es nicht 

Ich bin ja am Ã¼berlegen, mir die RockShox Maxle Lite Steckachse zu kaufen. Da ich aber nciht weiÃ, mit welcher das Votec kommt, warte ich damit doch noch lieber. Nicht das ich mich noch Ã¤rgern muss â¬60.00,- in den Sand gesetzt zu haben.


----------



## BierSteige23 (27. April 2011)

Das V.SX müsste sowieso mit Maxle Lite kommen..kannst Dir sparen und in n Tattoo investieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Sciher, dass es die Lite und nicht die normale ist?


----------



## BierSteige23 (27. April 2011)

Nö..sicher bin ich bei Votec nie 
Aber bei mir is ne Maxle Lite verbaut (Modell 2010 mit EX1750er Laufräder falls das ne Rolle spielt...)


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Ah die Kenner hier, brav. Dank dir!

Edit:

Sag mal BierSteige wie sieht es denn aus mit:

1. Hast du den Kettenstrebenschutz nur für die Fotos weggelassen oder fährst du generell keinen?
2. Reicht ein kurzer Kettenstrebenschutz aus? Ich meien die Ketten knallt, wenn ja sowieso mittig auf die Strebe, da dort das größte Gewicht ist.
3. Muss man die Sitzstrebe auch schützen?
4. Hast du jemals Probleme damit gehabt, dass sich die Kette zwischen KEttenstrebe und Reifen verkeilt? soll ja ein großen Problem beim SX sein.

5. Danke nochmal.


----------



## poedel (27. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Doof ist nur, dass cih nächste Woche Spätdienst habe, dass heißt ich kann das bike nicht selber in empfang nehmen und noch nciht mal richtig testfahren. So macht das Bikebekommen auch keinen 100&igen Spaß.



Und ich bin ab Sonntag 10 Tage in den Ferien, Votec verdirbt mir noch die ganze lust am Badeurlaub...


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. April 2011)

Tattoo ist immer gut!
Das wäre auch ne gute Investition statt des Bikes gewesen..


----------



## FALBERT (27. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen hab heute mal wieder in Wenden angerufen um zu erfahren wann denn nun ungefähr mein Bike geliefert wird,Bestellung war am 17.03. gesagt wurde heute ende Mai,gesagt wurde aber auch letzte Woche Kw18 bzw. 19 irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das dort keiner so richtig einen Plan hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

@ BierSteige:
- Beachte den Edit oben.

@ poedel:
- Ja da würde ich auch irgendwie schlechte Laune kriegen. Lass' dir das biek an den stran schicken. Lockt vielelciht auch paar Mädels an.

@ Chaos Raven:
- Naja heute zu Tage ist es ja schon eher was besonderes nicht Tättoviert zu sein. Wobei son Customfram bestimmt geil kommt und für das geld hätte ich mir bestimtm auch was besonderes auf die Haut klatschen lassen können aber Bike geht vor.

@ FALBERT:
- Willkommen im Club der Verwirrten. Bei Votec findet glaube cih kein wirklicher Informationsfluss statt. Ruf morgen mal direkt Frau Siegmund an. Die ist super nett und bemüht.


----------



## FALBERT (27. April 2011)

Hast du von der guten Frau eine Nummer?


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Aber sicher das: 02762 400510.

Falls es hier auch Rennradfahrer gibt: LEichter geht nicht!

Ich weiß, das ein SX weder Rennrad noch ein Canyon ist aber interessant finde ich es trotzdem.


----------



## BierSteige23 (27. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ah die Kenner hier, brav. Dank dir!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



1. Die Fotos sind glaub VOR der 1. Probefahrt. Die Probefahrt wurde dann auch ohne gemacht und sofort gabs Kratzer 
Also Kettenstrebenschutz is erstmal Pflicht. Insbesondere ohne Kettenführung.
2. Wie kurz ist denn ein kurzer? Ich hab momentan ne Folie drauf die fast die gesamte Strebe bedeckt. Darunter sieht man auch fast auf der ganzen Länge Einschläge. (Aber die stammen aus der Zeit ohne Kettenführung).
3. Ich denke nicht. Müsste nochmal genau nachschauen aber da is mir noch nie was aufgefallen
4. Kann mich nicht erinnern. Mir hat es mal die Kette irgendie zwischen Kettensrebe und Kettenblätter verklemmt. (Bei oder als Ursache für einen Sturz. Konnte ich nicht rekonstruieren  )
Aber seit ich ne Kettenführung fahre habe ich keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Und die Kette schlägt auch viel weniger.


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Sehr schön, dann weiß ich bescheid.

Ui die passende FR-Alternative gibt es auch: Leichtbau 2


----------



## nightprowler (27. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Gedöhns?
> 
> - Gepäckträger vorne/hinten + Ortliebtaschen + Spannriemen
> - Nabendynamo mit Standlichtanlage
> ...






Nen bischen nett,ja.


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

@ nightprowler:

Ich wollte nur "ChaosRaven" ein wenig necken udn niemandem zu Nahe treten. Aber ich denke mal auch, dass sich dein Foto und das Einsatzgebiet von Ravens SX auch etwas unterscheiden. Trotzdem entschuldige ich mich aufrichtig, denn wir sind alles Mountainbiker


----------



## nightprowler (27. April 2011)

votec.jpg

Schei... ich hab vergessen wie man die Bilder groß reinkriegt.


----------



## nightprowler (27. April 2011)

War ja auch von meiner Seite nicht ernst gemeint,bei dem Bike handelt es sich um das legendäre M6,auf einer Reise in deine neue Wahlheimat.

Grüezi

Uwe.


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ nightprowler:
> 
> Ich wollte nur "ChaosRaven" ein wenig necken udn niemandem zu Nahe treten. Aber ich denke mal auch, dass sich dein Foto und das Einsatzgebiet von Ravens SX auch etwas unterscheiden. Trotzdem entschuldige ich mich aufrichtig, denn wir sind alles Mountainbiker



Stadtschlampe.. Die Scheiß-Bürgersteige sind so hoch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

@ nightprowler:
Habe ich mir schon gedacht.

@ ChaosRaven:
Und welchen Reifen fährst du? BordsteinSCHWALBE?


----------



## bascopeach (28. April 2011)

Moin leutz,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück, natürlich mit einer Frage:

Weiß jemand zufällig ob das Dekor bei dem Mavic Crossline LRS Decals sind, oder ist das nicht aufgeklebt?

Ich war gestern mit dem Freund unterwegs und der hat die CROSSMAX, da sind die "superschönen" floralen Muster lackiert/oder gelasert und gehen nicht runter.

Das wäre fatal an meinem komplett schwarzen Bike (mal davon abgesehen dass mir das Dekor einfach gar nicht gefällt, also vielleicht kann mich jemand beruhigen...  THX

@Akami: Danke fürs nachfragen, wirklich zurfriedenstellend war die Auskunft ja nicht


----------



## akami (28. April 2011)

@ bascopeach:
Also die Deemax sind bedruckt. Da zur Beschreibung der Crossline nix näheres steht, würde ich mal tippen, dass es geklebt ist. Auch wenn man sich die Crossline auf der Mavic Homepage in der Vergrößerung ansieht, sieht es doch sehr nach einem ablösbaren Aufkleber aus. Die Angaben sind aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## µ_d (28. April 2011)

letztes jahr waren es noch kleber


----------



## ChaosRaven (28. April 2011)

Ich mein auch, dass es Aufkleber waren.

BordsteinSCHWALBE Deluxe en francais heißen die Reifen!


----------



## akami (28. April 2011)

Moinsen!
Also ich für meinen Teil habe noch keine Email von Votec mit meiner Versandbestätigung bekommen. Die Leutchens sind zwar für heute noch nicht fertig aber ich denke mal, dass da heute nix mehr kommen wird. Mal sehen, ob dieses Mal das Versprechen gehalten wird und ich spätestens wie angekündigt morgen die Email habe.

BEACHTE:

Ich habe soeben erfahren, dass der Clapton XTR-Ausleger nicht mit der neuen XTR 2011 kompatibel sein soll. Ich erwarte den XTR-Ausleger Ende KW18/Anfang KW19 und versuche dann, mir was passenden zu Basteln, was wahrscheinlich nicht klappen wird. Somit hätte ich dann die Matchmaker von Formula auf SRAM und die Clapton XTR-Ausleger über und könnte diese natürlich auch einzeln zu einem günstigen Preis abgeben.


----------



## gotoos (28. April 2011)

ich war heute Nachmittag bei Votec um ein Paar Teile vorbei zu bringen.
Es gibt schlechte Nachrichten!!!
Das Lager ist abgebrannt und fast alle Rahmen sind vom Brand betroffen.
Votec rechnet mit einem Neuanfang nicht vor Ende August.
Quatsch, die sind alle super fleißig und geben sich größte Mühe unsere Bikes in der kommenden Woche zu versenden.
Also, Füße still halten, tief durchatmen und abwarten.
Nervt den Hessinger nicht mit euren Anrufen!!!
Der soll in Ruhe unsere Bikes schrauben, vor allem aber meins. 
______________


----------



## akami (28. April 2011)

Ich glaube, wenn morgen meine Versandbestätigung kommen sollte, frage ich, ob ich doch noch mal andere PArts haben kann oder am besten noch stornieren  . Naja noch lache ich aber wenn morgen nicht die versprochene Email kommt, dann wirds echt langsam richtig nervig.


----------



## bascopeach (28. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Somit hätte ich dann die Matchmaker von Formula auf SRAM und die Clapton XTR-Ausleger über und könnte diese natürlich auch einzeln zu einem günstigen Preis abgeben.



An den Matchmakern (Mixmaster?) für SRAM Formula hätte ich Interesse!! 

Wie isn das von der Festigkeit, gibts da Erfahrungswerte?

THX

Und danke euch für die News bezüglich der Decals, das beruhigt mich ja!
Ist ja auch ein Einsteiger-LRS, da würde lacken bzw. lasern echt teuer kommen, denk ich ma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (28. April 2011)

Das wird schon stabil sein. Ist ja original Formulaware.


----------



## Platzhoersch (29. April 2011)

Gestern mit Votec telefoniert:

Mein Bike (Bestellt am 25.02.2011) soll Anfang KW 20 bei mir sein. (urspüngliche Auskunft war Mitte April bis allerspätestens Ende April)

Man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## Broenner (29. April 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Gestern mit Votec telefoniert:
> 
> Mein Bike (Bestellt am 25.02.2011) soll Anfang KW 20 bei mir sein. (urspüngliche Auskunft war Mitte April bis allerspätestens Ende April)
> 
> Man darf gespannt sein...


 
Hast du in einem SHOP bestellt? Wenn ich bis KW:21 warten soll dann steht einer stornierung nichts im WEGE .


----------



## akami (29. April 2011)

Na dann wird das wohl auch heute wieder nix mit meiner versprochenen Versandbestätigung. Man so langsam könnt' ich echt nur noch abkotzen. Votec hat echt mal Glück, dass ich das Teil unbedingt will.

Laut Bibel ist Geduld eine Tugend, nach Votec eine Lebensaufgabe  


Sollte bis 17°° keine Mail gekommen sein, ruf ich da noch mal an, falls ich dann nicht irgendwo auf'm Trail bin.


----------



## Broenner (29. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Na dann wird das wohl auch heute wieder nix mit meiner versprochenen Versandbestätigung. Man so langsam könnt' ich echt nur noch abkotzen. Votec hat echt mal Glück, dass ich das Teil unbedingt will.
> 
> Laut Bibel ist Geduld eine Tugend, nach Votec eine Lebensaufgabe
> 
> ...


 
Ja Akami das nervt echt jetzt wirklich eig. müssten wir alllllle hier stornieren, aber wir wollen ja kein Canyon sondern  nur VOTEC.


----------



## akami (29. April 2011)

So eben die Votec Hotline angerufen und Votec in Stuttgart erreicht. Dort ist wohl ein Bike für einen Januarkunden angekommen. Ich bitte hiermit darum, dass sich der besagte Kunde zu Wort meldet, sein Bike abholt und mal ein paar Pics postet. Zu meiner und anderen Auftragslagen konnte er ncihts sagen, da er keinen Einblick in die Datenbank hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (29. April 2011)

...ich bin's nicht. 
Ich bin ein AnfangFebruarKunde


----------



## nightprowler (29. April 2011)

Leute ich kann Eure Ungeduld ja verstehen,aber Ihr habt Custommadebikes bestellt,da sollte man ein wenig Geduld schon aufbringen.

Jedenfalls findet man hier im Forum keine Beiträge über irgendwelche Schäden der  Bikes aus der Vorsaison,die Dinger halten anscheinend.

Ich bin auch superzufrieden mit meinem Teil.


Aber mal eine Geschichte zu Lieferzeiten.

Bin auch noch Hobbyfotograf mit einer deutschen Kameramarke,da gibt es ein Objektiv zu einem Preis von 7500 in Worten siebentausendfünfhundert Euro!!!!

Lieferzeit 1,5 Jahre.

Da seit Ihr doch super dran.

Also bald ist es ja soweit.

Uwe.


----------



## Broenner (29. April 2011)

Ich hätte gedacht die Bikes die im Shop abgeholt werden werden auch dort zusammengebaut.


----------



## akami (29. April 2011)

Eben noch mal mit Votec gesprochen. Wer hätte es gedacht.......richtig, eine Terminverschiebung auf KW20. Da ich KW19 und 20 Urlaub habe möchte ich auch da mein Rad fahren und nicht, wenn ich wieder malochen muss.
Egal wie es kommt, ich warte denn ich will dieses Bike, da gibt es keine Alternative.

@ BierSteige: Schade eigentlich.

@ nightprowler: Wenn die 1,5 Jahre angekündigt sind und der besteller damit warten kann ist das ja in Ordnung. Aber wie reagieren die Kunden, wenn sie zusätlich nochmal 3 Jahre obendrauf also insgesamt schon 4,5 Jahre warten und es dann heißen würde, dass Sie nochmals 1,5 Jahre warten müssen und sich dann immer noch nicht sicher sein können, ob das Ding dann auch wirklich da ist?

@ Brönner: Nur müssen sie dazu erstmal dort ankommen und es muss Personal da sein, dass es zusammen baut. Außerdem wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.


----------



## nightprowler (29. April 2011)

Ja akami,
da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht.

Votec sollte da eigentlich ehrlicher sein.

Bei dem Bike meiner Frau letztes Jahr war es ähnlich.

Die geben immer sehr optimistische Lieferzeiten an,obwohl sie weder die Rahmen noch die Parts am Lager haben.
Wer im Januar bestellt ist dann der Gelackmeierter.

Aber um so größer wird die Freude wenn das Bike dann da ist.

Viel Glück

Uwe.


----------



## ChaosRaven (29. April 2011)

Ich kauf mir aus Vorfreude morgen erst einmal neue Handschuhe, Knieschoner und ggf. noch einen Fullface..


----------



## akami (29. April 2011)

@ ChaosRaven: Meine Auswahl für 2011 in Bezug auf Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Fullfacehelm:


----------



## hardcore-666 (29. April 2011)

Meine Liste wollt Ihr garn nicht esrt sehen.
Ich glaube, das ich bald genauso viel an Zubehör und Bekleidung zzgl. Protectoren ausgeben habe wie das V.SX.
Wenn ich so weiter mache habe ich keine Kohle mehr und das Bike zu bezahlen.

Ich muß noch mehr Zeug bestellen, weil HEUTE der Liefertermin auf KW19 verschoben wurde.


----------



## akami (30. April 2011)

@ hardcore-666:

MAch dir nix draus. Bei mir sieht das nicht anders aus. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass cih so dämlich war und das SX schon bezahlt habe.


----------



## FALBERT (30. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Eben noch mal mit Votec gesprochen. Wer hätte es gedacht.......richtig, eine Terminverschiebung auf KW20. Da ich KW19 und 20 Urlaub habe möchte ich auch da mein Rad fahren und nicht, wenn ich wieder malochen muss.
> Egal wie es kommt, ich warte denn ich will dieses Bike, da gibt es keine Alternative.
> 
> @ BierSteige: Schade eigentlich.
> ...


 Hallo Akami was ist denn der Grund dafür das ganz plötzlich sich der Liefertermin bei dir schon wieder um ganze 2 Wochen verschiebt.Ich z.B. hab mitte April bestellt da bekomme ich meins wohl zu Weihnachten das kotzt mich voll an und bezahlt hab ich leider auch schon,weiß ja nicht ob man deswegen trotzdem noch storniren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (30. April 2011)

Moin Falbert!

Auch wenn du dein Bike schon angezahlt oder komplett bezahlt hast, kannst du noch stornieren. Wenn du dir ein Standart Votec bestellt hast ohne Extrawünsche, kannst es sogar innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken.

Ich verstehe das so langsam auch nicht mehr, was das soll. Laut Telefonaten mit Frau Sigmund sind seit 2 Wochen alle Teile da und es hätte gestern oder vorgestern fertig gemacht werden sollen. Montag ruf ich an und will wissen, was da los ist. am 09.05. beginnt mein Urlaub und da hat das Bike da zu sein. Dann habe ich auch wirklich und die anderen natürlich auch lange genug gewartet.


----------



## gotoos (30. April 2011)

@alle

mal was anderes! Hat einer von euch eine GoPro und kann mal ein bisschen darüber berichten.
Ich überlege mir die Hero 960 zuzulegen. Der Händler bei mir um die Ecke www.bike-discount.de würde sie mir für 189.- Euro lassen.
Klingt sehr preiswert und deshalb überlege ich ernsthaft sie zu kaufen.
Wer hat erfahrungswerte und kann mir sagen wo ich sie am besten anbringe. Helm, Rahmen, Hinterbau, Blick nach hinten, Blick nach vorne ......
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Endurance (30. April 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> @alle
> 
> mal was anderes! Hat einer von euch eine GoPro und kann mal ein bisschen darüber berichten.
> Ich überlege mir die Hero 960 zuzulegen. Der Händler bei mir um die Ecke www.bike-discount.de würde sie mir für 189.- Euro lassen.
> ...



Da hilft die SuFu! Das Ding taugt auf jeden Fall ich habe die GoPro Hero mit dem Backpac (bildschirm). Bildquali ist voll in Ordnung. Einzig der Halter könnte etwas stabiler sein. Am besten an der Brust oder Helm befestigen wenn es wenig wackeln soll. Ansonsten am Lenker kopfüber montieren.


----------



## gotoos (30. April 2011)

@Endurance

natürlich hab ich die SuFu schin bemüht.
Ich danke dir aber für deine Antwort.
Es gibt immer viele Einträge zu x Themen im Forum, es schadet manchmal aber nicht, eine weiter Frage zu stellen. Stell dir vor, es würde jeder nur die SuFu nehmen und immer auf ein und der selben Frage herum reiten.
Es wird. z.B kaum über den BackPack geschrieben. 
Bist du mit ihm zufrieden? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der ja nur mit der GoPro zu verbinden, wenn sie aus dem Gehäuse heraus ist. Er ist also nur temporär an der Kamera fest oder kann ich ihn auch an der Cam fest anbringen und die Cam mit Backpack an der Hemhalterung befestigen?
Gruß
_________


----------



## Broenner (30. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ hardcore-666:
> 
> MAch dir nix draus. Bei mir sieht das nicht anders aus. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass cih so dämlich war und das SX schon bezahlt habe.


 
Naja den Fehler habe ich nicht gemacht, ich denke ERST DIE WARE DANN DAS GELD ich bezahle nach der Bike übergabe in Frankfurt.


----------



## akami (30. April 2011)

Servus!

1. Naja wer bezahlt hat, finde ich hat das größere Recht Druck zu amchen und beliefert zu werden, wir haben unseren Teil des Vertrags erfüllt.

2. Ich habe heute Bikefrustshoppen gemacht. Also meine Wasserversorgung auf dem Bike ist gesichert. Es gab einen Sodamaxx plus Britavorratsfilter (8,5L) für den Kühlschrank. Außerdem habe ich in der Stadt eine schicke Sportorthese für mein Knie gefunden und Gamschen gabs auch noch. Zu Hause gings dann online weiter:


----------



## Endurance (30. April 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> @Endurance
> 
> natürlich hab ich die SuFu schin bemüht.
> Ich danke dir aber für deine Antwort.
> ...


Nö mit dem Backpac werden neue Gehäuserückseiten geliefert - ist also alles weiterhin wasserdich und einwandfrei verpackt. Halt nur ein wenig schwerer und größer. Durch das Gewicht könnte es auch die Halterung bei mir zerbröselt haben (lenkerbefestigung + Gewicht + Rüttelpiste = Materialschaden)

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Display endlich keine Raterei mehr ob man den richtigen Bildausschnitt hat.


----------



## ChaosRaven (30. April 2011)

Frustshoppen ging bei mir net, der FR/DH-Shop hatte zu...


----------



## akami (30. April 2011)

@ ChaosRaven:

HÃ¤lt auch leider nicht lange vor aber die Sachen brauchte ich trotzdem und die Ablenkung tat mal ganz gut. Montag geht es mit Votec ins Kriegsgericht. Und ich habe mir folgende Gedanken gemacht:

*Votec* (gr. ÎÏÎ±Î½ 'Wo' und Î¤ÎµÏÎ½Î¿Î»Î¿Î³Î¯Î± 'Technik') ist ein Fahrradhersteller, welcher sich mit verschwunder, nicht existierender oder Ã¤hnlicher nicht vorhandener Fahrradtechnik befasst. Frei Ã¼bersetzt kÃ¶nnte man auch sagen: "*Wo* ist meine *Tec*hnik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (30. April 2011)

@Endurance
danke, genau die Info fehlte mir noch.
Dann werde ich mir diesen Monat die HD Hero holen und nächsten Monat den BacPac
Gruß
_______


----------



## ChaosRaven (30. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ ChaosRaven:
> 
> HÃ¤lt auch leider nicht lange vor aber die Sachen brauchte ich trotzdem und die Ablenkung tat mal ganz gut. Montag geht es mit Votec ins Kriegsgericht. Und ich habe mir folgende Gedanken gemacht:
> 
> *Votec* (gr. ÎÏÎ±Î½ 'Wo' und Î¤ÎµÏÎ½Î¿Î»Î¿Î³Î¯Î± 'Technik') ist ein Fahrradhersteller, welcher sich mit verschwunder, nicht existierender oder Ã¤hnlicher nicht vorhandener Fahrradtechnik befasst. Frei Ã¼bersetzt kÃ¶nnte man auch sagen: "*Wo* ist meine *Tec*hnik?



Ich hab mir n Custombike bestellt und das dauert...
Und deswegen hab ich meinen Urlaub auf Ende Juli/Anfang August gelegt! 
AuÃerdem hab ich ja auch zwischendurch mal was geÃ¤ndert.. Und Ã¼berlege grad, ob die X0-Carbon-Kurbel die beste Wahl war..
Naja.. Im Zweifelsfall kommt die ans XC-Hardtail..


----------



## akami (30. April 2011)

Was soll denn daran falsch sein?


----------



## ChaosRaven (30. April 2011)

Ich trau dem Carbon ja eigentlich net..
Und dann am Enduro..


----------



## akami (30. April 2011)

Aso ja das Problem habe ich auch allerdings nur mir Rahmen und Laufrädern. Wobei ich mal gespannt bin, ob das Carbonkettenblatt bei der XTR hält, was es verspricht... .


----------



## ChaosRaven (30. April 2011)

Bei Rahmen und Laufrad wäre das bei mir definitiv net zu finden. Da dürfte ich aber auch die Gewichtsgrenze sprengen.
So langsam überlege ich mir aber wirklich, mir noch ein Dirtbike für die Stadt zu besorgen. Hab vorhin nen geilen Rahmen im Netz gesehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (1. Mai 2011)

1. Stimmt. Wenn das Bike irgendann zu leicht wird, macht der Downhill keinen Spaß mehr. Aber ein paar Optische Highlights aus Carbon wie Bremshebel und co. dürfen gerne sein.

2. Das ja genial ich plane auch gerade ein kleines Projekt. ich habe auf dem Dachboden von Muttchen ein altes Pirelli Rennrad gefunden, das wird jetzt erstmal restauriert. Hätte ich das nciht gefunden, hätte ich mir auch noch mal ein Dirtbike aufgebaut.


----------



## ChaosRaven (1. Mai 2011)

Oder so einen Lowrider, das hätte auch was...


----------



## Broenner (1. Mai 2011)

Akami wie viel hast du für die ORTHESE bezahlt suche nämlich auch eine und die kosten alle um die 300,00.


----------



## akami (1. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:

Das isz eine Sportorthese, die du Wahrscheinlich nicht mit Protektoren nutzen kannst. Ansonsten ist es eine Futura Neoprenorthese fÃ¼r knapp â¬30.00,- aus der Apotheke.


----------



## Broenner (1. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Broenner:
> 
> Das isz eine Sportorthese, die du Wahrscheinlich nicht mit Protektoren nutzen kannst. Ansonsten ist es eine Futura Neoprenorthese für knapp 30.00,- aus der Apotheke.


Danke für die antwort.


----------



## akami (1. Mai 2011)

Soeben hat sich auch meine Kamera ins Jenseits verabschiedet. Langsam reicht es echt. Mal sehen wie morgen das Telefonat ausfällt. Langsam brauch ich mal wieder eine gute Nachricht.


----------



## Platzhoersch (2. Mai 2011)

@akami:
Wann hast du denn vor anzurufen? Wichtig wäre, dass man 
wirklich mal nachhakt, WARUM diese Terminverschiebungen 
immer und immer weider auftreten. Da stimmt doch 
irgendetwas nicht! Wäre cool,, wenn du da mal nachhaken 
kannst. Falls nicht, mache ich das am Mittwoch.

UND: Ob die Vielleicht mal Fotos von den aktuellen Ständen 
der Räder schicken könnten. Ich glaube dem ganzen nämlich 
inzwischen nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße, 
Ben


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

Moin Ben!

Also ich werde da jetzt gleich anrufen und mich melden, sobald ich etwas in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Und ich hatte genau das vor zu erfragen, was dich, alle anderen hier und mich quält, nämlich warum andauernd eien verschiebung erfolgt und vor allem warum keine Bikes rausgehen obwohl alle Teile seit nun mindestens 2 Wochen da sind. An Fotos habe ich auch schon gedacht.

Trotzdem wäre cih dir Dankbar, wenn auch DU und die ANDEREN trotzdem dort anrufen würden, damit der Druck mal zunimmt und die sehen, dass die lieber Bikes schrauben sollten anstatt auf irgendwelche Events zu düsen. Auf deren Facebookseite müsste man eigentlcih auch mal Druck machen.

Bis gleich... .


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

ich trag mich auch mal eben in die wartende-liste ein......


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

So...!

Also ich habe eben mit Frau Sigmund gesprochen. Viel konnte ich nicht herausfinden, da leider auf der anderen Leitung ein Anruf meiner Arbeit einging, den ich beantworten musste.
Tatsächlich liegt die Verzögerung dieses Mal darin, dass Votec sich auf dem Sympatex Bike Festival gezeigt hat und wohl fast alle Mitarbeiter noch vor Ort sind anstatt in der Heimat zu schrauben. Und mir wurde versichert, dass mein Bike definitiv und spätestens Ende dieser Woche rausgeht (das höre ich nun schon zum gefühlten 100sten Male).

So ich werde demnächst los zur Arbeit. Die Votec-Mitarbeiter sind wohl ab morgen/übermorgen wieder da. Lasst es klingeln bis die Leitungen glühen.


Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (2. Mai 2011)

Das finde ich schon äußerst hart, wenn das womit eine Firma Geld verdient komplett brach liegt weil PR-Präsenz gezeigt werden muss!

*Thumbs down*

Klar isses für die Mechaniker etc. bitter die ganze Zeit nur zu schrauben anstatt in Italien die Sonne zu genießen, aber mit dem Zeitplan bleibt doch gar keine andere Wahl, oder?

Ich stell mich aus lauter Angst auch schon drauf ein mein Bike nicht nach 8 Wochen zu bekommen, für Leute wie Akami muss sich 8 Wochen glaub ich auch eher anhören wie ein schlechter Witz, verdammt, ich will noch im Sommer shredden gehen, nicht erst im Herbst!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

auf der einen seite: krass, viele zigtausende kunden warten auf ihre -zum teil schon bezahlte- ware und die mechanics vergnügen sich auf nem festival.

auf der anderen seite: genau diese MENSCHEN versuchen -so denke ich- alles mögliche, um uns mit bikes zu versorgen die uns versprochen wurden, die aber aufgrund der lieferengpässe der komponentenzulieferer nicht eingehalten werden können. da gönne ich denen mal ein wochenende. auf der anderen seite werden die sich in riva auch mal die ein oder andere beschwerde anhören müssen und dort arbeiten und representativ sein um ihre produkte vorstellen zu können. wäre ja blöd, wenn die nix mehr zu tun hätten, wenn alle bikes geliefert wurden. ich hätt gerne noch ein paar jahre länger spass an votec.

aber jetzt bitte wieder ran an die arbeit.


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> aber jetzt bitte wieder ran an die arbeit.



1. GO VOTEC GO! - Aber Leute bedenkt, dass am 06.05.2011 Weltkindermaltag ist. Das ist bestimtm auch ein Feiertag für Votec wo nicht geschraubt wird  

2. Ich werde jetzt auch mal ran an die Arbeit und ein paar Stunden von Votec abschalten und die Notaufnahme rocken oder lasse ich mich doch lieber ins künstliche Koma legen bis das Bike da ist?  

3. Naja jetzt noch 7 Tage dann ist Urlaub angesagt plus 2 weitere Tage und das SX soll endlcih da sein. Steht auch schon im Kalender und der Kalender lügt nie... .  

4. Acht Wochen? Geil mein SX steht schon seit dem 15.03. bei mir. Scheiss unsichtbarer Karton.


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

@akami: steht bestimmt noch im tattooladen 


btw: die leute bei votec haben bestimmt auch ganz andere kunden an der strippe. welche die hier nicht mitlesen/schreiben oder gar hier angemeldet sind. trotz allem war jeder anruf bei denen sehr positiver natur. immer nett und (scheinbar) bemüht. ich wurde auch mal zurückgerufen wenn sich eine frage nicht sofort beantworten liess. die sache mit dem email-kontakt ist aber in der tat ein witz. das sollte besser funzen. ich glaube kaum, dass diejenigen die die bikes zusammenschrauben auch die sind, die mails beantworten und/oder aufträge entgegennehmen.


----------



## tobeissen (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo ihr wartenden,
nun muss ich als Mitlesender auch mal meine Senf ablassen.

KW 8 bestellt, derzeitig angekündigter Liefertermin KW 20, das macht schlappe 12 Wochen, das wären dann 3 Monate. Ich bin schon ganz schön enttäuscht, anno dazumal wurde mir in Stuttgart eine Lieferzeit von 4-6 Wochen mitgeteilt. Sollte sich KW 20 ausgehen sind wir bei dem 2-3-fachen, zzz.

Dennoch konnte ich dem langen Warten etwas abgewinnen. Der Laufradsatz von CB ist wieder verfügbar und ich habe meine Konfi von Crossline auf Iodin ändern könne, ohne eine weitere Lieferterminverschiebung.

Meine jetzige Konfiguration:
Rahmenfarbe: Brown Metallic
Hauptdecor: Blue
Styledecor: Ohne / None

Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: Crank Brother Iodin AM
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9

Vielen Dank an alle für die täglichen Updates und Infos zu den Vorgängen bei Votec.
Ich bin sehr auf die ersten Bilder von den Januar und Februar Bestellern gespannt !!!

Die besten Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Fastlane-Racing (2. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,
also ich warte nun auch schon etwas länger auf das im Januar bestellte Bike. Ich kann Eure Aufregung und Enttäuschung über Liefertermine nachvollziehen. Jedoch sollte man etwas Verständnis für die Gesamtsituation haben. Da viele von Euch ein Votec haben wollen was nun mal alles Custom Bikes sind muss man halt auch längere Lieferzeiten in Kauf nehmen. Zudem viele bestimmt auch nachträglich noch Bestelländerzungen eingesteuert haben. All diese Sonderwünsche erledigen sich leider nicht von selbst und bringen den Zeitplan oft durcheinander. Auch die Teile die noch gefehlt haben und aus Asien gekommen sind waren bestimmt nicht so leicht zu bekommen. Zudem kann Votec auch nichts dafür, dass Rock Shox eine Fehlproduktion bei der World Cup Gabel hatte. Auch das wirft wieder alle Zeitpläne über den Haufen. Die armen Kerle in der Werkstatt schrauben sich wahrscheinlich die Finger wund um die Bikes schnellstmöglich fertig zu bekommen. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso viele von Euch einen schlechten Kontakt zu Votec beschreiben. Bei mir ist bis jetzt immer jemand ans Telefon gegangen und alle Fragen waren am Ende beantwortet. Man muss einfach mal den Hörer in die Hand nehmen und wählen J Wer sein Votec früher bekommen möchte muss halt einfach früher bestellen. Ist doch klar, dass die Lieferzeiten sich verlängern wenn die Bestellungen sich Anfang der Saison bis unter das Dach stapeln und Teile fehlen. Und denkt mal drüber nach wieso die Bikes so günstig sind. Das kommt nicht daher, dass Votec ein Riesengroßes Lager hat in dem hunderttausend Euro in Teilen rumliegen. Das kostet alles teure Lagergebühren und wenn die Teile am Ende der Saison nicht an den Mann gebracht wurden kann man die nur noch im Outlet verscherbeln? Und wer macht das? Ein extra Lagerist der Extrakosten verursacht? Nein, zum Glück nicht. Wer jetzt überlegt zu stornieren und sich ein Canyon zu holen dem kann ich nur davon abraten. Die haben zur Zeit die gleichen Probleme mit fehlenden Teilen wodurch sich die anfangs kommunizierten Liefertermine auch nicht einhalten lassen. Das weiß ich, weil ein Freund von mir nun auch schon seit Wochen auf sein Bike wartet und die nicht wissen wann die Teile wieder verfügbar sind. Also haltet die Ohren steif und wartet geduldig auf Eure Bikes. Klar ärgerlich bei dem Wetter aber so ist das mit Handmade Bikes. Zudem werden Euch später viele um diese tollen Stücke beneiden. Vorfreude ist doch mit die schönste Freude überhaupt.

Votec hui der Rest pfui


----------



## bascopeach (2. Mai 2011)

Fastlane-Racing schrieb:


> Bei mir ist bis jetzt immer jemand ans Telefon gegangen und alle Fragen waren am Ende unbeantwortet.



Tut mir leid, ich weiss du hast es anders gemeint, aber es war beim lesen so lustich!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich weiss du hast es anders gemeint, aber es war beim lesen so lustich!!



und ich wollt extra nix zu sagen


----------



## Fastlane-Racing (2. Mai 2011)

Holy shit. Was ist mir da passiert  So war es natürlich nicht gemeint. Danke für den Hinweis, wie hätte ich sonst da gestanden? Ich Eimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

@ tobeissen:
Meinst  du, dass du mit den CBs glücklich wirst? So wie ich das sehe, sind die mehr
Schein als sein. Die Vorgängermodelle hatten schon schwierigkeiten, zu weiche Felgen,
Brüche der Speichen und schlechter Support für Deutschland. Außerdem sieht ein konventionell aufgespeichter LRS doch um einiges besser aus. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du mit dem SX vorhast aber ich würde die Wahl noch mal überdenken. Falls du sie dennoch möchtest hoffe, dass sie halten was sie versprechen. Und hier als Entscheidungshilfe ein Bild des 2012er CB LRS:








@ Fastlan-Racing:
Aber warum müssen wir uns belügen lassen? Ich möchte jetzt nicht weiter darauf
eingehen, da dieses Thema auf den seiten vorher ausgiebeig besprochen wurde... .

@ Korrekturleser:
Streber!


----------



## hardcore-666 (2. Mai 2011)

@ Akami

Hör doch mal auf die CB´s immer so madig zu machen.

1. wisser wir noch gar nicht ob CB etwas gändert hat und,

2. Ich finde sie Porno!!!

3. Wenn es massive Problem gibt, können wir uns immer noch an VOTEC wenden.

4. Wir können wir uns dieses Jahr eh noch kein Urteil über die CB´s erlauben, (weil OHNE Bike´s, keine Test´s)


----------



## ChaosRaven (2. Mai 2011)

Er versucht sie auch eher sich selber madig zu reden..


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:

1. Sie sind leichter geworden.
2. Ist das deine Meinung. 
3. Wird Votec die danna uch nur einschicken, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis der Ersatz kommt.
4. Die letztens Test, dazu noch weniger Gewicht und die Optik sagen alles... .

@ ChaosRaven:

Nee, dann würde ich sie ja nehmen. Das Gewicht ist beindruckend aber die Mavis können mehr (das ist unumstritten) und sehen einfach GEIL  aus (meine Meinung). Da stören mich die etwas über 300Gramm dann auch nicht wirklich. Ich versuche nur jedem zu helfen, ein gutes Bike zu haben.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe überhaupt kein verständnis was die Lieferverspätung anbelangt. Der die jungs haben nun echt viel zeit gehabt. wenn in riva ein event ist, geht die hälfte da hin und die anderen kümmern sich um die fertigstellung der bikes. so geht das. Ich hätte von votec definitiv mehr termintreue erwartet.


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

Nur mal so zur Info: Hat sich noch wer zu seinem Votec den "Cane Creek Angle Set"-Steuersatz bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobeissen (2. Mai 2011)

@Akami
Danke für deine Antwort.
Naja, ich finde die CB sehen echt total geil aus, da gibts nichts.
Aber wenn du da so schlecht über die schreibst, weich, labil..., da trübt mich das ganze schon.
In deiner Konfi hatte ich sie ja auch schon gesehen...

Wie würden denn die Deemax aussehen? Hast du dazu auch ein Bild parat? Gelb kann ich an meinem Bike (Braun/Blau) nicht gebrauchen.

Fahrtstil: Eher aggressiv, aber mein Hardtail setzt mir da derzeit schon Grenzen (DT-Swiss X1800 mit starkem 8er). Mein Revier sind die Alpen der Ostschweiz und Liechtenstein. Bikeparks würde ich mit dem Votec vermeiden, dafür würde ich mir einen Downhiller leihen, aber die Bahnentour bei Davos würde ich schon fahren wollen.

Ich bin hin und her gerissen...


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

@ tobeissen:

Ich hatte die genommen, weil ich mich von dém Effeckt des anderen blenden ließ aber ich finde die gar nicht so schön und das 2012er Modell finde ich sieht aus, wie Zuhälterfelgen, sorry. Ich fasse mal son paar Sachen aus den Tests zusammen:

1. In vielen Tests kam es zu brüchen der Speichen und oder verbiegungen der Felge.
2. Selbst die Downhillversion hilet bei normalen Fahrten der belastung nicht stand.
3. Der Support war eingeschränkt bis schlecht.
4. Dieses Jahr ist der LRS nochmals leichter geworden. 
5. Es gab Probleme mit einigen Kasetten, die sich nciht montieren ließen unter anderem die Shimano XT.

Das gab mir dann doch zu denken. Da ich auch aggressiv fahre und gerne mal eine Kante im Uphill hochnehme war mir das zu unsicher. Ich möchte dir die Dinger nicht madig machen, vielelciht halten sie ja dieses Jahr was sie versprechen. Kauf nach deinem Bauchgefühl... . HIERnoch ein Bilder der Deemax.


----------



## tobeissen (2. Mai 2011)

@Akami:

Besten Dank für deine Ausführungen.

hmmm, so wie ich die von Votec verstanden habe verbauen die die Grauen, ohne den goldenen Schnickschnack. Zumindest auf der Homepage sehen sie anders aus.

Wenn all deine gelisteten Punkte berücksichtige, dann bin ich wohl eher schlecht mit Iodin unterwegs. Zumal ich auch sehr gerne die ein oder andere Kante als Schanze oder uphill nehme.

Falblich könnte ich die Silbernen in Kauf nehmen. Wobei die Iodin *AM* trotz allem geiler aussehen.


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

Die von der Homepage sind auch nicht die Iodine AM sondern die Cobalt. Das erkennst du, wenn du dir das Bild mal vergrößerst. Sie haben den Cobalt genommen, weil es zu dem Zeitpunkt den Iodine nur in grau oder orange gab und man es sich so schonmal besser farblich vorstellen konnte.

Probieren geht über studieren aber ich hätte den Kopf nicht frei mit den AMs und wie gesagt die silbernen Deemax passen auch sehr geil zu meiner Farb- und Ausstattungswahl.


----------



## Broenner (2. Mai 2011)

tobeissen schrieb:


> @Akami
> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Naja, ich finde die CB sehen echt total geil aus, da gibts nichts.
> Aber wenn du da so schlecht über die schreibst, weich, labil..., da trübt mich das ganze schon.
> ...


----------



## Broenner (2. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> tobeissen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Akami
> ...


----------



## tobeissen (2. Mai 2011)

Hoi Akami und Broenner,

hab grad noch ein bissel gegoogelt. Die Deemax schneiden überall schon sehr gut ab. Das bissel mehr Trägheit am Laufrad wäre für mich nicht sonderlich schlimm.
Hatte bisher gedacht die Deemax wären so hässlich gelb, die hätte ich nicht gewollt.

Ich werde wohl noch eine Nacht drüber schlafen und Morgen entscheiden ob ich mal wieder Votec belästige und meine Konfiguration ändere (peinlich).

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

@ tobeissen:

Und das wenige mehrgewicht kannst du dann durch ein tubelesssystem und entsprechenden Parts wieder rausholen 
Genau penn' 'ne Nacht oder auch mehr drüber und guck wie du dich entscheidest. Wcihtig ist, dass du dich mit deiner entscheidung wohl fühlst.


----------



## hardcore-666 (2. Mai 2011)

Leute, wir sollten unsere Bike´s erstmal haben.
Wer jetzt, welche Felgen bestellt hat, oder welche besser aussehen, ist erstmal sekundär.
Wir können uns jetzt tot diskutieren, jeder sollte selbst seine Erfahrungen machen.

[email protected] Akami
Ich wollte deine Meinung nicht kritisieren, (ist jetzt alles wieder GUT???)


----------



## tobeissen (2. Mai 2011)

...das lange warten macht einen ganz kirre...
ABER dadurch hat man ja die Zeit seine Entscheidungen zu überdenken, Meinungen auszutauschen...irgendwie muss man die Zeit ja ermorden.

@Akami:
Tubeless-System klingt gut, hab mir auch schon einen Vorderreifen dafür herausgesucht. Der Albert hinten kann bleiben.
Ist bei dem LRS schon das Ventil usw. dabei? Hast du bereits Erfahrung mit Tubeless?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (2. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> (...) und das 2012er Modell finde ich sieht aus, wie Zuhälterfelgen, sorry. (...)



1. Das nennst du Zuhälterfelgen? Was wirste dann zu meinen weiß-goldenen Veltec V-Two sagen, wenn ich mir die kaufe? 

2. Du redest die madig, weil du die nicht mehr bestellt hast. 

3. Ritter der Kokosnuss läuft auf Arte!


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

ich denke drüber nach, ob ich für mein bike irgendwann noch die veltec v-two holen soll, wenn die e2000 hinüber sind oder sich da was ankündigt.....


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:
Zwischen uns ist alles tutti, war alles tutti und wird auch immer alles tutti sein. Ich bin ein gelassener Typ und gebe nur meine Meinung wieder. Leider kommen durch so ein Forum keine Gestiken, Mimik oder sonstiges rüber. Ich sage nur, was mir zu einem Thema einfällt, wenn es also ruppig oder böse klingen sollte, ist es mit sicherheit nciht so zu verstehen 

@ tobeissen:
Was möchtest du denn über Tubeless wissen?

@ ChaosRaven:
1. Schick mir ein Bild von der Gesamtkonstellation, dann sag ich es dir. Aber du bastelst keinen lila Plüsch an den Lenker und nennst dich SugaeBear oder? 

2. Wieso sollte ich die madig reden, wenn ich die hätte haben können bzw. immer ncoh haben könnte? Willkommen bei X-Faktor mein Name ist Jonathen Frakes... .

3. Wer hat die Kokosnuss..., wer hat die Kokosnuss..., wer hat die Kokosnuss geklaut?

@ Ransom Andy:
Sollten sich meine Deemax verabschieden, dann bastel ich mir was leckeres mit einer Hope oder Chris-King Nabe. YamYam


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

ab demnächst bin ich vater und wieder mal schüler (und das mit 34, aber was macht man nicht alles für die karriere...  ) und kann mir keine supertollen teile leisten. zumindest für die nächsten zwei jahre. von daher tun´s die teile von veltec. im übrigen hab ich die eh schon an meinem scott ransom gehabt und hab sie jetzt an meinem transalp-hardtail-trailbike und bin von den teilen sowas von überzeugt. noch nach 1,5jahren ohne pflege und wartung laufen die wie ne eins. bikepark und big-5-challenge hamse auch problemlos überstanden


----------



## ChaosRaven (2. Mai 2011)

@ akami:

Ungefähr so:


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

@ Ransom Andy:
Brav! So gehört sich das für einen LRS.

@ ChaosRaven:
Naja fehlt ncoh das Bike um es im Gesamten zu sehen aber auch für sich alleine finde ich die Veltec um einiges schöner als die CB. Ich steh einfach auf viele Speichen. Sehr hübscher LRS


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

lächz:

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=283302


----------



## ChaosRaven (2. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> lächz:
> 
> http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=283302



Genau der in diesem Rot stand an nem Kundenbike bei Votec in Wenden und brauchte mich erst auf den LRS.


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

Ich will erstmal ein Votec-Bike haben zum dran- und abbasteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Genau der in diesem Rot stand an nem Kundenbike bei Votec in Wenden und brauchte mich erst auf den LRS.







das is mein hardtail. und mein v.fr bekommt die selbe farbkombination. rahmen wird reinweiss, lediglich mit votec und v.fr schriftzug in rot. die e2000 laufräder sind dann zwar anders rot, das muss am anfang aber erst mal reichen. einzelne komponenten werden dann nach bedarf ausgetauscht. wir werden sehen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich will erstmal ein Votec-Bike haben zum dran- und abbasteln



wort! aber ich bin guter dinge dass bis ende der woche alles erledigt ist. vllt bin ich ein wenig im vorteil, weil ich spätschicht habe und mein bike in FFM abholen werde. D.h., direkt morgens hin und nicht erst auf DHL/DPD (o.ä.) warten.


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

Sehr geeherte Votec-Kunden,

aus aktuellem Anlass erfolgt dieses Schreiben an all unsere Kunden. Aufgrund der Arbeit,
welche der Forumteilnehmer "akami" für uns und unser Unternehmen getan hat, bekommt 
er sein Produkt als erster im Jahre 2011. Damit er diesen Moment auch auskosten kann,
bitten wir alle anderen Kunden genug Geduld und Verständnis aufbringen zu können, um
noch bis zur Kalenderwoche 38 durchzuhalten.
In diesem Sinne noch mal ein großer Dank an "akami".

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

euer Votec-Team.


So weißte bescheid Leider muss cih auf DPD warten, die ja bekanntermaßen Samstags nicht liefern, dafür aber in der Regel innherhalb von 24 Stunden. Vorteil DPD, wenn es Donnerstag rausgeht. Vorteil DHL, wenn es erst freitag los geht. MAn darf gespannt sein... .


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

Coole Mail  aber ehrlich: ich würds Dir gönnen


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

Ach Quark. Ich freue mich für jeden, der sein Bike endlich hat und da ist es mir egal, ob er es vor oder nach mir erhält aber Bilder möchte ich sehen


----------



## bascopeach (3. Mai 2011)

ihr macht mich ganz wuschig mit eurer LRS-Diskussion,
ich hab die Crossline ausgesucht und weiss dass ich damit am unteren Ende der Leistung bin, aber bisschen shredden wird der LRS doch auch mitmachen oder? Macht mich nur nicht schwach...

@Ransom Andy: dein HT find ich optisch sehr cool, nur die CB Vario will so gar nicht passen, da wäre KindShock rot-eloxiert sicher besser gekommen... (steinig mich jetzt nicht weil man von KS nicht viel gutes hört, schick einfach die CB Teile zum umeloxieren ;D )

P.S.: Was fürn Vorbau isn das? Sieht nice aus, wie lang? 
--> Edit: Black Market, 50mm (ich hab einfach mal genauer hingesehen)

--> Edit Nr.2: Ups, jetzt hab ich gelesen dass die goldenen Parts der Joplin noch gegen rot-eloxiertes Material getauscht werden...Na dann gibts mal nichts zu meckern! Sehr schön!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blanquish (3. Mai 2011)

Seid gegrüßt,

ich habe mir spaßenshalber mal die 30 Seiten des Threads durchgelesen, um so zu verfolgen, wann ihr wie zu euren Bikes kommt. (Zugegebenermaßen bin ich ein wenig erleichtert, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht bei Votec bestellte...)


Eins würde mich mal interessieren: Wie viele Wochen warten denn jetzt die Hartgesottenen unter euch schon? Mir kommt es ja wie eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und drei Tage vor...

Wie auch immer... Haltet euch tapfer - und ich freu mich auf Fotos von euren Rädern


----------



## akami (3. Mai 2011)

@ bascopeach:
Um verblockte Trails zu rocken ist das Teil völlig in Ordnung. Nur wenn es darum geht gröberes oder mit Steinen gespicktes Gelände mit höherer Geschwindigkeit zu nehmen, dann ist der Crossline nciht unbedingt die beste Wahl aus meiner Sicht. Auch für Bikeparkeinsätze oder um ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste Kanten hoch zu zimmern, würde ich ihn nicht empfehlen. Es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an, wie sauber du fährst. Als kleiner Tipp: Fahre den Reifen nicht an der untersten Luftdruckgrenze sondern gönne ihm etwas mehr, dann solltest du lange Freude an deinem LRS haben.

@ Blanguish: Heute auf den tag genau 15 Wochen


----------



## DrChef (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
nachdem ich seit einiger Zeit mitlese,
werde ich mich jetzt offiziell als Wartender hier registrieren.
Meine bestellung vom 19.04.2011 sieht folgendermassen aus:

VOTEC V.XM - Konfiguriert XL Black Metallic, White / Gold 
Gabel: Fox F32 150 Talas FIT 2010
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: Crank Brothers Iodine AM
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Crank Brothers Cobalt, Vorbau: Crank Brothers Cobalt, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z
Sattel: Selle Italia SL
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Zahnkranz: Sram XO 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Umwerfer: Sram XO, Kurbel: Sram XO, Kettenblätter: 44/33/22, Kette: Sram XO 
Dämpferschutz

Nachdem die meisten auf ein SX warten, würde mich interessieren 
ob die endlosen Lieferzeiten auch auf mein XM übertragbar sind...?


----------



## akami (3. Mai 2011)

@ DrChef: Übertragbar auf alle Modelle. Sogar das XC ist betroffen


----------



## Brother (3. Mai 2011)

wollte auch mal wieder schauen wie es meinen alten Leidensgenossen hier geht...kann ja mein V.SX im Moment auch nicht mehr fahren da es mir bereits den Dämpfer versemmelt hat. Ansonsten wäre ich schon glücklich mit meinem Votec...

Gruss aus der Schweiz...


----------



## akami (3. Mai 2011)

Was hast du denn gemacht? Den Dämpfer auf Hardcoretrails zum dampfen gebracht?


----------



## Brother (3. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gemacht? Den Dämpfer auf Hardcoretrails zum dampfen gebracht?



war auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails unterwegs und hab schon ziemlich schmacke gegeben...naja  dann hats puff gemacht und ich war als lowrider mit ein paar cm weniger Federweg unterwegs...nun ist der defekte in der rep und der neue hängt noch irgendwo am Zoll rum...


----------



## akami (3. Mai 2011)

Na so'n Scheiß. Eigentlich echt schade, dass ins SX kein Dämpfer mit PiggyPack passt


----------



## Brother (3. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Na so'n Scheiß. Eigentlich echt schade, dass ins SX kein Dämpfer mit PiggyPack passt



hab ich mir auch schon gedacht aber mit externen reservoir kenn ich nur diesen hier http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/dhs.html einen Luftdämpfer mit externen Reservoir hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen gesehen.


----------



## matiz78 (3. Mai 2011)

Ho, auch bei mir dauerts jetzt schon eine Weile länger.

Bestellt am 14.03. und zwar ein VOTEC V.XM 1.3 ohne Specials und per Vorkasse (weil im Glauben dass es dann fixer gehen würde). Da scheinbar dieses Jahr noch niemand hier ein Votec bekommen hat, zweifle ich langsam ob ich nicht doch noch storniere und zu etwas greife, was ich auch fahren kann. Statt dann im Herbst immer noch ohne Rad dazustehen.

Meine Hotline-Aussage war: rufen sie einfach Ende Mai nochmal an, wenn es nicht da sein sollte. Konnte schon irgend jemand verbindliche Termine rauskitzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (3. Mai 2011)

@Akami: D.h. n Vivid Air irgendwann mal nachrüsten geht gor nicht? Das ja doof!!


----------



## Brother (3. Mai 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> @Akami: D.h. n Vivid Air irgendwann mal nachrüsten geht gor nicht? Das ja doof!!



ne da passt nichts mir Piggyback rein. Ist sehr, sehr eng um den Dämpfer rum. Der Rocco Air ohne Piggy passt genau noch rein.


----------



## bascopeach (3. Mai 2011)

Kacke! Ich warte jetzt mal noch n bisschen und schau wie schnell jetzt die anderen ihre Bikes bekommen, ansonsten fang ich nämlich gerade mit nem *steinig* Canyon Torque Trailflow oder Dropzone liebzuäugeln...


----------



## Radlschlumpf (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe am 29.03.2011 ( heute vor 5 Wochen ) ein V-CS bestellt.
Nachdem ich auf diesen Beitrag gestossen bin ,habe ich bei Votec angefragt ob mein Rad auch von den Lieferanten-Problemen betroffen ist.
Am 08.04 wurde mir von Herrn J.Hessinger mitgeteilt das es nicht davon betroffen ist(alle Teile auf Lager) und der Liefertermin 6-8 Wo. nach Bestelleingang sei.
Ich hoffe das ich also mein Rad`l vor Juni bekomme.
Als Bezahlung habe ich mich übrigends für "Nachnahme" entschieden,besser ist das!


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Mai 2011)

also, wenn demnächst wer sein rad erhält, dann die januar und februar besteller. und das innerhalb der nächsten zwei wochen. so wurde mir das vor etwa 1,25 std telefonisch auf anfrage mitgeteilt. dabei hängt´s weniger an fehlenden teilen als vielmehr an der menge von rädern die jetzt, da alle teile wohl da sind, fertiggestellt werden.


----------



## akami (3. Mai 2011)

Mir wurde kommender Montag/Dienstag zugesagt.


----------



## hardcore-666 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte EUCH nur bescheid sagen, das ich Donnerstag / spätestens Freitag Morgen BILDER von meinem V.SX Modell 2012 einstellen werden
Letzte Woche bestellt und Übermorgen da


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Mai 2011)

Bei mir war es auch so, das VFR 2012 gestern bestellt und nächste woche soll es kommen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Mai 2011)

wir lassen uns mal überraschen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (3. Mai 2011)

Mein 2013 VMR ist letzte Woche geliefert worden und wird im September bestellt.

Bilder hab ichschon 2009 eingestellt.



Uwe.


----------



## Fastlane-Racing (3. Mai 2011)

Männer haltet durch, alle bekommen Ihre Bikes wie bestellt, das ist doch wunderbar. Lieber lange warten und ein Votec fahren als irgend ein Bike von der Stange. Das ist wie bei Ferrari, da muss man auch auf sein Auto warten, und das dauert bestimmt noch länger als bei Votec und kostet ne ganze Stange mehr. Ich freu mich riesig, egal wann es kommt (ausser ich habe dann schon graue Haare).


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Mai 2011)

Nix gegen graue Haare


----------



## Platzhoersch (3. Mai 2011)

Fastlane-Racing schrieb:


> Männer haltet durch, alle bekommen Ihre Bikes wie bestellt, das ist doch wunderbar. Lieber lange warten und ein Votec fahren als irgend ein Bike von der Stange. Das ist wie bei Ferrari, da muss man auch auf sein Auto warten, und das dauert bestimmt noch länger als bei Votec und kostet ne ganze Stange mehr. Ich freu mich riesig, egal wann es kommt (ausser ich habe dann schon graue Haare).



"Fastlane-Racing" ist bestimmt ein Votec-Account 



bascopeach schrieb:


> Kacke! Ich warte jetzt mal noch n bisschen und schau wie schnell jetzt die anderen ihre Bikes bekommen, ansonsten fang ich nämlich gerade mit nem *steinig* Canyon Torque Trailflow oder Dropzone liebzuäugeln...



Ich bin auch kurz davor mir ein Dropzone zu ordern...

Gruß, Ben


----------



## Broenner (3. Mai 2011)

Bitte storniert alle desto früher bekomme ich mein BIKE.

Ob ich mein Bike auch innerhalb der nächsten 2Woche bekomme schließlich habe ich ja fast noch im Februrar bestellt, kommt halt gerade darauf an wie viele noch im März bestellt haben ich habe bestellt am 12.03


----------



## Fastlane-Racing (3. Mai 2011)

Ne, ich hab nix gegen graue Haare, will aber selbst noch keine haben wenn es nicht sein muss  
Ne, Fastlane ist kein Votec Account ;-) Ich bin sogar ein Jan. besteller, mir wurde auch diese oder Angang kommende Woche bestätigt. Ich freu mich schon und werde Bilder posten wenn ich das Ding in Empfang genommen habe. Bis dahin haltet durch! Oder wollt Ihr ein Bike fahren welches man inzwischen auf jedem Radweg findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Mai 2011)

ich halt durch, das hab ich mir geschworen... hab nämlich sonderlackung. und da werd ich bestimmt nicht drauf verzichten


----------



## hardcore-666 (3. Mai 2011)

Was gewinnt man eigendlich, wenn man als erstes die Bilder postet?


----------



## Fastlane-Racing (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn es was tolles ist will ich gewinnen, wenn mich dann alle hassen weil ich der Erste bin warte ich lieber noch was


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Mai 2011)

es gibt noch ein v.dirt gratis dazu...... 

und akamis bike


----------



## hardcore-666 (3. Mai 2011)

Wir sollten mal ein Votec Treffen machen


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Mai 2011)

kommt halt drauf an wo alle her sind.... einen hab ich der in meiner nähe wohnt der auch auf sein bestelltes wartet ( und noch einen, der sein bike aber schon länger hat)


----------



## akami (3. Mai 2011)

So nach dem ich nun putzmunter aus der Notaufnahme komme und viele Leben gerettet habe, melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu wort:

@ Broenner:
Ihr 'Auftrag wurde soeben wie von Ihnen gewünscht storniert. - Oder habe cih da jetzt was falsch verstanden 

@ Fastlane:
Mir wurde die Ankunft meines Bikes auch auf spätestens Dinstag zugesagt. Mal sehen wer schneller ist  - Was wollt ihr eigentlcih alle mit meinem Bike? Ihr habt doch eure eigenen bestellt? Ist meins etwas besonderes oder gönnt ihr es mir einfach nicht? 

@ Ransom Andy: 
Ich habe nur die Standartlackierung des 1.4er Models aber ich habe genau die Ausstattung, die ich will.

@ hardcore-666:
Ich lasse mir für den Erstposter etwas einfallen... . Natürlich etwas worüber er sich freuen kann. - Für ein Votectreff wär ich auch zu haben. 
Wo: Wenden
Zubehör: Mistgabeln und Fackeln


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Mai 2011)

die sachen die ich gerne gehabt hätte, gibts im konfigger nicht. habsch mir dann die grundausstattung geholt (quasi) und mach nach und nach andere teile dran. bis auf die lackung, der gabel und den bremsen entspricht mein v.fr dem 1.1.

RS reverb, Holzfeller OCT 2-fach Kurbel und Umwerfer liegen schon daheim rum. + Maxxis Minion


----------



## Platzhoersch (4. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> die sachen die ich gerne gehabt hätte, gibts im konfigger nicht.
> 
> ...
> 
> RS reverb, Holzfeller OCT 2-fach Kurbel und Umwerfer liegen schon daheim rum. + Maxxis Minion



Aber Reverb ist doch im Konfigurator!?


----------



## adiboo (4. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen

Gestern nach langer, langer Zeit endlich Antwort auf meine e-mail:
Bike soll fertig sein, z.Z. warten die Leute von Votec auf die Zollfreigabe, (jawohl, mein Bike reist in die Schweiz) und so um den 12./13.5.2011 sollte mein V.FR bei mir ankommen. Wäre natürlich schön, glaub ich aber erst wenn die gelobte VOTEC-Kiste auch wirklich vor meiner Türe steht!
Greetz
Übrigens: am 9.2.2011 bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brother (4. Mai 2011)

adiboo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Gestern nach langer, langer Zeit endlich Antwort auf meine e-mail:
> Bike soll fertig sein, z.Z. warten die Leute von Votec auf die Zollfreigabe, (jawohl, mein Bike reist in die Schweiz) und so um den 12./13.5.2011 sollte mein V.FR bei mir ankommen. Wäre natürlich schön, glaub ich aber erst wenn die gelobte VOTEC-Kiste auch wirklich vor meiner Türe steht!
> ...



Wenn Votec die Zoll Papiere mal hat geht es wirklich fix, bei mir hat es beim Rahmen gerade mal zwei Tage gedauert bis er in der Schweiz war.


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Mai 2011)

> Wir sollten mal ein Votec Treffen machen


Mit welchen Bikes?


----------



## bascopeach (4. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand von euch auch den DT Swiss XM 180 Dämpfer,

laut Aussage Votec Stuttgart kommt der mit 180mm Federweg, im Netz steht allerdings, entweder 165mm oder 190mm oder 200mm

Welcher von den Dämpfern wird denn jetzt im SX verbaut? Ich tippe mal der 165er, kann ich da auch evtl. den 190er bestellen, und verändert sich dadurch die GEO, ist das überhaupt möglich da mehr Federweg reinzuballern?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Aber Reverb ist doch im Konfigurator!?



Aber vielleicht hat er die einfach schon liegen und hat sich etwas falsch ausgedrückt.




adiboo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Gestern nach langer, langer Zeit endlich Antwort auf meine e-mail:
> Bike soll fertig sein, z.Z. warten die Leute von Votec auf die Zollfreigabe, (jawohl, mein Bike reist in die Schweiz) und so um den 12./13.5.2011 sollte mein V.FR bei mir ankommen. Wäre natürlich schön, glaub ich aber erst wenn die gelobte VOTEC-Kiste auch wirklich vor meiner Türe steht!
> ...



Also wenn jetzt schon die Bikes der Februarkinder fertig sind, dann kann es ja wirklich nicht mehr lange dauern, bis mein Bike hier ist. Mal sehen wann die Kiste vor der Türe steht, Montag, Dienstag oder vielleicht früher... ?




lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Mit welchen Bikes?



Naja die Auslieferung der Bikes soll ja bald beginnen und dann können wir uns mit den Dingern ja auch treffen. Ich denke mal Model und Baujahr sind Nebenrollen.


@ bascopeach:

1. Ich habe zwar den FOX Dämpfer aber versuche trotzdem mal zu Antworten.
2. Ein Dämpfer hat an sich keinen Federweg von 160mm oder mehr, da wär das Ding ja so groß wie deine Gabel. Die Werte die du gelesen hast sind die Einbaulänge und der Hub des Dämpfers., das heißt wenn da steht 200x57 (Das ist der Wert beim SX), dann bedeutet das, dass der Dämpfer von Buchsenmitte zu Buchsenmitte 200mm lang ist und der Hub des Dämpfers 57mm beträgt. 
3. Der Federweg ist immer durch den Rahmen und die Wippe bedingt. Also wirst du auch an den 160mm nichts mehr rütteln können auch wenn du es dir wünschen würdest.


----------



## bascopeach (4. Mai 2011)

@Akami: Wie immer kompetent an meiner Seite  

Was machstn du wenn das Bike mal da ist, der Fred hier kommt ohne dich doch gar nicht mehr klar...

Das der Dämpfer nicht 160mm Federweg hat wusste ich, ich wusste nur nicht, dass das mit dem Rahmen/Wippe zu tun, Thanks for that, also ist definitiv bei 160mm Schluss.

Schade eigentlich, vor allem weil ich von Stuttgart eben die Info bekommen habe dass das SX hinten 180 hat, aber vielleicht ging der auch nur von dem Kürzel des DT Swiss aus...


----------



## Platzhoersch (4. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 3. Der Federweg ist immer durch den Rahmen und die Wippe bedingt. Also wirst du auch an den 160mm nichts mehr rütteln können auch wenn du es dir wünschen würdest.



Naja, wenn er eine Einbaulänge größer verbauen könnte, hätte er auch mehr Federweg. Das versaut aber die Kinematik und das Tretlager kommt zu hoch. Habe sowas aber schon an anderen Rädern gesehen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Aber Reverb ist doch im Konfigurator!?



Ja, war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Mein eigentlicher Plan war es, die Joplin4 von meinem Hardtail ins Votec zu stecken und die normale SS des Votec ins HT. Aber da ich eigentlich nicht auf eine Variostütze verzichten will und die reverb gerade bei bike components im angebot ist, hab ich mich umentschieden.


----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

@ Platzhoersch:
Ja eben aufgrund der starken, negativen Veränderung habe ich diese Option nicht erwähnt.

@ hardcore-666:
Ich kann doch nicht einfach mein eigenes Forum ich Stich lassen. Es werden auch dann weiter Tipps, Tricks und Ratschläge gegeben. Außerdem muss ich doch wenigstens einen vernünftigen Fahrbericht abgeben.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2011)

Dann müsste man den Thread aber auch umbenennen.


"Votec Wartezimmer-Ich war dabei. Ich bin dann mal draussen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

Es gibt dann T-Shirts... .


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2011)

... lieferbar innerhalb 6 bis 8 Wochen?


----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

6 bis8 Wochen? Bist du des Wahnsinns? Wo bekommst du bitte so schnell ein "Custom T-Shirt" ?


----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

So die Votecmitarbeiter sind wieder bei der Arbeit. Die Homepage wurde eben aktualisiert und ich hoffe das während die IT in die tasten haut, glühen unten in der Montage die Inbusschlüssel


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2011)

Muss ich gleich mal schauen. Mike war gestern fjeden Fall wieder in FFM... und die bauen dort auch n paar Kundenbikes für Abholer zusammen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2011)

Delete.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (4. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Muss ich gleich mal schauen. Mike war gestern fjeden Fall wieder in FFM... und die bauen dort auch n paar Kundenbikes für Abholer zusammen.


 
Ja da wird es ja vll noch was bis Samstag VIELLEICHT VIELLEICHT gegen Abend werde ich noch einmal mit Mike reden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weiss nicht...


----------



## Broenner (4. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss nicht...


 
Also, gerade mit Frankfurt gesprochen in Frankfurt sind gerade 4BIkes angekommen zu meinem Bike konnte mir noch nichts berichten auser das ich morgen Angerufen werde.
PS: VOtec baut zurzeit die BIkes an 3verschiedenen Standpunkte auf.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2011)

Richtig


----------



## hardcore-666 (4. Mai 2011)

Eins von den 4 Bikes in FRA ist meins, und da hole ich Morgen ab.
Ich versuche noch Morgen das ERSTE (1.) Foto vom V.SX 2011 einzustellen.
Sollte es Moregn zu spät werden das am Freitag Morgen.


----------



## ChaosRaven (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hab grad erst einmal Frustshoppen betrieben..

Heut Vormittag war es eine E-Gitarre (Musicstore zieht um und schmeißt teilweise für 40% weniger das Zeugs raus, damit die es nicht in den neuen Laden schleppen müssen) und gerade eben Kleinkram bei Bike Discount bestellt.
Crank Brothers Mallet 3 für 159,- !


----------



## AC_LB (4. Mai 2011)

So nachdem ich hier immer nur mitgelesen hab und es immer mehr werden melde ich mich doch auch mal zu wort...hab mir ende februar nen V.XM (damit ist man hier ja schon fast exot...) bestellt und bin nun auch fleißig am warten...KW20 ist die letzte Ansage bei mir gewesen


----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:
Die ersten können morgen ihre Bikes abholen. Ich könnte kotzen. Nicht weil ihr eure Bikes schon bekommt, obwohl ihr nach mir bestellt habt, ich gönne euch das wirklich aber was mcih nervt ist, dass ich noch nicht mal die Bestätigung oder mal wieder irgendein Wort von Votec gehört habe, dass es wirklich nächste Woche klappt. Freitag kleb ich wieder am Hörer... .

@ ChaosRaven:
Schönes Ding!

@ AC LB:
Willkommen im Club.


----------



## hardcore-666 (4. Mai 2011)

wer zuerst kommt, mal zuerst (bestellt am 21.01.) 2009

Ich denke ich war der erste in 2011.

Wenn ich mich irre, bitte melden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2011)

Ist doch egal wer. Fakt is Jan/Feb wird die nächsten Tage (höchstwahrscheinlich) bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2011)

Ich am 23. feb, mein ich. +- 3 Tage.


----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

...und der Harte?


----------



## hardcore-666 (4. Mai 2011)

21.Januar


----------



## gotoos (4. Mai 2011)

1.

Ich war heute bei Votec und habe beim Abholen meines Bikes gaaaanz viele schöne Bikes gesehen die teilweise sicher euch gehören.
Die Mechaniker haben schon blutige Hände vom Schrauben.
Es geht los. Die Bikes rollen raus.
Hier ein erstes schnelles Foto von meinem Bike.

http://funbike.de/s/cc_images/cache_2261267902.jpg?t=1304538342

Freut euch alle und wartet ab. Ruft jetzt nicht alle gleich an und fragt wann ihr dran seit, jeder Anruf stört beim schrauben.

Ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

Da war ich schneller  - Ich habe am 18.01. bestellt als die Preise um â¬100.00,- gesenkt wurden. Ich woltle eigentlich frÃ¼her bestellen hatte aber Insiderinformationen und gewartet


----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

@ gotoos:

1. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
2. Das ist die 2010er Fox oder?
3. Was hast du denn für ein UFO-Cockpit?
4. Erbitte größeres Bild.


----------



## hardcore-666 (4. Mai 2011)

@gotoos

Dann hast Du ja den Hauptpreis.
Ein T-Shirt von Akami

@akami

Wenn Du ein Shirt brauchst, sag bescheid ich habe noch welche


----------



## Andi666521 (4. Mai 2011)

Und ich war noch schneller...am 14.01.2011

Allerdings wurde mir heute immer noch kein genauer Liefertermin genannt!
Das nervt!

Wünsch euch trotzdem viel spaß mit euren neuen Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (4. Mai 2011)

@akami

danke
ja, das ist die 2010 RC2 ich wollte unbedingt auf 100 absenken können.
Die neue RLC senkt ja leider nur auf 120 ab.
Da Cockpit ist voll bis zum Rand.
Remote für den XM 180, Remote für die Reverb, und dann am VRO noch die Halterung für meinen Garmin CSX60
Ich mahce am WE mal ein Paar Aufnahmen und stell sie dann hier ein.

Ich drücke euch und vorallem dir akami die Daumen.
Aber ihr werdet sicher auch alle in den nächsten Tagen rocken können.
Die haben den Laden echt voll.
Ich hab ein schwarz/gründes schwarz/gelbes orange/weisses schwarz/goldenes weiss/schwarzes und noch diverse andere Bikes gesehen.
Die sind wirklich alle am Arbeiten damit wir glücklich werden.
Also lasst sich durchatmen und lasst uns im Herbs ein Wartezimmer "wir waren dabei" Treffen in Winterberg veranstalten.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (4. Mai 2011)

Kommt in Votecgewohnter Expresslieferzeit von vier Monaten... . Morgen ruf' ich Votec an, dass mein Bike Freitag hier zu sein hat.


----------



## gotoos (4. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> @gotoos
> 
> Dann hast Du ja den Hauptpreis.
> Ein T-Shirt von Akami



Wenn auf dem Shirt VOTEC steht will ich es unbedingt haben!!!!
Bitte in Größe XL


----------



## hardcore-666 (4. Mai 2011)

Es sind VOTEC shirts.
Ich poste demnächst mal Fotos


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch gotoos


----------



## tobeissen (5. Mai 2011)

@gotoos:
Geiles Teil !!! Man bin ich neidisch, aber dennoch Glückwunsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (5. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz 

Hattest vermutlich nen kleinen Vorteil weil Du direkt in Wenden abgeholt hast, odeR?


----------



## Markdierk (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> 1.
> 
> Ich war heute bei Votec und habe beim Abholen meines Bikes gaaaanz viele schöne Bikes gesehen die teilweise sicher euch gehören.
> Die Mechaniker haben schon blutige Hände vom Schrauben.
> ...


Der Kabelsalat sieht ja schlimmer aus wie Meiner, zwischen PC und Anlage


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

@ Markdierk:
Das ist ja auch die Enterprise version mit Halbautomatik, Bordcomputer und Windows Mobile Enduroedition 
Der Kabelsalat ist mir auch ins Auge gestochen aber wenn man sich mal ransetzt, bekommt man die auch geschickt verlegt. So ist das halt, wenn man für jedes Bauteil einen Hebel braucht 
Trotzdessen ein sehr schönes Bike und ich freue mich echt auf das Meinige und auf die Fotos der baldigen, stolzen Votecbesitzer.


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)




----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Wie geil


----------



## esmirald_h (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


>


----------



## Newmi (5. Mai 2011)

@ gotoos

Täuschen mich meine Maulwurfaugen, oder sind da Bar-Ends an dem SX dran??


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> @akami
> 
> danke
> ja, das ist die 2010 RC2 ich wollte unbedingt auf 100 absenken können.
> ...


 


Hii Oliver

SEHR WICHTIG,

DAS GELB SCHWARZE wo du gesehen hast war das ein V.FR mit einer Totem und den Deemax ultimate(gelb).


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du Dein heiss ersehntes Rad abholst, merkst Du Dir die Details eines Einzigen Rades von hunderten?


----------



## Fastlane-Racing (5. Mai 2011)

Kann auch mein Bike gewesen sein mit World Cup Gabel und Deemax Ultimate Felgen  Soll am Sa. fertig sein, kann es aber erst nächsten Fr. abholen, mein Herz blutet  Aber ich freu mich soooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (5. Mai 2011)

Jetzt wollt Ihr alle wieder lieb sein.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub ich ruf mal bei votec an und äussere einen Änderungswunsch... Nur so zum Spass


----------



## ChaosRaven (5. Mai 2011)

Dann frag mal bitte, wann ich meines abholen kann in Wenden..


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Am samstag ist Weihnachten.... und Geburtstag und Ostern. Alles an einem Tag. Samstag ist Votectag


----------



## ChaosRaven (5. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Am samstag ist Weihnachten.... und Geburtstag und Ostern. Alles an einem Tag. Samstag ist Votectag



Ich kanns Samstag abholen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

neeeeeeein.... iiiich  (vllt du auch, aber ich weiss von mir)


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Hii Oliver
> 
> SEHR WICHTIG,
> 
> DAS GELB SCHWARZE wo du gesehen hast war das ein V.FR mit einer Totem und den Deemax ultimate(gelb).



Hallo Broenner,
bin leider erst gerade von der Arbeit gekommen.
Ja, genau das war es. Sieht so aus als hat dein Warten bald ein Ende. Oder?
Freu dich drauf, war ein echt schönes Teil. Glückwunsch zur Farbwahl.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> @ gotoos
> sind da Bar-Ends an dem SX dran??



Ja, verurteilt mich ruhig, aber ich komme mit den Barends von Ergon echt super zurecht und hab die seit Jahren auf meinen Bikes.
Es kommt aber noch viel schlimmer, ich fahre einseitig SPD und einseitig Tatze.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Jeder soll sein Bike so pimpen wie er mag. gottseidank gibts in dem sport soviel flexibilität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo Broenner,
> bin leider erst gerade von der Arbeit gekommen.
> Ja, genau das war es. Sieht so aus als hat dein Warten bald ein Ende. Oder?
> Freu dich drauf, war ein echt schönes Teil. Glückwunsch zur Farbwahl.
> ...


 
Schuldigung das ich dich wieder Frage

Hat das Bike dort einen Vivid air(Luftdämpfer)
eine schwarze TOTEM
eine reverb
und war nur der Votec schriftzug+das V.FR gelb alles andere ist schwarz trifft das so hin wie ich gesagt habe.
Ahh nicht zu vergessen Hammerschmidt habe ich auch bestellt.

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen

Gruß


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

*nerv*


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> *nerv*


 
Bist ja nur sauer oder was auch immer falls ich mein Bike früher wie du bekommen würde. Das finde ich nicht nett von dir das war eine ganz normale frage an gottos und du rastest aus wegen einer frage.


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Schuldigung das ich dich wieder Frage
> 
> und war nur der Votec schriftzug+das V.FR gelb alles andere ist schwarz
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Broenner,
ich hab keine Inventur oder Bestandsaufnahme gemacht aber es war ein V-FR in der Farbkombi schwarz und Schriftzug gelb/gelb
Wird wohl deins gewesen sein. 
Lässt du liefern oder holst du ab?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo Broenner,
> ich hab keine Inventur oder Bestandsaufnahme gemacht aber es war ein V-FR in der Farbkombi schwarz und Schriftzug gelb/gelb
> Wird wohl deins gewesen sein.
> Lässt du liefern oder holst du ab?
> ...


 
Ja schuldigung aber ich raste bald aus vor Aufregung was heißt gelb gelb ohne Decor oder
Abholen tuh ich in Frankfurt
Aber ob es eine schwarze totem was hast du gesehen oder?


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Bist ja nur sauer oder was auch immer falls ich mein Bike früher wie du bekommen würde. Das finde ich nicht nett von dir das war eine ganz normale frage an gottos und du rastest aus wegen einer frage.



bleib mal locker.
akamit hat jeden Grund sauer zu sein. Es wartet kaum einer länger als er auf sein Bike. Sicher hat die ständiger Änderung der Konfiguration seinen Beitrag zur Lieferzeit geleistet aber dennoch, Januar bis heute
Er will ja auch wie ich mit dme Bike in den Urlaub. Ich hab großes Glück gehabt das es eine WOche vorher gekommen ist. Ich drücke ihm beide Daumen das es auch für ihn zur Erfolgsstory wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ja schuldigung aber ich raste bald aus vor Aufregung was heißt gelb gelb ohne Decor oder
> Abholen tuh ich in Frankfurt
> Aber ob es eine schwarze totem was hast du gesehen oder?



gelb/gelb heisst, es waren nur gelbe Dekore dran. Du kannst immer 2 Dekorfarben wählen, ich hab aber nur eine Dekorfarbe gesehen. Solltest du also beide Dekore in gelb gewählt haben oder gar ein Dekor weggelassen haben, bleibt also gelb/gelb.
Als Gabel glaube ich war eine Reba drin


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

@ Brönner:
Das *nerv* bezieht sich lediglich auf meinen aktuellen Standpunkt zu Votec und rein gar nichts mit den künftigen Besitzern, für die ich mich übrigens mitfreue zu tun. Die Welt dreht sich leider nicht nur um dich und von daher brauchst du auch nicht alles auf dich zu projezieren.

Ich finde es nur krass, dass als ich im Januar bestellt habe, mir gesagt wurde, dass wenn ich direkt bezahle mit höchster Primisse behandelt werde und mein Bike am 28.2. stehen hätte. Nach langem Warten voller Lügen und ausflüchte müsste mein Bike eigentlich als eines der ersten kommen und nun bekommen Besteller, die 1-2 Monate nach mir bestellt haben ihr Bike nicht nur vor mir sondern ich bekomme noch nicht mal bescheid darüber, wann mein Bike denn kommt. So langsam bin ich echt über den Ablauf seitens Votec echt angepisst.

Wenn ein Votec mitarbeiter mit seiner halbtoten Mutter zu mir in die Notaufnahme kommt, meint ihr der wäre glücklich, wenn ich so arbeiten würde? Ich mag das stark bezweifeln und cih erwarte von anderen nur, was jeden Tag von mir verlangt wird und das wäre, dass ich verdammt noch mal einen guten Job leiste und von mir alles abverlange und noch darüber hinaus gehe, wenn es verlangt wird.

Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
Ich bin über Votec sauer, nicht über euch oder eure eingetroffenen, eintreffenden Bikes. Ich rufe morgen Votec an und erkläre denen, dass ich Dienstag in Wenden stehen werde, sollte mein Bike hier Monatg nicht eintreffen. Außerdem möchte ich nun wissen, was meine versprochene Sonderleistung zwecks Vorabüberweisung angeht.


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

@ gotoos:
Danke! So ein wenig Beistand tut auch virtuell mal ganz gut


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ gotoos:
> Danke! So ein wenig Beistand tut auch virtuell mal ganz gut


hattest du schon mal zu Herrn Hessinger Kontakt?


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

Ich werde immer an Frau Sigmund also die neue Herr Fricke weitergeleitet... . - Naja mal sehen, was das Telefonat morgen ergibt. -- Ich befürchte Schlimmes :'(


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich werde immer an Frau Sigmund also die neue Herr Fricke weitergeleitet... . - Naja mal sehen, was das Telefonat morgen ergibt. -- Ich befürchte Schlimmes :'(



Schau in 3 Minuten mal deine Mails nach


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> gelb/gelb heisst, es waren nur gelbe Dekore dran. Du kannst immer 2 Dekorfarben wählen, ich hab aber nur eine Dekorfarbe gesehen. Solltest du also beide Dekore in gelb gewählt haben oder gar ein Dekor weggelassen haben, bleibt also gelb/gelb.
> Als Gabel glaube ich war eine Reba drin


 
Zwischen Reba und Totem ist ein großer Unterschied ich hab garkein Decor ich habe nur mattschwarz mit klarlack und das votec schriftzug ist gelb passent zu den deemax ultimate


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Schau in 3 Minuten mal deine Mails nach



Das sit jetzt aber nicht sowas wie der abgesägte Pferdekopf im Bett, wenn man seine GEZ-Rechnung nicht bezahlt hat oder?


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Brönner:
> Das *nerv* bezieht sich lediglich auf meinen aktuellen Standpunkt zu Votec und rein gar nichts mit den künftigen Besitzern, für die ich mich übrigens mitfreue zu tun. Die Welt dreht sich leider nicht nur um dich und von daher brauchst du auch nicht alles auf dich zu projezieren.
> 
> Ich finde es nur krass, dass als ich im Januar bestellt habe, mir gesagt wurde, dass wenn ich direkt bezahle mit höchster Primisse behandelt werde und mein Bike am 28.2. stehen hätte. Nach langem Warten voller Lügen und ausflüchte müsste mein Bike eigentlich als eines der ersten kommen und nun bekommen Besteller, die 1-2 Monate nach mir bestellt haben ihr Bike nicht nur vor mir sondern ich bekomme noch nicht mal bescheid darüber, wann mein Bike denn kommt. So langsam bin ich echt über den Ablauf seitens Votec echt angepisst.
> ...


 
das würde ich auch tun aber mir wurde heute von Mike gesagt nächsten Mittwoch bekomm ich mein Bike, allllllerhöchstens 2wochen dauert es noch aber da müsste ja schon viel schief laufen.


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Zwischen Reba und Totem ist ein großer Unterschied ich hab garkein Decor ich habe nur mattschwarz mit klarlack und das votec schriftzug ist gelb passent zu den deemax ultimate



dann passt die weisse Reba ja garnicht zu deinen gelben Ultimate

Ich hab mir echt nicht jedes Detail aufgeschrieben!! Keine Ahnung ob da ne Totem dran war oder sonst was. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, es werden nicht viele ein schwarzes V-Fr mit gelben Ultimate und gelbem Dekor bestellt haben. Jetzt freu dich  und gib Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

Wie oft ich dieses "spätestens in 2 Wochen" schon gehört habe... . Ich sage dazu nix mehr.

@gotoos:
Die Nummer habe ich auch schon, hatte den Namen nur nicht mehr auf Kette aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Wie oft ich dieses "spätestens in 2 Wochen" schon gehört habe... . Ich sage dazu nix mehr.
> 
> @gotoos:
> Die Nummer habe ich auch schon, hatte den Namen nur nicht mehr auf Kette aber trotzdem danke.



Nur der kann dir verbindlich sagen wann dein Bike kommt. 
Ich hab von ihm IMMER verbindliche Zusagen bekommen und wurde NIE belogen


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

Naja wie gesagt, sollte das Bike Monatg nciht hier stehen, dann gibt es Dienstag ein sehr unschönes Treffen in Wenden... .


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> dann passt die weisse reba ja garnicht zu deinen gelben ultimate
> 
> Ich hab mir echt nicht jedes detail aufgeschrieben!! Keine ahnung ob da ne totem dran war oder sonst was. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, es werden nicht viele ein schwarzes v-fr mit gelben ultimate und gelbem dekor bestellt haben. Jetzt freu dich :d Und gib ruhe.


 
ich habe kein decor nix garnix nur der votecschriftzug ist gelb:


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt, sollte das Bike Monatg nciht hier stehen, dann gibt es Dienstag ein sehr unschönes Treffen in Wenden... .


 
ich würde genauso reagieren obwohl das kann alles ja noch passieren aber wenn nicht nächsten Samstag das teil bei mir nicht auf den hof steh dann ruf ich täglich an. Was war wieder heute eig. sollte ich angrufen werden nein niemand ruft an ich musste wieder anrufen .
Aber nicht vergessen wir bekommen ja COSTUMBIKES DAS BESTE MADE IN GERMANY.


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt, sollte das Bike Monatg nciht hier stehen, dann gibt es Dienstag ein sehr unschönes Treffen in Wenden... .



Ist leicht zu finden.
Sind ja nur 472 Kilometer
hier die Route 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=L%C3%BCbeck&daddr=wenden&hl=de&geocode=Ffv7NQMdWxSjACnznQv3UwmyRzG0En4-V19y9A%3BFfm3CQMdih94ACkPivicLqm-RzEwiipK_GAnBA&mra=ls&sll=50.968117,7.872954&sspn=0.007702,0.01929&ie=UTF8&z=7


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ich habe kein decor nix garnix nur der votecschriftzug ist gelb:


und das ist dann kein Dekor oder was?
E S   W A R   M I T   S I C H E R H E I T   D E I N   B I K E !!!!!
Also FREUEN, los


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

Das es ein wenig weiter ist weiß ich. Zwischenbase Düsseldorf. Ich sollte erstmal was essen, heute gabs noch nichts und dann bin ich immer richtig geladen und reizbar.

Edit: gotoos explodiert gleich...


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> COSTUMBIKES DAS BESTE MADE IN GERMANY.



kann ich nur bestätigen.
Das Bike ist echt Gei.. und fährt sich einfach super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> und das ist dann kein Dekor oder was?
> E S W A R M I T S I C H E R H E I T D E I N B I K E !!!!!
> Also FREUEN, los


 
ICH HABE weder haupt-statt styldecor   außerdem kann das überhaupt sein ich habe am 12.03 bestellt
Im V.fr gibt es keine REBA war es jetzt eine schwarze totem das hast du dann doch noch gesehen oder


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Das es ein wenig weiter ist weiß ich. Zwischenbase Düsseldorf. Ich sollte erstmal was essen, heute gabs noch nichts und dann bin ich immer richtig geladen und reizbar.
> 
> Edit: gotoos explodiert gleich...



Wenn du Montag mit deinem Bike von Votec weg fährst ruf mich kurz an, wir rocken dann mal ne Tour zusammen um deinen Frust in Freude zu wandeln


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Wenn du Montag mit deinem Bike von Votec weg fährst ruf mich kurz an, wir rocken dann mal ne Tour zusammen um deinen Frust in Freude zu wandeln


 
schwarze totem ?

aber sagma geht das überhaupt hab am 12.03 bestllet.

Letzte frage sonst schlafe ich nicht und morgen steht eine wichtige Arbeit vor mir.


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

Yeah eien Runde Glüder bitte


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ICH HABE weder haupt-statt styldecor   außerdem kann das überhaupt sein ich habe am 12.03 bestellt
> Im V.fr gibt es keine REBA war es jetzt eine schwarze totem das hast du dann doch noch gesehen oder



Sag mal merkst du noch was? Echt nicht sauer sein, aber glaubst du echt ich hab das mit der Reba ernst gemaint?
Klat kannst du deinen Rahmen ohne Zierdekore bestellen, der Namenszug ist aber IMMER auf den Rahmen. Da hast du doch die Farbe Gelb gewählt, oder? 
Und, ist das kein Dekor? Also nochmal was ich sehen konnte passt zu dem was du geschilder hast. Auch wenn ich NICHT alle Teile notiert habe klingt es dennoch nach DEINEM Bile.
So jetzt ist Schluß.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schnallts nicht: wenn, dann war dein rahmen dabei. Die jan/feb leute kriegen jetzt ihre bikes. Wenn die fertig sind, kommt die neue ladung dran.

@akami: das geht jetzt ganz schnell, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

Geil! Das mit der Reba fällt mir jetzt erst auf    - Ich hau mich weg ;P

Ich frage mich, ob die Verzögerung kommt, weil ich den CaneCreek bekomme? So Philip schluß, aus, behersch dich!


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

an alle die von VOTEC diesen Thread mit lesen!
Tut uns bitte einen Gefallen und verkauft das Bike von Bronner bei Ebay.
Danke


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Geh ins Bett, mann. Wichtige Arbeit morgen...


----------



## gotoos (5. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> schwarze totem ?
> 
> aber sagma geht das überhaupt hab am 12.03 bestllet.
> 
> Letzte frage sonst schlafe ich nicht und morgen steht eine wichtige Arbeit vor mir.



Dann musst du jetzt schlecht schlafen.
Hab alles gesagt was ich sagen kann.
Habe fertig


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Geil! Das mit der Reba fällt mir jetzt erst auf    - Ich hau mich weg ;P
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob die Verzögerung kommt, weil ich den CaneCreek bekomme? So Philip schluß, aus, behersch dich!


 
Wenn ich in Frankfurt steh und im v.fr hängt eine reba da lache ich nur noch.

ransom andy: ich habe ja gefragt euch aber ich habe ja anfang märz bestellt und wie weit votec momentan ist weiß niemand ganz genau.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> an alle die von VOTEC diesen Thread mit lesen!
> Tut uns bitte einen Gefallen und verkauft das Bike von Bronner bei Ebay.
> Danke



Da gibts doch diese "gebrauchte bikes für afrika" aktion....


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Geh ins Bett, mann. Wichtige Arbeit morgen...


 
Ach ins bett geh ich erst dann aber wenn da wirklich eine reba drin ist lach ich das kann ich nicht glauben kein freeider hat eine reba drin.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss es und ich weiss das märz noch warten muss.... so. Feierabend. Schüss junx


----------



## Broenner (5. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Da gibts doch diese "gebrauchte bikes für afrika" aktion....


 
Ja die wollen ja auch mal ein freeride mit ner reba fahren.


----------



## akami (5. Mai 2011)

Freeride ist was du draus machst. Ich bin auch schon 'ne Meterkante mit dem Hardtail und meiner Recon SL (schlechter als die Reba) runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

2.
Ich habe gestern mein Bike in Frankfurt bei Mike abheholt.

Das Fotos  wollte ich eigendlich anhängen, die sind aber zu klein, kann mir mal jemand erklären wie ich sie groß posten kann?


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:
Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

1. Lad das Bild in deine Bildergalerie hier im IBC unter "Fotos" hoch.
2. Öffne das Bild mit der Option "groß" oder "sehr groß", wenn es verhältnismäßig klein ist.
3. Dann kopiere den Bilderlink.
4. Klicke wenn du das Bild posten möchtest oben auf das gelbe Quadrat: "Grafik einfügen". In dem sich öffnendem Popup fügst du den Grafiklink ein und bstätigst.

5. Wenn es einfach nicht klappen will, lade einfach nur das Bild in deine Fotos hoch, den Rest amch ich dann für dich.


----------



## Platzhoersch (6. Mai 2011)

@hardcore-666: *Und beeil dich mit den Fotos!*


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Mai 2011)

@akami: falsche Erklärung, viel zu Umständlich!
Bilder ins Album laden, Bild anklicken, weiter unten Auswählen BBC-Code ein-ausblenden und da die Grösse auswählen, Link kopieren und einfach zum Textfeld kopieren fettich.
Wenn du die Einmeterkanten so runterdropst wie du Anleitungen zum Album erklärst, na dann Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:

*EXTREM PORNÖSES BIKE!!!*

Und cih muss sagen die Iodines machen optisch doch nicht so den schlechten Eindruck


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/5/2/6/6/_/large/IMG_3595.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/5/2/6/6/_/large/IMG_3596.JPG


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich mach es mal:








Die Schlaufe der Reverb sieht noch etwas gefährlich nahe am Laufrad aus.
Aber sonst ein schönes Bike.
Ganz ohne Aufkleber?


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)




----------



## BierSteige23 (6. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

Jetzt wo ich das so geil sehe, glaube ich, dass mein Bike ******* aussehen wird


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

Jetzt habe ich es.

So, jetzt zu den Bikes !!!

Ich bin gestern um 15.00h in FRA angekommen.

Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen was da los war.

Im Laden standen bestimmt 6-8 Bikes (Rahmen in Kartons und Teile in Kisten).

Ein Fahrer brachten dann noch mehr Teile und Kartons.

Alle im Laden SCHRAUBEN wie die "Kesselflicker".

Das ist in WENDEN, FRANKFURT und STUTTGARD so.

Das Problem ist das Mike alle 5 Minuten ans Telefon musste und immer dieselbe Frage beantwortet hat (Wann kommt mein Bike).

Dadurch haben wir 2 Stunden gewartet bis es fertig war.

Ich kann jetzt selber verstehen wie anstrengend es ist so unter Druck zu arbeiten.

Also MEIN Tip an ALLE die ihr Bike noch nicht haben, NICHT anrufen, dann haben die Jungs die Zeit EURE Bike zu bauen.

Trotz des wartens hat es sich VOLL gelohnt auf das Bike zu warten.

Ich bin mit allen TOP zufrieden Qualität - Optik - Service


----------



## getin2000 (6. Mai 2011)

Oh mein Gott, was für eine göttliche Farbgebung! Bin total depremiert und drauf und dran, alles zu ändern ;-) Rahmengröße?


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

m


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, was für eine göttliche Farbgebung! Bin total depremiert und drauf und dran, alles zu ändern ;-) Rahmengröße?



Das gleiche denke ich mir auch die ganze Zeit. So eben mit Votec telefoniert und ich bekomme gleich meinen Rückruf.

Edit: Meine Shimano SH-AM41 sind gerade angekommen. Saugeiler Schuh. Muss sich jetzt nur noch auf dem Trail beweisen.


----------



## getin2000 (6. Mai 2011)

Dank. Bin wohl hier der Einzige mit L oder was? Was war sonst noch so los im Laden gestern, hat Mike Aushilfskräfte angeheuert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getin2000 (6. Mai 2011)

Ist ja lustig Akami, die Schuhe will ich mir am WE beim Hibike holen. Zugreifen also?
Bei hardcore passt das Bike sogar zum Sofa. Ich musste es halt auf meine schwarz-weiß-rote Bikehose abstimmen, allerdings sehr viel dezenter als beim V.SX 1.1 was den Rahmen angeht


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

Was sollen die Schuhe dich da kosten? ich habe â¬83.89,- inklusive Versand bezahlt. Also ich finde die Schuhe hammer. Sehen gut aus, die AuÃensohle ist schÃ¶n hart und klebt wie Uhu und drinnen steht man wie auf Wolke 7.


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es Angestellte oder Aushilfkräfte ware.

Auf jeden Fall ist der Shop VOLL.

Die werden dann wohl über das Wochenende schrauben müssen.

Ich muß noch ein paar Teile anbauen und umbauen und werde dann erstmal meine Jungfernfahrt machen.


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:
Ist das ein Sram X0 Schaltwerk?


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

Hört blas mit Hibike auf.

Ich warte schon seid 14 Tagen auf meine Teile.

Habe mit die Sixpack Pedale bestellt und noch nicht da

Jetzt muß ich die PINK fahrbenen von meiner Tochter Bike klauen (peinlich)


----------



## gotoos (6. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


>


Glückwunsch

Bei welchem Juwelier wird es ausgestellt?

Ist doch 18 Karat vergoldet, oder?


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

Welche Sixpack? Die gleichen die ich mir geholt habe: Icon Titan -MG- schwarz, gold?


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

@Akami

Jo, X0 2010 (in Porno GOLD).


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

Ja, meine CB habe ich wieder verkloppt, und die Sixpack Titan bestellt


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

Ich wusste doch, dass es eine X0 ist. Ich ahtet gefragt, ob ich die HS mit X0 haben könnte und Votec meinte "Nein". 

Je mehr ich dein Bike sehe und mir meins im Kopf zusammenbaue, glaube ich, das meines eine optische Katastrophe wird. Es gibt ja sowas wie Crashreplacement, ob Votec ein Stylereplacement anbietet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getin2000 (6. Mai 2011)

Fahre morgen direkt zum Hibike weil wohnhaft in Frankfurt. 1,7 km bis zum Votec-Shop - hat mir bisher einiges an Nerven gespart  Die Schuh kosten bei Hibike wohl derzeit so 89 Euro.


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

Ihr seid doch alles Nachkäufer  und cih dachte cih hätte was Besonderes *gg* - Ne ist ja schön, wenn man sich an Teilen und Bekleidung erfreut und Erfahrung teilen kann


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Mai 2011)

@ phil: wenn du dein rad erst hast, sieht die welt wieder anders aus. Und ja sie haben aushilfen .


----------



## getin2000 (6. Mai 2011)

@Hardcore: Wie ging das nochmal zu dass Du die Iodine in Gold bekommen hast, einfach auf Nachfrage? Und die goldenen Griffschellen? Sorry, ist bestimmt irgendwo auf den 39 Seiten erklärt, aber da jetzt durchwühlen.. Ansonsten: stell Dir mal die nicht-OEM Version der FOx vor, das wäre noch goldiger...


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

@ getin2000:
Wird standartmäßig von Seiten Votec so geliefert.


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Was sollen die Schuhe dich da kosten? ich habe 83.89,- inklusive Versand bezahlt. Also ich finde die Schuhe hammer. Sehen gut aus, die Außensohle ist schön hart und klebt wie Uhu und drinnen steht man wie auf Wolke 7.



ich hab den vorgänger sh-am40. die sind schon geil, das stimmt. aber meine ersten freeride sohlen waren die nike air whistler. nur macht nike die nimmer. sehr schade eigentlich. die gefallen mir nämlich deutlich besser als die shimano schlappen. kleben besser am pedal und passen sich dem auch leichter an. und passen auch besser auf den (zumindest meinem) fuss.

hab mich im netz dumm und dappisch gesucht und hab sie tatsächlich auch gefunden. bei dem preis musste ich mir dann 2 paar bestellen. und die ham auch noch einige kartons da. nur nicht in sehr vielen grössen. meine ist aber gottseidank dabei

http://www.mammoet.nl/store/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/116_119/products_id/8783

gruss, andy


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

@getin2000 
Meinst Du die Felgen (Iodine in Gold)?

Die CB Griffe gold habe ich extra gekauft.


----------



## xysiu33 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs, kleinheimlich beobachte ich eure Diskussionen und muss sagen, bei einigen von euch liegen die Nerven fast blank.

Aber bald ist es so weit - keine Bange.

Habe gerade mit Votec Wenden telefoniert: Interessenten können jetzt auch Samstags zwischen 10.00 - 13.00 Uhr vorbeikommen - 
die Jungs sind da. Ich denke, morgen schau ich mir die Bikes in Natura an.

Also: es wird gearbeitet bei Votec, bis die Schraubendreher glühen. 

Leider habe ich überlegt und überlegt und jetzt ist die Fox Talas aus 2010 nicht mehr da 

Bin auf mich selber sauer, allerdings wollte ich auch abwarten, wie lange es noch dauert, bis die Bikes ausgeliefert werden. 

Mal schauen, vielleicht wird noch jemand seine Bestellung mit der alten Gabel stornieren.....Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

An alle Wartenden: der Tag eurer Erlösung naht


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

Ich bin früher den Nike Air Force 1 mit Sympatex/Mesh aus Echtleder gefahren aber den gibt es auch nicht mehr und ich wollte mal nen echten Bikeschuh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Mai 2011)

der whistler ist ein echter bikeschuh


----------



## philluck (6. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich es.
> 
> So, jetzt zu den Bikes !!!
> 
> ...



sau geiles teil, habs in echt gesehen und da kommt es noch vieeel besser. nur bei der goldenen saint und dem gold vom xo passts halt leider nicht vom ton =/


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Mai 2011)

wohnt jemand von euch hier in der nähe?

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich drehe ab.

Eben nochmal mit Votec telefoniert, mein Status bis jetzt:

1. Das Bike ist noch nicht fertig.
2. Das Bike wird wohl auch Montag nicht fertig sein.
3. Daraus resultiert wohl die nächste Lieferverzögerung.
4. Jetzt wird nochmal bei Hernn Heyden nachgefragt, was Sache ist, Nachricht bekomme ich auf meinen AB. Heute Abend weiß ich vielleicht mehr.
5. Dann geht es nächste Woche wohl endgültig nach Wenden und es werden Köpfe rollen.

6. Ich bin gleich los zur Arbeit. Wenn es ruhig ist schauhe ich zwischendurch mal rein.


----------



## philluck (6. Mai 2011)

status update:   suchender -> wartender


VOTEC V.SR - Konfiguriert          L             

Rahmenfarbe: Black Metallic
Hauptdecor: White
Styledecor: Ohne / None

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Shimano Saint, Vorderrad: 203mm Hinterrad, 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Boobar, Vorbau: Truvativ AKA, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9


----------



## nightprowler (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo hardcore 666,

geiles Teil.

Wenn das die Nasen sehen die storniert haben,beißen die sich bestimmt vor Ärger in den Arsch.

Uwe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platzhoersch (6. Mai 2011)

Update für meinen Termin:

von ursprünglich Mitte April bis SPÄTESTENS Ende April auf KW 20, gerade am Telefon Verschiebung auf KW22 bis KW23.

Das ist *Juni*! Ich habe im *Februar *bestellt. Hackt's? Hoffentlich rempelt mich heute keiner im Bahnhof an...

*Edit:*
Gerade Korrektur-Anruf bekommen. Es bleibt bei der ursprünglichen Verschiebung auf KW20. Damit Kann ich leben. Dankeschön.


----------



## Edelberti (6. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Update für meinen Termin:
> 
> von ursprünglich Mitte April bis SPÄTESTENS Ende April auf KW 20, gerade am Telefon Verschiebung auf KW22 bis KW23.
> 
> Das ist *Juni*! Ich habe im *Februar *bestellt. Hackt's? Hoffentlich rempelt mich heute keiner im Bahnhof an...



Nicht schlecht ich habe auch im Februar bestellt. Am 3.02 und eben Telefoniert ob ich es denn morgen evtl. abholen könnte...
Aber er meint das es Montag in die Produktion gehen wird.. naja wenigstens dann nächste Woche das bisschen halte ich jetzt auch noch aus.... Aber nervig schon.... Vorallem bei dem Bombenwetter...


----------



## Platzhoersch (6. Mai 2011)

Edelberti schrieb:


> Aber nervig schon.... Vorallem bei dem Bombenwetter...



Das stimmt. Das Wetter ist klasse zum Biken....


----------



## Broenner (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle 

Hardcore-666 Herzlichen Glückwunsch sehr sehr geil das bike frage an dich hat in Frankfurt ein V.Fr gestanden das Mattschwarz ist und die gelben Deemax hat+totem ist schwarz und vivid air habe ich auch . Ich bitte um eine schnelle antwort. Hast du auch bei Mike bestellt und deine farbe ist das schwarz matt mit klarrlack oder?

gotoos: das war bestimmt nicht meins auser du kannst mal bisschen mehr auf die details eingehen.

All: Votec TREFFEN wäre gut das endlich mal die anderen mal sehen was gute BIkes.


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Mai 2011)

@broenner: denkst du denn wirklich, dass alle nach deinem rad ausschau halten???


----------



## hardcore-666 (6. Mai 2011)

@http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=205881 Broenner

Ja, da stand ein FR und gelbe Deemax, ob es Deins war kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich habe bei Mike bestellt, und meins ist schwarz matt (anod.)

@ All

Hat jemand Vorschläge Wo man einVotec TREFFEN mach.

Ich z.B. wohne im Raum Göttingen (ca. Mitte von Deutschland).

Bitte um Vorschläge !!!


----------



## Broenner (6. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> @ Broenner
> 
> Ja, da stand ein FR und gelbe Deemax, ob es Deins war kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> ...


 

Mit einer Totem und vivid air oder war es nur das wo man fahren kann?    WILL JA NICHT NERVEN ABER FRAGE HALT MAL


----------



## akami (6. Mai 2011)

Ich freue mich ja, dass dieser Thread auch noch andere Themen beinhaltet als "Wo bleibt mein Bike?" aber da Votec sich entschlossen hat mir keine Nachricht mehr zu schicken, tut mir entsprechende Person jetzt schon leid, die sich morgen unter der Votec-Hotline meldet.

Ich msiche mich in die Diskussion "Wo treffen wir uns?" ein, sobald ich ein Rad habe, welches ich zum Treffen mitnehmen könnte.


----------



## Edelberti (6. Mai 2011)

@ Gotoos @Hardcore habt ihr den Dämpferschutz dazubekommen??


----------



## gotoos (6. Mai 2011)

Edelberti schrieb:


> @ Gotoos @Hardcore habt ihr den Dämpferschutz dazubekommen??



leider nein.
Er soll aber in den nächsten Tagen kommen.
Ich hab mir aus einem alten Schlauch ein Provisorium gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

Was für ein Dämpferschutz???


----------



## bascopeach (7. Mai 2011)

Das ist der Dämpferschutz, bei einem SX sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

Nee, den habe ich da gelassen.
Ich habe mir den Rear Boot Air von Speed Stuff bestellt
*
*


----------



## bascopeach (7. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


>



Wie man übrigens an der "The One" sehen kann kommt sie ohne FCS und Bremshebel-Adjustment

VERDAMMT!

Vielleicht kriegen die April Kunden ja die neue 

Und die Fat Alberts sind auch "Performance" - auch enttäuschend irgendwie...

@Hardcore: Könntest du mir evtl mal den CB Vorbau nachmessen? Das istn 65 mm oder? THX!


----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

Welche neue, dies ist die 2011er

Oder meinst du die alte von 2009?


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

bascopeach hat man fälschlicherweise erzählt, dass die neue 2011er Formula automatisch mit der Griffweiten- und Druckpunktverstellung kommt. Wäre technisch zwar schön gewesen aber die Optik sieht dann aus wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Wenn der Vorbau kürzer als 75mm ist, soll das SX laut Votec unruhig werden. Ich habe jetzt erstmal mit einem 75er bestellt, was Kürzeres geht immer aber größer habe ich gehört kann Probleme geben, da die Schalt- und Bremszüge manchmal passgenau verlegt werden.


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob meins auch so geil wird wie hardcore seins. schwarz matt habe ich auch


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:
Nein wird es nicht. Denn dass mattschwarz, welches hardcore-666 hat ist anodisiert und nicht bepulvert oder lackiert. Du hast dir aber eine matt-schwarze Bepulverung mit Klarlack bestellt. Das heisst, dass das Teil in jedem Fall glänzen und Licht reflektieren wird und somit nicht 100% matt ist. Wenn du ein richtig geiles, haltbares matt-schwarz hättest haben wollen, hättest du anodisiert bestellen müssen.


----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

Ja, der CB Vorbau ist ein 65er.
Die CB werde ich erst mal testen und mit der 90mm FSA Gravity Light vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Servus!
Also nach dem ich mir vorgenommen hatte heute mit Votec ein wenig Krieg zu spielen und ich heute morgen noch schön den Testosteronspiegel mit meinem täglichen Training in die höhe gejagt habe, kam mir eine Frau unter der Dusche in die Quere und ich habe eben ein friedliches, freundliches Telefonat mit Votec geführt. Mit dem Resultat, dass man sich gleich bei mir melden würde... . Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## FALBERT (7. Mai 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Wie man übrigens an der "The One" sehen kann kommt sie ohne FCS und Bremshebel-Adjustment
> 
> VERDAMMT!
> 
> ...


 Moin Leute,eine frage sind die Alberts wirklich Performance wenn ja wäre ja echt schwach das an meinem 3000 Euro Bike ein Performance Reifen montiertist.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Servus!
> Also nach dem ich mir vorgenommen hatte heute mit Votec ein wenig Krieg zu spielen und ich heute morgen noch schön den Testosteronspiegel mit meinem täglichen Training in die höhe gejagt habe, kam mir eine Frau unter der Dusche in die Quere und ich habe eben ein friedliches, freundliches Telefonat mit Votec geführt. Mit dem Resultat, dass man sich gleich bei mir melden würde... . Man darf gespannt sein.



I press you the daums. bin grad in FFM bei VOTEC


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> I press you the daums. bin grad in FFM bei VOTEC



1. Wenn das Ding hier nicht bald steht, dann press ich die Daums von Votec @ daumenschrauben 

2. Frag nach meinem SX. 

3. 

BIKE UNSER

Ich glaube an das Bike,
kommend von der Manufaktur,
zusammengesetzt in der Werkstatt.
Von dannen es kommen wird
Zu löschen unseren Adrenalindurst.
Geliefert von dem Paketdienst,
ausgepackt in Windeseile,
aufgebaut und durchgestylt
auf zum nächsten Trail.
BIKE UNSER
Das Du bist im Hause,
gesegnet sei dein Erfinder.
Mein Drop komme,
meine Landung geschehe,
wie auf dem Hometrail,
so wie im Bikepark.
Und vergib uns unsere Fahrfehler,
wie wir vergeben der überzogenen Wartezeit.
Und führe uns nicht auf die Couch,
sondern gib uns die Kraft
zum immer weiterpedalieren!
Denn dein ist die Abfahrt
und die Bikeseligkeit in Ewigkeit.​


----------



## FALBERT (7. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:
Sind das Draht oder Faltreifen?


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Ist mir auch egal akami hauptsache schwarz und mir wurde versichert das das mattschwarz-mit klarlack gut aussehen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Servus!
> Also nach dem ich mir vorgenommen hatte heute mit Votec ein wenig Krieg zu spielen und ich heute morgen noch schön den Testosteronspiegel mit meinem täglichen Training in die höhe gejagt habe, kam mir eine Frau unter der Dusche in die Quere und ich habe eben ein friedliches, freundliches Telefonat mit Votec geführt. Mit dem Resultat, dass man sich gleich bei mir melden würde... . Man darf gespannt sein.



Die Frau unter der Dusche wollte noch mal die Gunst der Stunde nutzen!
Wenn dein Bike endlich da ist, hast du für sie keine Zeit mehr.
Ist dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass eventuell die Frau daran schuld ist, das dein Bike nich nicht da ist.
Vielleicht hat sie ja bei Votec was gedreht


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Die Frau unter der Dusche wollte noch mal die Gunst der Stunde nutzen!
> Wenn dein Bike endlich da ist, hast du für sie keine Zeit mehr.
> Ist dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass eventuell die Frau daran schuld ist, das dein Bike nich nicht da ist.
> Vielleicht hat sie ja bei Votec was gedreht


 
Gootos hallo hallo jetzt nochmals eine frage das v.fr in wenden war das in schwarz matt mit klarrlack.


----------



## gotoos (7. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Gootos hallo hallo jetzt nochmals eine frage das v.fr in wenden war das in schwarz matt mit klarrlack.


Hast du den Volkshochschulkurs "wer nervt am effektivsten" besucht?
Ich hab mir die Bikes nicht so genau angesehen.
Hätte ich natürlich gewusst, dass es dein Bike sein könte das da steht, hätte ich selbstverständlich jedes kleine Detail für dich dokumentiert.
Aber es hatte auf jeden Fall eine Reba verbaut


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Rückruf von Votec: Dienstag Endtmontage -> Mittwoch Versand -> Donnerstag Bike


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Rückruf von Votec: Dienstag Endtmontage -> Mittwoch Versand -> Donnerstag Bike


 
Akami, warte ab hinterher bekommst du es wieder nicht, obwohl es eine Frechheit ist das du dein Bike noch nicht hast ich hätte gedacht die Jungs von votec müssen das Wochenendeüber schrauben darunter verstehe ich auch Sontag. Ist ja schon bisschen witzig ich werde höchstwarscheinlich mein Bike MITTE nächter Woche in Frankfurt abholen obwohl ich 8Wochen gewartet habe und du 16.

gootos: Das war NUR eine frage und das mit der Reba nimmt dir niemand ab.

All: VOtec treffen in Winterberg finde ich gut.


----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

@ Falbert

Es ist ein Faltreifen / performance

@ bascopeach

Die The One ist eine OEM Bremse, es sind KEINE Aftermarketparts


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

ob Ransom Andy heute sein Bike bekommeen hat?


----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

So jetzt noch mal bessere Fotos.
Bitte nicht über die Pedale lachen, Sch...ß Hibike hat meine immer noch nicht geliefert.


----------



## ChaosRaven (7. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:
- Was ist denn das für ein Rahmenschutz und
- haste den Votec-Ständer dazu bekommen?

Ist auf jeden Fall schick..

Bei mir kam heut die Bestellung von Bike-Discount an.
Die Mallet 3 sind einfach nur geil.. 

Muss nur an den Ergon-Griffen die schwarzen Klemmen ersetzen durch was Goldenes..


----------



## nightprowler (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo hardcore 666,

sabber,schlabber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

Kettenschutz ist ein billiger bis ich mein in Carbon gebastelt habe

Der Ständer ist von mir, ich habe noch welche.


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Wieso hat hardcore ein x0 schalwerk das willlll ich auch.


----------



## ChaosRaven (7. Mai 2011)

Das Schaltwerk werde ich auch dran haben..


----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das Schaltwerk extra gekauft plus eine X0 Kassette 9fach (gold) und habe dann noch die X0 Shifter auf 2-fach für die Hammerschmidt umgebaut


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

Ratet mal wer sein Radl hat... bilder kommen gleich.


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer sein Radl hat... bilder kommen gleich.


 
Du hast dein Bike bitte schnelle bilder.


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer sein Radl hat... bilder kommen gleich.


 
Machma schneller

PS: Hat in Frankfurt ein V.fr mit gelben Deemax und schwarzer totem gestanden.


----------



## nightprowler (7. Mai 2011)

Wir wollen Bilder sehen,wir wollen Bilder sehen,wir wollen-wollen Bilder sehen.

Los schneller.

Noch schneller.

Looooos.

Uwe.


----------



## nightprowler (7. Mai 2011)

Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

@ Hardcore-666: Schniekes Bike aber so im Naturlicht, finde ich sehen die CBs wieder häßlich aus. (Nicht hauen, ist nur meine Meinung)

@ RansomAndy: Mach mal hinne da!!!


----------



## nightprowler (7. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Machma schneller
> 
> PS: Hat in Frankfurt ein V.fr mit gelben Deemax und schwarzer totem gestanden.



Ne,in Ruanda Burundi.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

Jaaaaajaaaaaa, kommt ja schon. Ich musste erstmal von Mobilfon an den Rechner, die Kamera leer machen.... Aber jetzt.. Moment, gleich!


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Du Trantütte...


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)




----------



## nightprowler (7. Mai 2011)

Ich seh nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (7. Mai 2011)

Jetzt seh ich doch was.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Das ist aber ne komische Reba  - Schickes Bike, schlicht ist schick 

Aber warum keine Kefü? oder ist die invisible?


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

voila!

die hussefelt kurbel kam von mir und wird nur bis spätestens mitte nächster woche montiert sein. ich habe eine holzfeller OCT 2-fach bestellt, die war aber bis heute nicht da. leider. wird aber noch umgebaut.

das x-7 schaltwerk ist montiert, weil die votec zentrale dem mike versehentlich ein langes X-9 geschickt hat, anstatt dem an diesem rad verbauten X-9 in kurz. glücklicherweise hatte mike noch ein mittleres X7 da. Das hab ich dann genommen, im Gegenzug 30 Euros erstattet bekommen. Ein mittleres X-9 hätte ich mir eh noch gekauft (wegen 2-fach Kurbel). Ob ich da jetzt das x7 oder ein kurzes x9 ersetze, spielt keine rolle. so kann ich wenigstens fahren gehen, bis das x9 mittel da ist.

scheen, odda?


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne komische Reba  - Schickes Bike, schlicht ist schick
> 
> Aber warum keine Kefü? oder ist die invisible?



achso, hatte ich vergessen. ich hatte meine NC17-stinger ISCG05 dabei. Dummerweise sind die Schrauben der Kurbel (für das kleine Blatt) so lang, dass sie an den schrauben der kefü schleifen. bei der saint (v.fr 1.3, mein ich) ist das nicht der fall. ich habe hier zu hause aber noch eine stinger BB-klemmung. die wird montiert sobald die holzfeller OCT da ist. muss ja nicht alles 2 mal aufschrauben.

mein bestelltes rad hat ursprünglich die 1-fach kurbel. das wollte ich dann alles umbauen auf 2-fach. mit teilen die ich hier zu hause bereits habe/hatte.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

und die domain wird in zukunft irgendwann durch eine fox 36 van 180 ersetzt.....


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> voila!
> 
> die hussefelt kurbel kam von mir und wird nur bis spätestens mitte nächster woche montiert sein. ich habe eine holzfeller OCT 2-fach bestellt, die war aber bis heute nicht da. leider. wird aber noch umgebaut.
> 
> ...


 

schicke farbkombi alles was bei dir weiß ist ist bei mir schwarz-matt mit klarrlack und was bei dir rot ist ist bei mir gelb passend zu deemax.

ABER: warum hast du nicht die Totem genommen?

und keine Hammerschmidt?


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

1. Wir wissen es : MATTSCHWARZ + VOTECSCHRIFTZUG IN GELB + KLARLACK ... Botschaft angekommen.
2. Warum er keine Totem sondern keine Hammerschmidt genommen hat? - Da fehlt jeglicher Sinn in diesem Satz.
3. Warum eien teure Gabel kaufen, wenn diese getauscht werden soll?
4. Weil sich die Hammerschmidt nur wirklich lohnt, wenn du hinten auch ein Getriebe hast. Außerdem flashen nciht alle so auf die HS ab. Die hat nciht nur Vorteile... .


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

das kommt noch dran:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und das hier, jedoch mit weissen kurbelarmen:





und eben das mittlere X-9 schaltwerk.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Sei nur Vorsichtig bei dem Bashguard. Wenn das dieses PVC-Ding ist, musst du beim anziehen der Schrauben echt wie Hulle aufpassen. Das teil reißt schnell ein. - Den stinger habe ich auch.


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> schicke farbkombi alles was bei dir weiß ist ist bei mir schwarz-matt mit klarrlack und was bei dir rot ist ist bei mir gelb passend zu deemax.
> 
> ABER: warum hast du nicht die Totem genommen?
> 
> und keine Hammerschmidt?


 

Meine alte frage hat in frankfurt noch ein V.Fr in schwarz matt gestanden mit gelben deeemax und einer totem? 

Bitte um eine Verständnissvolle Antwort. DAnke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> schicke farbkombi alles was bei dir weiß ist ist bei mir schwarz-matt mit klarrlack und was bei dir rot ist ist bei mir gelb passend zu deemax.
> 
> ABER: warum hast du nicht die Totem genommen?
> 
> und keine Hammerschmidt?



weil ich keine totem will/wollte, sondern eine fox 36 van 180! die hat votec aber nicht im konfigger. also, selbst holen und machen. bei gelegenheit. und da wäre es äusserst doof, eine teure gabel zu kaufen, die in zukunft eh ersetzt wird. oder? akami sagts ja schon.

hammerschmidt will ich einfach nicht. punkt! ich hab kein problem mit 2-fach kurbel.

und wenn ich etwas nicht will, dann kann ich mir das geld auch sparen.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

@ RansomAndy:
Ich könnte dich alleine schon dafür knutschen, dass du einen Freerider wie es sich gehört mit Feder fährst und nicht diese komische Coladose von VividAir aber jetzt wo du wie ich die HS ablehnst könnte ich glatt schwul werden  - Nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Sei nur Vorsichtig bei dem Bashguard. Wenn das dieses PVC-Ding ist, musst du beim anziehen der Schrauben echt wie Hulle aufpassen. Das teil reißt schnell ein. - Den stinger habe ich auch.



weiss ich. is nicht das erste rad mit bash, mein hardtail (auch auf dem foto) hatte eine stylo OCT 2-fach Kurbel mit Bash und bei meinem Scott Ransom hatte ich eine 3-fach auf 2-fach mit Bash umgebaut. ich sag euch: nie wieder umbauen. wenn, dann geb ich die 90 eus für eine kurbel aus und ruh is.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ RansomAndy:
> Ich könnte dich alleine schon dafür knutschen, dass du einen Freerider wie es sich gehört mit Feder fährst und nicht diese komische Coladose von VividAir aber jetzt wo du wie ich die HS ablehnst könnte ich glatt schwul werden  - Nicht falsch verstehen.



Gnihihihhi... tjoa. man muss nicht jeden trend hinterher laufen. die HS is schon geil, keine frage. aber erst wenn die konkurrenz auch ihre produkte auf den markt schmeissen und sich die preise bereinigt haben, werde ich darüber nachdenken.

hab halt keinen papa, der mir mein mattschwarzes eisdielenbike mit gelbem votec-schriftzug und klarlack bezahlt.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte dir auch nicht unterstellen, dass du keine Ahnugn hast aber manchmal hilft so ein Tip vor unheil. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was du zu meiner XTR-Kurbel mit dem XTR-Bashguard sagen wirst.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir auch nicht unterstellen, dass du keine Ahnugn hast aber manchmal hilft so ein Tip vor unheil. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was du zu meiner XTR-Kurbel mit dem XTR-Bashguard sagen wirst.



was ich als shimano-hasser dazu sage, meinst?


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ RansomAndy:
> Ich könnte dich alleine schon dafür knutschen, dass du einen Freerider wie es sich gehört mit Feder fährst und nicht diese komische Coladose von VividAir aber jetzt wo du wie ich die HS ablehnst könnte ich glatt schwul werden  - Nicht falsch verstehen.


 
Ist ja gut Akami wir wissen das ich einen Vivid Air bekommen werde ich weiß das du mich hassen tust und ich weiß das du den vivid air hassen tust.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Ach so einer bist du, na das merk ich mir, wenn du mal erste Hilfe auf dem Trail brauchst. Lass die Sramschwuppe ruhig liegen, sonst könnte sie noch Shimanoluft abbekommen  -- Naja so hat jeder seine Vorlieben. Ich fahre sonst auch SRAM aber irgendwie wollte ich einfach die neue XTR. Sorry  -_* Naja meine Bike wird ja eh eine optische Katastrophe also was solls.  *_


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Meine alte frage hat in frankfurt noch ein V.Fr in schwarz matt gestanden mit gelben deeemax und einer totem?
> 
> Bitte um eine Verständnissvolle Antwort. DAnke



nimms mir nicht übel, junge. aber darauf werde ich nicht eingehen. du bekommst dein OK von votec wenns soweit ist. oder du fragst selbst nach. ich war heute in frankfurt, um mein bike zusammenbauen zu lassen um es dann freudig mit heim zu nehmen. meinst etwa, mich interessieren da andere bikes? nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ach so einer bist du, na das merk ich mir, wenn du mal erste Hilfe auf dem Trail brauchst. Lass die Sramschwuppe ruhig liegen, sonst könnte sie noch Shimanoluft abbekommen  -- Naja so hat jeder seine Vorlieben. Ich fahre sonst auch SRAM aber irgendwie wollte ich einfach die neue XTR. Sorry  -_* Naja meine Bike wird ja eh eine optische Katastrophe also was solls.  *_



ich sach immer: jeder soll mit dem glücklich werden was er möchte. ich verurteile keine anderen, weil sie anderes zeugs am rad haben oder andere klamotten tragen. oder religiöse ansichten haben die meine (nicht vorhandenen) kreuzen. solange man meins respektiert.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:
1. Es geht nicht um hassen aber warum muss man immer wieder die gleiche Frage stellen?
2. Glaube ich einfach, dass du noch gar nicht wirklich weißt, was du fahren möchtest und ich der Meinung bin, dass du dir das falsche Bike ausgesucht hast.
3. Würdest du schon deine Erfahrungen haben wüsstest du, dass eine Coil der Air einfach im Freeride/DH und co. überlegen ist


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Gnihihihhi... tjoa. man muss nicht jeden trend hinterher laufen. die HS is schon geil, keine frage. aber erst wenn die konkurrenz auch ihre produkte auf den markt schmeissen und sich die preise bereinigt haben, werde ich darüber nachdenken.
> 
> hab halt keinen papa, der mir mein mattschwarzes eisdielenbike mit gelbem votec-schriftzug und klarlack bezahlt.


 
Mir wird es langsam hier zu blöd; du behauptest sachen die garnicht stimmen undja ich hab mein V.FR selbst bezahlt (gespart) ich gebe halt kein Geld für unsinigen MIST aus.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich sach immer: jeder soll mit dem glücklich werden was er möchte. ich verurteile keine anderen, weil sie anderes zeugs am rad haben oder andere klamotten tragen. oder religiöse ansichten haben die meine (nicht vorhandenen) kreuzen. solange man meins respektiert.



Respektieren? Ich liebe dein Bike und bin froh, nicht der einzige zu sein, der sich bewusst gegen die Hammerschmidt entschieden hat.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Mir wird es langsam hier zu blöd; du behauptest sachen die garnicht stimmen undja ich hab mein V.FR selbst bezahlt (gespart) ich gebe halt kein Geld für unsinigen MIST aus.



na, das ist dann sehr löblich. meinen dicksten respekt vor der jugend die das noch tut. ehrlich. find ich gut.

aber meine bitte an dich (und nicht weil dich jemand hasst): frag bei votec selbst nach. die user hier im forum haben andere sorgen und nöte.


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Broenner:
> 1. Es geht nicht um hassen aber warum muss man immer wieder die gleiche Frage stellen?
> 2. Glaube ich einfach, dass du noch gar nicht wirklich weißt, was du fahren möchtest und ich der Meinung bin, dass du dir das falsche Bike ausgesucht hast.
> 3. Würdest du schon deine Erfahrungen haben wüsstest du, dass eine Coil der Air einfach im Freeride/DH und co. überlegen ist


 
1. Die frage stell ich nicht mehr

2.Nein, das falsche Bike habe ich mir nicht ausgesucht, ich habe schließlich mir über ein Jahr gedanken gemacht welches Bike ich mir kaufen werde.

3. Ich weiß das auch das der Vivid coil besser ist ich wollte aber 400 g sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

gut is jetzt.


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> na, das ist dann sehr löblich. meinen dicksten respekt vor der jugend die das noch tut. ehrlich. find ich gut.
> 
> aber meine bitte an dich (und nicht weil dich jemand hasst): frag bei votec selbst nach. die user hier im forum haben andere sorgen und nöte.


 
 1. Keine SOrge werde ich niiiiiiiieeeeeee wieder stellen.

2. Nicht jeder Jugendlicher gibt Geld für unnötigen Mist aus.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Mit der Reba sparst du ncoh mehr Gewicht  -- So wer hat noch sein Bike bekommen und ist uns Fotos schuldig? Würde gerne noch mehr Bikes sehen, bevor ich meine Schreckschraube am Donnerstag zeigen muss.


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> 1. Keine SOrge werde ich niiiiiiiieeeeeee wieder stellen.
> 
> 2. Nicht jeder Jugendlicher gibt Geld für unnötigen Mist aus.


 
3. Hackt mal nicht alle nur mich ein ein Eisdielenbike wollte ich nicht.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

ey, broenner. wir haben doch jetzt aufgehört.....


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Mit der Reba sparst du ncoh mehr Gewicht  -- So wer hat noch sein Bike bekommen und ist uns Fotos schuldig? Würde gerne noch mehr Bikes sehen, bevor ich meine Schreckschraube am Donnerstag zeigen muss.


 
Ist ja gut du behauptest immer das ich das falsche Bike bestellt habe.
Ich sage dir mal was ich wollte das v.sr aber auf sonderwunsch habe nicht meine gelben Deemax bekommen und die Totem dann auch nicht die unbedingt wollte.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:
Aber warum wolltest du die gelben Deemax? nur wegen der Farbe?

@ RansomAndy:
Warum hast du die Reba so weit rausgeschoben? Bist du so groß? *nixpeil*

@ Reverb-Besitzer:
Warum bekommen wir nciht die Iodine Sattelklemme wie versprochen?


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ey, broenner. wir haben doch jetzt aufgehört.....


 
Gegen dich sage ich nix mehr nur Akami hört mal wieder nicht mehr auf.
Warum habe ich ein V.Fr bestellt weil ich Freeride neu einsteiger bin darum wollte ich kein SX.


----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Broenner:
> Aber warum wolltest du die gelben Deemax? nur wegen der Farbe?
> 
> @ RansomAndy:
> Warum hast du die Reba so weit rausgeschoben? Bist du so groß? *nixpeil*


 
Ich liebe das Gelb einfach wollte die Silbernen nicht auch wenn die gelben schwerer wären ich wollte sie unbedingt und die Totem auch.


----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

@ Ransom Andy

Ich habe die Parts am Donnerstag schon bei Mike gesehen.

ICH FIND´S GEIL

Ach, habe ich ganz vergessen, WILLKOMMEN IM CLUB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (7. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Gelb einfach wollte die Silbernen nicht auch wenn die gelben schwerer wären ich wollte sie unbedingt und die Totem auch.


 
Wenn ich die beiden Teile bekommen hätte hätte ich das sr genommen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

@hardy: danke danke...  

@hardy liest sich wie ed hardy.. muahaha


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

Ab Donnerstag bin ich auch im Club, wenn denn mal alles gut geht und dann:

1. Bike umbauen.
2. Bilder posten.
3. Bike shreddern.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

aso: 780mm am lenker sind mir eindeutig zu lang. muss ich kürzen. ich denke, ich werde zu einem anderen lenker greifen. natürlich nen weissen. und die sixpack griffe..... naja, die müssen wech! und die sattelstützenklemme. wobei, die darf erst mal noch ne weile bleiben.


----------



## akami (7. Mai 2011)

@ (Ed)Hard(y)[core-666]:
Welche Lenkerbreite hat das SX? Ich frage mich ob ich den Vector Carbon in der 68er oder 74er Variante bekomme.

Da bestellt man sich schon ein Bike nach Wunsch und muss trotzdem soviel ändern *g* - Ich habe ja auch so einiges vor an Umbauten.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

nejaaaaaa, muss nicht... kann


----------



## hardcore-666 (7. Mai 2011)

@ Akami

Der CB Lenker ist ein 70er


----------



## bascopeach (8. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Reverb-Besitzer:
> Warum bekommen wir nciht die Iodine Sattelklemme wie versprochen?



Kriegst sie gerne von mir, ich werd die eh wahrscheinlich abmachen und ich hab keine Reverb...

Ach ja, soweit ich weiss is der Carbon n 740er, zumindest der in Stuttgart den ich an nem FR gesehen habe...
(Der Carbon an nem Torque von nem Freund von mir ist allerdings in 680mm, wenn das überhaupt ne Aussagekraft hat, aber ist eben im
Gegensatz zum Fr n Enduro genau wie das SX)


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat vielleicht schon jemand im Raum Aachen das v.sr in L?

Würde das Bike gerne mal live sehen bevor ich es kaufe und die 150km bis Wenden sind mir etwas zu weit nur um mal zu schaun ;(.

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (8. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> ... Weil sich die Hammerschmidt nur wirklich lohnt, wenn du hinten auch ein Getriebe hast. Außerdem flashen nciht alle so auf die HS ab. Die hat nciht nur Vorteile...



 wenn ich das les'... 

dieser gedanke ist schon sehr dekadent !


----------



## akami (8. Mai 2011)

@ <NoFear>:
Muss man unbedingt deine Meinungen und Ansichten teilen, bevor man diesem Forum beitreten kann/darf? Ich sehe das zumindest so, dass mir die HS solange nichts nützt, solange die Gänge am Hinterrad nicht hinterher kommen. Außerdem kann ich vielleicht einfach effektiver Schalten als du und brauche keinerlein solcher Behelfstechniken. Zudem bist du in meinen Augen auch nicht viel besser, wenn du die Meinungen anderer derartig kommentierst und sogar verurteilst.
Habe doch einfach Spaß an deinem Leben und genieße dein Bike so, wie du der Meinung bist, dass es am Besten für dich ist oder kannst du dich damit nicht arrangieren? Und damit es nicht zu weiteren Diskussionen kommt, Liste ich jetzt einfach mal nicht die Vor- und bzw. die Nachteiel der HS auf.

MFG,

Philip.


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Mai 2011)

Jetz abba ruh do!


----------



## akami (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## ChaosRaven (8. Mai 2011)

Recht hat er!
Das Geflame nervt tierisch...


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung welchen "beef" ihr (du+broenner) hier im Thread austauscht, das ist mir alles gelinde gesagt shit egal!

@akami: normalerweise bin ich in solchen dingen sehr tolerant, also sag mir nicht ich würde anderen leuten meine meinung aufzwingen!
nichts gegen dich, doch diese technische diskussion nervt mich... egal in welchem thread man _lesend_ unterwegs ist, stößt man auf selbige unnötige HS = GEIL; HS = S.C.H.E.I.S.S.E diskussion. 
und dabei hast du oben selbst geschrieben wie's iss... 
*"... genieße dein Bike so, wie du der Meinung bist, dass es am Besten für dich  ..."*

... also wie gesagt, das war *kein *despektierlicher angriff auf dich und deine person, mich nervt einfach dieses wischiwaschi dauerdiskussionsthema. kann auch sein, dass mich votec mittlerweile wegen der langen wartezeit etwas ankotzt. also sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2011)

der bash vom ransom ist purer schrott. der ist mir am stadtrad im winter gerissen, weil es zu kalt war und das material zu stark unter spannung stand vom zusammenziehen...
truvativ schrott. bei meiner elixir sind über den winter die beläge korridiert und haben sich im sattel verklemmt.


----------



## Broenner (8. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welchen "beef" ihr (du+broenner) hier im Thread austauscht, das ist mir alles gelinde gesagt shit egal!
> 
> @akami: normalerweise bin ich in solchen dingen sehr tolerant, also sag mir nicht ich würde anderen leuten meine meinung aufzwingen!
> nichts gegen dich, doch diese technische diskussion nervt mich... egal in welchem thread man _lesend_ unterwegs ist, stößt man auf selbige unnötige HS = GEIL; HS = S.C.H.E.I.S.S.E diskussion.
> ...


 
Das würde ich eig. selbst gerne mal WISSEN was akami gegen mich hat der hackt nur auf mir rum.


----------



## Broenner (8. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Das würde ich eig. selbst gerne mal WISSEN was akami gegen mich hat der hackt nur auf mir rum.


 
DANN BEHAUPTET ER NOCH ICH HÄTTE DAS FALSCHE BIKE OBWOHL ER JA SAGT:
*... genieße dein Bike so, wie du der Meinung bist, dass es am Besten für dich ..."*

UND AKAMI DAS V;FR IST DAS BESTE FÜR MICH.


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bin hier mal raus. Wird mir -ehrlich gesagt- zu hohl


----------



## poedel (8. Mai 2011)

Moin,
Nach meinem Ferienaufenthalt am Sandstrand ist immer noch weit und breit nichts von Votec zu hören.

Hat jemand schon eine Sendebestätigung für sein Bike bekommen, oder haben bis jetzt alle ihr Bike Persönlich abgehohlt. Bekomme ich dann die Paket Nr. vom DHL.


----------



## BierSteige23 (8. Mai 2011)

...erschreckend was hier aus dem Thread wurde.
Leute rafft euch mal wieder!
Hier wollen doch eigentlich alle das gleiche: Ein Bike von Votec. 
Sind doch nur Kleinigkeiten wie ein paar Anbauteile die uns hier unterscheiden. 
Klar ist auch das MEINE Konfiguration für MICH und MEINEN Geldbeutel die beste ist. Und so geht es vermutlich jedem hier. Also bisschen mehr Respekt und nicht soviel Geflame, sonst bin hier nämlich auch raus bevor mein Bike kommt...


----------



## MoP__ (8. Mai 2011)

Ich setze mich mal mit hier rein.

Nachdem ich gestern am Ochsenkopf das Cube Hanzz probegefahren bin (es geht ganz gut), habe ich mich heute trotzdem entschieden ein V.SR zu bestellen.
+ Freigabe für Doppelbrücke (werde aber eher keine verbauen)
+ flacherer Lenkwinkel
+ tieferes Tretlager
+ 150er Hinterachse (hab noch Laufräder dafür)

Es wird so werden:

VOTEC V.SR - Konfiguriert          L             

Rahmenfarbe: Orange
Hauptdecor: Black
Styledecor: Black

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
Laufrad: DT Swiss E 2000
Reifen: Continental Rubber Queen 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149,  Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach,  Schalthebel: Sram X9, Umwerfer: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller,  Kettenblätter: 36, Kette: Sram X9

Davon wird folgendes sofort mit vorhandenen Teilen getauscht werden:
- Für Downhill Hope/Mavic EX823 Laufräder. Für Touren und Megavalanche Hope/Alexrims Supra 30
- Holzfeller gegen Hammerschmidt
- kleinere Kassette


----------



## CaptainBrandy (8. Mai 2011)

ich bin davor n scott genius und n specialized enduro gefahren... an alle, die das v.fr bestellt haben: ihr werdet es nicht bereuen. akami braucht noch n jahr... dann hat er betimmt auch eines... ;-)


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

Moinsen!

Nee ich denke für mich wird es ein Ghost DH oder ähnliches. Nach dem ganzen Stress mit Votec wird das SX so wie ich das sehe mein erstes und letztes Bike von denen sein.


----------



## Fastlane-Racing (9. Mai 2011)

@akami:
das glaub ich noch nicht. Warte erst mal bis Du es hast und dann willst Du nie wieder ein anderes als ein Votec haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (9. Mai 2011)

Willkommen im Club

V.SR ist bestellt.

Konfig::

VOTEC V.SR - Konfiguriert          L             

Rahmenfarbe: 
Black Metallic, Grey / Lemon Green 

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
Laufrad: DT Swiss E 2000
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Avid X0, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Boobar, Vorbau:Truvativ AKA,  Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach,   Schalthebel: Sram X9, Umwerfer: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt,   Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9

Nun beginnt das warten  und ich hoffe das das Bike spätestens am 9.7.2011 fertig ist weils dann nach Hintergelmm geht.

Marc


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

@ Marc:
Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum bestellten Bike und ich drück dir die Däumchen, dass es klappt mit deinem Urlaub. Ich habe seit heute auch Urlaub und habe Pläne geschmiedet aber kein Votec. Bin gespannt, ob es wirklich Donnerstag hier ist. - Fröhliches Warten.


----------



## philluck (9. Mai 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Ich setze mich mal mit hier rein.
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern am Ochsenkopf das Cube Hanzz probegefahren bin (es geht ganz gut), habe ich mich heute trotzdem entschieden ein V.SR zu bestellen.
> + Freigabe für Doppelbrücke (werde aber eher keine verbauen)
> ...




endlich mal einer der sich auch fürs v.sr entschieden hat! dachte schon mein "geschmack" und anforderungsprofil ist so exotisch das die das v.sr nur für MICH entworfen haben 

ich beglückwünsche uns beide jetzt einfach mal ganz frech selbst und hoffe du bist etwas geduldiger als ich! meine freundin kann die ständigen vergleiche v.sx/v.sr/v.fr schon nicht mehr hören,sehen und will nichts mehr davon wissen


----------



## MarcKampmann (9. Mai 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> endlich mal einer der sich auch fürs v.sr entschieden hat! dachte schon mein "geschmack" und anforderungsprofil ist so exotisch das die das v.sr nur für MICH entworfen haben
> 
> ich beglückwünsche uns beide jetzt einfach mal ganz frech selbst und hoffe du bist etwas geduldiger als ich! meine freundin kann die ständigen vergleiche v.sx/v.sr/v.fr schon nicht mehr hören,sehen und will nichts mehr davon wissen




hey ich hab mich auch für den kleinen bruder des v.fr entschieden 

 und der letzte satz kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

@ philluck und MarcKampmann:
Natürlich erwarten wir auch von euch Bilder und Fahrberichte. Nur weil hier ein SR bestellt ahbt, kommt ihr auch darum nicht herum. - Meine Exfreundin meinte:"Ich oder das SX!", naja das SX kommt, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen 

Wichtig:
Ich habe eben ein paar Tests gelesen zur neuen Shimano XTR Bremse. Das Teil ist ja mal nur gefährlich. Sollte die jemand bestellt haben, dann bitte die Wahl noch mal überdenken.


----------



## Broenner (9. Mai 2011)

Ihr wisst schon dass, das sr nur eine kürze schwinge wie sein großer bruder das fr hat.
Ich wollte mir auch erst ein sr kaufen ABER daher ich unebdingt eine totem und die mavic deemax ultimate wollte habe ih mir aus den beiden gründen das fr gekauft.


----------



## Broenner (9. Mai 2011)

Frage an alle die shon ihr 2011 bike haben
WOHER HABT IHR DEN COOLEN STÄNDER WIRD DER HINZU GESCHENKT ODER WIE?


----------



## giles (9. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon dass, das sr nur eine kürze schwinge wie sein großer bruder das fr hat.
> Ich wollte mir auch erst ein sr kaufen ABER daher ich unebdingt eine totem und die mavic deemax ultimate wollte habe ih mir aus den beiden gründen das fr gekauft.



Kann es sein das du dir ein v.fr gekauft hast mit ner Totem, genau die, welche du wolltest und mit deemax ultimate in gelb, weil die so geil aussehen ???  alles nur weil es des beim v.sr nicht gab ???


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

1. Dass die Schwinge kürzer sein muss bei fast gleicher Bauweise ist ja wohl logisch 
2. Du willst Freeride fahren und kaufst dir einen Downhill-LRS. Es sei nur am Rande bemerkt.
3. Ich denke du willst auf Teufel komm raus Gewicht sparen und dann holst du dir eine COIL? Auch nur eien Randbemerkung.
4. Den Ständer gibt es nicht dazu. Aber du kannst User "hardcore-666" mal fragen, ob er einen für dich übrig hat.

5. Durchhalten bis Donnerstag ist die Divise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (9. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Frage an alle die shon ihr 2011 bike haben
> WOHER HABT IHR DEN COOLEN STÄNDER WIRD DER HINZU GESCHENKT ODER WIE?



ich habe mich vor dem kauf des v.sr schon bissl schlau gemacht und ja ich habe mich bewusst fürs v.sr entschieden da ich hoffentlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 die 200mm fw am hinterrad nicht benötige.


----------



## MoP__ (9. Mai 2011)

Dass die Schwinge der einzige Unterschied ist, passt mir sehr gut.
Ich will so etwas wie "überschweres Enduro" für Megavalanche und so weiter, aber trotzdem mal damit Downhill fahren (dürfen).

Bei anderen Herstellern gibt es nur entweder ... oder ...
Am nächsten war ich dem bisher mit dem Whiplash, in das ich einen 200er Dämpfer eingebaut habe.
Lenkwinkel 64° und 325er Tretlager (etwas zu tief) mit 152mm Federweg waren echt klasse. Allerdings hat es nun Risse im Sattelrohr bekommen.


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

Günstiger Nightridetip.


----------



## bascopeach (9. Mai 2011)

Sacht ma, es passt doch kein Dämpfer mit Piggy-Bank in das SX

es gibt aber Dämpfer wo der Ausgleichsbehälter per Leitung dran ist, kann man dann z.B.
an den Flaschenhalter packen, kennt ihr da einige Lösungen? Die würde ich mir mal gerne anschauen....

THX


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)




----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Mai 2011)

Gib ma lieber den Link, akami..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

Das ist einfach ein Produktbild eines älteren VFR. Ich habe mich halb tot gesucht nach Dämpfern mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter aber der Markt ist echt mau. Ich habe folgende Firmen Ausgemacht, die welche haben oder mal welche hatten:

1. Avalanche
2. Race Tech 
3. Marzocchi (Roco)
4. Fox

Sind aber sauschwer zu finden und zu bekommen. Votec könnte vielleicht noch welche liegen haben aber ich bezweifel, dass die von der Einbaulänge passen.

Grüße


----------



## Broenner (9. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Dass die Schwinge kürzer sein muss bei fast gleicher Bauweise ist ja wohl logisch
> 2. Du willst Freeride fahren und kaufst dir einen Downhill-LRS. Es sei nur am Rande bemerkt.
> 3. Ich denke du willst auf Teufel komm raus Gewicht sparen und dann holst du dir eine COIL? Auch nur eien Randbemerkung.
> 4. Den Ständer gibt es nicht dazu. Aber du kannst User "hardcore-666" mal fragen, ob er einen für dich übrig hat.
> ...


 
Sagma was hast du eig. gegen mich zwischen V.FR und V.SR ist der untschied nicht groß außer dass, das V.FR hinten 200mm hat.

Und auch nur so am Rande ich wolllte auch eine Coil das Ansprechverhalten ist viel besser.

Ich willll kein Freeride fahren ich will DOWNHILLRACE fahren weil ich nicht der Typ bin der so riesen Sprünge macht.

Ich wollte unbedingt halt die ultimate und die totem und ob ich 3cm mehr oder weniger habe ist mir egal

Und spar dir bittte noch deine Komentar zur Gabelwahl ich willll keine Boxxer.

Warum soll ich durchhalten bis Donnerstag ich werde vorraussichtlich mein Bike Samstag oder nächste Woche bekommen.

KANN ES EINFACH NUR SEIN DAS DU GEREIZT BIST WEILS DU DEIN BIKE NOCH NICHT HAST. UND DESWEGEN LÄSST DU DEINE WUT AN MIR AUS


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

Broenner:
Der einzige der hier gereizt ist bist du aber ich spare mir meine Kommis, damit in dieses Forum wieder etwas Ruhe einkehrt.


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Sagma was hast du eig. gegen mich zwischen V.FR und V.SR ist der untschied nicht groß außer dass, das V.FR hinten 200mm hat.
> 
> Und auch nur so am Rande ich wolllte auch eine Coil das Ansprechverhalten ist viel besser.
> 
> ...




Nee.. Du verstehst nur alles falsch und auf dich bezogen.
Was fürs Funken gilt, gilt auch hier: Denken - Drücken - Sprechen (Denken - Tippen - Absenden)

---

Und könnten wir damit hier Ruhe rein bekommen?!


----------



## philluck (9. Mai 2011)

hat irgendwer ein video oder wenigstens action-pics vom v.sr ?? ich find niiixxxxxx


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

@ philluck:
Da gibt es leider nichts. Nicht einmal einen Test oder Fahrbericht aber du kannst das ja in die Hand nehmen, wenn dein Bike da ist


----------



## philluck (9. Mai 2011)

ich hatte es befürchtet...


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Mai 2011)

Und dann hältste auf Video fest, was das Bike aushält........ Und was nicht..


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

@ ChaosRaven:

- Downhill: sehr gut
- Drops: gut
- Uphill: befriedigend
- Tricks: ausreichend
- Kreisäge: ungenügend


----------



## philluck (9. Mai 2011)

das bike stellt meinen einstieg in die welt des rasanten bergab-fahrens dar. ich überlasse euch die belastungstests


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

Das heißt wir dürfen dich besuchen und das ding so richtig auf Herz und Nieren prüfen? - Das würde cih mir nochmal überlegen


----------



## Broenner (9. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Broenner:
> Der einzige der hier gereizt ist bist du aber ich spare mir meine Kommis, damit in dieses Forum wieder etwas Ruhe einkehrt.


 
WOLLEN WIR WIEDER FRIEDEN SCHLIESEN

DANN SAG ICH HALT MAL SORRY AKAMI, 


hardcore-666: frage woher hast du diese Votec ständer.


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

Frieden ist immer gut  - Dann will ich mich auch mal für meine Anspielungen etc. in aller Form entschuldigen, soviel Anstand muss sein.


----------



## Broenner (9. Mai 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> das bike stellt meinen einstieg in die welt des rasanten bergab-fahrens dar. ich überlasse euch die belastungstests


 
Wenns du in Darmstadt wohnst warum fährst du da nicht zu Mike nach Frankfurt der hat ein V.Fr zwar darstehen aber vom Fahrverhalten gibt es sich nicht viel. Fahr doch mal hin und fahre das Teil. Über das SR kann ich dir nicht viel berrichten auser das Mike mir mal gesagt hat das er BALD ein SR zum fahren bekommen wird, aber ob das schon da ist frage ihn selbst.


----------



## Broenner (9. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Frieden ist immer gut  - Dann will ich mich auch mal für meine Anspielungen etc. in aller Form entschuldigen, soviel Anstand muss sein.


 
JO frieden ist gut.


----------



## Broenner (9. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> JO frieden ist gut.


 

Kann mir BITTE einer einen guten GOOGLE(BRILLE) bis 70euro.ca sagen weil ich hab keine Ahnung daher das ich noch brillenträger bin wird es problematisch, weil der google größer sein muss.


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Mai 2011)

Geh mit der Brille zum Freundlichen und probiere ein paar Googles mit deinem Fullface zusammen an.
Je nach Brille passen ggf. andere Googles/Helme!


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Mai 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> das bike stellt meinen einstieg in die welt des rasanten bergab-fahrens dar. ich überlasse euch die belastungstests



Sach an, wenns da ist.. In 2h bin ich bei dir.. 
Und.... Bestell schon mal ein zweites...


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

Oder du investierst mehr und holst die eine Google mit Sehstärke, dann würde ich aber mit Abrissscheiben fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (9. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Oder du investierst mehr und holst die eine Google mit Sehstärke, dann würde ich aber mit Abrissscheiben fahren.


 
Schick mal link bitte

All die ihr bike in Frankfurt holten:WIe ist da eig die übergabe so wie bei canyon wo das Bike auf ein Podest gestellt wird und wo steht my VOTEC oder wie oder wird einfach das teil hingestellt und dann gesagt: " HIEr ist deine karre."


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:
Ich habe sowas mal vor ewigen Jahren bei meinem Optiker gesehen aber vielelciht hat sich das einfach nicht rentiert. Ansonsten soll die "Smith Sonic Google" gut für Brillenträger passen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Mai 2011)

kein podest, kein "my votec"...(gott sei dank)


----------



## akami (9. Mai 2011)

Welcome back Andy


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Mai 2011)

Oakleys gehen so ziemlich alle mit Sehstärken, ist aber exorbitant teuer.
Vielleicht kann dir dein Freundlicher einen Optiker empfehlen?


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Mai 2011)

Hatte ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass ich mir einen pornorös-geilen Fullface und ne Google gegönnt habe? :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Mai 2011)

war noch nicht wirklich weg, weil man bei der mobilen version des forums die abos nicht löschen kann... oder ich habs nicht gefunden.

zum gOGgle-thema:

ich fahre diesen helm http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=278264 (ja, ich weiss... kein hochpreisiger, aber für mich gut genug (sonst bin ich eher mit nem dirt- oder endurohelm a la giro hex unterwegs)) in kombination mit dieser brille http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...wnhill-Motocross-Brille-einfarbig::24939.html oder wahlweise mit dieser Brille http://www.motocross-shop.de/motocross-shop/product_info.php?cPath=23_961&products_id=37096

bei der blur muss ich bemängeln, dass sie wirklich sehr stark beschlägt, sobalds feucht wird (hohe luftfeuchtigkeit). zudem ist das brillenband recht kurz geraten, sodass die brille recht stramm sitzen wird, wenn der helm selbst recht gross ausfällt. positiv ist, dass sie sehr kompakt ist und gut in den helm rein passt. sitz ist ganz ok.
bei der progrip ist die antibeschlagwirkung echt gut. bei dieser brille ist auch das band lang genug um grosse helme druckfrei zu umschliessen. passt gut aufs gesicht ist jedoch recht voluminös, sodass sie nicht unbedingt in jeden helm rein passen wird. beide goggles taugen nur bedingt für brillenträger (aber mal ehrlich: ich hatte mal eine goggle, die auch für brillenträger geeignet war. der einzige unterschied den ich feststellen konnte war, dass links und rechts schlitze im schaum waren. für die bügel...)


----------



## hardcore-666 (9. Mai 2011)

@ broenner

Ich habe noch zwei von den Ständern, bei interresse einfach ne PN.


----------



## BierSteige23 (9. Mai 2011)

Weiss zufällig jemand was für ne Version des Muddy Marry Votec ausliefert?


----------



## bascopeach (9. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> Weiss zufällig jemand was für ne Version des Muddy Marry Votec ausliefert?



So wie ich in Stuttgart gesehen habe nicht die Performance Version, allerdings kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen welche Mischung....


----------



## bascopeach (9. Mai 2011)

@Akami: Vielen Dank für die Recherche mit dem externen PiggyBack, ich kann nirgends einen zum kaufen finden, voll doof!!

Hat mir jemand n Link?


----------



## philluck (9. Mai 2011)

@broenner: jo war da und habs am main die treppen hoch und runter geschäucht. ich wurde auch tatsächlich auf die unglaublich(!!) hässlichen, pinkfarbigen plaste-flats angelabert. so von wegen "dafür hat das geld dann wohl nicht mehr gereicht  ".

und da ich zufälligerweise die schrauberaushilfe von mike ganz gut kenne, bin ich vollends von den fähigkeiten der jungs überzeugt da einen guten aufbau hinzulegen.

aber das der mike selbst bald ein sr fährt hat er mir verschwiegen! erklärt aber ganz gut sein kindliche freude als er mir beim auswählen der parts geholfen hat. ich vermute mal ganz frech seins wird ähnlich daher kommen.


@alle anderen: kommt ruhig mal mit euren böcken nach darmstadt. hier gibts bestimmt 1-2 stellen wo selbst erfahrenen freeridern der stift geht. von mir mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## gotboost (9. Mai 2011)

Paar Fragen:
Sind tapered Steuersätze/Gabeln in den Bikes verbaut?
Welcher Dämpfer ist beim SX empfehlenswert?
Liefertzeit beim SX?
Normale 135x12mm Steckachse oder X12 verbaut?
Intressiere mich speziell für das v.sx 1.2, kann ich da eine andere Rahmenfarbe und Gabelfarbe wählen oder muss ich mich dem Konfigurator bedienen und so einen Aufpreis zahlen?

Dankeschön!! Hoffe auf mehr Bilder!!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> Weiss zufällig jemand was für ne Version des Muddy Marry Votec ausliefert?



bei mir ist die trailstar version auf dem v.fr


----------



## BierSteige23 (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Reifen-Info


----------



## hardcore-666 (10. Mai 2011)

Dies ist mein Helm.
Oneal Fury RL mit Oakley Crowbar MX Custom aus den USA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

ich musste gerade feststellen dass der oneal fury baugleich ist mit dem sixsixone comp II .... nur die blende ist anders.


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

@ gotboost:

1. Die Steuerrohre sind 1.5", verbaut sind aber 1 1/8" Gabeln. Somit kommt das SX mit einem Reduktionsstaeuersatz.
2. Votec selber sagt. wenn man ein wenig mehr Gewicht auf die Waage bringt, soll man den "DT Swiss XM 180 ABS" nehmen. Von der Performance nehmen die beiden sich nicht viel.
3. Wenn du dir jetzt ein Bike bestellst, wird eine Lieferzeit von Votec aus mit 6-8 Wochen angegeben.
4. 135x12, Maxle mit Maxlelite-Steckachse.
5. Eine andere Rahmenfarbe kostet nix extra. Wenn du das Bike bestellst, fragt er dich, welche Farbe du möchtest. Auch der Farbgenerator (Color Your Bike) kostet nix extra. Bei der Gabelfarbe müsstest du vorher anrufen und fragen, ob diese in einer anderen Farbe verfügbar ist.


----------



## starvald (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich nochmal mit einem Erfahrungsbericht aus Sicht eines Anfängers melden. Ihr Profis werdet sicherlich nur lachen, also bitte weghören!  

Zum Hintergrund: Ich hatte ja eigentlich das V.SR bestellt und bin dann frustriert auf ein Canyon Dropzone gewechselt. Meine Entscheidungsgrundlage war, dass ich SOFORT ein Bike haben wollte, da ich schon seit Oktober 2010 warte und Votec mich auf unbestimmte Zeit vertröstet hatte. Ich war übrigens der erste hier neben Akami ;-). Ich bewundere Dich noch immer für Deine Geduld, Akami! Ich poste hier, da ich denke, dass sich das V.SR und das Dropzone doch sehr ähnlich sind (beide als Freerider deklariert)

Ich hatte vorher nur ein "Null-Suspension", weshalb ich überhaupt keine Ahnung in das Thema Dämpfer/Federgabel mit einbringen konnte. Ich wollte ehrlich gesagt nur eins: VIEL Federweg, möglichst fette Optik und stabil. Da ich selbst locker 10kg zuviel mit mir herumschleppe, war mein Glauben, dass 3-4 kg mehr am Bike (17kg) nichts ausmachen würden. Ich war auch total geil auf die Totem, genau wie Broenner. Vier Kolben in der "Code" statt zwei in der "The One"?? Hervorragend, dachte ich, muss ja besser bremsen! Die Maxxis Minion kriegen bestimmt keinen Platten, wenn Sie für Downhill ausgelegt sind. Die Hammerschmidt FR war ein "nettes Feature", das mir aber überhaupt nix sagte. Ihr merkt, dass ich wirklich null Ahnung habe...

Jetzt bin ich 4 Wochen mit dem Torque rumgefahren: Wie lautet mein Fazit?

Definitiv bereue ich meinen Kauf nicht. Allerdings kann ich auch sagen, dass es nicht auf mein Fahrer-Profil passt. Ich fahre hauptsächlich auf Waldautobahnen, war noch nie im Bikepark oder würde mir nen Downhill zutrauen. Uphill ist die Hölle: Durch die 180mm Totem Coil geht der Bock vorne schon hoch, wenn meine Tochter auf Ihrem Laufrad noch gemütlich neben mir hochfahren würde. Aus dem Sattel gehen bringt eigentlich nichts: Erstens geht die Traktion hinten dann verloren, außerdem geht die gesamte Kraft in den Dämpfer (Vivid Air) :-( Ergebnis: Ich schiebe schon auf Passagen, wo Akami noch 'nen Wheelie machen würde.

Ich habe außerdem das Gefühl, dass ich keinen Speed mit dem Rad entwickeln kann. Liegt sicherlich auch an der Geometrie eines Fullsuspension Bikes. Außerdem ist der Rollwiderstand der Minions GEWALTIG (40er Mischung vorne auf 2,5"). Die nächsten Reifen werden Fat Alberts.

Hammerschmidt ist für mich persönlich das überflüssigste am Rad: Am Berg schalten kommt eigentlich nie vor, da man hinten ja auch schalten muss. Außerdem macht das Ding im 1,6er Modus Lärm wie ne sterbende Riesenhummel. Will auch nicht wissen was passiert, wenn ich damit durch nen Bach fahren würde: Läuft das Wasser da jemals wieder raus?

Aber abgesehen davon macht es trotzdem einfach Spass! Ich habe niemals das Gefühl, dass mich das Bike im Stich lassen würde, wenn es mal ruppig wird. Und bei meinen ersten 50cm Drops hat es auch meine 85kg Lebendgewicht problemlos aufgefangen dank der 180mm Federweg.

Achja, weil viele von Euch so liebevoll Parts aussuchen und tunen: Ich habe mir in 4 Wochen zwei Schäden gefahren: Bei Sturz das Schaltauge verbogen (nach 5 Tagen) und bei ner Abfahrt ist mir nen Stock gegen die HS geschlagen und hat die Plastikisolation des Bowdenzugs zerfetzt. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass meine Custom-Edelparts ständig zerkratzen würde...voll kein Bock  Außerdem hängen diese scheissgelben Pollen in jedem Gelenk und in jedem Scharnier.

Mein nächstes Bike wird defintiv ein agileres Fahrverhalten haben müssen. Da würde ich eher noch eine Kategorie unter dem V.SX avisieren. 

Grüße,
starvald


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

danke für den report 

tipp zum bergauffahren: versuch den sattel einfach etwa 5mm weiter vorne zu montieren. oder etwas mehr. je nach gefühl. auch wirst du mit einem optimal eingestellten fahrwerk mehr spass haben. ich denke, dass du das potenzial des fahrwerks nicht voll ausschöpfst. jedoch: bergaufgeräte sind diese bikes nicht. das muss man vorher schon bedenken.


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Moin Starvald!

Schön von dir zu hören. Ich hoffe, du hast deinen ganzen Ärger mit Votec gut überstanden und hast auch schon dein Geld zurück. Auch wenn du jetzt ein Canyon hast, finde ich es schön, dass du deine Erfahrung mit uns teilst und dich über dein Bike freuen kannst. Und wenn alles gut geht, dann darf ich mich auch über meins ab Donnerstag freuen. Ich muss dazu aber auch allerdings sagen, dass cih nach dem ganzen Ärger, Diskussionen, Märchen und weiteren Erlebnissen mit Votec wohl eher nicht mehr auf ein Bike dieser Schmiede zugreifen werde. So wie du wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr. Naja vielleicht, wenn sie doch noch die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau konstruieren sollten aber wenn ich so höre was die Pläne bei Votec für 2012 sind, bin ich froh noch in 2011 bestellt zu haben.

Tuning Tipp für dich:
Kauf dir den Maxxis Advantage in 2.25". Sollte für dein Bikeprofil breit genug sein. Ist der Allroundreifen überhaupt und zudem mit 670g noch super leicht. Dann hol dir dazu die Schwalbe Extralight Schläuche (130g) und schon biste um einiges leichter unterwegs.


Liebe Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Bike.


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2011)

servus... verzeih meine unkenntnis... aber was hammse denn 2012 vor?


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> ...nach dem ganzen Ärger, Diskussionen, Märchen und weiteren Erlebnissen mit Votec wohl eher nicht mehr auf ein Bike dieser Schmiede zugreifen werde. ...



 wenn die mit ihrer HINHALTEMASCHE / TAKTIK so weitermachen springen vllt. noch mehr ab,... schade um die schönen BIKES!!!


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Also einigen unbestätigten Berichten zu Folge hat Votec wohl auch ab 2012 vor die Zugverlegung in den Rahmen zu verlegen, wie es bei einigen anderen Firmen der Fall ist. Ich bin davon kein Fan. Naja hoffentlich klappt das besser als bei der Präsentation der internen Zugverlegung von RoseBikes... .


----------



## CaptainBrandy (10. Mai 2011)

Beim bergauffahren muss es weh tun! 
Ansonsten bei richtig steilen Passagen den Oberkörper schön nach vorne nehmen und falls der Sattel es erlaubt, mit dem Steißbein auf die Nase setzen... 
Bloß keinen Wiegetritt! Hast ja keinen lockout am Dämpfer ausserdem ist so ein Fahrverhalten eh nur gut bei kleinen Anstiegen oder wenn man's eillig hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Also einigen unbestätigten Berichten zu Folge hat Votec wohl auch ab 2012 vor die Zugverlegung in den Rahmen zu verlegen, wie es bei einigen anderen Firmen der Fall ist. Ich bin davon kein Fan. Naja hoffentlich klappt das besser als bei der Präsentation der internen Zugverlegung von RoseBikes... .



hmmmmm innenverlegte züge sind echt eine feine sache .... gibt eine schöne optik und der rahmen kommt noch besser zur geltung

ABER das neuverlegen ist ein graus, zudem können die züge (falls schlecht verlegt)  im rahmen stark klappern und gehen dann tierisch auf'n nerv!

naja we'll see!


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Naja freuen wir uns auf die schönen Dinge 2012 wie zb. Kashima für OEM-Federelemnte. Wobei ich da wieder gehört habe, dass sich die Kashimabeschcihtung nach einiger Zeit auch wieder ablösen soll und der goldene RP23 ist auch ein optischer Graus. Und Shimano hat sein Schaltwerk getunt, was mir sehr gut gefällt aber was solls irgendwann muss man ja mal sein Bike bestellen. Außerdem bin ich nicht glücklcih, wenn es nix zum basteln gibt


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2011)

trotzdem  :kotz:  ich weiterhin auf die lieferzeiten bei V   

(sorry, aber das musste nomma raus!)


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Ja das stimmt und was ich persönlich am schlimmsten finde, sind einfach die Lügenmärchen und dieses nicht kümmern. Wenn die Zulieferer Probleme machen, kann Votec im Prinzip ja nix dafür aber das Votec sich nicht einmal von sich meldet und sagt:"Es tut uns Leid... . Auf folgende Teile wird noch gewartet... . Vorraussichtliche Lieferung... . " sondern stattdessen kommen wiedersprüchliche Aussagen und teils auch, so würde ich behaupten auch Lügen. Ich glaube ich habe mittlerweile vier definitive Liefertermine genannt bekommen zu denen das Bike auf jeden fall da ist... . Ich bin auch nur geduldig, da es leider für mich keine Enduroalternative gibt.

Wie lange hast du denn auf dein 2010er FR warten müssen?


----------



## getin2000 (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort: 

- Wartezeit: Bei mir beginnt das große Zittern. Nächste Woche Vinschgau,  Bike sollte diese Woche kommen - aber es steht mal wieder auf der Kippe. Mike verspricht, alles zu tun.

- Weil das Leben aber ja weitergehen muss, habe ich Ransom Andys Tipp befolgt und die Nike Whistler-Schuhe bestellt, und zwar in der Größe 44,5 und 45,5. Sie sollten in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen & ich werde sehen, welche besser passen. Wer in etwa die Größe hat, noch Schuhe sucht und an dem Modell gefallen findet, bitte private Nachricht senden. Versand aus NL sind 20 Euro, also biete ich die Schuhe für 30 Euro + Versand in Deutschland an.
http://www.mammoet.nl/store/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/8783/language/en


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt und was ich persönlich am schlimmsten finde, sind einfach die Lügenmärchen und dieses nicht kümmern. Wenn die Zulieferer Probleme machen, kann Votec im Prinzip ja nix dafür aber das Votec sich nicht einmal von sich meldet und sagt:"Es tut uns Leid... . Auf folgende Teile wird noch gewartet... . Vorraussichtliche Lieferung... . " sondern stattdessen kommen wiedersprüchliche Aussagen und teils auch, so würde ich behaupten auch Lügen. Ich glaube ich habe mittlerweile vier definitive Liefertermine genannt bekommen zu denen das Bike auf jeden fall da ist... . Ich bin auch nur geduldig, da es leider für mich keine Enduroalternative gibt.
> 
> Wie lange hast du denn auf dein 2010er FR warten müssen?



GENAU DAS HAB ICH AUCH SCHON 1000 MAL GEDACHT!!!

wegen V.FR: jaaa nööö.... ich hab's ja noch gar nicht  
Habs am 15. Feb bestellt. In der Zwischenzeit hab ich auch 2 "feste" Liefertermine genannt bekommen. Der letzte ist noch bis einschließlich kommenden Samstag gültig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

@ getin2000:

Ich hoffe bei dir klappt es mit dem Urlaub. Ich bin jetzt auch im Urlaub und mein geplanter Urlaub mit dem Bike ist sauber ins Wasser gefallen. Gleiche Aussage wie bei dir, sie wollten alles tun. Ich habe mir den Shimanoschuh bestellt auch ein sehr schickes Teil.
Ps.: Dein Link funktiniert nicht.


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Aso ich dachte du hättest schon eines aus dem Vorjahr. Ich bin auch vorallem der Mensch, der nichts mehr hasst als wenn er warten muss. Ich war auch schon am überlegen mich von den Kollegen der Anästhesie ins künstliche Koma legen zu lassen, bis das Teil endlich mal hier ist. - Ich hoffe auch, dass wir von dir Bilder sehen werden, sollte Votec sich irgendwann mal entscheiden es abzuschicken. Mein bike soll heute endmontiert werden. Ich rufe um 16°° mal an und frag, ob das geklappt hat.


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2011)

nöö,...

wegen Firma VOTEC... sagen wir mal so: wer mit 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit gerechnet hat und sich für diese Zeit auch noch *extra Urlaub* eingetragen hat, der muss sich doch vollkommen verarscht fühlen. ich denke... HEY wir sind bei mir schon in der 12. Woche seit Bestellung... also langsam werd ich sauer (eigentlich bin ich es schon ), weil das Bike immer noch nicht da ist
Klar, das mit den Lieferschwierigkeiten kann ich verstehen. Dennoch muss ich als "verantwortungsvolles" Unternehmen meinen Kunden gegenüber die Transparenz wahren! Es kann nicht sein, dass man per VORKasse (!!!) ein paar Mille auf den Tisch legt und die Damen und Herrn in Wenden geben keinen Ton von sich...


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Ja du sagst es.

Am schönsten ist, dass als ich am 18.01. bestellt habe mir gesagt worden ist, dass wenn ich per Vorkasse zahle, das biek nicht nur früher bekomme, sondern auch mit Priorität behandelt werde. Besteller nach mir und ohne Vorauszahlung haben ihr Bike schon. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was ich jetzt als Sonderleistung bekomme. Eigentlich müssten schon zwei Bikes im Karton stehen. Ja Votec ist, was die Eigeninitiative in Bezug auf den Kundenservice angeht sehr nachlässig. CustomBike und gute Preise hin oder her. Bei mir sind es übrigens heute auf den Tag genau 16 Wochen... .


----------



## MarcKampmann (10. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ja du sagst es.
> 
> Am schönsten ist, dass als ich am 18.01. bestellt habe mir gesagt worden ist, dass wenn ich per Vorkasse zahle, das biek nicht nur früher bekomme, sondern auch mit Priorität behandelt werde. Besteller nach mir und ohne Vorauszahlung haben ihr Bike schon. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was ich jetzt als Sonderleistung bekomme. Eigentlich müssten schon zwei Bikes im Karton stehen. Ja Votec ist, was die Eigeninitiative in Bezug auf den Kundenservice angeht sehr nachlässig. CustomBike und gute Preise hin oder her. Bei mir sind es übrigens heute auf den Tag genau 16 Wochen... .



was hast du fürn bike bestellt? v.fr?


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Ich warte auf ein SX.


----------



## MarcKampmann (10. Mai 2011)

ja das sx soll wohl das gefragteste bike bei votec sein 

dann hab ich ja noch hoffnung das mein v.sr in max 8 wochen da sein _*muss*_ da es dann in den bikeurlaub geht aber bitte ohne mein nerve am


----------



## Broenner (10. Mai 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> @broenner: jo war da und habs am main die treppen hoch und runter geschäucht. ich wurde auch tatsächlich auf die unglaublich(!!) hässlichen, pinkfarbigen plaste-flats angelabert. so von wegen "dafür hat das geld dann wohl nicht mehr gereicht  ".
> 
> und da ich zufälligerweise die schrauberaushilfe von mike ganz gut kenne, bin ich vollends von den fähigkeiten der jungs überzeugt da einen guten aufbau hinzulegen.
> 
> ...


 
Welches bist du den gefahren das V.FR mit den gelben DEEMAX oder hat er mitlerweile auch ein SR zum fahren da
Sagma was geht eig so momentan bei ihm da unten so ab?


----------



## Broenner (10. Mai 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mich nochmal mit einem Erfahrungsbericht aus Sicht eines Anfängers melden. Ihr Profis werdet sicherlich nur lachen, also bitte weghören!
> 
> ...


 

Aus dem grund hatte mir auch Mike zu den Fat ALBERTS GERATEN
Mir wurde gesagt in Frankfurt mit dem V.FR kann man gut Touren das heißt auch sehr gut bergauffahren also für ein Freeridebike aber ich warte erstmal ab bis ich meins die ersten waldautobahnen gefharen bin.


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

wer ne gute kombination fahren will, sollte man vorne muddy mary in 2.35 und hinten fat albert in 2.4 versuchen. echt sahne für tourenfreerider und "hard"-enduros. kurvengrip der mary ist echt gut. tourenfahren im AM/"Soft"-enduro bereich rate ich zu Fat Albert 2.4 vorne und nobby nic 2.4 hinten.

nur mal so am rande. die maxxis minion in 2.35 sind viel zu schmal. da sollte es MINDESTENS 2.5 sein. weiss jedoch nicht wie breit die sind. mit dem reifen kann ich mich jedoch nicht anfreunden. andere schwören jedoch auf ihn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (10. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wer ne gute kombination fahren will, sollte man vorne muddy mary in 2.35 und hinten fat albert in 2.4 versuchen. echt sahne für tourenfreerider und "hard"-enduros. kurvengrip der mary ist echt gut. tourenfahren im AM/"Soft"-enduro bereich rate ich zu Fat Albert 2.4 vorne und nobby nic 2.4 hinten.
> 
> nur mal so am rande. die maxxis minion in 2.35 sind viel zu schmal. da sollte es MINDESTENS 2.5 sein. weiss jedoch nicht wie breit die sind. mit dem reifen kann ich mich jedoch nicht anfreunden. andere schwören jedoch auf ihn....


 
Und wie ´fährt es sich auf Straßen meiner Meinung nach wie mein altes 100mm fully. Ich bin es ja in frankfurt auch gefahren.


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß, dass ich nerve aber ich habe soeben mit Votec gesprochen und...

*...mein Bike ist fertig und wird morgen abgeschickt!!!*


----------



## MarcKampmann (10. Mai 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## AC_LB (10. Mai 2011)

Neid ;-)


----------



## Andi666521 (10. Mai 2011)

@akami

Das selbe wurde mir vor ca. 1 Stunde auch gesagt. 
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Jetzt muss DPD nur in gewohnter Art innerhalb von 24h liefern. Wobei cih das bei den Jungs noch nie anders erlebt haben.

Und hoffentlich packe ich keien Überraschung aus... .


----------



## BierSteige23 (10. Mai 2011)

...Meins kommt nächste Woche...


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Na endlich kommt Schwung in die Bude


----------



## philluck (10. Mai 2011)

fotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotos und zwar schnell


aber dpd in 24h? never ever... haben die noch NIE bei mir hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getin2000 (10. Mai 2011)

Sauber! Daumen gedrückt! Hoffe auch bei dir wird sich der Sx-Effekt einstellen: 
- Sieht in echt mächtiger aus (gestern zum 1. Mal das Rotwild E1 gesehen, wirkt schmächtiger)
- gefällt in Schwarz besonders gut 
Mach schön Fotos, aber das ist ja obligatorisch...


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

@ philliuck:

Kommt drauf an, wann es rausgeht aber haute bei mir bis jetzt immer hin und wehe du versuchst mir weiter meien Hoffnung zu nehmen, dann gibt es keine 





> fotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotosfotos fotosfotos


  
Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und geil wärs schon. Wenigstens irgendwas sollte doch noch mit diesem Bike klappen 

Edit:

Ihr bekommt gute Fotos. Die Spiegelreflexkamera ist geladen und entsichert.


----------



## poedel (10. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass ich nerve aber ich habe soeben mit Votec gesprochen und...
> 
> *...mein Bike ist fertig und wird morgen abgeschickt!!!*



Schön zu hören, gratuliere dir dann wenn du das bike wirklich in den händen hälst. Also wenn ich bis morgen keine versandbestätigung erhalten habe, ruf ich da mal an. Ich habe ja sogar eine woche vor dir bestellt. ;-)


----------



## cream23 (10. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ...Meins kommt nächste Woche...



Meins auch 


...und das wird verdammt noch mal auch höchste Zeit!


----------



## nightprowler (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo starvald,

bei Kleidung würde man "overdressed" sagen.

Da hast Du wohl das völlig falsche Bike gekauft.(die falsche Marke sowieso)

Ungeduld ist immer ein schlechter Berater,wärst besser mal bei Votec aufgeschlagen und hättst dir dann was gescheites empfehlen lassen und ein wenig Geduld mitgebracht.


Meiner Meinung nach wärst Du mit einem Vxm besser gefahren.

Trotzdem viel Spass

Uwe.


----------



## hardcore-666 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich drücke allen die Daumen, das Ihr Eure Bikes PÜNKTLICH bekommt.

Bin schon ganz gespannt auch EURE Fotos

Gebt dann auch GAS

Meins ist im überingen SEHR SEHR geil, ich überlege ob ich mir noch ein SR oder FR hole ( just for DH), kommt dann eh erst ENDE des Jahres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Ende des Jahres, wenn du jetzt bestellst


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

man sollte in solch einem forum bekanntlich auf seine wortwahl achten, aber.....




**** (hier sollte ein 4-buchstabiges wort stehen, dass mit fi anfängt und mit ck aufhört) DIE HENNE IST DAS RAD GEIL! ABGESPRITZT HAB ICH..... 5 MAL!


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

ransom andy schrieb:


> man sollte in solch einem forum bekanntlich auf seine wortwahl achten, aber.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is klar. Zensur!


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Von welchem Herr spricht der Herr gerade? Sind Fotos da, die mir nicht angezeigt werden? *durchdreh*


----------



## Broenner (10. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Von welchem Herr spricht der Herr gerade? Sind Fotos da, die mir nicht angezeigt werden? *durchdreh*


 

Erstmal GLÜCKWUNSCH AKAMI DAS DEIN Warten endlich ein ende gefunden hat.


DANN WOLLTE ICH NOCH SAGEN EIN BIKE IST ERST VERGESSEN WENN SEIN NAME VERGESSEN IST.


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Und wie ´fährt es sich auf Straßen meiner Meinung nach wie mein altes 100mm fully. Ich bin es ja in frankfurt auch gefahren.



ich weiss leider nicht, wie dein altes 100mm fully fährt. aber strasse interessiert nicht.

vllt mach ich die tage mal n filmchen


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Naja ganz zu Ende ist das Warten ja noch nicht. Frühestens am Donnerstag trifft es hier ein und ich hoffe mal bis spätestens Freitag ist es da. Da DPD ja Samstags nicht liefert würde bei mir eine Sciherung springen, wenn ich bis Montag warten müsste... .

Deshalb haben alle meine Bikes Namen:

Dirtbike = Ilse
Freerider = Betty
CC = Matilda


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

mein weisses hardtail heisst whitey,
mein v.fr heisst blowfish


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Als wenn du ein "Filmchen" mit 'Blowfish" in der Hauptrolle drehen möchtest, weiß ich nicht, ob ich das wirklich sehen möchte  - Nein nur Spaß, ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen das Teil in Aktion zu sehen


----------



## MoP__ (10. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand Informationen zum Rahmengewicht vom V.SR / V.FR?
In der Freeride soll mal ein Test gewesen sein, evtl. steht ja da was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

@ MoP:
Das habe ich auch schon des öfteren Versucht heraus zu finden... .
_________________________________________________________

Ich habe da noch ein schickes FR gefunden, gefällt mir persönlcih sehr gut:


----------



## Broenner (10. Mai 2011)

Denkt alle daran:

*EIN BIKE IST ERST VERGESSEN WENN SEIN NAME VERGESSEN IST*.

Morgenmittag werde ICH mal Mike anrufen und fragen ob  ich dann am Samstag mein Rad bekomme.


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich verstehe nicht ganz worauf du hinaus möchtest... .


----------



## Broenner (10. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich verstehe nicht ganz worauf du hinaus möchtest... .


 
AUF NIX ICH FINDE DEN SPRUCH NUR WITZIG.


Kennt ihr auch die Churchtrailrider?

Ahh akami, mach bittte bilder am strand drüben in timmendorf aber am strand vorne bittttttteeeeeeeeeee


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Willst du den Strand oder das Bike sehen? Nur damit ich weiß, was ich in den Vordergrund stelle  Aber gut, dass du es sagst, ich werde am Freitag sofern mein SX da ist, mit dem Teil in Timmendorf sein.


----------



## Broenner (10. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Willst du den Strand oder das Bike sehen? Nur damit ich weiß, was ich in den Vordergrund stelle  Aber gut, dass du es sagst, ich werde am Freitag sofern mein SX da ist, mit dem Teil in Timmendorf sein.


 

Ach wie geil da stellst du es vor auf den strand oder so halt und machst mal schöne bilder wo  man Bike+Strand+Meer sieht halt richtig gute Bilder wenns du verstehst wie ich meine.

PS: was machst du in Timmendorf mit dem Teil  Posen?


----------



## akami (10. Mai 2011)

Naja posen, touren und paar Trailpassagen gibt es auch auf dem Weg dahin. Mit ordentlich Speed und nem Bunny- oder Schweinehop zur richtigen Zeit, sieht auch ne kleine Kante ganz gut aus


----------



## Edelberti (11. Mai 2011)

ich weiß jetzt nicht welche nr. ich habe aber ich habe es eben aus Wenden abgeholt Bilder kommen gleich....  wie geil eig^^


----------



## philluck (11. Mai 2011)

los...schneller.... *ungeduldig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

*bilder forrest, bilder !!!*


----------



## Broenner (11. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> *bilder forrest, bilder !!!*


 

glückwunsch


----------



## Broenner (11. Mai 2011)

kw:21


----------



## Platzhoersch (11. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Aber ich bin auch traurig gerade mit frau nehm geredet weil mike das nicht mehr macht mit den lieferterminen und was wurde mir gesagt kw: 21
> da war meine antwort nur :" was noch so lange ! Die haben nix mehr gesagt auser auf wiedersehen.
> 
> aber ersst noch sagen allllllllller spätestens in zwei wochen das wurde mir letzten mittwoch gesagt. Dann habe ich auch stolze 11WOCHEN AUF DAS TEIL GEWARTET WENN DAS TEIL NICHT KW 21 BEI MIR AUF DEM HOF STEHT WERDE ICH STORNIEREN WEIL LÄNGER WIE 11WOCHEN WERDE ICH NICHT WARTEN.
> ...


Wann hattest du bestellt?


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

Eben mit Votec telefoniert um zu erfahren, ob cih ncoh einen Identcode bekomme. Ja Sobald das Paket bei DPD im System erfasst ist. Na wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Bike wirklcih rausgegangen ist und es wirklich am System hängt. Ich habe jetzt einen Trip in den Harz geplant, wenn ich den jetzt auch absagen darf.... "[email protected]#'"... .

Wo bleiben die versprochenen Bilder, Berti?


----------



## philluck (11. Mai 2011)

na ich an seiner stelle würde erstmal ne 50km tour machen und danach vllt eventuell womöglich bilder hochladen. oder aber noch eine 50km tour fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

Hier das SX von Edelberti:


----------



## philluck (11. Mai 2011)

ok. mein design wäre es nicht. und auch die deemax find ich irgendwie unangegbracht -> oversized. sorry


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

...und noch ein paar:


----------



## philluck (11. Mai 2011)

und der mudguard fehlt auch noch!!


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Mai 2011)

hatte vorhin ein Telefonat mit VOTEC (Wenden):

Bike bestellt: KW 7/8

Bike wird aufgebaut: KW 20

Bike geht in Versand: KW 21


ps: Auskünfte erteilt nur noch WENDEN!
Hatte vorhin auch kurz mit MIKE aus FFM telefoniert!


----------



## danielmeier (11. Mai 2011)

Das Design ist wirklich Geschmacksache!

Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden!


----------



## poedel (11. Mai 2011)

*Die Nette Stimme am Telefon hat mir soeben versichert mein Bike wurde Heute versendet!!!*


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

@ poedel:
Hast 'nen Identcode bekommen?


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Mai 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> *Die Nette Stimme am Telefon hat mir soeben versichert mein Bike wurde Heute versendet!!!*



wann bestellt ?


----------



## getin2000 (11. Mai 2011)

Bravo Edelberti für Dein weiß-Gold-Blaues, mal was andres. Tut der Gallerie gut und man sieht mal, was alles geht. Stehe zwar eher auf dunkel, aber trotzdem: Daumen hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (11. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ poedel:
> Hast 'nen Identcode bekommen?



Nein sollte aber Heute noch per Mail versendet werden.


----------



## poedel (11. Mai 2011)

<nofear> schrieb:


> wann bestellt ?



16.1.2011


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

@poedel:
Dann sag mir mal bitte bescheid, wenn du ihn hast. Ich traue dem Braten anch de rlangen Wartezeit nicht so ganz, mals ehen, ob ich meinen auch bekomme.


----------



## philluck (11. Mai 2011)

ihr wollt wissen (oder auch nicht) warum die [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNoLSkr_h1M"]YouTube        - Hammerschmidt test[/nomedia] ans bike muss? 
schaut euch den typen an...man könnte meinen, der bekommt jeden morgen 2 tropfen getriebeöl der HS ins müsli


----------



## poedel (11. Mai 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> ihr wollt wissen (oder auch nicht) warum die YouTube        - Hammerschmidt test ans bike muss?
> schaut euch den typen an...man könnte meinen, der bekommt jeden morgen 2 tropfen getriebeöl der HS ins müsli



Nein, ich glaub der hat ein schluck zuviel aus seiner Trinkflasche bekommen

Ist doch ne Forsters Bierdose oder?


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde das einfach mal als eine Störung aus dem psychischem Formenkreis bezeichnen. Mein Tipp: Der ist einfach nur manisch


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Mai 2011)

HAMMERSCHMIDT!


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

Da gab's doch auch ein Lied von M.C. Hammer - Hammertime aka Hammerschmidt


----------



## Brother (11. Mai 2011)

Na endlich gehen die Bikes bei Votec raus  freut mich für euch Jungs...denke mal Votec ist auch froh über jedes Bike das sie in ne Box stecken können und versenden. Brauchts nur noch einen Votec Treff in der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (11. Mai 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> Na endlich gehen die Bikes bei Votec raus  freut mich für euch Jungs...denke mal Votec ist auch froh über jedes Bike das sie in ne Box stecken können und versenden. Brauchts nur noch einen Votec Treff in der Schweiz



Ich denk mal so viele gibt es in der Schweiz nicht. Hab gesehen du bist aus Zürich, geb dir mal bescheid wenn ich am Uetliberg bin...


----------



## poedel (11. Mai 2011)

@Brother

Wie lange hat der Versand in die Schweiz gedauert? DHL oder UPS?


----------



## Brother (11. Mai 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> @Brother
> 
> Wie lange hat der Versand in die Schweiz gedauert? DHL oder UPS?



Die Box kam mit DPD und es hat gerade mal 2 Tage gedauert. War auch überrascht.


----------



## Broenner (11. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> hatte vorhin ein Telefonat mit VOTEC (Wenden):
> 
> Bike bestellt: KW 7/8
> 
> ...


  ist schon alt die nachricht mit mike aber ich werde mein bike auch kw:21 bekommen


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr *****,

Ihr Bike wurde heute an DPD Ã¼bergeben. Unter BerÃ¼cksichtigung einer Laufzeit von ca. 1 â 2 Tagen mÃ¼sste die Anlieferung spÃ¤testens am Freitag erfolgen. Mit Ihrer Paketnummer 0157500700**** kÃ¶nnen Sie den Status ab Morgen unter DPD â Sendungsverfolgung abrufen.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen

Gaby Nehm


----------



## hardcore-666 (11. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade mit DPD telefoniert und die Bestätigung bekommen, das der gesammte RAUM Lübeck für Auslieferungen sämlicher Art GESPERRT ist.

D.h die Anlieferung Deines Bikes erfolgt erst Anfang JUNI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (11. Mai 2011)

Ja das habe ich auch gehört.


----------



## Broenner (11. Mai 2011)

Akami wie findest du die Frau Nehm?


----------



## tobeissen (11. Mai 2011)

@Brother:
Votec-Treffen in der Schweiz...ich wäre dabei !!!


----------



## poedel (11. Mai 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,

Ihr Bike wurde heute an DPD Ã¼bergeben. Mit Ihrer Paketnummer 0157XXXXXXXXXX kÃ¶nne Sie ab Morgen unter DPD â Sendungsverfolgung den Status abrufen.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
Gaby Nehm

*GABY ICH WILL EIN KIND VON DIR!!*


----------



## bascopeach (11. Mai 2011)

Sacht ma, kürzt Votec das Steuerrohr voll runter?

Ich möchte den Sixpack Millenium Vorbau montieren (gegen den CB Vorbau)
und der hat eine Klemmhöhe von 40mm, und der CB Vorbau hat doch sicher weniger, weiss jemand zufällig was die Klemmhöhe bei dem CB ist?

Dann muss ich nämlich dringend zu Votec nach Stuggi und das melden, nicht das die mir dat Dingen absäbeln und ich keinen neuen Vorbau montieren kann...

da bring ich dann auch gleich meine Mixmaster hin, dass sie direkt angebracht werden, Muchas gracias Akami!!


----------



## hardcore-666 (11. Mai 2011)

CB Klemmhöhe ist 45mm


----------



## bascopeach (11. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> CB Klemmhöhe ist 45mm



Herzlichen Dank! Ich seh gerade der Sixpack hat 42mm dann brauch ich also nen 3mm Spacer, aber für 1,5" oder?

"FSA Alu Spacer 1.5'' 3mm schwarz" gibts zum beispiel bei Haibike, wär dat das richtige, allerdings kommt der dann oben druff, nicht drunter...


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Mai 2011)

ich freu mich für euch, ehrlich


----------



## hardcore-666 (11. Mai 2011)

Die Spacer haben die aber bestimmt in Stuttgart


----------



## Broenner (11. Mai 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> Ihr Bike wurde heute an DPD übergeben. Mit Ihrer Paketnummer 0157XXXXXXXXXX könne Sie ab Morgen unter DPD  Sendungsverfolgung den Status abrufen.
> 
> ...


 
Welche farbcombi+auststattung hast du genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelberti (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alles V.SX'ler ich habe eben mit meinem neunen SX ne kleine Tour gemacht und als ich zu Hause war mal alles durchgeguckt. Und da ich vorher noch kein Fully hatte nur HT's wollte ich fragen wenn ich hinten am rad oben anfasse und es zu beiden seiten bewege ob ein bisschen schwingenspiel durch den Hinterbau normal ist. ???


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Mai 2011)

nein, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Edelberti (11. Mai 2011)

ich meine jetzt nicht in dämpfungsrichtung.. Ist aber auch nur sehr gering..


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Mai 2011)

jaja, ich weiss was du meinst. hatte ich damals bei meinem ransom auch hin und wieder.

wird wahrscheinlich die schwingenachse nicht richtig fest sein. ich kenne den hinterbau jetzt nicht, sodass ich nicht sagen kann, wie das festzustellen ist. kann aber nicht viel sein. und auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Edelberti (11. Mai 2011)

Hoffen wirs. Ich muss um an die untere Schraube ranzukommen die HS komplett abbauen werde ich vllt. morgen nachmittag mal machen und die eine noch versuchen nachzuziehen die anderen waren alle fest...... und mal an alle schoen bisschen fett dran und so...


----------



## poedel (11. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Welche farbcombi+auststattung hast du genommen.



Die Farbcombi des FR 1.3 die Farbe ist für mich sehr stimmig, da wollte ich kein Risiko eingehen.

Hammerschmidt
Vivid Air
Totem
Formula The One
CB Sage


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit DPD telefoniert und die Bestätigung bekommen, das der gesammte RAUM Lübeck für Auslieferungen sämlicher Art GESPERRT ist.
> 
> D.h die Anlieferung Deines Bikes erfolgt erst Anfang JUNI





Broenner schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich auch gehört.



Mal ganz unter uns Jungs, auf's Maul  - Gönnt mir hier eigentlich einer wirklich und von Herzen dieses Bike  - Macht mal lieber DPD ganz schnell 




Broenner schrieb:


> Akami wie findest du die Frau Nehm?



Die gute Dame finde ich klasse. Sie ist auch immer super schnell und kompetent, was emailauskünfte angeht und nun liebe ich sie einfach aber auf das Kind bin ich nicht scharf 




Edelberti schrieb:


> Hallo an alles V.SX'ler ich habe eben mit meinem neunen SX ne kleine Tour gemacht und als ich zu Hause war mal alles durchgeguckt. Und da ich vorher noch kein Fully hatte nur HT's wollte ich fragen wenn ich hinten am rad oben anfasse und es zu beiden seiten bewege ob ein bisschen schwingenspiel durch den Hinterbau normal ist. ???



Ey ich vertrag jetzt echt keine Horrorstories... .


----------



## Andi666521 (11. Mai 2011)

@akami und @poedel

Habt ihr nach der sendungsverfolgungsnummer gefragt oder habt ihr diese Mail ohne Aufforderung bekommen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Mai 2011)

war ich heut trailscouten... ich würd sagen, ich hab schon fast meine runde für ne kleine endurorunde zusammen... hach wird das geil. dann gibts filmsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

@ Andi666521:
Kommt automatisch. - Da das Paket erst kurz vor 18°° eingerollt wurde, wird es morgen wohl nicht kommen


----------



## Andi666521 (11. Mai 2011)

@akami

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob die mein Bike heute überhaubt an DPD übergeben haben. 
Wenn die mich schon wieder verarscht haben Dreh ich morgen am Telefon durch!

Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

Folgendes Zitat der DPD Homepage macht auch weiter Hoffnung. Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, was das mit mir zu tun haben soll...:



> Auslieferungsverzöger-ungen wegen derzeitiger Situation in Japan möglich.


----------



## hardcore-666 (12. Mai 2011)

@ Akami

Da ich selbst sehr viel mit DPD versende, kann ich dir sagen das du das Päckchen definitiv bis Morgen haben wirst.

Und dann: FOTOOOOOOOOOOS


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:

Vielleciht schon heute. LAut IDentcode ist es um Uhr in HL 06:57 gescannt worden


----------



## bascopeach (12. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ hardcore-666:
> 
> Vielleciht schon heute. LAut IDentcode ist es um Uhr in HL 06:57 gescannt worden



Hurra, auf deinen Hobel bin ich extremst gespannt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

@ bascopeach:

Akkuladegerät angekommen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Hurra, auf deinen Hobel bin ich extremst gespannt!!



ich auch


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Hurra, auf deinen Hobel bin ich extremst gespannt!!





Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich auch



Nagut, dann bin ich es auch 

Edit:

Vorallem auf die 1-2 Extras und Specials.


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Bestätige hiermit die Ankunft eines großen, schwarzen Kartons.


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

*bibberzitter*


----------



## Newmi (12. Mai 2011)

Falls 5 silberne Buchstaben drauf sind, würde ich sagen: 

        Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum neuen Bike!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

A r s c h ?


----------



## philluck (12. Mai 2011)

aaaalter fotos, mach hinne muss gleich arbeiten gehen


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

genau... mach ma!


----------



## MarcKampmann (12. Mai 2011)

gogogo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (12. Mai 2011)




----------



## hardcore-666 (12. Mai 2011)

Akami, ist dein Fotoapperat kaputt oder läst Du die Bilder grerade Entwickeln?


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

der hat die ruh weg. oder liegt im wohnzimmer und weint vor glück...


----------



## MarcKampmann (12. Mai 2011)

ob wir ihm wohl helfen müsse beim zusammenbauen?


----------



## philluck (12. Mai 2011)

vllt kam der  rahmen in zart-lachs und es hat ihn auf der stelle der schlag getroffen


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

oder er hat den basi in den kofferraum geschmissen und befindet sich gerade auf dem weg nach wenden.....


----------



## BierSteige23 (12. Mai 2011)

...Ich hoffe er baut nicht erst alles um und macht erst dann Bilder...
Ich will sofort Bilder! Und Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren (am besten noch relativ "seriennah")


----------



## hardcore-666 (12. Mai 2011)

Er ist bestimmt nur ein POSER und hat sich nur ein REAL Bike bestellt


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2011)

So lange war er noch nie Offline, tippe auf Herzinfarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (12. Mai 2011)

unbedingt mal gewichte wiegen!!! gerade rahmen wäre interessant. steuersatz etc. kann man ja rausrechnen


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

laut mike hat der v.fr-rahmen runde 3 kg ohne dämpfer... wie genau, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. wollte aber auch nicht unbedingt das rad nomma komplett auseiander nehmen um zu wiegen (vorallem weil mich das gewicht nicht sonderlich interessiert. nicht beim freerider).

das v.fr geht trotz des hohen gewichts von knappen 17,5 kg saugut den berg hoch. ich bin sowas von begeistert.


----------



## philluck (12. Mai 2011)

oha. dann würde ich auf 13,4 kg ohne pedale kommen


----------



## nightprowler (12. Mai 2011)

Akami

Fotos


----------



## MarcKampmann (12. Mai 2011)

ich glaub der is schon im wald


----------



## Platzhoersch (12. Mai 2011)

Oder auf der Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

der hat doch urlaub


----------



## nightprowler (12. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Oder auf der Arbeit...



Arbeit wird völlig überbewertet,

dieser Herr Akami geht uns seit Monaten mit seinem Bike und Lieferterminen auf die Nerven und jetzt liefert ER nicht.

Da erzählt er uns,die Kamera wäre entsichert und geladen,alles Lüge,wir sollten Ihn anrufen,permanent.

Und natürlich mit e-mails bombadieren.

Nightprowler.


----------



## nightprowler (12. Mai 2011)

aaakaaaammmiiiii


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Bremse defekt. MEhr sag ich net... .


----------



## MarcKampmann (12. Mai 2011)

was heist defekt? bremsleitung kaputt oder nicht richtig verlegt?

aber mach trotzdem mal ein foto plz


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

gnaaaaaaaaaaah... kann nit sein. entlüften.


----------



## hardcore-666 (12. Mai 2011)

Hast du versucht die Carbon Hebel zu montieren?


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

ich mach eben ein pic und dann wird aufgebohrt


----------



## hardcore-666 (12. Mai 2011)

Was willst du aufbohren?


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

mach nix kaputt, philip.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

1. Carbonhebel links montiert. Keine Probleme.
2. Carbonhebel recht montiert. Abrruch der Schraube in der Hülse. Auch Votec sagt: aufboren.

3. Zwei Bilder:


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

jessas, sieht das scharf aus..... und du sagtest es wäre eine einzige katastrophe.... tzzzz


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja der reinste Kabelsalat.
Noch nie ein so hässliches Bike gesehen, bitte sofort alle Bilder löschen!!!


----------



## MarcKampmann (12. Mai 2011)

das bike ist nice aber der kabelsalat muss weg


----------



## philluck (12. Mai 2011)

Alter Vadder. Top und meines Erachtens nachahmungswürdig.

Will ich vllt doch ein v.sx!? *grübel*

Edith sagt: was sind das für Pedale?

Edith fragt weiter: Warum kein CB Iodine?


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2011)

Und wo sind die goldenen Griffe?


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

1. Ich habe in HL einen Spezialisten gefunden, der mir das am Dienstag macht. TOP!
2. Pedale sind die Sixpack Icon Titan -MG-
3. Keine goldenen Griffen, Godlene Barplugs, auf dem Fotot noch nicht montiert.
4. Das Bike funktioniert technisch und die kurze Fahrt eben hat mich sabbern lassen, gleich auf den Trail nachher mehr Bilder.
5. Die Optik ist der absolute Hammer. Ich bin nur Happy 

Edit:
XTR schaltet sich tatsächlich fast wie die Hammerschmidt.


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

ööhm, trail? ohne bremse?


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2011)

> XTR schaltet sich tatsächlich fast wie die Hammerschmidt.



Also auch im Stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

Fast...


----------



## philluck (12. Mai 2011)

200 öcken für pedale.... POSER 

(aber bei der Optik überleg ich jetzt auch...."danke" dafür...)


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

wenn icon, dann die alus.... bei aller liebe, aber soviel bodenkontakt wie die pedale bekommen, tuts ja in der seele weh....


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Die Bremse bremst ja nur der Hebel lässt sich nicht demontieren da das gewinde in der Hülse steckt und darum wird sich Dienstag gekümmert *freu*.

@ philluck:
Ja ich war erst am überlegen, ob ich den KArton aufmache und bin jede Sekunde dankbar es getan zu haben. Die Optik ist geiler als auf dem Produktbild und zusammen mit den Deemax nur schön.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2011)

Sind das jetzt schon alle Bilder, von wegen Kamera scharf gemacht......
Jetzt mach mal hin hier, radeln würde ich eh nicht gehen, wenn nur noch der Bolzen im Gewinde steckt, die Hebelkräfte sind nicht zu vernachlässigen und das Bike könnte ja auch noch dreckig werden, vor allem, jetzt, wo es geregnet hat.


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

ich warte auf 'nen Freund der gerade mit der Spiegelreflex rumrennt. Was wilst denn noch sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (12. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Was wilst denn noch sehen?



Wir wollen Dich nakich sehen

Geiles Bike,sieht richtig gut aus.

Uwe.


----------



## Platzhoersch (12. Mai 2011)

*ICH HABE EINE TRACKING-NUMMER !!!*

Ich könnte heulen vor Freude! Dann kommen bald Bilder von einem wunderschönen *V.FR* !!!


----------



## Andi666521 (12. Mai 2011)

juhu habe auch eine trackingnummer bekommen....freu freu

hoffe das ich morgen auch endlich mal mein bike bekomme!

@akami
wunderschönes Bike hast du da bekommen. Bin ich schon fast ein wenig neidisch


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> *ICH HABE EINE TRACKING-NUMMER !!!*
> 
> Ich könnte heulen vor Freude! Dann kommen bald Bilder von einem wunderschönen *V.FR* !!!



moooooooooment. meins is schon drin


----------



## gotboost (12. Mai 2011)

Hat wer zuverlässige Gewichtsangaben vom v.sx, oder auch anderen votecs?

Was optisch an allen v stört ist das keine gabeln mit 1.5er steuerrohren oder tapered verbaut wurden, somit sieht das immer so verloren vorne mit dem dicken steuerrohr aus.


----------



## philluck (12. Mai 2011)

war bei mir kaufkriterium -> angleset


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

das angleset habe ich schon drin, nur am Rande.


----------



## Broenner (12. Mai 2011)

akami ersteinmal glückwunsch endlich hat für dich das warten ein ende. HERRZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH . Das Bike sieht sau geil aus finde ich mega hammmmmmerr. Bitte tuh mir den gefallen und mach bitttte ein paar pics vom lenker ich überlege ob das eine gute wahl war für MICH aber bitte mach ein paar pics. Und nicht vergesse mach morgen am strand von timmendorf noch ein paar wo ich wie schon erwähnt das meer +bike+strand sehe vielen dank dafür.

Platzhoersch: Du hast deine Trackingnummer bekommen d.h. obwohl dir gesagt wurde kw: 21 sowie mir bekommst du dein bike trotzdem früher.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2011)

was geht denn hier ab das ist ja wie Ostern, Geburtstag und Weihnachten zusammen...  ihr sabbert ja alle rum! Kollektives Augen-raus-klotzen und vor Anspannung in die Tastatur beißen... 

Mal sehen ob ich Anfangs KW 21 auch so abgehe... saufe vorher wohl besser ein eimerchen "BALDRIAN"    

@AKAMI: *Fettes Teil, freut mich für DICH... Glückwunsch*

hätt' vor einer Woche nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen werde, aber bei den ganzen geposteten Bildern bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig:

DAS WARTEN LOHNT SICH DOCH


----------



## Platzhoersch (12. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Platzhoersch: Du hast deine Trackingnummer bekommen d.h. obwohl dir gesagt wurde kw: 21 sowie mir bekommst du dein bike trotzdem früher.



Ja, ganz genau. Ich habe keinen blassen schimmer warum das so ist, aber ich möchte mich auch nicht beschweren ;-)

Und nein, ich pflege keine persönlichen Beziehungen zu Mitarbeiter-n/-innen der Firma Votec!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platzhoersch (12. Mai 2011)

Edit: Nee, Fertigung meines Bikes war für *KW19* angesagt, Lieferung Anfang *KW20*. Somit weicht die Lieferung nicht sooo viel von der Vorankündigung ab!


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> ...Und nein, ich pflege keine persönlichen Beziehungen zu Mitarbeiter-n/-innen der Firma Votec!



ach komm schon... hör auf mit den Sprüchen

wir wissen alle, dass du dafür die sekretärin ge....... hast !  







(nur spaß !)


----------



## philluck (12. Mai 2011)

ich meine, mit der sekretärin zu p.... reicht dafür nicht aus. muss schon Cheffe of production gewesen sein und das stell ich mir lieber nicht vor. ich ziehe das warten vor


----------



## Broenner (12. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ach komm schon... hör auf mit den Sprüchen
> 
> wir wissen alle, dass du dafür die sekretärin ge....... hast !
> 
> ...


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:

1. Danke
2. Bilder mach ich gleich. Von der Carbonstruktur merkt man nix und das Teil ist mit 740mm auch echt fett.


----------



## Broenner (12. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Broenner:
> 
> 1. Danke
> 2. Bilder mach ich gleich. Von der Carbonstruktur merkt man nix und das Teil ist mit 740mm auch echt fett.


 
Ja bitttte schneller weil ich muss noch hausaufgaben machen und morgen schon wieder 2stegreifaufgaben schreiben hätten die lehrer das nicht erst machen könnnen wenn mein bike endlich da ist. weil so kann ich mich nicht gut konzentrieren auf das lernen.


----------



## aerofun (12. Mai 2011)

@akami: X X X ... ich mach 3 kreuze & gratulier dir zu dem bike.

auch an alle anderen ... ... freu mich für euch   is wirklich schön zu sehen, wie plötzlich aus dem wartezimmer, ne ganze bikegarage wird!!


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2011)

mir hammse jesacht... einmal sekretärin poppen und der auftrag rutscht im VOTEC-Produktionsbuch um eine KW nach vorne !


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:


















@ All:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2011)

richtig geiles Bike... viel Spaß beim Fahren!


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Danke <NoFear>!

Ich bin auch total verliebt in das Ding


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2011)

ist das ne talas? 170mm?


----------



## gotboost (12. Mai 2011)

was kostet der Angleset steuersatz aufpreis?

Danke.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2011)

Das Kabelgewirr am Bike passt auch bestens zur Wohnung, wenn man die Bilder so betrachtet, aber echt ein schönes Bike.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das Kabelgewirr am Bike passt auch bestens zur Wohnung, ...




na na na... wir wollen doch nicht persönlich werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (12. Mai 2011)

Ich find den Kuhfellteppich viel geiler.. 

Ich glaube aber, dass das gar net sein Bike ist; der zeigt ein anderes, weil er seines beim Umbasteln schon kaputt gemacht hat..


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2011)

Kuhfell? Vielleicht war das auch ein haariger Patient aus der Notaufnahme, der vermurkst worden ist.


----------



## Edelberti (12. Mai 2011)

@ Hardcore und @ Akami könnt ihr mir mal nen gefallen tun und mal am rad hinten wackeln und mit der anderen Hand den rahmen fest halten und mir sagen ob euer Hinterbau vorne an der Besfestigung (obere Umlenkung (vermutlich)) auch ein wenig "gnuckt".....

Hörbar 'gnuckelt'  ...


----------



## poedel (12. Mai 2011)

@akami

Gratuliere zu deinem Neuen Bike. Ich hoffe ich darf auch bald Bilder posten.
Meins steht am Zoll, evtl Morgen...


----------



## Broenner (12. Mai 2011)

Ehmm Akami ich hoffe du bleibst dann auch weiterhin hier im Wartezimmer bestehen auch wenns du dein Bike schon hast, wäre nämlich schade. Ich habe außerdem die Crankbrother 5050XX pedale gekauft dazu noch zwei Matchmaker X für meinen Lenker
und ehmm akami sieht man die kohlefasern in der sonne das schwarz ist auf jedenfall geil.also lenker


----------



## hardcore-666 (12. Mai 2011)

@ Edelberti

Nee, also bei mir knackt ("gnuckt"?) nichts


----------



## hardcore-666 (12. Mai 2011)

Ach, AKAMI, DIER wollte ich auch noch einen dicken Strauß wüschen.


Das hast du aber fein gemacht


----------



## hardcore-666 (12. Mai 2011)

@ Akami

Bist du ein KABEL FETISCHIST???

Das sieht ja bei dir aus


----------



## Brother (12. Mai 2011)

Hey Akami Glückwunsch zum Bike schaut toll aus...

öhm wieso hab ich das Gefühl die von Votec sind genauso glücklich Akamis Bike ausgeliefert zu haben wie er selbst


----------



## waldwilly (12. Mai 2011)

@Akami
Was wiegt das gute teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen, ich werde mal versuchen alle zu klÃ¤ren:

1. Ja das ist eine Talas und zwar die 36er, 160mm, RLC und FIT
2. Aufpreis AngleSet: â¬90.00,-
3. Ich steh zu meinem Gewirr. Ich muss das mal genauer posten, das ist nÃ¤mlich schon strukturiert, lÃ¤sst das Bild nur nicht erkennen.
4. Ist TatsÃ¤chlich ein echtes Lammfell und keiner meiner Patienten. Das teil habe ich auch noch in rieden groÃ und weiÃ. Das wÃ¤re dann die "Knut"-Version.
5. Fahrrad wird Dienstag gefixt (heile gemacht, nicht unter Drogen gesetzt), Bilder kommen.
6. Edelberti bei mir wackelt nichts, sitzt alles wie es sein soll.
7. Ich bleibe dem Wartezimmer treu.
8. Lenker ist schwarz in allen Situationen.
9. ISt Votec bestimmt... . 
10. Gewicht weiÃ ich noch nicht. Bin gerade bei Muttchen. Wiege es anchher mal und mach noch paar Angaben.

11. Das teile fÃ¤hrt sich einfach nur erstw Sahne. Zum Dahinschmelzen pornÃ¶s, bis jetzt alles top. Nachher gibts es noch ein Bildchen.


----------



## Broenner (12. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen, ich werde mal versuchen alle zu klären:
> 
> 1. Ja das ist eine Talas und zwar die 36er, 160mm, RLC und FIT
> 2. Aufpreis AngleSet: 90.00,-
> ...


 
Was habe ich dir gesagt Votec bikes fahren sich sau geil 

Wo hast du die Fotos gemacht Timmendorf? oder kommen die pics erst morgen 
lenker der syntace da sieht man doch die faserstruktur in der sonne oder?


----------



## xysiu33 (12. Mai 2011)

akami: ich weiss nicht, was an dem Bike so toll sein soll 
WENN ES NICHT MEINS IST... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Spaßmaschine ! 

Endlich hört hier die Motzerei auf...

Jetzt sind wir alle auf deinen ausführlichen Fahrbericht gespannt.

P.S. gehst du heute mit dem Teil ins Bett.


----------



## hardcore-666 (12. Mai 2011)

@ akami

Kennst du diesen Laden in Lüneburg "*MK           ONLINE BIKE SHOP"


*


----------



## AC_LB (12. Mai 2011)

da sitzt man friedlich daheim und um kurz nach 9 klingelts telefon und frau nehm meinte mein rad wäre ne woche früher fertig...samstags wirds in wenden abgeholt ;-)


----------



## Broenner (12. Mai 2011)

AC_LB schrieb:


> da sitzt man friedlich daheim und um kurz nach 9 klingelts telefon und frau nehm meinte mein rad wäre ne woche früher fertig...samstags wirds in wenden abgeholt ;-)


 
Wann bestellt? anfang März sowie ich vielleich?


----------



## AC_LB (12. Mai 2011)

am 26.02.


----------



## Broenner (12. Mai 2011)

AC_LB schrieb:


> am 26.02.


 
Ohhh ich war so DUMMMMMM ich habe  am 12.03 bestellt bist du neu hier hab noch nichts von dir gehört welches bike mit welcher konfig.


----------



## AC_LB (12. Mai 2011)

hatte vor paar seiten mal was geschrieben aber noch nicht viel...V.XM Rahmengröße L, Farbe weiß...SRAM X0 ist dran, Bremsen auch X0, mavic crosstrail laufräder, reverb, fox rp 23 und die 2010er gabel...das ist ja mal das wichtigste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (12. Mai 2011)

Akami watt is gez mit die Nacktfoto?

Am besten auf dem Kuhfell.

Nightprowler.


----------



## nightprowler (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo AC LB;das heißt AC/DC.

Zeig dann aber auch Bilder,vom Bike ,nicht von Dir.

Nur Akami wollen wir nackig sehen.

Nightprowler


----------



## Broenner (12. Mai 2011)

AC_LB schrieb:


> hatte vor paar seiten mal was geschrieben aber noch nicht viel...V.XM Rahmengröße L, Farbe weiß...SRAM X0 ist dran, Bremsen auch X0, mavic crosstrail laufräder, reverb, fox rp 23 und die 2010er gabel...das ist ja mal das wichtigste


 
Ok ich werde ein V.FR bekommen in schwarz-matt mit klarrlack stimmts akami weil diese 4 wörter mag akami nicht mehr hören.

Meine Konfig ist

Gabel:Totem
Dämpfer:Vivid air
Bremsen: Avid X0 in schwarz
Laufrädereemax ultimate
Kurbel: Hammerschmidt
schaltwerk:x9 (leider)
kette:x9
reifen:fat albert(wegen gewicht)
Lenker:syntace vector carbon



Akami, ich wollte dich nicht damit ärgern ich habe nur dem mit dem XM meine konfig. gesagt.


----------



## AC_LB (12. Mai 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hallo AC LB;das heißt AC/DC.
> 
> Zeig dann aber auch Bilder,vom Bike ,nicht von Dir.
> 
> ...



das hat nix mit der band zu tun ;-)


----------



## ChaosRaven (12. Mai 2011)

AC_LB schrieb:


> am 26.02.



Nach mir und du bekommst es vorher?!
Ich weiß, wo ich morgen anrufe...


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

So wie es da steht (laut meiner Waage): 14,2 Kilo

Erfährt nich ein kleines Gewichtstuning: Dienstag kommt der 2. Hebel aus Carbon dran und die Schläuche werden gegen Tubelessysteme mit Milch getauscht, dass bringt dann nochmal ca. -115g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (12. Mai 2011)

Das Fell gehörte scheinbar nicht zum Bike, das ist auf dem Foto ja net mit drauf..


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe dieses Fell aber es scheint dir so gut zu gefallen, da würde ich bestimmt was regeln können


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Mai 2011)

> Ich liebe dieses Fell aber es scheint dir so gut zu gefallen, da würde ich bestimmt was regeln können


Ich will es auch haben!
Wie war das jetzt noch mit dem Sinn des Kabelsalates?
Bitte um eine Erklärung.
Die Schlaufe der Reverb sieht mal brandgefährlich nahe am Hinterrad aus, wenn eingefahren.
Und am Lenker sind die Leitungen auch noch vieeeel zu lang.


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Also der Kabelsalat in der Wohnung ist kreatives Chaos und außerdem braucht jeder eine Schwachstelle, hallo ich bin ein Mann und Single, ich darf das . Zum Salat am Rad kann ich nur Sagen, dass es wirklich schlimmer aussieht als es ist aber einiges kann und werde ich da auch noch modifizieren. Um das Schaf müsst ihr euch dann bekriegen, wer die Vorherrschafft bekommt. Si kommt dem Rad nicht zu Nahe und stört nicht beim fahren aber auch da werde ich nochmal ran. MAn ist ja nicht glücklich, wenn man nicht basteln kannt. Gott freu ich mich auf Dienstag, wenn ich wieder symetrische Hebel fahren kann. Die Leitungslänge mag ich so ganz gerne.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade Tränen der Freude in den Augen...denn ich hab grad von VOTEC ne Mail bekommen:

_Hallo Herr ************,

Ihr Bike ist für den Versand Ende KW 20 vorgesehen.
Wir hoffen Ihnen hiermit gedient zu haben,


Schöne Grüße aus Wenden
Ihr Votec Service-Team

--
Votec Mountainbikes
Siegener Strasse 6
57482 Wenden-Hünsborn

Telefon: +49 (0)2762 40051-0
E-Mail: [email protected]

Heydenbike GmbH & Co. KG
Sitz: 57482 Wenden-Hünsborn
Registergericht Siegen HRA 7917
Geschäftsführer: Arndt Heyden_


----------



## Platzhoersch (13. Mai 2011)

Sauber man! Das hört sich doch gut an!


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Mai 2011)

aweile awwa! geil! dann können wir demnächst ja los.. wie schauts nu bei dir aus am we?


----------



## Brother (13. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Also der Kabelsalat in der Wohnung ist kreatives Chaos und außerdem braucht jeder eine Schwachstelle, hallo ich bin ein Mann und Single, ich darf das . Zum Salat am Rad kann ich nur Sagen, dass es wirklich schlimmer aussieht als es ist aber einiges kann und werde ich da auch noch modifizieren. Um das Schaf müsst ihr euch dann bekriegen, wer die Vorherrschafft bekommt. Si kommt dem Rad nicht zu Nahe und stört nicht beim fahren aber auch da werde ich nochmal ran. MAn ist ja nicht glücklich, wenn man nicht basteln kannt. Gott freu ich mich auf Dienstag, wenn ich wieder symetrische Hebel fahren kann. Die Leitungslänge mag ich so ganz gerne.



Mit der Leitung der Reverb musst wirklich aufpassen. Die Verbindung wo die Leitung in den Sattelstützenkopf geht scheint nur von Aussen massiv zu sein. Ist aber ein ganz dünnes Röhrchen das ich mit einem leichten Druck mit dem Daumen abgebrochen habe. War ein bisschen schief und ich wollte es nur schnell richten. Knack und weg war die Leitung. Das Teil gibts nicht einzeln und nur mit einem ganzen Service Kit zu Kaufen. Hab da also bereits meine Ehrfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## gotoos (13. Mai 2011)

@ alle Reverbuser

die Leitungen der Reverb sind nur gesteckt und nicht wie bei den Bremsen mit einer Quetschhüle verschraubt.
Echtes Manko Ich hab beim Kürzen Lift in die Leitung bekommen und konnte dann erstmal entlüften.
Das geht zum Glück recht einfach und ist hier im Forum sehr gut durch Videos von SRAM erklärt. Zum Glück konnte ich dafür das Entlüftungskit der ORO nutzen. Aber NICHT Bremsflüssigkeit sondern Öl einfüllen Also, aufpassen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Mai 2011)

is doch eh alles dabei bei der sattelstütze, also die spritzen und öl und alles... oder etwa nicht wenn man die reverb beim rad dazubestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (13. Mai 2011)

@ <NoFear>: Das sind ja schöne Nachrichten. Viele Spaß mit dem Hobel, wenn er da ist.
@ Brother: Danke für die Info werde vorsichtig sein.
@ RansomAndy: Bei OEM ist leider kein Kit dabei.


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Mai 2011)

das is ja mal doof! das heisst für die OEM Käufer: Service wenn was is. Aftermarketkäufer können/sollen/dürfen das selbst machen  wie geil. vorallem weil das so einfach ist. hab meine leitung schon gekürzt und entlüftet. also, das zeux könnte man den OEMlern schon mitgeben.....


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Mai 2011)

> das zeux könnte man den OEMlern schon mitgeben.....


Die schrotten doch Alles, siehe Bremshebel Akami.


----------



## MarcKampmann (13. Mai 2011)

hm keine neuen bikes heute ;(


----------



## Platzhoersch (13. Mai 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> hm keine neuen bikes heute ;(



Nee. Nachdem ich erst von der Arbeit aus gesehen habe, dass es zugestellt wurde, musste ich dann erfahren, dass es nur einem weiteren Spediteur zugestellt wurde, da das Paket für DPD zu groß ist. Mit diesem Spediteur war kein Deal zu machen, die wollen erst nächste Woche ausliefern. Jetzt steht mein Votec das ganze Wochenende lang *17* Autominuten von mir entfernt in einer Lagerhalle. Schönen Dank auch.


----------



## Broenner (13. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Nee. Nachdem ich erst von der Arbeit aus gesehen habe, dass es zugestellt wurde, musste ich dann erfahren, dass es nur einem weiteren Spediteur zugestellt wurde, da das Paket für DPD zu groß ist. Mit diesem Spediteur war kein Deal zu machen, die wollen erst nächste Woche ausliefern. Jetzt steht mein Votec das ganze Wochenende lang *17* Autominuten von mir entfernt in einer Lagerhalle. Schönen Dank auch.


 
Hey, Plathoersch nicht lange warten und zum Spediteur fahren meistens sind ein paar Trucker oder sonst jemand da fahr einfach mal wegen 17min da kann es auch schief gehen aber ich würde nicht lange zögern und dort hinfahren.
Wie heißt die Spedition?


----------



## Edelberti (13. Mai 2011)

Meines geht am Montag wieder zurueck habe mit Herrn Hessinger oder so heute die ganze Zeit telefoniert und dann einen weiteren versucht unternommen das Knacken am Hinterbau zu beseitigen. Kein Erfolg.. Irgendwie kein richtiges Spiel sondern nur ein Knacken an der Hinterbau-Aufnahme wenn ich am Rad wackel...  
Da kommt Freude auf.


----------



## Broenner (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Akami, ich würde gerne die bilder von timmdorf sehen dies du mir versprochen hast.



DANKE


----------



## Platzhoersch (13. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Hey, Plathoersch nicht lange warten und zum Spediteur fahren meistens sind ein paar Trucker oder sonst jemand da fahr einfach mal wegen 17min da kann es auch schief gehen aber ich würde nicht lange zögern und dort hinfahren.
> Wie heißt die Spedition?


Die Spedition heißt Hellmann. Nun ist es wohl ein wenig spät. Mein Blutdruck ist auch langsam wieder unter 180/120, denke ich. Aber ärgerlich ist es allemal. Vor allem weil meine Jungs morgen fahren und ich gerne mitgekommen wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TschoX (13. Mai 2011)

... echt geschickt, dass ich jetzt mal das Wartezimmer mit Leidensgenossen hier entdeckt hab - hab mein Gefährt (sx) 
erst ende April bestellt (ich hab leider erst vor kurzem erkannt, dass ohne schickes Enduro das Leben ja fast keinen Sinn hat^^).

Also beim durchstöbern des Threads fallen mir 2 Dinge ein:

1. Ihr seid alle (aber vorallem der werte Herr Akamai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








) FREAKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







2. Lasst doch bitte die netten Votec Leut in Ruhe an meim Radl schrauben  - jeder einzelne Anruf 
von euch verlängert meine Leidenszeit^^ hehe   - ich denk des Problem hat iwie jeder ...




ach ja mein Schätzle wird dann so:


Rahmen: sx     ... in orange 
Gabel/Dämpfer: Fox
LRS: Mavic Crossline
Bremsen: Formula The one 
Cockpit: CB
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Schaltung: die gute alte XT^^

dann klopft mir der nette Votec Heini vom Stuttgarter Laden 
NC-17 Pedale dran und es wird gefeiert 


Gruß von vor der Alb


----------



## MoP__ (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auf Anfrage ein Gewicht vom V.SR Rahmen genannt bekommen, welches ja mit dem V.FR fast identisch sein sollte.
*3610g.*
Jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob das mit oder ohne Dämpfer gemessen wurde 


Könnte bitte jemand sein V.FR oder V.SR wiegen?
Aus den realen Teilgewichten könnte man dann auf den Rahmen zurückrechnen und zumindestens abschätzen, ob o.g. Angabe den Dämpfer beinhaltet oder nicht.


----------



## hardcore-666 (13. Mai 2011)

Das Gewicht ist OHNE Dämpfer


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Mai 2011)

na, das käme ja hin mit den 3k, dir mir der mike nannte. die 3.6 wären dann mit Dämpfer.


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist OHNE Dämpfer



wuas? echt? ok....


----------



## BierSteige23 (13. Mai 2011)

Die 3,6 sind OHNE Dämpfer. 2010 konnte man ja noch Rahmen einzeln kaufen und laut Katalog wog ein FR-Rahmen da 3690g.
Ein V.SX-Rahmen übrigends 2690g. (auch ohne Dämpfer)
Ich denke zu 2011 dürfte sich da nicht viel getan haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (13. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Die Spedition heißt Hellmann. Nun ist es wohl ein wenig spät. Mein Blutdruck ist auch langsam wieder unter 180/120, denke ich. Aber ärgerlich ist es allemal. Vor allem weil meine Jungs morgen fahren und ich gerne mitgekommen wäre...


 
FAHRe MORGEN ZU SPEDITION BEI EINER SPEDITION IST IMMMMMMMMER EINER SAMSTAGS DA IMMER:


----------



## hoernche99 (14. Mai 2011)

Für die VFR Besteller mal 2 Bilder. Ich finde die Stornierung von meiner Stornierung hat sich gelohnt. Habe aber noch nix am Bike geschraubt. 
Muß noch alles eingestellt werden und ein weißer Direct Mount kommt noch drauf. Evtl. hier und da noch kleien Veränderungen.









Is aber mal ne gute Basis wie ich finde.

Drück euch die Daumen, daß ihr bald eure Bikes in Händen haltet.

Gruß


----------



## Platzhoersch (14. Mai 2011)

Seeehr geil! Will auch endlich! Ist das ein M-Rahmen?


----------



## hoernche99 (14. Mai 2011)

Ja, ist ein M. Hab in Frankfurt gestern noch 2-3 VFR stehen sehen. Es geht jetzt wohl vorwärts bei Votec. 
Ach ja, wenn jemand ein neues 10fach X9 Schaltwerk weiß mit Longcage mit passender 36 Kassette braucht, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## akami (14. Mai 2011)

@ hoernche99:
Sehr edles Teil und herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich sehr, sehr froh darüber bin gewartet zu haben. Die Bikes sind einfach ein Traum. Ich würde an deiner stelle jedoch die Bremsscheiben tauschen. Diese Augenkrebsverursachenden Rotoren von Shimano gehen gar nicht. Ich würde dir eine "Avid Clean Sweep 3" empfehlen.

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## philluck (14. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> Die 3,6 sind OHNE Dämpfer. 2010 konnte man ja noch Rahmen einzeln kaufen und laut Katalog wog ein FR-Rahmen da 3690g.
> Ein V.SX-Rahmen übrigends 2690g. (auch ohne Dämpfer)
> Ich denke zu 2011 dürfte sich da nicht viel getan haben...



und laut HP ist der v.sr rahmen ca. 500 gr leichter als der v.fr, wo wir wieder bei knapp 3 kg wären -> laut mike das rahmengewicht. der vivid air wiegt laut sram 530gr.


----------



## Broenner (14. Mai 2011)

hoernche99 schrieb:


> Für die VFR Besteller mal 2 Bilder. Ich finde die Stornierung von meiner Stornierung hat sich gelohnt. Habe aber noch nix am Bike geschraubt.
> Muß noch alles eingestellt werden und ein weißer Direct Mount kommt noch drauf. Evtl. hier und da noch kleien Veränderungen.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sehr sehr sher geil das teil jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf mein v.fr hast du schwarz metalic oder auch sowie ich bekommen werde schwarz matt mit klarrlack weil die farbe wo ich bekommen werde hatte mir mike damals vorgeschlagen dir auch?

Bin jetzt auch am überlegen eine Boxxer zu nehmen weil die ist ech hammmmmer ?


----------



## Broenner (14. Mai 2011)

hoernche99 schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein M. Hab in Frankfurt gestern noch 2-3 VFR stehen sehen. Es geht jetzt wohl vorwärts bei Votec.
> Ach ja, wenn jemand ein neues 10fach X9 Schaltwerk weiß mit Longcage mit passender 36 Kassette braucht, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


 
Longcage im gottes willen nein will ich nicht will ein short cage schaltwerk frage warum hast du dir keine schwarze boxxer bestellt ich habe auch drauf bestnaden eine schwarze totem zu bekommen.


----------



## akami (14. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:

Die Boxxer finde ich persönlich aller erste Sahne. Allerdings ist das Bike mit Singlecrown verspielter. Ich glaube für dich ist dich ist, wenn es darum geht Totem oder Boxxer, so wie cih das sehe die Totem die bessere Wahl. Denn ich glaube, dass du am Anfang deiner Karriere das Fahrniveau und den Fahrstil für die Boxxer nicht wirklich ausschöpfst. Tob dich erstmal aus, mit dem was du hast, denn gebastelt wird am Bike immer. Selbst ich habe schon Pläne für mein SX im Jahre 2012


----------



## Broenner (14. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Broenner:
> 
> Die Boxxer finde ich persönlich aller erste Sahne. Allerdings ist das Bike mit Singlecrown verspielter. Ich glaube für dich ist dich ist, wenn es darum geht Totem oder Boxxer, so wie cih das sehe die Totem die bessere Wahl. Denn ich glaube, dass du am Anfang deiner Karriere das Fahrniveau und den Fahrstil für die Boxxer nicht wirklich ausschöpfst. Tob dich erstmal aus, mit dem was du hast, denn gebastelt wird am Bike immer. Selbst ich habe schon Pläne für mein SX im Jahre 2012


 
AKAMI du hast recht die Boxxer sieht zwar bombe aus ABEr die totem auch ,aber wie du auch gesagt hast ich steh am anfang meiner Karriere und da brauch ich NOCH keine boxxer und die Totem wo Votec liefert ist sowieso geil ist die Rc2DH. Mit der mach ich auf keinen Fall was falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (14. Mai 2011)

Moin!
So eben hats mcih echt zerlegt. Reverbhebel abgebrochen und die Hand ist wahrscheinlich auch durch. Naja ich fahr mal in meine Notaufnahme, mal sehen, was da los ist.

Grüße!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2011)

NEEEEE AKAAAMIIIII.... net wirklich?


----------



## akami (14. Mai 2011)

Doch leider ja  - Die Landung ist weggebrochen und ich vorn Ã¼ber. Kleiner Tipp an die Reverbbesitzer. Montiert diie Reverb links und dann nach innen. Der hebel ist so deutlich geschÃ¼tzter. Mich kostet der neue knappe â¬100.,-


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Doch leider ja  - Die Landung ist weggebrochen und ich vorn über. Kleiner Tipp an die Reverbbesitzer. Montiert diie Reverb links und dann nach innen. Der hebel ist so deutlich geschützter. Mich kostet der neue knappe 100.,-



kann "bildlich" nicht folgen, wo liegt der unterschied zu der montage rechts??


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2011)

hier einmal *links*








und einmal *rechts*







meinst du vielleicht, wenn er rechts montiert ist, dass er dann - weil er oben eine einfachere "angriffsfläche" beim Aufprall hat - schneller kaputt geht?


----------



## akami (14. Mai 2011)

Genau so mein ich das. Auf Bild 1 ist ein rechter Hebel links montiert und liegt somit innen und geschützt. Auf Bild 2 ist der rechte Hebel normal rechts montiert und ist gefährdet für einen Bruch. Ich habe mir jetzt den linken heben bestellt, der dann rechts montiert wird.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2011)

gut... dann weiss ich, was du gemeint hast.

hoffe dass deine Hand/ -gelenk NICHT gebrochen ist... jetzt wo das V.SX da ist


----------



## nightprowler (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Akami,

erstmal gute Besserung.

Aber jetzt mal im ernst ,wo ist den der Lübecker Freeride, bei dem es einen zersäbeln kann?

Uwe


----------



## AC_LB (14. Mai 2011)

du machst sachen...auf jeden fall gute besserung!

so hab meins heute morgen abgeholt und gleich mal die erste ausfahrt hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (14. Mai 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> und laut HP ist der v.sr rahmen ca. 500 gr leichter als der v.fr, wo wir wieder bei knapp 3 kg wären -> laut mike das rahmengewicht. der vivid air wiegt laut sram 530gr.



Laut Votec in Riva ist der Unterschied aber alleine die Wippe.
Und das sind keine 500g weniger.

Egal, meine Tabelle spuckt trotz Hammerschmidt und Reverb knapp unter 16kg aus


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Mai 2011)

war heute 25km landstuhler trails rocken. wenns schnell wird ist das rad echt ein brett. für technisches geläuf sind mir die 780mm der Lenkstange einfach zu viel. werde mir einen Lenker mit 720 bis max 740mm montieren.


----------



## hardcore-666 (14. Mai 2011)

@ hoernchen99 

Von welcher Firman ist dein Kettenschutz?


----------



## Broenner (14. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Doch leider ja  - Die Landung ist weggebrochen und ich vorn über. Kleiner Tipp an die Reverbbesitzer. Montiert diie Reverb links und dann nach innen. Der hebel ist so deutlich geschützter. Mich kostet der neue knappe 100.,-


 
Akami das gibt es ja nicht was machst du nur aber hauptsache ist nicht mehr passiert
Aber frage ich bekomme auch die Reverb das weißt du ja wo soll ich den Hebel montieren lassen von Mike und wie weil ich verstehe nicht so was du und no fear redet danke


----------



## Broenner (14. Mai 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Laut Votec in Riva ist der Unterschied aber alleine die Wippe.
> Und das sind keine 500g weniger.
> 
> Egal, meine Tabelle spuckt trotz Hammerschmidt und Reverb knapp unter 16kg aus


 
Bei deinem V.fr so wie bei mir ich komm irgendwie immmmer unter 16kilo
Sag deine Konfig, mal?


----------



## Broenner (14. Mai 2011)

Noch was ich bekommme langsam echt angst das meine farbe: (SCHWARZ-MATT MIT KLARRLACK) nicht richtig schwarz ist sondern mehr so grau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (14. Mai 2011)

So bin wieder da.

1. Hand ist Heile habe aber erstmal Schonzeit.
2. Habe eben neue Schrauben und den neuen Hebel der Reverb bestellt.
3. Dienstag abend sollte das Bike wieder stehen mit beiden Carbonhebel und dem sicher
    montierten Reverbhebel, dann gehts wieder rund.

4. Man muss nur kreativ sein, dann bekommt man auch hier seinen Spaß, kam sogar mal
   einen Artikel in der Fahrrad-Bravo. 
5. Sehr schönes Bike AC LB. Meinen Glückwunsch.
6. Ich würde den rechten Hebel der Reverb einfach auf der linken Seite montieren. So
   liegt er im sicheren Winkel.

_*Danke euch allen für die Anteilnahme an meinem Sturz.*_
Bald sind das bike und cih wieder fit, dann bau ich den Drop nochmal auf, springe ihn und zeig euch das Pic


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> für technisches geläuf sind mir die 780mm der Lenkstange einfach zu viel. werde mir einen Lenker mit 720 bis max 740mm montieren.



hmm... der hier 






ist gestern bei mir angekommen , möchte diesen *Prügel *ans V.FR schrauben... mal sehen


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Mai 2011)

ey broenner. jetzt mach mal halblang...


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Akami das gibt es ja nicht was machst du nur aber hauptsache ist nicht mehr passiert
> Aber frage ich bekomme auch die Reverb das weißt du ja wo soll ich den Hebel montieren lassen von Mike und wie weil ich verstehe nicht so was du und no fear redet danke



machen wa mal auf erklärbär 

bei der reverb gibt es lenkerhebel für links und hebel die du auf der rechten seite montieren kannst, je nach geschmack und vorlieben!
akami hatte von votec einen hebel für rechts auf der rechten seite montiert bekommen (siehe oben BILD 2!), so...

*den selben Hebel *kannst du aber auch umgedreht, also nicht _rechts nach oben _auf dem lenker, sondern auf der _linken seite nach unten _an den lenker montieren (siehe BILD 1!) und damit ist der Reverbhebel besser bei einem Crash geschützt als wenn er frei exponiert oben liegt... hoffe, dass das verständlich war ?!?

@ akami: btw... danke für den tipp


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> hmm... der hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein handy-inet ist bisserl beschränkt. wasn die marke, breite, rise und preis?


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2011)

Syncros - FR 31 Riserbar 2014 Lenker 2011 - grunge Design
Material: 2014 Aluminium, zweifach konifiziert
Rise: 20mm
Breite: 790mm
Biegung: 9°
Klemmung: 31,8mm
Gewicht: 315g


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Mai 2011)

790??? poah! viiiiel zu viel. wollte den boobar am v.fr kürzen. dummerweise fängt der konus gleich am bremshebel an. dann is nix mehr mit kürzen.


----------



## akami (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin zwar nur ein SXler aber ich muss sagen die 740 sind schon mega brachial. 790 wären mir dann auch echt zu viel. Genial ist immer der Wechsel auf mein Hardtail, kommt einem vor wie ein Dirtbike


----------



## AC_LB (14. Mai 2011)

hier nen kleiner beitrag zur reverb, 

da wurde der hebel auch "falschrum" angebracht

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK6HhuTfagM"]YouTube        - Rock Shox Reverb adjustable seat post review in HD[/nomedia]


----------



## Broenner (14. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> machen wa mal auf erklärbär
> 
> bei der reverb gibt es lenkerhebel für links und hebel die du auf der rechten seite montieren kannst, je nach geschmack und vorlieben!
> akami hatte von votec einen hebel für rechts auf der rechten seite montiert bekommen (siehe oben BILD 2!), so...
> ...


 
danke für die info ob das auch geht weil ich werde die matchmaker x montieren lassen 

Habe immer noch angst das das schwarz mehr grau ist als schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (14. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Bei deinem V.fr so wie bei mir ich komm irgendwie immmmer unter 16kilo
> Sag deine Konfig, mal?



Einige Sachen sind gewogen und vorhanden, andere sind Herstellerangaben. Beim Rahmen habe ich die höchsten gefundenen Angaben genommen.
Bitte:

Votec V.SR Größe L                 3690g
FSA Xtreme Pro                        150g
Vivid Air                                  540g
Lyrik RC2                               2180g
Syntace Force 149 (70mm?)         128g
Vector Carbon 740mm                          218g
Griffe (lock on)                       ~110g
Sattelklemme                             30g
Reverb                                    550g 
Selle Italia SLR XC                     178g
Laufradsatz(Reverse + Supra 30)1840g
Felgenband                                30g
Minion F 2.5 FR                          836g
Ardent 2.4 FR                            821g
Michelin Latex Schlauch 260g
Hammerschmidt FR inkl. Shifter 1925g
Blackspire Sub4 Pedale                350g
11-26er Kassette                       230g
Kette gekürzt                            250g
Schaltgriff X9 inkl. Zug 130g
X9 medium 206g
Schalthüllen                               50g
The One 203mm inkl. Scheiben      780g

Vergessene Teile / Reserve           100g

Ergibt insgesamt 15,63kg.
Ich werde aber mal sehen, ob ein 32er Kettenblatt mit 36er Kassette zum Hochfahren reicht.
Dann fahre ich evtl. 1x10 und spare noch ein Kilo ^^


----------



## poedel (14. Mai 2011)

So ich hab gestern auch Besuch vom DPD bekommen...







[/url]


----------



## poedel (14. Mai 2011)

hoernche99 schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein M. Hab in Frankfurt gestern noch 2-3 VFR stehen sehen. Es geht jetzt wohl vorwärts bei Votec.
> Ach ja, wenn jemand ein neues 10fach X9 Schaltwerk weiß mit Longcage mit passender 36 Kassette braucht, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.



Haben sie bei dir auch den Longcage verbaut... 
Werd mich mal bei den Herren Votec melden und mich zuerst bedanken und dann über den Wechsler beschweren. 
Aber was zum teufel hat der an einem FR zu suchen???

Zum Glück hatte ich noch einen rumliegen, leider in rot


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Mai 2011)

bei mir war auch ein langer dabei....


----------



## poedel (14. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> bei mir war auch ein langer dabei....



und die Sattelklemme ist auch nicht wie auf dem Bild die von Crank Brothers... ja nu was solls, Hammer Bike zum sehr vernünftigen Preis.

IM LOVING IT


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Mai 2011)

bis jetzt sind das bike und ich noch keine freunde. werd n paar kleine details ändern (müssen) und dann schau ma weiter.


----------



## BierSteige23 (14. Mai 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> So ich hab gestern auch Besuch vom DPD bekommen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön! Sieht fast aus wie mein's...wenn's denn mal da wäre...


----------



## Broenner (14. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> sehr schön! Sieht fast aus wie mein's...wenn's denn mal da wäre...


 

Glückwunsch sehr sehr geil dein Rad endlich jemand der sich auch ein Vivid air bestellt hat so wie ich. Wie schwer? wANN hast du bestellt ich habe am 12.03 bestellt votec sagte ich würde erst kw:21 meine Bike bekommen obwohl alles so schnell momentan bei votec geht.

Habe immer noch sehr große Angst wegen meiner Farbgestaltung (Schwarz-MATT mit klarrlack) hoffentlich wird das nicht grau. Was denkt ihr wird mein Lack graulich oder doch schwarz.

Irgendwie hat auch die Totem ein anderes aussehen als beim Canyon beim Votec schaut die viel viel geiler aus ich werde eine schwarze bekommen.


----------



## hoernche99 (14. Mai 2011)

@Broenner
Das ist das normale schwarz metallic. Ich wollte es eigentlich auch in normal glanz schwarz ohne metallic. Hatte es nach meiner Bestellung noch telefonisch ändern lassen. Hat aber zum Glück nicht gelappt. 
Sieht so wirklich geil aus. Schön dezenter metallic Touch. 
Ich konnte das Bike schon letzte Woche abholen. Leider war ne schwarze Boxxer verbaut. Und ich wollte unbedingt ne weiße. Da ich kein gelb im Rahmen habe , war mir das alles zu dunkel. Hat mir auch in live nicht gefallen,als ich das ganze im Laden mit der schwarzen Gabel gesehen hab. Mike hat mir dann schnell ne Totem vom Testrad eingebaut, damit ich fahren kann. Und gestern konnt ich schon die weiße abholenIrgendjemand wollte unbedingt ne schwarze und hatte ne weiße bekommen

@hardcore-666
die Kettenführung ist die von Votec .nennt sich VC-1 in der Konfig.
Ist aber wohl von Sixpack Racing und nennt sich Yakuza.
Ist aber ohne Bashguard oder Taco, was ich persönlich schlecht finde. Auf dem Bild im Internet war da noch unter dem Kettenblatt n Taco dran. Den gibt es aber dieses jahr leider nicht. Naja, jetzt kommt ne E13 dran. Diese verkauf ich dann wie das Longcage und die Kassette.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcore-666 (14. Mai 2011)

@ hoernche99

Nein, ich meine den Strebenschutz (Klett-Neopren).


----------



## Brother (15. Mai 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> So ich hab gestern auch Besuch vom DPD bekommen...



Hat Votec die Vorderbremse so montiert?


----------



## Broenner (15. Mai 2011)

hoernche99 schrieb:


> @Broenner
> Das ist das normale schwarz metallic. Ich wollte es eigentlich auch in normal glanz schwarz ohne metallic. Hatte es nach meiner Bestellung noch telefonisch ändern lassen. Hat aber zum Glück nicht gelappt.
> Sieht so wirklich geil aus. Schön dezenter metallic Touch.
> Ich konnte das Bike schon letzte Woche abholen. Leider war ne schwarze Boxxer verbaut. Und ich wollte unbedingt ne weiße. Da ich kein gelb im Rahmen habe , war mir das alles zu dunkel. Hat mir auch in live nicht gefallen,als ich das ganze im Laden mit der schwarzen Gabel gesehen hab. Mike hat mir dann schnell ne Totem vom Testrad eingebaut, damit ich fahren kann. Und gestern konnt ich schon die weiße abholenIrgendjemand wollte unbedingt ne schwarze und hatte ne weiße bekommen
> ...


 
aber hat dir mike auch das schwarz matt mit klarrlack vorgeschlagen sowie mir.


----------



## poedel (15. Mai 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> Hat Votec die Vorderbremse so montiert?



Jep, hab ich im eifer beim "zämeschrüblä" gar nicht gesehen.

Ging alles etwas schnell  bei Votec, Kette war verdreht und musste selbst gekürzt werden

Ich empfehle nur, alle Schauben satt nach zu ziehen. 
WICHTIG:Bevor ihr die Sattelstütze montiert mit etwas Schleifpapier die Grate im Rohr entfernen.

Aber wenn es mal steht SMILE aufsetzten und auf gutes Wetter hoffen...


----------



## Datenwurm (15. Mai 2011)

@poedel: deine neue Kiste mit ner DC Gabel und etwas flacherem Cockpit würde ich sowas von gerne mal über ne dicke DH Strecke treiben... Die Geometrie sieht so richtig nach Im-Fahrrad-Sitzen aus

Schickes Bike.


----------



## Brother (15. Mai 2011)

poedel schrieb:


> Jep, hab ich im eifer beim "zämeschrüblä" gar nicht gesehen.
> 
> Ging alles etwas schnell  bei Votec, Kette war verdreht und musste selbst gekürzt werden
> 
> ...



 denke auch mal die haben von der Putzfrau bis zum Direktor alle zum schrauben verknurrt...

übrigens nice bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poedel (15. Mai 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> @poedel: deine neue Kiste mit ner DC Gabel und etwas flacherem Cockpit würde ich sowas von gerne mal über ne dicke DH Strecke treiben... Die Geometrie sieht so richtig nach Im-Fahrrad-Sitzen aus
> 
> Schickes Bike.



Ich hab mich bewusst für die SC Gabel entschieden, da ich jetzt 2 Jahre ne Boxxer gefahren bin. Ist dann schnell ne andere montiert, wenns nicht passt.
Aber mit der Totem bist du auf schnellen Downhills bestimmt auch nicht schlecht bedient.

Das mit dem flacherem Cockpit ist wahr, wird sich heute zeigen wenns zum ersten mal aufs Bike geht.


----------



## hoernche99 (15. Mai 2011)

@Broenner

nein, hab zuerst ganz normal das schwarz aus der Konfig genommen. War mir dann nicht mehr sicher weil es auf der Internetseite grau ausgeschaut hat und wollte dann lieber ohne metallic. Aber so find ich das schwarz echt schön. Bin echt froh, daß die das verpennt haben. Gut, mit nur einer email und einem Anruf kann man nicht erwarten, daß da ein Lackierwunsch geändert wird 

Mike meinte nur, daß das schwarz matt mit Klarlack sehr grau ausschaut!!

Nee, keine Angst. Das wird schon gut aussehen. Wie kommst du denn darauf, daß es nen Graustich hat? 

Muß den Mike aber nochmal loben.Er hat sich wirklich super gekümmert und mich ein paar mal zurück gerufen. Danke nochmal!

Den Kettenstrebenschutz hatte der Mike noch rumfliegen. Steht Velo drauf und kann man auch ohne Schrift umgekehrt montieren. Paßt perfekt, da er zu einer Seite schmaler wird. Strebe wird ja zum Tretlager hin etwas dicker.



Grüße


----------



## nightprowler (15. Mai 2011)

Also mattschwarz mit Klarlack wird dann zu schwarz Glanzlack.

Uwe.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Mai 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Also mattschwarz mit Klarlack wird dann zu schwarz Glanzlack.
> 
> Uwe.



du meinst grau glanzlack


----------



## nightprowler (15. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> du meinst grau glanzlack



Changierend


Wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung.

Nightprowler.


----------



## nightprowler (15. Mai 2011)

Aber jetzt mal ohne Flax,

Mattfarben die mit Klarlack behandelt werden gibts meines Wissen nach nicht;

wenn du ein mattes Bike möchtes, geht nur pulvern, matt lackieren oder anodisieren aber alles ohne Klarlack .

Aber das ist nur unfundiertes Halbwissen.

Also einfach nicht ignorieren und ganz unruhig bleiben


Nightprowler.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Mai 2011)

es gibt aber auch matten klarlack.. oder seidenmatten. man könnte auch glanz lackieren und matt klarlackieren. oder matt lackieren und glanz klarlacken.... es ist vieles möglich.
wies dann aussieht ist ne andere frage.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Mai 2011)

so, mein lenker ist gekürzt. von 780 auf 754mm. mehr geht nicht. 740 wollt ich gerne. habe mir aber noch einen 720er sixpack menace bestellt. und jetzt mal testen gehen. schüssn


----------



## Broenner (15. Mai 2011)

hoernche99 schrieb:


> @Broenner
> 
> nein, hab zuerst ganz normal das schwarz aus der Konfig genommen. War mir dann nicht mehr sicher weil es auf der Internetseite grau ausgeschaut hat und wollte dann lieber ohne metallic. Aber so find ich das schwarz echt schön. Bin echt froh, daß die das verpennt haben. Gut, mit nur einer email und einem Anruf kann man nicht erwarten, daß da ein Lackierwunsch geändert wird
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich meine halt weil Mike mir damals den einen Test gezeigt hat wo das V.Fr in schwarz-matt mit klarrlack drin war und auf dem *Bild wirkte das gräulich. Aber ich hofffe wirklich das es auch wikrlihc schon schwarz wird. Weil wenn es grau werden würde würde ich glaub cih zusammenbrechen. Und wenn die gabel auch nicht schwarz wird weiß ich nicht oob ich dann es nehme, weil ich habe bestellt schwarze totem. hoffentlich passt der matte lack zur glänzenden totem. Muss aber auch bisschen lachen de Kettenstrebenschutz wo dir mike dran gemacht hat habe ich mir auch gekauft. *
*Frage noch: Hat dir Mike geholfen das Bike ins Auto einzuladen.*


----------



## akami (15. Mai 2011)

Servus!

So da ich ja ein paar Tage vom Bikegeschäft ausgeschlossen bin, habe ich mich eben mal rangesetzt meine nicht UST Maxxis Advantage ohne Schlauch zu montieren. Es hat tatsächlich geklappt und dank Schwalbe Doc Blue, habe ich jetzt die beste Pannensicherheit, die man sich wünschen kann.

Aber wie ich hier schön lesen kann, bin ich ja nicht der einzige Bastler hier. Dienstag/Mittwoch sollte mein Bike dann endlcih so stehen, wie ich es mir wünsche und dann ist erstmal Schluss mit basteln am SX, habe ja noch paar weitere Bikes, die mal wieder etwas Liebe brauchen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die neuen Bikebesitzer. Endlich trudeln die Bikes ein und aus dem Wartezimmer wird das Votec Tech-Center 


Grüße,

Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (15. Mai 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Also mattschwarz mit Klarlack wird dann zu schwarz Glanzlack.
> 
> Uwe.


 
SOlange es kein Graustich hat ist mir alles recht.


----------



## Brother (15. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> so, mein lenker ist gekürzt. von 780 auf 754mm. mehr geht nicht. 740 wollt ich gerne. habe mir aber noch einen 720er sixpack menace bestellt. und jetzt mal testen gehen. schüssn


 ich kam mit dem Boobar auch nicht zurecht war aber am Norco. Beim V.SX hab ich auch einen Menace und passt


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Mai 2011)

so, war mal testen und machen... gekürzt gefällt der lenker schon besser. hab ihn dann noch etwa 1 bis 1 1/2 teilstriche nach vorne gedreht. nochmal ein plus an der front. ich glaub auch fast schon, dass die knapp 750mm ideal wären. sollte der 720er dann doch zu schmal sein, kommt dieser ans hardtail und ein 745er sunline v1 ans v.fr. ich denke, dass sich die 7grad backsweep des boobar auch negativ auswirken. wir werden sehen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Mai 2011)

@boenner: du bestellst ein custombike mit customfarbe und eigenem aufbau und willst es dann nicht nehmen wenn die farbe dir nicht gefällt? sonst alles klar bei dir?


----------



## MoP__ (15. Mai 2011)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit einem 30er oder 32er Kettenblatt vorn und einem 36er hinten?
Am CC Hardtail fahre ich derzeit 22:28 (1:1,27) als kleinste Übersetzung, wobei 22:26 (1:1,18) oder 22:27(1:1,23) notfalls auch reichen würde.

Denn falls ich die Hammerschmidt einsparen könnte, wäre ich unter 15kg.
Selbst mit dem dicken Laufradsatz und Conti DH Reifen käme ich auf unter 16,5kg. 



Datenwurm schrieb:


> deine neue Kiste mit ner DC Gabel und etwas flacherem Cockpit würde ich sowas von gerne mal über ne dicke DH Strecke treiben...



Dafür darfst du mal meins über ne DH Piste treiben sobald es da ist.
Wir können ja testweise mal eine Travis einbauen


----------



## akami (15. Mai 2011)

@ MoP:
Ich fahre vorne 24/32/Bash und hinten 10fach 11-36 an meinem VS.X und ich komme damit super zurecht. Ich habe vorher auch an meinem Hardtail getestet und bin vorne nur das kleine und mittlere Kettenblatt gefahren.


----------



## MoP__ (15. Mai 2011)

Ich denke für Touren würde auch ein einzelnes 30er oder maximal 32er Blatt reichen. Und für die paar DH Rennen könnte ich ja ein 36er oder 38er einbauen. 
Die Kassette fliegt aber wahrscheinlich raus, denn ein 11er Ritzel möchte ich schon gern haben.

Ich denke ich werde es mal probieren, ansonsten baue ich eben die Hammerschmidt wieder ein.


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> @boenner: du bestellst ein custombike mit customfarbe und eigenem aufbau und willst es dann nicht nehmen wenn die farbe dir nicht gefällt? sonst alles klar bei dir?



*der schuss geht aber 100% nach hinten los!*


----------



## Broenner (15. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> *der schuss geht aber 100% nach hinten los!*


 
Könntest du etwas genauer erklären.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (15. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Könntest du etwas genauer erklären.
> Danke



Was <NoFear> damit sagen möchte ist, dass wenn du dir ein Bike nach deinem Wunsch lackieren lässt und dann feststellst, dass es dir nicht gefällt, dann kann Votec auch nichts dafür und du bist trotzdem zur Abnahme verpflichtet.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Mai 2011)

*Kundeninformation*



Informationen zum Anbieter Diese Internet-Seiten sind ein Angebot von: HEYDENBIKE GmbH & Co. KG persönlich     haftende Gesellschafterin: HEYDENBIKE VERWALTUNGS GmbH Geschäftsführer: Arndt Heyden Siegener Strasse 6, 57482     Wenden-Hünsborn Telefon: 02762-989740 E-Mail: [email protected] Die HEYDENBIKE GmbH & Co. KG ist eingetragen beim     Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Siegen HR A 7917. Die HEYDENBIKE VERWALTUNGS GmbH ist eingetragen beim     Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Siegen HR B 7962. USt.Id.-Nr.: DE 247 199 138
Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht und Belehrung

        2.1Widerrufsrecht Sie können als Verbraucher (§ 13 BGB) Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen             ohne Angaben von Gründen in Textform (zum Beispiel Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder durch Rücksendung der Waren             widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt der Waren und einer ausführlichen Widerrufsbelehrung in             Textform. Zur Wahrung der Frist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung der Widerrufserklärung oder die             rechtzeitige Rücksendung der Sache. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: HEYDENBIKE GmbH & Co. KG Siegener             Strasse 6 57482 Wenden-Hünsborn E-Mail: [email protected] Geschäftsführer: Arndt Heyden
2.2 Widerrufsfolgen Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufes sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen             zurückzugewähren und gegebenenfalls gezogene Nutzungen (zum Beispiels entgangene Zinsen) herauszugeben.             Können Sie die empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand             zurückgeben, so sind Sie insoweit zum Wertersatz verpflichtet. Das gilt nicht, wenn die Verschlechterung             ausschließlich durch die Prüfung der Sache  wie es Ihnen beispielsweise in einem Ladengeschäft möglich             wäre  verursacht ist. Im Übrigen können Sie den Wertersatz vermeiden, indem Sie die Sache nicht wie ein             Eigentümer verwenden und alles unterlassen, was deren Wert beeinträchtigt. Die Rücksendung ist für Sie             kostenfrei. Nicht paketversandfähige Sachen werden bei Ihnen abgeholt.

2.3*Dieses Widerrufsrecht besteht nicht bei Verträgen zur Lieferung von Waren, die wir aufgrund Ihrer             Spezifikationen angefertigt haben oder die eindeutig auf Ihre persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten waren*             oder die aufgrund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht für eine Rücksendung geeignet sind

quelle: http://www.votec.com/votec/kundeninformation.html


----------



## Broenner (16. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451505&page=49 ich weiß leute ich fang schon wieder mit meinem lack an aber schaut euch den link an und scrollt ganz nach unten das bike von "BLACKDIVER" ist auch schwarz matt schaut euch nur die fotos an also ich finde die farbgebung total ......geil

Nofear: dir wurde auch gesagt KW:21 sowie mir hast du schon irgendwas neues gehört oder so?


----------



## akami (16. Mai 2011)

Servus!

Dein Lack wird schon nicht schlecht aussehen. Auußerdem nützt es jetzt eh nichts mehr sich den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen, der Drops ist gelutscht. Denk daran, ich dachte auch, dass mein Bike sau-häßlich wird und es ist einfach hammer-geil geworden. Und wenn es dir gar nciht gefällt, dann lass es einfach mal eine Weile draußen stehen:


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451505&page=49 ich weiß leute ich fang schon wieder mit meinem lack an aber schaut euch den link an und scrollt ganz nach unten das bike von "BLACKDIVER" ist auch schwarz matt schaut euch nur die fotos an also ich finde die farbgebung total ......geil
> 
> Nofear: dir wurde auch gesagt KW:21 sowie mir hast du schon irgendwas neues gehört oder so?



also für mich sieht das dunkelblau aus....


----------



## hardcore-666 (16. Mai 2011)

Also Leute, ob man nun schwarz, egal ob matt oder glänzend nocheinmal mit Klarlack überpulvert wird der Farbton immer heller ausfallen.

Bei dem Metallic von Votec sind blueperls und silverperls enthalten, das bedeutet, das der Farbton je nach Lichteinfall anders ausfällt.

Mann kann dieses Thema tot diskutieren, aber Broenner, du solltest die Farbe erst mal checken und dann überlegen wie man die KUH wieder vom Eis bekommt.

Wenn das Pulver wirklich NICHT gefällt sollte Du fragen ob das Werk (Votec) den Rahmen nicht nochmal pulvern kann.

Hast Du schon mal mit Mike oder mit Wenden telefoniert?

Ansonsten kannst Du das Bike auch demontieren und ich kann dir den Rahmen auch neu pulvern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adiboo (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute

Hab mein V.FR endlich erhalten. Noch kein Ride gemacht, folgt aber bald. Aber geil ist das Teil trotzdem. Bin dann mal weg aus dem Wartezimmer.
Happy Ride - Enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Mai 2011)

viele schepass!


----------



## Broenner (16. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> also für mich sieht das dunkelblau aus....


 
Könnte es vll sein das du fabenblind bist das ist hunderprozentig schwarz matt das hat black diver selbst zu mir gesasgt auserdem auf bilder wirkt alles bisschen anders.
danke
gruß broenner


----------



## Broenner (16. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> Also Leute, ob man nun schwarz, egal ob matt oder glänzend nocheinmal mit Klarlack überpulvert wird der Farbton immer heller ausfallen.
> 
> Bei dem Metallic von Votec sind blueperls und silverperls enthalten, das bedeutet, das der Farbton je nach Lichteinfall anders ausfällt.
> 
> ...


 
nee ich denke schon das mein schwarz gut wird. ich vermute das ich noch diese woche das teil bekomme


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Könnte es vll sein das du fabenblind bist das ist hunderprozentig schwarz matt das hat black diver selbst zu mir gesasgt auserdem auf bilder wirkt alles bisschen anders.
> danke
> gruß broenner



ei, du hornochs! du sagst es grad selbst. und genau darauf wollte ich jetzt hinaus: du jammerst, dass das eine rad auf dem einen bild so grau aussieht und du deswegen angst hast dass deins auch grau wird und jetzt kommt genau der kommentar auf den ich die ganze zeit warte: AUF BILDERN WIRKT ALLES EIN BISSCHEN ANDERS!!!

mannmann!


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Mai 2011)

so, un nu schüss, leude..

abo wird gecancelled, das wartezimmer verlassen. kriegt ma ja die broennersche gehirnblutung hier!


----------



## Broenner (16. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> so, un nu schüss, leude..
> 
> abo wird gecancelled, das wartezimmer verlassen. kriegt ma ja die broennersche gehirnblutung hier!


 
Bevors du gehts geh ich auf wiedersehen da seht ihr auch nicht mein bike naja hiermit verabschiede ich mich. tschüss akami tschüss no fear und an alle anderen .


----------



## BierSteige23 (16. Mai 2011)

Sind wir hier im Kindergarten oder was?


----------



## akami (16. Mai 2011)

Mama, Mama...

@ adiboo:
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike


----------



## RitzelBallerina (16. Mai 2011)

Na IHR habt "Probleme"! Ich hatte voriges Jahr auch mal ganz kurz so Experimente mit dem Matt-Schwarz im Kopf und da gab's noch kein so'n luxuriÃ¶ses Color Your Bike-Tool!!! Heute bin ich schwer verliebt in mein 2010'er V-XM in schwarz-weiss (Kombination wie dem Brother sein SX) und froh , dass ich's SO genommen hab. 

Im Baumarkt gibt's super Passform-Unterrohrschoner fÃ¼r 3â¬ irgendwas. Muss ich die Woche hier unbedingt mal vorstellen. Sammelt schon mal Holzlatten um mich zu erschlagen ^^.
Auf den Votec MudGuard hinten warten wir hier wohl noch oder hat den schon einer von euch?

@broenner : bevor du Ã¼ber die Farbe maulst , stell's ein , setz dich drauf , knall 'ne Runde durch die Landschaft. Glaub mir mal ... das fÃ¤hrt sich so geil , dass du dein FarbgenÃ¶rgel vÃ¶llig vergisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (16. Mai 2011)

adiboo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Hab mein V.FR endlich erhalten. Noch kein Ride gemacht, folgt aber bald. Aber geil ist das Teil trotzdem. Bin dann mal weg aus dem Wartezimmer.
> Happy Ride - Enjoy it!!!!!



Sehr gute Farbcombi. Welche Farbe hat der Votec-schrifftzug? 

Danke!!


----------



## adiboo (17. Mai 2011)

@gotboost:

anthrazit


----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

I am back
ja ich weiß zu meiner farbe werde ich hier nichts mehr sagen ich denke einfach nur noch das wird schon gut und fertig ende aus 
adiboo sher geiles bike glückwunsch why wolltest du eine wei?e totem


----------



## MarcKampmann (17. Mai 2011)

http://www.votec.com/assets/images/testberichte/test_vsr_freeride_02_11.pdf 

ich brauch verdammte sch... mein bike


----------



## philluck (17. Mai 2011)

heute von votec auf die hp gestellter test vom v.sr:

http://www.votec.com/assets/images/testberichte/test_vsr_freeride_02_11.pdf


ooooohhhh maaaaaan es soll juni werden


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

@ Marc:
Schon gelesen. Ich bekomme gleich mein Paket und mache mein SX dann wieder fit. Saugeiles Teil und du wirst mit deinem sehr viel Spaß haben.

PS.:
Ich habe jetzt auf beiden Seiten den Carbonbremshebel. Nur genial! Nachher gibt es ein Foto vom neuen Cockpit und der Reverblösung.


----------



## BierSteige23 (17. Mai 2011)

...und ich will endlich mein V.FR...immernoch nicht da...


----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ...und ich will endlich mein V.FR...immernoch nicht da...


 
Wann hast du bestellt Kollege ich habe am 12.03 bestellt und DU?


----------



## BierSteige23 (17. Mai 2011)

4. Februar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adiboo (17. Mai 2011)

@ broenner:

hab mich gar nicht drum gekümmert hauptsache totem; insgeheim gehofft es sei die schwarze, doch nun muss ich sagen: gefällt !!! auch geil


----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

adiboo schrieb:


> @ broenner:
> 
> hab mich gar nicht drum gekümmert hauptsache totem; insgeheim gehofft es sei die schwarze, doch nun muss ich sagen: gefällt !!! auch geil


 
Ja ich schon weil bei mir ist ja alles schwarz alles auser schriftzug und die felgen und deswegen besteh ich auf meine schwarze totem bestellt habe ich sie ja. Bei votec schaut die totem irgendwie auch besser aus als bei canyon da ist die totem so matt irgendwie k.a sowas halt


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

*Cockpit und Reverb*

So! Ich habe es geschafft. Meine Reverb hat nun einen neuen linken Hebel, der rechts montiert super geschützt liegt. Alle von euch mit einem rechten Hebel, gebe ich den Tipp den Reverb Hebel links zu montieren, damit dieser geschützt liegt. Sollte es trotzdem mal krachen, habe ich das >hier< gefunden. Ist zumindest billiger als das komplette Remote-Kit. Übermorgen sollte das Bleeding-Kit kommen und ich kann das Reverbsystem entlüften und habe wieder eine Variosattelstützte. Und hier noch drei Bilder:

















Das Cockpit einzustellen hat echt lange gedauert aber ich finde es sieht saugeil aus.


----------



## ChaosRaven (17. Mai 2011)

Ich muss diese rote The One-Schraube ersetzen...


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Die Bremse kommt mit goldenen Schrauben. Die Carbonbremshebel mit den roten. Und da mir die goldenen gebrochen sind habe ich die roten genommen, gefällt trotzdem.


----------



## starvald (17. Mai 2011)

@broenner: ich hab die schwarze totem von canyon und die glänzt wie nen gottverdammter baby-hintern. nix matt. nix unterschied canyon / votec.

wird anstrengend, diesen thread weiter zu verfolgen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

PS.:

Falls jemandem ein Bremshebel von der *The One* abbrechen sollte. Ich wÃ¼nsche es keinem aber kommt ja gerne mal vor, kann er sich bei mir melden, da ich zwei original, unbenutze Hebel abzugeben hÃ¤tte und das fÃ¼r deutlich weniger als â¬50.00,- das StÃ¼ck.

Edit:

Ein unbenutztes, neues, groÃes 42-ZÃ¤hne-Kettenblatt aus der neuen Shimano XTR 2011 Serie hÃ¤tte ich auch noch abzugeben.


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Nochmal in etwas schicker:






Sorry aber cih finds nur genial.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (17. Mai 2011)

Wirklich fesch, akami! 
Besonders die xtr mit den mavics plus die lackierung. was wiegt das teil?
hattest du nicht in black anodized bestellt? 
Ach, mein gewarte hat nun zu 99% auch ein ende. ich durfte mein v.fr heute endlich und endgültig abholen!


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Das ding wiegt laut Personenwaage etwas über 14KG. Finde ich völlig ok. Nee ich hatte von anfang an diese Farbwahl und bin sauglücklich damit  - Wenn du es abholen durftest warum dann nur 99%? - Noch nicht gefahren oder warum?

Ich hoffe, dass bis spätestens Freitag mein Bleedkit und das Öl da ist, damit ich die Reverb entlüften kann.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (17. Mai 2011)

ach, es hieß letzte woche mittwoch schonmal, dass es fertig sei. da haten sie aber noch die falsche ausstattung drauf. ich hab ja mit x0 bestellt. das zeug wurde dann per expresslieferung nachgeschickt aber dann fehlte noch n trigger für die hs. jetzt hat er arme kerl vom votec laden, der ja echt nix dafür kann, den x9 trigger drangelassen. mit der nächsten lieferung geht der dann mit und ich bekomm das dann schnll umgebaut. gefahren bin ich schon! hehe... na soweit das mit nem gebrochenen finger halt geht. auch mal ne derbere Steigung. es ist echt erstaunlich, wie das teil nach oben geht! 14kg sind echt okay! ich bin mit dem schweren sattel und den dx pedalen noch bei 17,2 kg. im winter werde ich mich dem projekt 15,5 kg annehmen. aber jetzt muss der finger erstmal heile werden... Wie mach ich das grad mit den bildern? ich hab eines in meinen account geladen. bekomm es aber nicht in die post rein...


----------



## CaptainBrandy (17. Mai 2011)

Sooo... da is meine neue flamme! die kombi ist ja schon irgendwie standard... na wenigstens hab ich ne schwarze gabel! hoffentlich fallen mir noch ein paar gute individualisierungsmaßnahmen ein. ich nehme gerne vorschläge an! (aber bitte nicht mit lamettagriffen und nem lenkerkorb oder ner signalfahne daherkommen)


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einen DirectMountVorbau montieren, dann ist es perfekt! - Wieso hast du die HS mit X0 bekommen? Danach hatte ich auch gefragt und die wollten das bei mir nicht machen. Egal ich finde es mit der XTR viel schicker aber merkwürdig ist es trotzdem... .


----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> @broenner: ich hab die schwarze totem von canyon und die glänzt wie nen gottverdammter baby-hintern. nix matt. nix unterschied canyon / votec.
> 
> wird anstrengend, diesen thread weiter zu verfolgen :-(


 
Ja dann sorry auf deinen BILDERN HAT DAS HALT SO GEWIRKT ABER WIE ES HALT MAL SO IST AUF BILDERN SCHAUT ALLES ANDERS AUS.


----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle einen DirectMountVorbau montieren, dann ist es perfekt! - Wieso hast du die HS mit X0 bekommen? Danach hatte ich auch gefragt und die wollten das bei mir nicht machen. Egal ich finde es mit der XTR viel schicker aber merkwürdig ist es trotzdem... .


 
eCHT X0 SAGMA MIT WEM DU DA GESPROCHEN HAST ICH ÄNDERE DANN AUCH AUF X0 UM WEIL EIG GIBT ES JA NUR DAS X9 SCHALTWERK UND WIEVIEL AUFPREIS HAST DU BEZHALT.
17,2Kilo sind OK ich habe anstatt der boxxer die totem ob das ein gewichtsunterschied ist k.a  und reifen habe ich die fat albert spare ich ca 1000g will dann irgendwann auch mal auf tubless umrüsten spare ich wieder 200g oder so. Hast du auch den Syntace vector Carbon lenker?

Naja die Optik wo ist die den bitteschön standart halllo deeemax ultimate welcher bikehersteller bietet die noch an und dazu noch in der passenden farbe am rahmen.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (17. Mai 2011)

Ach... an n v.fr gehört keine silbrig-glänzende xtr! das ist ein drecksaubike!  
Meines erachtens haben schon zu viele leude diese farbkombi... das kam mir so neulich... zwei wochen bevor ich das bike bekam. ich hab den syntace vector carbon! Das mit der x0 war der... ach, ich vergesse die namen der herren an der anderen leitung immer... das sollt ich mir mal abgewöhnen! ne x0 kassette und triggerle sind auch noch dran! hab glaub so ca. nen guten hunni mehr bezahlt. direct mount hört sich gut an! hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir für touren noch ne talas rauslassen soll. dann spiele ich noch mit dem gedanken den lack in black anodized zu ändern. bei nicolai geht das glaub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> Ach... an nen v.fr gehört keine silbrige spießer xtr! das ist ein drecksaubike!


 
Du sagst es woher kommst hoffentlich nicht aus A......burg. aber wie bist du an die x0 gekommen sagma die will ich auch unbedingt .


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:
Mal eben auf Tubeless umrüsten ist aber nicht ganz so leicht, wenn man sich mit dem Element noch nicht beschäftigt hat. Und wenn du es nur wegen dem Gewicht machst, dann lass' es lieber. Never change a running System.

@ CaptainBrandy:
Aus meiner Sicht ist auch die Hammerschmidt nicht das richtige für das FR. Ich hätte das Setup genommen: Kettenführung: VC-1, Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant, Kettenblätter: 36
Und egal was die Hammerschmidt kann, mit meiner Optik, aus eminer Sciht, kann die nicht mithalten. Ich bin froh die HS nicht zu haben  - Ey und was heißt hier eigentlcih Spießerkurbel


----------



## bascopeach (17. Mai 2011)

Das X0 + HS - Bike hab ich heute gesehen...das steht in Stuttgart oder? Bins gleich ma probegefahren  nein Spass, aber die Hammerschmidt kommt sowas von Ã¼bergeil, ich bin mit der Wahl total zufrieden!!

Saugeiles GerÃ¤t extrem!! AuÃerdem stand noch ein V.SR in Schwarz-GrellgrÃ¼n da.

FÃ¼r alle die erst vor kurzem bestellt haben habe ich tolle Neuigkeiten, momentaner Stand ist so dass die angesagten Fristen (6-8 Wochen) eingehalten werden kÃ¶nnen,

ich seh mein Bike also wahrscheinlich in 2-4 Wochen das erste Mal!!!!!! â¥â¥â¥â¥


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

@ bascopeach:
Paket angekommen?


----------



## bascopeach (17. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ bascopeach:
> Paket angekommen?



Na klar, hast du keine Mail bekommen? Vielen Dank, die Herren aus der Notaufnahme opfern das beste Mullbindenklebeband dass das Päckchen auch sauber verschnürt ist 

die Mixmaster hab ich heute nach Stuttgart gebracht, da ich aber noch einige Teile ändern werde hat Christopher gemeint ich soll die komplett in einem Rutsch bringen...


----------



## CaptainBrandy (17. Mai 2011)

@ broenner
Ne, ich bin aus stuttgart! Ruf bei votec an und sag, dass du das so haben willst! immer schön druck machen... Ich schau mal, was ich mir an gewicht erspare, wenn ich überall titanschrauben statt stahl reinmach


@akami:
Das du mit deiner auswahl zufrieden bist freut mich! Ich bin dies auch mit meiner. der vivid air hat übrigends ein absolut hammermäßiges anschprechverhalten! kein spürbares losbrechmoment bei 200 psi!! und das bei nem luftdämpfer! in life passt er auch ganz gut zum rahmen.
Jedem das seine und mir nur das eine! Ein schickes bike haste. wenn ich ein sx hätt würde ich da warscheinlich auch ne xtr nehmen. 
Die hs ist geil und ich geb se niewieder her... nur leichter muss sie werden!

@bascopeach
hehe... vor mir saß der kerl also auf meinem fahrrad... nene ;-) danke für das kompliment, meine fr hat auch schon ganz weiche reifen... ^^


----------



## CaptainBrandy (17. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## hardcore-666 (17. Mai 2011)

Ey, AKAMI alter Kabel Feti, die Helbel sehr mal richtig g... aus.

Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen meine zu verbauen, (Kunden gehen vor).

Werde die Bilder von meinen zu WE posten.

PS. die roten Schrauben gehen gar nicht


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Du kannst ja von der Hammerschmidt den Guard wegmontieren, dann sparste du bestimmt 200-300gramm und bei der Bodenfreiheit braucht man den eh nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:
Sei bloß vorsichtig, wenn du die Aluhebel demontierst. Mir ist dabei eine der goldenen Schrauben abgebrochen und die Hülse musste aufgebohrt werden. Ich wünsche dir ein besseres gelingen als mir. Da die goldenen Schrauben nun zerfetzt waren, blieben mir nur die Roten. Die sehen aber nur auf den Bildern so extrem knallig aus. In live geben die eine schöne Optik. - Aber recht haste, die Hebel haben eine höchst pornöse Optik  Und eine Mail habe ich leider tatsächlich nicht bekommen  - Dabei brauch ich doch die Liebe und Aufmerksamkeit.

So ich bin jetzt zu 100% Fortgebildet, was die Theorie des entlüftens einer Rock Shox Reverb angeht. Wenn das Bleedkit da ist, dann geht es an die Praxis. Sollte das ohne weitere klappen, lache ich alle Bikegeschäfte in der Nähe aus. Das sind alles Pussys keiner hat sich daran getraut. Nicht mal der, der scih als Rock Shox authorisierter Fachhändler ausgibt. Einfach nur traurig... .


----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> @ broenner
> Ne, ich bin aus stuttgart! Ruf bei votec an und sag, dass du das so haben willst! immer schön druck machen... Ich schau mal, was ich mir an gewicht erspare, wenn ich überall titanschrauben statt stahl reinmach
> 
> 
> ...


 
Capain:Endlich auch mal ein Gewichtsfetischist so wie ich bitte teil hier dann noch mit was du noch so abgespeckt hast .

Akami: Hast du gehört hast du der vivid air ist geil . Ja du findest das die HS nicht so gut passt ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Du bist halt noch so der OLDSCHOOLER.


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Naja so ganz zum Gewichtsfetischismus passt deine Konfig aber auch nicht... .

Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem V.FR-Thread:


----------



## CaptainBrandy (17. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Capain:Endlich auch mal ein Gewichtsfetischist so wie ich bitte teil hier dann noch mit was du noch so abgespeckt hast .
> 
> Akami: Hast du gehört hast du der vivid air ist geil . Ja du findest das die HS nicht so gut passt ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Du bist halt noch so der OLDSCHOOLER.



Jawoll, mein bester! bitte halt mich zurück, wenn ich irgendwelche löcher in den rahmen bohren will...


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Warum willt du Löcher in den Rahmen bohren? Dann entweicht doch das Helium  - Ich persönlich finde ja, dass ein Freerider eine gewisse Gewichtsgrenze nicht unterschreiten sollte.


----------



## giles (17. Mai 2011)

In Anlehnung an die M6 / Tox light Hinterbauten ein V.FR Light


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Warum willt du Löcher in den Rahmen bohren? Dann entweicht doch das Helium  - Ich persönlich finde ja, dass ein Freerider eine gewisse Gewichtsgrenze nicht unterschreiten sollte.


 
das ist sicherlich schwarz matt nur so am rande. metallic würde da glänzen das ist meine farbe danke akami farbe ist hammer wie bist du auf die bilder gekommen bittte um link danke


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Das ist aus dem Votec V.FR 2010-Thread.


----------



## ChaosRaven (17. Mai 2011)

Ich brauch ein V.FR mit Boxxer fürn Bikepark.. 
Würds aber in Orange oder Grün haben wollen..


----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> Jawoll, mein bester! bitte halt mich zurück, wenn ich irgendwelche löcher in den rahmen bohren will...


 
Ich glaube ich besorge mir eine carbonkette oder lasse sie auf sonderwunsch anfertigen .

Letzte frage an euch zu meiner farbe aber wirklich alllllller letzte frage ist: Das ist doch schwarz-matt oder aber sicher würde ich dann ma sagen was sagt ihr danke


----------



## starvald (17. Mai 2011)

N'Abend!

Hier mal mein diesabendlicher sinnfreier Beitrag an meinen Stammthread 

Ich wette ich fahre das schrottigste Auto von uns allen. Das ist einerseits so, weil mein Rad mehr wert ist als mein Auto. Andererseits ist das so, weil meine Frau unser "großes" Auto fährt und ich als Mann natürlich mit der Scheisskarre rumeiern darf. Letztes Wochenende hatte ich sturmfreie Bude, war aber angepisst, weil ich nur die kleine Karre hatte (Toyota Starlet BJ 99) und das Rad da nicht reinpasst. Das ganze Wochenende für mich und nur die öde Feierabendrunde? Kein'n Bock :-(

Nach einigem Grübeln habe ich es dann aber einfach mal versucht: Ein paar wenige Handgriffe an den rostigen Umlegegriffen an der kopfstützenlosen (!) Rückbank, die mottenzerfressene Decke im "Kofferraum" ausgebreitet und versucht das Dropzone in die gigantische Ladefläche zu implantieren. Schöööön sachte...

Und siehe da: Es passte! Sogar besser als in meinem Kompaktvan!! Noch schnell die beiden Laufräder rein und ab gings, tief in den Odenwald hinein. Ziel war Eberbach, wo auch nen geiler Trail mit Anliegern und Drops ist.

Die Moral von der Geschichte: Ein Mann braucht nur ein geiles Bike und keine geile Karre, um glücklich zu sein :-D

Schönen Abend noch,
Starvald


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

@ ChaosRaven:
Dito. Schön quietschig muss es sein 

@ Broenner:
Schonmal an eine Titankette gedacht? Mit Titanritzeln und co.? Da brauchste keine Sonderanfertigung. Gibt es alles schon parrat.

@ Starvald:
Richtig! Eien KArre ist nicht wichtig sondern das unmotorisierte Zweirad. Schöne Bilder und cih hoffe, du bist den Wasserfall mit dem Canyon runter


----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ ChaosRaven:
> Dito. Schön quietschig muss es sein
> 
> @ Broenner:
> ...


 
was sagst du zu meiner letzten frage wegen schwarz matt ist doch schwarz matt oder

starvald hii geiles auto noch geileres bike.  

Akami : auto ist wichtig karre muss gut aussehen MUSSS gut aussehen.


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen, welche farbe das ist aber User Scott Freerider wird es dir sagen können, da es sein Bike ist. - Naja und ich brauche kein Auto. Für das geld hätte ich mir mal lieber ein bike kaufen sollen, was da in den Lappen ging


----------



## RitzelBallerina (17. Mai 2011)

@akami : schweinegeiles Bike! Die Reverb-Fangleine lässt du wohl so? 

Hast du dir den/die Bremsgriffe beim Sturz am Rahmen/Oberrohr zerknallt? Ich hab festgestellt , wenn ich mir Bremse und Schalthebel so am Lenker fixiere , dass es meinem Fahrverhalten entgegenkommt , kracht beim Sturz grundsätzlich erst der Bremshebel auf's Oberrohr ... gefolgt von der jeweiligen Schaltbox. Ob da ein Syntace-Vorbau http://tinyurl.com/6zbpr3c hilft? Der müsste doch so einzustellen sein , dass kein Treffer mehr passiert.

Oder einfach nie wieder stürzen. *g*


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir keinen meiner Bremshebel weggehobelt sondern den Hebel der Reverb. Der ist nun sicher verstaut und angenehmer in der Bedienung ist es auch noch. Ich hoffe nur, dass cih das mit dem Entlüften packe.







Die Fangleine wird noch gesichert. Ansonsten Danke, finde das Teila cuh einfach nur genialst. Mit dem nie wieder stürzen wäre schon eine feine Sache... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (17. Mai 2011)

Ach so! Damit hab ich kein Problem ... meine KindShock lass ich oldschool per schnödem Hebel am Gestühl rauf/runter. Robust und geht auch ^^

Ihr ollen Luxusbiker wollt/könnt wohl keine Hand vom Lenker nehmen?


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn schon, denn schon und nicht kleckern sonder klotzen ist die Divise. MAn sieht ja, was ich davon habe  - Wenn cih dieses ScheiÃteil nciht wieder zum rennen bringe, dann dreh' ich ab.. .

Ich denke nicht, dass der VRO-Vorbau vor SchÃ¤den schÃ¼tzt. Wenn es vornÃ¼ber geht, dann geht's vornÃ¼ber. Mein Hebel habe ich ohne weiter drÃ¼ber nachzudenken voll in die Schusslinie montiert. Naja Versuch amcht klug und die 1 Woche Radaussetzer pluss die knapp â¬150.00,- reparaturkosten bleiben in Erinnerung.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (17. Mai 2011)

Also sind wir uns einig : Stütze sind nicht erwünscht *he he*

So , ich mach mich vom Acker. Salve & 'n schönen Abend


----------



## aerofun (18. Mai 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> ...
> 
> FÃ¼r alle die erst vor kurzem bestellt haben habe ich tolle Neuigkeiten, momentaner Stand ist so dass die angesagten Fristen (6-8 Wochen) eingehalten werden kÃ¶nnen,
> 
> ich seh mein Bike also wahrscheinlich in 2-4 Wochen das erste Mal!!!!!! â¥â¥â¥â¥



@ basco ! mit deinen news schaffst du es, das auch die restlichen "patienten" im wartezimmer gut schlafen kÃ¶nnen  

@ bilder-postenden-rest,...und ihr seit fÃ¼r die sÃ¼Ãen trÃ¤ume zustÃ¤ndig  

thx ! good n8, good ride ^^


----------



## hoernche99 (18. Mai 2011)

Die Bilder von Scott Freerider sind von meinem Bike gemacht worden. Waren mal die ersten Schnappschüsse auf die Schnelle von ihm. 
Ist das normale schwarz metallic von der Konfig. Ist ein ganz dezenter metallic Ton. Nix schwarz matt oder so.

Danke Dennis für die schönen Bilder!

Gruß


----------



## CaptainBrandy (18. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich habe mir keinen meiner Bremshebel weggehobelt sondern den Hebel der Reverb. Der ist nun sicher verstaut und angenehmer in der Bedienung ist es auch noch. Ich hoffe nur, dass cih das mit dem Entlüften packe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das schlitzschrauben, die deinen bremsgriff am lenker halten??


----------



## akami (18. Mai 2011)

Das sind M4 x 15 Schrauben mit Schlitz. Ich habe mir welche mit Inbusbestellt aber die sahen nicht schick aus. Jetzt müssen die herhalten, bis ich eine alternative gefunden habe. Die Formulaschrauben sehen zwar schick aus sind aber zu "weich" deshalb mussten vernünftige Schrauben her.

PS.:
Heute ist das RockShox Öl für die Reverb angekommen. Das Bleedkit wurde eben losgeschickt und ich habe mir eben Hadschuhe und bessere Spritzen als die von Avid besorgt. Morgen um diese Zeit werde cih berichten können, wie gut/schlecht sich die Reverb entlüften lässt.


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

So, eben ein sx bestellt!!!


----------



## akami (18. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Du wirst es nciht bereuen. Welche Konfig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (18. Mai 2011)

Konfig?? V.sx gibt's viele, aber was gönnst du dir, woruaf verzichtest du?


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

Verzichte auf Lack und 250gramm, also schwarz anodisiert, dazu schwarze Lyrik soloair rc2dh, rote dt Swiss e2000, Hammerschmidt und x9. 
 Denke das kommt ganz gut. 

Hoffe nur dass mich der Hinterbau nach dem lv 901 nicht enttäuscht. Würde eben gerne einen vivid Air oder ähnliches einbauen. Hab auch schon überlegt ob ich einen Dhx 5.0 Air den piggi Bag absägen soll und extern am Rahmen befestige, wäre eine schöne optik...naja erstmal den dt testen.


----------



## philluck (18. Mai 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Verzichte auf Lack und 250gramm, also schwarz anodisiert, dazu schwarze Lyrik soloair rc2dh, rote dt Swiss e2000, Hammerschmidt und x9.
> Denke das kommt ganz gut.
> 
> Hoffe nur dass mich der Hinterbau nach dem lv 901 nicht enttäuscht. Würde eben gerne einen vivid Air oder ähnliches einbauen. Hab auch schon überlegt ob ich einen Dhx 5.0 Air den piggi Bag absägen soll und extern am Rahmen befestige, wäre eine schöne optik...naja erstmal den dt testen.



hinterbau enttäuschen? das musst du mir jetzt bitte mal ein ticken genauer erklären. meinst du die performance beim dh? oder uphilltauglichkeit? schlagen 901 und sx nicht in die gleiche kerbe? 

ein paar seiten vorher wurde schon mal die dämpferfrage besprochen. nach mike (votec-shop frankfurt) taugt der dt dämpfer, besonders bei schwereren fahrern. am besten du rufst den mal an und lässt dich beraten


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

Meine eher die kurze dampferlänge im verhâltnis zum federweg, konnte im Shop nicht Probefahren da nur Kunden sx da waren, aber hier ist ja jeder begeistert. Hab eben noch nie ein Dämpfer unter 222mn und ohne piggybag gehabt.


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

Ein komplett weißes sx mit xtr und schwarzes mit Gold xtr.


----------



## philluck (18. Mai 2011)

wieviel FW hat eigentlich ein 901??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

200mm, kann man aber mit einem 222er Dämpfer auch auf 170mm bringen. Mir war das Rad einfach zuviel, weiß nicht wie man das beschreiben soll, sehne mich nach weniger fw, um auch Spaß beim bergauffahrn zu haben, hoffe das richtige Bike mit dem sx gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Broenner (18. Mai 2011)

Naja das v.fr oder s.r geht auch gut den berg hoch zwar nicht ganz so gut aber auch gut


----------



## philluck (18. Mai 2011)

wieder was gelernt... tja, wenn ich fragen darf, warum ist es denn kein 601 geworden?? dachte Liteville ist jetzt auch im bereich von 150-180mm FW aktiv? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich begrüße deine Entscheidung pro V.SX   aber interessieren tut es mich schon... hab schon soviele LV-Fahrer getroffen und immer das gleiche gehört a la "nie mehr was anderes!" oder auch "alles andere sind nur mountainbikes!" (das hat hier im forum einer in seiner signatur stehen...).


----------



## akami (18. Mai 2011)

Ich bin zwar noch nie ein LV gefahren aber die die Schwinge beim 301 finde ich optisch nur gräßlich. Asymetrische Kettenstreben sind auch nicht so mein Ding. - Wie schon gesagt: Erstmal muss es geil aussehen, dann muss es geil aussehen und wenn es dann auch noch geil aussieht, dann kommt die Technik


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

Weil ich nicht nochmal so blöd sein wollte soviel Geld in einen Rahmen zu stecken, ganz einfach, weil so groß ist der unterschied, bis auf die 200gramm Rahmengewicht, hoffe ich, nicht.


War aber echt ein super Rad, nur bin ich nie damit bergaufgefahren und als sich das Shutteln erledigt hatte, stand es nur rum und ich wollte was verspielteres!!


----------



## philluck (18. Mai 2011)

was willstn für haben?


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> was willstn für haben?




weg seid dem we. Jetzt muss ich wohl warten...


----------



## julezz (18. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend,
ich verfolge den Thread jetzt schon ein Weilchen und muss mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. Bin am überlegen mir ein SX zu konfigurieren. Hab aber noch ein paar offene Fragen, die ihr mir bestimmt beantworten könnt.
Gibts die Talas auf Wunsch auch in weiß? So wie sich das hier angehört hat kann ab Werk ein Bashguard und ne Kettenführung montiert werden. Kostet das nen Aufpreis. Und eigentlich viel wichtiger. Ich bin 1,72 groß (oder eher nicht) bei ner Schrittlänge von 80-81 cm und bin jetzt am überlegen ob besser ein M, oder doch ein S Rahmen passt. Hat jemand von euch mit meinen Maßen da Erfahrungen gemacht?

Als kleine Zusatzinfo noch die restliche Konfig.:
Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT                    Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve

                   Laufradsatz: DT Swiss EX 1750

Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4     

Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm

                   Cockpit: Lenker: Crank Brothers Iodine, Vorbau: Crank Brothers Iodine, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro

Sattel: Selle Italia XO     

                   Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb

                   Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Shimano XT,  Zahnkranz: Shimano XT 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Umwerfer:  Shimano XT, Kurbel: Shimano XT, Kettenblätter: 42/32/24, Kette: Shimano  XT

Grüße


----------



## akami (18. Mai 2011)

@ julezz:

1. Ich fahre ein M-Rahmen bei ~179, einer 84 SR und cih finde das Bike sitzt perfekt. Der Voteckonfigurator würde bei deinen Maßen einen M-Rahmen empfehlen aber die Frage ist, wie sind deine Vorlieben bzw. dein Bikeprofil. Ich würde an deiner Stelle ein S-Rahmen nehmen aber das wäre meine Entscheidung. Du musst dir pberlegen, was du hauptsächlich mit dem Ding machen willst und welche Größe dir angenehmer erscheint.

2. Die Fox Talas ist als OEM soweit ich weiß nur in Diamantschwarz verfügbar.

3. Für 2fach-Kurbel bietet Votec den NC17 Stinger ISCG05 an. Bashguard gibt es nur in Kombination mit der Shimano Saint Kurbel. - Aufpreis für die KeFü ~30.00,-

4. Warum die Elixir 5? Ist keien schlechte Bremse aber ich bringe die Bremse schon an meinem Hardtail an ihre Grenzen.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weitgehend helfen ansonsten einfach mal bei Votec anklingeln,

Philip


----------



## Broenner (18. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ julezz:
> 
> 1. Ich fahre ein M-Rahmen bei ~179, einer 84 SR und cih finde das Bike sitzt perfekt. Der Voteckonfigurator würde bei deinen Maßen einen M-Rahmen empfehlen aber die Frage ist, wie sind deine Vorlieben bzw. dein Bikeprofil. Ich würde an deiner Stelle ein S-Rahmen nehmen aber das wäre meine Entscheidung. Du musst dir pberlegen, was du hauptsächlich mit dem Ding machen willst und welche Größe dir angenehmer erscheint.
> 
> ...


 
Ja zu den bremsen gebe ich akami recht, ich hatte auch im v.fr die elixir 5 bestellt habe aber dann auf x0 umgeändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (18. Mai 2011)

Und ich beim SX von X.0 auf The One..


----------



## akami (18. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich finde ja, dass die Formula für's SX die einzig akkurate Bremse ist. Bei der X.0 hätte ich bei einem FR/DH-Bike angst, dass mir das Ding versagt. Da hätte ich die Formula oder Saint genommen. Wenn man auf's Gewicht achtet bleibt 'eh nur die Formula. Und wenn Saint, dann bloß die Scheibe wechseln.

Edit:
Selbst laut Avid HP hat die X.0 nur eine All Mountain freigabe, wenn man es im schnellmenü sucht. In der Produktbeschreibung soll sie wiederum Downhillfähig sein.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (18. Mai 2011)

Warum haben die Mädels von Avid die Bremshebel der Elixir CR aus Carbon gemacht , wenn's nicht (so wie z.B. akamis Hebel) nach Carbon ausschaut? Der Look ist bei der CR wie billigstes Plastik  . An der Bremse selber gibt's aber nix auszusetzen 

Hat nun irgendwer von euch schon den Mudguard hinten?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## BierSteige23 (18. Mai 2011)

Is die Elixir 5 nicht nahezu baugleich mit der Elixir CR (Druckpunktverstellung mal abgesehen). Absolut tadellose Bremse.
Würde den Aufpreis zu X0 nicht zahlen (Is nur leichter und weniger robust).
Und ob Avid oder Formula is eher so ne Geschmackfrage wie Shimano oder SRAM...Avid is halt eher leichter zu dosieren...wärend Formula und auch Saint eher digitale/bissige Bremsen...

Sind die Hebel bei der CR wirklich aus Carbon? Von der Optik mal abgesehen halt ich das etwa für genauso sinnvoll wie Flaschenhalter aus Carbon


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt meine Elixir 5 versagt schon beim leichten Downhill (wenn man das überhaupt so nenen darf) an meinem Hardtail und von daher vertraue ich dieser Bremse am SuperEnduro nicht. Und da die X0 Baugleich ist und nur ein paar Features mehr hat, könnte ich der nicht vertrauen. Laut Herstellerseite sind die Hebel aus Carbon sehen aber nicht so hübsch aus wie meine *angeb*. Ich finde die Formula vom Bremsverhalten und der Dosierbarkeit im Gegensatz zur Elixir 5 um einiges besser.
Den Mudguard habe ich bestellt, habe ihn noch nicht erhalten und werde ihn auch nach erhalt wohl nicht verbauen außer es wird mal richtig dreckig. die Optik ätzt ja mal nur... .


----------



## BierSteige23 (19. Mai 2011)

@Akami: Hattest Du an deinem Hardtail auch 200/200er Scheiben?
Und nix gegen die Carbon-Optik. Aber wenn man bei der CR nichtmal sieht dass es Carbon is...dann kann man auch gleich Kunsstoff nehmen


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

185/185 - Nagut sind keine 200er Scheiben aber das SX wird auch mehr geprügelt.

In ein paar Stunden ist es soweit, ich mache das, was sich kein Fahrradmechaniker in Lübeck traut, nichtmal die Rock Shox vertreter. Ich entlüfte die Reverb. Warum haben die Mechaniker solche Angst davor? Ich sag ja auch nciht, wenn jemand in meine Notaufnahme kommt:"Nee habe ich noch nie behandelt sowas. Das machen Sie mal lieber selber." 

Edit:
Ich habe die Reverbleitung jetzt so verlegt, dass sie nicht mit meinem Rad kollidieren kann.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

Viel Erfolg akami! Und pass auf , dass du beim Entlüften nicht über 'n Verlängerungskabel stolperst ... oder das Fell bekleckerst! *gg*

Zur Elixir CR : Von der Dosierbarkeit ist die wirklich absolute Klasse und trotzdem hab ich als erstes hinten die 185'er ab und 'ne 203'er Scheibe drauf montiert. Warum die hinten beim XM eine kleinere Scheibe verbauen verstehe wer will!? Das ist technisch völliger Blödsinn! Im Gegensatz zum PKW bremse ich beim Bike meist hinten mehr , die Kolben und damit die Druckübersetzung sind vo. & hi. eh' identisch und wenn ich richtig hart bremsen muss , hänge ich gewöhnlich mit dem Körper voll über dem Hinterrad um mein Gewicht (immerhin 92kg/1,97m) dort hin zu verlagern. 

Die Carbonbremshebel in Plastikoptik haben nur den einen Vorteil , dass der Hebel beim Sturz als erster abreisst und das Oberrohr am Rahmen weitgehend unbeschädigt bleibt. Kostentechnisch ist mir das sehr recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (19. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem hinten mehr bremsen versteh ich nicht, dann hast du aber einen guten verschleiÃ an MÃ¤nteln. Das Hinterrad steht doch recht schnell. Das Prinzip ist das gleich wie beim auto oder motorrad. Durchs bremsen wird das ganze Gewicht aufs vorderrad verlagert und dadurch sollte man auch mehr mit der Vorderradbremse arbeiten. klar benutzt man auch die hintere aber ich benutzt bestimmt zu 70-80% die v.bremse.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hke3MVjttY&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - âªMTB Fahrtechnik - 03 Bremstechnikâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## BierSteige23 (19. Mai 2011)

Bin mit der Elixir CR auch sehr zufrieden. Lässt sich auch wirklich einfach ausrichten. Dummerweise hat meine hintere Scheibe inzw. einen Schlag abgekommen und das spürt man beim Bremsen . 

Würden Plastik-Hebel nciht viel billiger abbrechen als Carbon?


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Das mit dem hinten mehr bremsen versteh ich nicht, dann hast du aber einen guten verschleiÃ an MÃ¤nteln. Das Hinterrad steht doch recht schnell. Das Prinzip ist das gleich wie beim auto oder motorrad. Durchs bremsen wird das ganze Gewicht aufs vorderrad verlagert und dadurch sollte man auch mehr mit der Vorderradbremse arbeiten. klar benutzt man auch die hintere aber ich benutzt bestimmt zu 70-80% die v.bremse.
> 
> YouTube        - âªMTB Fahrtechnik - 03 Bremstechnikâ¬â



Es ist eben nicht wie beim Auto da du als Mountainbiker automatisch dein Gewicht weit nach hinten verlagerst um Druck auf dieses Rad zu bekommen. Beim PKW geht das Gewicht automatisch stark auf die Vorderachse und hinten hebt's das Fahrzeug aus. Weshalb auch elektronisch oder mechanisch eine Bremskraftreduzierung erfolgt da ein Blockieren hinten verhindert werden soll. 
LÃ¤dst du deinen Kofferraum richtig voll (vergleichbar mit Gewichtsverlagerung beim Bike stark nach hinten) bremst diese Bremse auch wesentlich stÃ¤rker mit. NatÃ¼rlich bremse ich auch vorne , aber die ist bei mir irgendwie nur 'ne UnterstÃ¼tzungsbremse zur FÃ¼hrung und Kontrolle. Vorne bin ich so gut wie nie im Grenzbereich kurz vor'm Blockieren , hinten stÃ¤ndig *gg* 

Egal , jeder bremst halt wie's ihm liegt/gefÃ¤llt. 

@BierSteige : da hast du zu 100% Recht!!! *g*

Lustig finde ich den Satz "Auf rutschigem oder lockerem Untergrund ist die Vorderradbremse mit Vorsicht zu behandeln oder gar nicht zu benutzen" 

... kein Problem , ich fahr nur auf Asphalt


----------



## Platzhoersch (19. Mai 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Zur Elixir CR : Von der Dosierbarkeit ist die wirklich absolute Klasse und trotzdem hab ich als erstes hinten die 185'er ab und 'ne 203'er Scheibe drauf montiert. Warum die hinten beim XM eine kleinere Scheibe verbauen verstehe wer will!? Das ist technisch völliger Blödsinn! Im Gegensatz zum PKW bremse ich beim Bike meist hinten mehr , die Kolben und damit die Druckübersetzung sind vo. & hi. eh' identisch und wenn ich richtig hart bremsen muss , hänge ich gewöhnlich mit dem Körper voll über dem Hinterrad um mein Gewicht (immerhin 92kg/1,97m) dort hin zu verlagern.



Technischer Blödsinn? Genau das eben nicht. Mit ein paar Grundkenntnissen der technischen Mechanik lässt sich sehr schnell abschätzen, dass es keine schlechte Überlegung ist, hinten eine Scheibengröße kleiner als vorne zu verbauen, wenn man eine annähernd gleiche Dosierbarkeit erreichen möchte. Durch die Kräfteverteilung beim Bremsen (meist geht man da von einem Verhältnis 70/30 VR/HR aus) wird bei gleicher Fingerkraft am Bremshebel das Hinterrad viel eher anfangen zu rutschen als das Vorderrad. Das ist keine Sache des Glaubens, das ist Fakt. 

Ob man auf die gleichmäßige Dosierbarkeit Wert legt ist eine andere Frage. Das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## philluck (19. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Technischer Blödsinn? Genau das eben nicht. Mit ein paar Grundkenntnissen der technischen Mechanik lässt sich sehr schnell abschätzen, dass es keine schlechte Überlegung ist, hinten eine Scheibengröße kleiner als vorne zu verbauen, wenn man eine annähernd gleiche Dosierbarkeit erreichen möchte. Durch die Kräfteverteilung beim Bremsen (meist geht man da von einem Verhältnis 70/30 VR/HR aus) wird bei gleicher Fingerkraft am Bremshebel das Hinterrad viel eher anfangen zu rutschen als das Vorderrad. Das ist keine Sache des Glaubens, das ist Fakt.
> 
> Ob man auf die gleichmäßige Dosierbarkeit Wert legt ist eine andere Frage. Das ist Geschmackssache.



*unterschreib*


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

@akami: der Votec-Mudguard ist echt hässlich aber irgendwie ist Eigenbau an dieser Hinterbau-Konstruktion 'ne Fummelei und hält vermutlich nur eine Fahrt. Ich hoffe dass das Ding wenigstens 'n bissl Siff vom Dämpfer/Umwerfer fern hält. 
Der Preis ist ehrlich gesagt purer Wucher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

@ MudGuard:
1. Ich habe mir das Ding nur geholt, wenn es mal wirklich matschig und dreckig wird. NÃ¤chsten Monat geht es zum Biken in die Eifel und sollte es regnen, dann werde ich froh sein, das Ding zu haben.

2. Ja der Preis ist Wucher und die Optik ist mies aber es ist besser als jeder Eigenbau und auch besser von der reinigung und Handhabung als ein Neoprenkondom.

3. Der DÃ¤mpfer ist halt vor direktem Beschuss geschÃ¼tzt. Vielleicht ist das Ding auch ganz sinnvoll, wenn es mal in ein GelÃ¤nde mit vielen, losen und kleinen Steinen geht, um Dellen und "Politur" vorzubeugen.

4. Im ganzen bin ich Froh, das Ding zu haben, wenn es noch kommen sollte, damit ich auf alles gefasst bin und die â¬29.95,- machen bei einem Gesamtpreis von knapp â¬4.500,- den Bock auch nicht mehr fett und es ist immer noch billiger als ein neuer DÃ¤mpfer.


----------



## philluck (19. Mai 2011)

also wenn du wirklich 4500 bezahlt hast, haben se dich verarscht


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Es sind nicht ganz â¬4.500,- und soviel habe ich nicht bei Votec bezahlt sondern das ist das ZubehÃ¶r... .


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

W H A T ? 4500 Glocken? Beim ersten Kratzer würde ich heulen und schreien!


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gelassen geblieben als der Reverbhebel sich verabschiedet hat  -- Naja man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.

Edit:
Und wirklich weniger habt ihr für eure Bikes ja auch nciht bezahlt.


----------



## philluck (19. Mai 2011)

also für das geld... hm... ehrlich jetzt? für 4500eier hätte mich schon eher bei anderen Herstellern umgesehen... klar ist ein votec nice, aber mMn bis 3, vllt 3200 . die preislichen regionen die sich dann auftun sind ja... also ein auf maß gefertigtes nicolai, ein intense trazer 2, ecommencal etc. machen dann doch noch mal mehr her. wo du ja schon meintest das für dich zuerst mal das aussehen kommt, es danach gut aussehen muss und es letztendlich auch noch gut aussehen muss.....  

oder bist du einfach so angefixxt von votec?


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich eine halbe Ewigkeit nach einem für mich passenden Bike umgesehen. Und beim Votec passte einfach alles. Die Optik gefiel mir am besten. Es hatte die Ausstattung, die ich wollte und der Preis passte auch. Alles andere passte mir von der Optik nicht oder cih fühlte mich verarscht beim Preis/Ausstattungsverhältnis und ganz ehrlich, ich bin froh das SX genommen zu haben.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

Bei mir war bei 2500 Schluss mit lustig xD


----------



## philluck (19. Mai 2011)

na aber hallo auch ich bin froh das du dich dazu entschieden hast! bei so nem fetten rad steigt der "haben will"-faktor doch erheblich an und warten wirs mal ab, in 1-2 jahren haben vllt mehr leute gecheckt was man bei votec gutes für sein geld bekommt und ich kann meinen bock besser verkaufen 

aber so zur info, mein v.sr, ohne reverb, kostet 2900... das ist doch noch deutlich weniger als 4500. bei der differenz ist auch noch das ein oder andere goody drinne. ich seh aber gerade nicht wirklich wo der krasse mehrpreis herkommt? die xtr alleine kanns ja nicht sein. hab die HS drinne die bekanntlich auch nicht sonderlich nett zum konto ist.


----------



## MarcKampmann (19. Mai 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> na aber hallo auch ich bin froh das du dich dazu entschieden hast! bei so nem fetten rad steigt der "haben will"-faktor doch erheblich an und warten wirs mal ab, in 1-2 jahren haben vllt mehr leute gecheckt was man bei votec gutes für sein geld bekommt und ich kann meinen bock besser verkaufen
> 
> aber so zur info, mein v.sr, ohne reverb, kostet 2900... das ist doch noch deutlich weniger als 4500. bei der differenz ist auch noch das ein oder andere goody drinne. ich seh aber gerade nicht wirklich wo der krasse mehrpreis herkommt? die xtr alleine kanns ja nicht sein. hab die HS drinne die bekanntlich auch nicht sonderlich nett zum konto ist.




wollen wir hoffen das votec den karren nicht noch mal in den Sand setzt, das haben sie ja schon ein paar mal geschafft !! Dann würde es mit dem verkauf des bikes in ein paar Jahren nicht so gut aussehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Also das Bike von Votec konfiguriert kostet â¬3598.90,- und dazu kommen folgende Upgrades:

1. Andere MÃ¤ntel und SchlÃ¤uche: ~60.00,-
2. Bashguard fÃ¼r XTR-Kurbel: ~â¬76.00,-
3. KettenfÃ¼hrung: ~â¬30.00,-
4. Votec hat mir den Cane Creek Angle Set Steuersatz verbaut: â¬90.00,-
5. Kettenstrebenschutz: ~â¬11.00,-
6. Pedale: ~â¬210.00,-
7. Carbonspacer: ~â¬9.00,-
8. Griffe + Barplugs: ~â¬55.00,-
9. Unterrohrschutz: ~â¬13.00,-
10. Carbonbremshebel: ~â¬160.00
11. Aluminiumventilkappen: â¬7.00,-

12. Und wer mÃ¶chte kann auch noch den Reverbhebel fÃ¼r links mitrechnen: ~100.00,-


Wenn ich nix vergessen habe, dann kommt das soweit hin. Der Gesamtpreis belÃ¤uft sich ohne Verpackung, ohne Versand und ohne Rabatte auf ~â¬4420.00,- .


----------



## Username123 (19. Mai 2011)

@akami

wie lang ist denn der Vorbau bei deinem V.SX?
Habe exakt die gleichen Maße 1,79m und 84cm Schrittlänge und bei einem 58er Oberrohr wie beim M Rahmen braucht man ja schon wieder einen 10cm Vorbau, was optisch wieder recht bescheiden aussieht

Der L Rahmen ist dagegen mit einem 50er Sitzrohr wieder viel zu groß.

edit: ist das ein 1.5er Steuerrohr und welchen Steuersatz hast du?

Gruß


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Moin Username123!

Ich habe einen 75mm Vorbau mit 1cm Spacer und muss sagen, das passt für mich perfekt! 
Durch den CaneCreek Steuersatz kommt der Gabelschaft auch noch näher an den Körper ran als beim FSA. Also müsste auch noch ein wenig kürzer passen, wenn du wie ich einen kürzeren Vorbaubevorzugst und den FSA benutzt. Von Votec aus kommt aber der Tipp den Vorbau nicht kürzer als 75mm zu wählen, da das Bike sonst zu unrhuig werden soll.


----------



## xysiu33 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leut, 

wenn ich zu dem Gesamtpreis von akami auch mein Senf dazu geben darf, muss ich sagen, dass es sich auf den ersten Blick sehr hoch anschaut, 
aber guckt euch mal die Ausstattung an !

Vor allem das Zubehör. Bei anderen Bikes wäre das superbe Zubehör auch nicht dabei gewesen. Mann muss zuerst immer den Preis des Bikes ab Werk betrachten. Und da kann eigentlich nur ein anderer Versender mitmahchen - sonst kann manns vergessen. 

Was mich nur etwas "stört" - habe ich in einem früheren Beitrag bereits erwähnt - ist die Tatsache, dass aufgrund der Rahmengeometrie, kein anderer Dämpfer verbaut werden kann. Ich meine z. B. ein Fox DHX oder ähnliches. Für ein Enduro-Bike wäre das optimal. So bin ich bei dem DT und Fox etwas skeptisch, wenn man das Bike oft über richtig rüppige Trails jagt sowie öftes dropt. Sonst ist die Optik und Ausstattung - und vor allem Custom-Baukasten - einfach nur spitze. 

Persönlich habe ich mich trotzdem gegen Votec entschieden, obwohl ich gerne ein Enduro-Bike hätte, da haben aber andere Faktoren eine wichtigere Rolle gespielt: brauche z. B. eher ein AM da ich nicht so oft auf ruppigen Alpen-Trails oder BikePark unterwegs bin. Deshalb kommt ein AM ins Haus. Damit kann ich auch ab und zu ein Marathon fahren. Das Ding wird zwar auch nicht günstig aber egal. Bloß so viel Geld für neue Parts auszugeben, werde ich bestimmt nicht - das würde mir zu sehr weh tun. Sonst: viel Spaß mit deiner S-Klasse "akami". 
Hast du schon an eine Bikeversicherung gedacht ?

aber trotzdem: 4,5 k ist schon eine Menge Holz - alter Schwede.... 
Hätte mir dafür ein Votec SX + ein schönes Marathon-Hardtail geholt...

Aber wie bereits erwähnt: man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Moin xysiu33!

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich mir einfach mal ein richtig fettes Bike gegönnt habe und total zufrieden mit meiner Wahl bin. Versichert ist das Ding über meine ultimative Allroundversicherung. Da ich mehrere Bikes habe, sind diese als Sammlung versichert. - Welches Bike willst du dir denn jetzt holen? Ich würde zu einem Nicolai Helius AM tendieren, das kannste dir auch richtig schick kanfigurieren lassen *sabber*.

Grüße.


----------



## nightprowler (19. Mai 2011)

Gut das Votec kein gescheites AM baut,oh mein Gott "DORTMUNDER".

Nightprowler.


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Vielelciht gefällt ihm das XM einfach nicht. Würde cih zwar auch nicht verstehen aber amnchmal ist das so. Wobei sich XM und SX ja auch nicht so krass unterscheiden... .


----------



## nightprowler (19. Mai 2011)

Ne,DORTMUNDER sind so.

Uwe.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

Ich würde auch sagen : das V-XM ist echt zum kotzen ... 




... wenn's in der Ecke steht weil's draußen unwettert wie blöde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Wie hast du dir dein XM eigentlich zusammen gestellt?


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

XL (auf Grund meiner Größe) schwarz/weis 
Revelation + DT
XT-Gruppe 
Avid ElixirCR
KindShock
SL Sitze ^^
Stylo WC Vorbau
DT Swiss EX 1750
14,undirgendwas kg


Alles in allem bin ich hoch zufrieden. Ist 'n geiles Bike und lässt sich hervorragend fahren.


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Damit wirst du auf jeden Fall deinen Spaß haben.
Ich sehe gerade, dass sich im XM-Konfigurator die "Fox F32 150 Talas FIT 2010 (Aktionspreis)" und die "Rock Shox Revelation RLT Dual Position 150" enorm im Preis unterscheiden und zwar um einen ganzen Euro


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

... und in der Lieferfrist? 4 Monate? *gg*

Erst wollte ich die voriges Jahr angebotene Magura haben , aber dann hab ich das Theater der Käufer dieser Gabel gelesen/gehört , dass dann doch die Revelation 
bestellt wurde. Klar , es geht immer besser aber mit RS hab ich noch nie in den Eimer gegriffen. So geht's mir auch mit der XT Gruppe , bin halt 'n Oldschoolbiker
und da ich wirklich alles am Bike selber mach , bleib ich bei dem was ich beherrsche.

Beim SX hätte ich mich allerdings zur HS hinreissen lassen *hehe*


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Lieber Voteckunde,
aufgrund der geringen Nachfrage des V.XM beginnen wir mit dem Rahmenbau frühestens 
Mitte Oktober. Wir bitten um ihr Versträndnis und hoffen, Sie können sich für die Kunden
freuen, welche Ihr Bike schon haben bzw. früher als Sie haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Votec


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

BESTSELLER
1. Votec V.XM
2. Votec V.SX
3. Votec V.FR
4. Votec V.MR



Ich hätte auch das SX genommen , aber mir ist der L Rahmen 'n Tick zu klein bei 1,97m. Klingt komisch,
ist aber leider so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (19. Mai 2011)

Hört auf von neuen Bikes zu schwärmen!
Das SX steht noch netma aufm Hof und ich überleg schon an einem FR oder Morewood Makulu oder Izimu... :/


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Moin Chaos!

Ich bin auch am überlegen mir das Ghost DH zu kaufen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass sich das SX anfühlt wie mein alter Freerider (Scott Nitrous Ten 2007). Wo wir beim Thema sind, hier ist ein sehr schönes Video meines alten Scott >IBC-TV Feel the Green


----------



## nightprowler (19. Mai 2011)

Da laßt Euch aber mal nicht vom Oberförster erwischen.

Cooles Video,morgen hab ich frei ,muß sofort biken.

Nightprowler.


----------



## philluck (19. Mai 2011)

mehr off-topic geht nicht, aber:
schei** auf morgen, man geht morgens radeln!
hab mich gestern abend bei gerstensaft und rauchzeugs zu einer runde mit ca. 35km überreden lassen - wohlgemerkt um halb 7 heute morgen. aufstehen war hart, is klar, aber ich sags euch... mit dem frühtau zu berge und der tag kann kommen... oder so ähnlich (bin leidenschaftlicher sprichwortzerpflücker).
vom dauergrinsen genervte kollegen waren ganz schön kleinlaut als ich denen das "frühsportpensum" auf komoot gezeigt habe 


back to topic:

hast du beim angleset schon verschiedene winkel ausprobiert? wie groß/deutlich spürt man den unterschied zwischen -1,5 und +1,5? wie sehr ein 0,5er schritt? bin ja schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir auch eins rein knallen soll. bin aber noch skeptisch ob der handhabung.


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Votec eine Email geschrieben, da sie vergessen haben mir die anderen Lagerschalen mit zu schicken. Ich habe jetzt den Lenkwinkel 1° flacher und kann nur sagen, dass Teil lüppt saugeil. Wie es ohne Angleset ist bzw. im Standartwinkel kann ich nicht sagen aber ändern würde ich momentan nichts wollen. So ist es optimal für mich eingestellt.


----------



## hardcore-666 (19. Mai 2011)

@Akami

Hab gerade mal Zeit und wollte mein Hebel tauschen.

Wie bekomme ich die beiden Goldschrauben ab, die untere kann man zwar rausdrehen, aber die obere dreht sich nur.


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:
Ja genau davon habe ich gesprochen. Ich bin von der Seite, wo die Schraube gelöst ist mit einer M4x15 Schraube rein und habe sie dann mit einem Inbus entgeben der Drehrichtung der Torxschraube gedreht und von Oben habe ich dann die Torxschraube rausgedreht. Aber sei Vorsichtig bei Hebel 1 ging das super. Bei Hebel 2 ist die Torxschraube gebrochen und cih musste durchbohren.


----------



## Broenner (19. Mai 2011)

Hoi,

Morgen ruf ich mal mike an wollte ich halt mal sagen.

Akami, bist du das auf dem video.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Aber sei Vorsichtig bei Hebel 1 ging das super. Bei Hebel 2 ist die Torxschraube gebrochen und cih musste durchbohren.



Das ist doch alles nagelneu! Rechts rum gedreht , wa?


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Tausch du mal die Hebel, dann reden wir weiter... . 

Natürlich bin ich das Broenner, erkennt man mich etwa nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (19. Mai 2011)

@akami: bist das echt du? wenn ja, respekt, saugeiles video!!

Wann gibts denn mal n paar V.SX Actionvideos? Kennt ihr vielleicht irgendwas vom SX in bewegten Bildern? Das wäre echt geil!


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxN8oHXfDTY"]YouTube        - âªFallen Leaves - Laubsurfingâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne nur das 2010er SX-Video mit dem Slayer welches ich hier im Forum schon mal gepostet habe. Nächste Woche bin ich mit 'nem Kollegen zum Shreddern und Bildmaterial amchen verabredet


----------



## adiboo (19. Mai 2011)

n'abend
war gestern auf erster erkundungsotur mit meinem v.fr:
Uphill: absolut stark, wippfrei, konnte alles fahren, was meine freunde mit am/enduro bikes auch fuhren.
handling in engen kurven(spitzkehren): überraschend agil, kein problem. super zu fahren in technisch schwierigem gelände.
downhill: bügelte wurzeln, treppen und dergleichen weg wie n?panzer.
und zum schluss: bremse formula the one: beisst, beisst beisst.......wie ich es mag!!!!
das geilste bike, das ich je unter dem hintern hatte!!!!!
gruss aus der schweiz


----------



## akami (19. Mai 2011)

@ adiboo: Das klingt ja wie mein SX


----------



## Platzhoersch (20. Mai 2011)

adiboo schrieb:


> n'abend
> war gestern auf erster erkundungsotur mit meinem v.fr:
> Uphill: absolut stark, wippfrei, konnte alles fahren, was meine freunde mit am/enduro bikes auch fuhren.
> handling in engen kurven(spitzkehren): überraschend agil, kein problem. super zu fahren in technisch schwierigem gelände.
> ...



Man ich freue mich echt, dass ich nichts Halbes wie eine Enduro bestellt habe, sondern ebenfalls ein V.FR. Fährst du es mit Totem oder Boxxer? Zweifachkettenblatt oder Hammerschmidt?


----------



## RitzelBallerina (20. Mai 2011)

Spricht wirklich für sich , dass die Leute hier mit ihren Bikes so zufrieden sind. Bin mal gespannt ob Votec das Geschäft so am Laufen hält und besonders darauf ,wo's die nächsten Jahre in punkto Modellkonzept , Preise und Lieferfristen hin geht.


----------



## akami (20. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Man ich freue mich echt, dass ich nichts Halbes wie eine Enduro bestellt habe, sondern ebenfalls ein V.FR. Fährst du es mit Totem oder Boxxer? Zweifachkettenblatt oder Hammerschmidt?



Wieso etwas halbes? Jedem das richtige für seinen Einsatzzweck. Ich glaube, wenn du entsprechende Touren und Steigungen fahren wollen würdest wie ich, dann würde das FR auch ganz schnell in der Ecke stehen.




RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Spricht wirklich für sich , dass die Leute hier mit ihren Bikes so zufrieden sind. Bin mal gespannt ob Votec das Geschäft so am Laufen hält und besonders darauf ,wo's die nächsten Jahre in punkto Modellkonzept , Preise und Lieferfristen hin geht.



Bevor die weiter in punkto Bikekonzept arbeiten, sollten die die sich mal in Sachen Kundenservice fortbilden. Bei uns auf müssen Mitarbeiter, die nicht Kunden- bzw. Patientenorintiert arbeiten zur Zwangsfortbildung.
In Sachen Rahmenkonzept habe ich gehört, dass auch Votec anfangen möchte die Zugverlegung durch den Rahmen zu führen. Finde ich persönlich nicht so schön aber momentan bin ich eh auf dem Stand, dass das SX mein erstes und letztes Votec ist.


----------



## Platzhoersch (20. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Wieso etwas halbes? Jedem das richtige für seinen Einsatzzweck. Ich glaube, wenn du entsprechende Touren und Steigungen fahren wollen würdest wie ich, dann würde das FR auch ganz schnell in der Ecke stehen.



Hehe, das war absichtlich so formuliert  Wollte dich ein wenig ärgern ;-) Ich finde z.B. das V.SR auch super cool. Bei mir ist es nur das V.FR geworden, weil ich bei meinem Körpergewicht etwas sehr robustes haben wollte. Übrigens werde ich damit auch selber den Berg hoch fahren. In wie weit das geht, kann ich Sonntag vermelden.

Viele Grüße, Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platzhoersch (20. Mai 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Spricht wirklich für sich , dass die Leute hier mit ihren Bikes so zufrieden sind. Bin mal gespannt ob Votec das Geschäft so am Laufen hält und besonders darauf ,wo's die nächsten Jahre in punkto Modellkonzept , Preise und Lieferfristen hin geht.



Da bin ich auch gespannt. Vor allem wenn man sich mal auf www.unternehmensregister.de die Bilanzen der Heydenbike GmbH & Co KG ansieht, wird es echt  mal Zeit schwarze Zahlen zu schreiben....


----------



## bascopeach (20. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> In Sachen Rahmenkonzept habe ich gehört, dass auch Votec anfangen möchte die Zugverlegung durch den Rahmen zu führen. .



Wow, im Gegensatz zu dir finde ich das megageil! A la Mondraker Summum, total dufte, aber mal anders, woher hast du denn diese News??


----------



## adiboo (20. Mai 2011)

@ Platzhoersch: Totem (und die weisse gefällt mir jeden Tag besser) und HS
@ akami: gebe dir Recht: für stundenlange Touren ist das FR zu schwer (17.5 kg), ist ja aber auch nicht sein einsatzgebiet. war trotzdem erstaunt wie mühelos es sich bergauf pedalieren liess. Und dann halt zum runterfahren.....leckerlecker!!!


----------



## akami (20. Mai 2011)

Geschafft!
Ich habe soeben die Reverb erfolgreich entlüftet und habe wieder ein volleinsatzfähiges Enduro. Deshalb geht es jetzt auch gleich auf den Trail


----------



## MarcKampmann (20. Mai 2011)

aber vorsichtig mit dem 4500 hobel


----------



## akami (20. Mai 2011)

Eher auf den Fahrer aufpassen, der ist um einiges mehr wert. Eine Versicherung rechnet ein Menschenleben mit 2Millionen Euro  - Aber keine angst ich werde lieb dein zu meinem SX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platzhoersch (20. Mai 2011)

*So Freunde, das schönste Bike ever ;-) (Rest in meinem Album):*


----------



## MarcKampmann (20. Mai 2011)

nice


----------



## Broenner (20. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch sehr geiles Bike sehr geil. Viel SPASSSSS diese woche KW:21KOMMT MEins.


----------



## akami (20. Mai 2011)

Jau sehr steiles Teil


----------



## gotboost (20. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> *So Freunde, das schönste Bike ever ;-) (Rest in meinem Album):*



In Frankfurt abgeholt? Da hab ich's gesehen. Wie gesagt, baut einen Zerostack Steuersatz ein , dann kommt die Front tiefer und dazu noch eine flache boxxerbrücke, tut der Optik viel gutes!!


----------



## akami (20. Mai 2011)

PS.:
Ich habe heute mal mein SX ein wenig getrieben und das Ding macht einfach nur Laune. Ich danke mal in den Klassen XM/FR wird das nicht anders aussehen.

_*Und denkt dran eure Reverbhebel zu schützen!*_


----------



## Platzhoersch (20. Mai 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> In Frankfurt abgeholt? Da hab ich's gesehen. Wie gesagt, baut einen Zerostack Steuersatz ein , dann kommt die Front tiefer und dazu noch eine flache boxxerbrücke, tut der Optik viel gutes!!



Ja das stand heute noch in Frankfurt, aber es wurde gebracht 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die hohe Front bisher sehr begrüße. Mal sehen, ob ich damit genügend Druck aufs Vorderrad bekomme....


----------



## RitzelBallerina (21. Mai 2011)

Aber hallo! Der Hirsch hat echt 'ne geile Farbkombi! Das Weiss kommt ziemlich cool , von der Boxxer bis zur Schaltbox und da fügt sich sogar das Grün ein. Wer hätte das gedacht!?

@akami : So schaut's aus! Das kann dir hier definitiv auch jeder XM'er bestätigen.


----------



## aerofun (21. Mai 2011)

@ritzelballerina: das grün hat er dran, damit er im wald nich so auffällt 

@platzhoersch: absolut geiles bike ... auch die farbkombi hat mich überzeugt


----------



## CaptainBrandy (21. Mai 2011)

Geiles Teil! Glückwunsch!! Was wiegt es denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (21. Mai 2011)

Update 21.05.2011 (Ende KW20): *V.FR immer noch nicht da! *

Und was lernen wir aus der Geschicht? Sich bei VOTEC auf, per Email, angekündigte Lieferzeiten zu verlassen, lohnt sich NICHT! 
Wie kann man (in diesem Fall _Firma_) so *unzuverlässig* sein? Aber vorher schön in der Email schreiben..._ jaja dat wird schon ausjeliefert_....  bin immer mehr *desillusioniert* !

*@ Platzhoersch: Sehr stylisches Bike, gefällt mir wirklich sehr!! ... ein sehr guter Freund behauptet, wenn er von seinem Mondraker Durham R spricht: "braun ist das neue schwarz" und so siehts aus! *


----------



## FALBERT (21. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Update 21.05.2011 (Ende KW20): *V.FR immer noch nicht da! *
> 
> Und was lernen wir aus der Geschicht? Sich bei VOTEC auf, per Email, angekündigte Lieferzeiten zu verlassen, lohnt sich NICHT!
> Wie kann man (in diesem Fall _Firma_) so *unzuverlässig* sein? Aber vorher schön der Email schreiben... jaja dat wird schon ausjeliefert....  bin immer mehr desillusioniert !
> ...


 Moin Nofear wann hast du denn bestellt


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Mai 2011)

15.02.2011


----------



## FALBERT (21. Mai 2011)

Na Klasse ich hab am 17.03. bestellt und geliefert werden soll angeblich ende 21. anfang 22. Kw. da du ja locker 4 Wochen vor mir bestellt  hast werde ich wohl dieses Jahr ein super Geschenk zu Weihnachten bekommen.


----------



## Platzhoersch (21. Mai 2011)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! Glückwunsch!! Was wiegt es denn??


 Kann es nur mit Personenwage wiegen. Knapp über 18kg, vielleicht sogar 18,5. Sind halt viele schwere Sachen dran  Aber ich habe mir absichtlich einen "Panzer" konfiguriert...


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

@ <NoFear> / FALBERT:
Diese Diskussionen und angeblichen Liefertermine habe ich auch mit Votec noch und nöcher durchgekaut. Ich habe am *18.01.* bestellt und hier stand es dann am *12.05.*. Diese Hinhaltetaktik von Votec ist echt nicht schön. Auch wenn mein SX schweinegeil ist, muss Votec echt mit einer Wahnsinnsinnovation daher kommen, damit ich da nochmal bestelle.


----------



## FALBERT (21. Mai 2011)

Vor allem diese Lügengeschichten bei meinem letzten Anruf wurde mir gesagt man hätte mir gerade vor 1 Minute auf meine Mailbox gesprochen da ich aber überhaupt keine eingerichtet habe frage ich mich wen die angerufen haben.


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Mai 2011)

wenn ich das hier lese... dann 

also akami, ich behaupte jetzt mal vorsichtig, dass ich vom V.FR auch sehr überzeugt sein werde. ob ich aber jemals jemandem raten würde bei VOTEC zu bestellen ist die andere geschichte. denn mit dieser art der "kundenfreundlichkeit" werden die viele vergraulen, denn so ne schmiede lebt zuletzt auch von der mund-zu-mund-propaganda!

nun gut, ich werde mich nachher voller FREUDE auf mein _altes/NEUES_ Bergamont ENDURO 9.0 setzen und mir den Frust aus'm Leib biken!


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Ja das stand heute noch in Frankfurt, aber es wurde gebracht
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich die hohe Front bisher sehr begrüße. Mal sehen, ob ich damit genügend Druck aufs Vorderrad bekomme....



welche bremsen sind das an deinem bike??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Avid Elixir 5.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (21. Mai 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Kann es nur mit Personenwage wiegen. Knapp über 18kg, vielleicht sogar 18,5. Sind halt viele schwere Sachen dran  Aber ich habe mir absichtlich einen "Panzer" konfiguriert...



ob 18,5 oder 17,2 in meinem fall... ist beides schon echt schwer... aber bin gestern mit meinem eine der schlimmsten steigungen um stuttgart hochgekommen. nicht schnell, aber stetig. 
Ehrlich... ich bn so hin und weg von meiner fr... 
nur das eine x0 triggerle fehlt mir noch... 
Ich wünsch dir dicke abfahrten und ordentliche Adrenalinschübe! 
...und bitte vor nem sprung nicht plötzlich das zweifeln anfangen! 
so lange du oben bist, regelt die kleine das schon...


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Ich kann zwar nur vom SX sprechen aber ich denke mal das FR ist da noch etwas gewaltiger und ich kann nur sagen:"Nicht denken, machen! Das Fahrwerk bügelt alles platt."

@ FALBERT:
Die Märchengeschichten sind der Hammer. Mal geht es nciht weiter wegen dem einen Bauteil. Dann wegen dem anderen. Mal ist alles da, mal fehlt wieder alles. Ich bin froh, dass meins endlich hier steht. Haltet durch.


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. Mai 2011)

*Next one! *


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Saugeil! - Ist die Lyric abgesenkt?


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Mai 2011)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen!  TOP Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Nächste Woche soll es auch mal ein paar Aktionpics von meinem SX und mir geben. Bis dahin:


----------



## hardcore-666 (21. Mai 2011)

mal ne böde Frage, sieht jemand mein Profilbild, oder bin ich zu doof es hoch zu laden


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

@ hardcore-666:
Man sieht nix


----------



## hardcore-666 (21. Mai 2011)

sieht man sein eigens Profilbild nicht?


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

In der Regel schon


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> mal ne böde Frage, sieht jemand mein Profilbild, oder bin ich zu doof es hoch zu laden



Der Jesus aus Dogma? Ich seh den..


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Bis eben war der aber noch nicht da. Zwinkerst du auch immer zu deinem SX rüber?


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Bis eben war der aber noch nicht da. Zwinkerst du auch immer zu deinem SX rüber?



Nöö..







Ich lieg mit dem im Bett und streichel es liebevoll..


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Krankenfürsorge @ Kratzer


----------



## hardcore-666 (21. Mai 2011)

@ akami

Jooooo!!!!

Überlege mir gerade noch ein FR anzuschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobeissen (21. Mai 2011)

Bis welche Drophöhen ist das SX eigentlich freigegeben?


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

@ tobeissen:
Also so wie ich das sehe ist das SX nicht für bestimmte Drophöhen freigegeben. Es kommt hauptsächlich auf dich und deine Technik an. Wenn du über ein 50cm Drop rollst mit 5km/h und ohne jegliches hochreißen des Vorderrades, wäre nicht mal das V.FR für dich freigegeben. - Mit entsprechender Technik und entsprechendem Fahrergewicht denke ich mal sind auch 3 Meter und ein wenig mehr kein Problem. Habe schon ganz andere 160mm Bikes sowas droppen sehen. - Du siehst es kommt drauf an, was du daraus machst.


----------



## tobeissen (21. Mai 2011)

@akami:
Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich droppe mit meinem Hardtail ca. 80cm, aber ich bin mir auch bewusst, dass es der Gabel und besonders den Laufrädern nicht all zu gut tut, trotz guter Technik.

Wenn ich das SX unterm Arsch hab sollten aus den 80cm natürlich deutlich mehr werden...
Aus deiner Aussage schließe ich, dass ich mir materialtechnisch kleine Sorgen machen muss. Klingt gut.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme das Bike bald. Die Papiere seien anscheinend beim Zoll und die Lieferung sollte in der kommenden Woche erfolgen.

Grüße


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Mit welchen Federelemnten hast du dein Bike bstellt?


----------



## tobeissen (21. Mai 2011)

2x Fox


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Die Gabel hat eine DH-freigabe und der Dämpfer eine FR-freigabe. Sollte also passen. Hoffentlich hast du dir auch entsprechende Bremsen für deine Vorhaben bestellt.

Und 80cm sind doch nicht viel oder Dropst du die ins Flat? Bei einer ordentlichen Landung sollten auch mehr als 80cm drin sein, je nach Ausstattung des Bikes.


----------



## tobeissen (21. Mai 2011)

ich hab schon gelesen, dass der DT-Swiss für schwerere Personen empfohlen wir, aber mit einen 75kg müsste ich mit den FOX-Elementen gut beraten sein.


----------



## tobeissen (21. Mai 2011)

Jup ich sprach von einem Drop ins Flache. Am Hardtail ist ne Reba dran (die gar nichst kann), 100mm Travel.


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Da steigst du mit dem SX in ein völlig neues Bikegefühl. Wie sieht denn der Rest deiner Konfig aus? - Also meine FOXElemente arbeiten saugut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobeissen (21. Mai 2011)

Meine Konfiguration lautet wie folgt:

Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9


Stimmt, du hast auch vorne und hinten FOX. Freut mich zu hören das du damit zufrieden bist. Sollte mir dann auch so gehen...


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Klingt doch gut und deinen Spaß solltest damit auch haben. Jetzt muss es nur noch kommen.


----------



## tobeissen (21. Mai 2011)

Jup, nun muss es NUR noch kommen...

Wie geht es deiner Hand?


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Alles wieder heile. Nur noch ein bisl Schorf druff. Gestern habe ich mein SX schon wieder schön geprügelt und nächste Woche hoffe ich, schaffen wir es mal ein paar Aktionbilder zu machen.


----------



## tobeissen (21. Mai 2011)

Sehr gut, freut mich.
Bike da und Fahrverbot ist ja fast so schlimm wie Bike (noch) nicht da...

Na dann bin ich mal auf deine Bilder gespannt (und auf das was das SX so hergibt).


----------



## Endurance (21. Mai 2011)

So habe gerade mein Lieferdatum KW22 für das bestellte V-FR erhalten - ich habe jedoch wirklich meine Zweifel ob das klappt, habe dann ja nur 10 Wochen gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Nur 10 Wochen? Impossible!


----------



## CaptainBrandy (21. Mai 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Nöö..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BierSteige23 (21. Mai 2011)

endlich...


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

Höchst pornös. GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. Mai 2011)

Wer war eigentlich heut in Wenden und hat scheinbar ein V.FR bestellt und mich beim Abholen auf diesen Thread hier angesprochen?!


----------



## CaptainBrandy (21. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> endlich...






Perverso!!!

wie sind die vault-pedale??


----------



## BierSteige23 (21. Mai 2011)

Bin leider noch kein Meter gefahren .
Die Abholung hat sich ein wenig verzögert..und danach noch im Stau gestanden (war mal wieder Demo)
Daher kann ich zu den Pedalen noch nicht viel sagen ausser dass die Teile extrem edel aussehen...


----------



## MarcKampmann (21. Mai 2011)

ich war heute in wenden und nein ich hab vor 2 wochen ein v.sr bestellt


----------



## akami (21. Mai 2011)

So Leute ich geh mal arbeiten und die Notaufnahme rocken. Ihr könnt ja ein wenig Billigshoppen.

Gutz Nächtle!


----------



## hardcore-666 (21. Mai 2011)

@ BierSteige23 

Mein herzlichen, sieht richtig PORNO aus.

Wie lange hast Du gewartet?

TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (21. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin xysiu33!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich mir einfach mal ein richtig fettes Bike gegönnt habe und total zufrieden mit meiner Wahl bin. Versichert ist das Ding über meine ultimative Allroundversicherung. Da ich mehrere Bikes habe, sind diese als Sammlung versichert. - Welches Bike willst du dir denn jetzt holen? Ich würde zu einem Nicolai Helius AM tendieren, das kannste dir auch richtig schick kanfigurieren lassen *sabber*.
> 
> Grüße.



Hallo allerseits: die Fotos werden endlich mehr - allen, die schon ihr Bike haben, wünsche ich viel Spaß damit. 

Zu meiner Entscheidung muss ich sagen, dass mir diese sehr schwer gefallen ist, da ich eigentlich immer ein reirassiges Endurobike wollte. Nachdem ich zu lange rumgeeiert habe und mir die 2010 Fox-Gabel aus dem Konfig vor der Nase weggeschnappt wurde und somit 250 Euro mehr fällig wären, habe ich angefangen nach Alternativen zu suchen. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 2,5 T ausgeben und gleichzeitig mein altes Bike (mit etwas geknakstem Rahmen) behalten und damit ab und zu ein Marathon fahren. Würde ich ein Votec für 3 T kaufen müsste ich das alte Bike verkaufen. Mit dem VSX könnte ich aber Marathons vergessen. 
Zwar fahre ich nur just for fun aber mit einem Enduro hätte ich keine Lust darauf. Die Tatsache, dass ich in meiner Gegend auch ein VSX kaum an die Grenzen bewegen würde, hat auch dazu beigetragen, die Enduro-Pläne etwas zu ändern. Zwischendurch legte ich mich bei einem kleinen Sprung hin - hat sehr Aua getan  , was mir eindeutig gezeigt hat, in meinem Alter es vielleicht doch noch lieber sein zu lassen.

Tatsächlich gefällt mir das Votex AM nicht besonders. Der Preisunterschied zum VSX ist ebenfalls eher minimal. 

Habe noch überlegt, einen Rahmen zu holen und ein Bike zusammen zu bauen, was allerdings viel zu teuer gewesen wäre. Da gab es z. B. ein Santa Cruz. Leider nur der Hackler - nicht unbedingt der allerschönster Rahmen. War schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Trek Remedy. Der Rahmen ist einfach nur ein Traum - es sieht nicht nur gut aus (was für mich immer sekundär ist) sondern würde mir von der Geometrie perfekt passen. Neu ist das Bike aber viel zu teuer, gebraucht könnte ich ein Remedy 8 von 2010 für 2,5 T haben. Kein schlechter Preis, allerdings ein dubioser Verkäufer.  

Letztendlich wird es wohl ein Rotwild X1 werden. In der Austattungsvariante PRO. Habe zu meiner Überraschung ein sehr gutes Angebot bekommen bei dem man eigentlich nicht nein sagen konnte. Dazu noch ein feter Bonus, der auch nicht zu unterschätzen war. 

Werde wohl jetzt mein altes Canyon verkaufen - hoffe dafür um die 500  zu bekommen und ab nächster Woche gehöre ich der Rotwild-Gemeinde. 

A propos Dortmunder: unsere "Freunde" aus Herne-West haben den Pott gewonnen. Im Super-Cup kriegen sie wieder auf die .....


----------



## xysiu33 (21. Mai 2011)

tobeissen schrieb:


> Meine Konfiguration lautet wie folgt:
> 
> Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
> Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
> ...



Hätte mein Bike sein können....

Shit: ich kriege das VSX nicht aus dem Kopf


----------



## BierSteige23 (21. Mai 2011)

hardcore-666 schrieb:


> @ BierSteige23
> 
> Mein herzlichen, sieht richtig PORNO aus.
> 
> ...



Danke.
4. 02. Bestellt. Müssten ziemlich genau 15 wochen gewesen sein, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


----------



## nightprowler (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo xysiu33

mit dem Pokal für Herne-west hast Du wohl falsch gelegen,obwohl mir das eigentlich egal ist.

Aber zum "alter" wie alt seid Ihr denn so?

Also ich bin eigentlich zum sterben im Forum.

Baujahr 61.

Grüße

Nightprowler.


----------



## Platzhoersch (22. Mai 2011)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> ob 18,5 oder 17,2 in meinem fall... ist beides schon echt schwer... aber bin gestern mit meinem eine der schlimmsten steigungen um stuttgart hochgekommen. nicht schnell, aber stetig.
> Ehrlich... ich bn so hin und weg von meiner fr...
> nur das eine x0 triggerle fehlt mir noch...
> Ich wünsch dir dicke abfahrten und ordentliche Adrenalinschübe!
> ...



Kann deine Erfahrungen nun bestätigen. Das Ding ist zwar schwer, was mich persönlich aber überhaupt nicht kratzt. bin gestern knapp 1000hm bei 15% Steigung mit hoch getreten. Klar muss man ad ein bisschen mehr ins Pedal langen, aber es geht! Bin sowas von positiv überrascht. 
Naja und bergab... Hehe, das fetzt einfach. Schluck alles weg, liegt astrein in der Luft und fühl isch einfach schlagartig gewohnt und sicher an...


----------



## Platzhoersch (22. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> endlich...



Sehr geil. Die Farbkombination wollte ich so auch erst nehmen. Fett!


----------



## bascopeach (22. Mai 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> *Next one! *



Ich finde dieses Bike kommt hier mit Feedback viel zu kurz, mit eines der schönsten die ich hier gesehen habe, wirklich geile Kombi!!

Aber wartet erstmal auf mein SX  ich glaube immer noch an die Versprechen von Stuttgart, 8 Wochen wären einfach zu schön....


----------



## BierSteige23 (22. Mai 2011)

...Ich muss jetzt doch noch mal ein wenig Frust ablassen.
Votec hat in der Hektik ein 9-Fach X9-Schaltwerk statt dem 10-Fach X9 verbaut . Aber das wird noch getauscht. Solange darf ich das falsche fahren. 
Aber das schlimmste ist...das Wetter!. Jetzt scheint hier wochenlang die Sonne wärend ich auf das Bike warte, und kaum ist es da gibt's nur noch Hagel, Gewitter, Regen...


----------



## akami (22. Mai 2011)

@ bascopeach:
Richtig! Immer optimistisch bleiben, man kann nur enttäuscht werden  - Vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir... .

@ BierSteige23:
Vor so etwas hatte ich auch die ganze Zeit angst, dass die nach der Lieferzeit auch noch meine Konfiguration verschüsseln. Aber Glück gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (22. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein 2011er V.SR:


----------



## gotoos (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
schön zu hören und zu sehen, dass doch mitlerweile einige die Bikes bekommen haben.
Ich war für eine Woche mit meinem V-SX in Finale Ligure und kann euch nur sagen, es war der Hammer 
Das Rad geht wie blöd.
Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen die Videos meiner extra gekauften GoPro verbasteln und dann auf meiner Page posten. Wird aber bestimmt nix vor Ende kommender Woche.
Das Warten hat sich für mich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
Bleibt alle zuversichtlich und wartet auf eure Bikes. Euer Warten wird durch ein echt klasse Bike belohnt.
Gruß


----------



## ChaosRaven (22. Mai 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Bike kommt hier mit Feedback viel zu kurz, mit eines der schönsten die ich hier gesehen habe, wirklich geile Kombi!!
> 
> Aber wartet erstmal auf mein SX  ich glaube immer noch an die Versprechen von Stuttgart, 8 Wochen wären einfach zu schön....



Vielen Dank!


----------



## bascopeach (22. Mai 2011)

@Chaosraven, kannst du mir sagen ob auf den Crossline die Decals entfernbar sind? Das ist voll wichtig für mich!

Und: Hast du selbst die Evo Schwalbe aufgezogen oder waren die schon ab Werk dran? (also keine Performance) das wäre ja grandios!!


----------



## ChaosRaven (22. Mai 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> @Chaosraven, kannst du mir sagen ob auf den Crossline die Decals entfernbar sind? Das ist voll wichtig für mich!
> 
> Und: Hast du selbst die Evo Schwalbe aufgezogen oder waren die schon ab Werk dran? (also keine Performance) das wäre ja grandios!!



Bis auf die CB Mallet 3 ist das Bike auf den Fotos im Zustand "ab Werk".
Decals sind entfernbar, da ist sogar extra bei den Decals ne ne Kante zum besseren Abziehen.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (22. Mai 2011)

Hey! Das war auch das erste was ich bei meinen DT 1750 gemacht hab. Was für ein übles Gefrickel!!! Nun sind sie aber schön und nur noch die kleinen DT Decals drauf *gg*

Blöde Frage : Bekommt man die Führung der Reverbleitung am Sitzrohr einzeln bestellt?  Ich tausch die KS 900 gegen die i950r und so wie's ausschaut , ist da so eine Führung nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (22. Mai 2011)

Und wenn du dir einfach klebbare Kabelführungen kaufst?


----------



## BierSteige23 (22. Mai 2011)

...so..nochmal 2 Bilder vor der ersten Ausfahrt:






...danach wurde es dann ordentlich eigesaut...


----------



## RitzelBallerina (23. Mai 2011)

@ChaosRaven : Neee!  Wenn schon , dann will ich 'ne richtig feste Leitungshalterung.

@BierSteige : Her mit den eingesauten Bildern! Hier hat's gestern so derb Gewittert , dass man vermutlich selbst mit dem Rad Aquaplaning gehabt hätte.


----------



## MarcKampmann (23. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Hier mal ein 2011er V.SR:




ist das eine lyrics 2-step? von wem ist das bike?


----------



## gotboost (23. Mai 2011)

Bestimmt eine RC oder RC2DH soloair.


----------



## MarcKampmann (23. Mai 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Bestimmt eine RC oder RC2DH soloair.




aber so wie es aussieht ist das eine 2step zum runter kurbeln oder wofür sind die Markierungen am rechten Gabelrohr?


----------



## akami (23. Mai 2011)

Die Markierungen sind soweit ich weiß der SAG-Indikator. Angabe ohne Gewähr.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2011)

*Update 23/05/2011:* V.FR immer noch ned im Stall.

Telefonat mit Votec: Mein Bike würde gerade aufgebaut werden...


----------



## akami (23. Mai 2011)

Sowas wurde mir auch mehrmals gesagt. Manchmal wird auch nur vor- aber nicht endmontiert.

Edit:
Ich habe eben mal Votecs Versuch einer Schalt- und Bremszugverlegeung ins Reine gebracht.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2011)

zeig mal ein bild davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (23. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar noch nicht gant perfekt aber besser als das wirrwarr, welches vorher da war:


----------



## hardcore-666 (23. Mai 2011)

Und das Wirrwar der Kabel auch?


----------



## akami (23. Mai 2011)

Ne, da bleib ich mir treu


----------



## bascopeach (23. Mai 2011)

@Akami: Mann mann, die Griffe gehen mal gar nicht 

Aber Spass beiseite,  bei deinen Sixpack Icon Pedals sind doch die Pins auch golden oder?

Ich hab mir für meine Icon AL´s goldene Pins dazugekauft um sie farblich an die the One abzustimmen, aber das Gold der Pins erinnert mich mehr an Bronze, sind die bei deinen Magnesium auch mehr Bronze? Und wie passen die farblich zu den the One Schrauben, die es bei dir ja gar nicht mehr gibt


----------



## starvald (23. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Die Markierungen sind soweit ich weiß der SAG-Indikator. Angabe ohne Gewähr.



Korrekt: Das *muss* der SAG sein, denn das hat meine Totem R2C DH auch, und die ist keinen Millimeter absenkbar!


----------



## akami (23. Mai 2011)

@ bascopeach:

1. Die Griffe sind sau geil. Hatte vorher immer Probleme mit dem Ulnarisnerv, welche durch die Griffe komplett weg sind. Außerdem fassen die sich besser an. Sind halt richtige Männer-/Endurogriffe und nicht sone halbherzigen, schmalen, Dirtgriffe von Sixpack. Zudem noch Ultraleicht. Wen es interessiert: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau mit getauschten Klemmschellen.

2. Die Pins der Pedale sind schon golden. Das Problem bei Sixpack ist aber, dass Sie zwei Goldtöne im Sortiment haben. Das normale gold und das sogenannte nugget gold, welches etwas dunkler ist und bei mir würde ich sagen ist es das dunklere gold und somit abweichend von den hochglanz Schrauben der One. - Wenn du es also richtig gülden wilslt, wirst du dir wohl di eersatzpins dazu bestellen müssen, welche es in 2 Varianten gibt: Variante 1 und Variante 2.


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ...so..nochmal 2 Bilder vor der ersten Ausfahrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ey, steige.... das panzerband an der kettenstrebe geht ja mal garnet! wie schaut das denn aus, neeeneeee.....


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Mai 2011)

update zu meinem baby:

bergauf in der tat ein gedicht... einzig das gewicht drückt mächtig auf die kondition. war am we in stromberg (www.flowtrail-stromberg.de) und hab das rad mal auf herz und nieren getestet. das heck gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. war er mit der 550er feder unterwegs. die 600er kam leider erst per post als ich schon weg war. diese habe ich eben eingebaut und werde das fahrwerk nochmal komplett einstellen und testen.
jetzt zur domain: im stand und während der fahrt viel zu straff und überdämpft. auch mit komplett offener druck- und zugstufe hab ich mich nicht sehr wohl gefühlt. zudem kommt noch hinzu, dass die mittelharte feder für mein gewicht zu weich ist. ich hatte eine extraharte hier, die hab ich jedoch zurückgeschickt um sie gegen eine harte zu tauschen. ergo fahre ich noch mit der mittelharten. dann hab ich noch das 5er gabelöl entfernt und 2.5er eingefüllt. im stand fühlt sich die gabel schonmal deutlisch erhabener und fluffiger an. unter umständen hab ich jetzt mal ein wenig spielraum für compression und rebound. mit der passenden feder werd ich dann bestimmt ein super ergebnis erzielen können. und einlaufen muss sich die gabel auch erst mal. was das betrifft, würd die durolux (die ich vorher am ransom hatte) die domain sowas von locker in die tasche stecken. das war ein gedicht.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (23. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ bascopeach:
> 
> 1. Die Griffe sind sau geil. Hatte vorher immer Probleme mit dem Ulnarisnerv, welche durch die Griffe komplett weg sind. Außerdem fassen die sich besser an. Sind halt richtige Männer-/Endurogriffe und nicht sone halbherzigen, schmalen, Dirtgriffe von Sixpack. Zudem noch Ultraleicht. Wen es interessiert: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau mit getauschten Klemmschellen.
> 
> [/URL].



Bei mir war das mit den Schmerzen zeitweise so schlimm , dass ich nach längeren Touren tagelang kein Rad mehr fahren konnte/wollte. Mit den Ergon-Griffen sind diese Probleme komplett (!!!) weg und das Design der angebotenen Ergon-Griffsysteme ist mittlerweile auch ganz ansprechend.

Gibt nix schlimmeres als a.rschunfreundliche Sättel , drückende Schuhe oder miese Griffe und den Ergon-Tipp von dir unterschreib ich.

@ Ransom Andy : da hast'e meinen Rohrwärmedämmungsunterrohrschutz noch nicht gesehen. Dagegen ist BierSteiges Panzertapelösung ein Traum *hehe*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platzhoersch (23. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> update zu meinem baby:
> 
> bergauf in der tat ein gedicht... einzig das gewicht drückt mächtig auf die kondition. war am we in stromberg (www.flowtrail-stromberg.de) und hab das rad mal auf herz und nieren getestet. das heck gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. war er mit der 550er feder unterwegs. die 600er kam leider erst per post als ich schon weg war. diese habe ich eben eingebaut und werde das fahrwerk nochmal komplett einstellen und testen.



Was bringst du denn mit Ausrüstung auf die Waage? Wegen der 600er Feder...


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Mai 2011)

also, nackt hab ich 95kg. weiss nicht wieviel die klamotten wiegen. insgesamt dürftens wohl um die 100 sein.


----------



## hardcore-666 (23. Mai 2011)

So habt mir mal einen neuen Sattel gegönnt, da ich mit dem XO überhaupt nicht klar kam.
Der KommVor ist der Oberhammer, sau bequem und ultraleicht.


----------



## BierSteige23 (23. Mai 2011)

@Ransom Andy: Das ist nicht nur Panzertape...das ist Panzertape mit einer Dämpfung aus Klopapier darunter ...MacGyver-Style
..naja..is nur für ein paar Tage...hatte keinen Kettenstrebenschutz parat und wollte aber gleich mal Probefahren. Ist auch ein guter Indikator wieviel Schläge wirklich auf den Streben landen. Mal schaun ob ich dann einen wirklichen Schutz hin mach oder ob Folie reicht...


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Mai 2011)

solltest du dir den neoprenschutz von nc-17 holen wollen, dann nimm nicht die m grösse


----------



## MoP__ (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe heute die Bestätigung erhalten, dass meine Bestellung geändert wurde.
Es kommt nun doch ein AngleSet in das V.SR rein . So kann ich noch mehr rumspielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (23. Mai 2011)

Erster Fahrbericht vom V.FR:

Nachdem es den Sonntag über ständig geregnet und gewittert hat bin ich erst so gegen 4Uhr zur ersten kleinen Ausfahrt gestartet. Bei dann wieder sonnigem Wetter, jedoch mit extrem rutschigen nassen Trails...
Heute gings dann gleich nochmal los. Auf immernoch recht nassem Untergrund.
Ich fang mal mit dem positiven an: 

+ DMR Vault Pedale ...extrem viel Halt. Schon richtig schwer da mal den Fuss zu versetzen wenn man nicht korrekt draufsteht. 

+ Hammerschmidt: Ist im Overdrive relativ laut (lauter als bei nem Kollegen mit HS) aber ob da jetzt ein merklicher Widerstand ist kann ich nciht sagen. Schalten is damit jedenfalls ein Traum.

+ Elixir CR bremst ab der 2. oder 3. Abfahrt gewohnt gut und dosierbar wie an meinem V.SX.

+ RS Reverb ist auch ein Traum. Funktioniert bis jetzt problemlos und ist sehr praktisch. Ich befürchte die muss noch an mein V.SX 

+ Die Muddy Mary sind bei mir seltsamerweise die Performance. Aber bin bisher zufrieden. Grip im Nassen eher naja, aber relativ berechnbar. Frage mich nur warum Votec immer von Haus aus so abartig viel Druck reinhaut . 

+ Zu den Laufrädern kann ich bisher nicht viel sagen, ausser dass der Freilauf erstaunlich geräuschlos seine Arbeit verrichtet. Fast schon enttäuschend 

+ Jetzt zum Fahrwerk: Ich befürchte dass ist mir momentan einfach noch zu hart. Mit der Boxxer komme ich eigentlich schon ganz gut zurecht obwohl die nur so gute 20% Sag hat. Nutzt ohne grosse Drops trotzdem schon ganz gut Federweg. Weiss jemand was da für ne Feder bei Votec drin is?
Der Hinterbau ist mit der 550er Feder für mein Gewicht(nackte 77Kg) und Geschmack aber definitv zu hart. Da holperts zu sehr in ruppigem Gelände. Da wünsche ich mir das ganze noch ein wenig "plüschiger" 
Trotzdem vermittelt das Bike schon extrem viel Sicherheit. Und den Lenker lasse ich glaub auch bei der Breite (glaub 785mm).

+ Bergauf geht übrigends erstaunlich gut. Man merkt natürlich das Gewicht. Aber wenn man sein Tempo(ziemlich langsam) findet kann man durchaus auch längere Strecken(bis jetzt allerdings nicht mehr als 200hm am Stück) bergauf kurbeln. 

..Ich mag das Bike schon jetz aber mit ein paar kleinen Tuning-Maßnahmen sollte es dann perfekt werden


----------



## akami (24. Mai 2011)

@hardcore-666:

Ist das ein Tune Vollcarbonsattel? Wie teuer und wo bestellt?

@ Ransom Andy:

Der Neoprenschutz von NC17 ist echt zu empfehlen. Ich finde nur diesen Fetten NC17-Aufdruck nicht so schÃ¶n aber man kann das Ding ja glÃ¼cklicherweise umdrehen und dann ist es perfekt. Kleiner Tipp fÃ¼r alle mit Neoprenkettenschutz, besorgt euch 3M Microfoam TM, es hat folgende Vorteile:

1. Es dÃ¤mpft sehr effektiv die GerÃ¤usche beim Auftreffen der Kette auf die Kettenstrebe.
2. Es sorgt dafÃ¼r, dass der Kettenstrebenschutz immer genau da sitzt wo er sitzen soll, kein Verrutschen mehr.
3. Es polstert noch mehr ab und die Strebe ist noch Sicherer vor SchÃ¤den.

Sollte jemand absolut keine MÃ¶glichkeit haben daran zu kommen und mÃ¶chte das Zeug unbedingt haben/ausprobieren, dann schreibt mir eine PN.

@ MoP:

Achte darauf, dass Votec an die Lagerschalen denkt. Die haben sie bei mir vergessen und ich wÃ¼rde gerne mal den Unterschied erfahren. Aber die MountainBike empfiehlt das Teil und ich muss sagen, dass mein SX extrem agil und wendig ist und dabei super laufruhig in schnellen Passagen. Also mal â¬90.00,- die sich richtig (wohl) lohnen. - Sobald ich die anderen Lagerschalen getestet habe, gebe ich mal mein Fazit dazu ab.

@ Biersteige23:

Heute ab 06:45 habe ich 6 Tage frei in denen ich das SX scheuchen und treiben werde, ein paar Videos und Fotos machen mÃ¶chte und wenn alles klappt, gebe ich Ende der Woche mal einen Fahrbericht aus meiner Sicht zum SX ab. Dir wird das nciht viel nÃ¼tzen aber den anderen vielleicht und Bilder gucken ist ja eh immer toll.


----------



## bascopeach (24. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Heute ab 06:45 habe ich 6 Tage frei in denen ich das SX scheuchen und treiben werde, ein paar Videos und Fotos machen möchte und wenn alles klappt, gebe ich Ende der Woche mal einen Fahrbericht aus meiner Sicht zum SX ab. Dir wird das nciht viel nützen aber den anderen vielleicht und Bilder gucken ist ja eh immer toll.



Musik in meinen Ohren!!


----------



## gotboost (24. Mai 2011)

Glaube nicht, dass bei dem Angleset andere Lagerschalen dabei sind, musst dir schon selbst besorgen. Im Internet gibts auch günstiger die Version nur mit einer Schale. 
Gruß.


----------



## hardcore-666 (24. Mai 2011)

@ akami
Ja, das ist er und hier gibts ihn http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?x=0&y=0&keywords=komm+vor


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> Erster Fahrbericht vom V.FR:
> 
> ... Der Hinterbau ist mit der 550er Feder für mein Gewicht(nackte 77Kg) und Geschmack aber definitv zu hart. Da holperts zu sehr in ruppigem Gelände. ...



Votec hat also bei deinem V.FR die *550er Feder* ab Werk verbaut? Ist das bei den anderen V.FR auch so?


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

die 550er ist die Serienfeder, Chris. entgegen der ersten Info die ich erhalten hatte...


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

merci andy! wollte, wenn das bike endlich mal da ist, evtl. eine 500er oder 450er bestellen und mal testen!


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

falls ich die tage bestellen sollte, benötige ich diese feder hier:

Rock Shox - Vivid Stahlfeder für 216mm/222mm Einbaulänge
--> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...der-fuer-216mm-222mm-Einbaulaenge::12979.html

ist das korrekt?


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

gibts bei dir neues? sollte jetzt mal endlich bald fertig sein. in etwa 2 wochen wollt ich nach beerfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

ja, das wäre die richtige feder.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

tjoa... gestern mit V telefoniert und auf den heutigen Tag "vertröstet" worden.

"rufen sie mich doch morgen noch mal an, dann kann ich ihnen genau sagen wann das bike mit dpd raus geht... ja?"


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

hat man nochmal was von diesem dämpferschutz gelesen / gesehen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

meinst von dem für die v.fr?


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

ja genau den schutz mein ich... wir hatten mal das gespräch, dass man das teil sehr gut selbst herstellen kann...


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

jop. da wollte ich was konstruieren und laserschneiden. aus 2mm Alu oder so. aber im moment bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich da was haben will. denn: wenn von unten nix rein kann, kann von oben auch nix raus. sollte sich da mal ein steinchen reinverirren, dann blockt das mit sicherheit. weiss nicht, ob ich das will. der rahmen bietet auf jeden fall genug möglichkeiten zum befestigen.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

das müsste man sich halt mal ansehen...
vielleicht bau ich mal so'n teil aus kunststoff/plastik,  mal sehen!

werd später auf jeden fall nomma bei V anrufen!


----------



## bascopeach (24. Mai 2011)

Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen:

Ich suche noch Teile für mein *SX*, die von Votec nicht mitgeliefert werden, bzw. die ich noch unbedingt brauche, auf meiner Liste stehen bis jetzt:

- Dynamic (Trockenschmiermittel für die HS) -> hab irgendwo gelesen dass das vor allem für die HS gut sein soll

- BikeShield Tubeshield Unterrohrschutz (Größe M? bei Rahmengröße L)

- (Jagwire TubeTops 4G) -> bekomme ich evtl vom Stuttgarter Laden

- Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz (X-Tasy oder NC17? Wichtig, muss wendebar sein, wegen ganz schwarz)

-------------

Fehlt in der Liste noch was? THX!!


__________________________



BierSteige23 schrieb:


> + Hammerschmidt: Ist im Overdrive relativ laut (lauter als bei nem Kollegen mit HS) aber ob da jetzt ein merklicher Widerstand ist kann ich nciht sagen. Schalten is damit jedenfalls ein Traum.




In der aktuellen Freeride wird das Canyon Trailflow mit HS getestet und da wird ausdrücklich die VorKonfig der HS durch Canyon gelobt, dass die HS auch im Overdrive sehr leise sein soll, ist also sicher eine Sache der Einstellung, da ich auch ne HS bekomme habe ich da natürlich auch Interesse dran dass die HS nur so laut ist wie es unbedingt nötig, die hat ja schon echt nen geilen Sound, aber das "Mahlen" muss echt nicht sein...


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

@basco: carbon flaschenhalter, speichenreflektoren 

aber danke fürs erinnern: *memo an mich* klebfolie im polo besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

du meinst sicher sowas hier:






https://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/klebefolie-klar.html

*bzw.*







http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...eShield-Tubeshield-Unterrohrschutz::8846.html


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

@no4: glaub das ist das. son grosses stück zum selbst zurecht schneiden.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

entweder das teil von polo zurechtschneiden (denke 30 cm sind lang genug, dann hast du zweimal eine folie mit den maßen 30 X 10 cm)

oder das bike shield bestellen. ist jedoch wesentlich teurer. hier sind die maße 50 X 10 cm oder 50 X 15 cm


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

polo


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

joa da haste recht...
würd mir eins bestellen... soll ich eins für dich mitbestellen, interesse?


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++

*hab eben mit V telefoniert...:

"...die reifen müssen noch aufgezogen und das bike verpackt werden. ich denke das bekommen wir heute noch hin... eine tracking-number wird ihnen noch zugeschickt. ..."

wenn das mal keine GEILEN nachrichten sind!*

+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++NEWS+++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

yeah, baby! das heisst: am we g.i.-trails


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> yeah, baby! das heisst: am we g.i.-trails



     

*jaaa...wenn...* , ...wenn das wörtchen *wenn* nicht wär  

muss am *KOMPLETTEN WE arbeiten* --> http://www.feuerwehr-kirrberg.de/, bin aktiver Helfer und jeden Tag verplant... *ich könnt heulen!*


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> *jaaa...wenn...* , ...wenn das wörtchen *wenn* nicht wär
> 
> muss am *KOMPLETTEN WE arbeiten* --> http://www.feuerwehr-kirrberg.de/, bin aktiver Helfer und jeden Tag verplant... *ich könnt heulen!*



ach.... das is ja dieses we. ei, wenn dein bike da is und du werktags mittags mal noch raus willst, mein bike würd ich mitnehmen.

die folie kauf ich heut mittag noch. soll ich dir mitbringen?


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ach.... das is ja dieses we. ei, wenn dein bike da is und du werktags mittags mal noch raus willst, mein bike würd ich mitnehmen.
> 
> die folie kauf ich heut mittag noch. soll ich dir mitbringen?




das wär cool, danke! 
bekommst dann das geld beim gemeinsamen ausritt!


----------



## CaptainBrandy (24. Mai 2011)

Ich bekomm komplett die kriese!!! 
1. spanbildung bremsscheibe vorne  (okay, materialfehler... schuld von shimano)
2. Salatschleuder surrt bei belastung antriebsseitig auf ca. 70° (hmm... das hätte bei der endabnahme auffallen müssen! jungs von votec: macht ihr sowas überhaupt?)
3. und jetzt kommts, >aufnahme Hinterrad, bohrungen (Durchgangs und gewindebohrung) fluchten nicht miteinander!! ein versatz um ca. 3mm!! bei nach der demontage fand ich späne in den gewindegängen... 
Liebe jungs von votec, warum habt ihr nur mitarbeiter ohne Berufsehre eingestellt??? so nach dem motto... der kunde wird das schon nicht blicken... Das ist pfusch!


----------



## MarcKampmann (24. Mai 2011)

ich glaub die jungs bei votec schrauben zu sehr unter zeitdruck  hm will ich wirklich noch ein votec haben


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

wenn sowas ist, wird anstandslos ausgebessert. ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (24. Mai 2011)

Hier nochmal ein Nachtrag: 
Also ich war ja dann auch gleich beim V-store in Stuttgart dort konnte ich denn zwei andere Salatschleudern mal Begutachten und auch da war ein surren bei Kraftspitzen zu hören. Die Beläge wurden leicht abgeschmirgelt -> Da werde ich erstmal abwarten, wie sich das verhält. 
Bei den beiden miteriander fluchtenden Bohrungen werde ich wohl erstmal den Hinterbau im auge behalten.So wie es scheint, bin ich bei sowas wohl immer ein bisschen kleinlich.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (24. Mai 2011)

Klingt aber schon nach hausgemachtem Huschhuschpfusch. Solche Probleme gab's doch bei den 2010'er Modellen nicht , oder? Okay , vll musste man den Hinterbau nochmal nachziehen und/oder mit Gewindesicherung "behandeln" und die Schaltung komplett neu einstellen , aber versetzt gebohrt? Bei den Preisen und Wartezeiten ist das absolut inakzeptabel! 

Eine Spanbetriebsversammlung hatte ich z.B. im Sitzrohr. Soweit mir bekannt ist , ist da XM-Kunden das KindShock-Hauptrohr so stecken geblieben , dass es weder rein noch raus ging (Werkstatt!). Druckluft werden die bei V doch wohl haben? Dann kann man auch sauber arbeiten.


----------



## starvald (24. Mai 2011)

wo is eigentlich broenner? hier is ja auf einmal ruhe im ghetto :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (24. Mai 2011)

Der lunst bestimmt gerade in den großen , hübschen Pappkarton und prüft sein mattschwarzes Klarlackexperiment.


----------



## akami (24. Mai 2011)

@ CaptainBrandy:

1. Das die XTR-Bremse der absolute Rotz ist zeigten und doch die Tests und ich habe extra nochmal geschrieben, dass man sich das nochmal überlegen sollte, ob man die wirklich möchte. Wie gesagt die Schuld liegt bei Shimano (bzw. bei dir, du wolltest die Bremse), nicht bei Votec.

2. Dass die Hammerschmidt, wenn die mit Salatschleuder gemeint ist, nicht besonders leise ist war wie bei deiner Bremswahl auch schon vor dem Kauf klar.

3. Nur bei der HR-Aufnahme kannst du Votec die Schuld geben, wenn du es noch nicht durch einen Fahrfehler selbst zermemmelt hast, wobei die Späne nicht dafür sprechen. Einfach Votec melden und die werden sich darum bestimmt kümmern. Es kann immer mal was schiefgehen.


@ MarcKampmann:

Also ich habe eben mein SX über eine Mini-DH-Strecke gejagt und kann nur sagen "Woo-Hoo!". Sich gegen ein Votec entscheiden davon kann ich nur abraten.


@ Ritzelballerina:

Dafür gab es bei den älteren Modellen andere Differenzen wie z.B. nicht plangefräste ISCG-Aufnahmen, Probleme mit MAdenschrauben, der Verbau von verschiedenen Dämpferversionen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass sowas nur bei Votec passiert. Vielelciht auch mal an die eigene Nase greifen.


@ Wo ist Broenner:

Entweder sitzt er jetzt mit einer Farbpalette und Göthes Farbenlehre vor seinem Bike und guckt ob seine Lackierung in die Kategorie der Schwarz- oder Grautöne gehört. Hoffentlich überliest er den den Absatz:"... . In schwarz sind alle Farben enthalten. ... " Sonst hat er ein buntes Bike. Vielleciht ist er jetzt ja auch endlich glücklicher FR-Besitzer.


----------



## Broenner (24. Mai 2011)

Halllo


----------



## Broenner (24. Mai 2011)

Bin wieder da.

1.HABE MIT MIKE GETELE::::::: DER SAGT ER BEKOMME HEUT NOCH 4BIKES REIN ICH SOLL NOCHMAL SO GEGEN 17:00 ANRUFEN

2.ICH HATTE KEINE ZEIT GEHABT DIE GANZEN PAAR TAGE 

RANSOM ANDY : BEERFELDEN COOL DA WOLLTE ICH AUCH MAL HIN IST AUCH NICHT SO WEIT WEG VON MIR


----------



## akami (24. Mai 2011)

@ Broenner:

Nicht ärgern lassen  Ich werde auch oft genug auf die Schippe genommen  - Ist das Bike noch nicht bei Mike (Hey, ein Reim) oder was ist da los?


----------



## RitzelBallerina (24. Mai 2011)

@akami: Du hast schon recht. Auch andere Hersteller machen genug Bockmist und haben's oft nicht so mit Kundenpflege. Allerdings muss ich anmerken , dass es bei solch "harten" Wartezeiten doppelt schlimm erscheint , wenn man dann sein Goldstück gleich wieder in den Kundendienst bringen muss. 

@broenner: Wir sind mindestens genauso gespannt auf die Farbe wie du! *g*

Ich finde keinen verdammten Händler der mir so 'ne geile Leitungsführung der Reverb anbietet. So ein Mist!


----------



## CaptainBrandy (24. Mai 2011)

Jawoll ritzel, erst die lange wartezeit und dann auch noch gschiss mitm material. 

@akami
Ich hab die saint dran.
Die hs soll aber angeblich kein surren von sich geben, wenn sie richtig montiert ist bzw richtig vorbereitet wurde. ich bin auch davor mal mit einer gefahren, die nicht nix gemuxt hat.
Nimms doch nicht persönlich...


----------



## BierSteige23 (24. Mai 2011)

..also meine HS "surrt" auch im Overdrive...


----------



## CaptainBrandy (24. Mai 2011)

die drei anderen im shop ebenfalls. teilweise sogar noch lauter wie bei mir. Gibts hier denn jemanden, bei dem die das nicht macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (24. Mai 2011)

@ RitzelBallerina: Versuch es doch mal HIER mit.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (24. Mai 2011)

Danke Akami. Die hab ich schon in den Favoriten. Wenn die welche bekommen sollten (und liefern können) , werd ich wohl eine erwerben. Bis dahin ... "Fangleine" ^^


----------



## nightprowler (24. Mai 2011)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> die drei anderen im shop ebenfalls. teilweise sogar noch lauter wie bei mir. Gibts hier denn jemanden, bei dem die das nicht macht?



Mein "HAMMERSCHMIDT" brummt auch im Overdrive nicht.

Ich sollte abends keinen Alkohol trinken.

Nightprowler


----------



## CaptainBrandy (24. Mai 2011)

kannst du mir sagen warum deine(r) das nicht tut?


----------



## nightprowler (24. Mai 2011)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> kannst du mir sagen warum deine(r) das nicht tut?



Muß an meinem Alter liegen.:

Ein Witz ist wenn man ihn versteht..

Nightprowler.


----------



## nightprowler (24. Mai 2011)

Von einem Gedanken sollten wir uns befreien.

Die Jungs die die Räder bauen, haben nichts,aber auch gar nichts mit biken zu tun.

Für die ist das ein Job.

Wir würden wahrscheinlich mit sehr viel mehr Liebe ans Werk gehen.


Nightprowler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulezZz_31.12 (24. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin 

ich habe vor einem Monat mein Bike nach gerade mal 3 wochen und net mal 100km nach Stuggi bringen müssen wer mehr wissen will seite 26/27 hab ich dazu schon geschrieben...

Joa ich hab immer noch nicht bescheid bekommen wie weit Votec bzw. Marvic mit der Bearbeitung ist...find ich schon ziemlich sch....e bei uns auf der Arbeit konnte ich jeder Zeit bei den größten Zulieferer erfragen innerhalb von 2 Tagen wo sich GENAU meine Teile befinden...
Warum geht das bei Marvic nicht oder warum bekommts Votec nicht hin???

Genau so einen blöden Dämpferschutz fürs VSX da warte ich seit ende Februar schon drauf....
Würde mein Bike nicht seit mehr als einem Monat bei Votec stehen...hätte ich mir schon längst einen selber gebaut...ich komm da einfach nicht klar....

Hat mir jmd von euch die Email addy vom Geschäftsleiter / Führung ??

Ich will dem unbedingt mal die Meinung geigen...und den ersten Bikecheck will ich auch für lau....
Ist doch kein Wunschkonzert hier so kann man doch seine eigene Firma und dessen Ruf nicht verkommen lassen...

gruß Julez


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

ruf -wenns sein muss- täglich an und lass dir den status sagen. dann merken sie, dass druck gemacht wird.


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Mai 2011)

poah, ey.... die 2.5er gabelöl massnahme war gold wert!!!!!!!!!!! hammer geil!


----------



## BierSteige23 (24. Mai 2011)

Kann es sein dass Votec gerade verbaut was zufällig rumliegt? Ich habe nicht nur fälschlicherweise 9-Fach X9 am Bike sondern auch 2,5er Muddy Mary. (Ist mir heute erst aufgefallen )


----------



## gotboost (25. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass Votec gerade verbaut was zufällig rumliegt? Ich habe nicht nur fälschlicherweise 9-Fach X9 am Bike sondern auch 2,5er Muddy Mary. (Ist mir heute erst aufgefallen )



Nur das Schaltwerk 9fach oder komplett? 
Bei den Reifen seh ich das nicht so eng, relativ wurscht, aber sonst sollte alles passen!


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

ich hab nen anderen laufradsatz bekommen, anstatt der dt swiss e 2000. kann euch jedoch nicht sagen welchen. nicht dass ich die auf einmal zurückgeben muss. das wäre doof....


----------



## BierSteige23 (25. Mai 2011)

schon komplett 9-fach. (Kassette, Kette, Schaltwerk, Trigger).
Das mit den Reifen ist mir egal. Die 2.5er fahren sich gut.

Und der Antrieb wird nach Aussage vom Shop in Stuttgart noch getauscht.


----------



## bascopeach (25. Mai 2011)

kann mir einer sagen welche größe ich beim NC17 Kettenstrebenschutz für das *SX* Rahmengröße *L* bestellen soll? Und kann man den Schutz auch wirklich wenden sodass der komplett schwarz ist? Hat jemand zufällig ein Foto? Merci vielmols


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

vergleich mal bitte die kettenstrebe mit dem des v.fr. ich hab nen m schoner. der passt graaaad so, zieht sich aber schon auseinander. der nächste wird grösser. und ja, kannsde drehen.


----------



## bascopeach (25. Mai 2011)

also wenn ich die Bilder auf der Page anschaue dann sollte M passen, die Strebe sieht etwas dünner aus als die des FR

aber die info zum drehen ist schonmal topp, das war die Hauptsache

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

M passt perfekt auf das SX. Und umdrehen kannst du das Ding definitiv, ich habe es so an meinem Hardtail verbaut.


----------



## MarcKampmann (25. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich hab nen anderen laufradsatz bekommen, anstatt der dt swiss e 2000. kann euch jedoch nicht sagen welchen. nicht dass ich die auf einmal zurückgeben muss. das wäre doof....



Als ich mal mit wenden Tel. habe sagte mir ein Techniker das die e 2000 nicht mehr verbaut werden sondern die Fr 2050

Gruß aus Aachen


----------



## MoP__ (25. Mai 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Als ich mal mit wenden Tel. habe sagte mir ein Techniker das die e 2000 nicht mehr verbaut werden sondern die Fr 2050
> 
> Gruß aus Aachen



Zum gleichen Preis?
Sehr gut


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

@ MoP:

Wenn Votec einen anderen LRS als vereinbart verbaut, dann darf dieser nur gleichwertig oder besser sein und sich vom vereinbarten Preis nicht unterscheiden. Sollte es keine Alternativen geben, muss Rücksprache mit dem Kunden gehalten werden.


----------



## BierSteige23 (25. Mai 2011)

...eigentlich würde ich da immer Rücksprache mit dem Kunden erwarten. Was nun besser oder schlechter ist hängt ja auch vom Einsatzzweck und persönlichem Geschmack ab...


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Stimmt in jedem Fall ist eine Rücksprache zu erwarten und auch Notwendig. Das habe ich da oben falsch formuliert. Erst muss Rücksprache gehalten werden, dass das gewünschte Produkt nicht lieferbar ist und welche Alternativen zu Verfügung stehen. Sollte dann auch die Alternative nich pässlich sein muss man Rcksprache halten, was weiter unternommen werden soll. - Ich bin glücklich alles so zu haben, wie ich es will. Ein stabiles super Enduro bzw. schon Lightfreerider, der darf danna cuh 14KG wiegen


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

ach, dann war das absicht? ohne mehrpreis? die fr2050 die kosten nämlich fast das doppelte. krass, aber nicht schlecht... sollten dann zumindest die website aktualisieren


----------



## RitzelBallerina (25. Mai 2011)

offtopic 

Ich kann langsam nachvollziehen weshalb Votec mit den Zulieferern und die Kunden daher mit V solches Theater haben.

Hab mir doch (angefixt von den Luxusbikern hier) 'ne Kindshock i950r beim Onlinhändler
bestellt. Als auf Lager und sofort lieferbar angezeigt und der Preis auch okay. 

Also , bestellt & bezahlt. 

Heute kam die E-Mail : 

"... nochmals vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag, jedoch müssen wir Ihnen leider
mitteilen, dass aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten seitens unserer
Lieferanten eine Lieferverzögerung entsteht. Die genaue Verfügbarkeit der
Artikel entnehmen ... bla bla bla."

Ich könnt bei so etwas nur noch kotzen! *uaaaahhh*


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Yeah ich bin ein Luxusbiker  - Naja wohl mehr Luxusbike als Luxusbiker. Wann soll eigentlich dein Bike vor der Tür stehen, Ballerina?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (25. Mai 2011)

Ich werde die verbauten Laufräder sowieso verkaufen.
Die E2000 hätten bei mir kein langes Leben vor sich.

Daher ist mir egal was eventuelle Alternativen wiegen, solange ich die möglichst teuer verkauft bekomme.
Und mein Enduro/Touren Laufradsatz wiegt nur knapp über 1800g


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hätte wahrscheinlich dein Enduro-LRS kein langes Leben


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

rs reverb hab ich bei bike-components für 210 eus bekommen. die hatten so ne aktion. und war direkt lieferbar.


----------



## MoP__ (25. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Bei mir hätte wahrscheinlich dein Enduro-LRS kein langes Leben



Deshalb habe ich ja ergänzend dazu noch einen anderen mit Mavic 823 auf leichten Reverse Naben 

Der FR2050 liegt irgendwo dazwischen.
Die 6.1 krieg ich beim Downhill aber auch klein.
Dann soll sie lieber jemand mit sanfterer Fahrtechnik fahren.


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Vor allem wäre es bei meinem Abwärtsorientierten Parts auch Schwachsinn gewesen, was leichtes und instabiles zu bestellen:

Fox-Gabel: DH/FR Freigabe
Fox-Dämpfer: FR Freigabe
Formula-Bremse: DH/FR Freigabe
Syntace-Cockpit: DH/FR Freigabe
Mavic-LRS: FR Freigabe


----------



## RitzelBallerina (25. Mai 2011)

Da steht es schon seit Mai 2010 und ich glaub ich hab damals Ende März bestellt *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Schade. Ich dachte wir bekämen ein 2011er XM zu sehen. Rückst du wenigstens ein Bild deines 10er Models heraus?


----------



## RitzelBallerina (25. Mai 2011)

Na klar! Ich schlepp die Woche bestimmt mal die Knipse mit. Muss eh noch meinen Super-Unterrohrschutz (ohne Klopapierfütterung!) ablichten


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Immer wieder großartig:






Ich werde auch gleich nochmal auf den Bock ein Ründchen rocken/droppen und hoffentlcih heile bleiben


----------



## RitzelBallerina (25. Mai 2011)

Na dann gut Holz

*g*


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

Hatte heute einen sehr erfreulichen Besuch:










*SAG NUR  " BLACK HAWK DOWN... " *


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Und gibt es auch Bilder von der "abgeschossenen" Beute?


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

Hier die *ersten Bilder* nach der Endmontage:





























*So weit so gut und schön...*

es gibt jedoch eine +/- große Beanstandung: 
Anstatt einer WEIßEN Totem haben sie eine SCHWARZE montiert ...


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

1. Sehr schön, wie du den Karton endmontiert hast 

2. Ein sehr schniekes Bike und ich muss sagen, dass ich die schwarze Totem in deiner Farbkombi besser finde aber ich habe ja nur das Bild in meinem Kopf zum vergleich.

3. Du wirst viel, viel Spaß mit dem Ding haben.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

Hab diesbezüglich auch schon mit V telefoniert.

Am Telefon wurden mir 3 Möglichkeiten angeboten:

1) Ich baue die Gabel aus und schicke sie zu V nach Wenden

2) Ich fahre nach FFM und lass es dort machen

3) Ich behalte die Gabel.



bei 1) dauert es wieder ne ewigkeit und ich kann während der wartezeit kein Rad fahren

bei 2) einfach, aber gleichzeitig sehr teuer (Sprit!)

bei 3) kann gleich fahren und keine Probs.


jetzt ist die frage, was machen...?


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Ich würde sie schwarz lassen. Eine weiße gabel am schwarzen Bike sieht meist komisch aus. Dazu kommen noch die weißen felgen und das schwarze Cockpit. Ich glaube da würden die weißen Tauchrohre komisch aussehen.

Aus meiner Sicht ein ganz klares ja zur schwarzen Totem an deinem Bike. So finde ich es Top. Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schnieken Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

bin der selben meinung. normalerweise find ich weisse gabeln schöner, aber auch nur wenn die lrs dann dunkel sind. hier passt alles sehr(!) gut zusammen. harmonie quasi. passt die gabel vom ton her zum rahmen?

ist das mattschwarz mit klarlack?


----------



## BierSteige23 (25. Mai 2011)

@NoFear: Sehe ich da an deinem Bike auch eine 9-fach X9?
Hast Du das so bestellt, oder wurde Dir das auch falsch geliefert? 
Auf der HP kann man doch eigentlich nur 10-fach auswählen..

...ansonsten: sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## MarcKampmann (25. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hier die *ersten Bilder* nach der
> 
> 
> *So weit so gut und schön...*
> ...



Ich muss sagen sehr schönes Bike diese farb Kombi war auch eine meiner Favoriten und die schwarze Gabel passt echt gut 

ICH WILL MEIN BIKE


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

@all: zunächst mal vielen dank für das feedback!

@BierSteige23 muss gestehen nach dem gabel-schock hab ich nicht weiter geschaut!!! das wär jetzt zusätzlich ärgerlich  und würde für die variante FFM sprechen!!!


----------



## BierSteige23 (25. Mai 2011)

...so langsam werde ich ein wenig sauer...
..hab nochmal mit dem Shop in Stuttgart telefoniert:

Der hat Rücksprache mit Wenden gehalten und Aussage ist: Das mit 10-fach steht falsch auf der Homepage. Beim V.FR würde man nur 9-fach ausliefern.

Die Geschichte kauf ich denen aber noch nicht so ganz ab:
- Auf der Homepage steht seit 5 Monaten bei jeder X9 10-fach.
- In meiner Bestellbestätigungs-Mail steht... 10-fach!
- Auf allen Abbildungen auf der Homepage ist die 10-fach abgebildet.
- im gedruckten Prospekt: 10-fach
- Und hier im Forum wurden auch schon V.FR mit 10-fach ausgeliefert.

Aber bevor ich mich jetzt zu sehr aufrege...ruf ich morgen bei Votec direkt an und klär das.
Und ich besteh auf 10-fach!


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

und an meinem bike ist auch 10-fach verbaut...


----------



## Broenner (25. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> @all: zunächst mal vielen dank für das feedback!
> 
> @BierSteige23 muss gestehen nach dem gabel-schock hab ich nicht weiter geschaut!!! das wär jetzt zusätzlich ärgerlich  und würde für die variante FFM sprechen!!!


 

Also leuts, erstma geiles Bike zumglück vrebaut votec auch schwarze totem hoffentlihc bekommt ich meine schwarze totem die auch wollte no fear lass das geile teil drin.

JEtzt zu mir mein bike wird freitag spätestens montag rausgeschickt d.h entweder fahr ich hoch, nach wenden und hol es am samstag ab oder ich fahr am dienstag oder montag nach frankfurt und hole es dann ab. 
Da habe ich mich entschieden für variante 2 ich werde nach frankfurt kommen und es dort abholen.


----------



## Broenner (25. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hier die *ersten Bilder* nach der Endmontage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist das eine 2step air weil die markierungen da sind.


----------



## MarcKampmann (25. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ist das eine 2step air weil die markierungen da sind.



Nein glaub nicht das soll der sag Monitor sein, wurde auch gerne eine 2step lyrics haben hat darüber mal jemand mit votec gesprochen ob die auch verbaut wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (25. Mai 2011)

2012 auf der Online-Seite von Votec : 

Wir liefern die Rahmen und sie , ja SIE bringen uns die Parts individuell nach ihren Wünschen und WIR bauen dann alles professionell und am Anlieferungstag an. 

Unser Special auf vielfachen Kundenwunsch des Vorjahres : bei Anzahlung auf einen unserer Rahmen senden wir ihnen das Grundfarbsortiment in kleinen Töpfen und 10+ eine Pappschablone zum zuschneiden ihres individuellen Decors. 

Schnippeln Sie, 
mischen Sie,
und vor allem 
... geniessen Sie die Individualität die WIR Ihnen bieten!

Ihr freundliches Votec Team




Hey NoFear ... grunzgeiles Bike und die fette Schwarze passt doch wie die Faust auf's Auge!


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

was votec sich da jetzt antut ist nicht schön. auf garkeinem fall....

ich tippe drauf, dass die sram-lieferung bei weitem nicht ausgereicht hat um die kunden zu befriedigen, sprich: ihnen ihre bikes in der konfiguration zu liefern. ich denke, dass die dann die teile die se ham hernehmen und an die räder schrauben um den kunden wenigstens ein rad liefern zu können. sollte er es nicht merken, gut. sollte er es merken, nicht ganz so gut aber unter umständen zeit gewonnen.

obs nun die langen x9 10-fach werke sind oder die komplette x9 9fach antriebe. oder die gabel in der unpassenden farbe. oder oder oder.....

so geht man nicht mit kunden um. das ist ganz klar und sollte auch nie anders sein. ich denke, die situation ist aus der not geboren. es rufen am tag einige milliarden kunden an und wollen ein rad vor der tür stehen haben. egal wie! es gibt die gutmenschen und es gibt akami  ... scherzje. also die, die richtig auf die kacke hauen. und joa, wie soll man es denen recht machen, wenn man die teile einfach nicht hat!?

wie gesagt, so stelle ich mir die situation grad vor. und so kenne ich sie selbst auch. ich arbeite bei einem automobilzulieferer und kenne solche situationen gut genug.
und wenn manche autokäufer wüssten wie da getrixxt wird, einige hersteller hätten ein ernsthaftes problem.


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

@ RansomAndy: 

Ich habe auch schon mehrfach meine Arbeit mit der Arbeit von Votec vergliechen. Würde bei mir dann so aussehen:" Verdacht auf Herzinfarkt sagen sie? Naja wir gucken uns mal den Pickel da am Kinn an."


----------



## RitzelBallerina (25. Mai 2011)

Für die , die dieses Jahr bestellt haben ist es eh zu spät. Kann man nur wünschen , dass die Jungs & Mädels von der Firma aus den Fehlern lernen und es nächstes Jahr besser machen , bevor sich das herumspricht. 

@nofear: sind das die 1750'er DT's? Die fahren sich klasse und Freilaufton geil , oder? Meiner klang am Anfang wie 'ne Ducati beim Kuppeln und ich wollte die mit der Reklamation "defekt" umtauschen. ^^


----------



## ChaosRaven (25. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ RansomAndy:
> 
> Ich habe auch schon mehrfach meine Arbeit mit der Arbeit von Votec vergliechen. Würde bei mir dann so aussehen:" Verdacht auf Herzinfarkt sagen sie? Naja wir gucken uns mal den Pickel da am Kinn an."



Trotzdem schwärmste bei Facebook! 

Ich würd nochmal bestellen.. Ich wollt was Individuelles, dass das dauern kann, war mir bewusst und das Bike rockt einfach!


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Das Bike ist ja auch der Hammer aber der weg war felsig und steinig. Naja für solche Wege habe ich ja jetzt das richtige Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (25. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ RansomAndy:
> 
> Ich habe auch schon mehrfach meine Arbeit mit der Arbeit von Votec vergliechen. Würde bei mir dann so aussehen:" Verdacht auf Herzinfarkt sagen sie? Naja wir gucken uns mal den Pickel da am Kinn an."



Wie lange sind die Schichten der Ärzte, in der Notaufmahme deiner Klinik?

Nightprowler.


----------



## Broenner (25. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich am dienstag oder montag abhole werde werde ich dann gleich checken weil ich willl 10fach mike hat mir gesagt dieses jahr 10fach also besteh ich drauf steht selbst im kaufvertrag.


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

@ nightprowler:

Das ist unterschiedlich. Je nach Fachrichtung gibt es andere Dienste und dann gibt es auch Kombidienste, wo die Ärzte noch Stationsdienst haben. Deshalb ist das schwer zu sagen, da es viele verschiedene gibt.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Für die , die dieses Jahr bestellt haben ist es eh zu spät. Kann man nur wünschen , dass die Jungs & Mädels von der Firma aus den Fehlern lernen und es nächstes Jahr besser machen , bevor sich das herumspricht.
> 
> @nofear: sind das die 1750'er DT's? Die fahren sich klasse und Freilaufton geil , oder? Meiner klang am Anfang wie 'ne Ducati beim Kuppeln und ich wollte die mit der Reklamation "defekt" umtauschen. ^^




die DT SWISS 1750er sind super *fett*!


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ... passt die gabel vom ton her zum rahmen?
> ...



der rahmen ist schwarz metallic, die gabel ist schwarz glänzend... man kann sich dran gewöhnen...


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

Hab vorhin dann doch nochmal nachgeschaut... hab die zweite Beanstandung gefunden: 
Anstatt nem *X9  10-fach Schaltwerk*, wie vertraglich vereinbart, wurde ein *X9  9-fach* montiert... 
des weiteren ist das *Ritzelpaket falsch* es ist ein *34-12* und im Vertrag steht *36-12*...

*so langsam könnt ich* :kotz:


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

eijo, 9fach schaltwerk / 11-34 kassette (9fach)/ 9fach trigger... aber das soll jetzt mal nicht das grosse problem sein. so gesehen ist das schnell erledigt. sofern die teile dafür da sind. dann gehts nächste woche schnell mal nach ffm (ich schau dass ich den einen tag urlaub bekomme  ) und wird gemacht. ärgerlich in der tat!

krass find ich jedoch, dass an deinem rad ein mittlerer käfig montiert ist, anstatt des kurzen.


----------



## MoP__ (25. Mai 2011)

@NoFear: Ist das Größe L?

Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut.
Ohne die Spacer vorn kommt es schön flach.
Nur der Sattel gefällt mir nicht so, wird bei mir aber eh getauscht werden.

Ist es bei Schaltwerken nicht egal, für welche Ritzelbreite sie gedacht sind?
An sich kommt es doch nur auf die entsprechenden Hebel an (... die aber da sein sollten...)


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

soweit ich weiss, und mir auch erklärt wurde, schalten die 9fach schaltwerke nicht sauber auf 10fach kassetten und umgekehrt. habs auch irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> und an meinem bike ist auch 10-fach verbaut...




ja hier haben wir ja auch ein screenshot der homepage vom v.fr 1.2








und da ist, wie im vertrag ein *x9 10fach* mit *12-36 zahnkranz* angegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (25. Mai 2011)

ICh denke mit der Einschätzung über Votec hast DU Recht Andy.
Aber das geht natürlich mal überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich einen Anruf bekommen hätte mit der Frage Bike sofort mit 9-fach oder warten auf 10-fach hätte man ja verhandeln können, aber einfach versuchen einem etwas anderes unterzujubeln verärgert mich schon ein wenig.

Mal schaun was die Zentrale dazu sagt....

Und natürlich muss man korrekterweise 10-fach Trigger, Kette, Kassette und Schaltwerk verbauen.


----------



## BierSteige23 (25. Mai 2011)

@NoFear: Auch 2,5er Muddy Mary bekommen?


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Oh man, wenn ich von euch so lese bin ich heilfroh, dass bei mir das richtige Bike in der gewünschten Konfiguration gekommen ist. Wäre bei mir irgendetwas falsch gelaufen, dann hätte man vom Amokläufer in Wenden gesprochen... . - Ich fühle mit euch.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Mai 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> @NoFear: Ist das Größe L?



Nein das ist M... und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.



BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ICh denke mit der Einschätzung über Votec hast DU Recht Andy.
> Aber das geht natürlich mal überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich einen Anruf bekommen hätte mit der Frage Bike sofort mit 9-fach oder warten auf 10-fach hätte man ja verhandeln können, aber einfach versuchen einem etwas anderes unterzujubeln verärgert mich schon ein wenig.
> 
> Mal schaun was die Zentrale dazu sagt....
> ...



Meine Rede, sowas geht gar nicht. Service-Wüste Deutschland!!




BierSteige23 schrieb:


> @NoFear: Auch 2,5er Muddy Mary bekommen?



Nein... auch die 2.35er kommen schon ganz schön* fett *daher   




Ransom Andy schrieb:


> eijo, 9fach schaltwerk / 11-34 kassette (9fach)/ 9fach trigger... aber das soll jetzt mal nicht das grosse problem sein. so gesehen ist das schnell erledigt. sofern die teile dafür da sind. dann gehts nächste woche schnell mal nach ffm (ich schau dass ich den einen tag urlaub bekomme  ) und wird gemacht. ärgerlich in der tat!
> 
> krass find ich jedoch, dass an deinem rad ein mittlerer käfig montiert ist, anstatt des kurzen.



ein mittlerer käfig ist bei mir montiert? bist du dir sicher? weiss net so genau!

möchte jedoch einen x9 10-fach mittleren käfig haben!!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

ja, sieht auf den ersten blick schwer danach aus. solltest du jedoch eine 10er Anlage bekommen, dann dürfte das mittlere echt eher ein Problem sein. dank doppelkurbel boom. in verbindung mit hammerschmidt würde ich jedoch zu kurzem käfig raten. was ja ab werk eigentlich auch drauf sein sollte.

jetzt treib ichs mal eben auf die spitze: hat jeder, der sein bike bekommen hat, auch brav die kette pg1091 drauf?


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Nee, habe die XTR-Kette.


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

knubbel  abgesehen von dir.... also, alle die standard-werxteile haben


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Menno nie darf ich mitspielen  - Und was heißt bitte "standard-werxteile"? Meins wurde auch nicht nur für mich gebastelt


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

naaaaaaaiiin  aber fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

wisst ihr was doof ist? mittlerweile gewöhn ich mich an meinen auf 754mm gekürzten boobar lenker und find den echt sahne. hab ich mir 2 lenker unsonst gekauft....


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Yeah XTR-2011, die AkamiEdition


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

heisst die eisdielen-linie von shimano nicht yumeya oder so


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Mai 2011)

so. gute nacht ihr menschen.


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Richtig! Das ist die BlinBling-Reihe. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich aufgrund der XTR nicht als Eisdielenbiker gelte


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht Marvin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (26. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wisst ihr was doof ist? mittlerweile gewöhn ich mich an meinen auf 754mm gekürzten boobar lenker und find den echt sahne. hab ich mir 2 lenker unsonst gekauft....



Ich brauch noch einen, was hast im Angebot?


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

ob ich die veräussere, weiss ich noch nicht. lenker braucht man immer mal wieder  hab den reverse flibar xxl (760mm/18mm) und den sixpack menace (720mm/25mm). den flibar heb ich mir auf jeden fall fürs v.fr auf. den menace schraub ich mir evtl ans trailbike.


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4dd6318c6ccfb/c1/show.html


----------



## MarcKampmann (26. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ...so langsam werde ich ein wenig sauer...
> ..hab nochmal mit dem Shop in Stuttgart telefoniert:
> 
> Der hat Rücksprache mit Wenden gehalten und Aussage ist: Das mit 10-fach steht falsch auf der Homepage. Beim V.FR würde man nur 9-fach ausliefern.
> ...



Da wird man echt nachdenklich wenn man das so liest ob votec wirklich die richtige wahl ist und ob man nicht doch beim altbewährten Canyon bleibt und  torque Dropzone kauft. Bei den bikes von c... fehlt mir aber die Individualität grrrrr. es gibt ja auch bis auf die Lieferzeit zufriedene Kunden (kleiner Lichtblick) und die Bikes sehen einfach geil aus!


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

ich hatte ein canyon im november bestellt. der termin wurde mehrmals verschoben. letztens auf unbestimmte zeit. das war im feb. dann hab ich storniert und ein votec bestellt. ehrlich gesagt reklamiere ich lieber falsche teile und bekomme dann die richtigen (auch wenn mit ärger und rennerei verbunden) anstatt das halbe jahr nicht einmal ein rad zu haben.


----------



## akami (26. Mai 2011)

@ Lenker:

Ich bin vorher auch am DH einen kurzen Lenker gefahren (680mm). Jetzt mit dem SX kam eine 740mm-Verion und ich muss sagen, dass cih mir kein besseres Cockpit mehr vorstellen kann. Das HT wird auch noch angepasst.


@ Service:

Was bei Votec so echt abgeht ist echt sehr strange aber ich muss sagen lieber auf ein saugeiles Votec warten, dass so ist wie ich mir mein Bike vorstelle als so eine Endurover******gung namens Strive oder soetwas liebloses zusammengezimmertes wie das Alpinist von Canyon. Außerdem haben die auc Leiferschwierigkeiten (siehe Andy oder Canyon Wartezimmer).

Als einer der Glücklichen, die ihr Bike schon haben und auch so wie es sein soll, muss ich sagen, dass sich das Warten gelohnt hat. Ich bin noch nie sowas sahniges gefahren, sowas muss man auch mal sagen. Wenn ich jetzt irgendeine schnelle Alternative hier stehen hätte, würde ich mir den Ar*** abbeißen.

Fazit: Durchalten und dann freuen.


Ps.: 1822 Post. Auch wenn nicht jeder Post (ja auch von mir) nicht ganz der Sache entspricht, finde ich es doch beachtlich. Hätte niemals mit soviel Resonanz gerechnet. Weiter so Leute. *Ab wie vielen Posts geht es eigentlich in Teil2?*


----------



## BierSteige23 (26. Mai 2011)

...übrigends noch nichts wirklich neues an der 10-fach-Front .
Habe mit Frau Nehm telefoniert und sie melden sich bei mir...

Und zur aufkommenden Frage ob Votec die richtige Wahl ist:

Als ich letztes Jahr mein V.SX gekauft habe lief das, von Lieferverzögerungen mal abgesehen, reibungslos. Ich wurde auch aktiv über Verzögerungen informiert.
Die Bikes an sich sind sowieso klasse.

Ich habe das Gefühl dass es bei denen momentan nur ein wenig drüber und drunter geht. Die für uns Kunden geniale Möglichkeit der individuellen Konfiguration führt bei Votec vermutlich zu enormen Schwierigkeiten wenn die Zulieferer mal nicht so mitspielen.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Mai 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ...übrigends noch nichts wirklich neues an der 10-fach-Front .
> Habe mit Frau Nehm telefoniert und sie melden sich bei mir...
> 
> Und zur aufkommenden Frage ob Votec die richtige Wahl ist:
> ...




und das ist  halt gerade sehr sehr schade!


----------



## gotboost (26. Mai 2011)

Wurden bei irgendeinem überhaupt die dt e2000 ausgeliefert? Danke.


----------



## BierSteige23 (26. Mai 2011)

..hab mit dem Shop in Stuttgart jetzt ausgemacht dass er mir dort die 10-fach von nem Vorführ-V.SX verbaut. Somit komm ich doch noch schneller als gedacht zu meiner Konfig .
Die is zwar minimal gebraucht, aber sieht man dem ding noch nicht an. DAmit kann ich leben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (27. Mai 2011)

ohh leute ich ärgere mich so am dienstag werde ich mein bike abholen mit folgendem PROBLEM: DIE BREMSEN ich habe die Avid x0 bestellt aber die haben keine fr/dh freigabe ich hätte gescheider die Formula genommen, gibt es hier jemand der die x0 am v.fr fährt .


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

nee, die hat keiner. weil die nämlich keine fr-freigabe haben......


----------



## starvald (27. Mai 2011)

> .ohh leute ich ärgere mich so am dienstag werde ich mein bike abholen mit  folgendem PROBLEM: DIE BREMSEN ich habe die Avid x0 bestellt aber die  haben keine fr/dh freigabe ich hätte gescheider die Formula genommen,  gibt es hier jemand der die x0 am v.fr fährt .



wie geil is das denn? du machst dir monatelang sorgen, ob der lack glänzend oder matt sei, bestellst dir aber so ne mickrige bremse an deinen downhiller? war dir das bei der konfiguration nicht bewusst, oder hat votec das falsche verbaut?

wie schwer bist du denn? dann geht die X0 ja vielleicht erstmal.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (27. Mai 2011)

Seht mal her, was ich da feines hab:







goodbye, klobiger kunststoffklotz...


@broenner:
hol dir doch die: https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Magura-MT-6-SL-Post-Mount-6-Zoll____240529.html


----------



## akami (27. Mai 2011)

Servus!

Abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich der Avid X0 im DH/FR keine drei Meter vertrauen würde, weiß Avid wohl selber nicht wofür diese Bremse eigentlich gemacht ist. Unter der Beschreibung der X0 steht folgendes:



> ...jeder herausforderung gewachsen ist: egal ob Cross-Country, Trail, All-Mountain oder Downhill.



Wenn man jedoch den Suchfilter "Produkte nach Fahrtyp" benutzt, dann taucht die X0 im AllMountain-Bereich auf.
In einem Test des MountainBikeMagazins wird die Elixir allgemein als eine Bremse für MTB-Race deklariert.


----------



## BierSteige23 (27. Mai 2011)

...liegt vielleicht daran dass man das auch nciht so einfach einordnen kann.
Im Downhill wird alles gefahren, von fetten 200er Saints bis zu kleinsten Scheiben aus gewichtsgründen. Hängt halt stark vom Fahrer ab. Wer nicht schwer ist und über eine gute Technik verfügt muss beim Downhill nicht sonderlich viel bremsen 

Ich z.B. kann nicht sonderlich gut bremsen...folglich würde ich sowas wie die X0 eher nicht fahren...ganz davon abgesehen dass so leichte Teile oft nicht die robustesten sind....


----------



## Cube Lova (27. Mai 2011)

Ist doch vollkommen egal für welchen Einsatzbereich ne Bremse deklariert wird. DIe Oro Puro war auch ne Race Bremse, aber da bekanntlich alle Oros gleich waren außer Karbonhebel und leitungen kann man die genausogut im dh Fahren. Im Dh braucht es sowieso keine allzu standfeste Bremse, sie muss nur bissig sein, weil man kruz und brachial verzögern will. Die X.O wird genau so zum fr Fahren passen wie alle anderen Elixiers auch, sie ist vllt. nur aufgrund ihre Leichtbaus schneller am Faden etc... Ih solltet mal nicht so auf den Kategorien rumreiten. Mit einer Pike kann man auch anständing freeriden gehen. Und so pauschale Aussagen wie der 'würde ich keine drei Meter übern weg trauen' sind der größte schwachsinn überhaupt....Die One macht auch viele Probleme, wenn sie funktioniert ist sie genial, genauso wie eine Avid Elixier...


----------



## akami (27. Mai 2011)

Wobei bei Formula passt das nicht ganz. Die ist superleicht und echt stabil auch wenn das 2009Model noch stabiler gewesen sein soll, dafür ist das neue Model noch bissiger. Und natürlich brauchst du nix bissiges, wenn du einfach nur den Berg runterzimmerst und unten einfach gemütlich zum stehen kommen willst aber man weiß nie was kommt und wann man die Bremse braucht. - Aber wie gesagt ich bin da etwas voreingenommen aufgrund meiner Elixir am HT... .

Im Prinzip muss jeder für sich wissen was er braucht und womit er sicher fährt.


----------



## gotboost (27. Mai 2011)

Recht haste, kommt eher auf Scheibengrösse und Belag an. Bin auch die oro k18 mit 220er Scheiben im Dh gefahren, supergut gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (27. Mai 2011)

@ Cube Lova:

1. Wenn ich eine Aussage mache, die ich extra nur auf mich beziehe, dann ist das meine freie Meinungsäußerung und meine Meinung als den größten Schwachsinn darstellen unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass meine Elixir mit 185er Scheiben schon am Hardtail schnell nachlässig wird, finde ich nicht sonderlich geistreich. Aber wie gesagt meine Meinung. *Ich frag mich nur warum man sich direkt an die Gurgel gehen muss.*

2. Wenn du Parts für einen anderen Einsatztweck benutzt als für den er freigegeben ist, dann ist das auch immer so eine Sache mit der Garantieleistung... .

3. Meine One fährt sich einfach nur sahning und macht immer das, was sie soll. Ich kenne viele, die die Formula fahren und bis auf dass auch bei der One die Bremsbeläge verschleißen sind wir alle super glücklich.


----------



## BierSteige23 (27. Mai 2011)




----------



## akami (27. Mai 2011)

Wir können jetzt von jeder Bremse irgendwelche Kritiken rauskramen (positive und negative) aber dann fangen wir irgendwann an uns im Kreis zu drehen... .


----------



## CaptainBrandy (27. Mai 2011)

ich halt auch nich viel von formula... leider enttäuscht mich shimano auch. mal sehn, wie die neuen maguras so abschneiden.


----------



## BierSteige23 (27. Mai 2011)

..wollte auch nciht die TheOne schlecht machen. Hat nur grad so gut reingepasst .


----------



## Cube Lova (27. Mai 2011)

@ akami:
Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Formulas nur gibt es eben auch genug leute die es nicht sind. Genau wie bei avid, magura etc. Man sollte nicht direkt aufgrund persönlicher, subjektiver Erfahrungen pauschalisieren. Und zum Thema Freigabe oder nicht. 1. Wie will dir jemand nachweisen mit welcher Bremse du wo gefahren bist und zum zweiten wird mal längst anhalten bevor die Bremse völlig versagt. Ein anderes Beispiel. Die Lyrik wird bei Sram auch als All Mountain Gabel gelistet - Mehr brauch man dazu eig. net sagen. Die Macht alles mit.
Wer natürlich ein absoluten schleif-oder Angstbremser ist sollte sich was dickes ala saint , code ider Gustl ans Radl schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (27. Mai 2011)

Und vor allem was das Schlimmste ist (wie bei jedem anderen Part auch), wenn man das eine will aber das andere bekommt  - So die Sonne lacht mich an und sagt mir, dass ich gefälligst meinen Hintern auf den Trail zu bewegen habe.


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

naja, einsatzbereich ist die eine sache. freigabe die andere... damit will sich in erster linie der hersteller absichern. aber ein stückweit sollte man, schon zur eigensicherheit, auf die freigabe achten. die elixir5, die ich am ransom hatte und jetzt am transalp habe, hat saalbach gerade so überstanden. und den berg runterpetzen und auf einmal merken dass die bremsen nimmer als zu gut ihren dienst verrichten, das kommt nicht gut.


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> 1. Wie will dir jemand nachweisen mit welcher Bremse du wo gefahren bist



spätestens wenns darum geht einen unfallhergang zu ermitteln und einen schuldigen zu finden.


----------



## Broenner (27. Mai 2011)

Das war ein ganz großer Fehler mit der x0 ich rede später nochma mit Mike was der sagt aber grundsätzlich wäre für mich die Formula the one am besten .

Weiß einer ob die formula auch mit den Matchmaker X kompartibel ist.


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

glaube nicht...


----------



## Newmi (27. Mai 2011)

Wieso ist die X0 dann eigentlich im Konfigurator drinn??
Macht ja irgendwie keinen Sinn??

@ Captain Brandy
Was für ein Hersteller ist das??  (gerne per PN, da das hier nicht reingehört, oder poste es im V.FR-Thread) 
Ich werd mir heute noch ein 3D-CAD-Modell anfertigen, mal schauen wie das aussieht, und dann demnächst selbst fräsen!!


----------



## Broenner (27. Mai 2011)

ALso wenn die x0 keine freigabe hätte würde votec die auch nicht in den.vfr konfigurator packen, mike meinte vorhin ich soll mir kein kopf machen das haut hin das passt mit den bremsen, ich brauch keine formula x0. Wie gesagt es würde keinen sinn machen wenn sie die freigabe nicht haben .   

2.Dienstag bin ich in frankfurt und werde mein v.fr abholen . wurde mir heute gesagt das es am montag eintrifft.


----------



## MarcKampmann (27. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ALso wenn die x0 keine freigabe hätte würde votec die auch nicht in den.vfr konfigurator packen, mike meinte vorhin ich soll mir kein kopf machen das haut hin das passt mit den bremsen, ich brauch keine formula x0. Wie gesagt es würde keinen sinn machen wenn sie die freigabe nicht haben .
> 
> 2.Dienstag bin ich in frankfurt und werde mein v.fr abholen . wurde mir heute gesagt das es am montag eintrifft.



Ich werde mal die nette Frau nehm fragen ob die auch die Code oder Code r verbauen


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ALso wenn die x0 keine freigabe hätte würde votec die auch nicht in den.vfr konfigurator packen, mike meinte vorhin ich soll mir kein kopf machen das haut hin das passt mit den bremsen, ich brauch keine formula x0. Wie gesagt es würde keinen sinn machen wenn sie die freigabe nicht haben .
> 
> 2.Dienstag bin ich in frankfurt und werde mein v.fr abholen . wurde mir heute gesagt das es am montag eintrifft.



@Broenner: wann genau holst du dein bike in FFM ab? jetzt am kommenden di, den 31.05. ?


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Ich werde mal die nette Frau nehm fragen ob die auch die Code oder Code r verbauen




also glaube nicht, dass die das machen, da sie nicht im konfigurator ist! 

zudem ist es zur zeit eher unwahrscheinlich, bei dem STRESS der momentan im Werk herrscht! 

aber fragen kostet ja nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (27. Mai 2011)

Die neue Code hätte ich auch genommen, wenn verfügbar. Saugeile Bremse und passt perfekt in meine Optik


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

in deine optik, phil


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Die neue Code hätte ich auch genommen, wenn verfügbar. Saugeile Bremse und passt perfekt in meine Optik



jau hätt ich auch genommen 

aber weiss nedd ob die dann mit der neuen gabel harmoniert....


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. Mai 2011)

Anfang der Woche mit Votec telefoniert, ob die mir doch ne goldene Zweifach-X0 verbauen könnten mit der Stinger zusammen.
Kein Problem, wurde heute schnell für lau getauscht.
Ich bhin zufrieden und es sieht nun noch geiler aus!


----------



## Broenner (27. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> @Broenner: wann genau holst du dein bike in FFM ab? jetzt am kommenden di, den 31.05. ?


 
jep 

all: meint ihr vll. ansatt die x0 verbauen die die code oder code r vll?


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

nein, tun sie nicht....


----------



## Broenner (27. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> nein, tun sie nicht....


 
Dann ist es aber unlogisch ransom andy das diese anlage keine freigabe hat für fr/dh.Mike meinte das würde passen.

Ransom Andy: eine frage warum wolltest du keine totem bei dem aufpreis von 150euro odersowas hätte ich mir die genommen, weil die van kostet ja ein vermögen . nur eine frage nicht ausrasten

Danke


----------



## MoP__ (27. Mai 2011)

Hört bitte auf, ständig eure Bestellungen zu ändern.

Dann hab ich mein Bike schneller ;-)


----------



## akami (27. Mai 2011)

Aber nicht auch das schöne Votec zu Bruch fahren oder bestellst du deine Bikes immer mit perforierter Sollbruchstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber unlogisch ransom andy das diese anlage keine freigabe hat für fr/dh.Mike meinte das würde passen.
> 
> Ransom Andy: eine frage warum wolltest du keine totem bei dem aufpreis von 150euro odersowas hätte ich mir die genommen, weil die van kostet ja ein vermögen . nur eine frage nicht ausrasten
> 
> Danke



was ist unlogisch? du fragtest, ob sie anstelle der X0 die Code oder Code R verbauen. Ich habe das mit nein beantwortet, weil sie Code oder Code R überhaupt nicht verbauen.

ich könnte deine zweite frage einfach mit weil beantworten, aber ich führe aus: Die Domain ist bekannt als eine SupersorglosGabel. Prügel sie, wirf sie hin, egal.. sie übersteht alles. Ist in ihrer Performance jedoch nicht ganz so erhaben wie andere Gabel dieser Kategorie. Für den Preis aber ein guter Deal. Verglichen mit der 66er Marzocchi sowieso. Und da ich -irgendwann mal- eine 180er VAN (Fox) haben möchte, tut es diese Gabel. Vom Preis als auch von der Leistung. Wenn man, als Domainbesitzer, dann auch noch was von Fahrwerken und Fahrwerkstuning versteht, kann man aus der Domain eine wirklich gute Gabel machen. Der erste Schritt, nämlich der Dämpferölwechsel, war schon mal ein bombastischer Schritt in die Richtung, in die ich will. Morgen kommen noch eine harte und eine extraharte Gabelfeder, die werden dann getestet und das Fahrwerk entsprechend eingestellt. Unter Umständen werde ich die Staubringe und die Tauchrohre ein wenig bearbeiten. Das entscheide ich aber erst, wenn die Einlaufphase mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen ist. Bekanntlich braucht die Domain (RockShox allgemein) eine etwas längere Einlaufphase.


----------



## akami (27. Mai 2011)

Das mit der Einfahrphase kann ich bestätigen. Die Totem läuft auch am Anfang sehr ruppig.


----------



## MoP__ (27. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Aber nicht auch das schöne Votec zu Bruch fahren oder bestellst du deine Bikes immer mit perforierter Sollbruchstelle



Alle drei Rahmen sind an unterschiedlichen Stellen kaputtgegangen.
Dem MIFA sehe ich das nach. 1,5m Drops mit einem CC Hardtail können eben zu Rissen im Steuerrohr führen... 

Da der V.SR Rahmen praktisch für alles freigegeben ist was man mit Fahrrädern anstellen kann bin ich da guter Dinge (OK, beim Whiplash und dem Pudel war ich das auch...)


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> jep
> 
> all: meint ihr vll. ansatt die x0 verbauen die die code oder code r vll?




wann bist du in FFM, werde an dem tag auch da sein, um die "falschen" teile austauschen zu lassen! vielleicht sieht man sich ja in FFM!!!


----------



## Broenner (28. Mai 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> wann bist du in FFM, werde an dem tag auch da sein, um die "falschen" teile austauschen zu lassen! vielleicht sieht man sich ja in FFM!!!


 
Ich schätze ich bin so gegen abend dort, weiß noch nicht so ganzgenau.

all:meint ich sollte bei meiner totem mal gleich das öl wechseln oder so,


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Mai 2011)

wie gut kennst du dich mit dem thema fahrwerk aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (28. Mai 2011)

Kannst du kurz sagen, wie sich das Fahrverhalten durch 2.5 Öl geändert hat. Hast du nur die 200ml der MC Einheit getauscht und fährst jetzt mit ein wenig Druckstufe oder ganz offen? Gerne auch per pn


----------



## MarcKampmann (28. Mai 2011)

Heute geht ja mal gar nix hier, sind denn alle im bikepark?

Wann gibt es endlich mal bewegte Bilder von euren Bikes in Aktion?

Schönen Abend noch jetzt gibt's erst mal Champions league


----------



## starvald (28. Mai 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Heute geht ja mal gar nix hier, sind denn alle im bikepark?
> 
> Wann gibt es endlich mal bewegte Bilder von euren Bikes in Aktion?
> 
> Schönen Abend noch jetzt gibt's erst mal Champions league



Hallo?? Es ist Samstagabend - da gibts andere Art von Hügeln zu erkunden und andere "Gaps" zu nehmen :-D Und die Trinkblase wird mit Jim Beam Cola desinfiziert :-D


----------



## nightprowler (29. Mai 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Hallo?? Es ist Samstagabend - da gibts andere Art von Hügeln zu erkunden und andere "Gaps" zu nehmen :-D Und die Trinkblase wird mit Jim Beam Cola desinfiziert :-D



Hammerschmidt im Overdrive.

Nightprowler.


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Mai 2011)

Mathok schrieb:


> Kannst du kurz sagen, wie sich das Fahrverhalten durch 2.5 Öl geändert hat. Hast du nur die 200ml der MC Einheit getauscht und fährst jetzt mit ein wenig Druckstufe oder ganz offen? Gerne auch per pn



hi

ja, nur die 200ml der MC. ich hab motorex low friction forkoil verwendet. vorher hatte ich die zug- und druckstufe komplett offen und trotzdem eine sehr störrische gabel. schlechtes losbrechmoment und völlig überdämpft. jetzt passt die zugstufe, kommt ordentlich schnell wieder raus und die druckstufe kann ich, je nach untergrund, ein oder zwei klicks zudrehen. hinzu kommt noch die gelegentliche anwendung mit brunox deo. die federn waren leider nicht rechtzeitig da, sodass ich sie gestern nicht testen konnte. hatte den ein oder anderen durchschlag. mit entsprechender feder dürfte die zugstufe wieder etwas schneller werden. was dann mehr spielraum in den klicks bedeutet.


----------



## Mathok (29. Mai 2011)

Werd ich jetzt am Wochenende mal testen, ist ja kein großer Akt. Bei meiner Domain waren ürigens standardmäßig unter der linken Topcap zwei Spacer (würd ich mal kontrollieren). Zudem habe ich die Dichtungs- und Gleitbuchsen von innen dick mit Judybutter bestrichen. Hat beides schonmal ein wenig geholfen. Hatte dann eine schwächere Feder probiert, damit war das Ansprechverhalten super, die Gabel aber bei allem über AllMountain am Limit.

Danke! Und jetzt zurück zu euren schönen Rädern....


----------



## akami (30. Mai 2011)

Kleines Offtopic. Hier passiert ja momentan nicht viel. 
Was hÃ¶ren denn die anderen Votecfahrer hier so auf dem Trail? Ich habe eben folgende Playlist erstellt:

Andy Hunter â Come On
Anthrax â Got The Time
Bon Jovi â Itâs My Life
Cellweller ft. Styles Of Beyond â Shapeshifter
Digitalism â Anything New
Eagles Of Death Metal â Miss Alissa
Five Horse Johnson â The Ballad Of Sister Ruth
Gnarls Barklay â Gone Daddy Gone
Gnarls Barklay - Run
Grand Funk Railroad â Weâre an American Band
Hyper â We Control
Jakalope â Upside Down
Juvenile â Sets Go Up
Kansas â Carry On Wayword Son
Linkin Park â Faint
Linking Park â One Step Closer
Nickelback â Never Again
N.E.R.D. â Rockstar (Jason Nevins Remix)
N.O.H.A. â More Pepper
P.O.D. â Lights Out
Ram Jam â Black Betty
Rise Against â Give It All
Rise Against â Like The Angels
Rise Against - Paperwings
Rise Against â State Of The Union
Rise Against â The First Drop
Robyn â Cobrastyle (Bloody Beetroots Remix)
Royal Republic â Cry Baby Cry
Royal Republic â Tommy Gun
Royal Republic â Underwear
Royal Republic â Walking Down The Line
Shy Child â Break Your Neck
Son Doobie â Wonderful World Ego
The Boss Hoss â Rock On Rock
The Gaslight Anthem â Red In The Morning
The Nosebleed Section
The Offspring â Da Hui
The Offspring â No Brakes
Teddybears - Cobrastyle
Wayne Beckford â You got What I Need
Zebrahead â Falling Apart Remix


GrÃ¼Ãe.


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Mai 2011)

oh, mein tipp hat dir wohl gefallen 

also, ich höre überwiegend einen titel: sounds of nature feat. fahrtwind


----------



## akami (30. Mai 2011)

Ja passte sehr gut in meine Auswahl. Danke nochmal. So eben zu Saturn, der Helm wird jetzt mit Lautsprechern versehen. Man will ja noch was von seiner Umwelt mitbekommen


----------



## nightprowler (30. Mai 2011)

AC/ DC

Warmachine

TNT

Thunderstruck


High Voltage

Und natürlich Nightprowler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (30. Mai 2011)

Gute Musik, wäre mir aber viel zu aggressiv. Die Neigung zum heizen ist eh schon vorhanden und muss dadurch nicht noch mehr gefördert werden. Ich steh eher auf funky-grouvie- slappin'bass Kram. Ich fahr dadurch geschmeidiger


----------



## nightprowler (30. Mai 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> Gute Musik, wäre mir aber viel zu aggressiv. Die Neigung zum heizen ist eh schon vorhanden und muss dadurch nicht noch mehr gefördert werden. Ich steh eher auf funky-grouvie- slappin'bass Kram. Ich fahr dadurch geschmeidiger



Smooth.

Und natürlich Guano Apes rauf und runter,ich brauchs halt so.


----------



## akami (30. Mai 2011)

Lords of the Bikes


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Mai 2011)

poah, wenn ich meine favoriten hier posten würde...... (abgesehen davon dass ich beim biken keine musik höre)...ich hätt die lacher auf meiner seite, glaub ich.


----------



## akami (30. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, warum du beim Biken keine Musik hörst? Entweder liegt es daran, dass Justin Biber nicht zum Biken geignet ist oder du bei der Musik so abgelenkt bist, dass du keine augen mehr für den Trail hast 

So um wieder zum Topic zu kommen:

Die Jagwire TubeTops haben bei mir Restlos versagt. Ich habe jetzt mit einem BikeShield "Full Package" alle empfindlichen Stellen abgeklebt. Jetzt sollte das Pulver halten. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele Stellen ein Klebchen brauchen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Mai 2011)

pffff..... justin bieber. heiss ich broenner, oder was? neeeeeee


----------



## Broenner (30. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> pffff..... justin bieber. heiss ich broenner, oder was? neeeeeee


 
Jetzt mach ma halblang ANDY, sagma was hast du eig. gegen mich hier? 
NEIN ICH HABE KEIN V.FR für die EISDIele gekauft wenns du das die ganze zeit denkst.


----------



## Broenner (30. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ma halblang ANDY, sagma was hast du eig. gegen mich hier?
> NEIN ICH HABE KEIN V.FR für die EISDIele gekauft wenns du das die ganze zeit denkst.


 

PS: best bikemusik ist doch immernoch LORDI wenn ihr die kennt.


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Mai 2011)

was hat denn justin bieber mit eisdiele zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (30. Mai 2011)

nix aber sicher ist das du mich hassssssssen tust warum keine ahnung.


----------



## giles (30. Mai 2011)

@ broenner

Bleiben sie ruhig, ich hole Hilfe.

Du lässt dich halt schön ärgern. Geh doch mal gelassen ran, Dir will keiner was.

Ist nur 1.) Deine Aufregung wegen der Farbe (3 Wochen jeden genervt  )
jetzt deine Bremsen in Zusammenhang mit deiner Unsicherheit.

Ist einfach nur eine kleine nett gemeinte Stichelei. 

Und seh es positiv, morgen hast Du dein Mattschwarzes-Custom V.FR und radelst in einem 1/2 Jahr alles in Grund und Boden.


----------



## bascopeach (31. Mai 2011)

wann darf man hier eigentlich mal wieder Bilder sehen????

BIIILDER

FIE-DE-OOOOHS!!!


----------



## akami (31. Mai 2011)

Meine Bildersession ist leider nix geworden. Alle Bilder sind vermurkst *heul*. Sonntag neuer Termin mit Spiegelreflexkamera, so muss das sein.


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2011)

kommt noch, kommt noch


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2011)

update:

neuen lenker verbaut. reverse racing flibar xxl 760 gekürzt auf 740mm. die 9° des flibar fühlen sich im vergleich zu den 7° des boobar deutlich ergonomischer an. bin zwar noch nicht zum fahren gekommen, aber das erste rumrollen vermittelte auf anhieb ein freundlicheres gefühl.

muss demnächst mal wieder bilder machen. am we wird wahrscheinlich wieder bissel gefilmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (31. Mai 2011)

@ Lenker:

Die 6° bzw. 7° Kröpfungen fühlen sich für viele ergonomisch unangenehm an. Zu empfehlen sind da die deutlich angenhemer zu fahrenden, ergonomisch günstigen 8°-, 9°- und 12°-Form.
Mein Syntace Vector Carbon sieht mit seinen 8° Kröpfung, 1cm Rise und einer Länge von 740mm ein wenig so aus wie eine dahergelaufene x-beliebige Stange fährt sich aber in Kombination mit den ERgon GA1 sehr, sehr angenehem.


----------



## Broenner (31. Mai 2011)

leider kann ich erst mein bike am freitag holen aus zeitgründen,


----------



## gotboost (31. Mai 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> leider kann ich erst mein bike am freitag holen aus zeitgründen,



Bin gerade in der nähe, ist's heut fertig? 
Kann's ja probefahrn bis Freitag..;-)

Meins dauert noch 4 Wochen, wollt zuerst nen strive nehmen wg Lieferzeit, aber da schaut's ja seid dieser Woche auch mau aus.


----------



## akami (31. Mai 2011)

Einige haben sich das Strive schon letztes Jahr im November bestellt und es immer noch nicht erhalten. Ich glaube ich würde tillen.

Ps.: Ich finde ja, dass das Supreme DH V3 Atherton zumindest vom Hinterbau mehr nach einem Votecrahmen aussieht als das V.FR


----------



## akami (31. Mai 2011)

An die SX-Besitzer:

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass die Sitzstrebe beim SX im harten Einsatz ganz gut unter Beschuss von der Kette genommen wird. Also unbedingt auch die Sitzstrebe entsprechend schützen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2011)

jungejunge... votec is not one big happy family... tzzztzzz... vllt auch ein grund warums da nicht so klappt bei denen.


----------



## gotboost (31. Mai 2011)

Hä?


----------



## MarcKampmann (31. Mai 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Bin gerade in der nähe, ist's heut fertig?
> Kann's ja probefahrn bis Freitag..;-)
> 
> Meins dauert noch 4 Wochen, wollt zuerst nen strive nehmen wg Lieferzeit, aber da schaut's ja seid dieser Woche auch mau aus.



wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2011)

sag ich jetzt mal so öffentlich nix zu.


----------



## MarcKampmann (31. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> sag ich jetzt mal so öffentlich nix zu.



warum nicht? sonst pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (31. Mai 2011)

Vor zwei Wochen. Kannst mich auch PMen.


----------



## MarcKampmann (31. Mai 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen. Kannst mich auch PMen.




da bist du aber optimistisch mit 4 Wochen


----------



## gotboost (31. Mai 2011)

Mir wurde gesagt anodisiert und Standardausführung, sprich v.sx 1.2 bis auf die schwarze Gabel geht schneller.


----------



## philluck (31. Mai 2011)

grmml grmml... gestern hat mich mein kollege angerufen und schon an der art wie er 'hallo' gesagt hat, war für mich klar, dass er eine versandbestätigung für sein yt tues bekommen hat... in angesicht der tatsache das ich bei votec einfach mal 8 wochen lieferzeit veranschlage, musste ich mir was neues einfallen lassen. soweit so uninteressant denkt ihr, aber nein, ganz OT ist es nicht aufgrund der verbauten federgabel.

mein neues spielzeug zum old school Hardtail DH geballer wird schön mit ner janz alten votec upside-down gabel  ausgestattet!! 

den rahmen hab ich fürn 40er bei badbikes geschossen.


und ja, dieser post, genau wie das dirt-projekt, dienen einzig und allein zur überbrückung der UNENDLICH langen lieferzeit


----------



## nightprowler (31. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> jungejunge... votec is not one big happy family... tzzztzzz... vllt auch ein grund warums da nicht so klappt bei denen.



Vermute ich auch,an so einigen Antworten der Leute kann man das merken,wenn man auch mit solchen Chefs zu tun hat.
Zum Beispiel müssen die für jeden Hühnerpfurz Ihren Chef fragen.Kenn ich.
Sehr verdächtig.


----------



## Broenner (31. Mai 2011)

NoFear: Bist du noch da, was ist jetzt rausgekommen bekommst du jetzt eine weiße Totem oder nicht?

PS:Hast du ICQ


----------



## MarcKampmann (31. Mai 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Vermute ich auch,an so einigen Antworten der Leute kann man das merken,wenn man auch mit solchen Chefs zu tun hat.
> Zum Beispiel müssen die für jeden Hühnerpfurz Ihren Chef fragen.Kenn ich.
> Sehr verdächtig.



die haben den karren (votec) ja auch schon 2 oder 3 mal in den Sand gesetzt und ich hoffe für uns und für die chefs das das nicht nochmal passiert, denn dann ist nix mehr mit Ersatzteilen für die schönen Rahmen


----------



## ChaosRaven (31. Mai 2011)

Ihr Pessimisten nervt..


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> NoFear: Bist du noch da, was ist jetzt rausgekommen bekommst du jetzt eine weiße Totem oder nicht?
> 
> PS:Hast du ICQ



Servus, DU hast echt ein geiles V.FR!  schwarz und gelb - schlicht aber SEHR schick!!! 
Habs gestern in FFM bei Mike gesehen. Sieht wirklich hammergeil aus! 

War gestern den halben Tag in FFM und hab Bike neu montiert... es ist jetzt so wie ich es haben wollte!! --> richtig geil!! *Mit weißer TOTEM !!!*

Bilder folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (1. Juni 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Servus, DU hast echt ein geiles V.FR!  schwarz und gelb - schlicht aber SEHR schick!!!
> Habs gestern in FFM bei Mike gesehen. Sieht wirklich hammergeil aus!
> 
> War gestern den halben Tag in FFM und hab Bike neu montiert... es ist jetzt so wie ich es haben wollte!! --> richtig geil!! *Mit weißer TOTEM !!!*
> ...


 
Da bin ich ja ma froh hast du gesehen welche reifen die die mir raufgezogen haben, hast du bilder auch gemacht von meinem vll.


----------



## giles (1. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja ma froh hast du gesehen welche reifen die die mir raufgezogen haben, hast du bilder auch gemacht von meinem vll.



Jetzt übertreibst du es wieder


----------



## philluck (1. Juni 2011)

@broenner: ich meine da den neuen raceking in 2.0 supersonic drauf gesichtet zu haben...


----------



## starvald (1. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja ma froh hast du gesehen welche reifen die die mir raufgezogen haben, hast du bilder auch gemacht von meinem vll.



"Nicht nur das, ich bin damit probegefahren und habs in Offenbach vorm Aldi stehen lassen zum Einkaufen"


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Juni 2011)

ich war heut auch noch dort, weil ich aufs konsulat musste. bin ich mal schnell zum mike rein. sah aber schwer grau aus, das rad.


----------



## Broenner (1. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich war heut auch noch dort, weil ich aufs konsulat musste. bin ich mal schnell zum mike rein. sah aber schwer grau aus, das rad.


 

ist klar andy schaut schwer grau aus, ich habe kein schwarz-matt mit klarrlack bekommen hat mike gesagt sondern graumatt mit klarrlack neee spasss jetzt die haben mir schwarz mettalic-mit klarrlack lackiert.
find ich auch gut hauptsache schwarz.

Starvald: Und wie fährt sich mein v.fr vorallem aldi und offenbach wers glaubt und dort warst du auch nicht. 

All: wollt ihr nun bilder von meinem v.fr morgen sehen oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (1. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ist klar andy schaut schwer grau aus, ich habe kein schwarz-matt mit klarrlack bekommen hat mike gesagt sondern graumatt mit klarrlack neee spasss jetzt die haben mir schwarz mettalic-mit klarrlack lackiert.
> find ich auch gut hauptsache schwarz.
> 
> Starvald: Und wie fährt sich mein v.fr vorallem aldi und offenbach wers glaubt und dort warst du auch nicht.
> ...


 

Nofear bitte poste hier keine bilder ich will mein bike selbst in wirklichkeit sehen danke.


----------



## Broenner (1. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Nofear bitte poste hier keine bilder ich will mein bike selbst in wirklichkeit sehen danke.


 
Ransom andy, woher hast du den bikeständer wo votec draufsteht kann man den bei mike in ffm kaufen oder was?


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Juni 2011)

wer sagt denn, das nofear bilder gemacht hat ??? 

nee, kann man nicht.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, das nofear bilder gemacht hat ???
> 
> nee, kann man nicht.




... nein, ich hab doch keine Bilder gemacht, wer denkt denn an sowas 


_Schbass beiseite_ 





Hier mein *V.FR UPDATE*: (weitere Bilder folgen! @ Broenner: Hab auch eins von deinem Schätzchen gemacht... und ich darfs nicht posten???)


NO4 RACING presents FRISCH AUS FRANKFURT...


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich war heut auch noch dort, weil ich aufs konsulat musste. bin ich mal schnell zum mike rein. sah aber schwer grau aus, das rad.




du warst heute auch bei MIKE in FFM, dachte du wolltest am Freitag hin?

Kurze Frage: Hat bei dir, als du bei Mike im Laden warst, auch so oft das Telefon geklingelt ??? Bei mir war es gestern echt abartig ätzend! Ich glaub der hat in der Zeit als wir am Bike geschraubt haben ca. 40 Telefonate entgegen genommen!!!! 
Kein Wunder, dass Votec so lange braucht bis die die Bikes ausliefern können... die hängen ja nur am Telefon! 

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist: Zwei- dreimal anrufen wegen Komponenten oder der Farbe/ Lack *ist ok *,   aber wenn ich da jeden zweiten / dritten Tag das Telefon läuten lass,  ist es logisch, dass diese Zeit an "Arbeits- und Montagezeit" verloren geht!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Nofear bitte poste hier keine bilder ich will mein bike selbst in wirklichkeit sehen danke.



da du offensichtlich was *gegen gute fotos* hast, hab ich hier den tipp, den ich dir *in FFM am telefon* gegeben habe...

für dein bike wären folgende *pedale* supergeil:






gibts bei bmo: Nukeproof - Electron Nylon Pedal mit Industrielagern - 2011


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Juni 2011)

hi, chris.. scheen dass es jetzt fertig is. freuschmischfürdisch.
(fand die schwarze forke aber irgendwie optisch passender....  )

nee, war schepass: ich wollte zwar hin, weil ich in ffm war, hatte aber keine zeit weil wegen schaffen müssen un so. ergo: zeitdruck.
chris, diejenigen die die bikes zusammenbauen sind normalerweise auch nicht die anrufe entgegennehmen......

hab jetzt erstmal genug von votec. obwohl mir das bike schwer zusagt, werd ich mir bestimmt keins mehr holen.
musste jetzt feststellen, dass die fehlende kettenführung für die einfach-holzfeller-kurbel garnicht bestandteil des lieferumfanges ist. wenn ich eine kefü will, muss ich mir eine kaufen!!! so die aussage von fr. nehm. was aber in meinen augen völlig bescheuert ist. jede beschissene basisversion eines freeriders anderer marken hat irgendeine kefü verbaut. und das bild auf der votec seite ist beschissene irreführung des kunden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Juni 2011)

btw: wie schauts aus mit samstag? hab böcke auf touren


----------



## akami (1. Juni 2011)

Moin!
Ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

@ KeineVier:

Sehr schniekes Teil. Gefällt richtig gut. Mein Favorit in quitsche gelb wäre das Sixpack Icon Titan -MG-:







@ GlücklicherPhil:

Ich habe auch so ein paar Projekte laufen. Jetzt widme ich mich erstmal einem 140mm FreerideHT.


@ LösegeldAndi:

Ich mag deine kleinen Stiche


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Juni 2011)

stiche? weiss nicht was du meinst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (1. Juni 2011)

Ich spreche von einem grauen V.FR mit Reba-Forke und SuperSonic-Bereifung


----------



## Broenner (1. Juni 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> da du offensichtlich was *gegen gute fotos* hast, hab ich hier den tipp, den ich dir *in FFM am telefon* gegeben habe...
> 
> für dein bike wären folgende *pedale* supergeil:
> 
> ...


 
 BItte doch nicht posten ich will mein bike selbst in wirklichkeit sehen aber frage hast du zufälligerweiße die bremsen gesehen die mir votec verbaut haben.


----------



## tobeissen (1. Juni 2011)

Hab nun endlich mein Bike bekommen...

(schnelles Bild in der Wohnung, besser folgen bei Tageslicht)





Eine Probefahrt war bisher noch nicht möglich.

Leider musste ich auch gleich mal 2 Fehler feststellen (hoffe es tauchen nicht noch mehr Punkte auf).
1. Auch bei mir wurde anstelle einer 10-fach eine 9-fach Schaltung verbaut. Echt zum  !!! (Langsam unterstelle ich Absicht)
2. Die Alberts sind nur 2,25, das kann doch nicht sein, ist ja schließlich kein HT

Okay, das mit den Reifen ist nicht ganz so schlimm, kommen eh andere drauf, aber das Ding mit der Schaltung stresst mich immens.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden, optisch  !!!
Hab sogar den Dämpferschutz bekommen.

Herzliche Grüße
tobeissen


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2011)

geiler rahmen!  

farben passen sehr gut zusammen, gefällt mir wirklich sehr! 
ein echter *EYECATCHER*!   


@Broenner: wann bekommst du denn jetzt dein bike? 

@RansomAndy: das mit der KEFÜ ist wirklich saublöd... bin mal gespannt wie die geschäftsführung darauf reagiert. hab nämlich, als ich am dienstag bei mike in FFM war, dem seniorchef die hand geschüttelt. dieser hat neue bikes ausm werk vorbei gebracht... broenners bike war auch dabei 
der seniorchef machte auf mich einen freundlichen eindruck!
ich drück dir auf jeden fall die daumen!


----------



## tobeissen (1. Juni 2011)

Danke...
Finde ich auch, die Farben kommt geiler raus als erwartet.

Deinerseits muss ich sagen "Die weisse Gabel schließt deutliche besser mit den Laufrädern ab als die alten". Gute Entscheidung


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2011)

tobeissen schrieb:


> Danke...
> Finde ich auch, die Farben kommt geiler raus als erwartet.
> 
> Deinerseits muss ich sagen "Die weisse Gabel schließt deutliche besser mit den Laufrädern ab als die alten". Gute Entscheidung



danke! 

meine farbvorstellung des rahmens war, dass das V.FR vorne "mehr" weiß besitzt und zum heck hin dunkel / schwarz wird. ich glaub das kommt jetzt viel besser rüber.

*zudem*: _mir geht es auch ums prinzip. so habe ich das bike geordert und genau so hat es dann auch da zu stehen!_


----------



## tobeissen (2. Juni 2011)

Jup, das habe ich mir schon gedacht (vorne wieß, hinten schwarz), denn so wirkt es auch, sehr geil....

Sehe ich genau so: Ich hätte für etwa 3k auch erwatet, dass alles passt...
(mein Auto kostet weniger)

Eines muss schon erwähnen, wie Telefonate mit Votec warten immer sehr freundliche und nett gestimmt.
Mal sehen wie die Reklamationen laufen. Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Damm, ich will verdammt nochmal biken....ohne Sorgen.....


----------



## gotboost (2. Juni 2011)

tobeissen schrieb:


> Hab nun endlich mein Bike bekommen...
> 
> (schnelles Bild in der Wohnung, besser folgen bei Tageslicht)
> 
> ...



Was ist da für ein Steuersatz verbaut? 
Halte uns mal mit Bildern und wie sich das mit der 10fach gruppe ausgeht auf dem laufenden.


----------



## akami (2. Juni 2011)

MAn kann sich nur anschließen ... ein weiteres sehr gelungenes SX, welches du dir da gebastelt hast. Viel Spaß damit  - Jetzt musst du nur noch lernen, dich mit richtig viel Style abzuschmettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (2. Juni 2011)

nofear: Morgen mittag werde ich in frankfurt sein und mein geiles v.fr abholen bis dahin .


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juni 2011)

Ich reihe mich auch mal ein, besser spät als nie, oder? ;-)

Bestellt am Dienstag den 31.05. in Stuttgart:

 V.XM in black anodized



Gabel: DT Swiss XMM 140
  Dämpfer: DT Swiss XM 180 ABS
  Laufrad: DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One
  Cockpit: Truvativ
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z
Sattel: Selle Italia SL
  Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
  Antrieb: Shimano XT


Lieferzeit voraussichtlich 6-8 Wochen. Es scheinen zwar alle Komponenten da zu sein, aber es müssen erst mal alle Aufträge von Anfang des Jahres abgearbeitet werden. Ich hoffe die Zeit verkürzt sich vielleicht doch noch ein wenig. =)


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Juni 2011)

dann mal viel erfolg und herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juni 2011)

Hab am gestrigen späten Nachmittag mein *V.FR* das erste Mal ausgeführt... gleich unsere Short-Downhill-Strecke angepeilt...

- *BERGAUF* war sehr _überraschend_ für mich: DAS BIKE ist bergauf ein TRAUM... normalerweise würde man ein stärkeres Wippen erwarten, aber NEIN nix da, der Hinterbau bleibt *straff ohne Ende*... fast genau so gut wie an meinem Enduro!!! 


aber das *BESTE* kommt jetzt:

- *BERGAB* ein *BRETT*,... saugeile *PERFORMANCE* das V.FR gräbt den Trail förmlich um. Das Bike verbeißt sich im Boden ohne Ende. In Flugphasen wirkt es sehr sicher und stabil! 
*

FAZIT: WARTEN LOHNT!!!!!*


----------



## Broenner (2. Juni 2011)

Nofear: Hast du gesehen welche bremsen mir verbaut worden sind. BITTE kein bild wollte nur die bremsen wiesen danke.


----------



## tobeissen (2. Juni 2011)

@gotboost:
Auf der Abdeckung des Steuersatzes sind die Worte "FSA Orbit Z 1,5" zu lesen.

Klar werde ich euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
Bilder folgen auch. Nur leider kann ich mit meinem Bike erstmal nicht fahren bis nicht die Reklamationsbedingungen bezüglich der Schaltung besprochen sind. Morgen werde ich mich mit Votec zusammentelefonieren, mal schauen was sie mir anbieten können.
Echt zum Heulen, da steht das geile Gerät nach 12 Wochen endlich in meiner Wohnung und ich darf nicht damit pesen !!!

@akami:
Aua!!! Das können wir aber besser ! Das SX scharrt schon mit den Rädern, aber wie gesagt, es darf noch nicht raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Nofear: Hast du gesehen welche bremsen mir verbaut worden sind. BITTE kein bild wollte nur die bremsen wiesen danke.



 *Alter Schwede*..., ich hab dir angeboten, dass ich dir ein bild schicken kann... du hast abgelehnt, *OK *versteh ich, kein Thema!

Aber jetzt soll ich zu 100% wissen, welche bremsen montiert waren? Das meinst du nicht im Ernst?!?
Meinst du ich hab jetzt deine gesamte Konfig auswendig gelernt und mir für dich ins hirn geknallt? *NÖ!
*





auf dem foto *könnte es* ne XO gewesen sein...


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Juni 2011)

tjoajaaa, so sinse die kleinen...

vorallem sollte er ja wissen, welche er bestellt hat.


----------



## Broenner (2. Juni 2011)

Hehe die kleinen, nofear sorry das ich dich belästigt habe war only eine frage mach ma ruhig morgen sehe ich es sowieso.
ransom andy spar dir deine komentare.


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Juni 2011)

irgendwann, in 4 jahren oder so, wirst Du diesen Thread lesen und denken:"junge junge, war ich penetrant!"


----------



## Broenner (2. Juni 2011)

Dann ENTSCHULDIGE ICH MICH HIER BEI ALLEN DIE ICH HIER BELÄSTIGT HABE DAS WAR NICHT GEPLANT. VLL HÄNGT ES AUCH EINFACH NUR MIT DER AUFREGUNG ZUSAMMEN OBWOHL ICH NICHT AUFGEREGT BIN,WEIL ICH MORGEN MEIN RAD IN FFM ABHOLEN WERDE


----------



## RitzelBallerina (2. Juni 2011)

Broenner , hier wird sich nicht entschuldigt! Hier werden Insiderwitze gemacht und die hat gefälligst jeder (auch der "Bewitzte") zu verstehen! Klar!? *gg*

So ... 2 Flaschen Bier und 4 Kabelbinder später ist meine KindShock i950r an der Krücke und was soll ich sagen ... *grunzgeil , mechanisch und der Lenkerhebel schaut auch schicker und standfester als der der Reverb aus* 

Hey Sasse82! Endlich 'n XM'er!!! Gratuliere! Wenn's auch erst zum Nikolaus kommt ^^

Mir ist gerade was aufgefallen. Votec hat beim XM wohl dieses Jahr den Preis beibehalten und heimlich die Bikes abgespeckt? 

2011 : 140mm Federweg? Nach Steckachse sehen die Gabeln auch nicht mehr aus , oder guck ich falsch? Voriges Jahr waren es noch 150mm Federweg mit 20'er Steckachse.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juni 2011)

Na, das hängt ganz von der Wahl der Komponenten ab. 

Revelation RLT, Talas 2010, Revelation RL und Sektor kommen mit 150 mm, aber ich wollte eben die XMM 140. ;-)

Ob Steckachse oder nicht hängt vermutlich mit der Gabel/Laufradkombination zusammen. So genau kann ich das leider auch nicht sagen. Die beiden Vorführräder hatten jedenfalls eine Steckachse.
Ob meine Kombination (XMM 140 mit Tricon) mit einer Steckachse ausgestattet ist werde ich dann Nicolaus sehen. =)

PS: Läuft das nicht jedes Jahr so? Entweder teurer oder abspecken...


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juni 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> So ... 2 Flaschen Bier und 4 Kabelbinder später ist meine KindShock i950r an der Krücke und was soll ich sagen ... *grunzgeil , mechanisch und der Lenkerhebel schaut auch schicker und standfester als der der Reverb aus



tss... tss... Angeber...


----------



## RitzelBallerina (3. Juni 2011)

Was denn? 

http://tinyurl.com/69bmxxu  vs. http://tinyurl.com/5tydx5p 
Okay , über Geschmack lässt sich streiten. Robuster ist der KS auf jeden Fall. 

Wirklich grässlich hässlich ist das CrankBro Joplin "Ding" http://tinyurl.com/6jrnmtg 


@Sasse82: Wenn die ganzen FR/SX-Extrawürste hier ihre Sonderwünsche alle umgesetzt haben und nicht zu Hauf in der Reklaschlange bei Votec stehen , bekommst'e dein XM bestimmt noch im Sommer.


----------



## giles (3. Juni 2011)

Wo ist Broenner ??

Zusammengebrochen beim Abholen(weil doch mattnichtmatt) und Votec leistet gerade 1. Hilfe und Wiederbelebung ??

Nach dem ganzen Wirbel möchte ich nun auch Bilder von seinem sehen.

Vor allem weil bei uns im Hause eine Neuerwerbung ansteht (votec vs. nicolai)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (3. Juni 2011)

Jaja, da mache ich mir jetzt keine so großen Sorgen.
Und falls doch, dann storniere ich einfach und bestelle mir im Herbst ein reduziertes Auslaufmodell. Liegt also ganz an Votec wie viel Geld sie mit mir einnehmen. 

Warum eigentlich so viel "böses Blut" gegen die FR/SXer? ;-) Also wenn ich zu viel Geld hätte würde ich mir auch gerne ein entsprechendes Bike zusammenstellen lassen und gelegentlich in den Bikepark fahren. =)


----------



## RitzelBallerina (3. Juni 2011)

Ich würde dem Broenner nach der ganzen Aufregung um sein mattschwarz mit Klar(r?)lack im Shop erstmal irgendein anderes Kundenrad hinstellen (am besten in froschgrün!) und den Fotoapparat für sein Gesicht bereithalten ... D :

Gespannt bin ich aber auch auf Bilder von diesem Lack-Experiment

@Sasse82: also ein Preisknaller ist das XM nun wirklich nicht! Ich hab voriges Jahr ZweitausendfünfhundertundFÜNF Tacken hingelegt. Im Vergleich zu den Bikes der Hersteller von anderen Rädern (unkonfigurierbar) muss ich allerdings sagen , es gab keinen weiteren der mich zu dem Preis glücklicher gemacht hätte.

@Giles: Welches Nicolai?


----------



## MarcKampmann (3. Juni 2011)

WO BLEIBEN DIE VIDEOS????

oder wurden die bikes doch nur gekauft um zur eisdiele zu fahren?


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> WO BLEIBEN DIE VIDEOS????
> 
> oder wurden die bikes doch nur gekauft um zur eisdiele zu fahren?



wenn no4 morgen zeit hat, machen wir n filmsche


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Was denn?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/69bmxxu  vs. http://tinyurl.com/5tydx5p
> Okay , über Geschmack lässt sich streiten. Robuster ist der KS auf jeden Fall.
> ...



das gute an dem CB hebel ist aber, dass er in alle richtungen funzt. das kann sonst keiner. unheimlich flexibel in der montage.


----------



## akami (3. Juni 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> WO BLEIBEN DIE VIDEOS????
> 
> oder wurden die bikes doch nur gekauft um zur eisdiele zu fahren?



Mit Videos dauert noch. Ich muss mit nämlich ein neues V.SX bestellen, der Aschenbecher ist voll  
Letztens wurde bei ebay ein BMX an Bastler verkauft, weil es einen platten hatte.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2011)

oooohmann. ich muss schon wieder was reklamieren. das bike schmeiss ich in die tonne, ey!





die haben bei meinem vfr die bohrungen für die flaschenhalter vergessen!!!


----------



## akami (3. Juni 2011)

Die Bohrungen befinden sich unterhalb des Unterrohres. Das es ja ein Tourenbike ist, braucht man die Bodenfreiheit nicht.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2011)

ahja.... gefunden  muss man aber selbst fertigbohren. die sind ja nur so angedeutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (3. Juni 2011)

Dann könnten sie eigentlich auch gleich einen Bausatz ausliefern.
Man bekommt den blanken Rahmen und alle Teile.
Die Lackierung erfolgt per "malen nach Zahlen"


----------



## akami (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mal nicht auf dem SX bin, bringe ich den Leuten BMX fahren bei


----------



## giles (3. Juni 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Giles: Welches Nicolai?



Also es stehen zur Auswahl ein Votec v.MR oder ein Nicolai Nonius CC.

Nachdem ich das hier lese sollte es wohl ein Nicolai werden. 

Daher verfolge ich diesen Thread mit Interesse. Jedoch liegt die Entscheidung bei meiner besseren Hälfte. Sie will/soll es ja auch fahren.

btw.

Wo ist Broenner denn nun hin ? Herzinfakt, weil blaues RAD MIT V-Brake und Starrgabel ??


----------



## akami (3. Juni 2011)

Ob wir mal bei Votec in FFM anrufen und fragen, obs ihm gut geht. Als Krankenpfleger der Notaufnahme mache ich mir langsam ein wenig Sorgen


----------



## Broenner (3. Juni 2011)

Hii leute habe nun mein rad bekommen bilder folgen:


----------



## Broenner (3. Juni 2011)

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/908256]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url das bild größer könnt ihr bei mir auf der seite anschauen.


UND NOCH WAS WEIL SICH HIER JEDER ZWEITER BESCHWERT HAT VOTEC HAT MIR EINEN LANGEN ODER MITTLEREN KÄFIG VERBAUT. ABER DAS EINER MAL AUF DIE IDEE KOMMT UND BEI VOTEC ODER SRAM ANZURUFEN UND NACHZUFRAGEN DARAUF KOMM NIEMAND. WENN VOTEC EINEN KURZEN KÄFIG SOWIE JEDER HIER WILL VERBAUEN WÜRDE WÜRDE WAS MIT DEN GARANTIE SACHEN NICHT PASSEN. SO EINFACH IST DAS . 

3. DANN NOCHWAS MIT DEM V.FR KOMMT MAN HERRVORAGEND EINEN BERG HINAUF ICH WERDE DAS BIKE AUF TOUREN EINSETZTEN MEIN BIKE IST SAU LEICHT 

2. DIE AVID ELIXIR X0 BREMSEN WARUM SOLL MAN DIE NICHT AN EINEM FREERIDE BIKE FAHREN WENN; EINER VON EUCH EINMAL AUF EIN CROSS COUNTRY RENNEN GEHEN WÜRDE WÜRDE DER SEHEN DAS EIN CROSSCOUNTRY RACER GENAUSO SCHNELL DEN BERG HINUNTER RASST WIE EIN DOWNHILLER. DAS WOLLTE ICH NUR NOCH SO AM RANDE ERWÄHNEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde das Biuke auch echt schnieke aber:

1. Finde ich sehen die Bremsscheiben nach Fehlproduktion aus.
2. Fehlt die Ventilsicherung.
3. Wäre mir das gelb am Steuerrohr etwas zu viel.
4. Die Coladose und der Ölrand am rechten Standrohr geht mal gar nicht.

Aber ansonsten schickes Bike


----------



## akami (3. Juni 2011)

So ich habe mal google angeworfen und tatsächlich diese Geschwulst von Avid gefunden. Aber warum verbaut man sowas...






...wenn man sowas haben könnte:







Also ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr *kopfschüttel*


----------



## akami (3. Juni 2011)

So damit ihr mich versteht:

*delete*

Sorry Broenner aber cih finde, dass die scheiben mal gar nicht gehen. Oder was soll das?


----------



## MarcKampmann (3. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/908256]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum soll votec kein schaltwerk mit mittlerem oder kurzen käfig verbauen, wegen der garantie das musst du mir mal erklären?


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2011)

wer sagt denn, dass sich keiner informiert? ich habe mich informiert. mir wurde es so erklärt, dass sram auf kurzes oder mittleres schaltwerk keine freigabe gibt, wenn das schaltwerk mit einer grossen kassette gefahren wird.. grosse kassette heisst 11-36. ob die mit kurzem oder mittleren schaltwerk zu fahren ist, ist eine andere sache.


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. Juni 2011)

Dass die Scheiben echt hässlich sind, gottseidank hab ich die Formula The One, kann ja niemand bestreiten, aber was mir wirklich auf den Sack geht:
Ist dein ewiges Großgeschreibe und die mangelnde Interpunktion.

Farblich find ich das Bike ganz schick.
Ist die Gabel schwarz glänzend und der Rahmen schwarz matt?  *duck*


----------



## hugolost (3. Juni 2011)

Die Scheiben sind bei aktuellen Avid Modelln normal, warum kann keiner genau sagen, laut gerüchten ist es wegen Patent Problemen, oder Qualitätsprobleme.


----------



## Sasse82 (3. Juni 2011)

Oha, zum Glück habe ich die Formula bestellt.
Ich bin noch ziemlich zwischen X0 und The One geschwankt.. aber letztendlich hat man mich von Formula überzeugt...  danke dafür, allein der Bremsscheiben wegen. oO


----------



## Endurance (3. Juni 2011)

Hi Jungs,

soeben mein VFR abgeholt 




















Ist die Klemmung so OK? Für mich sieht eher nach Gewalt aus


----------



## MarcKampmann (3. Juni 2011)

ey jungeee schöne farbkombi nice, aber der vorbau muss ab! 

ich hab zwar keine boxxer aber diese klemmung kann so nicht richtig sein, viel zu fest angezogen!

Next week werd ich ich mal mit frau Nehm über diese hässlichen Bremscheiben reden, diese teile werden nicht an meinem rad verbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (3. Juni 2011)

der vorbau muss sowas von ab!! direct mount muss her....


----------



## Broenner (3. Juni 2011)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Oha, zum Glück habe ich die Formula bestellt.
> Ich bin noch ziemlich zwischen X0 und The One geschwankt.. aber letztendlich hat man mich von Formula überzeugt... danke dafür, allein der Bremsscheiben wegen. oO


 
Ransom Andy: Das war nicht auf alle hier bezogen.

Die Scheiben sind endgeil find ich punkt aus ende ich bin froh das ich nicht die hässliche THE ONE habe.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2011)

ransom andy???


----------



## MarcKampmann (3. Juni 2011)

@ endurance: hast du einen drehmomentschlüssel?

Crown bolts 4 mm 7.3 N·m (65 in-lb) so stehs im manual!

wie heißt es noch "NACH FEST KOMMT AB"


----------



## RitzelBallerina (4. Juni 2011)

@giles : Hey , superschickes CC und als CrossCountry kommen solch schlanke Nicolai-Rahmen echt cool. Aber guter Maschinenbau hat auch 'n guten Preis. Ist ja wie bei Liteville *g*

@akami : Warum versuchen die von Avid es nicht mal mit Vollscheiben? Wenn sich sowas durchsetzt , war's meine letzte Elixir. Kotzhässlich!

@ransomandy : Trotzdem 'ne unschöne Flexibilität. Irgendwie drück ich ja doch nur schnöde mit dem Daumen drauf.

@broenner : Wo zum Geier ist dein Bike? 

Gute Nacht ihr Verrückten


ps: Wer kennt sich denn mit der internen Floodgateverstellung bei der Revelation aus? Im Sperrmodus sollte ich da doch je nach Einstellung eine gewisse Gabelbewegung bei straffen Stößen hinbekommen. Irgendwie blick ich das nicht. Vom Gefühl her in jeder Stellung gleich. Hart wie das Leben! Nur so aus techn. Interesse ... Nicht dass ich das unbedingt bräuchte.


----------



## giles (4. Juni 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> @giles : Hey , superschickes CC und als CrossCountry kommen solch schlanke Nicolai-Rahmen echt cool. Aber guter Maschinenbau hat auch 'n guten Preis. Ist ja wie bei Liteville *g*



Soll ja auch um die 5 - 10 Jahre halten  Ich find das Nonius, obwohl Eingelenker sehr gelungen. Jedoch mal schauen, was Madame sagt 

@ Broenner

also nach dem ganzen Tamtam muss ich sagen :



















Es sieht sehr schoen aus


----------



## Endurance (4. Juni 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> @ endurance: hast du einen drehmomentschlüssel?
> 
> Crown bolts 4 mm 7.3 N·m (65 in-lb) so stehs im manual!
> 
> wie heißt es noch "NACH FEST KOMMT AB"


hab ich gerade mal aus der Garage ins Wohnzimmer geholt (dort steht das Bike gerade ) - Drehmomente sind OK.
Aber das Werkzeug was die Jungs in Stuttgart haben ist bescheiden - da besteht dringendst Verbesserungsbedarf.

Bzgl. Direktmount - VRO gibt es nicht als direct oder? Ich würde das Rad nicht nur für Bikepark und Downhill sondern auch Touren benutzen und möchte von den Einstellungen etwas flexibler sein ohne da immer gleich alles umbauen zu muessen.

Pedale - suche zum gelb passendes oder rot (Steuersatz)?


----------



## akami (4. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!

1. Musste das Bild von Brönners FR entfernen, da der Inhaber die zur Schaustellung dieses Objektes nicht wünscht. Na sind jetzt wem seine CC-Bremsen an einem Freerider doch peinlich oder liegt es an den unliebevoll gefrästen Rotoren?

2. Endurance: Bis auf den fehlenden DM-Vorbau kann ich zu deinem Bike nichts mehr sagen, da ich nur noch am sabbern bin. Ein höchst pornöses gefährt (bis auf die Coladose, ich hasse dieses Ding, sorry). 
Den VRO gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht als DM-Version. PEdale würde ich persönlich die nehmen, die von <NoFear> und mir ein paar Seiten vorher empfohlen wurden (gelb).

3. Bergauf beginnt in meiner Definition ab sowas (nur zum Verständnis):


----------



## Endurance (4. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 2. Endurance: Bis auf den fehlenden DM-Vorbau kann ich zu deinem Bike nichts mehr sagen, da ich nur noch am sabbern bin. Ein höchst pornöses gefährt (bis auf die Coladose, ich hasse dieses Ding, sorry).
> Den VRO gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht als DM-Version. PEdale würde ich persönlich die nehmen, die von <NoFear> und mir ein paar Seiten vorher empfohlen wurden (gelb).


Pedale von BMO OK
Vorbau mal schauen ob es der VRO 1.5 wird oder doch DM
Zur Coladose - war am überlegen ob ich Titanfeder oder Coladose nehme - Titan sieht Cooler aus, aber Pepsi ist flexibler. Hab mich für die nicht so stylische aber flexible Variante entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (4. Juni 2011)

Endurance schrieb:


> Pedale von BMO OK



Unterschreib ich!




Endurance schrieb:


> Hab mich für die nicht so stylische aber flexible Variante entschieden.



Unterschreib ich auch, gute Wahl, hätte ich sicher auch so gemacht, also nicht alle hier sind gegen die Pepsi Max, 100% Geschmack und kaum Kohlenhydrate


----------



## Endurance (4. Juni 2011)

Tipp zur Coladose - Standard Pumpen passen nicht  zumindest meine beiden nicht (und eine davon ist von RS). Zum glück habe ich noch ein RESET Sperrventilaufsatz.

Und der Druck puhh bei mir >15bar (bin halt gerade ne fette Sau - muss dringendst meinen Reservemantel um den Bauch rum wegstrampeln)


----------



## Broenner (4. Juni 2011)

Akami was ist los das Bild ist immer noch drin. BITTE raus damit.

Ja den Berg kommt das V.Fr locker hoch.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (4. Juni 2011)

Was wiegt das Gerät denn?


----------



## gotboost (4. Juni 2011)

Ja wo ist denn jetzt das Rad, mags ma anschaun. Auf! Bild her!


----------



## akami (4. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Akami was ist los das Bild ist immer noch drin. BITTE raus damit.
> 
> Ja den Berg kommt das V.Fr locker hoch.



*Was ist eigentlich los mit dir?* 
Du bastelst dir ein Bike zusammen ohne jegliche Ahnung von Parts oder Vorstellungen des Einsatzzwecks und bist drehst jetzt durch, weil es einfach vorne und hinten nicht hinhaut. Hier einige Beispiele:

- Du kaufst dir ein Freeridebike zum Tourenfahren.
- Du willst ein Leichtbaufreerider und bastelst schwere Parts dran.
- Du hast dir eine Federgabel bestellt wegen dem ansprechverhalten aber dazu einen Luftdämpfer.
- Du bestellst die eine Customfarbe. Nervst dann am laufenden Band die Leute, wie das wohl aussehen wird und du stornierst, wenn es ******* aussieht.
- Du fragst ein und dieselbe Frage (Wie sieht mein Bike aus?/Welche Teile sind dran?(etc.) gefühlte 100.000 Mal.
- Jetzt ist dein Bike endlich da und bist genervt, dass ich ein Bild poste und Kritik an deinen Parts ausübe? Dieser Thread befindet sich immer noch im *Tech Talk*-Thread. Ich hoffe ich muss dir nicht übersetzen, was das bedeutet.


So ich glaube das reicht erstmal. Ich bin ja echt geduldig aber irgendwann will auch ich nicht mehr. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem Uphill/Touren-Freerider. Was anderes wird dir ja eh nicht erlaubt zu fahren und zudem kommt noch, dass, wenn man sich einen solchen Bock entscheidet, auch das Geld für entsprechendes Equipement haben sollte. Wer "Hü!" sagt, muss auch "Hott!" sagen. Und wer ohne entsprechende Protektion fährt ist eh unten durch für mich. - Und bitte tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und versuche nicht vor irgendwelchen Frauen mit dem Bike rumzuposen, die meisten haben keine Ahnung von so einem bike und wollen wenn überhaupt einen Audi oder Ähnliches sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (4. Juni 2011)

Mags jetzt trotzdem mal sehen,
 aber im Besten und Größten für jede Sportart haben zu müssen sind wir Deutsche ja schon immer bekannt. 
Klar würde (fast) jeder mit einem weniger Federweg versehenen Bike besser dastehen, oder manche schrauben sich an ein DH Bike mit Doppelbrücke mehr als ein Kettenblatt, Telestütze, Single-Ply Reifen, usw...
Belehren hilft da auch nichts, ich bin auch von 250mm Federweg auf 190 , dann wieder 200mm und jetzt freu ich mich auf 160, weil dass das Richtige ist, nach so vielen Jahren!


----------



## akami (4. Juni 2011)

@ gotboost:

1. Der Herr BrÃ¶nner hat die Fotos aus seinem Album genommen und ich darf das Bild seines V.FR nicht posten. - Tja er hatte wohl ein etwas anderes Feedback zu seinem Bike erwartet. Naja lassen wir ihn noch etwas wachsen.

2. Tja das mehr nicht immer besser ist verstehen einige nicht. Wenn man seinen Freerider artgerecht bewegt, dann passen schon die 180-200mm. Wenn man aber gar nicht weiÃ, wofÃ¼r man sein Rad eigentlicht benutzen will, sollte man sich an das Medium erstmal herantasten bevor ich mir fÃ¼r â¬3.000,- ein bike hole, welches gar nicht meinem Bikeprofil entspricht. Wenn ich mit meinem Rennrad nach Winterberg fahren wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde ich wahrscheinlich auch fÃ¼r vÃ¶llig panne erklÃ¤rt werden.

3. Also mit 160mm kann man auch noch gut 3 Meter kannten wegziehen. Kommt halt auch immer auf die Technik an. Federweg und ein dickes Bike macht leider auch aus einem unfÃ¤hgen fahrer keinen Pro.

__________________________________________________________________________

Back to Topic please!


----------



## nightprowler (4. Juni 2011)

Grüß Gott,

komme gerade von einer 3 Tage 210km. 4500hm. Sauerlandradtour zurück,puuhhh.

1. In Winterberg,aufm Festival kein Votecstand und ich hab extra mein Voteclaibchen übergeworfen.

Versteh ich nicht,der Wettbewerb war zahlreich vertreten und die sauerländer Bikeschmiede verweigert?

Aber der Oberhammer ist das ich jetzt das MATTSCHWARZ nicht bewundern kann,

BROENNER ,gehts noch.

Bilder sofort,sonst holt Dich der Nightprowler.

Nightprowler.


----------



## Broenner (4. Juni 2011)

1. AKAMI, du spielst dich hier als großer profi auf und genau du ja du warst der größste störenfried bei votec.

2. AKAMi, wie kann man was beurteilen was man noch nichtmal gefahren ist.

3.Bikewear bzw Protektoren ich kann mir nicht auf einmal alles kaufen sowie du ich werde mir meine Sachen nacheinander kaufen.

4. AKAMI du outest dich alls riesen PROFI-BIKER der mit dem größten KÖNNEN UND WISSEN. Und postest tausende von deinem Bike hier her nach dem motto MEIN BIKE IST DAS GEILSTE. Ehmm nochwas ich habe keine Ahnung von Parts, wenn du es meinst damit beleidigst du auch VOTEC-Bikes, weil genau auch die ich werde hier kein Namen nennen von Personen von Votec. Aber ich bin völlig Zufrieden mit meiner Austattung .

5.AKAMI, du hast an jedem Bike hierwas rumzu mäckern.

6. AN OPINION IS LIKE AN ASSHOLE.

EVERYONE HAS ONE AND THEY ALL STINK.

7. MIR WIRD ES HIER JETZT ZU DUMM MIT DEM HERR AKAMI. Deswegen verabschiede ich mich von euch allen hier auf WIEDERSEHEN.

PS: Ein Bike zum POSEN VOR FRAUEN BRAUCH ICH AUCH NICHT. UND DESWEGEN HABE ICH MIR ES AUCH NICHT GEKAUFT ICH HABE ES GEKAUFT ZUM FAHREN. UND stornieren hätte ich NIE.


----------



## giles (4. Juni 2011)

Broenner ich weise dich nur ungern auf den Fehler hin, jedoch sollte es heissen Lebt Wohl.  viel spass auf dem Pony Hof

Mann habt ihr beiden es nun bald.

Freu dich an deinem Rad und steh doch über der Kritik, welche doch wohl geäussert werden darf. Die andern stehen doch auch zu ihren Bikes und das wird von Akami auch toleriert, auch wenn er anderer Meinung ist. Na und ist doch seine Meinung und nicht die der Anderen.

Wo ist denn ein Problem, nebenbei verweise ich auf den ersten Satz meiner Signatur


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Juni 2011)

signatur wird eh überbewertet....


----------



## Broenner (4. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Broenner ich weise dich nur ungern auf den Fehler hin, jedoch sollte es heissen Lebt Wohl.  viel spass auf dem Pony Hof
> 
> Mann habt ihr beiden es nun bald.
> 
> ...


 
DAS IST MEIN SATZ, ja ehmm einmal ist das schaltwerk shit, dann meine bremsen und ihr diskutiert euch hier tod. Ist wirklich zum Lachen .

GEWISSE LEUTE KÖNNTEN SICH AUCH EINMAL IM KLAREN SEIN ÜBER DIE KOMENTARe DIE manche hier über votec sagen, könnte auch geschäftsschädigend sein aber ich sage ja nur. MANCHE HIER BENEHMEN SICH WIE KLEINE KINDER.

JA DANN VIEL SPASS LEUTE AUF DEM PONY-Hof.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Juni 2011)

kritik ist in keinster geschäftsschädigend.... tzztzzz


----------



## RitzelBallerina (4. Juni 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> broenner ,gehts noch.
> 
> Bilder sofort,sonst holt dich der nightprowler.
> 
> Nightprowler.




xD !!!


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Hello Bikingpeople!

So das Wetter ist ja mal höchst genial. Ich werde mich jetzt auf mein Bike werfen und den Restalkohol ausschwitzen, ja und nach dem Ausnüchtern wird dann der Bock mal ordentlich verheizt. Mal sehen, was diesmal ersetzt werden muss.

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp für gut belüftete Tourenprotektion? Ich wollte mir von IXS den Assault holen aber da sich Brönner die Teiel bestellt hat, sind die für mich echt unattraktiv geworden. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Whistler oder den D3O?

Ps.:
Da Brönner ja der Bikejedimeister ist und keine Fotos bereitstellen möchte, kann er uns ja aml zeigen, wie man mit 180/200mm den Bordstein perfekt dropt um zur Eisdiele zu düsen.

Und nu, Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (5. Juni 2011)

Will jetzt kein Moralapostel o.ä. spielen, aber wenn man merkt, dass einer die Sticheleien und Kritik nicht versteht kann man's auch lassen. 
Witzig ist es natürlich schon, aber nicht richtig.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

da stimm ich dem booster zu.


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

So erste Tour hinter mir (wirklich nur eine Familientour evtl. mit Glück 1km trail dabei).

Fahrwerk ist genial - kein Vergleich zu meinem Canyon Torque FR. Voll Familientourentauglich da wippt nix (ok außer im Wiegetritt).

DM Vorbau in schwarz + Lenker bestellt. 60mm Truvativ - bin da aber noch für Änderungsvorschläge offen.
#	Truvativ Holzfeller BoXXer Direct Mount Vorbau 31,8x60mm schwarz 
#	Truvativ Holzfeller Riserbar Lenker 31,8x700mm, 30mm rise, 9x5° mattschwarz 

Einzig störend am Rad ist das die HBSchwinge etwas breit ist. Muss ich noch abkleben, da ich mit den Schuhe da regelmäßig dran komme.


----------



## philluck (5. Juni 2011)

Rücksicht nehmen? Warum? Er verschont uns ja auch nicht mit seinen Ergüssen, jeglicher Art.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

@endurance: bis auf nen breiteren lenker find ichs ok...


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> Rücksicht nehmen? Warum? Er verschont uns ja auch nicht mit seinen Ergüssen, jeglicher Art.



weils einfach armselig is. das isn junge von 15 lenze.


----------



## MarcKampmann (5. Juni 2011)

wo hat der mit seine 15 lenze 3k euro her? 

die kids von heute sind halt stressig kann man nix dran ändern!


----------



## philluck (5. Juni 2011)

Oha... 15... naja Deutsch-LK hat er nicht 

Aber gut, in dem Alter war/ist man halt noch so... ich nehme meine Erklärung zur Rücksicht zurück und wünsche viel Spass mit dem Radel.


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Eingekauft:

- iXS - Knie-Schienbeinschoner Rinderknecht Signature Series Guard
- iXS - Ellbogenschoner Rinderknecht Signature Series Guards
- SixSixOne 661 - Evo d3o Handschuh
- Evoc - Freeride Trail Protektor-Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (5. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> weils einfach armselig is. das isn junge von 15 lenze.



15.

Ok , wir sollten uns einbremsen.

Aber lieber guter Brönner,einige hier würden gerne dein mattschwarz bewundern.

Also zeig bitte Dein Bike.

Nightprowler.


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> @endurance: bis auf nen breiteren lenker find ichs ok...



THX - ich steig hier jetzt aus und poste im VFR Thread - Have Fun im Wartesaal


----------



## Schiltrac (5. Juni 2011)

@akami: Der EVOC ond die IXS- Schoner stehen auch auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Ich bin mir aber mit den Schienbeinschonern noch nicht sicher, da ich die für DH verwenden möchte (hab für Endurotouren noch neue D3O herumliegen -> Ich liebe die Dinger: Schützen gut und nach zwei Minuten merkt man von ihnen nichts mehr, also kann man sie auch im Uphill tragen  )

Zu den Handschuhen: Die D3O sehen intressant aus. Ich habe jedoch bis jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen mit 661 Handschuhen gemacht, oder allgemein mit 661 (z.B: schützen die Race Knee Guards das Knie bei einem Sturz nicht wirklich, am Vapor bring man die Reisverschlüsse für den Rückenpazer kaum auf, Handschuhe waren nach einem kleinen Sturz schon im Eimer....)
Aber ich erhoffe mir jetzt von den D3O Produkten mehr, also bitte ein Feedbak her! xD



PS: Zum V.SX: Ich habe vor zwei Wochen per E-Mail nach meinem Bike gefragt (es waren 8 Wochen um). 

Anfang letzter Woche kam die Antwort: 
Das Bike sei fertig montiert, sobald sie das Geld haben und der Zoll seine Freigabe gegeben hat, kann das Bike an DPD übergben werden.

Daraufhin schrieb ich, dass ich das Geld schon lange überwiesen habe^^ Und wie lange es denn gehe, bis der Zoll seine Freigabe gibt.

Am letzten Do kam die Antwort: Das Bike ist schon seit zwei Tagen bei DPD und sollte jetzt Anfang Woche bei mir ankommen  

Naja es ist schon mühsam, dass man alle Informationen selber erfragen muss, aber hauptsache ich krieg jetzt bald mein Bike  , auch wenn ich es mind. 3 Wochen noch nicht fahren kann/darf 

mfg


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Immer diese Nachkäufer ohne eigene Ideen 

1. Die D3O's hatte ich auch erst in Erwägung gezogen aber leider gibt es nur zu den Knneguard eine Erweiterung. Bei den Ellbowguards gibt es leider keine Erweiterung, die ich aber bräuchte. Von daher gibt es jetzt den ISX. wenn der hält, was der verspricht, dann bin ich schon froh.

2. Von 661 hat sich noch nicht ein Teil in meinem Besitzt befunden. Mal sehen, wie die sich verhalten. Ansonsten wäre vielleicht der D3O von DAKINE etwas für dich.

3. Ich werde ausgiebig testen und berichten. Leider wird die Lieferung etwas auf sich warten lassen, da nicht ab Lager verfügbar. Also wirst du wie ich geduldig sein müssen.


----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

SO LEUte ich bin wieder zurÃ¼ck.

1.AKAMI, ich habe kein Bike fÃ¼r die Eisdiele gekauft.
2.Akami, ich esse kein eis.
3.Akami, ich habe die d3o schoner gekauft.
4.All,ich finde das eine frechtheit nur weil ich 15 bin mich damit zu konfrontieren. So ein teurers Rad zu gekauft zu haben , nicht alle Jugendlichen geben ihr GELD fÃ¼r unsinnigen MIST.
5. Die 3000â¬ habe ich lange zusammen gespart.

6.Ich werde wieder ein Bild posten ich wolllte nur das Bild hier raushaben das Akami gepostet hat weil das finde ich nicht gut. 

Danke


----------



## giles (5. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> S...
> 
> 6.Ich werde wieder ein Bild posten ich wolllte nur das Bild hier raushaben das Akami gepostet hat weil das finde ich nicht gut.
> 
> Danke



MACH ENDLICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Welcome back 

- Wenn du dir da sicher bist, ist ja gut. Wäre sonst schade um das Ding
- Ich liebe es.
- Sehr gut und mit was schützt du dann die Tibia (d30 Shinguarderweiterung?) und vor allem womit schützt du Radius und Ulnaris?
- *ohne Worte*
- Sehr gut.

- Na endlich: Back to topic!

Bitte.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

du findest es eine frechheit damit konfrontiert zu werden dass Du 15 bist? also, ich find nix schlimmes dabei. auch ich war mal 15.

unn jetz is ruh bitte. thema abgehakt.


----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> MACH ENDLICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/205881


----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

SO IN MEINEM ALBUM KÖNNT IHR NOCHMEHR PICS ANSCHAUEN. WIR MACHEN JETZT MAL WIEDER FRIEDEN HIER 

AKAMI: DIE SHINS FIND ICH NICHT FÜR DIE SIXSIXONE D3O

Ich esse wirklich kein EIS also ist es kein EISDIELENBIKE.


----------



## giles (5. Juni 2011)

Jetzt noch die vorgeschlagenen gelben Flats ran und es ist optisch ein Schmankerl. 

btw. Kein Eis, keine Eisdiele, Döner-Bike ???


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Die Shins musst du aus dem Ausland ordern.


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> SO IN MEINEM ALBUM KÖNNT IHR NOCHMEHR PICS ANSCHAUEN.



Schick - die Farbkombi hatte ich mir auch überlegt, war dann aber doch Schwarz überdrüssig.

Wie funzt Dein Vivid? kommst Du ohne Problem an das Ventil?


----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die vorgeschlagenen gelben Flats ran und es ist optisch ein Schmankerl.
> 
> btw. Kein Eis, keine Eisdiele, Döner-Bike ???


 
Ja gilles wie findest du jetzt mein bike
NEIN KEIN DÖNER-BIKE sondern EIN FR-DH-BIKE


----------



## starvald (5. Juni 2011)

hi,

@akami: was haste bezahlen müssen für die Knieschoner? Haste die im Internet bestellt oder irgendwo in nem Laden? Kannste ja PM schicken wenn du den Preis nicht öffentlich posten magst.

Ich brauche nämlich dringend Protektoren, hab Ende Juni nen Fahrtechnikkurs in Beerfelden gebucht 


Gruß,
Starvald


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

Shit da fällt mir ein ich wollte noch ein X0 midsize kaufen - Grrr schon wieder Versandgebühren verheizt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (5. Juni 2011)

Endurance schrieb:


> Shit da fällt mir ein ich wollte noch ein X0 midsize kaufen - Grrr schon wieder Versandgebühren verheizt



Danke.. Hab ich auch vergessen.. 
Bei r2 müssteste aber da schon im versandkostenfreien Rahmen liegen.


----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

Endurance schrieb:


> Schick - die Farbkombi hatte ich mir auch überlegt, war dann aber doch Schwarz überdrüssig.
> 
> Wie funzt Dein Vivid? kommst Du ohne Problem an das Ventil?


 
Ehrlich gesagt, benötige ich eine neue Dämpferpumpe wenn mir MIke den Dämpfer nicht aufgepumpt hätte, hätte ich jetzt ein HARDTAIl.

Mike ist von unten durch den Rahmen reingegangen an das Ventil nur so ein kleiner Tipp.


----------



## giles (5. Juni 2011)

Also die Farbkombi finde ich gut. Hätte bei gelb-schwarz was anderes erwartet. 

Die Komponenten empfinde ich als stimmig, für dein Profil. FR mit Tourenoption. und lass dich nicht ärgern. Ich fahre auch ein X1 als Tourer mit All-Mountain Option. Halt Flachländer 

Frage der Rahmen ist S ??

p.s. Hast du den Votecständer gemopst, als der Mike nicht hingeschaut hat ?


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, benötige ich eine neue Dämpferpumpe wenn mir MIke den Dämpfer nicht aufgepumpt hätte, hätte ich jetzt ein HARDTAIl.
> 
> Mike ist von unten durch den Rahmen reingegangen an das Ventil nur so ein kleiner Tipp.



Me too - das Problem ist nur das eine Standard pumpe nicht zwingend passt (kommt an den AGB). Besser ist es evtl. den Hauptzylinder um 180Grad zu drehen - siehe VIVID Air thread

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8385860&postcount=518


----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Also die Farbkombi finde ich gut. Hätte bei gelb-schwarz was anderes erwartet.
> 
> Die Komponenten empfinde ich als stimmig, für dein Profil. FR mit Tourenoption. und lass dich nicht ärgern. Ich fahre auch ein X1 als Tourer mit All-Mountain Option. Halt Flachländer
> 
> Frage der Rahmen ist S ??


 
NE ein M rahmen aufjeden fall komm ich sehr gut damit zurrecht.

Ehmm starvald bitttte berichte dann wie der fahrtechnikkurs in beerfelden war,weil ich überlege nämlich dort auch einen zu machen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

reset racing - airport... so heisst der kuhle adapter.


----------



## giles (5. Juni 2011)

Okay, sah so lütt aus. 

Was ist mit dem Ständer ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

yo starvald... ende juni? wann genau? will auch nach beerfelden. wahrscheinlich 18./19.


----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> NE ein M rahmen aufjeden fall komm ich sehr gut damit zurrecht.
> 
> Ehmm starvald bitttte berichte dann wie der fahrtechnikkurs in beerfelden war,weil ich überlege nämlich dort auch einen zu machen.


 
Außerdem find ich noch das das Bike sehr gut den Berg hochkommt, und Bergab ist es ein BRETT. 
Vorne fahr ich es mit ca.20prozent sag und hinten glaub 30prozent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Okay, sah so lütt aus.
> 
> Was ist mit dem Ständer ?


 
Der ständer TJA dazu sag ich nix .


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pump...Port-EVO-high-pressure-vave-brass::19074.html


----------



## starvald (5. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> yo starvald... ende juni? wann genau? will auch nach beerfelden. wahrscheinlich 18./19.



Trainer hat mir Termin fÃ¼r 25./26.06. angeboten. Damit ich die 150â¬ nicht alleine stÃ¤mmen muss, habe ich hier im Forum nach Interessenten gefragt. Du kannst auch gerne mitmachen, wenn du magst. WÃ¤re allerdings auf AnfÃ¤ngerniveau. 

Mein Level sind so 20-40cm Drops (oder heisst das dann "Kicker"?), mehr traue ich mich noch nicht


----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

Das wäre auch das richtige für mich.


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

@ Starvald:

Es gibt einmal den _IXS Rinderknecht Signature Series Guard_ und den _IXS Assault Series_. Wo außer im design und dem Preis der Unterschied steckt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich habe bis auf das Marketing keinen unterschied finden können aber das wird den Unterschied machen. Ich habe den _IXS Rinderknecht Signature Series Guard_ bestellt, da der _IXS Assault Series_ leider nicht mehr in schwarz verfügbar ist. ICh habe die angegeben BMO-Preise abzüglich 10% bezahlt. Die Assault wurden mir von vielen Enduristen sehr ans Herz gelegt.

iXS - Knie-Schienbeinschoner Rinderknecht Signature Series Guard
iXS - Ellbogenschoner Rinderknecht Signature Series Guards

iXS - Assault Series Men Knie/Schienbeinschoner
iXS - Assault Series Men Ellbogenschoner


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

nee, danke star  lass mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (5. Juni 2011)

Kanntest Du die benötigte Größe von vorherigen Protektoren? Ich bin 1,74m, aber aber Beine wie Gimli der Zwerg. Meine Spannweite liegt allerdings bei 1,80m - verwachsener als ich kann man eigentlich nicht sein. Oder man ist Glöckner.


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mich an meine alten Protektoren gehalten. Knie L, Ellenbogen M. Körpergröße umd die 179cm und passt genau. Also vielleicht eine Nummer kleiner. Ich kann es genauer sagen, wenn die Dinger hier sind.


----------



## Broenner (5. Juni 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Kanntest Du die benötigte Größe von vorherigen Protektoren? Ich bin 1,74m, aber aber Beine wie Gimli der Zwerg. Meine Spannweite liegt allerdings bei 1,80m - verwachsener als ich kann man eigentlich nicht sein. Oder man ist Glöckner.


 
Ich habe mir die die sixsixone d3o knieschoner in Large bestellt, dass ist die richtige größe denk ich laut maßband. Die shins brauch ich eig garnicht.

Armschoner habe ich noch das einzige was ich noch brauch ist ein google aber ich bin brillenträger weiß den hier einer dann einen guten google für brillenträger. danke

Hanschuhe habe ich mir mal FOx bestellt. mal schauen

Dann habe ich mir noch brunox Deo für meine totem und vivid air bestellt.


----------



## starvald (5. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Armschoner habe ich noch das einzige was ich noch brauch ist ein google aber ich bin brillenträger weiß den hier einer dann einen guten google für brillenträger. danke



wenn du dir google leisten kannst, dann ist ja jetzt auch klar, wie du dir ein bike für 3000 penunzen leisten kannst!! scherz beseite. es heisst *goggle*, nicht google.


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

@ Brönner: Shins sind schon sinnvoll. Gerade am Anfang, wenn man sich noch nciht so sicher ist, da haut man sich gerne mal die Pedale vors Schienbein. Das machst du einmal und nie wieder, tut saumäßig weh.


----------



## gotboost (5. Juni 2011)

Sattelrohrdurchmesser v.sx? Danke!


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

31.6


----------



## giles (5. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ...
> Armschoner habe ich noch das einzige was ich noch brauch ist ein google aber ich bin brillenträger weiß den hier einer dann einen guten google für brillenträger. danke
> 
> ...



Ich verwende einfach so einen Gummizug damit sie nicht abfällt. Jedoch benutz man die Suche, es gibt hier irgendwo einen Thread zu diesem Thema.


----------



## ChaosRaven (5. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Brönner: Shins sind schon sinnvoll. Gerade am Anfang, wenn man sich noch nciht so sicher ist, da haut man sich gerne mal die Pedale vors Schienbein. Das machst du einmal und nie wieder, tut saumäßig weh.



Darum fährt man auch Klickies!


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

wir hatten heute auf unserer tour 2 junx mit klicker... die ham sich nicht wohl gefühlt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Vernünftige Schuhe und eine ordentliche Pedale, dann fährt es scih wie mit Klickies aber man kommt immernoch schnell genug runter.


----------



## ChaosRaven (5. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Vernünftige Schuhe und eine ordentliche Pedale, dann fährt es scih wie mit Klickies aber man kommt immernoch schnell genug runter.



Ich krieg ne Krise ohne Klickies.
Und ich komm so schnell von den Pedalen weg wie andere ohne Klickies.
Ich fahr seit Jahren nix anderes.
Im Sommer immer CB und auf den Winterpedalen SPD.


----------



## MarcKampmann (5. Juni 2011)

ich fahr schon immer mit klickies (ca. 15jahre)  und nu auch auf meinem fully im bikepark und ich fühle mich wohl!

ich brauch irgendwie die verbindung zum bike!


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Wenn man den Sturz plant z.B. wegen eines Bikinis oder der Hot Pants gewisser Personen, dann kommt man da auch ganz schnell raus. Für mich ist SPD Hexenwerk


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2011)

jedem das seine...


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

...und mir das Meiste


----------



## MarcKampmann (5. Juni 2011)

wo bleiben eigentlich die video´s oder traut sich keiner den weg zur Eisdiele zu filmen??


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Ich arbeite immer noch an der Schärfe. Und selbst?


----------



## MarcKampmann (5. Juni 2011)

mein bike ist leider noch nicht da  und von meinem nerve am  will hier keiner was sehen  aber ein paar kollegas waren am we in willingen http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Very Nice. Irgendwie will das bei mir mit den Bildern nicht aber bestimmt klappt das beim MKIII in der Eifel. Da wird gerockt


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

Mal etwas zum Lesen.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (6. Juni 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> ich fahr schon immer mit klickies (ca. 15jahre)  und nu auch auf meinem fully im bikepark und ich fühle mich wohl!
> 
> ich brauch irgendwie die verbindung zum bike!



So geht's mir auch. Allerdings strümpfe ich mir auf allzu rüdem Gehölz sicherheitshalber doch lieber 'ne Light-Version Schoner über. 

http://tinyurl.com/5sgehak O'Neil , eher so AM taugliche Dinger. Allerdings kannst'e die auch lockerflockig bei 33°C tragen (aber nicht beim Baden!) 

Sagt mal , bin ich zu blöd oder darf hier nicht jeder dem Broenner sein Fahrtool sehen? Wo ist es denn nun?


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

Der hat seien Bilder wieder rausgenommen. Warum? I just don't know it!


----------



## Endurance (6. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> reset racing - airport... so heisst der kuhle adapter.



yepp den habe ich auch - ohne das teil funktioniert das befüllen nur auf Zufallsbasis


----------



## gotboost (6. Juni 2011)

Hab mal in Excel die Gewichte der Teile des von mir georderten V.SX 1.2 zusammengerechnet, In FFM meinetn die es wurde nach dem Photographieren gewogen.
Auf der Homepage steht 13,7 kg mit Lack ohne Pedale, also müsste anodisiert 13,5 kg wiegen.
Ich komme bei einem Rahmengewicht von ca. 3kg auf 14,8kg, sprich über 15kg mit Pedalen.

Habt ihr eure Räder schon gewogen? Werte, danke!


Edit: Glaube die haben die Hammerschmidt vergessen zu wiegen;-) Wenn man sich mal die gewichte der anderen Modelle anschaut, glaube die HS wiegt ca. 1/2 kg mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

Moin!
Also ich habe in der Hinsicht einen Panzer aber vielleicht hilft es dir.

Konfiguration:

GrÃ¶Ãe: M
Farbe: Schwarz-Metallisch, Silber / Gold

Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
LaufrÃ¤der: Mavic Deemax, V: FOX QR20 / H: RockShox Maxle Light
Reifen: V: Maxxis Advantage 2.4â / H: Maxxis Advantage 2.25â
SchlÃ¤uche: V: Schwalbe SV13, H: Schwalbe SV14
Bremsen: Formula The One - V: 203mm / H: 203mm
Bremshebel: Formula Carbon
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace Force 149
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau â L
Barends: Hope Gripdoctor
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angle Set +1Â°
Spacer: 2cm Carbonspacer
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattelklemme: Rock Shox
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36 10-fach
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
KettenblÃ¤tter: Bashguard/32/24 + NC-17 Stinger KettenfÃ¼hrung
Kette: Shimano XTR
Pedale:Sixpack: Icon Titan -MG- Plattform-Pedale
Schutz: BikeShield Klebefolie, Shimano XTR Neoprenkettenstrebenschutz, Jagwire TubeTops
__________________________________________________________________________

Das Ganze macht unterm Strich mit einer Personenwaage gemessen ein Gewicht von 14.2 Kilo aus.


----------



## gotboost (6. Juni 2011)

Dann kann das Gewicht auf der HP ja mal garnicht sein! Immer verarsche! Was wiegt der Rahmen? hast mal aufgeschlüsselt?


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

Das V.SX (GR. M) wiegt ohne Dämpfer aber mit Steuersatz 2620 Gramm.


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Juni 2011)

So ich hab heute mein Radl bekommen  :







Es sieht in live noch besser aus als auf dem Bild. Ich habe mich gleich beim ersten Blick in das Teil verliebt 

Positive Überraschungen: 
-Jagwire Schaltzüge
-herausragende Optik
-ist alles so gekommen, wie ich es bestellt hatte (auch 10-Fach Schaltung)
-Sispack Steuersatz und kein FSA Gerüppel (k.A wieso, aber mir ist es recht  )


Negatives:
-Es hat ganz kleine Lackeinschlüsse (aber nur bei sehr naher Betrachtung erkennbar)
-Die superhässlichen Avid-Scheiben
-Langes Käfig bei Schaltwerk und zu lange Kette
-Kabelverlegung bei Cockpit (Kabel sind teilweise zu lang, kommen zur Gabelbrücke runter)
-"Bremskabelknickrichtung"--> an alle V.SX Besitzer: Knickt bei euch das Bremskabel auch nach unten? 

Bild:










Das Kabel hat minimal Luft, aber ich weiss nicht, wie es sich dort abscheuern kann.

Noch zum Schaltkabel: Knicktes bei euch ein oder wird es durch die Halterungen beim Oberrohr gestossen beim Ein- und Ausfedern. (bei mir wird es aktuell gestossen, ich will es aber an der Kabelführung fester machen, damit es sich knickt)

TO DO: 
-Avid Elixir CR ans DH-Bike und Formula The One vom DH ans V.SX (muss noch wegen den Adaptern abchecken)

-Verbesserung der Kabelverlegung (evtl Bremsleitung an Kettenstrebe, Unterrohr entlang)

-Rahmenschutzfolien, Kettenstrebenschutz

-Pedale

-Fahrwerk abstimmen

-Fahren 

mfg schiltrac


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

Sehr gut! Wenn demnächst ein roter Kondenzstreifen an mir vorbeizieht, dann weiß ich, dass du das bist  - Und du bist bestimmt auch noch ein Kilo leichter als ich unterwegs. Hast du die Lady in rot mal gewogen?

Das mit der Bremsleitung sieht aber mal gefährlich aus. Nicht mal voll durchgefedert kommt meine Bremsleitung so nah an/in die Wippe. Pfusch am Werk nenne ich das.

Ansonsten ein sehr schniekes Bike.


Wo bleibt eigentlich mein Dämpferschutz?


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

Ps.: Welche Flügelspannweite hat dein SX? - Bis jetzt wurden überall 680mm Lenker verbaut, nur ich habe einen 740mm. Nicht, dass es mich stören würde aber seltsam ist es schon, da selbst am FR die 680mm-Versionen verbaut wurden.


----------



## gotboost (6. Juni 2011)

Ist das mal der erste L Rahmen? Was für einen HS Trigger hast dran? 
Schaltwwerk ist immer so, die weerden keine anderen haben, Schaltzugverlegung soll beim V.Sx problematisch sein...


----------



## BierSteige23 (6. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Hab mal in Excel die Gewichte der Teile des von mir georderten V.SX 1.2 zusammengerechnet, In FFM meinetn die es wurde nach dem Photographieren gewogen.
> Auf der Homepage steht 13,7 kg mit Lack ohne Pedale, also müsste anodisiert 13,5 kg wiegen.
> Ich komme bei einem Rahmengewicht von ca. 3kg auf 14,8kg, sprich über 15kg mit Pedalen.
> 
> ...




Mein V.SX wiegt ca. 14,4 Kg (Gepäckwaage)

Konfiguration:

Rahmen Größe M, anodisiert (Modell 2010)

Gabel: RS Lyric MCDH U-Turn
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 
Laufräder: EX1750
Reifen: V/H: Fat Albert  2.4
Schläuche: V/H: Schwalbe SV13 (glaub ich)
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR - V: 203mm / H: 203mm
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo WC
Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo
Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia SL
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 long cage
Zahnkranz: Sram 9-fach ?
Schalthebel: X9
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo
Kettenblätter: Race Face Bashguard/36/22? + NC-17 Stinger Kettenführung
Kette: Sram ?
Pedale: Azonic 420
Schutz: hier und da ein bisschen Folie, Öl und Dreck 


Vermute die meisten Hersteller wiegen die Bikes ohne Schläuche und mit anderen (leichteren Reifen). Oder wiegen nur Einzelteile und vergessen dann irgendwelche Schrauben und Kleinteile...


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Juni 2011)

Spannweite: 0.68m. Scheint mir ein bisschen wenig für Enduro, mal testen. Für FR ist das dann ja gar nicht zu gebrauchen.

Votec baut wirklich das dran, was gerade so rumliegt. Ich habe hinten auch keine RS Achse, sondern eine Sixpack.

Die Bremsleitung werde ich so sicher nicht fahren. Aber es kommt eh komplett The One dran. Mal schauen, was ich dann mit der Leitung mache...

Noch schnell zum Schaltzug: Wird der bei euch durch die Halterungen am Oberrohr entlang geschoben oder knickt der hinten ab?

mfg

PS: Gewicht kommt noch. muss mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das bike auf die Waage bekomme


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Ist das mal der erste L Rahmen? Was für einen HS Trigger hast dran?
> Schaltwwerk ist immer so, die weerden keine anderen haben, Schaltzugverlegung soll beim V.Sx problematisch sein...


 

Jup ist L. Trigger ist X9. Aber rein theoretisch sollte ein kurzer Schaltwerk doch für eine 12-36 Kasette reichen. Beim Kumpel an seinem 2010er YT Tues wurde auch ein X9 schaltwerk in kurz verbaut. Und der hat ne 11-36 Kasette druf...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

1. 
Ja der 740mm fährt sich saugut. Zusammen mit dem veränderten LEnkwinkel und der tiefen Schwerpunkt des Bikes verschmilzt man quasi zu einer Einheit und man fühlt sich nur wohl und sicher. Ich kann dir etwas breiter nur ans Herz legen.

2. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie die Sixpackachse sich im Handling schlägt und wie der Gewichtsunterschied ist aber die RS ML ist einfach nur genial.

3. 
Leitung kürzen. Fertig aus.

4. 
Schaltzug Umwerfer: Läuft unterhalb des Unterrohres.
Schalztug Schaltwerk: Kommt rechts vom Lenker, läuft rechts unterhalb des Oberrohres entlang und läuft dann auf dem kürzestem Wege in die Führung der rechten Sitzstrebe. - Der Schaltzug knickt nicht ab aber macht schon eine sehr unschöne Biegung vom Schalthebel zur ersten Führung am Oberrohr. Wird demnächst geändert.

5. Erst steigst du auf die Waage. Danach zusammen mit dem Bike. Die Differenz ist dann dein ungefähres Bikegewicht.


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

Mein Käfig ist mir eigentlich auch zu lang. Da ich aber noch keinen Bodenkontakt hatte und die XTR, so empfinde ich, eine nie dagewesene Schaltperformance bietet, wird da nix gemacht. Never change a running System. Außerdem soll nächstes Jahr an das Rad entweder das 2012er Schaltwerk mit Spannungsverstellung oder wie das Ding heißt oder es kommt direkt eine hydraulische Schaltung.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> *... zudem kommt noch, dass, wenn man sich einen solchen Bock entscheidet, auch das Geld für entsprechendes Equipement haben sollte. Wer "Hü!" sagt, muss auch "Hott!" sagen. Und wer ohne entsprechende Protektion fährt ist eh unten durch für mich. ...*


*

Jau so siehts aus!*


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Juni 2011)

@akami: ich habe noch eine Truvativ Holzfeller rumliegen, mal mit dem testen

Schaltzug wird also fester gemacht, damit er knickt

Bremse wird eh noch gewechselt

Gewicht: 14kg, ohne Pedale

mfg


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

14KG ohne Pedale? Hast du da Irgendwo Blei reingespritzt?

Alleine mein LRS und meine Sattelsztützte wiegen doch bestimmt schon um 700Gramm mehr als dein LRS + Sattelstütze.


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Juni 2011)

Kurbel: +600g, Gabel: + 120g, Bremsen, Sattel, Kasette, Schaltwerk, evtl. Reifen alles ein bisschen schwerer. Dann ist es noch ein L-Rahmen...


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

---Offtopic on---

Kann hier noch jemand eines der folgenden GerÃ¤te brauchen?

1. Motorola Defy, 
- gebraucht mit einigen Gebrauchsspuren, Im Dezember gekauft
- inklusive Rechnung und OVP
- KopfhÃ¶rer fehlen
- Preis: â¬50.00,-

oder 

2. LG Optimus Speed
- aus Neuvertrag, komplett OVP mit Rechnung
- Preis: â¬300.00,-


Bei interesse einfach mal melden.

---Offtopic off---


----------



## -Kali- (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen !

Möchte mich hiermit in die Schlange der Wartenden einreihen.

War am Samstag in Stuttgart im Shop und hab mir n V.SR bestellt. Bei der Probefahrt ging mir fast einer ab , hätts am liebsten gar nicht mehr zurückgebracht.

Austattung ist die 1.1 mit zwei Änderungen. Bremsen: Formula The One und nen bequemeren Sattel: Selle Italia SL

Farbe: brown metallic mit silbernem Schriftzug

Bilder werden folgen, aber wird wohl 6-8 Wochen dauern  -schnüff-


----------



## tobeissen (6. Juni 2011)

@Schiltrac:
Also meine Leitungen hängen nicht so im Bewegungsradius der Kinematik und machen auch keinen solchen Knick.
Sieht ja ganz schön riskant aus.

Zum Gewicht
Meine Koni:
Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: v. Maxxis Minion 2,5 42a tubeless, h. FatAlbert 2,4 PaceStar tubeless
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 11-34 9-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9
Pedale: Truvativ Holzfeller

Gewicht laut Personenwaage 15,5 kg

Ist wohl mit Abstand das schwerste SX hier im Forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (6. Juni 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen !
> 
> Möchte mich hiermit in die Schlange der Wartenden einreihen.
> 
> ...



Gz willkommen im Club! Meine ersten 4 Wochen Wartezeit sind morgen rum


----------



## akami (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mich hier so durchlese, bin ich echt überrascht. Ich dachte immer, dass cih mit meinen 14.2 Kg ganz oben im Gewichtsranking stehe.

_Was_
- Carbonteile (Lenker, Spacer, Bremshebel),
- XTR Antrieb (auch unter anderem aus Carbon und Titan),
- Reifenwahl,
- Leichtbaugriffe und Leichtbaupedale 
_so ausmachen können, hätte ich nicht gedacht._

Vorallem, dass der Antrieb so viel ausmachen soll. Ich dachte immer die neue XTR wäre gar nicht so leicht.

Mit einem Anodiesiertem Rahmen, dem CB LRS und einigen kleinen Veränderungen würde mein Bike jetzt ca. 13,5 Kilo wiegen  aber ich bin sauglücklich mit dem Ding so wie es jetzt hier steht.


----------



## philluck (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin jetzt in der 5. Warte-Woche für mein v.sr angekommen... vorgestern haben 2 Kollegen nach knappen 3(!!!) Wochen ihr yt tues dh bekommen... ich will nicht mehr warten 
In der ganzen Zeit habe ich auch nichts von Votec gehört, trotz Email mit Änderungen an den Komponenten. Habe so das Gefühl das ich besser noch mal anrufe...


----------



## MarcKampmann (7. Juni 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt in der 5. Warte-Woche für mein v.sr angekommen... vorgestern haben 2 Kollegen nach knappen 3(!!!) Wochen ihr yt tues dh bekommen... ich will nicht mehr warten
> In der ganzen Zeit habe ich auch nichts von Votec gehört, trotz Email mit Änderungen an den Komponenten. Habe so das Gefühl das ich besser noch mal anrufe...



am besten direkt bei frau nehm anrufen *02762-40051-104*


----------



## akami (7. Juni 2011)

- Ich bin sowieso ein Mesch, der es hasst, wenn er warten muss. Deshalb waren auch für mich die *16 Wochen und 2 Tage* Wartezeit ein Höllentrip für mich aber schön durchhalten es lohnt sich.

- Jede Änderung, egal ob Komponenten oder Schraubenfarbe habe ich erst telefonisch abgesprochen und dann nochmals via Email bestätigt. So ist man eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite.

- Ja die gute Frau Nehm ([email protected]) kümmert sich wirklich. Herr Fricke und Frau Siegmund wurden ja von Votec abgeschossen.


----------



## i319 (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Votec-Gemeinde,
nach langem Passiv-Mitlesen hab ich am Samstag, den 21.5.11 den Schritt gewagt und mein Bike in Stuttgart bestellt.
Allerdings gehöre ich eher der All-Mountain Fraktion an, darum wurde es auch ein V.XM in black anodized.

Gabel: Fox F32 150 Talas
Dämpfer: Fox RP32
Laufrad: DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One
Cockpit: Syntace Carbon mit Syntace Force 149 Vorbau
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Antrieb: Sram X0


Als Lieferzeit nannte man mir 4 bis 6 Wochen - bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. Juni 2011)

Willkomen im Wartezimmer. Nimm Platz und warte auf deinen Aufruf 

Drei Wochen biste ja schon am warten, wollen wir hoffen, dass es schnell kommt.


Ps.:
Immer noch kein Dämpferschutz gekommen.


----------



## maverick404 (7. Juni 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ist mir schon fast unangenehm, hab mein v.sx anfang april bestellt und letzte woche bekommen. lag genau in den versprochenen 8 wochen. kam genauso wie ich es bestellt habe und ich hab auch den dämpferschutz 

alles in allem total genial.

jetzt stehen bei mir zuhaus 2 votecs, meine frau hat ein v.xm bekommen, da es für sie von der höhe einfach besser war als das sx.

für alle die noch warten, ruft nicht an und wartet einfach. ich stand mal in stuttgart im laden und es ist unglaublich wie oft da angerufen wird.

mfg mave


----------



## gotboost (7. Juni 2011)

Paar Bilder? Danke...


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Juni 2011)




----------



## gotboost (7. Juni 2011)

Ein paar Bilder;-)


----------



## MarcKampmann (7. Juni 2011)

aber mit votec bikes druff!!


----------



## Sasse82 (7. Juni 2011)

@i319: Gib mir bitte mal Bescheid wenn du deins bekommen hast. Dann sollte mein V.XM nämlich auch 2 Wochen später eintrudeln, wäre also der perfekte Zeitpunkt um die restliche Kohle zu überweisen. ;-)


----------



## DrChef (7. Juni 2011)

Die Lieferzeit von 4-6 Wochen für das XM halte
ich für optimistisch.
Hab meins am 19.04. bestellt, macht bisher genau 7 Wochen...

gruss


----------



## Sasse82 (7. Juni 2011)

Zu der Zeit gab es ja auch noch teilweise Lieferengpässe bei den Komponenten.
Inzwischen ist alles Verfügbar und die hauen die Bikes mit Hochdruck raus.
Daher bin ich jetzt einfach mal optimistisch! 

Nuja, so lange es vor meinem Teneriffa Urlaub im September da ist, bin ich mehr oder weniger zufrieden. :-/


----------



## -Kali- (7. Juni 2011)

Na dann hoffe ich dass meins spätestens in der letzten Juliwoche kommt.
Mir wurde zwar gesagt 6-8 Wochen, aber wenn die die Dinger grad im Akkord rausklopfen könnte es ja vlt doch noch was werden. Hauptsache noch vorm Urlaub !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (7. Juni 2011)

ich geh morgen nach stuggi, meine teile abliefern (pedale, lenker mixmaster usw) soll ich für jemand ganz genau hinschauen oder wat fragen?

Bei mir sind jetzt 6 Wochen und n paar zerquetschte vorbei und so langsam juckts mich, mit 6-8 Wochen wäre ich aber auch echt zufrieden!


----------



## akami (7. Juni 2011)

Frag mal, wo mein Entschädigungsbike bleibt


----------



## DrChef (8. Juni 2011)

Hat sich eigentlich noch keiner von den Glücklichen die ihr Bike schon bekommen haben (erfolgreich) darüber beschwert dass teilweise Komponenten verbaut werden die "minderwertiger" sind?
Ich meine nicht falsche 9fach anstatt 10fach, sondern z.B. Schwalbe Performance anstatt den Evo oder andere Sattelstützenklemmen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

bei mir war alles i.O... bis auf die fehlende Kefü, die aber laut Fr. Nehm nicht einmal Bestandteil der Konfig ist. Da ich das aber so nicht hinnehme, bin ich diesbezüglich noch im Zwist mit denen.


----------



## i319 (8. Juni 2011)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> @i319: Gib mir bitte mal Bescheid wenn du deins bekommen hast. Dann sollte mein V.XM nämlich auch 2 Wochen später eintrudeln, wäre also der perfekte Zeitpunkt um die restliche Kohle zu überweisen. ;-)



Jupp, wird gemacht!


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

@ DrChef:

1. Meine Komponenten stimmen alle.
2. Auf den Produktbildern ist doch wunderschön das gelbe P auf den Schwalbe Reifen zu sehen. In meinem Fall hätte das Bike auch ohne Bereifung kommen können, da diese eh ausgetauscht wurden.
3. Nur weil falsche Komponenten verbaut worden sind, würde ich diese nicht als minderwertig bezeichnen und welche Reifen montiert werden, hätte man im vorfeld eroieren können.


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ DrChef:
> 
> 1. Meine Komponenten stimmen alle.
> 2. Auf den Produktbildern ist doch wunderschön das gelbe P auf den Schwalbe Reifen zu sehen. In meinem Fall hätte das Bike auch ohne Bereifung kommen können, da diese eh ausgetauscht wurden.
> 3. Nur weil falsche Komponenten verbaut worden sind, würde ich diese nicht als minderwertig bezeichnen und welche Reifen montiert werden, hätte man im vorfeld eroieren können.



jaaaaaaa, moment. laut votec menschen sind die bilder auf der website keine "so ists-" sondern "so könnte es sein-"bilder. die bilder zeigen demnach nicht zu 100% die ausstattung.


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, betrifft das 

- den CB LRS, da der aktuelle zum Fotoshoot nicht verfügbar war
- den DT Swiss EX2000 LRS, da dieser nicht mehr verfügbar ist
- die CB Sattelklemme - gut warum die nicht verbaut wurde, weiß ich auch nicht.

Was das Problem des Lenkers betrifft, habe ich vorher mit Votec telefoniert und da hieß es, dass ein 680er wird. Bei mir ist es warum auch immer ein 740er geworden. Finde ich persönlich super, da sich die 60mm mehr super fahren lassen und der Lenker kürzbar ist. - Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum ein Enduro bzw. ein Freerider mit einem kurzem Lenker kommt.


----------



## DrChef (8. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ DrChef:
> 
> 2. Auf den Produktbildern ist doch wunderschön das gelbe P auf den Schwalbe Reifen zu sehen. In meinem Fall hätte das Bike auch ohne Bereifung kommen können, da diese eh ausgetauscht wurden.


 
Werden die Performance nur beim SX verbaut? Auf dem Produktbild vom XM ist der Evo zu sehen. Habe keine lust an einem neuen Bike >3k auch noch die Reifen zu tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChef (8. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> jaaaaaaa, moment. laut votec menschen sind die bilder auf der website keine "so ists-" sondern "so könnte es sein-"bilder. die bilder zeigen demnach nicht zu 100% die ausstattung.


 
Nach meinem Wissen sind Abbildungen aber grundsätzlich schon bindend.
Gabs glaube ich auch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein Gerichtsurteil hierzu...


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

danke für den hinweis..

http://www.paloubis.com/2011/02/bgh-produktbilder-im-onlinehandel-verbindlich/

demnach hätte ich also anspruch auf die kefü UND den umwerfer, der in der ausstattungsliste aufgeführt wird...


----------



## bascopeach (8. Juni 2011)

dumm nur dass das SX mit performance abgelichtet wurde... fürn Park werd ich mir eh die Muddys in 2.5 holen, denk ich

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Michelin?


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Solange das SX nicht mir Haarrissen abgelichtet wurde, welche mitgeliefert wurden... 

1. Ruf doch einfach mal bei Votec an und frage nach.
2. Mit der KeFü gebe ich dir absolut recht. Auch der Umwerfer sollte nur nach Absprache getauscht werden. Was hast du denn bekommen bzw. was hättest du bekommen sollen?
3. Ich bin nicht so der SchwalbeFan. Meine momentanen Reifen fühlen sich echt überall wohl aber den HANS DAMPF werde ich wohl auch testen


----------



## DrChef (8. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> danke für den hinweis..
> 
> http://www.paloubis.com/2011/02/bgh-produktbilder-im-onlinehandel-verbindlich/
> 
> demnach hätte ich also anspruch auf die kefü UND den umwerfer, der in der ausstattungsliste aufgeführt wird...


 

Keine Ursache..

Ich denke wenn Teile abgebildet sind die nicht über den Konfigurator separat ausgewählt werden können hat man schon ein recht auf diese!


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

ich brauche keinen umwerfer, möchte einfach nur die kefü, die auf dem bild vfr 1.1 zu sehen ist. so hab ich mein bike bestellt. jedoch mit anderer gabel und bremsen. sonst nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Wie jetzt E2000 ist nicht mehr lieferbar?
Was bekommt man dann? Mavic CL geht nicht, will ich nicht.
Eine Steckachsee statt der Maxel würd ich auch nicht hinnehmen und 9-Fach statt 10-Fach auch nicht.
Langsam bin ich mal gespannt was dann an meinem Rad drann ist.....




akami schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, betrifft das
> 
> - den CB LRS, da der aktuelle zum Fotoshoot nicht verfügbar war
> - den DT Swiss EX2000 LRS, da dieser nicht mehr verfügbar ist
> ...


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Das Produktbild beinhaltet die VC-1. Aufgefallen ist mir aber:

1. Steht in der Beschreibung beim Punt Kettenführung nur ein *-* , was für mich soviel wie *ohne* bedeutet.
2. Bei einer anderen Gabel und anderen Bremsen, wirst du wohl über den Konfigurator gegangen sein. Bei der Basis ausstattung fehlt auch die VC-1. Erst eine Auswahl weiter ist die KeFü mit dabei.
3. Passt die VC-1 überhaupt mit Bash? Truvativ hat ja so eine Art tiefe Tellerform aber auch da könnte es knapp werden.
4. In dem Gerichtsurteil heißt es, dass wenn etwas abgebildet ist aber nicht mit auf der Beschreibung steht, muss es geliefert werden. Egal ob es passt oder nicht.


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

@ gotboost:

Das hat hier doch letzens jemand im Forum geschrieben. Anstatt des EX2000 soll angeblich der teurere FR2050 verbaut werden. Ob das nun stimmt oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Dann müsste man folglich beim SX den Spritzschutz dazu bekommen..

Aber das mit der KeFü kannst vergessen, setht ja "-" bei der Ausstattung.

Gut, die FR2050 gibt es ja nicht auszuwälen beim V.SX, war glaub ich ein V.SR/FR.


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Wie jetzt E2000 ist nicht mehr lieferbar?
> Was bekommt man dann? Mavic CL geht nicht, will ich nicht.
> Eine Steckachsee statt der Maxel würd ich auch nicht hinnehmen und 9-Fach statt 10-Fach auch nicht.
> Langsam bin ich mal gespannt was dann an meinem Rad drann ist.....



laut votec technik werden die fr2050 verbaut anstatt der e2000, habe vor 4 wochen mit votec telefoniert.


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Nochmal 200-300 gramm mehr, glaub langsam wird's ein Panzer...


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

1. Laut DT-Swiss-HP gibt es den E2000 gar nicht als _thru axle HR 12 mm 135 mm / 12 mm_
2. Gewichtsunterschied 120g


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

ja, da steht ein "-" bei kefü. man könnte aber davon ausgehen, dass es ein fehler ist, weil ja bei umwerfer auch x9 steht und das bild eine kurbel mit kefü zeigt. zudem macht ein freerider ohne kefü keinen sinn. erstrecht nicht bei solch einem "high end" gerät. wenns jetzt ein einsteigerbike mit miesen komponenten wäre könnte ich es teils noch nachvollziehen. und solche gibt es genug. nur dass diese alle eine kefü haben.


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Touché!


----------



## tobeissen (8. Juni 2011)

Habs ihr schon gelesen, in der neuen Bike-Bravo hat sich das SX den Testsieg geholt. 

yeah baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Magst das mal scannen? Ich kenn nur den von 05/2011 aus dem Mountainbikemagazin.


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Die ex1750 auch nicht, wird mittels Adapter auf das richtige Maß gebracht.Bei x12 wird ja auch nur eine andere Hülse auf dei Nabenachse gesteckt. Schade das Votec nicht x 12 verbaut hat, das war super und sau steif am LV. einzieger Kritikpunkt meinerseits.
Habt ihr mal den Text in der neuen Bike über das V.SX gelesen? 

"...Zudem könne wir nur hoffen, dass sich das ein oder andere Montageproblem nicht auf die Qualität der Sereinbikes niederschlägt."

Hätte mich mal interessiert was das genau war.


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

habs gelesen, ja..... denke mal in erster linie die miserable zugverlegung


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Wahrscheinlich die gleichen Probleme wie jedes Jahr wie die teilweise nicht ganz plangefräste ISCG-Aufnahme.


----------



## philluck (8. Juni 2011)

Daumen hoch. Die Frau Nehm ist schon 'ne Gute

Wer auf den Fat Albert setzt muss min. bis Ende Juni warten. Bekomme jetzt de dörty Marry


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Nee, das steht ja direkt drüber, glaube die beziehn sich auf was anderes.


----------



## tobeissen (8. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Magst das mal scannen? Ich kenn nur den von 05/2011 aus dem Mountainbikemagazin.


 
Habs gescannt, aber nun wohin damit?


----------



## philluck (8. Juni 2011)

kannst du das nicht als bild anhängen? also aus dem pdf ne jpg machen und dann hier hochladen


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

unerlaubte vervielfältigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobeissen (8. Juni 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> kannst du das nicht als bild anhängen? also aus dem pdf ne jpg machen und dann hier hochladen


 
Hab hier im Geschäft nur die Möglichkeit Bilder per Screenshot zu extrahieren und das ist qualitativ sehr schlecht.


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Die ex1750 auch nicht, wird mittels Adapter auf das richtige Maß gebracht.Bei x12 wird ja auch nur eine andere Hülse auf dei Nabenachse gesteckt. Schade das Votec nicht x 12 verbaut hat, das war super und sau steif am LV. einzieger Kritikpunkt meinerseits.
> Habt ihr mal den Text in der neuen Bike über das V.SX gelesen?
> 
> "...Zudem könne wir nur hoffen, dass sich das ein oder andere Montageproblem nicht auf die Qualität der Sereinbikes niederschlägt."
> ...



die ex1750 gibt es doch in 150mm wozu dann adapter?


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

X12 ist von Syntace, 142mm achsbreite wird per adapter von einer 135mm auf das maß gebracht und hat eine größere auflagefläche==> steifer.
150mm werden bei votec nicht verbaut, oder?


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

beim vfr schon


----------



## Newmi (8. Juni 2011)

Das FR schon!!


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Achso, naja, egal, werd schon sehn was die mir verbauen, meine eben nur dass die e2000 event. nur in 150mm aus waren und eshalb die fr2050 verbaut wurden, beim V.SX kommen ja 135er rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Bitte.


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Achso, naja, egal, werd schon sehn was die mir verbauen, meine eben nur dass die e2000 event. nur in 150mm aus waren und eshalb die fr2050 verbaut wurden, beim V.SX kommen ja 135er rein.



ich hab ja ein vfr mit fr2050 bekommen. aufgrund der hohen qualität stört mich diese änderung nicht. was mich nur ankotzt ist die tatsache, dass man im vornherein nicht darüber informiert wird, geschweige denn die website eibe aktualisierung erfährt. mein farbkonzept wurde somit über den haufen geworfen. hätte ich vorher gewusst was geliefert wird, hätte mein rahmen anders ausgesehen. wenigstens ist due grundfarbe rot geblieben. die rot/weissen e2000 laufräder im kontrast zum weiss/roten rahmen war mir eigentlich schon wichtig.


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich hab ja ein vfr mit fr2050 bekommen. aufgrund der hohen qualität stört mich diese änderung nicht. was mich nur ankotzt ist die tatsache, dass man im vornherein nicht darüber informiert wird, geschweige denn die website eibe aktualisierung erfährt. mein farbkonzept wurde somit über den haufen geworfen. hätte ich vorher gewusst was geliefert wird, hätte mein rahmen anders ausgesehen. wenigstens ist due grundfarbe rot geblieben. die rot/weissen e2000 laufräder im kontrast zum weiss/roten rahmen war mir eigentlich schon wichtig.



die aufkleber würde ich eh abmachen


----------



## Broenner (8. Juni 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> Daumen hoch. Die Frau Nehm ist schon 'ne Gute
> 
> Wer auf den Fat Albert setzt muss min. bis Ende Juni warten. Bekomme jetzt de dörty Marry


 
hahaha, sorry ich musste lachen weil ich habe noch fat albert perfomance reifen bekommen.


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Juni 2011)

wo ist da eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den evo und performance?


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Evo "besser", teuerer, Performance weniger Verschleiß.


----------



## DrChef (8. Juni 2011)

Hier die Beschreibung von der Schwalbe-HP:

Evolution Line 





Beschreibung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Beste, was machbar ist. Hochwertigste Materialien. Neueste Technologie.



Performance Line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beschreibung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Exzellente Qualität für den intensiven Einsatz.



Schlägt sich natürlich im Preis nieder (ca. Faktor 2 für die Evo) und
auch im Fahrverhalten.
Normalerweise verwenden alle Bikehersteller im Premiumbereich Evo-Modelle,


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

und warum musste broenner lachen?


----------



## philluck (8. Juni 2011)

Das weiß nur er ;-)

Wo sind deine Fotos bronner??


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

fat albert performance.... zuerst einmal die "schlechteren" alberts und dann auch noch alberts... aufn v.fr kommen doch die muddy marys... sorry, aber ein grinsen kann ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen. bei mir waren muddy mary evo in der trail star mischung drauf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil-france (8. Juni 2011)

hello everybody
i'm philippe from France and i order a Vsr since april 28..so ,if all happens normaly I received it end of june..
vsr configurate
white/orange/black
rs lyric dh
brakes the one
dt swiss ex 1750
rs reverb
I read this forum with google traductor but between french and deutch language it's very bad..that's why I write in english 
so,as soon as  I receive my bike I put some pictures
French kiss
Heuuu ..only for Votec girls


----------



## nightprowler (8. Juni 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> Das weiß nur er ;-)
> 
> Wo sind deine Fotos bronner??



In der Kita liegengelassen,

langsam werde ich bei dem Thema " Brönner" sauer.

Nightprowler.


----------



## nightprowler (8. Juni 2011)

phil-france schrieb:


> hello everybody
> i'm philippe from France and i order a Vsr since april 28..so ,if all happens normaly I received it end of june..
> vsr configurate
> white/orange/black
> ...



Hi Phil,

warm welcome to the Votec-gang.

But dont kiss my wife,she is the Votec-girl just for me.
Im nosily at your Bikepictures.
Vive la France

Nightprowler.


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Juni 2011)

Ich habe eben mit Herrn h. Werkstatt Leiter aus wenden telefoniert um ein paar Sachen zu checken und ihn natürlich auch zu dem x9 mit kurzem käfig befragt! Ich hab ihn gefragt was verbaut wird, weil ja im inet überall das kurze abgebildet ist in verbindung mit hs. Ihr glaubt nicht was nach ein bissl hin und her rauskam "aus logistischen gründen werden zur Zeit nur die schaltwerke mit dem langen käfig verbaut" lustig oder


----------



## Broenner (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo ransom andy, du weißt schon das der fat albert der leichteste freeride/downhill reifen ist. Aber nur so am rande.

2. Herr nightprowler, wisst ihr was ihr werdet garnix von meinem rad mehr sehen egal wer hier, mich nervt es langsam das ständig was anderes an meinem rad ausgesetzt wird, einmal sind die bremsscheiben ******* ich glaub hier hat niemand wirklich ahnung.

3. Nochma Herr Akami, ich habe mir mein BIKE so zusammengestellt so wie es meinem EINSATZgebiet entspricht. DU redest und redest und meinst du wärst der VOTEC-GURU obwohl du bisher nur ein votecbike gefahren bist nämlich deins. Und nochwas das V.FR ist sehr gut Tourentauglich vorallem meins weil ich habe meine Austattung so gewählt das ich auch touren fahren kann. FÜR was gibt es den den Konfigurator.

ENDe


----------



## -Kali- (8. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> - den DT Swiss EX2000 LRS, da dieser nicht mehr verfügbar ist


Bist du dir da sicher? Hab am Samstag mein Bike mit diesen Felgen im Shop bestellt. Hätte der Verkäufer des net wissen müssen und mich drauf hinweisen können, müssen, sollen....


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Hab eben auch mal den Mike genervt, hat nicht's erwähnt wegen den E2000.
Lass dich überraschen.
@Brönner, wir habens jetzt alle verstanden(nicht nochmal das Fass aufmachen!), wenn du schöne (scharfe) Bilder hast, kannst die gerne posten, glaub es wird sich keiner daran stören, oder dich stören.


----------



## -Kali- (8. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info !!  Mir wären ja die fr2050 fast lieber (ohne Aufpreis)
Sollen ja stabiler sein und auch 250 Euro mehr kosten.


----------



## AC_LB (8. Juni 2011)

anderes Thema: 

hier warten doch noch einige auf ihren Dämpferschutz, hab heute ne Mail von Frau Nehm bekommen, dass meiner an DPD übergeben wurde...die Wartezeiten da scheinen also auch überstanden zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (8. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Hallo ransom andy, du weißt schon das der fat albert der leichteste freeride/downhill reifen ist. Aber nur so am rande.



Merkst du eigentlich was du für ein bockmist laberst oder glaubst du das wirklich alles? 
Du produzierst am laufenden Band Sprüche für die Signatur...


----------



## nightprowler (8. Juni 2011)

Also ich kenne 8jährige die erwachsener sind,damit ist das "Thema" für mich jetzt erledigt.

Herr
Nightprowler.


----------



## philluck (8. Juni 2011)

Egal was anderes:

Wem von euch gehört das übelst geile orange/weiß/grüne v.sx welches in Ffm steht?? Glückwunsch dazu, ich bin fast umgekippt als ich das gerade beim Mike hab stehen sehen.. alter Walter da komm sogar ich noch mal ob meiner farbwunsche ins grübeln..


----------



## -Kali- (8. Juni 2011)

Hab in Stuttgart auch ein orange/grünes gesehn. Das orange kommt richtig gut rüber.
Bei mir stand die wahl zwischen diesem orange und dem braun metallic. Hab mich dann aber doch fürs braun entschieden (mit weissen Parts).


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ...du weißt schon*,* das*s* der fat albert der leichteste freeride/downhill reifen ist. Aber nur so am rande...
> 
> ...einmal sind die bremsscheiben ******* ich glaub hier hat niemand wirklich ahnung...




Aber *HAUPTSACHE* du hast *AHNUNG* hier...  

also, wenn ich nochmal neue Komponenten für mein Bike suche, werde ich *DICH* vorher um Rat fragen, denn dann bekomme ich auch die *MUDDY MARY* oder die *WICKED WILL* als Marathon-Reifen...


----------



## RitzelBallerina (8. Juni 2011)

du bekommst 'n Racing Ralph HT an dein FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (8. Juni 2011)

Heut kam die Lieferung von r2 für mein V.SX, inkl. ner Trinkflasche und Gummibärchen umsonst.. 
Fehlen nur noch die Titanschrauben und die Bestellung von BMO für den Umbau!


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Hallo ransom andy, du weißt schon das der fat albert der leichteste freeride/downhill reifen ist. Aber nur so am rande.
> 
> 2. Herr nightprowler, wisst ihr was ihr werdet garnix von meinem rad mehr sehen egal wer hier, mich nervt es langsam das ständig was anderes an meinem rad ausgesetzt wird, einmal sind die bremsscheiben ******* ich glaub hier hat niemand wirklich ahnung.
> 
> ...



broenner, aufgrund deines alters gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es dir ein wenig an erfahrung mangelt. deine initiative fürs thema mtb/fr find ich höchst löblich. nur wüsst ich all zu gerne, wer dir all den blödsinn erzählt den du da von dir gibst!?!?!? ich denke, du kannst ruhig den leuten was glauben, wenn sie dir was erzählen. und wenn du es nicht sofort glauben willst, dann kannst du es zumindest hinterfragen bevor du mit axt und mistgabel auf die leute losgehst!

schon die einteilung des FA auf www.schwalbe.com (http://schwalbe.com/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=40&ID_Produkt=172) sollte dir aufzeigen, dass es sich bei dem FA um einen All Mountain Reifen handelt. Um einen guten, ohne Zweifel. Auch im Bereich Enduro macht er eine gute Figur, wobei ich dafür eher zur Kombination Muddy Mary vorne/ FA hinten tendiere. Wenn Du meinst, dass es sich beim FA um einen FR/DH reifen handelt, liegst Du einfach falsch! Und der der Dir das erzählt hat erst recht!
Und bitte erkläre mir, warum VORALLEM DEINS tourentauglich ist. Das interessiert mich jetzt brennend!


----------



## giles (8. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ...
> Und bitte erkläre mir, warum VORALLEM DEINS tourentauglich ist. Das interessiert mich jetzt brennend!




Darf Ich ??? 



Büdde ...
















Er hat es so konfiguriert !!


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

ich seh grad auf der schwalbe HP, dass die FAs garnet mehr als performance angeboten werden. broenner wird doch nicht etwa vorjahresmodelle abbekommen haben.....


----------



## Broenner (8. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> broenner, aufgrund deines alters gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es dir ein wenig an erfahrung mangelt. deine initiative fürs thema mtb/fr find ich höchst löblich. nur wüsst ich all zu gerne, wer dir all den blödsinn erzählt den du da von dir gibst!?!?!? ich denke, du kannst ruhig den leuten was glauben, wenn sie dir was erzählen. und wenn du es nicht sofort glauben willst, dann kannst du es zumindest hinterfragen bevor du mit axt und mistgabel auf die leute losgehst!
> 
> schon die einteilung des FA auf www.schwalbe.com (http://schwalbe.com/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=40&ID_Produkt=172) sollte dir aufzeigen, dass es sich bei dem FA um einen All Mountain Reifen handelt. Um einen guten, ohne Zweifel. Auch im Bereich Enduro macht er eine gute Figur, wobei ich dafür eher zur Kombination Muddy Mary vorne/ FA hinten tendiere. Wenn Du meinst, dass es sich beim FA um einen FR/DH reifen handelt, liegst Du einfach falsch! Und der der Dir das erzählt hat erst recht!
> Und bitte erkläre mir, warum VORALLEM DEINS tourentauglich ist. Das interessiert mich jetzt brennend!


 
Falsch ausgedrückt, sorrry also für MICH und meine PERSÖNLICHKEIT IST DAS BIKE SO WIE ES DA STEHT DAS BESTE UND DESWEGEN BIN ICH AUCH DER MEINUNG WIEDER AUF MICH BEZOGEN DAS DASS BIKE DAS BESTE FÜR MICH IST NOCHMAL FÜR MICH D.H


----------



## Broenner (8. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich seh grad auf der schwalbe HP, dass die FAs garnet mehr als performance angeboten werden. broenner wird doch nicht etwa vorjahresmodelle abbekommen haben.....


 
das wäre mir so egal wie noch was und das glaub ich nicht das die mir 2010drauf haben.


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hab' auch was:



> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> der DÃ¤mpferschutz wurde heute an DPD Ã¼bergeben. Unter BerÃ¼cksichtigung einer Laufzeit von 1 â 2 Tagen sollte die Lieferung spÃ¤testens am 10.06.2011 bei Ihnen eintreffen. Den aktuellen Status kÃ¶nnen Sie per Internet Ã¼ber DPD âSendungsverfolgung und Ihrer Paketnummer
> 
> ...




Sostiges:

_Fat Albert_: *VertStar:* fÃ¼r Downhill und Freeride. Eine Weiterentwicklung des Gooey Gluey-Compounds, jetzt noch weicher mit extrem guter DÃ¤mpfung.
_Fat Albert_: *PaceStar:* fÃ¼r MTB- Race, All Mountain und Tour. Superschnelle, rollwiderstandsoptimierte und haltbare Mischungskombination. FÃ¼r verbesserte Anpassung an Unebenheiten im GelÃ¤nde wurde der Schulterbereich spÃ¼rbar weicher gemacht.
_Fat Albert_: *TrailStar:* fÃ¼r Enduro und Freeride. HierfÃ¼r war Triple Nano zu wenig Performance-orientiert, Gooey Gluey hatte einen zu hohen Rollwiderstand. TrailStar hat deutlich mehr Grip und DÃ¤mpfung fÃ¼r mehr SpaÃ bergab und bessere Kontrolle. Dennoch ist die Mischung nicht zu schwerfÃ¤llig, um damit auch berghoch zu fahren.

Abgesehen, dass du keinen davon hast sondern den gammel Performance benutzt keine Sau den Albert fÃ¼r DH, da es da deutlich besseres gibt und ein Allrounder ist das auch nicht. *- Aber ich habe ja keine Ahnung.*

Deine Konfig ist vÃ¶llig fÃ¼rn Arsch. Weder deinen gewollten Leichtbau hast du konsequent durchgestzt, noch hast du eine vernÃ¼nftige Tourenausstattung gewÃ¤hlt und wirklich FR ist das auch nicht mehr. 

Aber wenn du glÃ¼cklich bist freu dich Ã¼ber 180mm/200mm FW um Bordsteine zu droppen, da du ja nicht in den Wald darfst. Das ist vielleicht besser und du kannst dich auf deine Rethorik und Grammatik konzentrieren.


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Juni 2011)

2011 gibt es keine schwalbe fa Performance mehr, zumindest nicht auf der Schwalbe Website!! 

http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=40&ID_Produkt=173

http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=40&ID_Produkt=172


----------



## Broenner (8. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. Herr BIKEGURU bitttte nenne mir eine bessere Austattung am V.FR die besser tourentauglich ist als meine, was du laberst ist mir so egal wie noch was das bike ist auf meine wünsche zugeschnitten so wie ich es wollte.

2. Warum sollte ich nicht in den Wald dürfen? Wegen den CC-Bremsen die du die ganze Zeit auslachst.

3. Wenigstens habe ich Wald im gegensatz zu deinen paar Büschen.

4.Warum soll mein Bike kein Freerider mehr sein das sind alles FR,DH parts.


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> 3. Wenigstens habe ich Wald im gegensatz zu deinen paar Büschen.



Mal ein sinnvoller Kommentar, da musste ich wenigstens auch Lachen... müsst ihr zugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (8. Juni 2011)

Ich find viel schöner das die 8  so schön synchron springen 

@ akami und broenner 

Habt ihrs nun ?


----------



## BierSteige23 (8. Juni 2011)

...also der Unterhaltungswert in diesem Thread stimmt schon seit ner 'ner Weile 

Und weil jetzt wirklich genug auf Broenner's Kiste rumgehackt wird...ob bewusst oder nicht..tourentauglich ist sein V.FR auf jedenfall. Nach möglichkeit leichte Teile, absenkbare Sattelstütze und HS. Und die Reifen "rollen" zumindest gut...


----------



## giles (8. Juni 2011)

10 synchrone


----------



## Broenner (8. Juni 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> ...also der Unterhaltungswert in diesem Thread stimmt schon seit ner 'ner Weile
> 
> Und weil jetzt wirklich genug auf Broenner's Kiste rumgehackt wird...ob bewusst oder nicht..tourentauglich ist sein V.FR auf jedenfall. Nach möglichkeit leichte Teile, absenkbare Sattelstütze und HS. Und die Reifen "rollen" zumindest gut...


 
jawoll endlich mal einer der wenigen hier der was in der birne hat sehr gut biersteiger.


----------



## Newmi (8. Juni 2011)

Bläst euch der PC/Laptop-Lüfter zuviel heiße Luft an Kopp, oder was ist los??
Beruhigt euch, legt das Kriegsbeil beiseite und freut euch über die Bikes! Und zwar jeder über das seine! 

Wenn man den ganzen Unnützen Müll hier rauslöschen würde, wären es wahrscheinlich nur noch die hälfte aller Beiträge! Man Man Man!!


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Ganz ehrlich Herr Brönner, wenn Sie so eine Show bei uns in der Notaufnahme veranstalten würden, hätten Sie schon längst den Psychiater am Hals, der wahrscheinlich nach dem ICD10 Standart irgendwas zwischen einer F70-F73 mit gekoppelter F32 Diagnostizieren würde. Des Weiteren mache ich bestimmt aus meinen Hügelchen mehr als Ihr V.FR jemals sehen wird wird. Dieses Rad in Ihren Händen ist reine Ressourcenverschwendung. Und nun würde ich sie in förmlichster Manier darum bitten: *"Back To Topic"*

Zum Thema LRS bin ich ja mal gespannt, was die Besteller eines DT Swiss EX2000 Satzes am Ende vorfinden werden. Farblich passt es ja. Die goldenen Decals sind zwar nicht mein fall aber vielleicht gibt es passende Farbkombinationen. Ansonsten, haut weg die Kleber!


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Falsch ausgedrückt, sorrry also für MICH und meine PERSÖNLICHKEIT IST DAS BIKE SO WIE ES DA STEHT DAS BESTE UND DESWEGEN BIN ICH AUCH DER MEINUNG WIEDER AUF MICH BEZOGEN DAS DASS BIKE DAS BESTE FÜR MICH IST NOCHMAL FÜR MICH D.H



ja, das ist auch ok. und ich freue mich für dich und wünsche dir viel spass mit deinem rad. ich sag ja nichts dagegen, nur stimmen einige deiner aussagen einfach nicht.


----------



## Broenner (8. Juni 2011)

Ahh Hügelchen hat der bikeguru wenigsten, ich habe berge. Ach vergiss es einfach ich höre jetzt hier auf aber als anfänger ist es doch klar oder? das man kein 3meter drop fährt. oder?
Noch was wenns du bei unserem hometrail sone show abziehen würdest dann wäre was los.


----------



## Broenner (8. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ja, das ist auch ok. und ich freue mich für dich und wünsche dir viel spass mit deinem rad. ich sag ja nichts dagegen, nur stimmen einige deiner aussagen einfach nicht.


 
Ist ja in Ordnung das ist deine Meinung das ist meine OK
aber einen auf sein fahrkönnen einzuschätzen geht hier zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

die kleber am fr2050 bleiben  so ganz naggisch mag ich felgen nicht. ausser schwarze, wenn das ganze rad schwarz is. hat was madmax mässiges...

hier zum beispiel absolut gelungen:


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ist ja in Ordnung das ist deine Meinung das ist meine OK
> aber einen auf sein fahrkönnen einzuschätzen geht hier zu weit.



wieso? die frage ist ob man sich drauf einlässt... wenn du dich damit aufziehen lässt, bist du selbst dran schuld. richtige anfänger stehen dazu dass sie anfänger sind. ich bin keiner und hab trotzdem probleme mit sprüngen und drops. ja und? kommt alles noch. kann man alles lernen.


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

So ich habe eben erst den Test gelesen. Ich gehöre ja zu den Leutchens, welche direkt das Angleset bestellt haben. Leider ohne den kompletten Lagerschalensatz auf den ich noch warte. Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, ob hier noch jemand das CAS hat und mal einen vergleichstest liefern kann.
Im MTBM heißt es: Wird Laufruhiger ohne das agile Handling zu sehr zu beeinträchtigen.
Die Bravo sagt: Durch das CAS wird das Handlink angnehmer und nicht mehr so Hektisch.

Klar, dass ein flacher Lenkwinkel das Bike laufruhiger wird, da der Radstand vergrößert wird. Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ist das SX unruhig oder sehr agil im Standartwinkel und wie ist es, wenn man den Vergleich kennt. - Kann jemnd berichten?


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2011)

so, meine email an votec ist geschrieben. rechner aus, gehabt euch wohl. gn8.


----------



## Broenner (8. Juni 2011)

was denn andy, ich steh dazu das ich anfänger bin .


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> die kleber am fr2050 bleiben  so ganz naggisch mag ich felgen nicht. ausser schwarze, wenn das ganze rad schwarz is. hat was madmax mässiges...
> 
> hier zum beispiel absolut gelungen:



Ich würde da noch mindestens 5cm Spacer draufsetzen  aber ansonsten very nice. - Ich mag eigentlich eine cleane Optik. Wobei die Deemax ohne Druck würd ich, glaube ich auch nicht wollen aber ich weiß jetzt endlich wie ich die Reifen richtig schön schwarz bekommen. Hoffentlich werden die nicht grau oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (8. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> die kleber am fr2050 bleiben  so ganz naggisch mag ich felgen nicht. ausser schwarze, wenn das ganze rad schwarz is. hat was madmax mässiges...
> 
> hier zum beispiel absolut gelungen:



Dann freu dich ma auf mein SX  das wird sowas von mäd!

P.S.: Das Gedisse geht mir hier mächtig aufn Sack, packt ma alle eure Schw***e wieder ein, wer Komplexe hat soll se lieber wo anders ausleben!


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

So eben definitiv entschieden (auch wenn keine Votec-Bikes) sollen dieses Jahr definitiv  noch ein 

NS Core 1






und eventuell ein

Commencal Supreme DH V3 Atherton







meinem Rennstall hinzugefügt werden. *sabber*


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Juni 2011)

ich glaub da hat jemand zu viel geld, wozu soviele bikes?


----------



## akami (8. Juni 2011)

Die ultimative Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es einfach nicht. So muss halt für jeden Zweck das richtige Bike her


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Juni 2011)

Mal was Sinnvolles:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3u8CvaN6OI&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªWIZO - Pippi Langstrumpf (mit Text)â¬â[/nomedia]

Ich muss noch was gegen das silberne Teil bei der Reverb tun..
Hat jemand ne Idee auÃer pulvern lassen oder Gummischlauch drÃ¼berziehen?


----------



## akami (9. Juni 2011)

WIZO really rocks!

Wenn würde ich die Hülse eloxieren lassen. Ansonsten habe ich gehört, dass es die auch in gold geben soll aber wo ist die heilige aller Fragen. Ich werde jetzt ins Bett und habe keine Lust noch zu suchen aber vielleicht hilft dir das: 

Top Cap/Dust Wiper Assembly Kit - Reverb

Das ist der original Titel der Hülse oder einfach Herrn B. fragen, der weiß ja eh alles.


Gute Nacht.


----------



## DrChef (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab gestern mal nach dem vorraussichtlichen LT für mein XM nachgefragt und diese Info erhalten:

Hallo Herr xxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und das Interesse an unseren VOTEC-Produkten. 

Zurzeit beträgt die durchschnittliche Lieferzeit vom Eingang der Bestellung
bis zur Auslieferung des jeweiligen Modells ca. 8 Wochen.
Wir verstehen Ihren Wunsch nach schnellstmöglicher Lieferung, daher sind wir
bemüht, die Lieferzeiten durch Erweiterung unserer Produktionskapazitäten
schnellstmöglich zu verkürzen. 

Ihr Bike ist in der KW 25/26 zur Produktion und Auslieferung vorgesehen.


Bestellt hab ich am 19.04., wären also bei mir 9-10 Wochen,
wenns denn dann auch wirklich kommt...
Soviel zu den oft versprochen 4-6 oder 6-8 Wochen LZ.


----------



## Broenner (9. Juni 2011)

Ist hier eigentlich noch jemand anwesend selbst der Bikeguru ist nicht da.


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2011)

die werden biken sein. oder arbeiten.


----------



## Broenner (9. Juni 2011)

ja das könnte auch sein, kannst du mir erklären wie man am besten kicker springt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (9. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ja das könnte auch sein, kannst du mir erklären wie man am besten kicker springt?





SuFu
Google Video


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2011)

ich würd einfach sagen: kommst am 18. oder 19. nach Beeefelden. Basics lernen.


----------



## BlackDiver (9. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> kannst du mir erklären wie man am besten kicker springt?



Da gibts einen verdammt guten Trick:
Raus aus diesem Forum voller Labertaschen und biken gehen,selbst probieren,learning by doing

Ich weiß nicht wie die restlichen Seiten hier so sind aber wenn sie ähnlich wie die vorherige sind dann könnte man den Thread getrost in die Kindergarten-Abteilung verschieben


----------



## MarcKampmann (9. Juni 2011)

das ist doch echt nicht dein ernst broenner du fragst hier im forum wie man kicker springt ohbanan  ist das dein 1st bike?

such mal bei google nach 
* IBC Fahrtechnikspecial*

oder 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRsjY2_gTYY

oder wie mein Vorredner schon sagte learning bei doing!!


----------



## Broenner (9. Juni 2011)

Hey, ich geb doch zu das ich Anfänger bin. Und nein ich bin eig. wieder neueinsteiger.


----------



## Broenner (9. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich würd einfach sagen: kommst am 18. oder 19. nach Beeefelden. Basics lernen.


 
Woher weist du das mit den Basics, hast du dazu vll einen link.


----------



## MarcKampmann (9. Juni 2011)

broenner kennst du google?? 

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/documents/Fahrtechnik.pdf


----------



## akami (9. Juni 2011)

Bitte Schutzkleidung tragen. Ich habe heute wieder viele ungeschützte Biker versorgen dürfen.


----------



## MarcKampmann (9. Juni 2011)

jap besser is das, da sollte man wirklich nicht dran sparen!

gabs heute keinen glücklichen der sein bike bekommen bzw abgeholt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (9. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Bitte Schutzkleidung tragen. Ich habe heute wieder viele ungeschützte Biker versorgen dürfen.


 
JA das sowieso, ich habe mir nicht für umsonst die sixsixone d3o geholt und ich muss sagen wenn man die teile 1minute trägt spürt man garnix mehr davon sehr guter tragekomfort.


----------



## akami (9. Juni 2011)

Schade, dass es die EVO nur als Knee-/Elbowguard und nicht als Fullpackage gibt und den EVO Handschuhe nur von 2010. Den Glove habe ich mir bestellt aber für die Schienbeinde und Ellenbogen musste was her. Ich bin mal auf den _Rinderknecht_ gespannt, welcher sich auch sehr gut fahren lassen soll.

Das D3O Produktvideo ist ja mal sehr geil. Erst wird das Zeug wie weiches Wachs verformt und dann mit einem Hammer draufgeballert ohne dass das Zeug sich nur einen Millimeter rührt. Sehr schön anzusehen.

_________________________________________________________________________

Ich kann zwar mit keinem neuen Votec dienen aber heute kam der Dämpferschutz. In Live montiert schaut der gar nicht mehr so grausam aus. Trotzdem wird das teil nur bei Bedarf montiert. Es sieht einfach geiler ohne aus. Wie schön, das wenigstens da mitgedacgt wurde und das Ding nicht verschraub ist und sich leicht montieren bzw. demontieren lässt.


----------



## MarcKampmann (9. Juni 2011)

knieschoner ist aber nicht alles was du hast oder?


----------



## Broenner (9. Juni 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> knieschoner ist aber nicht alles was du hast oder?


 
Ne, für Armschoner und Hanschuhe hat das geld nicht mehr gerreicht. Spass Handschuhe sind bestellt und armschoner habe ich noch.

Also meine d3o lassen sich super gut fahren, sind aber die 2010 wo ich bekommen habe aber die 2011 sind nicht viel anders oder gar keine unterschiede.


----------



## akami (9. Juni 2011)

**auch da fahren will, auf boden leg und strampel**


----------



## Schiltrac (9. Juni 2011)

Ich mag lieber solche Trails, bei denen man eine schöne Sicht hat: 






Noch ne Frage am Rande: Ich will ja die Elixir vom V.SX ans DH ond die The One vom DH ans V.SX machen. (Bring mehr als -100g)

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher welchen Adapter ich für die Elixir vorne brauche. Die Gabel ist eine 09er Fox 40 mit IS2000. Es gibt jetzt aber zwei Adapter dafür:

-"Normal": http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13720
-"20QR": http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13725

Beide sind von 51mm IS zu 74mm PM, also für 203mm Scheiben. 
Die Fox hat ja ne 20er Steckachse, also muss ich den zweiten nehmen?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChef (10. Juni 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal nach dem vorraussichtlichen LT für mein XM nachgefragt und diese Info erhalten:
> 
> Hallo Herr xxxx,
> 
> ...


 
Update: 
Gestern hat mich noch ein netter Herr von Votec angerufen und gemeint dass ein paar Teile fehlen und aufgrund der kommenden kurzen Wochen die Auslieferung erst in KW 26 erfolgt, da dann aber wirklich sicher... Hab noch nachgefragt was für Teile denn fehlen würden, konnte er mir aber nicht sagen


----------



## RitzelBallerina (10. Juni 2011)

@akami: Bei Bild 2 machst du an der Einfahrt auf die Hängebrücke 'ne Rolle vorwärts. Pack dir lieber 'n Rohrschneider in den Rucksack! xD

@DrChef : Dranbleiben! Frag halt noch mal jemand anderen in Wenden. Möglicherweise sind ja auch irgendwelche deiner bestellten Parts nicht mehr lieferbar und die montieren was besseres/teureres ... wenn dein LT Richtung Ostern 2012 zu wandern droht. Hauptsache du bist nicht im Urlaub wenn's geliefert wird *g*

Nur Mut!


----------



## DrChef (10. Juni 2011)

@DrChef : Dranbleiben! Frag halt noch mal jemand anderen in Wenden. Möglicherweise sind ja auch irgendwelche deiner bestellten Parts nicht mehr lieferbar und die montieren was besseres/teureres ... wenn dein LT Richtung Ostern 2012 zu wandern droht. Hauptsache du bist nicht im Urlaub wenn's geliefert wird *g*

Nur Mut![/quote]

Hab schon die Luxusausstattung 

Anfang August gehts nach Livingo  ... wenn bsi dahin noch nichts passiert ist fahr ich anstatt dahin nach Wenden..


----------



## maverick404 (10. Juni 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## akami (10. Juni 2011)

Endlich ein XTR-Kollege


----------



## giles (10. Juni 2011)

maverick404 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]




 

Knight Rider Mark VII

fast wie mein X1


----------



## maverick404 (10. Juni 2011)

klar, was sonst 

zur zeit stört mich das mit der kabelführung noch tierisch. mal schauen wie ich das in den griff bekomme. der bremsschlauch wird bei mir beim einfedern eingeklemmt, bzw leicht abgeknickt


----------



## giles (10. Juni 2011)

ICh habe den bei mir (ist zwar kein Votec mehr) unterm Tretlager an der Kettenstrebe (durch den Schutz fixiert) entlanggeführt und dann erst wieder hoch. Funktioniert sehr gut, bis auf ein leichtes Klappern auf derben Wurzelstücken.


----------



## akami (10. Juni 2011)

Also bis auf dieses Medusa-WirrWarr am Cockpit bei Auslieferung passt alles an meiner Zugführung. Mit vier Kabelbindern und etwas hin und her ließ sich das super managen.


----------



## MarcKampmann (10. Juni 2011)

Die Zugverlegung von Votec ist echt für den arsch, ich frag mich was für spezialisten die bikes zusammenschrauben Ich habe lange in einem Bikeshop gearbeitet, also sowas wäre bei  uns nicht raus gegangen!!

Die Züge sind alle viel zu lang, wenn ich das sehe wird mir schlecht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juni 2011)

vllt wollen sie dadurch den kunden etwas spielraum lassen. falls einer nen längeren/kürzeren vorbau oder lenker verbauen möchte. oder dergleichen.


----------



## akami (10. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht passt es deshalb so gut bei mir. Vorbau 75mm, Lenker 740mm. Breiter und kürzer sollte es nicht werden


----------



## MarcKampmann (10. Juni 2011)

könnte natürlich auch sein das die alle hüllen ob bremse oder Schaltzüge fertig da liegen haben und nix mehr anpassen


----------



## starvald (10. Juni 2011)

Hi,

also die KabelfÃ¼hrung ist echt unter aller Kanone, selbst ein Laie wie ich bekommt  da das Grausen. Ich wÃ¼rde so etwas nicht aus dem Laden lassen. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die RÃ¤der Ã¼ber die kommenden Monate schlagen. Bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bin ich jedenfalls froh darÃ¼ber, zum Torque gewechselt zu haben. Aber worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte:

Habe mir gestern Protektoren in Heidelberg geholt. War das erste Mal in dem Laden. Da standen fast nur Nicolai Bikes herum. Kurzum: Als ich wieder raus bin, habe ich mich mit meinem 3000â¬ Canyon gefÃ¼hlt wie ein Besitzer eines Baumarkt Fahrrades :-( Wenn man mal einen Nicolai Rahmen angefasst hat, hochgehoben oder drauf gesessen hat, ist das meiste andere nur noch billiger Taiwan Schrott.

Die schlechte Nachricht zum SchluÃ: Der Spass fÃ¤ngt erst da an, wo bei Canyon die Preise aufhÃ¶ren. Im Laden stand ein FR fÃ¼r 6500â¬ - da schieÃen einem die TrÃ¤nen in die Augen.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Starvald


----------



## gotboost (10. Juni 2011)

Was für ne Steckachse hast hinten drinne? Auch so ne rote Sixpack? Über den Steuersatz würd ich mich beschweren, rotes eloxal passt da einfach nicht.





maverick404 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverick404 (10. Juni 2011)

die steckachse hinten ist schwarz und vorne das rot ist ok, ist ein netter kontrast zum blau von der gabel.


----------



## bascopeach (10. Juni 2011)

also n roter Steuersatz an meinem schwarzen Biest fände ich auch echt besch....

Hoffentlich wird der schwarz, meint ihr ich soll da vorher schonmal nachfragen? Wenn ja kann mir einer spontan die Nr. sagen? bin grad zu faul zum suchen...


----------



## gotboost (10. Juni 2011)

maverick404 schrieb:


> die steckachse hinten ist schwarz und vorne das rot ist ok, ist ein netter kontrast zum blau von der gabel.



Maxel Steckachse oder Sixpack?
Danke.


----------



## nightprowler (10. Juni 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> könnte natürlich auch sein das die alle hüllen ob bremse oder Schaltzüge fertig da liegen haben und nix mehr anpassen



Genau so wird es wohl leider sein.

Im letzen Jahr gabs doch Probleme mit dem Sattelrohr,wie sieht es denn da bei Euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (10. Juni 2011)

Erste Teile fürs v.sx eingetroffen. Hoffentlich packen die das in 2 Wochen!


----------



## maverick404 (10. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Maxel Steckachse oder Sixpack?
> Danke.



sixpack


----------



## bascopeach (10. Juni 2011)

unglaublich, jetzt bin ich mal einer der nervt, tut mir leid.

meint ihr ich soll wegen dem steuersatz anrufen und nerven?

mein bike wird echt knallschwarz und wenn da son rot-eloxierte sixpack steuersatz drinhängt krieg ich die krise!!

btw. ich hab n SX (obwohl bei dem letzten Bike mit Sixpack Steuersatz wars ja auch n SX)

Das wäre für mich n Grund noch ne Woche zu warten....


----------



## gotboost (10. Juni 2011)

Geht mir ähnlich, keine Maxelsteckachse und ein roter Steuersatz, geht garnicht. Hab aber auch explizit einen Zerostack Steuersatz bestellt. Steht auf der HP eigentlich was von der Maxel?


----------



## Radon0 (10. Juni 2011)

hi
ich habe mal eine Frage zum vsr 
das vsr 1.1 ist mit 16,6kg angegeben, das vsr 1.2 allerdings nur mit 16,2kg dabei hat das doch hammerschmidt die fast 1kg schwerer ist als die Holzfeller. Und das vsr 1.3 ist noch leichter trotz saint, ist das ein Fehler auf der Page oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?

Gruß Radon0


----------



## akami (10. Juni 2011)

@ Radon0:

Du musst die Konfiguration im Gesamten betrachten. Zum Beispiel ist der LRS von 1.1 auf 1.2 um 300 Gramm leichter. Der Sattel und das Cockpit holen auch noch mal ein paar Gramm raus und bei der Gabel sind die Unterschiede auch manchmal größer als erwartet. Du kannst dir nicht einfach nur die Kurbel raussuchen und danach festlegen, welches Bike das leichteste ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (10. Juni 2011)

Ps.: Also ich würde einen tierischen aufstand machen, wenn ich keine Maxle Lite und so einen komischen roten Steuersatz im Bike gehabt hätte. Gut mit dem Steuersatz war klar, weil CAS aber die Steckachse muss schon sein.


----------



## Radon0 (10. Juni 2011)

nur ist die Gabel die gleiche und auch das cockpit ist gleich, die Teile bringen keinen großen Gewichtsunterschied sodass die Hammerschmidt außgeglichen wird und das Rad dann noch 400g leichter ist. Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht.  

Unterschiede der Bikes sind für mich der LRS wie du sagst 300g
die Bremse kleinkram macht nichts aus 
und dann der Sattel und die Sattelstütze die bringen das Gewicht aber nicht so weit runter das der kilo der Hammerschmidt und die 400g unterschied ausgeglichen wird. Oder ist der Sattel mit Blei gefüllt


----------



## akami (10. Juni 2011)

Truvativ ist schwer wie blei und die KeFü musst du auch berechnen. Dazu die Unterschiede LRS, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Bremse und zum 1.3 auch noch das Cockpit. Wenn du es genau wissen willst, dann musst es dir rausrechnen, vielleicht findest du ja tatsächlich einen Fehler. Ich würde auch weniger auf das Gewicht achten, sondern mehr auf die Teile die du brauchst und möchtest.


----------



## bascopeach (10. Juni 2011)

@akami:

Wo genau istn der Unterschied zwischen Maxle und Sixpack Steckachse? Oder ist Sixpack nicht mal Steckachse, weil dann krieg ich voll einen zuviel!

Hast du mir die Nr. an die ich mich wenden muss? Die müsste bei dir doch noch in der Kurzwahl stehen, oder? 

Erreiche ich da auch Samstags jemanden?


----------



## akami (10. Juni 2011)

Ich kenne von Sixpack nur diese Pseudosteckachse "Nailer" und ich würde einen zuviel bekommen, wenn man mir das Ding anstatt der Maxle Lite verbaut hätte. Die Maxle sieht schweinegeil aus und ist von der Funktion einfach nur super. Auch vom Preislichen her ist die Maxle Lite höher angesidelt, doppelt so teuer.

Samstags ist da wer, ich würde über die Hotline gehen.


----------



## bascopeach (10. Juni 2011)

Thx!!!

Allerdings ist die Frage ob ich überhaupt Anspruch auf ne Maxle Lite habe? Das wurde ja nirgends festgehalten glaub ich, oder?


----------



## akami (10. Juni 2011)

De rien!


----------



## MarcKampmann (10. Juni 2011)

??


----------



## akami (10. Juni 2011)

Warum die *??* und waren das nicht mal *???* ?


----------



## bascopeach (10. Juni 2011)

hab ich überhaupt Anspruch auf ne Maxle Achse? Das steht ja nirgends, bzw. st nirgends festgeschrieben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (11. Juni 2011)

würde ich auch mal gerne wissen was die nun verbauen, ich werde nächste woche mal herrn hessinger oder frau nehm befragen

kein bock immer einen imbusschlüssel mit rum zu schleppen wenn ich mal das hinterrad ausbauen möchte


----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde die einfach auf das Zitat der Homepage zum SX festnageln:



> Die einzelnen Rahmengrößen sind individuell und hochsolide konstruiert. Dazu eine moderne Technik, die hart im Nehmen ist: *Maxle-Steckachssystem*, ISCG und einstellbares Hauptlager. Und das alles bei minimalem Gewicht.



Also zu einem Maxle-Steckachsen*system * gehört für mich nicht einfach nur die vorhandene Maxleaufnahme sondern auch die dazugehörige Maxle-Steckachse. Nagut da steht jetzt nichts von _Lite_ aber bei dem Preis dürfte das eigentlich mit drin sein und wenn nicht, dann lieber die normale Maxle-Steckachse als die Sixpack.


----------



## phil-france (11. Juni 2011)

Radon0 schrieb:


> hi
> ich habe mal eine Frage zum vsr
> das vsr 1.1 ist mit 16,6kg angegeben, das vsr 1.2 allerdings nur mit 16,2kg dabei hat das doch hammerschmidt die fast 1kg schwerer ist als die Holzfeller. Und das vsr 1.3 ist noch leichter trotz saint, ist das ein Fehler auf der Page oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Gruß Radon0


 before ordering my vsr model,I asked myself the same question about the weight...i think vsr 1.1 is lighter than 1.3
wheels:dt e2000-1910g / deemax-2160gdr
drive train hussefelt complete -1000g/HS -1623g
set post 284g / reverb 535g
so...nothing is lighter on vsr 1.3 ,just the cokpit
as soon as I received my bike I put it on my weighing machine


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juni 2011)

the weighing machine is also known as scale  but one thing is sure. the info you get on the homepage is incomplete and partly wrong.


----------



## Mathok (11. Juni 2011)

Kurzes Feedback: 2,5 Öl in der MC Einheit der Domain wirkt Wunder! Warum da ab Werk 5er drin ist


----------



## bascopeach (11. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Also ich würde die einfach auf das Zitat der Homepage zum SX festnageln.



Perfekt! 

Gerade mit Votec telefoniert und n schwarzen Steuersatz sowie die Maxle-Steckachsen gefordert/erbeten, am Dienstag ruft mich jemand an und klärt mit mir nochmal die Details...

Daumen drücken


----------



## Radon0 (11. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> the weighing machine is also known as scale  but one thing is sure. the info you get on the homepage is incomplete and partly wrong.



Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, da ich auf den Pages der Hersteller schon die Einzellgewichte mir rausgesucht habe und mal grob zusammengerechnet habe und dann mit dem Rahmengewicht der in der freeride angegeben ist noch draufgerechnet habe. Ich bin da auf 15,6 oder so gekommen weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr so genau aber niemals auf 16,6kg. Das echte Gewicht würde mich schon mal interessieren da ich 15,6 für ein Superenduro ziemlich leicht finde. Rahmengewicht laut Freeride 3778g ohne Dämpfer.

Gruß Radon0


----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Also ich persönlich würde das SR mehr als Light Freerider sehen. Mein SX ist ja schon ein Superenduro, welches an der Lightfreeridegrenze kratzt. Und ich würde sagen, dass es auch nicht zu leicht werden sollte. Besonders, wenn es um einen Bereich geht wo man gerne ein Bike unterm Hintern hat, welches auch mal bereit ist einen Fahrfehler zu schlucken.


----------



## MoP__ (11. Juni 2011)

Haben die sich eventuell nur verschrieben?
16,6kg anstelle 15,6kg?

Mir kommt es persönlich nicht so sehr drauf an, Hauptsache der Rahmen hält...
Ich habe bisher kein anderes Bike gefunden, das mir vom Einsatzzweck und den Spezifikationen so gut passt.
Irgendwas war immer.

Bei mir sind jetzt 4 Wochen um, aber ich stelle keine Anfrage.
Ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Du fährst ja auch jeden Hobel zu Brei. Dein CC Bike ist bestimmt das Nicolai Lambda


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juni 2011)

Mathok schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback: 2,5 Öl in der MC Einheit der Domain wirkt Wunder! Warum da ab Werk 5er drin ist



gell, is der wahnsinn....


----------



## Schiltrac (11. Juni 2011)

Zur Steckachse: Ich finde die Sixpack persönlich besser als die Maxle von RS (habe diese am DH-Bike), da: 
-Der Schnellspannhebel das Heck nur sinnlos breiter macht und man mit dem Hebel im Gestrüppe leichter hängen bleibt
-Zur Einstellung der Vorspannung ist eine Zange nötig (also bei mir). Und einmal nach einem Sturz im Park war die komplette Vorspannung weg, als der Hebel ging ohne grossen Wiederstand auf und zu. Und wer hat schon eine Zange am Multitool^^
Einen 5er Imbus habe ich immer dabei

PS: Ich hab der Frau Nehm eine Mail wegen dem langen Käfig am Schaltwerk geschrieben. Also ich habe erzählt dass ein langes Käfig für den Enduroeinsatz völliger Käse ist wegen wegen Abreissgefahr, Kettenspannung...
Meint ihr ich kann auf ein Kurzers hoffen?

mfg


----------



## philluck (11. Juni 2011)

Naja ein kurzes kann man wohl nur mit singlespeed und ritzel bis 32 fahren. Könnte auch etwas/weniger mehr sein, bin mir gerade nicht so sicher. D.h. Solltest du keine Hammerschmidt/singlespeed- Kurbel haben, ist es technisch nicht möglich ein kurzes SW zu fahren. Je nach Abstufung hinten kann es teilweise mit nem mittleren Käfig eng werden.


----------



## Schiltrac (11. Juni 2011)

Ich habe vorne eine HS und 12-36. Beim Produktbild vom V.SX1.2 ist auch ein kurzes Käfig zu sehen.
Und auch andere Hersteller wie Canyon bauen an ihr Strive mit HS und 11-36 ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig. 
Für mich genug Gründe, dass bei mir auch ein kurzes Schaltwerk dran sein müsste!

mfg


----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch schon ein 36T Blatt mit Rennradkasette und kurzem X.9 Käfig gefahren. Alles machbar ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (11. Juni 2011)

Hatten wir schon die Diskussion. Mit einem Blatt vorne sind alle käfiggrössen fahrbar und zugelassen.

http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-x9-10-fach-schaltwerk


----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Ah sorry, nicht hauen.


----------



## BierSteige23 (11. Juni 2011)

..hab jetzt übrigends mein 10-fach X9 dran. Ist leider nicht das schwarz/weisse in short aber dafür immerhin nicht longcage sondern medium...

Ausserdem muss ich bei der ganzen Kritik, auch mal den Shop in Stuttgart loben. Er hat mir als er das Schaltwerk umgebaut hat gleich noch alle Stellen wo die Schaltzüge am Rahmen schleifen mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt. Von sich aus und kostenlos...so soll es sein. 

Ausserdem fahre ich inzwischen eine weichere Feder und die Gabel und Dämpfer scheinen eingefahren. Jedenfalls ist es nicht mehr so ruppig und fährt sich schön "sahnig" ohne beim pedalieren oder in Anliegern wegzusacken...

..und mein billig-Kettenstrebenschutz war ein Fehlkauf. Den hab ich mir schon durchgehauen...


----------



## Schiltrac (11. Juni 2011)

Dass ein kurzes Schaltwerk bei einer 1x10 von Sram zugelassen ist weiss ich natürlich schon. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich bei Votec auf ein kurzes Schaltwerk bestehen kann?

PS: Wie kürze ich am besten eine Sram Kette? Ich habe nämlich gelesen, dass das Kettenschloss bei 10-fach Ketten nicht geöffnet werden soll, da es einmal geöffnet nicht mehr richtig schliesst und sich somit während der Fahrt öffnen kann...
(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6349439&postcount=24 , http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6349452&postcount=25)
Mein Kettenschloss sieht genau wie dieses 10-fach Powerlock aus...
Also Kettennieter? (die Stifte sind aber hohl, ich weiss nicht, ob das funzt)
mfg


----------



## Radon0 (11. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich würde das SR mehr als Light Freerider sehen. Mein SX ist ja schon ein Superenduro, welches an der Lightfreeridegrenze kratzt. Und ich würde sagen, dass es auch nicht zu leicht werden sollte. Besonders, wenn es um einen Bereich geht wo man gerne ein Bike unterm Hintern hat, welches auch mal bereit ist einen Fahrfehler zu schlucken.



Hi
das Gewicht interessiert mich eigendlich nicht je schwerer der Rahmen desto Stabiler ist er meistens. Und das will ich, ich war nur wegen der Angabe von der Seite sehr verwirrt da ich mir das Gewicht nicht erklären konnte. Was haltet ihr von Eingelenkern im Superenduro-Lightfreerider bereich? 

Gruß Radon0


----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, ist der Eingelenker sensibler, da der Dämpfer im Gegensatz zu einem Viergelenker direkt angesprochen wird. Dafür soll er den Nachteil haben, dass er schnell ins Bremsstempeln und bergauf schneller ins Wippen kommt. Mein altes Scott war ein Eingelenker. Bremsstempeln habe ich nie gehabt selbst wenn ich es versucht habe zu provozieren. Das mit dem Ansprechverhalten und Wippen kann ich aus meiner Sicht bestätigen.


----------



## Radon0 (11. Juni 2011)

was haltet ihr von dem hier http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Komplettbike/Fanes-Enduro-Komplettbike::403.html sorry kein votec 

Gruß Radon0


----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es Preis/Leistungstechnisch gesehen nicht so toll. Hoher Preis, kleine Ausstattung. Ich fand es anfangs auch sehr interessant aber ich finde die Geo optisch betrachtet ziemlich Strange, wenn ich Bilder wie diese sehe:







Das ist ein M-Rahmen mit 160er Gabel. Ich finde das sieht aus wie S mit 180mm. Wems gefällt. Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter Fanes Enduro Fahrbericht. Bedenke aber, dass dort einiges verändert wurde wie z.B. der Tausch der Gabel.


----------



## MarcKampmann (11. Juni 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Zur Steckachse: Ich finde die Sixpack persönlich besser als die Maxle von RS (habe diese am DH-Bike), da:
> -Der Schnellspannhebel das Heck nur sinnlos breiter macht und man mit dem Hebel im Gestrüppe leichter hängen bleibt
> -Zur Einstellung der Vorspannung ist eine Zange nötig (also bei mir). Und einmal nach einem Sturz im Park war die komplette Vorspannung weg, als der Hebel ging ohne grossen Wiederstand auf und zu. Und wer hat schon eine Zange am Multitool^^
> Einen 5er Imbus habe ich immer dabei
> ...



Ich habe letzte woche mit herrn Hessinger und frau Nehm aus Wenden genau über dieses thema gesprochen, weil hier alle leute geschrieben haben das x9 mit langem käfig verbaut wurde. Beide haben gesagt es werden nur die langen verbaut weil sie keine kurzen Schaltwerke auf lager haben und auch keine kurzen bestellt sind da zu wenig Kunden das kurze haben möchten und sie dann den Preis nicht bekommen!


----------



## Radon0 (11. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich finde es Preis/Leistungstechnisch gesehen nicht so toll. Hoher Preis, kleine Ausstattung. Ich fand es anfangs auch sehr interessant aber ich finde die Geo optisch betrachtet ziemlich Strange, wenn ich Bilder wie diese sehe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da hat jemand aber eine vorliebe für Schwarz. Aber er hat die Kurbel vergessen zu lackieren. 

Was ist mit dem Hardride auf der Seite an dem Stört mich eigendlich nur das es nur 160mm Vorne sind.

Gruß Radon0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Ist ab Werk ja anders.


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juni 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte woche mit herrn Hessinger und frau Nehm aus Wenden genau über dieses thema gesprochen, weil hier alle leute geschrieben haben das x9 mit langem käfig verbaut wurde. Beide haben gesagt es werden nur die langen verbaut weil sie keine kurzen Schaltwerke auf lager haben und auch keine kurzen bestellt sind da zu wenig Kunden das kurze haben möchten und sie dann den Preis nicht bekommen!



ich wurd mal nicht gefragt....


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Juni 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Dass ein kurzes Schaltwerk bei einer 1x10 von Sram zugelassen ist weiss ich natürlich schon. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich bei Votec auf ein kurzes Schaltwerk bestehen kann?
> 
> PS: Wie kürze ich am besten eine Sram Kette? Ich habe nämlich gelesen, dass das Kettenschloss bei 10-fach Ketten nicht geöffnet werden soll, da es einmal geöffnet nicht mehr richtig schliesst und sich somit während der Fahrt öffnen kann...
> (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6349439&postcount=24 , http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6349452&postcount=25)
> ...



Also ich habe in FFM zusammen mit Mike bei meinem V.FR die *X9 10-fach Schaltung* samt *Kette *montiert. Das Kettenschloss wieder auf zu bekommen ist sehr (!) schwer !!! 
Hab mir hierfür nachträglich folgendes Tool gekauft: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-kettenschlosszange-pl-1/aid:297603

Ich denke, dass es am besten ist, wenn du einfach ein neues Kettenschloss einbaust. Denn dann bist du 100% auf der sicheren Seite.

Hab in einem anderen Thread hier im IBC-Forum eine interessante Variante gelesen: Da gibt es jemand der baut sich zwei Kettenschlösser ein. 
Hierdurch kann er, falls das Schaltwerk mal abreissen sollte, durch Kürzen der Kette mit dem Bike als "Singlespeeder" weiterfahren  
(hier zum nachlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8371114&postcount=575)


----------



## Schiltrac (12. Juni 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Beide haben gesagt es werden nur die langen verbaut weil sie keine kurzen Schaltwerke auf lager haben und auch keine kurzen bestellt sind da zu wenig Kunden das kurze haben möchten und sie dann den Preis nicht bekommen!


 

 Das kann es doch nicht sein?! Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf ein kurzes Schaltwerk bestehen!!! Mein Radel ist gesundheitsbedingt noch unbenutzt. Das werde ich denen sagen. Die sollen mir dann ein kurzes Schaltwerk und ein neues Kettenschloss zuschicken, dann kann ich das Lange denen unbenutzt zurückschicken!!!!!



<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es am besten ist, wenn du einfach ein neues Kettenschloss einbaust. Denn dann bist du 100% auf der sicheren Seite.


 

Danke für den Tipp, dann werde ich das wohl so machen...
Aber zuerst warte ich noch die Antwort von Frau Nehm ab...

mfg


----------



## philluck (12. Juni 2011)

V.SR	
		                          Gewicht
Dämpfer    Vivid Air R2C	               583
Gabel	       Lyrik Solo Air	      2168
SteuersatzFSA Extreme Pro	       200
LRS	FR 2050	                      2050
Reifen/Schlauch	Fat Albert     ca.2000
Schaltwerk	X.9	                       210
Trigger	X.9	                       468
Kassette	X.9 	                       360
Bremse	Saint                  ca. 1000
Kette  	X.9                            257
Lenker	Boobar	                270
Griffe	-	                           ca. 100
Kurbel	Hammerschmidt FR	1785
Sattelstütze	P6	                 256
Sattel	XO	                         297
Vorbau	AKA	                        160
Sonstiges	Kleinteile	            ca. 100		
pedale 		                         400
Rahmen		                         3778
Gesamt		                        *16442
* 
Preis		2.724 

nichts gewogen, alle Infos vom Hersteller


----------



## akami (12. Juni 2011)

Darf es noch ein halbes V.FR sein?

Da ich jetzt ein V.FR in Wunschausstattung für 50% haben kann, bin ich schwer am überlegen mir noch ein 2011er Modell zu bestellen. Ich hätte ja lieber eine andere FR/DH Waffe aber ich glaube ein besseres Angebot werde ich wohl für die Klasse von Bikes nicht mehr bekommen. Man hat es auch echt nicht leicht... .


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Juni 2011)

wuas? wie?


----------



## Radon0 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi
wollte jetzt mal Fragen wer das VSR jetzt schon fährt und ein paar Eindrücke geben kann. Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht aus?

Gruß Radon0


----------



## philluck (12. Juni 2011)

Wegen der Wartezeit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon0 (12. Juni 2011)

Ein V.FR fürn halben Preis nich schlecht.


----------



## giles (12. Juni 2011)

Baust du deine Teile jetzt an Broenners Rahmen ??


----------



## akami (12. Juni 2011)

Ne hat mit der Wartezeit oder anderweitigen 'Angeboten von Seiten Votecs nicht zu tun. Wäre ein Privatsponsoring.


----------



## akami (12. Juni 2011)

@ giles: Ne das Grau passt nciht in mein Farbkonzept


----------



## giles (12. Juni 2011)

Okay ...


----------



## nightprowler (12. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Baust du deine Teile jetzt an Broenners Rahmen ??



Pssss... sag den Namen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (12. Juni 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Pssss... sag den Namen nicht.



Welchen? ... Broenner? 



Darf ich mal fragen welche Länge der Vorbau des V.MR der Fr. Nightprowler hat? Ich interessiere mich schwer 
für diesen VRO wegen der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ist das Größe M oder L? Zufrieden damit?


----------



## bascopeach (12. Juni 2011)

Also ich will auch unbedingt n kurzes Schaltwerk, 1 Woche hin oder her ist mir auch echt wurscht. 

Und wie uns das SX 1.2 zeigt, gehts ja auch mit nem kurzen, also muss auch ein kurzes her!

Dienstag wird telefoniert!


----------



## gotboost (12. Juni 2011)

Also da ist mir echt alles wichtiger als der Schaltwerkkäfig, kommt mal runter. Spätestens nach ein paar Ausfahrten ist der eh ab....


----------



## nightprowler (12. Juni 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen welche Länge der Vorbau des V.MR der Fr. Nightprowler hat? Ich interessiere mich schwer
> für diesen VRO wegen der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ist das Größe M oder L? Zufrieden damit?



Ja,ist die Frau Nightprowler.

Größe ist in unseren Unterlagen leider nicht angegeben,kann ich Morgen aber mal ausmessen.

Grüße

Uwe Nightprowler.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (12. Juni 2011)

Du bist wie 'ne Mutter (nur ohne Brust!) 

 Danke! 

Soweit ich das sehen kann hast du den selben Stylo WC an deinem schicken V.XM wie ich (90mm). 
In der Mittel/Senkrechtstellung der Lenkerklemmen sollte das auch so bleiben , nur das der Lenker 
beim VRO ca. 3cm nach oben kommt könnte mir gut gefallen. Leider sind die Angaben bei Syntace 
im Vergleich zu diversen Onlineanbietern ziemlich schwurbelig und differieren wie verrückt.


----------



## MoP__ (13. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Also da ist mir echt alles wichtiger als der Schaltwerkkäfig, kommt mal runter. Spätestens nach ein paar Ausfahrten ist der eh ab....



Und den Bikemarkt gibts ja auch noch.



akami schrieb:


> Du fährst ja auch jeden Hobel zu Brei. Dein CC Bike  ist bestimmt das Nicolai Lambda



Mein Wunschbike hatte ich schon geschweißt.
Nur den Gabelschaft konnte ich nicht verstärken. Der ist dann dermaßen verbogen, dass am Ende der Einsatzbereich doch "Sperrmüll" hieß.
Man beachte: Der Lenker hat 100cm Breite 




Die Stempelbremse musste leider raus, weil sich der Wetscream dahinter verkeilt hatte.
Für einmal Fahren hat es gereicht.


----------



## nightprowler (13. Juni 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Du bist wie 'ne Mutter (nur ohne Brust!)
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



Hallo Ritzelballerina,

der Vorbau der Frau Nightprowler ist 100mm , je nach Einstellung ist der Vorbau dann 35mm länger oder der Lenker 35mm höher.

Aber mal unter uns Schwestern,schön ist das Teil ja nicht.

Ich hab da lieber mit Spacern und Vorbau gearbeitet.

Mein Vorbau ist mittlerweile auf 100mm gewachsen.

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben

Uwe.


----------



## giles (13. Juni 2011)

Mop astreines MiFa


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Ist das etwa die Starrgabelversion der RS Boxxer?


----------



## Broenner (13. Juni 2011)

Nee Akami du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung mal wieder, dass ist doch keine RS Boxxer das ist die neue 40erFOX in Starrgabelversion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (13. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt beide keine Ahnung. 

Das ist eine Upside Down Forke in Transportstellung, also ohne Druck.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn dann FOX 40 

Aber momentan habe ich ganz andere Sorgen:
Irgendwer hat unsere Strecken mit versteckten Holzkeilen im Unterholz versehen. Es hat mich vom Rad geholt. Ich bin zum Glück nur leicht verletzt und das Bike sollte es auch geschafft haben aber das wird nochmal genau geprüft.


----------



## Broenner (13. Juni 2011)

Ja, dass geht mal überhaupt nicht das waren ehh so welche die Bikes und Biker hassen. 
Immer die SELBEN.


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Jetzt muss man schon in Vollkluft zur gemütlichen Feierabendrunde


----------



## giles (13. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man schon in Vollkluft zur gemütlichen Feierabendrunde



Dann endest du vorm SEK - Kommando, wie damals in Bad Kleinen dieser RAFler Grams.

Trotzdem nicht sehr schön das.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (13. Juni 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hallo Ritzelballerina,
> 
> der Vorbau der Frau Nightprowler ist 100mm , je nach Einstellung ist der Vorbau dann 35mm länger oder der Lenker 35mm höher.
> 
> ...



Na klar hast'e mir damit geholfen. Dann dürfte Groesse M das richtige sein. Syntace gibt M mit 75-125mm an und damit sollten meine 90mm plus Höhengewinn abgedeckt sein.

... oder die Nightprowler-Spacer-Methode
... oder gleich 'n V.SX ordern *g*

was mach ich nur , was mach ich nur? 

xD

Hööööö! MoP's Mifa-Nahkampftuning ist ja mal extremst heiss!


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Ich will ein SX in einer Quietschefarbe sehen *hüpf*


----------



## RitzelBallerina (13. Juni 2011)

Genau DEN Gedanken hatte ich auch schon *hihi*
Nicolai & Liteville hätten da 'ne tolle Auswahl.


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Mein neues FR HT wird quietschig *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (13. Juni 2011)

Zitronenfaltergelb?


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Zitronenfaltergelb bis matt glänzendes Lemongreen-grau


----------



## TschoX (13. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich will ein SX in einer Quietschefarbe sehen *hüpf*




...wartest noch 2 wochen, dann siehst die schönheit real aufgebaut ... kann mir keiner kritisiern ...


----------



## RitzelBallerina (13. Juni 2011)

Geil! Damit zauberst du Farbe auf die Trails. Dein SX , wie zu lesen war , hat ja wohl keine lange Lebenserwartung , wa?

*g*


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

In der Konfig? - Ich habe schon SX2 nachgeordert


----------



## TschoX (13. Juni 2011)

- jupp die konfig ..

beide fox 
the one
reverb
xt
crossline (ich dacht ich spar ne runde  )
und cb vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Und wenn wir schön wünsche äußern: ein 180mm SX wäre auch very nice


----------



## RitzelBallerina (13. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ich mir doch 'n SX in L zulege , müsste auf alle Fälle die HS ran , die 1750'er DT's , die Lyrik DH , BooBar-Lenkwerk und die Formula. Mööönsch , Summasumarum sind's dann doch knapp 2900 Ökken.

Gibt's als Farboption schon Broennerbraun? *g*


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Günstiger fährst du mit dem Turtleexpress:


----------



## RitzelBallerina (13. Juni 2011)

... slowmotion & geschätzte 4mm federweg ^^


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Das ist die FOX 4*.*0


----------



## RitzelBallerina (13. Juni 2011)

*hehe* ich muss in die Kissen. Schönen Feiertagsausklang dir und der SX/FR/XM-Warteschlangengemeinde Geduld und Durchhaltevermögen.

Gnighty Ihr Verrückten


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juni 2011)

ich erbitte ein limegrünes vfr mit weissen komponenten, bitte


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Wie jetzt? Man kann sich sein Votec auch erbitten anstatt es zu bezahlen? Ich dreh' ab.

Rahmen: limonengrün
Hauptdekor: weiß
Styledecor: gelb

Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid R2C
LRS: Mavic Deemax Ultimate
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm (weiß)
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Boobar DH, Vorbau: Truvativ AKA, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro (weiß)
Sattel: Selle Italia SL (weiß)
Stütze: Syntace P6 Alu
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Zahnkranz: Sram XO 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Kettenführung: VC-1, Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant, Kettenblätter: 36, Kette Sram XO (weiße KeFü)

Joa da wär ich dabei


----------



## bascopeach (14. Juni 2011)

Update nach Telefonat mit Votec.

Maxle Steckachsen werden nicht mehr verbaut da es anscheinend viele Probleme gab, so anscheinend auch einige Rückmeldungen von Kunden.

Laut Auskunft wird etwas Höherwertiges verbaut.  (Anfrage um was es sich dabei handelt ist bereits gestellt)

Kurzes Schaltwerk wird NICHT verbaut, da das wohl eine Vorgabe von SRAM ist, da das kurze Schaltwerk mehr Zicken macht, als das lange...


----------



## MarcKampmann (14. Juni 2011)

Seltsam das man dazu im www nix findet das es da Probleme mit dem kurzen Schaltwerk geben soll?

Bull shit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick404 (14. Juni 2011)

ich möchte mich an der stelle noch mal bedanken das ihr mein fahrrad so sche* findet und das nur wegen einer steckachse und einem roten steuersatz.
ich werde daher kein bild von dem v.xm meiner frau hier einstellen, finde eure kommentare dafür einfach zu unangebracht!

für mich ist es nicht nachvollziehbar warum ihr mir ein problem einredet wo keines ist, das rot passt ohne probleme zu meinem dämpfer und zu meiner gabel. das bild ist nicht unbedingt gelungen, aber nach den kommentaren werde ich auch keine mehr hier einstellen!


----------



## MarcKampmann (14. Juni 2011)

@maverick404

Geschmäcker sind verschieden so ist das halt!
Das war doch nix gegen dein bike, ich finde es sieht geil aus auch mit dem rot. Dem ein oder anderen passt halt das rot vom steuersatz nicht, das ist doch nix schlimmes.


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juni 2011)

broenner-alarm?

ey, es wird doch erlaubt sein seine meinung zu äussern ohne dass jeder gleich zu pienzen anfängt....


----------



## philluck (14. Juni 2011)

'Broenner 2.0' oder was? Sollen de Leute lieber lügen damit sie DEIN Rad nicht schlecht reden? Lernt halt mal mit der Meinung anderer um zugehen. Ich les ja auch nicht nur dann den Kicker wenn MEINE Fußballmannschaft gewonnen hat...


----------



## gotboost (14. Juni 2011)

Dann entschuldige, wenn dich dass so mitnimmt.


----------



## maverick404 (14. Juni 2011)

macht was ihr denkt.


----------



## gotboost (14. Juni 2011)

Jeder legt eben seine Prioritäten anders und sein eigenes Bike ist ja eh das Beste. Jetzt entspann dich, wenn nur ein Teil nicht gefällt, ist doch alles andere gut...


----------



## RitzelBallerina (14. Juni 2011)

maverick404 schrieb:


> ich möchte mich an der stelle noch mal bedanken das ihr mein fahrrad so sche* findet und das nur wegen einer steckachse und einem roten steuersatz.
> ich werde daher kein bild von dem v.xm meiner frau hier einstellen, finde eure kommentare dafür einfach zu unangebracht!
> 
> für mich ist es nicht nachvollziehbar warum ihr mir ein problem einredet wo keines ist, das rot passt ohne probleme zu meinem dämpfer und zu meiner gabel. das bild ist nicht unbedingt gelungen, aber nach den kommentaren werde ich auch keine mehr hier einstellen!



Höööö , komm wieder runter. Schau , ich z.B. hab am XM nicht nur , aber gerade weil die KindShock i950r die rote Überwurfmutter hat auch genau die genommen. Zu dem wollte ich am Sattel keine Hydraulik und das Sattelrohr passt auch besser zu den Revelation Standrohren. 

Was ich damit sagen will : 100%'ig sehen das hier einige "Mitstreiter" anders (explizit die Reverb-Jungs *gg*) und werden das , wenn ich mal 'n Bild von meinem XM reinstelle, definitiv kritisieren. Aber bin ich deshalb eingeschnappt? Firlefanz! Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Was soll's!?

Übrigens ICH hätte gern 'n Bild vom schnieken XM deiner Guten gesehen.


----------



## bascopeach (14. Juni 2011)

maverick404 schrieb:


> ich möchte mich an der stelle noch mal bedanken das ihr mein fahrrad so sche* findet und das nur wegen einer steckachse und einem roten steuersatz.
> 
> 
> für mich ist es nicht nachvollziehbar warum ihr mir ein problem einredet wo keines ist, das rot passt ohne probleme zu meinem dämpfer und zu meiner gabel. das bild ist nicht unbedingt gelungen, aber nach den kommentaren werde ich auch keine mehr hier einstellen!



Äh Moment, ich hab deinen roten Steuersatz überhaupt nicht kritisiert, aber stell dir den mal an nem komplett (wirklich komplett) schwarzen Bike vor, geht gar nicht!

Null problem mit deinem Steuersatz, haben hier manche Jungs auch ihre Tage, ist ja unglaublich wie zart besaitet hier jeder ist! 



maverick404 schrieb:


> ich werde daher kein bild von dem v.xm meiner frau hier einstellen, finde eure kommentare dafür einfach zu unangebracht!



Jetzt fehlt nur noch n Schmoll-Kindergarten-Smiley (eher Heuley) ist ja echt unfassbar...

Wenn ich in 1-2 Wochen mein Bike hier publiziere kann man mir an Kopf werfen wat man will, ich wollte es so und steh dann auch zu und bin stolz drauf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (14. Juni 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Wenn ich in 1-2 Wochen mein Bike hier publiziere kann man mir an Kopf werfen wat man will, ich wollte es so und steh dann auch zu und bin stolz drauf!!



In 1-2 Wochen? Dein Optimismus ist klasse!


----------



## bascopeach (14. Juni 2011)

na klar, dann sind die 8 Wochen ja auch rum, bisher gabs nur gute Nachrichten aus Stuttgart... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## nightprowler (14. Juni 2011)

maverick404 schrieb:


> ich möchte mich an der stelle noch mal bedanken das ihr mein fahrrad so sche* findet und das nur wegen einer steckachse und einem roten steuersatz.
> ich werde daher kein bild von dem v.xm meiner frau hier einstellen, finde eure kommentare dafür einfach zu unangebracht!
> 
> für mich ist es nicht nachvollziehbar warum ihr mir ein problem einredet wo keines ist, das rot passt ohne probleme zu meinem dämpfer und zu meiner gabel. das bild ist nicht unbedingt gelungen, aber nach den kommentaren werde ich auch keine mehr hier einstellen!



Mir gefällt Dein Bike echt gut,kann Deine Reaktion echt nicht nachvollziehen.

Aber der Herr hatt einen großen Garten.

Nightprowler.


----------



## DrChef (16. Juni 2011)

Da ich hoffentlich bald mein Bike bekomme,
wollte ich mich mal ums Zubehör kümmern.
Hat schon mal einer eine 1000ml-Trinkflasche am XM befestigt?
Passt die rein und kann mir hierzu vielleicht einer einen haltbaren 
Flschenhalter empfehlen? Der letzte (irgendso ein Billigteil aus Metall) ist mir auf der letzten Transalp doch glatt gebrochen...
Eine weitere Anbaumöglichkiet für eine Trinkflasche ist ja am XM nicht vorgesehen, oder?


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2011)

Vergiss Trinkflasche und Flaschenhalter. Gönn dir etwas vernünftiges und besorg dir einen Trinkrucksack mit Trinkblase. Einmal probiert und man will nie wieder etwas von einer Flasche wissen.


----------



## MarcKampmann (16. Juni 2011)

signed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChef (16. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Vergiss Trinkflasche und Flaschenhalter. Gönn dir etwas vernünftiges und besorg dir einen Trinkrucksack mit Trinkblase. Einmal probiert und man will nie wieder etwas von einer Flasche wissen.


 
Schon klar, hab ja eine Kameltasche aber für die gepflegte Transalp
verlagere ich lieber Gewicht an Bike anstatt in den eh schon schweren Rucksack.


----------



## philluck (16. Juni 2011)

sattelstützendurchmesser beim vsr??? 

will mir eine remote bestellen aber finde keine angaben dazu


----------



## MarcKampmann (16. Juni 2011)

hast du dein v.sr schon?


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2011)

Müsste 31.6 sein.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juni 2011)

sind 31.6!


----------



## philluck (16. Juni 2011)

dann müsste ich nicht fragen ;-)

gestern hat mich fr. nehm zurückgerufen und konnte doch schon etwas mehr verraten.

anstatt E2000 werden FR2050 verbaut, jedenfalls in der charge in welcher sich mein v.sr befindet (bestellt 5.5.). es wird ein langes schaltwerk verbaut, kurz ist nicht lieferbar. desweiteren wird die HS FR an mein rad kommen, in der bestellbestätigung steht noch AM, mit 22er Ritzel. meine farbwünsche bei den komponenten können berücksichtigt werden und aufgrund der feiertage kommt mein rad "wenn alles gut läuft" anfang der 26 KW.

also grund genug sich schon mal alles zu holen damit der ersten ausfahrt nichts im wege steht.

und ums nur noch mal gesagt zu habe: mike aus ffm ist einfach der beste


----------



## MarcKampmann (16. Juni 2011)

hab am 7.5 mein v.sr bestellt dann könnte das bei mir ja auch was werden mit kw26 ende kw27 gehts nach hinterglemm


----------



## DrChef (17. Juni 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> hab am 7.5 mein v.sr bestellt dann könnte das bei mir ja auch was werden mit kw26 ende kw27 gehts nach hinterglemm


 
ich würds Dir gönnen...hab mein XM allerdings knapp 3 Wochen (19.04.)
vorher bestellt und bei mir ist momentan auch die KW26 bestätigt


----------



## MissQuax (17. Juni 2011)

Ich reihe mich dann mal ein in die Phalanx der "Hufescharrenden":

habe Anfang der Woche ein V.SX bestellt!

Mit 170-mm-Lyrik (RC2 DH), The One und Hammerschmidt. 

Lieferzeit soll 6 - 8 Wochen betragen, es könnte aber auch ein wenig schneller gehen, da nach Aussage des Shops Frankfurt der "Lieferstau" gerade abgearbeitet wird. Ich hoffe, daß ich es bis Ende Juli bekomme.


----------



## MarcKampmann (17. Juni 2011)

ich hab der guten frau nehm schon gesagt ich brauch das bike spätestens am 8.7.!! Wenn nicht komm ich die teile abholen und bau mir das bike selber im fahrradladen von einem kumpel zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChef (17. Juni 2011)

Ich vermute Votec hat zwei Probleme:
Zum einen eine begrenzte kapazität bei der Montage der Bikes,
zum anderen aber auch (wie viele andere Hersteller) ein Materialversorgungsproblem, und da kannst du dann auch nicht selber schrauben, weils nichts zum Schrauben gibt .
Bei mir kam jedenfalls mal die Aussage dass die lange LZ von fehlenden Teilen kommt


----------



## MarcKampmann (17. Juni 2011)

ich habe letzte woche noch mal extra nachgefragt ob teile fehlen und wenn ja würde ich auf andere ausweichen damit kw26 auch klappt!

Teile sollten also alle da sein!!


----------



## MoP__ (17. Juni 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> ich würds Dir gönnen...hab mein XM allerdings knapp 3 Wochen (19.04.)
> vorher bestellt und bei mir ist momentan auch die KW26 bestätigt



Bestimmt nur, weil grad die ganzen V.SR (meine Bestellung ist vom 08.05.) gebaut werden


----------



## bascopeach (17. Juni 2011)

Sacht ma, kann man einfach auf der Hotline anrufen und die können einem sagen wie weit das Bike bereits ist? 

Ich geh jetzt ne Woche in Urlaub und es wäre schon extrem schnieke wenns danach "ready to pickup" wäre!!


----------



## RitzelBallerina (17. Juni 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich dann mal ein in die Phalanx der "Hufescharrenden":
> 
> habe Anfang der Woche ein V.SX bestellt!
> 
> ...




Zeitgleich ... V.SX (L)

Rahmenfarbe: White
Hauptdecor: Anthracite
Styledecor: Ohne / None

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air 170
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XM 180 ABS Remote
Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Bremsen: Avid XO, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo SL, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo Race, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SL
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Race
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9 


Mal sehen ob's bei 6-8 Wochen bleibt


----------



## RitzelBallerina (17. Juni 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> Da ich hoffentlich bald mein Bike bekomme,
> wollte ich mich mal ums Zubehör kümmern.
> Hat schon mal einer eine 1000ml-Trinkflasche am XM befestigt?
> Passt die rein und kann mir hierzu vielleicht einer einen haltbaren
> ...



1000ml passt und lässt sich noch bequem händeln. Ich hab am XM die MaxiCincio von Elite mit dem Halter des selben Herstellers. Oder halt den Rucksack mit Schlürfschlauch ala Akami *gg*


----------



## Broenner (17. Juni 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Zeitgleich ... V.SX (L)
> 
> Rahmenfarbe: White
> Hauptdecor: Anthracite
> ...


 
Sehr gut, endlich auch mal einer auser ich der auch mal die X0 bremsen bestellt hat, ich kann dir nur sagen ich fahr die am v.FR und ich muss sagen die dinger sind echt super geil.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (17. Juni 2011)

Die XO fährt sich nicht viel anders als die Elixir CR an meinem XM. Aber die Scheiben die AVID derzeit verbaut sehen trotzdem zum brechen hässlich aus und sind das erste was runter kommt!


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juni 2011)

maverick404 schrieb:


> ich möchte mich an der stelle noch mal bedanken das ihr mein fahrrad so sche* findet und das nur wegen einer steckachse und einem roten steuersatz.
> ich werde daher kein bild von dem v.xm meiner frau hier einstellen, finde eure kommentare dafür einfach zu unangebracht!
> 
> für mich ist es nicht nachvollziehbar warum ihr mir ein problem einredet wo keines ist, das rot passt ohne probleme zu meinem dämpfer und zu meiner gabel. das bild ist nicht unbedingt gelungen, aber nach den kommentaren werde ich auch keine mehr hier einstellen!



MOIN MOIN..., hattest du nicht das komplett schwarze SX?

*Das sah doch wirklich geil aus!* 

Wenn die anderen hier was ABFÄLLIGES geschrieben haben, kommt dadurch zu 50% der NEID zum Ausdruck 

Also, nimms nicht zu schwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (17. Juni 2011)

Am Donnerstag geht es in die Eifel, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind vorallem jetzt wo die FOX sich eingefahren hat. Das Teil ist echt ein Biest. Bis dahin vergnüg ich mich mit den Hometrail und meinem neuen Handy. - Desweiteren hoffe ich, dass BMO mein Päkchen bis Mittwoch geschickt hat ansonsten sieht es mau aus in der Eifel


----------



## RitzelBallerina (17. Juni 2011)

wir haben doch aber schon freitag! xD


----------



## Broenner (17. Juni 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> MOIN MOIN..., hattest du nicht das komplett schwarze SX?
> 
> *Das sah doch wirklich geil aus!*
> 
> ...


 
Und die anderen 50% was ist mit denen.  .


----------



## nightprowler (17. Juni 2011)

50%,so viele sind wir doch gar nicht.

Uwe.


----------



## akami (17. Juni 2011)

*******! Ich habe meine Fahrt verpasst *durchdreh*   --- Natürlich kommenden Donnerstag 

Ps.: Das Rot lässt noch ein wenig spielraum für rote Eloxalteile, denn das Basteln und Ändern am Bike nimmt nie ein Ende. Ich habe wie gesagt auch schon pläne für 2012


----------



## schland (18. Juni 2011)

Gibts für den Rahmenfarbkombinator eigtl. irgendwo ne Vorschau, wie die gewählten Farben dann zusammen aussehn würden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (18. Juni 2011)

@ schland:

Nein leider nicht. Andernfalls wäre meine Farbwahl auch anders ausgefallen. Aber als kleiner Tipp "Lemongreen", *sabber*.

So wie es aussieht fällt jetzt auch der Eifelurlaub dank BMO ins Wasser. Erst versaut mir Votec einen Urlaub und jetzt die, ich dreh' ab. Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal in meiner Notaufnahme so laissez-faire arbeiten, scheint ja keine Konsequenzen zu haben... .


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Juni 2011)

was hast du denn so WICHTIGES bestellt, das du so dringend für deinen urlaub benötigst ?!


----------



## akami (18. Juni 2011)

Protektoren + Rucksack. Naja Montag gibt es eine Alternative aus der Nähe... . Aber angepisst bin ich trotzdem und Montag können die sich ezwas anhören.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn du dort *ANRUFST* um *DRUCK* zu machen... glaub mir, bei Online-Händlern bringt sowas nichts. Die können dies nur an die Großhändler weitergeben. Siehe COSMIC SPORTS und Co.
Aber einen wirklichen Einfluss auf die Liefertermine haben die nicht wirklich.
Bei BMO stelle ich mich, wenn da 2-10 Tage Lieferzeit bei der Artikelbeschreibung steht, auf ca 10 bis 14 Tage ein!

ROSE Versand, als Beispiel, ist da *schneller*!


----------



## akami (18. Juni 2011)

1. Ware stand online auf "Sofort verfügbar"
2. Bei Bestellung hieß es dann, dass die Größen nicht verfügbar sind - Wartezeit 2-10 Tage
3. Nach über 10 Tagen Wartezeit (gestern) angerufen und gefragt, ob alles klappt - Ja klappt alles
4. Heute Email bekommen: Artikel wird zum 12.7. angeliefert

Immer diese Lügengeschichten und der Nullservice gehen mir auf den Sack. Das nun schon der zweite Urlaub der nicht läuft wie er soll und ich finde es eine Frechheit mich so zu behandeln. Ich sag ja auch nicht zu einem Krebspatienten: "Ich kümmere mich sofort um Sie." und lasse ihn dann 10 Tage in der Ecke stehen. Oder ich verspreche ihm auch nicht, das alles klappt und er morgen krebsfrei die Klinik verlässt. Nein ich kümmere mich um den Patienten und erzähle ihm alles, was ich zum aktuellen Standpunkt weiß aber lüge ihn nicht an.


----------



## gotboost (18. Juni 2011)

Na komm, als ob Ärtze nicht lügen würden.

Ach ja, nächste Woche solls mein Rad kommen.

Steuersatzthema, es gibt nur die roten im Moment.

Felgen(E2000), weiß man  nicht was kommt, werd ich dann sehn.

Maxelthema: Weiß ich noch nicht ob ich auf eine bestehen soll, zwecks nachbesserung, wird wohl ne Sixpack rankommen.


----------



## nightprowler (18. Juni 2011)

Die " Einen" fahren am Donnerstag angepisst in die Eifel
die "Anderen " fahren am Donnerstag in die Zugspitzarena und zwar für 3 1/2
Wochen.

Da müßt Ihr süßen Mäuse jetzt ganz tapfer sein.

Uwe.


----------



## nightprowler (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## bascopeach (18. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Steuersatzthema, es gibt nur die roten im Moment.
> .



Ernsthaft? Für alle Bikes? Oh nö. dann darf ich warten bis mein Steuersatz und logischerweise auch ich schwarz werd


----------



## akami (18. Juni 2011)

Servus!

Ich bin jetzt mal ein SX im Standartlenkwinkel gefahren und ich muss sagen, dass man den Unterschied gerade im schnellen DH wirklich spürt. Die Agilität nimmt nicht spürbar ab. Also wer kein rot und sich was gutes tun möchte, der sollte zum CCAS greifen (meine Meinung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (18. Juni 2011)

Naja, ist mir dan zuviel Aufpreis, da ich ja eh über 1cm mehr Federweg vorne hab. Ich bring eben ein anderen Steuersatz mit, weil rot halt nicht geht...

Gibt's eigentlich immer noch keinen mit nem E2000 LRS im V.sx?!


----------



## bascopeach (18. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich bin jetzt mal ein SX im Standartlenkwinkel gefahren und ich muss sagen, dass man den Unterschied gerade im schnellen DH wirklich spürt. Die Agilität nimmt nicht spürbar ab. Also wer kein rot und sich was gutes tun möchte, der sollte zum CCAS greifen (meine Meinung).



Du meinst also ich sollte auf den CaneCreek Steuersatz upgraden? Mann o Mann nochmal 100 Schleifen... 

Na ich geh jetzt erstmal für ne Woche in Urlaub und wenn danach kein schwarzer Steuersatz da ist werd ich mir das mit dem Cane Creek überlegen...


----------



## gotboost (18. Juni 2011)

Da sind dann vielleicht wieder welche auf lager. Übrigens:
Bei jedem Standard mit 't' explodiert ein Duden!!!


----------



## akami (18. Juni 2011)

Standar*T*
Standar*T*
Standar*T*
Standar*T*
Standar*T*
...


----------



## RitzelBallerina (18. Juni 2011)

Guden Abent XD

Was bekomme ich denn nun am SX für einen Steuersatz geliefert? ... im August ^^


----------



## gotboost (19. Juni 2011)

Glaskugel..schwarz...?


----------



## philluck (19. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Ware stand online auf "Sofort verfügbar"
> 2. Bei Bestellung hieß es dann, dass die Größen nicht verfügbar sind - Wartezeit 2-10 Tage
> 3. Nach über 10 Tagen Wartezeit (gestern) angerufen und gefragt, ob alles klappt - Ja klappt alles
> 4. Heute Email bekommen: Artikel wird zum 12.7. angeliefert
> ...



Chainreactioncycles.COM -> Paypal -> am 3. Tag ist es da. Hab ca 15 mal da bestellt und es war IMMER so.


----------



## gotboost (19. Juni 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## philluck (19. Juni 2011)

Bin heute übrigens auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg unterwegs.
Fahre ein V.FR 1.4 nur mit Domain anstatt Boxxer. Für Probefahrt, Trashtalk und Bierchen einfach ansprechen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre am Donnerstag für 31/2 Wochen in eins der besten Bikereviere der 
"Schluchten*******r".

da erwarte ich wenigstens ein "AH" und "OH" oder ein "voll der Neid" von allen Beteiligten hier.

Uwe.


----------



## -Kali- (19. Juni 2011)

keiner mag angeber     ^^

Sorry aber das musste jetzt sein. 

Ne aber im Ernst: Ich wünsch dir viel Spass bei unseren freundlichen Nachbarn !!


----------



## Radon0 (19. Juni 2011)

Hat den jemand schon ein VSR zu Hause stehen oder wurden noch keine geliefert?


Gruß Radon0


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Juni 2011)

na, dann mal viel spass in stromberg. bei nässe ist die strecke fast nicht fahrbar. sehr lehmig, der boden


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Juni 2011)

@akami: du willst nicht wirklich nen urlaub wegen fehlender protektoren und nem rucksack sausen lassen? wegen fehlendem bike, das kann ich nachvollziehen. aber das is doch jetzt mimimi...


----------



## MarcKampmann (19. Juni 2011)

Radon0 schrieb:


> Hat den jemand schon ein VSR zu Hause stehen oder wurden noch keine geliefert?
> 
> 
> Gruß Radon0



soweit ich weis ja, 2 haben fotos auf der facebook votec site gepostet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (19. Juni 2011)

@ Ritzelballerina: Es gibt da noch ein mattglänzendes Kunden-V.FR, welches eh nicht gefahren wird und einen schwarzen Steuersatz hat, das wäre dann deiner 

@ nightprowler: Ahhhh... Ohhhhh... Ist nicht wahr?! *grün vor Neid* - Viel Spaß 

@ Ransom Andy: Natürlich wäre ich auch ohne Protektoren gefahren aber dann kann man halt nicht alles mitnehmen aber ich habe falls BMO sich querstellt eine Alternative gefunden


----------



## Broenner (19. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Ritzelballerina: Es gibt da noch ein mattglänzendes Kunden-V.FR, welches eh nicht gefahren wird und einen schwarzen Steuersatz hat, das wäre dann deiner
> 
> Ehmm meinst du damit mein V.FR oder wie ?
> 
> Philluck: Woher hast du das 1.4 V.FR ?


----------



## nightprowler (19. Juni 2011)

Nein,Brönner deins kann nicht gemeint sein.

Das ist ja Mausgrau-matt und hatt Scheiß-Bremsen,oder?

Nightprowler.


----------



## nightprowler (19. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Ritzelballerina: Es gibt da noch ein mattglänzendes Kunden-V.FR, welches eh nicht gefahren wird und einen schwarzen Steuersatz hat, das wäre dann deiner
> 
> @ nightprowler: Ahhhh... Ohhhhh... Ist nicht wahr?! *grün vor Neid* - Viel Spaß
> 
> @ Ransom Andy: Natürlich wäre ich auch ohne Protektoren gefahren aber dann kann man halt nicht alles mitnehmen aber ich habe falls BMO sich querstellt eine Alternative gefunden



Na also,geht doch.

Uwe.


----------



## MarcKampmann (19. Juni 2011)

ohoh geht das schon wieder los, der arme broenner


----------



## Broenner (19. Juni 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Nein,Brönner deins kann nicht gemeint sein.
> 
> Das ist ja Mausgrau-matt und hatt Scheiß-Bremsen,oder?
> 
> Nightprowler.


 

ehmm moment ich habe schwarz-metallic.

warum scheiß bremsen? die bremsen sind top.


----------



## akami (19. Juni 2011)

@ Brönner:

- Die Neckerei ist eines der beliebtesten Instrumente der Menschheit sich zu unterhalten. Die Kunst dabei ist es nicht die Fassung zu verlieren und gekonnt aber nicht unter die Gürtellinie gehen schlagfertig zu reagieren. Bis einer für sich den Punkt entscheidet, wie beim PingPong (Tischtennis)

- Es geht hier wenige um die Bremsen an sich oder deren Performance aber für einige von uns gehen die Scheiben einfahc mal gar nicht. Aber jedem das Seine. Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so. Stell dir mal vor, hier hätte jeder das gleiche Rad.

- Um Korrektur wird gebeten.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ehmm moment ich habe schwarz-metallic.
> 
> warum scheiß bremsen? die bremsen sind top.



Aber die Scheiben sehen kackhässlich (ala Schwarzwaelder Sägewerk der 20'er Jahre) aus  *gg*

@akami: eigentlich wollte ich wissen ob der rote Sixpack Steuersatz auch wie der FSA verstellbar ist. An meinem weissen Bike mit Hauptdekor in anthrazit ist's mir egal ob der Steuersatz rot oder schwarz ist. Hauptsache nicht grün oder schwarz-matt mit Klar(r)lack ^^

@nightprowler: bei mir kommt gerade in der Tat ein wenig Neid auf! Viel Spass & gut Holz!


----------



## akami (19. Juni 2011)

In wie fern verstellbar? Ja die Aheadkappe ist abschraubbar


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Juni 2011)

Steht da nicht irgendwas von ... ach so , Cane Creek Angle Set. Hab ich mich verguckt. Wieso steht im Test 2011 CaneCreek? Ist da nicht offiziell ein FSA und nun liefergestört 'n roter SixPack verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (19. Juni 2011)

Ich tippe mal, dass Votec die Tester beeindrucken wollte und deshalb direkt mit dem CCAS geliefert hat. Das SX kommt normalerweise mit dem FSA, den CCAS kann man aber auch auf Anfrage bestellen. Da momentan der FSA nicht lieferbar ist, kommt der Sixpack zum Einsatz.


----------



## nightprowler (19. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ehmm moment ich habe schwarz-metallic.
> 
> warum scheiß bremsen? die bremsen sind top.



Dann zeig doch mal.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Juni 2011)

Ich seh' schon , Votec liefert vermutlich hinten raus nach dem Überraschungseiprinzip. 

Genau , ZEIG DOCH MAL ... BROENNER!


----------



## akami (19. Juni 2011)

Um ganz genau zu sein, bekommst du *DAS* hier:


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn das SO sein sollte , wird's entweder handgreiflich im V-Shop Stuttgart oder ich setz mich erstmal 5 Minuten auf ein Kundenpolstermöbel und lass das Kunstwerk wirken ... bevor ich kommentarlos den Laden verlasse.

btw: cooles Bike xD


----------



## getin2000 (20. Juni 2011)

V.SX im angestammten Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Juni 2011)

kuhles bild


----------



## akami (20. Juni 2011)

@ getin2000: Very Nice 
_______________________

So BMO ist heute fÃ¼r mich gestorben. Hier der Grund:

1. Am 5.6. Artikel bestellt. Angeblich sofort verfÃ¼gbar.
2. Artikel war doch nciht sofort VerfÃ¼gbar in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe also 2-10 Tage Lieferzeit.
3. 12 Tage spÃ¤ter am 17.6. angerufen und gefragt, wo meine Artikel bleiben. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Artikel bis Montag kommen sollen. Da habe ich gesagt, dass ich noch bis Montag warten kann aber das Paket dann wirklich los muss.
4. Am 18.6. habe ich eine Email bekommen. Der Artikel wird erst zum 12.7. wieder angeliefert.
5. Ich heute da angerufen um eine Alternative auszumachen. Alternative gefunden, kostet aber â¬ 25.00,- mehr. Daraufhin habe ich gesagt, die sollen das Paket losschicken und ich Ã¼berweise. Daraufhin meinten die, das erst versendet wird, wenn die das geld auf dem Konto haben. Eine Nachnahme wurde mir auch nicht angeboten.


Ich Ã¼berweise denen doch auch immer Geld und vertraue denen, dass meine Artikel kommen. Ich habe denen in den letzten 5 Monaten â¬ 1200.00,- in den Rachen geworfen und wollte jetzt noch ein Bike bei denen Bestellen aber das kÃ¶nnen die knicken. Sollte morgen um 10Â°Â° das geld nicht auf meinem Konto sein, dann gibt das richtig Ã¤rger. Ich habe es langsam satt fÃ¼r LÃ¼gen, MÃ¤rchen und Unfreundlcihkeit auch noch geld zu bezahlen. *Meine Fresse bin ich sauer!!!*


----------



## philluck (20. Juni 2011)

Habe exakt die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie du. 4 Monate auf Retourgeld gewartet -> nie wieder BMO. Egal wie günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Juni 2011)

www.bike-components.de - mein favorit. gefolgt von www.bikeparts-online.de


----------



## nightprowler (20. Juni 2011)

getin2000 schrieb:


> V.SX im angestammten Einsatzgebiet.



Bozen?


----------



## getin2000 (20. Juni 2011)

Ja! schau mal hier:

http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai...flistung.php?we_objectID=251&we_objectTID=378

Es ist die 2. Tour (Jenesien; hoch mit der gleichnamigen Seilbahn und dann halt wieder runter über Weg 6 bis zur Eisdiele in BZ)


----------



## nightprowler (20. Juni 2011)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Ja! schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai...flistung.php?we_objectID=251&we_objectTID=378
> 
> Es ist die 2. Tour (Jenesien; hoch mit der gleichnamigen Seilbahn und dann halt wieder runter über Weg 6 bis zur Eisdiele in BZ)



Cooles Geläuf,war öfter am Ritten oder Kohlern unterwegs.


----------



## Broenner (20. Juni 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Cooles Geläuf,war öfter am Ritten oder Kohlern unterwegs.


  Ihr zwei SÜDTIROL experten, wisst ihr auch wo man gut in Meran und Dorf Tirol biken kann?

Danke 
Gruß Broenner


----------



## nightprowler (20. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ihr zwei SÜDTIROL experten, wisst ihr auch wo man gut in Meran und Dorf Tirol biken kann?
> 
> Danke
> Gruß Broenner



Ja,

in den Bergen.

Jetzt ohne Flachs, in der Gegend um Meran kenn ich mich leider gar nicht aus.

Aber ein Ausflug in den Bozener Raum lohnt bestimmt,dort gibt es 3 Seilbahnen.Jenesien,Kohlern und Ritten,ideal für nen Metalic-mattschwarzes V-fr. mit hypergeilen Bremsen.

Die entsprechenden Trails im Netz erforschen.

Die angegebenen Seilbahnen sind auch günstig,da zum öffentlichen Nahverkehr zählend.

Aber vielleicht kennt sich getin 2000 ja besser in Meran aus.

Nightprowler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,getin 2000.

Liebäugel ja 2012 mit nem V SX, bist Du denn dort auch mal den ein oder anderen Berg hochgekurbel?

Die Steigungen in Südtirol sind ja lang und mörderisch.

Wie siehts denn da mit nem V SX in Südtirol aus?

Gruß
Nightprowler.


----------



## Richi2511 (20. Juni 2011)

Hey Ihr,
stehe nun auch in der Votec Warteschlange an 

Habe mir am Wochenende mein Traum V.SX zusammengestellt/bestellt

Rahmen schwarz, Hauptdekor weiß.
restlichen Dekore werde ich wenn dann selber mit Folie anbringen, konnte mich nicht so recht entscheiden 
ansonsten:
Fox Talas
Fox RP23
Formula The One
DT Swiss EX 1750
Hammerschmidt AM

Freu mich wie SAU und hoffe dass es bis zum 31.8. fertig wird, dann gehts in die Seealpen nach Frankreich 
Grüße Richi2511


----------



## RitzelBallerina (21. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ihr zwei SÜDTIROL experten, wisst ihr auch wo man gut in Meran und Dorf Tirol biken kann?
> 
> Danke
> Gruß Broenner



"Besonders heiß wird es im Sommer, dann steigen die Temperaturen oft über 35 Grad im Schatten, auf den Südhängen wir es dann unerträglich heiß."

Da kochen dann die X0 , du bremst bergab leer in's Luftpolster und vermutlich löst sich der Klar(r)lack auf und zieht Nasen ...

Nur Spass 

@Richi : Willkommen im Club der Warteschlängler


----------



## 0rcus (21. Juni 2011)

Ahoy!

Ich steh schon etwas länger in der Warteschlange. Mein V.FR soll in den nächsten beiden Wochen ankommen. Am Freitag hat mich ein Herr von Votec angerufen, um nochmal die Ausstattungsdetails zu besprechen - meinte mein Rahmen wäre schon fertig. Das gute Stück muss also nur noch montiert werden. 

Meine Konfiguration: 

Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RCV
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco RC World Cup
Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Boobar, Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR, Kettenblätter: 22, Kette: Sram X9 

Der Rahmen ist einfarbig schwarz mit weißem Votec Schriftzug. Das zusätzliche Dekor hab ich weggelassen.

Werde die EX 1750 gegen einen rot eloxierten "Vice Fr" Laufradsatz von Sixpack Racing (Vice Nabe - Resident Felge - konifizierte Speichen - ca.1950g) tauschen. Werde den Dt Swiss Lrs verkaufen. Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach bei mir melden.

Außerdem werde ich statt den Marys Ardents in 2.6 aufziehen.


----------



## getin2000 (21. Juni 2011)

@ Broenner: Über Meran kann ich leider auch nichts sagen. Da es aber kurz vor Bozen liegt, sollten sich beide Gebiete relativ leicht gleichzeitg erkunden lassen. Von Latsch aus auch gut mit der Vinschgau-Bahn zu erreichen. Generell ist das Geläuf in Bozen nach anfänglichen flowigen Passagen durchgängig steil gewesen, das als Hinweis.

@Nightprowler: Hochkurbeln ist überhaupt kein Problem (gehe jetzt nicht davon aus, dass Du von nem 9-KG-CC-Hobel mit 100 mm aufs VSX umsteigst). Musste auch die Absenkfunktion nicht einsetzen, Grenzen setzen schon eher der bereits erwähnte Sonnenbeschuss am Steilhang (ab 10h) und/oder die eigene Kondition.


----------



## gotboost (21. Juni 2011)

So, mein Bike gibt's Morgen zu sehen.
Am V.SX sind die E2000 Lieferbar, für alle die bestellen wollen/haben.
Ich geh jetzt mal Bremsscheiben kaufen, die Avid gehn ja garnicht, wer ein paar 203mm haben will, sind noch nicht mal montiert gewesen....


----------



## MarcKampmann (21. Juni 2011)

ich will auch andere Bremsscheiben aber der Chef Techniker bei Votec meinte es gab Probleme mit den G3 Bremsscheiben deshalb würden sie die G2 verbauen

Seltsam das man dazu in www nix findet


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juni 2011)

nicht dass meine g3 zerbersten wenn ich mal hart bremse..... (wobei, habe seit 3 jahren nur g3....nie was passiert)


----------



## MarcKampmann (21. Juni 2011)

oh ich seh gerade das sind schon g3 Bremsscheiben es es gibt nur 3 verschiedene

http://www.sram.com/avid/products/g3-cleansweep


----------



## akami (21. Juni 2011)

Also die oberen beiden sind doch echt grottenhäßlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (21. Juni 2011)

oben rechts würde ja noch gehen aber links geht gar nicht.

Mal gucken was sich da machen lässt mit der guten Frau Nehm


----------



## MarcKampmann (21. Juni 2011)

So mein Rahmen ist fertig, morgen geht er in die Kommissionierung!


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Juni 2011)

Schlechte Neuigkeiten für alle V.XM in anodized black L besteller.
Heute kam ein Anruf, dass diese Rahmengröße in dieser Farbe/Beschichtung nicht mehr verfügbar sei.
Na toll... jetzt habe ich dann auf die gleiche Farbgebung mit normalem Lack gewechselt... aber ärgerlich ist das trotzdem!


----------



## akami (21. Juni 2011)

*661 d3o:*
Knieschoner:
Also nicht spüren ist anders. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass der Schoner unbequem ist aber er ist unvorteilhaft geschnitten. An den Oberschenkeln passen, am Unterschenkel zu weit geschnitten. Zudem staucht sich der Protektor etwas zusammen, was den Nachteil hat, dass dieser nicht wirklich eng anliegt, verrutschen tut er aber nicht. Ein wirkliches leichtgewicht und super belüftet ist der Protektor auch nicht. Die d3o Polsterung passt sich sehr angenehm an nach dem er warm gelaufen ist. 

Ellenbogenschoner:
Sitzt wesentlich angenehmer und besser als der Knieschoner. ansonsten in den Eigenschaften (Gewicht, Belüftung) gleich.

Handschuh:
Der Handschuh gibt einem das Gefühl von Sicherheit und Schutz bei sehr guter Belüftung. Leider sind die Finger unsauber verarbeitet, so dass man immer die Wulst zwischen Fingernage und Kuppe hat.

Fazit:
Der 661 d3o ist im gesamzkonzept ein sehr netter Schoner. Jedoch würde ich für die Beine eher einen TSG, IXS Rinderknecht/Assault oder O'Neal Trail empfehlen. - Ein etwas genauerer Fahrbericht mit mehr Aussagekraft, kommt nächste Woche nach 4 Tagen Eifel.


*Evoc Freeride Trail 20L:*
Für einen Rücksack mit Rückenprotektor fährt sich das Ding sehr sehr angenehm. Man hat mehrere über den Standard hinausgeehnde Verstellmöglichkeiten, um den Rucksack genau auf sich abzustimmen. Der Rückenprotektor passt sich angenehm dem Rücken an und durch den schönen, breiten, mir Klettversehenen Bauchgurt wird das Gewicht gut verteil. Die Taschen sind gut durchdacht und man bekommt wirklich viel und vorallem gut geordnet unter, selbst das Werkzaug und die erste Hilfe Tasche. Der Rückenprotektor ist einzeln Tragbar und ein Regencape ist auch integriert. 

Fazit:
Aus meiner Sicht absolut empfehlenswert. Ein sehr schöner Rucksack für Tour, Trail und freeride. Das eizige Manko wären die sehr schwergängigen aber hochewertig (wie der ganze Rucksack) wirkende Reißverschlüsse. aber ich denke nach ein paar mal auf und zu hat sich das gegessen. - Auch vom Rucksack mehr nach der Eifel.


----------



## MarcKampmann (22. Juni 2011)

*661 d3o

Knieschoner:
*Ich kann teilweise die aussagen von akami bestätigen aber das Problem mit dem Unterschenkel/Wade gibt es bei mir nicht, ich würde sagen deine Waden sind bissl dünn , ne im ernst hatte sie zuerst in L bestellt und da fand ich sie am Oberschenkel zu locker nun in M sitzen sie super.

Was mir nicht gefällt ist der Sitz an der Kniekehle, da sollte das Loch etwas vergrößert werden finde ich.

Tragekomfort finde ich ansonsten Super nach ca. 15min merke ich die Schoner kaum noch.

_*Handschuhe:*_
Die Handschuhe finde ich auch sehr gut, Belüftung und Protekor am Handrücken sehr gut aber die Polsterung an den Handflächen die man sonst bei Handschuhen kennt fehlen mir.

Das ist mir direkt beim ersten Test aufgefallen, man könnt meinen ups Handschuhe vergessen, wenn das von akami schon angesprochene Problem mit den Fingerkuppen nicht wäre. Ich bin noch im Besitzt von einem anderen Modell von 661, da habe ich die Problem nicht.


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Ne meine Waden sind nur unproportional zu meinen Oberschenkelmuskeln. Ich glaube in M würde das gar nix mehr gehen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Juni 2011)

wenns ihr richtig gute handschuhe wollte, empfehle ich thor motocross handschuhe. sind zwar etwas "dicker" als bike handschuhe, von der verarbeitung und haltbarkeit jedoch ungeschlagen. hatte schon einige marken. auch während meiner motorradzeit.


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist, auch wenn das jetzt eher nach einem Kondom als nach einem Handschuh klingt, ich hasse es, wenn das Gefühl zum Bike verloren geht. Im Klartext, mein Handschuh muss gefühlsecht sein


----------



## MarcKampmann (22. Juni 2011)

also Gefühlsecht sind die 661, kann ich bestätigen

Bei langen Touren wird mir das bissl Polsterung fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finde in den Fingern und somit zur Bremse geht einiges verloren. - Marc zieh mal bitte deine 661 in M an und gib mir mal den Umfang obere und untere Kannte durch. Ich frag mich, ob mir M passen würde. Danke.


----------



## MarcKampmann (22. Juni 2011)

jo mach ich aber erst gegen 17:30 bin noch auf der malloche


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Auf der Malloche aber hier brav im Forum


----------



## philluck (22. Juni 2011)

'is Mittag

Als Handschuhe kann ich auch die Fox Unabomber empfehlen. Wirklich Top verarbeitet, sehr gut belüftet und mit so netten gimmicks versehen wie flies auf dem Daumen zum schweiss abwischen.

Die Fox Motocross- Handschuhe sind auch gut, waren mir aber zu dick, Stichwort Gefühlsecht ;-)


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Man beachte das Geräushc und das minimal verformte HR:


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

So cih ahbe mal ein paar Pics gemacht, so sitzt mein d3o:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (22. Juni 2011)

junge, junge das mit deinen BEINEN
 ist schon grenzwertig...





... nur SCHBASSSS... 



Der 661 D30 Schoner sitzt eigentlich relativ normal. 
Das Einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, dass das obere Gummiband etwas "stramm" angezogen ist, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. 
Wenn die Protektoren nicht verrutschen sollen, kannst du entweder die Bebänderung stark/stärker anziehen, was dann aber etwas auf Kosten des Fahr-/Tragekomforts geht oder aber die Gummibänder lockerer lassen, wobei man dann Gefahr läuft, dass die Schoner bei einem Sturz verrutschen!


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Die Bänder wurden nur zu Testzwecken enger gezogen. Gestern auf der Testrunde war alles locker flockig und das ohne verrutschen. Ich bin diese Art von Protektoren nie gefahren sondern immer nur Knee/Shin-Kombinationen. Deshalb verzeiht mir bitte meine Unwissenheit und ich denke mal nach 4 Tagen Eifel und bei dem Wetter 400 Stürzen, werde cih wissen ob ich die weiter nehmen kann 

Ps.: Ich verkaufe "Eau de Wookie" für alle mit einem Mangelhaarproblem


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Juni 2011)

Jo mei, is klar, bei den schmächtigen Oberschenkeln sitzt einfach gar nix


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Ich geb dir gleich mal schmächtig  - Ja ich weiß ist bisl ha(a)rt aber egal.

BMO-Update:

BMO hat sich eben in höchster Form bei mir entschuldigt und mir bestätigt, dass die neue Kollegin einfach mal nur Mist gebaut hat und das in dieser Form nicht hätte ablaufen dürfen und sollen. Die Kollegin wird sich zur Brust genommen.


----------



## gotboost (22. Juni 2011)

Bäm!!! Bis aufn Sattel!!


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Bäm!!! Bis aufn Sattel!!



Aus dem Thread: Euer Bike auf einer Briefmarke  - Aber was man so in miniatur sehen kann, schaut vernünftig aus


----------



## gotboost (22. Juni 2011)

Mehr Qualität lässt Forum mit iPhone nich zu!!


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Das sind aber keine Elixir-Bremsen mit Shimanoscheiben oder?


----------



## gotboost (22. Juni 2011)

Ajo, bin mir noch nicht sicher was für ne Bremse rauf kommt.
Xt Scheiben halt.


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Böses gotboost, aus, bäh! - Warum diese häßlichen Dinger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (22. Juni 2011)

Bremsen? Oder Scheiben?


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Die Bremsen habe ich auch an meinen HT, finde die jetzt nciht so dolle aber das muss jeder selber wissen, was er da mag. Gut bei den Scheiben auch aber ich finde die Shimanoscheiben echt nich sehr schÃ¶n aber solange es nicht die schmelzenden Ice-Tech sind und du sicher unterwegs bist, ist mir alles recht.

Ich habe eben â¬ 140.00,- fÃ¼r eine kurze Regenhose rausgehauen und mir wird immer gesagt, dass biken so ein gÃ¼nstiges Hobby sei.


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Juni 2011)

@akami: dann fahr mal motocross oder enduro  dann weisst du das günstige radeln zu schätzen


----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Hehe aber die anderen Hobbies sind auch nicht gerade ohne...


----------



## tobeissen (23. Juni 2011)

@akami:
z.B. Gleitschirmfliegen

Nach langem Überlegen habe ich mich dann fürs Biken entscheiden...

Update 9-fach statt 10-fach:
Ich werde am Freitag aus der Schweiz nach Stuttgart fahren und meine komplette Schaltung auf 10-fach umbauen lassen. Spritgeld wird mir von Votec erstattet.
Ganz glücklich bin ich mit der Lösung nicht, ABER ich muss trotzdem ein LOB an Votec aussprechen, die Mitarbeiter sind mir gegenüber stets freundlich und hilfsbereit gewesen .

Hab gelesen ein 22er Kettenblatt sei standardmäßig bei HS dabei. Votec hat mir dieses, so wie den Entlüftungskit für die Reverb, nicht mitgeliefert. Was macht Votec dann mit all den übrigen Teilen? Ich muss unbedingt von 24 auf 22 umbauen. Die Übersetzung nach Oben (nach schnell) reicht locker aus...könnte jetzt mit 24er ca. 55km/h fahren (34/24*1,6) und das ist unnütze --> lieber die Untersetzung nutzen...bei langen steilen Steigungen macht sich dies bemerkbar...

Anmerkung:
Wie sind bei euch die Züge verlegt?
Also bei mir sieht es zwar auf den ersten Blick super aus, aber mitlerweise (nach nur 10000hm) ist beinahe der gesamte Rahmen von Abriebstellen übersäht...
UNGEIL...
Hab, ganz nach dem Motto; Heb dein Arsch nicht vom Acker ohne eine Tacker" mit Klebeband eingewickelt. Dies darf/kann aber keine endgültige Lösung sein...

Herzliche Grüße
Tobias


----------



## tobeissen (23. Juni 2011)

ach ja, hab mir die FCS von Formula installiert, sau geil. 
Erstes mal Bremsen entlüften, hat scheinbar geklappt. Die Druckpunktverstellung ist recht einfach zu montieren und die Entlüftung bekommt wohl jeder hin.
Die Vorteile der Verstlllung von Druckpunkt habe besonders bei meiner letzen Abfahrt gespürt, ca, 1100hm im Hagel und Regen...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Wkz-losen Verstellung der Reichweite?

Grüße


----------



## gotboost (23. Juni 2011)

OEM vs. Retail!


----------



## tobeissen (23. Juni 2011)

@gotboost:
Na erstmal; Hammer geiles Bike. Sieht noch echt neu und scharf aus...

Jup, so ist das mit den OEM. Teilweise biste echt besser dran, wenn de den Scheiss selber organisierst. De5 Preis ist heiss !!!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Juni 2011)

tobeissen schrieb:


> ...Anmerkung:
> Wie sind bei euch die Züge verlegt?
> Also bei mir sieht es zwar auf den ersten Blick super aus, aber mitlerweise (nach nur 10000hm) ist beinahe der gesamte Rahmen von Abriebstellen übersäht...
> UNGEIL...
> Hab, ganz nach dem Motto; Heb dein Arsch nicht vom Acker ohne eine Tacker" mit Klebeband eingewickelt. Dies darf/kann aber keine endgültige Lösung sein...



Kann das mit den Abriebstellen nur bestätigen! Optisch ist das auf lange Sicht gesehen nicht gerade der Burner, aber naja. Ich hab den V.FRrahmen mit Frame-Protectors "abgeklebt" und mir bei ROSE ausreichend Kabelhüllenüberzüge bestellt. Das soll ausreichen um die Scheuerstellen zu minimieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## revvot (23. Juni 2011)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal eine Lanze für die Fa.Votec brechen. Nach so einiger Kritik hier im Forum möchte ich auch mal was positivves berichten:
Nachdem ich in Garmisch Urlaub gemacht hatte, habe ich auf den Rückweg einen Abstecher zu Votec in FFM gemacht. Hatte mich bereits vorher telefonisch angekündigt um ein VCS auszuprobieren. Dort angekommen wurden kurzerhand Pedalen montiert und ab gings. Überraschenderweise und das will ich mal positiv hervorheben, wurde mir angeboten das VMR und VXM probezufahren. Obwohl ich keine Bestellung getätigt habe und das auch frühzeitig kundgetan hatte wurden mir 4 Votec-Bikes präsentiert und zur Probefahrt angeboten. Ich glaube das bekommt man nicht überall geboten. Deshalb von hier eine Empfehlung an das FFM-Votec-Team (mike ?)
Danke fürs Zuhören/Lesen


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Juni 2011)

revvot schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mal eine Lanze für die Fa.Votec brechen. Nach so einiger Kritik hier im Forum möchte ich auch mal was positivves berichten:
> Nachdem ich in Garmisch Urlaub gemacht hatte, habe ich auf den Rückweg einen Abstecher zu Votec in FFM gemacht. Hatte mich bereits vorher telefonisch angekündigt um ein VCS auszuprobieren. Dort angekommen wurden kurzerhand Pedalen montiert und ab gings. Überraschenderweise und das will ich mal positiv hervorheben, wurde mir angeboten das VMR und VXM probezufahren. Obwohl ich keine Bestellung getätigt habe und das auch frühzeitig kundgetan hatte wurden mir 4 Votec-Bikes präsentiert und zur Probefahrt angeboten. Ich glaube das bekommt man nicht überall geboten. Deshalb von hier eine Empfehlung an das FFM-Votec-Team (mike ?)
> Danke fürs Zuhören/Lesen



Ja, das hab ich bei meinem Besuch in FFM Ende Mai mitbekommen. Da war die Rede von mehreren Votec-Bikes, die als Probe-/Testbikes zur Verfügung gestellt werden!

btw MIKE ist super


----------



## Broenner (23. Juni 2011)

DA hast du aber recht NO-FEAR mike ist SUPER.

Und wo hast du die Frame-protectors bestellt?


----------



## DrChef (24. Juni 2011)

Nachdem mein Bike telefonisch mal auf nächste Woche bestätigt wurde (dann wärens 10 Wochen Wartezeit), hab ich mal heute bei Votec angerufen ob denn alles so klar geht.
Da bekam ich doch tatsächlich zum hören dass die von mir georderte X0-Gruppe nicht mit dem goldenen Dekor verfuegbar ist (vermutlich erst Ende Juli!!!!). Das goldene Dekor wäre bei Votec ja kein Standard und wuerde dementsprechend separat fuer die Bikes bestellt, und der Lieferant kann momentan nicht...
Da frag ich mich wieso das Dekor im Internet beim XM 1.4 dann so abgebildet ist  
Bin jetzt wirklich sauer und muss mir bis Montag die Geschichte erst mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann nochmal mit V telefonieren


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juni 2011)

Autsch, das ist ja echt ärgerlich.
Manches muss man wirklich nicht verstehen.
Warum wurde z.B. nicht bereits bei deiner Bestellung dieses Teil bestellt?
Genau so unverständlich ist, warum nicht bereits bei meiner Bestellung klar war, dass das V.XM Größe L nicht mehr in Anodized Black verfügbar sein wird, so was muss man doch logistisch voraus planen und vorhersehen können anhand der bereits getätigten Bestellungen und Lagerbeständen...


----------



## MarcKampmann (24. Juni 2011)

Ja so einige Sachen die da bei votec ablaufen kann man einfach nicht verstehen/nachvollziehen.

Ein paar Bespiele:

1.Es werden einfach Komponenten Verbaut die so nicht in der Bestellung stehen, ohne eine E-Mail an den Kunden zu schicken. So was geht nicht, der Kunde muss informiert werden.
2. Teile sind auf einmal nicht lieferbar obwohl die Bestellung schon seit Wochen bei votec auf dem Tisch liegt.
3. x9 short cage. Abbildungen im Internet hin oder her die Bikes werden mit anderen Teilen ausgeliefert. 
4. Hab am Mittwoch mit Wenden telefoniert und mir wurde gesagt das der Dämpfer (Avid Air) zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist, da frag ich mich wie geht das?
usw.

Ist schon lustig aber die Bikes sehen einfach geil aus und laut diverser tests sind sie auch top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChef (24. Juni 2011)

Gerade die Dinge weshalb man sich eventl. fuer Votec entschieden hat funktionieren nicht! 
Wenn ich ein Bike von der Stange, ab Lager gewollt hätte, wuerd ich jetzt vermutlich auf einem Cube oder Speci sitzen...


----------



## MarcKampmann (24. Juni 2011)

oder einem Canyon Dropzone/Trailflow


----------



## philluck (24. Juni 2011)

hab gerade beschlossen, dass bei meiner bike-abholung auf min. 95 dB aufgedrehte rocky-musik laufen wird.


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Juni 2011)

tjoa, ein votec wirds bei mir nimmer werden. gerade weil man nicht das erhält was man bestellt. und auf die fr. nehm bin ich auch nimmer gut zu sprechen!

aber eine anmerkung: bei onlinegeschäften sind bilder genauso bindend wie die beschreibung des artikels. also muss dein rad genauso aufgebaut sein wie auf den bildern zu sehen.


----------



## philluck (25. Juni 2011)

was haben se bei dir verbrochen??


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juni 2011)

Never ending story. Votec halt.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (25. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> tjoa, ein votec wirds bei mir nimmer werden. gerade weil man nicht das erhält was man bestellt. und auf die fr. nehm bin ich auch nimmer gut zu sprechen!
> 
> aber eine anmerkung: bei onlinegeschäften sind bilder genauso bindend wie die beschreibung des artikels. also muss dein rad genauso aufgebaut sein wie auf den bildern zu sehen.



Was ist passiert?

Also mit meiner SX Bestellung mach ich gar nicht so viel rum. Konfiguration steht , 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit steht und ich werde definitiv nur in der 7. Woche mal anrufen um zu fragen wann's fertig ist. Als Anmerkung in meiner Bestellung hab ich definitiv darum gebeten mich vorab zu informieren wenn sich auf Grund von z.B. Zuliefererproblemen Änderungen an meiner Konfiguration ergeben sollten.

Wenn sich keiner meldet gehe ich optimistisch davon aus , dass das konfig. Wunsch SX im Laden zur Abholung bereit steht.

Naiv?


----------



## Broenner (26. Juni 2011)

Jungs, was haltet ihr von der Rohloff Speedhub? Hat da jemand erfahrung?
Danke


----------



## DrChef (26. Juni 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?
> 
> Also mit meiner SX Bestellung mach ich gar nicht so viel rum. Konfiguration steht , 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit steht und ich werde definitiv nur in der 7. Woche mal anrufen um zu fragen wann's fertig ist. Als Anmerkung in meiner Bestellung hab ich definitiv darum gebeten mich vorab zu informieren wenn sich auf Grund von z.B. Zuliefererproblemen Änderungen an meiner Konfiguration ergeben sollten.
> 
> ...



Die Taktik habe ich auch versucht!
Hatte ja sogar schon einen LT (nächste Woche) , hab dann nochmal angerufen (diesen Freitag, gemeldet hat sich niemand), da wurde dann gesagt dass die X.0 im goldenen Dekor erst Ende Juli verfuegbar ist
Meine Empfehlung: Lieber rechtzeitig nachfragen


----------



## MrFreeride96 (27. Juni 2011)

Wie stehts bei Votec zurzeit so mit den Lieferzeiten und der Nachfrage???
Wollt mir nämlich auch vll. n Votec V.FR konfiguriern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (27. Juni 2011)

Ich habe am 20.04.11 bestellt und bekomme das Bike Ende dieser Woche  nach Stuttgart geliefert, eher nächste Woche, das ist dann die 10 Woche glaub ich, also an sich isses für mich verträglich...

Isn V.SX


----------



## akami (27. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mein SX jetzt zurück zu Votec geschickt. Ist ein komplettgarantiefall. Nach 4 Tagen Eifel war das Ding so derbe dreckig, dass war nicht mehr heilig. Naja hoffe das schnell Ersatz kommt


----------



## bascopeach (27. Juni 2011)

ich hatte für ne millisekunde herzrhythmusstörungen


----------



## akami (27. Juni 2011)

Keine angst. Das SX rockt wie Sau. Ich würde mir direkt eines kaufen, wenn ich nicht schon eines hätte. Einfach nur top das Ding!


----------



## MrFreeride96 (27. Juni 2011)

ist das V.SX bzw. V.FR auch geringermaßen auch Uphilltauglich???


----------



## akami (27. Juni 2011)

Also das SX habe ich in der Eifel lange, matschige und sehr steile Uphills hochgetreten. Da wäre kein Freerider mehr hochgekommen.


----------



## Broenner (27. Juni 2011)

MrFreeride96 schrieb:


> Wie stehts bei Votec zurzeit so mit den Lieferzeiten und der Nachfrage???
> Wollt mir nämlich auch vll. n Votec V.FR konfiguriern.


 .
Also Kollege ich habe ca.12Wochen auf mein Teil gewartet. Aber  der Lieferstau nimmt jetzt ab bei Votec das heißt, dass die versprochenen Lieferzeiten wenns du jetzt bestellst eingehalten werden können die Lieferzeiten sind momentan bei c.a 6-8Wochen.
Aber fahr doch mal nach Frankfurt zu Mike und fahr mal das V.FR probe wenn dir der Weg nicht  zu weit ist. Ich finde das Teil nämlich auch ABSOLUT Tourentauglich, BERGAUF ein wahrer TRAUM .

Meine Konfig ist:

Totem
Vivid Air
Deemax ultimate
Avid X0
HAmmerschmidt (mit x9) schaltwerk und schalthebel
Reverb
Syntace Vector carbon
Gewicht mit Pedalen(Cranks 5050XX)  : 17,4 Kilo


----------



## MrFreeride96 (27. Juni 2011)

Thx, aber Komponenten sind schon noch lieferbar???
Hatte ich auch vor (Frankfurt oder Stuttgart; 230km hehm ich da schon aufmich 

Meine Konfig lautet:

Boxxer
Vivid
Crank Bros. Sage FR
Elixir 5
Sram X9 und Truvativ Descendant
Sattelstütze und Cockpit standart

ist dann natürlich nicht mehr ganz so tourentauglich wie deine Konfiguration ;-)
bist du damit auch im Bikepark unterwegs???


----------



## Broenner (27. Juni 2011)

MrFreeride96 schrieb:


> Thx, aber Komponenten sind schon noch lieferbar???
> Hatte ich auch vor (Frankfurt oder Stuttgart; 230km hehm ich da schon aufmich
> 
> Meine Konfig lautet:
> ...


 

Bist du 1996 geboren oder was?  weil dein name im ibc auf 96 endet.

Bikepark bisher noch nicht aber werde es vorhaben.
Aber nehm dir doch die X0 bremsen da hast du noch die druckpunktverstelltung und anstatt die sram x9 die x0 .
Ob die teile alle da sind das weiß ich nicht.
Am besten ruf MIKE in Frankfurt an :069/60504635. Und frag den mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Juni 2011)

also, die uphilltaugkichkeit ist schon beachtlich,  dafür dass es ein freerider ist. aber von einem traum würd ich da nicht reden. akzeptabel, würd ich da eher sagen. mein bike (vfr) deklarier ich mal als tourenfreerider. ich muss jedoch noch n bissel was austauschen. vorbau wird minimal länger (50 -> 65)...


----------



## Broenner (27. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> also, die uphilltaugkichkeit ist schon beachtlich, dafür dass es ein freerider ist. aber von einem traum würd ich da nicht reden. akzeptabel, würd ich da eher sagen. mein bike (vfr) deklarier ich mal als tourenfreerider. ich muss jedoch noch n bissel was austauschen. vorbau wird minimal länger (50 -> 65)...


 
Ja dann prügel mal im vergleich ein DEMO den berg rauf nehm den 75mm vorbau . Klar ist immernoch ein Freerider aber einer der ABSOLUT tourentauglich ist ENDE.


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Juni 2011)

ich prügel nix im vergleich den berg hoch, weil ich ein vfr habe und kein demo. und für mich muss das vfr den berg hoch! was anderes steht nicht zur debatte.


----------



## akami (27. Juni 2011)

Das FR hat ja auch ne Reba-Gabel und SuperSonic-Reifen


----------



## Broenner (27. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich prügel nix im vergleich den berg hoch, weil ich ein vfr habe und kein demo. und für mich muss das vfr den berg hoch! was anderes steht nicht zur debatte.


 
RICHTIG DAS TEIL MUSS DEN BERG HOCH    eGal egal wie 
und wenn nicht gilt der alte spruch: WEr sein Bike liebt der schiebt.


----------



## giles (27. Juni 2011)

Schieben: Unter MountainBikern verpönter Begriff. Kapitulation vor dem Berg, einziger Ausweg, wenn nach tausenden von Höhenmeter, tragen einfach nicht mehr geht.


So oder so ähnlich steht es in einer Signatur hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (27. Juni 2011)

Nächstes Jahr kommt das V.*E*FR 

PS: Hat jemand interesse an den 661 EVO d3o Knie- und Ellenbogenschützern? - Handschuhe hätte ich auch, weiß aber nicht, ob die die Eifel überlebt haben. Sehen wir nach der Waschmaschine morgen... .


----------



## gotboost (27. Juni 2011)

Was war defekt an deinem Rahmen/Teilen?


----------



## akami (27. Juni 2011)

Nur der Dreck war fehl am Platz


----------



## gotboost (27. Juni 2011)

Is schon spät;-)


----------



## gotoos (28. Juni 2011)

an alle die ihr Bike noch nicht haben und eventuell wegen der Lieferzeiten gefrustet sind.

Ich hab mein VSX nun seit 04.05 und bin die ersten 2000 Km damit gefahren.
6 Tage Finale Ligure waren auch schon mit dabei.
Ich kann euch nur sagen, das VSX ist der Hammer und euer Warten wird sich lohnen. Halltet durch und seit nicht zu verdrossen wegen eventuellen Lieferschwierigkeiten. Bedenkt IMMER Votec baut Custom Bikes und ihr könnt während des gesamten Prozesses immer wieder eure Komponenten ändern. Auch das trägt natürlich zu längeren Lieferzeiten bei. Votec ist ein Nischenhändler der nicht wie die ZEG Buden alles auf Lager hat. Aber genau das ist die Stärke eines so kleinen Unternehmens. Sie können auf die Kundenwünsche reagieren. Die großen Versender können das nicht. Versuch doch mal bei Radon, Canyon und Co etwas vom Standard abweichendes zu bestellen. Fehlanzeige, die verkaufen nach dem Friss oder Stirb oder bezahl viel Geld extra Prinzip.
Also, haltet durch, ihr werdet an euren Bikes viel Freude haben.
Gruß
gotoos


----------



## akami (28. Juni 2011)

Moin moin ans die SXler!

So endlich habe ich eine vernünftige und bezahlbare Lösung für einen Federdämpfer gefunden. Ich werde mir das Ding bestellen und es ausprobieren. Falls noch jemand interesse hat:SHOCK GLYDE R  XC / AM
Und hier ein Shop: X-FUSION Glyde R-PV 2011

Vielleicht hilft es jemandem.


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Juni 2011)

Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter und einstellbare Druckstufe sind nichts Gescheites, das Öl wird gleich warm, die Zugstufe lässt nach und bergauf kann das Wippen über die Druckstufe nicht abgestellt werden und wenn du in den Park springen gehst, haut es dich nach der Landung wieder schön aus dem Sattel.


----------



## akami (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin am WE einen X-Fusion gefahren und das fühlte sich recht gut an. Ich werde berichten. Die Fox werde ich auch noch ezwas tunen, das Losbrechmoment gefällt mir noch nicht so.


----------



## bascopeach (28. Juni 2011)

ich wäre ja sehr gespannt auf nen dämpfer mit externem piggy bank über stahl-flex am flaschenhalter angebracht, wäre doch pornoröses tuning oder nicht


----------



## Broenner (28. Juni 2011)

Ja das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (29. Juni 2011)

AKAMI warum willst du jetzt deinen FOX dämpfer gegen einen billigdämpfer tauschen versteh ich nicht bitte erkläre.danke
Brönner


----------



## gotboost (29. Juni 2011)

Nur weil er billiger ist heißt nicht das er schlecht ist. Jeder wie er will...


----------



## philluck (29. Juni 2011)

Tjoa Ich war heute bei Mike und jetzt sieht es folgendermassen aus:

Negativ:
- Hammerschmidt AM verbaut, FR war telefonisch zu gesagt.
- trigger hinten ist ein schwarzer 10speed, Links ein grauer/silberner HS
- vivid Air frühestens in 2 Wochen lieferbar

Positiv:
- FatAlbert (2011) bekommen, obwohl angeblich nicht lieferbar
- DT FR 2050 verbaut, aber nur E2000 geordert
- HS läuft butterweich, wurde sehr sorgfältig montiert
- kein kabelsalat wie zB an akamis Rad, sondern genau richtig abgelängt und verlegt
- ich kann als Ersatz einen RS Pearl Dämpfer haben bis der vivid Air wieder verfügbar ist
- Liefertermin eingehalten!

Alles in allem bin ich doch zufrieden und würde sagen: gerne wieder


----------



## gotboost (29. Juni 2011)

Servus, hab dich und dein Rad ja heut gesehn! Sei froh das die am hs hast. Bei dem laufradsatz würd ich mich über nichts beschweren, ich Hab den e2000 bekommen. Trigger ist auch normal...


----------



## bascopeach (29. Juni 2011)

so dann klage ich euch mal noch mein leid 

War heute einer in Stuggi abholen? Dem bin ich mit meinen Anrufen definitiv auf den Sack gegangen 

ich bin mit 9 wochen eigentlich super dabei, dann hat mein "beten" geholfen.

allerdings sollte mein Bike ja ein "schwarzes Biest" werden und was machen die Jungs bei Votec, verbauen eine weiÃe Lyrik RC anstatt der schwarzen RC

Okay, erstmal die Ansage aus Stuttgart (eine Urlaubs-Vertretung) dass ich vielleicht Pech habe und auf der weiÃen sitzen bleibe wenn sich nirgends was schriftliches finden lÃ¤sst dass ich die explizit die schwarze mÃ¶chte... schon mal super!

Es war nÃ¤mlich so dass die Lyrik nicht im Bestellformular schwarz angegeben wurde sondern das telefonisch durchging und es dann schriftlich nachgereicht werden sollte, also erstmal von meiner Seite keine Handhabe, da dachte ich schon ich flipp aus, bin auch am Telefon etwas.

Dann kam die Antwort aus Stuttgart man kÃ¶nne sich dunkel an ein Telefonat wegen einer schwarzen Lyrik erinnern, es gabe aber die Lyrik RC nicht in schwarz sondern nur die Lyrik RC2 DH, wer bei SRAM auf die Page geht wird da auch ne Lyrik RC in schwarz finden, aber egal... (Thema kurzes Schaltwerk ich reg mich da gar nicht mehr auf)

Nun meinte der Typ aus Stuggi sie kÃ¶nnten mir ne RC2 DH in schwarz kurzfristig noch verbauen, Aufpreis beliefe sich dann auf 260â¬

Geht gar nicht --> Weil: Wenn ich auf die Page gehe und das Bike in StandardausfÃ¼hrung im Konfigurator Ã¶ffne und die Lyrik RC anklicke komme ich auf 2050â¬, klicke ich daraufhin auf die RC2 DH komme ich auf 2180â¬

Das ist nach Adam Riese eine Differenz von 130â¬, die wÃ¤re ich auch bereit zu bezahlen, aber an sich schon der Hammer dass meine Rechnung noch fetter wird, weil die es bei Votec nicht hinbekommen ne Bestellung ordnungsgemÃ¤Ã abzuwickeln.

Ich reg mich nur wieder auf, ich trink jetzt noch n Entspannungsbierchen und schau mal, was nach dem morgigen Telefonat wirklich fÃ¼r ein Aufpreis besprochen wird.


P.S.: WeiÃ jemand was der genaue Unterschied zwischen der Lyrik RC und der Lyrik RC2 DH ist? THX

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Juni 2011)

RC heisst Rebound/Compression, RC2 heisst Rebound/Compression in 2 Stufen regelbar. undzwar high- und lowspeedcompression.


----------



## bascopeach (29. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> RC heisst Rebound/Compression, RC2 heisst Rebound/Compression in 2 Stufen regelbar. undzwar high- und lowspeedcompression.



THX, einfach mehr Rädchen zum rumspielen wa?


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Juni 2011)

so gesehen ja. wenn man es einzusetzen weiss, eine durchaus sinnvolle investition. wenn nicht, kann man sich die kohle sparen. wobei: eine gute RC lässt sich auch mithilfe des Dämpferöles in nem gewissen Rahmen optimieren. die beiden Comp.-stufen seperat einzustellen ist aber ne feine sache.


----------



## bascopeach (29. Juni 2011)

alright, danke dir, ich warte morgen ab, 130 öcken mehr geht eigentlich nicht aber muss gehen, 260 geht gaaaar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (30. Juni 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> AKAMI warum willst du jetzt deinen FOX dämpfer gegen einen billigdämpfer tauschen versteh ich nicht bitte erkläre.danke
> Brönner



Bei genauerer Betrachtung sollte einem klarwerden, dass der FOX ein Luftdämpfer und der X-Fusion ein Federdämpfer ist. Die davon erhofften Vorteile sind die allgemein bekannten. Zudem heißt billig nicht immer schlecht (deine Plagiatscheiben verzögern doch auch, oder?). Solltest du wissen, woher ich einen DHX-Dämpfer mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter finde, sag bescheid. Und bevor es heißt gibt es nicht, sage ich gibt es doch. Selbst schon gesehen.
________________________________________________________________

Oh wie es ausschaut bastelt Votec immer noch wild zusammen, was gerade so herum liegt. Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass alles gut wird. Ich zitter mit euch.

Grüße.


----------



## bascopeach (30. Juni 2011)

So Update:

Lyrik RC2 DH in 170mm wird verbaut zu einem Aufpreis von 130â¬, eben so wie das System das auch sagt.

Nur der Hammer ist, als ich frage wie ich die Bezahlung des Restbetrags abwickeln soll fragt mich der Herr verdutzt warum, weil eh noch alles offen sei.

Allerdings habe ich bereits komplett im April bezahlt (rate ich keinem) und dafÃ¼r auch schon eine BestÃ¤tigung bekommen. 

Also da gehts drunter und drÃ¼ber, hoffentlich kriegen die das bald gebacken, da kommen Erinnerungen auf...

Na ja, nÃ¤chste Woche sollte alles Ã¼ber die BÃ¼hne gehen, aber ich muss schon sagen, die Zeit und die Nerven die mich das gekostet haben, das Bike muss echt Sahne sein!


----------



## akami (30. Juni 2011)

Das Bike ist auch erste Sahne  - Und sobald ich Zeit gefunden habe einen Gabelservice zu machen und ich einen passablen Federdämpfer drin habe, wird die ganze Sache erst richtig fluffig.


----------



## gotboost (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn der evolver nicht so nen langen (1cm weniger) ausgleichsbehälter hätte würde der auch passen, schade. Oder nimmst eine Dhx Air und sägst den ausgleichsbehälter ab. Würd gerne den Monarch testen. Der dt hat ja nur leider 55mm Hub. Eine andere möglichkeit ist der Fox vanilla, gibt es im bikemarkt manchmal recht günstig.


----------



## akami (30. Juni 2011)

Der FOX VAN passt ins SX?


----------



## gotboost (30. Juni 2011)

Jener ohne piggybag. Ein ausgleichsbehälter müsste sogar vom Platz her nach untenhin eingebaut passen. Musst mal ohne Luft komplett komprimieren. Mit stahlfederdämpfern ist die Feder das Problem, jene aus Titan sind ja recht kurz, sowas könnte gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (30. Juni 2011)

Sowas halt.


----------



## 0rcus (30. Juni 2011)

von wegen Dämpfer...

Mein V.Fr kam gestern an. Wunderschön das gute Stück. Farbe und Ausstattung genau wie ich sie wollte - dummerweise ist der Dämpfer aber falsch eingebaut! Der Ausgleichbehälter des Dämpfer ist oben. Das kam mir schon seltsam vor, da nur wenig Platz zwischen Rahmen und Ausgleichbehälter ist und weil bei allen V.Fr, die ich bisher gesehen habe, der Dämpfer so montiert war, dass der Ausgleichbehälter unten in der Tasche im Unterrohr sitzt. Daher habe ich vorsichtig den Hinterbau komprimiert und habe wie erwartet festgestellt, dass der Dämpfer mit dem Rahmen kollidiert. Wenn euch also ein V.Fr geliefert wird, bei dem der Dämpfer anders als auf den Photos auf der Votec-Homepage montiert ist fahrt nicht damit und komprimiert den Hinterbau nicht zu stark, sondern dreht den Dämpfer herum, so dass der Ausgleichbehälter in der Tasche am Unterrohr sitzt!!!


----------



## TschoX (30. Juni 2011)

Ich hab heut Zuwachs bekommen !!!!

Wir warn heut morgen in Stuttgart und haben unsere Hocker abgeholt.
Die Teile ROCKEN!!!!!   
Ich konnts leider noch nicht im Dreck entjungfern, aber wies sich so auf der Straße beim rumalbern anfühlt ...ORGASMISCH!!!  



















Ich muss euch alle auch leider enttäuschen, ich hab keine Sachen dran, die so nicht bestellt waren. Alles iss perfekt. Die Leitungsverlegung ist meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich sinnig - der nette Herr von der Urlaubsvertretung in Stuttgart hat mir vor Ort noch die Leitung zur Reverb gekürzt - da schleift nix. GEIL°°
Auch die The Ones sind der absolute Bringer - keine Spur von Luft im System, oder dass ich den Griff zuweit an Lenker ziehn könnt: iss nich   So genial dosierbar ....waaaaa  ich krieg mich echt nicht mehr selber aufn Teppich, weil:   ICH HAB DAS GEILSTE BIKE DER WELT!!! 



 
(Die Performance Reifen sind irgendwann dann auch abgefahren, dann iss nur noch lecker)
Wartezeit waren ziemlich exakt 8 Wochen (seit 26.April)
Die Gabel iss übrigens schon das 2012er Modell^^ und Jagwire Kevlar schaltzüge hats auch dran, hab ich entdeckt nur so zum protzen ;-P  => es geht auch echt ohne Probleme bei Votec^^



- ach ja, falls jemand demnächst sein Rädle in Stuggi abholen will, unbedingt Bargeld mitnehmen -> das EC-Kartenlesegerät iss im Eimer.


----------



## Broenner (30. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Bei genauerer Betrachtung sollte einem klarwerden, dass der FOX ein Luftdämpfer und der X-Fusion ein Federdämpfer ist. Die davon erhofften Vorteile sind die allgemein bekannten. Zudem heißt billig nicht immer schlecht (deine Plagiatscheiben verzögern doch auch, oder?). Solltest du wissen, woher ich einen DHX-Dämpfer mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter finde, sag bescheid. Und bevor es heißt gibt es nicht, sage ich gibt es doch. Selbst schon gesehen.
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> Oh wie es ausschaut bastelt Votec immer noch wild zusammen, was gerade so herum liegt. Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass alles gut wird. Ich zitter mit euch.
> ...


 
Naja Blagiatscheiben  sind es nicht. Ist in Ordnung habe kapiert war nur eine kleine frage.


----------



## ChaosRaven (30. Juni 2011)

@TschoX

Orange hatte ich auch kurz überlegt, allerdings mit lime-green als Schrift.
Orange-Gold ist aber auch schön Siebziger! 

Und hat eigentlich wer keinen NC-17 Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## Sasse82 (30. Juni 2011)

Ach, das ist auch ein Thema, dass mich interessiert.

Wird der Kettenstrebenschutz immer von Votec mit dran gemacht? Oder muss man das als Sonderwunsch ordern?


----------



## ChaosRaven (30. Juni 2011)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ach, das ist auch ein Thema, dass mich interessiert.
> 
> Wird der Kettenstrebenschutz immer von Votec mit dran gemacht? Oder muss man das als Sonderwunsch ordern?



Ich hab den bei BMO gekauft.


----------



## K4n!b4l3 (30. Juni 2011)

von Votec gibts keinen Kettenschutz, musst dir selber kaufen 

Morgen lad ich mal n paar Bilder von meinem SX hoch, habs auch heute in Stuggi abgeholt


----------



## akami (1. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Naja Blagiatscheiben  sind es nicht. Ist in Ordnung habe kapiert war nur eine kleine frage.



Hättest du dich mal mit deinen Scheiben auseinander gesetzt, wüsstest du warum ich Plagiatscheiben sage. Die Scheibe ist bei dir zum Inneren hin nämlich nicht ausgefräst, weil es Probleme in Copyright angeht, was das Design angeht. Avid soll es angeblich einer anderen Firma abgeguckt haben und diese hat Recht bekommen. - Also Plagiatscheibe


----------



## gotboost (1. Juli 2011)

Is doch Wurscht. Wenn die Optik nicht stört, bremst genauso gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (1. Juli 2011)

@tchox

geiles bike geile farbcombi viel spass damit! mein v.sr soll heute oder montag montiert werden, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## philluck (1. Juli 2011)

keine ahnung wie ich die hier her verlinke, aber in meinen foto-album ist mein schätzle zu sehen


----------



## MarcKampmann (1. Juli 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie ich die hier her verlinke, aber in meinen foto-album ist mein schätzle zu sehen



hammer bike schöne aufkleber !!
omg ich kann es kaum noch abwarten mein v.sr in wenden abzuholen, frage was fürn vorbau ist das? möchte auch so einen weißen


----------



## philluck (1. Juli 2011)

Aufkleber... erste Ausfahrt und so ;-) hab auch noch keinen kettenstrebenschutz.

Edit: truvativ aka in weiß


----------



## Richi2511 (1. Juli 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> Aufkleber... erste Ausfahrt und so ;-) hab auch noch keinen kettenstrebenschutz.
> 
> Edit: truvativ aka in weiß




Hey, hiermit bist erstmal save vor Kratzer und Scheuerstellen. Kann man auch als Kettenstrebenschutz zuschneiden oder schneiden lassen...


----------



## ChaosRaven (1. Juli 2011)

Rahmenschutzaufkleber gibt es aber auch in durchsichtig, die versauen das Design weniger. 

@ philluck:












Bitteschön. 

Schwarz-Weiß-Rot rockt!
Mit roter Schrift wärs noch n Ticken aggressiver, denke ich.
Erinnert mich aber sonst an mein Hardtail.


----------



## philluck (1. Juli 2011)

Also EIGENTLICH waren ja die EX 1750 angedacht und die wären weiß gewesen... aber, danke auch noch mal an die Leute hier aus dem Forum für den kontinuierlichen Informationsfluss, hatte mich dann für geldsparen und gegen potentielle Schwachstelle am Rad und die FR 2050 (eigentlich E2000) entschieden. Finde so ist noch n kleiner "Kick" reingekommen und bin einfach nur zufrieden, glücklich und vom v.sr überzeugt 

Und im direkten Vergleich zum YT Tues DH geht die Kiste den Berg hoch wie eine 8kg-CC-Rakete


----------



## ChaosRaven (1. Juli 2011)

Also ich kotz mit dem V.SX mit der RC2DH und 2x10 X0 auf meiner alten Hausstrecke.
Da gibts nen steilen, serpentinenartigen Anstieg auf Asphalt drauf und das ist nicht feierlich.
Könnt aber auch an der Umstellung vom XC-Hardtail liegen.

Momentan überlege ich ja an einem längeren Vorbau und evtl. ein noch breiterer Lenker.. 

Tante Edith: Aber die Reverb is oberporno.
Gerade schön in etwas irritierte Gesichter geschaut, als ich vor der Abfahrt vor zwei älteren Dingens mal einen Stock tiefer gefahren bin.


----------



## bascopeach (1. Juli 2011)

@Akami,

willst du nicht mal nen seperaten Thread im Tech-Talk zum Thema externer Ausgleichsbehälter aufmachen? mich interessiert das Thema auch brennend!

Wenn ja gib bescheid dass ich den thread verfolgen kann, thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon0 (1. Juli 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Rahmenschutzaufkleber gibt es aber auch in durchsichtig, die versauen das Design weniger.
> 
> @ philluck:
> 
> ...





Was wiegt den das schöne Stück?
Das ist doch kein vivid drinn oder?
Gruß Radon0


----------



## philluck (1. Juli 2011)

Als Übergang, vielen Dank hier noch mal an Mike für die unbürokratische Hilfe, en Fox DHX 5.0.

Waage hab ich keine, Gewicht kommt aber noch die Tage.


----------



## Broenner (2. Juli 2011)

TschoX schrieb:


> Ich hab heut Zuwachs bekommen !!!!
> 
> Wir warn heut morgen in Stuttgart und haben unsere Hocker abgeholt.
> Die Teile ROCKEN!!!!!
> ...


 

Alter RESPEKT sau das geile Teil, ich finde die Farbgestalltung hammmermäßig.


----------



## Broenner (2. Juli 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> Als Übergang, vielen Dank hier noch mal an Mike für die unbürokratische Hilfe, en Fox DHX 5.0.
> 
> Waage hab ich keine, Gewicht kommt aber noch die Tage.


 
Philluck das stimmt Mike ist wirklich SPITZE.  Ehmm wie fährt sich der Fox Dämpfer?

Und Bergauf gebe ich dir auch recht, klar ich habe das FR aber nur 1cm mehr federweg. Das Bike ist einfach klassssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee.
Aber weiß hier einer wo man schutzfolien für den rahmen herbekommt und was für die schaltzüge das die mir nicht den rahmen abscheuern.
ICH BITTE UM link 
danke


----------



## Broenner (2. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Hättest du dich mal mit deinen Scheiben auseinander gesetzt, wüsstest du warum ich Plagiatscheiben sage. Die Scheibe ist bei dir zum Inneren hin nämlich nicht ausgefräst, weil es Probleme in Copyright angeht, was das Design angeht. Avid soll es angeblich einer anderen Firma abgeguckt haben und diese hat Recht bekommen. - Also Plagiatscheibe


Ja OK, rege dich mal bittte wieder ab hier.
Ehmm hast du schonmal nach einem RS vivid mit externem ausgleichbehälter geschaut oder nach einem mz wordcup


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juli 2011)

Hier z.B.:

Cable Wraps
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1185/zubehoer.html

Rahmenschutz
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/rahmen-strebenschutz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (2. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ja OK, rege dich mal bittte wieder ab hier.
> Ehmm hast du schonmal nach einem RS vivid mit externem ausgleichbehälter geschaut oder nach einem mz wordcup


 

AKAMI AKMAI AKAMI ich habe einen gefunden schau dir den an und der ist NEU   

http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-DHX-5-0-Rear...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c5d964ce9


----------



## gotboost (2. Juli 2011)

Passt nich, zu lang,(200*57mm) und der ausgleichsbehälter passt beim vsx rein, nur der Durchmesser des Zylinders ist zu dick. Man muss ein vsx haben um das zu verstehen/ zu sehen.


----------



## bascopeach (2. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> AKAMI AKMAI AKAMI ich habe einen gefunden schau dir den an und der ist NEU
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-DHX-5-0-Rear...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c5d964ce9



geiles ding!! nur wie bringt man den an den flaschenhalter?


----------



## bascopeach (2. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Passt nich, zu lang,(200*57mm) und der ausgleichsbehälter passt beim vsx rein, nur der Durchmesser des Zylinders ist zu dick. Man muss ein vsx haben um das zu verstehen/ zu sehen.



ach krass, ich dachte der ausgleichsbehälter sei das problem, gut zu wissen, na ab nächster woche hab ich dann mein v.sx dann kann ichs auch verstehen


----------



## Richi2511 (2. Juli 2011)

Hey Radon0,
wie fährt sich der Boobar? Hab den bei meinem V.SX auch geordert, bin mal gespannt wie ich mit der Breite zurecht komme... kürzen kann ich ihn ja immer noch


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Juli 2011)

gerade das ist das boobar problem: kürzen geht nicht. zumindest nicht viel. weil der konus recht weit aussen ist. von 780 bin ich auf 754mm, dann war schluss. ein anderer lenker musste bestellt werden.


----------



## Richi2511 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich bin davon augegangen, dass die 740mm Variante verbaut wird. Das war zumindest die Aussage von Votec am Telefon...?


----------



## akami (3. Juli 2011)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Ich bin davon augegangen, dass die 740mm Variante verbaut wird. Das war zumindest die Aussage von Votec am Telefon...?



Votec verbaut, was die Grabelkiste hergibt. Ich habe auch einen 740er anstatt des angekündigten 680er bekommen. Gut ich bin froh darüber aber im Prinzip kann man froh sein, wenn man fast bekommt, was man wollte


----------



## TschoX (3. Juli 2011)

Wahnsinn...

der K4n!b4l3 und ich waren grad 5 stunden unsere Bikes entjungfern 

das Ding schluckt alles, super gefÃ¼hl, und die Bremsen sind auch unglaublich lecker  meins wiegt Ã¼brigens 14,8kg 

Ich wiederhol mich gern wieder:

Ich hab das geiltste Bike der Welt ^^ 

 - dem K4n!b4l3 seins iss auch net schlecht  

Ãbrigens aufm Stadtfest vor dem Eiswagen machts sogar auch ne gute Figur  Erstaunlich wieviele Leut nen Sinn fÃ¼r gute Sachen ham 


2 Dinge stÃ¶ren bissl:

â ich hab direkt bei der ersten Fahrt meine Ganganzeige gekillt  aber mir isses grad noch iwie egal, weil ich so noch gestoked bin - das bike kann ALLES!!

â uns hats auch 2-3 mal den Vorbau (CB Iodine) verdreht - zwischendrin haben wir die Schrauben fester gezogen, hat sich aber bei nem "Sturz" bei ner Rumalberei wieder gedreht. Darf/soll/muss das sein? Iss des ne art Sollbruchstelle? wirkt schon bissl komisch.


ABER WIE DAS TEIL DIE TRAILS ROCKT!!!!!!  :hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf:

Kaufts euch, und werdet glÃ¼cklich^^


----------



## akami (3. Juli 2011)

1. Ganganzeige? Welche Baumarktschaltung haben sie dir denn angedreht?
2. Wenn der Vorbau sich bei einem Sturz wegdreht anstatt zu brechen, sit das die optimale Einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TschoX (3. Juli 2011)

ne xt ......     sorry ..




ah ok, nervt halt bissl   - da kam halt kurz en merkwürdiges Gefühl auf, was passiert, wenns sich beim fahren verdreht, aber dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## akami (3. Juli 2011)

Also beim fahren sollte es sich natürlich nicht bewegen lassen. Hat auch die 2011er XT eine Ganganzeige?


----------



## TschoX (3. Juli 2011)

aaaiii   kann man aber auch mind seit 2010 wegmachen - die kommt folgerichtig jetzt dann auch ab    dann iss mehr aufgeräumt ^^


----------



## philluck (4. Juli 2011)

Das Entfernen dauert 13,45 Sek pro Seite  der Deckel mit XT- Aufdruck ist innen in die zu entfernende Ganganzeige eingeklickt 

Zum Thema Lenkerbreite... Bin gestern 'dezent' zwischen parkendem LKW und Maschendrahtzaun eingefädelt, mit entsprechendem Abgang über die Front und Applaus von Umstehenden... an 780mm muss man sich doch erst mal einschiessen


----------



## maverick404 (4. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Also beim fahren sollte es sich natürlich nicht bewegen lassen. Hat auch die 2011er XT eine Ganganzeige?



die 2011 xt hat auch eine ganganzeige. meine frau hat die an ihrem v.xm, schöne schaltung


----------



## MarcKampmann (4. Juli 2011)

Kann man eigentlich eine Bestellung stornieren und die Anzahlung Zurückfordern?


----------



## philluck (4. Juli 2011)

Höh?


----------



## MarcKampmann (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Zusagen die von Votec gemacht wurden alle nicht gehalten werden, sehe ich mich gezwungen von der Bestellung zurückzutreten. Ich finde im AGB nix dazu.


----------



## bascopeach (4. Juli 2011)

Ist schon ärgerlich was man manchmal so zu lesen bekommt, andere Teile anbauen ohne nachzufragen, in meinem Fall einfach ne weiße Gabel verbauen weil man verbummelt hat dass ich explizit eine Schwarze wollte und dann noch meinen dass ich evtl. auf der weißen sitzen bleibe weil keiner dazu was schriftliches hat, 

aber.... du musst einfach auf deine Teile pochen, mit verlängerter Wartezeit klappt das dann auch, denke ich  noch hab ichs ja nicht  und bei mir beläuft es sich jetzt nach dem ganzen Galama auf Woche 10, das finde ich ist noch im Rahmen, aber wie gesagt, ich habs auch noch nicht gesehen, bin gespannt wie ein FLitzebogen ob sie meine Anbauteile die ich persönlich vorbeigebracht hab auch wirklich montiert haben...

Ich kann dich gut verstehen, aber lies mal was die Leute schreiben wenn das Bike dann mal da ist! 

Also ich seh das so:









Edit: Ach geil, ich seh grad, du fährst ja sogar n känjn, nicht perönlich nehmen gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (4. Juli 2011)

nönö keine sorge ich bin zufrieden mit dem AM brauche aber nun ein bissl mehr Federweg und da hab ich mich gegen ein Canyon für das V.SR entschieden, da es individueller ist und es auch in den Tests super abgeschnitten hat. Längere Wartezeit ist nicht Samstag gehts in den Bikeurlaub nach Hinterglemm.

Mir wurde Freitag von Frau N. mitgeteilt das es freitags oder  heute Montag montiert wird und alle teile währen da!!!

Nun ruf ich heute an, ist die gute frau N. nicht da, ist ja kein Problem soweit aber jetzt kommt es, wir haben da ein Problem, ihr hinterrad ist *nicht* da und da frag ich mich ob die mich verarschen wollen.

So gerne ich das Bike haben möchte irgendwann ist schluss mit lustig und dann fahre ich halt mit einem Canyon Dropzone in den Urlaub.


----------



## philluck (4. Juli 2011)

In einem solchen Fall ist "Vertrauensbruch" das Zauberwort... für wann ist denn der Urlaub geplant?


----------



## MarcKampmann (4. Juli 2011)

samstag gehts los


----------



## philluck (4. Juli 2011)

Na dann als Frist den Donnerstag setzen und ggf. auf eine Übergangslösung pochen... so mach ich es ja auch. Alternative wäre bei mir gewesen noch ca. 3 Wochen auf den Vivid Air zu warten und kein Bike zu haben.


----------



## MarcKampmann (4. Juli 2011)

Ja das war auch so eine Sache mit dem Avid Air, das wurde mir auch letzte Woche bei einem Telefonat mit Frau N. mitgeteilt das der nicht lieferbar ist. Bekommst du den Air noch?

Ist dein V.SR auf Facebook zusehen Schwarz mit Gelben Style Dekor?


----------



## philluck (4. Juli 2011)

Nö is nich mein V.SR. Kannst meins in meinem ibc- Fotoalbum sehen. 
Mir wurde die Wahl gelassen ob ich den Vivid will oder nicht. Nach 3 Tagen mit FOX DHX 5.0 will ich den Vivid immer mehr.... bin gar nicht zufrieden mit dem Fuchs- Krüppel- Dämpfer. Entweder ich hab das Manual nach x-mal lesen immer noch nicht verstanden oder der FOX harmoniert einfach nicht mit meiner Fahrweise. Ist mir zu wenig SAG, fühlt sich überdämpft an bei kleinen Schlägen und bei großen rauscht der einfach nur durch ohne Energie weg zu nehmen -> Durchschlag. 

Fahr ich halt noch 3 Wochen ohne Setup und lern das Rad erst mal kennen und dann wird getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (4. Juli 2011)

ah stimmt das war deins mit den schönen Aufklebern


----------



## MarcKampmann (4. Juli 2011)

So ich hab eine zusage für Mittwoch, ich bin gespannt was morgen fehlt!!


----------



## ChaosRaven (4. Juli 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Wo gibts das?


----------



## akami (4. Juli 2011)

@ ChaosRaven: Frag doch mal im Canyon Wartezimmer


----------



## akami (4. Juli 2011)

So cih habe mir jetzt auch die Vorlage für so en Shirt gebastelt, morgen gehts zum drucken.


----------



## bascopeach (4. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> So cih habe mir jetzt auch die Vorlage für so en Shirt gebastelt, morgen gehts zum drucken.



im IBC fehlt eindeutig ein "gefällt mir" Button


----------



## akami (4. Juli 2011)

Dann will ich aber auch noch einen "WooHoo"- und einen "Epic"-Button 

T-shirt-Bild kommt dann morgen abend.


----------



## Broenner (5. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Dann will ich aber auch noch einen "WooHoo"- und einen "Epic"-Button
> 
> T-shirt-Bild kommt dann morgen abend.


 
Akami ich könnte ja bisschen im wartezimmer von Canyon sticheln, indem ich mal den Spruch poste.


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2011)

denken... und dann handeln! 

stell dir vor ein canyon-enthusiast würde den selben spruch in nem VOTEC-Forum, wie z.b. hier posten!


----------



## MarcKampmann (6. Juli 2011)

So gleich gehts auf nach Wenden dann wird die Lady abgeholt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (6. Juli 2011)

Es ist geschafft!! Der Urlaub kann kommen.


----------



## Newmi (6. Juli 2011)

Klasse Duo!!  Wie Bruder und Schwester!!
Sind aber nicht beide Deine??


----------



## Broenner (6. Juli 2011)

MARC HAMMERGEILES BIKE GLÜCKWUNSCH aber du hast eine Stahlfeder die ist doch laut Konfigurator nicht verfügbar.

Wem gehört das geile FR die Boxxer steht dem V.FR gut aber imgrunde genommen brauche ich keine deswegen habe ich auch keine bestellt, . Aber das Aussehen durch die BOXXER wird sau geil.


----------



## MarcKampmann (7. Juli 2011)

Das v.fr ist von einem Kollegen geiles teil!!
Der Vivid air ist zur zeit nicht lieferbar da hätte ich den fox dhx 5.0 oder den Vivid Dämpfer mit der Stahlfeder nehmen können, du siehst ja welche Wahl ich getroffen habe!!

Heute Nachmittag gehts erst mal ab in den Wald, ich bin gespannt wie das Fahrwerk arbeitet im vergleicht zu dem C... AM Fahrwerk.


----------



## Erroll (7. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Der avid air ist zur zeit nicht lieferbar


Du meinst sicherlich den *Vivid* Air.  Viel Spass mit der Kiste! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## MarcKampmann (7. Juli 2011)

ups stimmt


----------



## philluck (7. Juli 2011)

Votec- Schlafmaske. 
Weil ich keine RollÃ¤den, dafÃ¼r aber die geilste Freundin der Welt habe :-D
(laut ihrer Aussage wÃ¼rden 50â¬nicht reichen, also keine falschen Hoffnungen Jungs. Und ja, die Farben stimmen 1:1 mit meinem V.SR Ã¼berein  )

edith sagt: jetzt ist besser?! ansonsten wieder bei meinen fotos im album


----------



## gotboost (7. Juli 2011)

Man erkennt nichts...


----------



## Broenner (7. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Das v.fr ist von einem Kollegen von mir geiles teil!!
> Der Vivid air ist zur zeit nicht lieferbar da hätte ich den fox dhx 5.0 oder den Vivid Dämpfer mit der Stahlfeder nehmen können, du siehst ja welche Wahl ich getroffen habe!!
> 
> Heute Nachmittag gehts erst mal ab in den Wald, ich bin gespannt wie das Fahrwerk arbeitet im vergleicht zu dem C... AM Fahrwerk.


 
Ja aber Marc warum hast du dir dann nicht den DHX genommen?

Und den DHX gibt es eig auch nicht versteh ich nicht erkläre ist das der 2010er oder so was.

Was macht ihr leute um euren rahmen für scheuerstellen  zu schützen also ich mein die schalt-undbremszüge halt die scheuern mir den rahmen ab.ich im momentn habe mein halbes bike mit panzerband abgeglebt. Sieht zwar KAKA AUS ABER HAUPTSACHE MIR SCHMÄGELT ES NICHT DEN RAHMEN AB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (7. Juli 2011)

Brönner, wie oft willst du das noch fragen?

1. Schutzfolie für den Rahmen
2. Schutzhüllen aus Gummi für die Züge

Ich habe dir dazu sogar schon einen Link gepostet.


----------



## MarcKampmann (7. Juli 2011)

So 1st kleine runde gedreht, hammer geil wie der hobel berg runter geht im gegensatz zu meinem C... AM 
@broenner
1. Weil der vivid 100 euro günstiger ist.
2. Weil die mir den 2010er dhx für den selben Preis verkaufen wollten wie den 2011er Vivid Air
3. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte Schutzfolie


----------



## Broenner (7. Juli 2011)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Brönner, wie oft willst du das noch fragen?
> 
> 1. Schutzfolie für den Rahmen
> 2. Schutzhüllen aus Gummi für die Züge
> ...


 
ECHT? welches seite finde nicht mehr?


----------



## Sasse82 (7. Juli 2011)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hier z.B.:
> 
> Cable Wraps
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1185/zubehoer.html
> ...




Ich zitiere mich selbst ....


----------



## akami (7. Juli 2011)

So Leute ich melde mich wieder zurück, hatte viel um die Ohren.

1. T-Shirt gibt es morgen zu betrachten.

2. Wer kein Votec fährt, weiß nicht, was er verpasst. Das Teil weckt einfach das Biest in einem. Hier das Beweisfoto (man achte auf die Augen, unbearbeitete Originalaufnahme):


----------



## Broenner (7. Juli 2011)

Akami nice pic aber immernoch die 661er wo hast du das Bild gemacht Eifel?
Lübeck?


danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (7. Juli 2011)

Das du das Teil so durch den DRECK JAGST das wird meinem NIE PASSIEREN ;D GLAUB ICH ALSO SO SEIN RAD DRECKIG ZU MACHEN DA GEHT DOCH ALLES MIT KAPUTT ÜBERALL KOMMT SAND UND DRECK UND DER MÜLLL REIN.

MARC ahh ok das hätte ich höchstwarscheinlich auch gemacht. Aber steht FOX nicht für die beste qualität wo man eig kaufen kann oder versteh ich was falsch.


----------



## giles (7. Juli 2011)

Akami, die lustigen Trompetenblumen und kleinen dunklen Kirschen solltet ihr nächstesmal den Tieren des Waldes lassen.


----------



## Broenner (7. Juli 2011)

GIles welches Bike hast du nochma gleich ? Schonwieder vergessen.


----------



## akami (7. Juli 2011)

1. Pic wurde in der Eifel gemacht, deshalb noch die 661.
2. Man muss sein Bike auch mal durch den Dreck schleudern. Das macht richtig Laune, probier' das mal. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es mit deinem V.FR steht aber mein SX kann man reinigen 
3. Nur weil FOX lange auf dem Markt und teuer ist, müssen die auch nicht alles (besser) können.
4. Musste der Spruch bei den Canyon-Leuten wirklich sein?


@ giles:
Das ist meien dicke Nase und die Biergetränkten Augen aber da siehste mal, wie ich mich der Natur optisch anpasse . - Das Votec wird demnächst auch nochmal optisch gepimpt *freu*


----------



## giles (7. Juli 2011)

2.) Zustimm

Auf jeden Fall ein Fall von votecwahn 

@ broenner

nen X1 hat mein alte Votec M6 ersetzt.

Allerdings bekommt Frauchen ein neues zum Herbst (entweder V.SX oder Nonius oder nen C1) Die Entscheidung fällt ihr nicht leicht.


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ... das wird meinem NIE PASSIEREN ;D GLAUB ICH ALSO SO SEIN RAD DRECKIG ZU MACHEN DA GEHT DOCH ALLES MIT KAPUTT ÜBERALL KOMMT SAND UND DRECK UND DER MÜLLL REIN.



Benutzt du fürs Bike dann RIESENKONDOME


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Juli 2011)

das bike wird nie dreck sehen?????????? sagmal, wolltest du nicht freeriden?


----------



## Erroll (8. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Das du das Teil so durch den DRECK JAGST das wird meinem NIE PASSIEREN ;D GLAUB ICH ALSO SO SEIN RAD DRECKIG ZU MACHEN DA GEHT DOCH ALLES MIT KAPUTT ÜBERALL KOMMT SAND UND DRECK UND DER MÜLLL REIN.


Junge, das ist ein Fahrrad. Ein Alltagsgegenstand, der auch artgerecht bewegt werden möchte. Ich weiß nicht, wo du mit deinem Rad rumfährst. Aber wenn es nicht dreckig werden soll würde ich es auf den Wohnzimmerteppich beschränken. Man kann "empfindliche" Teile nach einer Schlammrunde auch wieder reinigen und pflegen.
Btw, wenn man in einem Forum alles groß schreibt, signalisiert dies ein schreien. Das macht dich nicht wirklich sympathisch.


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Juli 2011)

@errol das ist kein Fahrrad das ist ein Vollgefedertes high end Mountainbike 

Ich kann den broenner auch nicht verstehen, klar wird der Verschleiß mit Schlammpackung etwas höher sein als ohne aber dafür sind die Bike da. Die volle Schlammpackung verpasst du dem Bike ja auch nicht jede Woche und bitte nicht mit dem Hochdruckreiniger  sauber machen ein normaler Wasserschlauch reicht.

 Noch 18Std dann gehts auf nach Hinterglemm


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juli 2011)

will auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (8. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> @errol das ist kein Fahrrad das ist ein Vollgefedertes high end Mountainbike
> Noch 18Std dann gehts auf nach Hinterglemm


Für mich ist es trotzdem ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Eine regelmäßige Pflege und Wartung gehört dazu. Ohne ist der Spass schnell vorbei. Trotzdem sind die Bikes ja nicht aus Zucker. Ich rege mich ja auch nicht über jeden Kratzer auf. Wer sein Rad einmal auf alpinen Trails unter sich "verloren" hat, wird dies auch sehr schnell abstellen. 
Viel Spass in Hinterglemm! Hoffentlich habt ihr mehr Glück als wir letztes Jahr. Wir sind exakt einmal die Blue Line runter. Danach hat es angefangen zu duschen und nicht mehr aufgehört.  Und das ganze mitten im August!


----------



## MarcKampmann (8. Juli 2011)

Das will ich doch hoffen das es in den 7Tagen auch mal schönes Wetter gibt!! Ansonsten gibt es aber auf jedenfall schönes Wetter in den 13Tagen Kroatien Urlaub die nach der Woche Hinterglemm folgen .

Schöne Tierchen da auf deiner Website!!


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juli 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> will auch!!!



Servus! Bin wieder im Land 

Nächste Woche (werktags) wollte ich mit Czuk nach Stromberg fahren. Interesse?


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juli 2011)

hi chris. bock hätt ich fjeden. klärema ab, gell.


----------



## philluck (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte auch Interesse! Weiteres per PN?!


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juli 2011)

och, da brauchma kein PN für  wir klären einfach hier ab, wann wir ein kleines Votec-treffen veranstalten


----------



## akami (8. Juli 2011)

Meine eigene Interpretation:


----------



## gotboost (8. Juli 2011)

Nun doch irgendwie alles mal wieder getauscht.
Mit dem Dämpfer bin ich irgendwie nicht zufrieden, hab's gefühl das der irgendwie zu hart ist, oder durch den Federweg rauscht und zu heiß wird.

Entschuldige die Quali.


----------



## Broenner (8. Juli 2011)

IHR habt ja recht ohne dreck ist es ja sau langweilig und ein paar kratzer werde ich schweren herzens hoffentlich verkraften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (8. Juli 2011)

Und kannst ja ne heisse Braut fragen, ob sie dir putzen hilft. So im knappen Bikini.


----------



## akami (8. Juli 2011)

Bei Santa Cruz sind die anscheinend im Preis inbegriffen. Soll ich schon mal das Wartezimmer Santa Cruz Bike & Girl 2012 aufmachen


----------



## Broenner (8. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Pic wurde in der Eifel gemacht, deshalb noch die 661.
> 2. Man muss sein Bike auch mal durch den Dreck schleudern. Das macht richtig Laune, probier' das mal. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es mit deinem V.FR steht aber mein SX kann man reinigen
> 3. Nur weil FOX lange auf dem Markt und teuer ist, müssen die auch nicht alles (besser) können.
> 4. Musste der Spruch bei den Canyon-Leuten wirklich sein?
> ...


 

HEY AKAMI; reise mal dein mund nicht zu weit auf, ich habe nur spass gemacht . Du fährst ja noch mit einem t-shirt rum wo der spruch drauf steht das würde ich mich nicht getrauen. VLL triffst du ja auch mal auf ein paar canyon fahrer hoffentlich wenns du das t-shirt an hast.
DIe werden dann bestimmt zu Holigans


----------



## Broenner (8. Juli 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Und kannst ja ne heisse Braut fragen, ob sie dir putzen hilft. So im knappen Bikini.


 
HAHAHAHA;D wie ich mein rad zu reiniggen habe weis ich schon selbst da wird de dampfstrahler genomme und da ist es sauber. und spezielen autreiniger.


----------



## akami (8. Juli 2011)

@ Brönner: Topic!


----------



## Broenner (8. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Brönner: Topic!


 
Topic was heißt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (8. Juli 2011)

Ist mir ja auch egal aufjdenfall fall habt ihr mich mal 2tage jetzt los bin in der eifel 

tschüss


----------



## Erroll (8. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Topic was heißt das?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off-Topic

Btt: Wirklich sehr schönes SX da oben! Würde ich so fast komplett übernehmen. Ne Vario würde das ganze komplettieren.


----------



## akami (8. Juli 2011)

Ne Vario und das Santa Cruz Zubehör.

Aber wollte cih auch gesagt haben. Sehr schönes SX. Für mich dürfte jetzt noch ein wenig Pimping rein. 2-3 rot eloxierte Teilchen und das Teil ist zum sabbern....


----------



## Erroll (8. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 2-3 rot eloxierte Teilchen und das Teil ist zum sabbern....



Gerade deswegen gefällt es mir so, weil eben mal keine Eloxalteile verbaut wurden. Dieses Eloxalzeugs hängt doch so gut wie an jedem schwarz anodisiertem Rahmen. So hat es einfach eine schön aufgeräumte Optik und das passende understatement. 

Lasst doch mal herausfinden, ob es das Santa Cruz Zubehör auch für den aftermarket gibt.


----------



## akami (8. Juli 2011)

Mir persönlich würde was fehlen aber ist auch gut so, hätte jeder das gleiche Bike und den gleichen geschmack wär es ja langweilig.

Hoffentlcih heißt dann Aftermarket nciht, dass dieses Zubehör schon den ganzen Markt durch hat  . In dem Falle wäre mir OEM eindeutig lieber


----------



## ChaosRaven (8. Juli 2011)

Das Santa Cruz Zubehör ist doch auch gepimped.. Und ich mag "Bling Bling" weder am Bike noch am Zubehör.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (9. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Bei Santa Cruz sind die anscheinend im Preis inbegriffen. Soll ich schon mal das Wartezimmer Santa Cruz Bike & Girl 2012 aufmachen



Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung. Das ist die typische Santa Cruz Bikerin!


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juli 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Servus! Bin wieder im Land
> 
> Nächste Woche (werktags) wollte ich mit Czuk nach Stromberg fahren. Interesse?



hey, chris. wie wäre es mit dienstag? sonntag solls bisserl regnen, montag trocken, dienstag abend regen, mittwoch regen. ein tag zum strecke trocknen sollte schon sein. stromberg ist bei regen nahezu unfahrbar. wann wolltet ihr denn los? schon beizeiten?


----------



## K4n!b4l3 (9. Juli 2011)

so dann hier mal n paar pics von meinem bike.
habs jetzt seit über ner woche und nach den ersten touren bin ich total begesitert von dem teil


----------



## TschoX (9. Juli 2011)

sammal... stell doch nich nur deine bilder rein:  aufsitzen, wir fahren jetzt°°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K4n!b4l3 (9. Juli 2011)

ok dann eben noch n bild wo du auch drauf bist^^
war bei der jungfernfahrt, als es noch sauber war und glänzte


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juli 2011)

broenner bei dir ist denken echt glückssache...  
was sollen die sticheleien im CANYON forum?


----------



## Erroll (9. Juli 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> was sollen die sticheleien im CANYON forum?


Die wurden sicherlich schon von einem Mod entfernt, oder?


----------



## bascopeach (9. Juli 2011)

So mal mein schwarzer Panzer auf die Schnelle, musste heute dringend auf nen Trail und hatte keine Zeit für einen seriöses Fotoshooting 

Weitere Bilder werden folgen und ich bin stoked bis zum geht nicht mehr!!

Heute dann auch zufällig K4n!b4l3 und TschoX getroffen, sehr cool, das erste Mal mal mein V.Sx in freier Wildbahn und dann auch noch gleich 2 weitere gesichtet *nice*

Der Trail war einfach nur Bombe!!


----------



## Sasse82 (9. Juli 2011)

Das grenzt ja schon irgendwie an Masochismus wenn man ständig hier rein schaut und die neuen Bikes betrachtet und selbst noch warten muss! 
Dazu wirft mich mein alter Bock heute auch noch ab! Der merkt wohl, dass seine Tage gezählt sind.
Votec, das muss schneller gehen!


----------



## Richi2511 (10. Juli 2011)

@ K4n!b4l3 
das Bike sieht echt hammer aus!!! Kanns jetzt echt kaum noch erwarten...  Mein V.SX kommt in schwarz mit weißem Hauptdekor, Fox Talas, Hammerschmidt und den DT 1750 Laufrädern... Bis zum Bikeurlaub in Frankreich wären es seit Anfang der Bestellung genau 10 Wochen. Ich hoffe also, dass die Lieferzeit eingehalten wird


----------



## getin2000 (10. Juli 2011)

Hey leute,kurze meldung ausm bikeurlaub:meine reverb fängt an rumzuspinnen,und zwar fährt sie nur noch sehr bockig ein(!) (aus aber gut wie eh und je..). jemand ähnliche probs?mit dem entlüften hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt,und mit brunox als soforthilfe will ich vorsichtig sein.welche leitungen habt ihr?ich noch die einlagige schwarze,müsste die alte sein?(nicht glasfaser-style wie die von der the one).mein rezept wäre momentan nach rückkehr das problem mike zu übergeben..


----------



## philluck (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hab weder die Reverb noch eine andere hydr. Sattelstütze, aber vom mitlesen aus diversen Threads würde ich auf das Standardproblem bei solchen Stützen tippen: Haltbarkeit unter aller sau und nicht ausgereift. Zurück an Mike und hoffen das das nächste Exemplar besser verarbeitet ist.


----------



## akami (10. Juli 2011)

Entlüften ist super Easy. Allerdings war es etwas aufwendig das original 2.5 WT Öl von RS zu bekommen. Ich habe das Gefühl, das die Reverb jetzt besser läuft, wobei der Grund der Entlüftung nicht in einer mangelnden Performance lag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (10. Juli 2011)

So jetzt mal mein Bike in freier Wildbahn 

Die ersten zwei Tage mit dem Teil waren einfach bombastisch, vor allem dafür dass es mein erstes Fully ist und ich mich erst noch an alles gewöhnen muss und so langsam meine Grenzen auslote. 

Pure Fun!!!

Videos von meinem allerersten SX-Trail werden demnächst folgen


----------



## akami (10. Juli 2011)

Ja das SX ist schon der Hammer. Warum Black Panzer und nicht Black Tank bzw. Schwarzer Panzer


----------



## bascopeach (10. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ja das SX ist schon der Hammer. Warum Black Panzer und nicht Black Tank bzw. Schwarzer Panzer



Weil ich das son lustiges Wortspiel fand, anstatt "Black Panther" "Black Panzer" ich fand Panzer irgendwie passender als Tank 

Übrigens die CB Sattelklemme liegt absolut unbenutzt bei mir, PN wenn du magst


----------



## TschoX (10. Juli 2011)

Böses teil ...

Hat sicher ne schwärzere Seele als Ozzy...^^


----------



## akami (10. Juli 2011)

Danke aber an der Klemme habe ich gerade nicht so das Interesse. Ich habe aber jetzt jemanden kennengelernt, der eine CNC-Fräse stehen hat. Mal sehen, was cih mir von dem so basteln lasse 

Ist das denn jetzt mattschwarz mit Klarlack oder wie  


Wenn das Lemongreen bei Votec so aussieht wie bei den Spezis, dann lass' ich umpulvern


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juli 2011)

die reverb kannsde mal ordentlich abwischen und mit etwas brunox behandeln. das macht nix. wichtig ist halt beim einfahren, dass sie gerade eingeschoben wird. da hakt es bei mir auch hin und wieder. hättest du ein luftproblem, würde sie wahrscheinlich auch beim ausfahren zicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juli 2011)

ach und achte auf jeden fall drauf, dass die ss-klemme nicht zu derbe zugeknallt ist.


----------



## bascopeach (11. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Wenn das Lemongreen bei Votec so aussieht wie bei den Spezis, dann lass' ich umpulvern
> ]



Musst du zwingend bei Votec pulvern lassen? Das Lemongreen wäre für mich auch die einzige Alternative, sieht sehr geil aus!!

P.S.: Weiss jemand n schönen und vor allem schlichten schwarzen Sattel?
- hinten etwas breiterer Sattel
- Mattschwarz
- Schwarze Klemmstreben
- keine Schrift oder Gedöhns drauf 

Der Selle Italia Flite und mein Bobbes vertragen sind nicht so, aufm Porsche macht der sich auch echt besser... (den SL hab ich abmontiert weil mir der Lack-Look nicht so zusagt, gabs für mich leider keine Lieferalternative)


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juli 2011)

ich hab den ehemaligen sattel von meinem scott ransom montiert.  der is echt klasse.


----------



## bascopeach (11. Juli 2011)

THX, das ist dann aber n Scott oder?

Ich hätte gerne keinen Radhersteller sondern wenn möglich nen Zubehör/Sattelhersteller.

Ich kenne irgendwie nur Fi:zik, Selle Italia und spontan fällt mir gar nicht mehr ein, hat jemand irgend ein cooles und nicht gerade sauteures Modell im Sinn?


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juli 2011)

hmmm... n kollege von mir schwört auf wtb...


----------



## MoP__ (11. Juli 2011)

Zwischenstand bei mir:

- bestellt am 08.05.11
- Alles liegt fÃ¼r die Montage (V.SR) bereit, auÃer
- Vivid Air (nicht verfÃ¼gbar)
-> Vivid Stahlfeder bestellt und 120â¬ gespart

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit FederhÃ¤rten beim V.SR oder FR?


----------



## MarcKampmann (11. Juli 2011)

hallo Zusammen,

die ersten beiden tage im bike Urlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm sind rum und mein kollege und ich sind sowas vonstoked von unseren bikes (Kollega V.FR Ich V.SR) einfach nur der Hammer. Die Bikes gehen sowas von geil den berg runter da bekomm ich das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, kein Vergleich zum meinem Canyon Nerve AM. Nur die Bremse (Avid XO) kommt schon recht nah an ihre Belastungsgrenze würd ich sagen, nach einer 6-7km abfahrt  geht die Bremsleistung gut in den Keller aber sonst bin ich echt zufrieden hammerschmidt einfach nur geil das teil die Bodenfreiheit ist super kein aufsetzen mehr. So jetzt muss ich aber erst mal was essen, werde mich die nächsten tage noch mal melden.


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß noch in Saalbach!
Wie lange bist du noch dort?
Ich werde vom 21.-24.7. dort sein, so wie es aktuell aussieht aber wohl ohne mein bestelltest V.XM. :-/


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juli 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Zwischenstand bei mir:
> 
> - bestellt am 08.05.11
> - Alles liegt für die Montage (V.SR) bereit, außer
> ...



was willst wissen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juli 2011)

@marc: tjaja, die x0... lange ein thema gewesen. planst du schon nen neukauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (11. Juli 2011)

Hauptsächlich wäre interessant, welche Federn bei welchem Gewicht passen.
Vom FR kann man mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis dann auch aufs SR schließen.


----------



## akami (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mich auch entschieden. Nächsten Monat wird der Fox Van gekauft und zu Toxoholics zwecks Umbau gschickt. Die gabel wird direkt mitgegeben. Ich bin ja aml gespannt....


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juli 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich wäre interessant, welche Federn bei welchem Gewicht passen.
> Vom FR kann man mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis dann auch aufs SR schließen.



leergewicht meinerseits 96kg - 600er feder. die 550er war n tickn zu soft. höher als 600 würd ich selbst aber nicht gehen.


----------



## Broenner (11. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch entschieden. Nächsten Monat wird der Fox Van gekauft und zu Toxoholics zwecks Umbau gschickt. Die gabel wird direkt mitgegeben. Ich bin ja aml gespannt....


 
Hii Leute bin wieder zurück aus der Eifel.


@Akami: Wieviel bezahlst du bei Toxo für den Umbau ?

Und warum schickst du deine Gabel auch mit ein?

UNd warum hängst du dir nicht mal eine 180er TALAS rein?

danke 
bye


----------



## akami (11. Juli 2011)

1. Ich werde morgen bei Toxoholics anrufen und fragen, was mich Gabeltuning plus DÃ¤mpfertuning/Umbau kosten wird. Vielelcht gibt es ein Kobiangebot, Ansonsten sind das glaub ich um die â¬350.00,-

2. Ich mÃ¶chte das Losbrechmoment verringert haben. Die Talas soll sich dann ja angeblich anfÃ¼hlen wie die Totem. Geiler als meine 66 ist sie in jedem Fall.

3. Was nÃ¼tzen mir 180mm, wenn ich am Heck nur 160mm und mir damit zusÃ¤tzlich noch  die Geometrie verschandel?


----------



## Erroll (11. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat wird der Fox Van gekauft und zu Toxoholics zwecks Umbau gschickt. Die gabel wird direkt mitgegeben. Ich bin ja aml gespannt....



Warum versuchts du es nicht erst mal bei Push Tuning in UK? Bis jetzt habe ich von denen nur Gutes gehört. Dein Dämpfer wird dort an deinen Rahmen,  dein Fahrverhalten und deine Vorlieben angepasst. Ein Kollege von mir hat das mit einem RP23 und seinem Nomad gemacht und ist mehr als zufrieden. 
Bei der Talas bringt das umrüsten auf Motoröl schon einiges. Wenn man dazu noch die Schaumstoffringe auswäscht und in Motoröl tränkt, rennt die Gabel um einiges besser. Kann ich nur jedem Talas Besitzer ans Herz legen.


----------



## akami (11. Juli 2011)

1. Pushtuning war mir noch kein Begriff. Bauen die denn auch auf einen externen Ausgleichsbehälter um?

2. Ja mit dem Öl habe ich auch schon gehört (5WT). Ich dachte nur, wenn ich mich schon an die wende, mache cih ein komplettpaket daraus.


----------



## getin2000 (11. Juli 2011)

So,die reverb läuft wieder.danke für eure rundumbetreuung andy,du hattest recht,hab sie schlecht angelenkt (sattel verschoben).brunox hat auch gut getan.kein luftproblem.grüße vom bikepark ochsenkopf u hoff. klappts mal alle zusammen in stromberg! (kann diese woche net mit)


----------



## Erroll (11. Juli 2011)

Toxo wird dir an deiner Gabel lediglich das Fluid gegen das neue green Fluid tauschen. Dazu gibts noch nen Service, den du immer bezahlen musst. Deine Gabel ist doch noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt! Würde ich nicht machen. Wenn du unbedingt Geld los werden willst, schicke ich dir später meine Bankdaten.  Schau mal in den Talas Thread. Es gibt sogar ein Video auf deutsch zu dem Öl-Tausch. Es ist relativ simpel. Die W Zahl des Öls ist ziemlich egal. Nimm was du im Keller findest. Sinnvoll ist es nur synthetisches Öl zu verwenden, da dies nicht so sehr auf Kälte reagiert. 
Beim Dämpfer hab ich eigentlich von deinem RP23 gesprochen. Angeblich ist der wohl ganz gut zu tunen. Zumindest meinten die Leute von Push das zu meinem Kollegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juli 2011)

@getin: gerne. immer wieder.


----------



## akami (11. Juli 2011)

Wohoo green Fluid  - Na dann mach ich den Service selbst. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal. Wie ist denn das ansprechverhalten nach dem Tuning?


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juli 2011)

wenns ähnliche auswirkung hat wie bei der durolux: bombastisch.


----------



## Erroll (11. Juli 2011)

Ansprechverhalten ist durchweg gut. Ich kann es selbst leider nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich den Rahmen nur mit dem gepushten RP 23 kenne. Das Losbrechmoment ist auf jeden Fall nochmal ein gutes Stück geringer, als an meinem Rad. Allerdings hinkt der Vergleich etwas, da zwei völlig unterschiedliche Systeme. Ich würde bei Push mal meine Probleme schildern und anfragen, was sie dagegen machen können. Danach würde ich mich dann entscheiden. Aber dies hier nur als Tip am Rande. 
Eigentlich gehört sowas auch in den V.SX Thread und nicht hier ins Wartezimmer.


----------



## bascopeach (11. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch entschieden. Nächsten Monat wird der Fox Van gekauft und zu Toxoholics zwecks Umbau gschickt. Die gabel wird direkt mitgegeben. Ich bin ja aml gespannt....



WO ist der "gefällt mir" Button!!!




akami schrieb:


> 3. Was nützen mir 180mm, wenn ich am Heck nur 160mm und mir damit zusätzlich noch  die Geometrie verschandel?



Was das angeht sollte die 180er die Geo an sich nicht groß ändern, da sich ja einiges der Technik im unteren Teil der Gabel befindet, und die Steckachse ja weiter nach oben gerückt ist... Hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen "gefährliches Halbwissen", prüf das mal nach... (wenn du magst)


----------



## bascopeach (11. Juli 2011)

Übrigens wäre das der Sattel meiner Träume, aber ich finde den so: schwarz über schwarz +schwarzes Gestell nicht zu kaufen 

Kann mir einer vielleicht helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (11. Juli 2011)

Weiß nicht wie hoch die Talas baut, aber mit einer 170er Lyrik und externem Steuersatz baut das wahrscheinlich genauso hoch. Das mehr an sag ist auch noch zu beachten. Der Hinterbau hat eh bißchen mehr als 160mm federweg. 
Willst du einen dämpfer mit externem AGB verbauen? 
Ein gepushter Monarch rt3 sollte der beste Kompromiss sein, und preislich auch hoch interessant!


----------



## MoP__ (11. Juli 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> leergewicht meinerseits 96kg - 600er feder. die 550er war n tickn zu soft. höher als 600 würd ich selbst aber nicht gehen.



Da beim SR das Übersetzungsverhältnis 1:2,67 ist (FR 1:3,15)
komme ich dann bei 70kg auf eine ~350-375er Feder im SR.

Eine 400er hab ich sowieso noch da, also werde ich wohl eine 350er bestellen. Dann kann ich ausprobieren.

Noch mehr Erfahrungen?


----------



## phil-france (12. Juli 2011)

I'm still waiting my Vsr ... ordered April 28 ...
I hope not to be disappointed at the reception


----------



## BierSteige23 (12. Juli 2011)

Fahre am V.FR mit ca. 78kg "leergewicht" eine 500er.
Das harmoniert für mich ganz gut mit der Boxxer und ist immernoch eher auf der straffen Seite. 
Die 550er war mir ZU hart.
450er habe ich noch nicht getestet..dürfte dann vermutlich sehr soft sein und werde ich erstmal auch nicht probieren.


----------



## MoP__ (12. Juli 2011)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> Fahre am V.FR mit ca. 78kg "leergewicht" eine 500er.
> Das harmoniert für mich ganz gut mit der Boxxer und ist immernoch eher auf der straffen Seite.
> Die 550er war mir ZU hart.
> 450er habe ich noch nicht getestet..dürfte dann vermutlich sehr soft sein und werde ich erstmal auch nicht probieren.



Für das SR umgerechnet komme ich mit 70kg dann auf eine "380er" Feder.
Das stimmt ja recht gut überein.

Sicherlich ist es eine Milchmädchenrechnung, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch, dass entweder die 350er oder eine der vorhandenen 400er oder 450er passt.
Oder ich bau doch mal den Vivid in Länge 222x70mm ein


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Juli 2011)

phil-france schrieb:


> I'm still waiting my Vsr ... ordered April 28 ...
> I hope not to be disappointed at the reception




11 Weeks? That's a long time. I think some other guys already got theirs faster. Did you want any special components that are currently not available or why does it take so long?


----------



## phil-france (13. Juli 2011)

they wanted  to deliver the bike with the Fox shock or  Vivid spring.. but I prefer to wait one to two weeks longer to receive the bike with Vivid air..


----------



## Broenner (13. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Pushtuning war mir noch kein Begriff. Bauen die denn auch auf einen externen Ausgleichsbehälter um?
> 
> 2. Ja mit dem Öl habe ich auch schon gehört (5WT). Ich dachte nur, wenn ich mich schon an die wende, mache cih ein komplettpaket daraus.


 
Welches MOTORöl kommt da genau rein, ich habe noch zusatzöl daheim der liter 27euro vll sollte ich das mal in meine totem tun da läuft die noch geiler als jetzt schon.


----------



## Broenner (13. Juli 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Toxo wird dir an deiner Gabel lediglich das Fluid gegen das neue green Fluid tauschen. Dazu gibts noch nen Service, den du immer bezahlen musst. Deine Gabel ist doch noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt! Würde ich nicht machen. Wenn du unbedingt Geld los werden willst, schicke ich dir später meine Bankdaten.  Schau mal in den Talas Thread. Es gibt sogar ein Video auf deutsch zu dem Öl-Tausch. Es ist relativ simpel. Die W Zahl des Öls ist ziemlich egal. Nimm was du im Keller findest. Sinnvoll ist es nur synthetisches Öl zu verwenden, da dies nicht so sehr auf Kälte reagiert.
> Beim Dämpfer hab ich eigentlich von deinem RP23 gesprochen. Angeblich ist der wohl ganz gut zu tunen. Zumindest meinten die Leute von Push das zu meinem Kollegen.


 
Hey nicht egal akami wenn schon bitte 5w30vollsyntetisch und mit 10% 
MATHY hochleistungsöl das ist einer der besten zusatzöle das man kaufen kann du wirst sehen damit läuft dann deine talas wie butter. Aber ich bin ja immer so dumm


----------



## Erroll (13. Juli 2011)

Es ist völlig egal, welche Viskosität das Öl hat. Stink normales Motoröl reicht vollkommen, da es nur schmieren soll und nichts anderes. Syntetisches Öl ist von Vorteil. Warum, weshalb und wieso hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben.  Ob du nun ein 10er, 5er, oder ein 0er Öl nimmst, ist völlig egal. Ein gesunder Menschenverstand nimmt das, was er vom letzten Ölwechsel noch im Restekanister aus dem Keller hat. Hauptsache kein Gabelöl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (13. Juli 2011)

Ich nehm Gabelöl, weil ich's noch im Keller hab;-)


----------



## Erroll (13. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Ich nehm Gabelöl, weil ich's noch im Keller hab;-)



Kannst du natürlich machen. Allerdings besitzt Gabelöl nicht so gute Schmiereigenschaften wie ein Motoröl, da es ja hauptsächlich dämpfen soll. Hier ging es ja darum die Talas etwas lebendiger zu machen und dies schaffst du eben nur mit nem Öl, das auch ordentlich schmiert und dafür gemacht ist zu schmieren.


----------



## CMaax (13. Juli 2011)

servus! ich weiß das gehört eigentlich nicht in diesen thread, aber kann mir mal bitte jemand kurz beschreiben was man unter dem losbrechverhalten eines dämpfers versteht?! habe diesen ausdruck hier zum ersten mal gelesen...


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich hat das nichts mit Moment zu tun sondern nur mit Kraft.
Das ist die Kraft die man aufwenden muss um die Gabel in Bewegung zu setzen, ähnlich der Haftreibung zwischen zwei Festkörpern.


----------



## eikee (13. Juli 2011)

Nabend Jungs!

Nen Kommilitone von mir hat interesse an nem Bike. Eigentlich lief alles auf das Canyon Strive 9.0 mit Hammerschmidt hinaus jedoch gibts das nicht mehr. Mit im Gespräch war auch das Votec V.SX für um die 3k konfiguriert. Dazu wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr das im Vergleich mit dem Strive seht. Hat das V.SX eine Bikeparkfreigabe bzw kann mein Kumpel mit seinen 90KG es auchmal krachen lassen auf ruppigeren trails und auchmal nen Drop nehmen? Falls nicht wollte ich mal fragen wie uphill-tauglich das V.SR ist. Ist das mit dem Torque von Canyon zu vergleichen? Ich selbst fahre das Torque Trailflow mit 170/180 und komme eigentlich überall hoch, wenn auch nicht in Bestzeit.

Vielen Danl für die Infos!


----------



## bascopeach (13. Juli 2011)

eikee schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs!
> 
> Nen Kommilitone von mir hat interesse an nem Bike. Eigentlich lief alles auf das Canyon Strive 9.0 mit Hammerschmidt hinaus jedoch gibts das nicht mehr. Mit im Gespräch war auch das Votec V.SX für um die 3k konfiguriert. Dazu wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr das im Vergleich mit dem Strive seht. Hat das V.SX eine Bikeparkfreigabe bzw kann mein Kumpel mit seinen 90KG es auchmal krachen lassen auf ruppigeren trails und auchmal nen Drop nehmen? Falls nicht wollte ich mal fragen wie uphill-tauglich das V.SR ist. Ist das mit dem Torque von Canyon zu vergleichen? Ich selbst fahre das Torque Trailflow mit 170/180 und komme eigentlich überall hoch, wenn auch nicht in Bestzeit.
> 
> Vielen Danl für die Infos!



Ich hab heute direkt neben meinem SX ein Strive gesehen und fand den Unterschied schon gewaltig, da stehen sich mMn. ein AM und ein Enduro gegenüber! Also mitm Strive in Park?....

Das SX hat ne Parkfreigabe, aber die Ansage zu Parks ist das SR, ich hab damals an Votec auch deshalb geschrieben, aber hab mich wegen Agilität dann doch für das SX entschieden. Uphill mit dem Lockout im DT Swiss natürlich traumhaft! Und das runterbrettern am WE war mitm SX auch bombig!! 

Zum SR kann ich nix sagen außer dass ich es auch saugeil finde


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juli 2011)

broenner, tu dir nen gefallen und fass da nix an. du kriegst das klein. ausserdem ist das shice egal wie teuer das öl ist. es soll schmieren.


----------



## eikee (13. Juli 2011)

@bascopeach:  danke für die schnelle Antwort. Also meinst du, dass das Strive "leichter" bzw AllMountiger als das V.SX ist oder andersrum?

Hat sonst noch jemand was dazu zu sagen? Wäre super!


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juli 2011)

also, rein vom gefühl her würde ich das strive in die kategorie des scott ransom einordnen. welches ich hatte/habe. kann gutgehen mit park, auf dauer wird er aber nicht glücklich werden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eikee (13. Juli 2011)

ok. also es ist ja auch nicht so, dass er hauptsächlich im Park fährt. Das neue Rad sollte einfach nur eine kleine Park-Reserve haben um ab und an mal (vllt so 2x/halbes Jahr) sowas zu fahren. Hauptsächlich werden dann AM/Enduro Touren gefahren. so 80% denk ich mal.


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juli 2011)

dann sollte ein sx bestimmt hinhauen.


----------



## MoP__ (14. Juli 2011)

Aktueller Status:

- keine 350er Feder lieferbar (an sich kein Problem)
- Lyrik DH in schwarz nicht vorrätig, stattdessen weiß
- Versand erfolgt noch heute, per Nachnahme

Das mit der Gabel stört mich etwas, ich bin kein Fan weißer Teile.

Bei Votec ist es fast wie bei Trabant.
Man ist froh wenn man endlich eins hat, egal welche Farbe


----------



## bascopeach (14. Juli 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Aktueller Status:
> 
> - keine 350er Feder lieferbar (an sich kein Problem)
> - Lyrik DH in schwarz nicht vorrätig, stattdessen weiß
> ...



Das hat mich sowas von gestört, ich hatte Glück, die letzte Lyrik RC2 DH vorrätig, puh!! Aber wenn du ne schwarze möchtest würde ich warten, die sieht einfach umwerfend aus!!


----------



## bascopeach (14. Juli 2011)

eikee schrieb:


> @bascopeach:  danke für die schnelle Antwort. Also meinst du, dass das Strive "leichter" bzw AllMountiger als das V.SX ist oder andersrum?
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand was dazu zu sagen? Wäre super!



Das Strive ist definitiv AMiger als das SX und wie für den Park gemacht sah es auch nicht aus, ich würde echt das SX nehmen, mehr Reserven, 1000x geilere Optik und geile Uphill-Qualitäten.

Und die Schwester muss er dann auch nicht ins Puff schicken


----------



## akami (14. Juli 2011)

So ich warte jetzt auch wieder auf Teile für mein SX:

1. 34Z Titan Kettenblatt
2. 20Z Titankettenblatt
3. Goodridge Bremsleitungen V/H
4. Trickstuff Bremsflüssigkeit
5. NOKKON Schaltzüge
6. Leitungsverlegung
7. Sobald verfügbar Trickstuff XTR-Bridge

Und gleich wird geklärt, ob ich mir einen FOX VAN kaufe und den umbauen lasse. Dann würde ich nämlich noch zusätzlich darauf warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (14. Juli 2011)

Was für'n Dämpfer genau? Was daran umbauen? 
Der Rest der liste ist passend zu deinem Rad, aber echt Titan Kettenblätter? Was kostet sowas? Verschleiss?


----------



## akami (14. Juli 2011)

1. Fox - Van RC Dämpfer - 2011, geplanter Umbau: Ausgleichsbehälter extern, Titanfeder
2. Ich komme günstiger an die Blätter ran. Verschleiß soll sich ja angeblich dadurch minimieren.
3. Die Leitungen/Schaltzüge kommen in silber
4. Ich habe einen Bekannten mit CNC-Fräse, der soll mit noch mal ne hübsche Schwinge basteln.


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juli 2011)

ich werd krankenpfleger....! die kohle scheint zu stimmen


----------



## bascopeach (14. Juli 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Fox - Van RC Dämpfer - 2011, geplanter Umbau: Ausgleichsbehälter extern, Titanfeder
> 2. Ich komme günstiger an die Blätter ran. Verschleiß soll sich ja angeblich dadurch minimieren.
> 3. Die Leitungen/Schaltzüge kommen in silber
> 4. Ich habe einen Bekannten mit CNC-Fräse, der soll mit noch mal ne hübsche Schwinge basteln.



Ich kann die Fotos kaum erwarten!!


----------



## akami (14. Juli 2011)

O.K. Toxoholics baut nicht mehr um. Also dann werde ich wohl meinen Dämpfer in die Hände von Push legen.

@ Randy:
ich bin doch "Gesundheits- und KRankenpfleger mit Weiterbildung zum sozial-pädagogischen Praxisanleiter im Gesundheitswesen mit Zusatzqualifikationen" - Also ich darf doch bitten


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juli 2011)

das könnt ich auch  ... wobei, in 2 Jahren ist meine Schule rum, dann gehts in die nächste Runde.


----------



## akami (14. Juli 2011)

So ich werde mal in die Stadt, meine Ausbildung zwingt mich mir ein LAptop zu kaufen *grml* Vielelciht gibt es da ja auch was von Votec und ohne lange Lieferzeit, denn 16.5 Wochen kann ich auf das Ding net warten


----------



## gotboost (14. Juli 2011)

Also wie soll den der der Dämpfer da reinpassen (welche Richtung)? Es geht nicht! Schau dir mal an wie wenig platz an der Aufnahme der hinterbauschwinge ist!


----------



## MoP__ (14. Juli 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Das hat mich sowas von gestört, ich hatte Glück, die letzte Lyrik RC2 DH vorrätig, puh!! Aber wenn du ne schwarze möchtest würde ich warten, die sieht einfach umwerfend aus!!



Wenn ich unbedingt ne schwarze Gabel möchte, baue ich einfach die Boxxer ein, die bei mir im Schuppen wartet


----------



## Broenner (14. Juli 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> broenner, tu dir nen gefallen und fass da nix an. du kriegst das klein. ausserdem ist das shice egal wie teuer das öl ist. es soll schmieren.


 
Junge meinste ich  wäre dummmm oder was meinste ich nehm meine gabel auseinander ich ganzbestimmt nicht.

EIn gutes öl ist immer besser schütte mal ein baumarktöl in den motor und ein vollsyn----- mit mathy zusatz dazu du wirst den unterschied auf allllllefälle spüren der motor spricht besser an und der sprichtverbrauch fällt auch. Kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (14. Juli 2011)

Wie heißen die Sendungen, HSE 24?


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Junge meinste ich  wäre dummmm oder was meinste ich nehm meine gabel auseinander ich ganzbestimmt nicht.
> 
> EIn gutes öl ist immer besser schütte mal ein baumarktöl in den motor und ein vollsyn----- mit mathy zusatz dazu du wirst den unterschied auf allllllefälle spüren der motor spricht besser an und der sprichtverbrauch fällt auch. Kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen.
> 
> Danke



Alter, peil's mal. Wir reden hier von optimierter Schmierung einer Fahrradgabel und nicht von Motoren. Der Unterschied sollte hinreichend bekannt sein!

Edit: und ja, um die gabel fluffiger zu machen reicht billiges baumarktöl.


----------



## Broenner (14. Juli 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Alter, peil's mal. Wir reden hier von optimierter Schmierung einer Fahrradgabel und nicht von Motoren. Der Unterschied sollte hinreichend bekannt sein!
> 
> Edit: und ja, um die gabel fluffiger zu machen reicht billiges baumarktöl.


 
ALTER PEILS MAL. ICh rede von mir selbst ich selbst würde keine baumarktöl reinschütten . ISt aber jeden seines.

Sagtma kann mir mal einer eine einfache lösung sagen um meinen dämpfer aufzupumpen. Das stresst langsam ich fumele c.a 10min an dem teil dranrum bis ich mal das ventil drauf geschraubt habe.


----------



## gotboost (14. Juli 2011)

Alter schon ma garnicht. Gibt dir Mühe beim draufschrauben oder hol dir nen Adapter, glaub von reset gibt's da was.


----------



## Newmi (14. Juli 2011)

"Alter" geht wirklich nicht, und dann auch noch BRÜLLEN!
Wenn ich diesen Gossen-Slang schon lese, oder geschweige denn höre, könnt ich schon mit der hölzernen Hausordnung drauf loskloppen!!


----------



## Erroll (15. Juli 2011)

Es gibt zum Glück noch die ignore Funktion.... Manch einer lernt es einfach nie.


----------



## Broenner (15. Juli 2011)

newmi schrieb:


> "alter" geht wirklich nicht, und dann auch noch brüllen!
> Wenn ich diesen gossen-slang schon lese, oder geschweige denn höre, könnt ich schon mit der hölzernen hausordnung drauf loskloppen!!


 

ok leute, 

ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen in diesem forum die ich zu stark gestresst habe oder sonstiges.  

Lasst uns doch frieden schliessen. Wir alle wieder hier


----------



## MoP__ (15. Juli 2011)

Ich habe vorhin Post bekommen. Mein SR war drin.
Entgegen meiner Bestellung war kein Angleset verbaut, es wurde aber auch nicht berechnet. Der Lenkwinkel scheint mir aber ziemlich passend.
Anstelle der E2000 wurden FR2050 Laufräder geliefert, was natürlich recht positiv ist. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob sie farblich passen.
Die Schaltung ist X9 10fach wie bestellt, Dämpfer und Gabel tun ihren Dienst.

Bilder gibts aber (frühestens) morgen


----------



## Broenner (15. Juli 2011)

mop schrieb:


> ich habe vorhin post bekommen. Mein sr war drin.
> Entgegen meiner bestellung war kein angleset verbaut, es wurde aber auch nicht berechnet. Der lenkwinkel scheint mir aber ziemlich passend.
> Anstelle der e2000 wurden fr2050 laufräder geliefert, was natürlich recht positiv ist. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob sie farblich passen.
> Die schaltung ist x9 10fach wie bestellt, dämpfer und gabel tun ihren dienst.
> ...


 
ich bittte um ein kleines bild bittttttteeeeeeeeee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (16. Juli 2011)

Bitte sehr:





Gefällt mir selbst ziemlich gut.
Aber eine schwarze Gabel und vor allem Kurbel wären eigentlich Pflicht.

Veränderungen bisher:
- Latex Schläuche eingebaut
- 90(!)mm Vorbau durch 75er ersetzt, es wird aber eher so auf 60mm hinauslaufen
- Kettenstreben eingepackt


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2011)

sehr geil die farbkombi. konnts mir nicht so ganz vorstellen mit den roten felgen, sieht aber sehr scharf aus. 
aber 90er Vorbau??? hamse jetzt netmal mehr die richtigen 50er vorbauten, dass se jetzt anfangen komplett falsche teile zu montieren?

tante edit sagt: japs, gabel und kurbel müssen schwarz... krass find ich: die einen wollen weiss, kriegen se net. die anderen schwarz, dann gibz weiss.... komisch das.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2011)

sagmal, das ist doch die holzfeller singlekurbel?! war die kefü dabei?


----------



## MoP__ (16. Juli 2011)

Durch das Orange/Gold an Laufrädern, Bremsen und Reifen beißt es sich gar nicht so wie erwartet.
Eigentlich wollte ich die Räder gleich verkaufen, aber so bleiben sie wohl doch.

Es ist ein L Rahmen, insofern ist ein etwas längerer Vorbau üblich.
Aber wie man dann gleich einen 90er dranschrauben kann ist mir schleierhaft. Ich hatte so mit 70mm gerechnet.



Ransom Andy schrieb:


> sagmal, das ist doch die holzfeller singlekurbel?! war die kefü dabei?


 
Ich hab mich auch gewundert, aber die KeFü war einfach mit dabei 

Edit: Mir fällt grad auf, dass die Rubber Queens in der Tubeless Variante sind. Das ist natürlich totaaal sinnvoll.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2011)

hab auch nen l-rahmen. allerdings ein vfr. beim vsr würd dann ein 70er vorbau auch sinn machen. beim vfr überleg ich von 50 auf 60mm aufzurüsten.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2011)

jetzt noch nen sattel mit südstaaten flagge und du hast den perfekten general lee 

static.pagenstecher.de/uploads/8/87/872/8722/gary_schneider_general_lee.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (16. Juli 2011)

Falls du deinen 50er Vorbau (Syntace?) loswerden willst, würde ich dir gern helfen ;-)


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2011)

isn holzfeller


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Juli 2011)

MoP schrieb:


>



GEILES BIKE, GEILE FARBCOMBI,...  FETTE SCHEI$$E  !!  

Mit was hast du denn die Streben "verpackt" ?? Lenkerband?


----------



## MoP__ (16. Juli 2011)

Wiegt der wirklich 190g? Das wär mir etwas viel.



<NoFear> schrieb:


> Mit was hast du denn die Streben "verpackt" ?? Lenkerband?



Mit alten, schwarzen Felgenbändern aus Oma's MIFA 
Und etwas Isolierband.

Nachtrag: Ein schwarze Kurbel ist geordert.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2011)

wenn du mit 190gr den holzfeller vorbau meinst..., tjoa.. will eh nen anderen. hab am hardtail einen wunderschönen rot eloxierten blk mrkt underboss. nur wird der nimmer in 31.8 angeboten 

mal sehen was ich sonst noch so finde. so langsam werd ich anfangen an der gewichtsschraube zu drehen, nachdem ich mich jetzt an das rad gewöhnt habe. viel wird jedoch wahrscheinlich nicht drin sein. kurbel evtl, vorbau... sonst seh ich nicht sehr viel potenzial (weil viele teile auch so bleiben sollen wie sie sind). hab für den parkbesuch noch ne einfache sattelstütze mit dem X0-sattel..... falls wer tipps hat die nicht viel kosten, immer her damit. andere gabel oder laufräder sind jetzt erst mal auf eis gelegt wegen 2 jahre technikerschule.


----------



## -Kali- (16. Juli 2011)

@MoP

das orange kommt echt gut rüber. Glückwunsch!
Ich kanns kaum mehr abwarten bis meins vor der Türe steht. Wie lang war deine Wartezeit?


----------



## Broenner (16. Juli 2011)

MEIN LIEBER FREUND SEHR heißes TEIL, die farbkombi ist gewargt. Wenn ich gewusst hätte das das orange so geil rüber kommt wäre das auch noch eine farbe für mich gewesen.  Lass doch die weiße gabel die steht dem teil gut find ich. Aber warum rote felgen. Und keinen DEEMAX also die silbernen das hätte ich so gemacht. 

ALL: SAGTMA leute sind eure bikes auch so anziehungsmagnete. EGAL wo ich hinfahre jeder dreht sich 2mal um ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2011)

> Aber warum rote felgen. Und keinen DEEMAX also die silbernen das hätte ich so gemacht.



Eigentlich wollte ich
die Räder gleich
verkaufen, aber so
bleiben sie wohl
doch.



> ALL: SAGTMA leute sind eure bikes auch so anziehungsmagnete. EGAL wo ich hinfahre jeder dreht sich 2mal um ist das bei euch auch so?



wenn ich an den leuten vorbeidroppe, schon


----------



## MoP__ (16. Juli 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> Ich kanns kaum mehr abwarten bis meins vor der Türe steht. Wie lang war deine Wartezeit?



Vom 8. Mai bis gestern.


----------



## Broenner (16. Juli 2011)

NEE Ransom Andy, ich mein auf dem Weg zum Trail oder Abends nachdem trail bei der EISDIElE;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn dich die Leute ansprechen, fährst du zu langsam mr. votec v.fr 2011 ...

Zur Anmerkung: 
Hab mir bewusst ein "Sportgerät" gekauft und kein "Anziehungsmagnet". 

Empfinde sowas eher "lästig". Irgendwelchen ahnungslosen Spacken das Bike erklären... zu guter letzt dann noch saublöde Fragen àla: "Und.. darf ich mal fahren?"


----------



## starvald (17. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> ALL: SAGTMA leute sind eure bikes auch so anziehungsmagnete. EGAL wo ich hinfahre jeder dreht sich 2mal um ist das bei euch auch so?



Bist Du sicher, dass das nicht vor allem an Deinem guten Aussehen liegt? Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass Deine lockere und reife Art ziemlich anziehend auf Frauen wirkt! Und wenn so einer dann noch auf einem 3000 Bike daherkommt...das is wie nen Porsche an der Ampel!


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## Ransom Andy (17. Juli 2011)

seid ihr gehässig.... tzzztzzz.


----------



## Broenner (17. Juli 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass das nicht vor allem an Deinem guten Aussehen liegt? Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass Deine lockere und reife Art ziemlich anziehend auf Frauen wirkt! Und wenn so einer dann noch auf einem 3000 Bike daherkommt...das is wie nen Porsche an der Ampel!


 
Ehmm da hast du recht no fear alle gaffen wie die affen  dem teil hinterher wie ob die noch nie ein rad gesehen haben das ist nervig find ich. Dazu noch immer die selbe frage : DARF ICH MAl FAHREN ?
Dadrauf antworte ich immer : KAUF DIR SELBST EINS DANN KANNST DU FAHREN.


----------



## Broenner (17. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ehmm da hast du recht no fear alle gaffen wie die affen  dem teil hinterher wie ob die noch nie ein rad gesehen haben das ist nervig find ich. Dazu noch immer die selbe frage : DARF ICH MAl FAHREN ?
> Dadrauf antworte ich immer : KAUF DIR SELBST EINS DANN KANNST DU FAHREN.


 
UND NOCH WAS NOFEAR meinst du etwa ich will ein ANZIEHUNGSMAGNET? ICh lege bestimmt nicht 3000,00 hin um damit rumzuposen.  UND zu langsam fahr ich eig nie nur wenn manch anderen spaken mir den weg versperrren oder mich ausfragen.
SO jetz ist bitte wieder schicht im schacht.


----------



## Broenner (17. Juli 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass das nicht vor allem an Deinem guten Aussehen liegt? Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass Deine lockere und reife Art ziemlich anziehend auf Frauen wirkt! Und wenn so einer dann noch auf einem 3000 Bike daherkommt...das is wie nen Porsche an der Ampel!


 
SO JETZT ZU DIR:

1. Woher willst du wissen wie ich aussehe ? 

2. Wie willst du mich beurteilen wenns du mich noch nie gesehen bzw getroffen oder mit mir geredet hast?

3. ICh mag kein Porsche.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## Broenner (17. Juli 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


>


 
Könntest du bitte wörter verwenden

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (17. Juli 2011)

Kinners, stellt euch doch bitte mal ne Runde unter die kalte Dusche! =)


----------



## bascopeach (17. Juli 2011)

seh ich auch so (dusche)

aber das kindergarten-gepose und dann nicht mal merken das man nur verarscht wird und daraufhin dann den fred mit zig antworten zuspammen nervt so langsam auch mich!

back to topic please!! ich schau in keine richtung 

ich freu mich auf jeden fall schon sehr auf news von akami!!

P.S.: @ akami: die mixmaster machen sich übrigens echt geil!


----------



## Broenner (17. Juli 2011)

Sama wo bin ich hier eig.  ICh stell nur eine frage UND SOFORT WERDE ICH WIEDER BESCHULDIGT VON NO FEAR UND STARVALD.


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Juli 2011)

Du solltest halt mal lernen einfach drüber zu stehen.

Geärgert wird nur wer sich ärgern lässt.


----------



## Broenner (18. Juli 2011)

Nee Sasse82 das nervt mich tierisch wenn ich hier eine frage stelle das sofort alles auf mich bezogen wird. Find ich nur traurig


----------



## giles (18. Juli 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> ...
> 
> back to topic please!! ich schau in keine richtung
> 
> ...



Er hat weder DEINE noch ANDERE Seiten angeschaut. Sondern indirekt ALLE angelinst.

Der Einzige der aufgejault hat, warst allerdings du. Schlechtes Gewissen, getroffen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (18. Juli 2011)

ICh schlechts gewissen weshalb den ? ist ja mal wieder lächerlich.


----------



## gotboost (18. Juli 2011)

Fresse halten, aber alle, das nervt so!! Kommt doch nix bei raus!?


----------



## bascopeach (19. Juli 2011)

Moin freunde.

Hab gestern meine ersten 2. Abwürfe mit dem SX hinter mir, mir hats gleich mal die "The One" verdreht und der Bremshebel hat sich leicht verbogen, den konnte ich zurückbiegen, muss ich aber nochmal genau anschauen.

An der One sind ja auch Magnesium-Schrauben für die Klemmung verbaut oder? 
Als wir damals im Store in Stuttgart waren hat sich da auch beim montieren eine verabschiedet (nach zu kommt ab) aber das ging ganz leicht

Ich hab keinen Bock dass mir die Bremse mal aufm Trail abbricht weil die Schraube fazt, da will ich mal stabiler nachrüsten, keine Sorge ich klemm das Ding nicht bis zum geht nicht mehr, lieber sie dreht sich weg als das sie bricht...

deshalb wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr wisst was für Schrauben ich da kaufen könnte um die goldenen Magnesium Schrauben zu ersetzen... Lieb wären mir sehr stabile Schrauben, keine Ahnung was da angesagt ist, Titan? Bestenfalls schwarz eloxiert.

P.S.: Und nur für den Fall der Fälle, kann man auch n neuen Bremshebel kaufen? Wenn ja wo und was muss ich da berappen, im Netz bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer geworden...


----------



## philluck (19. Juli 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass das nicht vor allem an Deinem guten Aussehen liegt? Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass Deine lockere und reife Art ziemlich anziehend auf Frauen wirkt! Und wenn so einer dann noch auf einem 3000 Bike daherkommt...das is wie nen Porsche an der Ampel!



made my day


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Juli 2011)

@basco: titan lässt sich nicht elixieren. wenn, dann brauchst Du elox. Aluschrauben. am besten aus sogen. Flugzeugalu.


----------



## bascopeach (19. Juli 2011)

da haste recht, wobei ich so n anthrazit wie es titan-schrauben haben auch ganz geil fände, würde ganz gut zur HS passen 

Weißt du zufällig wo ich sowas bekommen kann? Und weiß wer zufällig was für ne Schraube das genau sein soll? Bezeichnung oder so? Oder muss ich eine abschrauben und damit losziehen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Juli 2011)

ich tippe mal auf M4er Schrauben um die 20mm lang. rausschrauben, messen und bestellen. schau mal bei ebay oder conrad electronics in der rubrik modellbau, speziell flugmodelle. da gibz die dollschden dinger.


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. Juli 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> (...) P.S.: Und nur für den Fall der Fälle, kann man auch n neuen Bremshebel kaufen? Wenn ja wo und was muss ich da berappen, im Netz bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer geworden...



- Bremshebel
- Bremshebelschelle

Die Schrauben sind übrigens M4 x 15.

Ansonsten wende dich mal an akami, der hat das Wechseln auch durch, nachdem er seine zerlegt hat.. 

Tante Edith:
Titan Schrauben in Schwarz und richtigem Durchmesser
Hätte da noch mehr Links, die findest du aber beim Suchen auch alle hier im Forum.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (19. Juli 2011)

Hi ich wollt mich auch hier melden da ich auch zu den Wartenden gehöre 

Mein Rad wird ein V.Fr selbstkonfiguriert.. 

Lieferzeitpunkt laut Votec (hab gerade nachgefragt): ~8.08
Bestelldatum: 10.06

Schöne Grüße


----------



## -Kali- (19. Juli 2011)

Neuigkeiten von Fr. Nehm: Rahmengrösse M beim V.SR erst Mitte August wieder verfügbar.

Verdammt, nochmal 3-4 Wochen warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (19. Juli 2011)

Bei mir gab es leider auch zwei ungewünschte Änderungen.

1. V.XM Größe L gar nicht mehr in Anodized-Black lieferbar -> Pulver mit gleicher Farbgebung.
2. DT-Swiss XMM140 erst wieder ab Oktober lieferbar (das letzte vorhandene Exemplar hatte Probleme und konnte nicht verbaut werden) -> als Ersatz kommt nun eine XMC140 drauf. Carbon-Gabel an einem All-Mountain, ich bin noch etwas skeptisch aber auch gespannt drauf.

Zum Glück ändert sich aber immerhin der Liefertermin nicht.


----------



## nightprowler (19. Juli 2011)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es leider auch zwei ungewünschte Änderungen.
> 
> 1. V.XM Größe L gar nicht mehr in Anodized-Black lieferbar -> Pulver mit gleicher Farbgebung.
> 2. DT-Swiss XMM140 erst wieder ab Oktober lieferbar (das letzte vorhandene Exemplar hatte Probleme und konnte nicht verbaut werden) -> als Ersatz kommt nun eine XMC140 drauf. Carbon-Gabel an einem All-Mountain, ich bin noch etwas skeptisch aber auch gespannt drauf.
> ...



Keine Skepsis,am meinem alten war ne DT Carbon verbaut und an meinem nächsten kommt wieder eine DT Carbon dran.

Würde ich auch an Deiner Stelle nicht mehr ändern,geile Gabeln.

Uwe.


----------



## bascopeach (19. Juli 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> - Bremshebel
> - Bremshebelschelle
> 
> Die Schrauben sind übrigens M4 x 15.
> ...



Wahnsinn! Vielen Dank, die Schrauben von Tante Edith  würden gehen? Die sehen ja echt bombig aus!!


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. Juli 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Vielen Dank, die Schrauben von Tante Edith  würden gehen? Die sehen ja echt bombig aus!!



Größe sollten passen. Ansonsten:
- Speedware Bike Parts

Und wie gesagt, das Forum ist voll von Links. Gerade bei den Leichtbauern, die verbauen mehr Titan. Aber da es Titanschraubensätze für die Bremsscheibe gibt, würde ich mir da schon einmal keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Sasse82 (20. Juli 2011)

Jeah, nun ist es bei mir auch so weit!
Heute habe ich mein Baby in Stuggi abgeholt! 

3 Änderungen, davon finde ich zwei negativ:

1. Farbe anodized nicht verfügbar, mit normalem Lack nachempfunden, nun kommt die Schrift aber überhaupt nicht aus.
2. XMC statt XMM Federgabel, bisher bin ich guter Dinge.
3. Bei der XMC ist kein Remote Lock Out dabei, bei der XMM wäre er dabei gewesen, finde ich etwas ärgerlich.

Morgen geht es damit direkt zur Jungfernfahrt nach Saalbach, es kann sich also direkt beweisen! ;-)

Und hier noch die Bilder:


----------



## phil-france (20. Juli 2011)

the baby arrived today
He is doing well and weighs 15.9 kg to 780 cm in width
Dad is very happy

https://picasaweb.google.com/ayephilgoude/20110720VotecVsr?authkey=Gv1sRgCMLY9dbP8oKgNw#5631407715338139458


----------



## bascopeach (20. Juli 2011)

phil-france schrieb:


> the baby arrived today
> He is doing well and weighs 15.9 kg to 780 cm in width
> Dad is very happy
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/ayephilgoude/20110720VotecVsr?authkey=Gv1sRgCMLY9dbP8oKgNw#5631407715338139458



Very nice!! "jolie" is the wrong word, it´s more something like "f***ing awesome"


----------



## ChaosRaven (20. Juli 2011)

I would agree with ****ing awesome.


----------



## Broenner (20. Juli 2011)

phil-france schrieb:


> the baby arrived today
> He is doing well and weighs 15.9 kg to 780 cm in width
> Dad is very happy
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/ayephilgoude/20110720VotecVsr?authkey=Gv1sRgCMLY9dbP8oKgNw#5631407715338139458


 
15.9kg respect but my v.fr weighs with totem /VIVID air/ Avid elixir x0 breaks/ hammerschmidt/ reverb / syntace vector     16,9kg  and with pedals 17,4kg. 

Jetzt wieder auf deutsch ich glaub das eine kilo ist verzeibar. Weiß noch einer wie ich noch gewicht abspecken kann nur mal sone kleine frage:
Konfig ist:

TOTEM
VIVID AIR
X0 breaks
Hammerschmidt
syntace vector carbon
reverb
x0 sattel
crankbrother 5050XX pedals

SO meine frage wie kann ich noch gewicht sparen. Die gewichtsreduzierung ist mir eig nicht wichtig aber wäre cool wenn ich mit pedalen auf vll so 16,5-16,8kg kommen würde.

danke

gruß broenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (20. Juli 2011)

@ broenner

Das Kilo ist gleich gefunden, und liegt an einem Buchstaben: V."F"R zu V."S"R!!
Einfach mal genauer hinschauen!!
Und Du willst wissen, wie man "Gewicht sparen" kann kann, aber die "Gewichtsreduzierung eigentlich nicht wichtig" ist??
Beißt sich meines Erachtens nach!!

Aber damit Dir geholfen ist: Hammerschmidt gegen 2-fach, Reverb gegen Non-Hydraulik-Stütze, und evtl. noch am LRS (der aber nicht aufgezählt ist)!!


----------



## gotboost (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn sparen, dann immer am LRS. Ein paar 100gr. an unbewegten teilen bringt nix...


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Wenn sparen, dann immer am LRS. Ein paar 100gr. an unbewegten teilen bringt nix...



Denke auch, dass man beim LRS am meisten sparen kann! Vllt. noch andere Reifen und Schläuche verwenden.
Der LRS von Broenner sind die Deemax Ultimate --> Gewicht ca. 1970g


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Juli 2011)

@Sasse82: Das sind ja richtig geile Bilder von deinem neuen Votec. Wie aus nem Bikepornmag,...  Respekt 
Welche "Knipse" hast du dafür benutzt?


----------



## bascopeach (21. Juli 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> @Sasse82: Das sind ja richtig geile Bilder von deinem neuen Votec. Wie aus nem Bikepornmag,...  Respekt
> Welche "Knipse" hast du dafür benutzt?



Das dachte ich auch schon...Bombe!


----------



## i319 (21. Juli 2011)

@Sasse82: Hey Sasse, geniales Bike aber sag mal, wann hast du deines bestellt weil es schon da ist? Ich habe mein V.XM am 21.5. in Stuttgart bestellt und warte immer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (21. Juli 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass man beim LRS am meisten sparen kann! Vllt. noch andere Reifen und Schläuche verwenden.
> Der LRS von Broenner sind die Deemax Ultimate --> Gewicht ca. 1970g


 
Ist ja lieb und nett gemeint den laufradsatz zu ändern aber das würde ich nicht weil die deemax einfach bombe zum rest des rades passen 
trotzdem danke

Ehmm wisst ihr noch akami hatte doch mal was gesagt das man die hammerschmidt noch ein halbes kilo abspecken kann. wisst ihr vll noch wie das geht oder was der damit überhaupt gemeint hat.

Und no fear ich habe ja schon die fat albert wenns du leichtere reifen weist dann BITTTTTEEE melden.

gruß
brönner


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juli 2011)

broenner: du hast doch die Performance.. oder?


----------



## gotboost (21. Juli 2011)

Also 1ply reifen am dhler sind schon grenzwertig. Da ist nix zu holen. Kannst die Gabel auf Luft umbaun, und an der Hammerschmidt kannst ein halbes kg sparen wenn du sie & trigger abschraubst und eine singlering setup fährst, wozu das Rad auch gedacht ist.


----------



## gotboost (21. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr selbst am v.sx 2ply & leichte Schläuche. Weiß ja auch nicht wo und was ihr am fahren seid.


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juli 2011)

jo, aber die performance sind gewichtstechnisch schon ne frechheit. mit gescheiten FA in trailstar z.b. spart er etwa 400gr wenn ich das recht in erinnerung habe. meinetwegen noch nen nobby nic hinten drauf und gut. hammerschmidt wäre auch meine erste massnahme wenn ich mit aller gewalt gewicht sparen wollte.


----------



## gotboost (21. Juli 2011)

Allein wenn ich schon Fa lese an einem Rad mit 200mm federweg, aber Noby nic? Fahrt ihr Schotterwege? Naja, jeder wie er's mag. Kann nur den onza ibex dh empfehlen. Der is mit knapp 1kg ein Leichtgewicht für 2ply.


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Juli 2011)

ich persönlich würde den fa auf meinem vfr nicht fahren. geschweige denn den nobby nic. hab auf meinem rad die marys. auf meinem ransom war die kombi muddy vorne/albert hinten, auf dem trailbike fahre ich am liebsten albert vorne/nobby hinten. albert auf dem vfr wäre für mich als hinterrad nur von interesse, wenns auf lange trailtour geht. dann als pacestar.
die "empfehlung" fa vorne/nn hinten hab ich ausgesprochen, weil broenner von freeriden weit entfernt ist. das soll jetzt kein angriff sein sondern eine feststellung. mit steigender geschwindigkeit und wagemut kann man die reifenwahl dann ja optimieren. wer aber in erster linie auf trails tourt, auch mit nem vfr, braucht nicht wirklich fr oder dh schlappen.


----------



## Broenner (21. Juli 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde den fa auf meinem vfr nicht fahren. geschweige denn den nobby nic. hab auf meinem rad die marys. auf meinem ransom war die kombi muddy vorne/albert hinten, auf dem trailbike fahre ich am liebsten albert vorne/nobby hinten. albert auf dem vfr wäre für mich als hinterrad nur von interesse, wenns auf lange trailtour geht. dann als pacestar.
> die "empfehlung" fa vorne/nn hinten hab ich ausgesprochen, weil broenner von freeriden weit entfernt ist. das soll jetzt kein angriff sein sondern eine feststellung. mit steigender geschwindigkeit und wagemut kann man die reifenwahl dann ja optimieren. wer aber in erster linie auf trails tourt, auch mit nem vfr, braucht nicht wirklich fr oder dh schlappen.


 
Ok leute dank für die tipps aber unbedingt muss auch nicht abgespeckt werden. Und leichtere reifen sind mir glaub nach dem mittag auch egal.
Ja ransom ich fahr die perfomance und die habe ich heut voll an ihre grenzen gebracht nach einer hablen stunde hatte ich keine traktionkontrolle weder auf vorder weder auf hinterrrad fast  nach jedem sprung hingehauen.  Allerdings muss ich auch erwähnen heute war unser kleine trail zimmlich nass.  Jungs wisst vll einen reifen der richtig gut bei nässe und lehmigenboden ist aber sich auch gut bei trockenen wetter fahren lässt.

Frage: Sind bei euch auf em homespot auch solche egoisten und großkotzer. Und man ständig unter gruppenzwang steht.  Dieses problem habe ich leider bei denen geht es nicht ums fahren sondern ums DISSEN und ausslachen wenn man hinfällt oder eine doble z.b nicht fährt oder so.  Aus dem grund habe ich und 2-3 freunde einen eigenen kleinen trail gebaut der zu uns passt . 

VOTEC V.FR:  Also ich muss sagen das V:FR ist das geilste v.fr bike wo ich gefahren bin ich fühle mich mit dem teil einfach nur sicher . BIN HEUT zum erstenmal bei uns die funbox gefahren was ich nie mit meinem alten kotzbike verzeihung hibike gefahren wäre.

danke 

brönni


----------



## Newmi (21. Juli 2011)

@ br.... (wie auch immer)


> nach einer "hablen" stunde hatte ich keine traktionkontrolle


Mein Tip: Fahr in eine Werkstatt und lass den Fehlerspeicher auslesen, da muß was defekt sein!


> Sind bei euch auf em homespot auch solche egoisten und großkotzer


Nein, da man nicht immer auf dem selben Flecken Erde unterwegs ist!

P.S.: "Mein" V.FR ist das geilste V.FR das "ich" jemals gefahren bin!!

Bitte


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Juli 2011)

i319 schrieb:


> @Sasse82: Hey Sasse, geniales Bike aber sag mal, wann hast du deines bestellt weil es schon da ist? Ich habe mein V.XM am 21.5. in Stuttgart bestellt und warte immer noch?



Bei mir waren es nun gute 7 Wochen. Ruf doch einfach mal an, vielleicht liegt es ja an einzelnen Komponenten, weshalb es nicht weiter geht.

Grüße aus Saalbach

PS: Die X-Line war heute meine erste Schandtat mit dem neuen Bike. Meine Fresse... bei dem Matsch echt gemeingefährlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (21. Juli 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> @ br.... (wie auch immer)
> 
> Mein Tip: Fahr in eine Werkstatt und lass den Fehlerspeicher auslesen, da muß was defekt sein!
> 
> ...


 
Hey gute idee ich werde morgen gleich mal eine mercedes werkstatt aufsuchen . Obwohl die haben ja 24h service ich ruf gleich mal an und sag mein v.fr hat keine traktionskontrolle mehr.   Nee spass jetzt ehmm kennst du irgendwelche reifen.

Nein, da man nicht immer auf dem selben Flecken Erde unterwegs ist!
 DAS KAPIERE ICH NICHT bitte erkläre mal sag mal du warst doch der wo de rahmen schon gerissen ist oder der aus dem v.fr 2010 forum oder der der schon den 3rahmen hat.


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Wenn sparen, dann immer am LRS. Ein paar 100gr. an unbewegten teilen bringt nix...



Am meisten Gewicht lässt sich in der Regel beim Fahrer..


----------



## nightprowler (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo sasse 82,

das baby ist absolut heiß.

Bei anodized siehst Du auch nicht sehr viel mehr von dem Schriftzug.

Viel Spaß bei den Schluchten*******rn.


Uwe.


----------



## Broenner (21. Juli 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Am meisten Gewicht lässt sich in der Regel beim Fahrer..


 
DAS STIMMT ABER AUCH WENN ICH Z.b 10kilo abnehmen würde das soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich fett bin habe c.a 68kilo. da noch 10kilo weg bin ich bei 58kilo da spar ich mir ja das geld für das abspecken des rades. UNd da kann ich ja rechnen 17,9kilo minus 10kilo dann wiegt beim bike 7,9kilo also irgendwie wenn ich 10kilo abnehm versteht ihr mich oder sagens mir mla so dann wiegt das gesamtpacket 10kilo weniger.


----------



## Newmi (21. Juli 2011)

> ehmm kennst du irgendwelche reifen


Jep, kenn ich, aber die meisten nicht persönlich!
Und anstatt lang rumzufragen würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal die SuFu benutzen!!
Um aber etwas konstruktives beizutragen, werde ich Dir meine 
Reifenpaarung nennen: Vorne den "Conti Baron 2,5" und Hinten die "Muddy Mary 2,35"! Die Marry passt ganz gut, wenn man die Trails noch anfahren muß!!

Und Nein, ich bin nicht derjenige mit gebrochener/angerissener Kettenstrebe, und ich hab noch den ersten Rahmen! (ich fahr vielleicht auch wie ne #uschi)


----------



## Broenner (21. Juli 2011)

jaaa newmi lieber fahren wie ...uschi als hinter alles kaputt zu haben  weil sorry wenn jemand schon den dritten rahmen hat. kann was nicht stimmte jetzt mal errlich 

sag ma in dienem fotoalbum hast du auf deinem bild neber deinem schicken bike 3 schnaps stehen dann mal eine frage warum stehen die da nimmst du die immer mit zu fahren vll mal ein kleiner schluck und dann mal ein 7meter drop 
newmi nur spass gel nicht perlsönlich nehme


----------



## TschoX (21. Juli 2011)

Naja...2 Flaschen Schnaps ... Duffs gilt nich  - und schmeckt übrigens derb abgestanden... bääh 

Aber der Jacky  mmmhmm  ... die Flaschen stehn da, weil er jedesmal, wenn er die Rechnung sieht, ein-zwei Gläser kippen muss 


_________

hab ich eigentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich das geilste Bike der Welt hab ?


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Juli 2011)

dachte das hätte jmd anderes hier ausm thread


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Juli 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Hallo sasse 82,
> 
> das baby ist absolut heiß.
> 
> ...




Danke Uwe,

naja doch, ich habe mir eins im Laden angeschaut. Hier ist der Rahmen halt matt und der Schriftzug glänzend, das sieht man schon. Bei meinem ist alles die selbe Farbe, es ist also nur ein Relief.

Morgen machen wir die Big-5-Challenge. Wenn das Bike die 4 Tage überlebt wirds wohl auch nie nächsten Jahre überstehen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin froh wenn der Schriftzug NICHT so heraussticht. Am 14.06. Rahmen weiß und Dekor anthrazit bestellt ...


----------



## MarcKampmann (22. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,

@broenner
also ich fahre auch die FA auf meinem F.SR und bin recht zufrieden gewesen im Bikeurlaub (Saalbach-Hinterglemm), bei etwas feuchterem boden / Schlamm setzt sich der FA schnell zu, da sind dann die muddy marry besser. Das kannst du dir aber auch auf der Schwalbe website ansehen wozu welcher reifen besser geeignet ist, aber Suchmaschinen scheinst du ja zu meiden . 

Gruß aus Kroatien


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Juli 2011)

diese erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. selber reifen, selbe location


----------



## Broenner (22. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> @broenner
> also ich fahre auch die FA auf meinem F.SR und bin recht zufrieden gewesen im Bikeurlaub (Saalbach-Hinterglemm), bei etwas feuchterem boden / Schlamm setzt sich der FA schnell zu, da sind dann die muddy marry besser. Das kannst du dir aber auch auf der Schwalbe website ansehen wozu welcher reifen besser geeignet ist, aber Suchmaschinen scheinst du ja zu meiden .
> ...


 
Ja erstma Marc schönen urlaub noch 

Ja die reifen das find ich einfach nicht gut das die dinger nach 10minuten voll mit dreck sind keine gescheite kontrolle mehr über den bock so sollte es nicht sein .


----------



## MarcKampmann (22. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ja erstma Marc schönen urlaub noch
> 
> Ja die reifen das find ich einfach nicht gut das die dinger nach 10minuten voll mit dreck sind keine gescheite kontrolle mehr über den bock so sollte es nicht sein .



Es ist aber leider so beim FA, da kannst du nix dran ändern. Dafür ist der reifen nicht gemacht, ich kann dir nur noch mal ans Herz legen, guck auf die Schwalbe Website und Kauf dir ein 2. paar Reifen für schlammige trails wenn du damit nicht zurecht kommst.


----------



## Broenner (23. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Es ist aber leider so beim FA, da kannst du nix dran ändern. Dafür ist der reifen nicht gemacht, ich kann dir nur noch mal ans Herz legen, guck auf die Schwalbe Website und Kauf dir ein 2. paar Reifen für schlammige trails wenn du damit nicht zurecht kommst.



Ja habe ja geschAut aber wenn ich einen zweiten Satz kaufe dann brauch ich wieder einen 2satz laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (23. Juli 2011)

Brönner benutze die klassische, altehrwürdige Methode. => Entferne Manteltyp A von den Felgen und ziehe Manteltyp B auf.


----------



## MarcKampmann (23. Juli 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Brönner benutze die klassische, altehrwürdige Methode. => Entferne Manteltyp A von den Felgen und ziehe Manteltyp B auf.



Signed


----------



## nightprowler (23. Juli 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Brönner benutze die klassische, altehrwürdige Methode. => Entferne Manteltyp A von den Felgen und ziehe Manteltyp B auf.



Blödsinn,

man kaufe ein neues Bike,wenn der Reifen nicht paßt.


----------



## MarcKampmann (23. Juli 2011)

Das könnte bei akami so sein, der hat doch zu viel Kohle


----------



## Broenner (23. Juli 2011)

Ja aber es ist doch viel zu umständlich ständig die mäntel zu wechseln jungs 

frage: wisst ihr ein großen goggle wo  noch eine brille drunter passt 

ICH BITTE UM SINVOLLE ANTWORTEN 

danke 

br..,...


----------



## Broenner (23. Juli 2011)

Ransom andy du bist bist doch mal motocross gefahren stimmts ?

Seitenwagen oder SOLO
Weil bei uns hier ist wieder motocross seitenwagen WM.


----------



## Erroll (23. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ransom andy du bist bist doch mal motocross gefahren stimmts ?
> 
> Seitenwagen oder SOLO
> Weil bei uns hier ist wieder motocross seitenwagen WM.



Lieber Broenner, versuch doch einfach mal ein bisschen beim Thema zu bleiben und schreib nicht so viel off topic hier in diesem Thread. Du wurdest zwar schon ein paar mal darauf hingewiesen, aber vielleicht hast du es einfach überlesen. Gib dir doch bitte ein bisschen Mühe und benutze die Suchfunktion. Der Thread hier ist kein Chat. Thema Reifen Goggle, etc. gibts ohne Ende in den jeweiligen Unterforen. Dafür sind die nämlich da. Und für persönliche Fragen gibts die PN Funktion. Also bitte bemühe dich etwas. Ich bin mir sicher, auch du bekommst das hin


----------



## MarcKampmann (23. Juli 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, das ist hier das votec Wartezimmer noch mal als Hinweis und nicht der broenner ich Stelle 1000 Fragen Beitrag! Ich habe auch versucht ihm noch mal drauf hinzuweisen, das es im www Suchmaschinen gibt aber es hat leider nix gebracht da kam schon die nächste Frage.


----------



## Broenner (24. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, das ist hier das votec Wartezimmer noch mal als Hinweis und nicht der broenner ich Stelle 1000 Fragen Beitrag! Ich habe auch versucht ihm noch mal drauf hinzuweisen, das es im www Suchmaschinen gibt aber es hat leider nix gebracht da kam schon die nächste Frage.


 
ISt ja in ordnung ich habe nur mal was gefragt weil ich bei google nichts gefunden habe tut mir leid. Regt euch ab   Broenner ist jetzt traurig.


----------



## MarcKampmann (24. Juli 2011)

Das glaube ich dir nicht, dann hast du auch nicht richtig gesucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (24. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir nicht, dann hast du auch nicht richtig gesucht!



Ja ok


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> jaaa newmi lieber fahren wie ...uschi als hinter alles kaputt zu haben  weil sorry wenn jemand schon den dritten rahmen hat. kann was nicht stimmte jetzt mal errlich
> 
> sag ma in dienem fotoalbum hast du auf deinem bild neber deinem schicken bike 3 schnaps stehen dann mal eine frage warum stehen die da nimmst du die immer mit zu fahren vll mal ein kleiner schluck und dann mal ein 7meter drop
> newmi nur spass gel nicht perlsönlich nehme



Junge, meinst du nicht, dass Knuddels das richtige Forum für dich wäre?

Ich bin derjenige, der schon drei neue Rahmen hat. Vielleicht liegt das einfach nur daran, dass ich das Rad dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend nutze und nicht zum Eisdiele- und Forum-Posen oder Schulhof-Vorfahren hernehme. 

Vom Anschauen kann ein Rad natürlich nicht kaputt gehen!


----------



## Broenner (24. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Junge, meinst du nicht, dass Knuddels das richtige Forum für dich wäre?
> 
> Ich bin derjenige, der schon drei neue Rahmen hat. Vielleicht liegt das einfach nur daran, dass ich das Rad dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend nutze und nicht zum Eisdiele- und Forum-Posen oder Schulhof-Vorfahren hernehme.
> 
> Vom Anschauen kann ein Rad natürlich nicht kaputt gehen!


 
JUnge ist ja in ordnung aber jetzt mal wie können drei rahmen kaputt gehen springst du von 20meter klippen oder so  .

Nee ich bin kein eisdielenposer und aufen schulhof fahr ich auch nicht vor weil ich mein v.fr garnicht mit zur schule nehmen würde .


----------



## Broenner (24. Juli 2011)

Aber 3rahmen kaputt gehen ist schon häftig aber nehm es so wenigesten bekommst du immer ein unzerkratzten rahmen frag doch mal votec ob die dich sponsern wollen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Juli 2011)

Da habe ich leider überhaupt nichts von. Jedes Mal einschicken und warten auf einen neuen Rahmen dauert einen Monat. Dann kannst du dir ja ausmalen, wie lang ich bisher effektiv mit dem Radel fahren konnte (vor einem Jahr gekauft).

Wie gesagt: normaler Freeride-Bikepark-Einsatz. Ich bin weder Flat-Dropper noch Mosher.


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Juli 2011)

broenner: definiere bitte den begriff freeriden.

ich komme irgendwie nicht dahinter, wie du genau unterwegs sein willst.


----------



## Broenner (24. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider überhaupt nichts von. Jedes Mal einschicken und warten auf einen neuen Rahmen dauert einen Monat. Dann kannst du dir ja ausmalen, wie lang ich bisher effektiv mit dem Radel fahren konnte (vor einem Jahr gekauft).
> 
> Wie gesagt: normaler Freeride-Bikepark-Einsatz. Ich bin weder Flat-Dropper noch Mosher.


Ja ok normaler bikepark Einsatz ist böse davon dürfen keine drei rahmen brechen  Ich nehme meine Behauptungen zurück 

Andy du bist doch mal Motocross gefahren? Bei uns war nâmmlich gerade Motocross  Seitenwagen wm und veteranen rennen was bist du gefahren ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Juli 2011)

ich bin überwiegend enduro gefahren. aber keine rennen. lediglich auf hobby-niveau. und ein 24h stunden rennen hab ich mal mit nem team bestritten.


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Juli 2011)

Wenns mal ******* läuft dann richtig!

Mittwoch das Bike geholt, 3 Tage in den Alpen getestet, heute wieder auf dem Weg ins Werk... nun 4 Wochen auf Mängelbeseitigung warten. *grrrrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (26. Juli 2011)

Mein v.sr hat ne woche in den Alpen ausgehalten, nur die bremsbeläge sind hinüber! Was isn defekt bei dir wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Juli 2011)

Es lag ja auch nicht an den Alpen, das war alles mehr oder weniger vorher so bzw. wäre auch hier zuhause passiert, ich habe es halt erst Schritt für Schritt festgestellt.

- Schlechte Lackqualität, schon nach den wenigen Tagen zeigten sich viele kleine dünne Kratzer, überwiegend am Oberrohr, wo man es mal auf Trails in die Hand nimmt. Mir ist klar, dass das nicht Jahre lang wie neu aussehen wird, aber nach 3 Tagen?
- Schlecht ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr -> Tiefe Kratzer in Sattelstütze, weil ich auf den Alpentrails keine andere Wahl hatte als den Sattel irgendwie zu versenken.
- falsch verlegte Kabelführung, hat permanent an Gabel, auch bei kleinen Lenkbewegungen geschliffen -> An einer Stelle Lack bis auf Alu durchgescheuert
- Druckstufe an der Gabel lässt sich nicht verstellen
- Die zwei Nabenteile der Tricon Laufräder lassen sich unter Last leicht zueinander verdrehen -> Knacken und spürbares Rucken beim Bremsen und wieder Antreten

Nuja, jetzt zeigt sich ob der Service stimmt oder nicht. Auf dass sie es bei der zweiten Chance besser machen.
Mich ärgert halt nur, dass die Saison dann halt wirklich so gut wie vorbei ist, wenn ich es wieder habe.


----------



## phil-france (26. Juli 2011)

Baptism of Vsr in French (sorry)... Votec it's the top

https://picasaweb.google.com/ayephilgoude/20110724BaptemeVotec?authkey=Gv1sRgCO_jwd7-3Ki8dw


----------



## Broenner (26. Juli 2011)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Es lag ja auch nicht an den Alpen, das war alles mehr oder weniger vorher so bzw. wäre auch hier zuhause passiert, ich habe es halt erst Schritt für Schritt festgestellt.
> 
> - Schlechte Lackqualität, schon nach den wenigen Tagen zeigten sich viele kleine dünne Kratzer, überwiegend am Oberrohr, wo man es mal auf Trails in die Hand nimmt. Mir ist klar, dass das nicht Jahre lang wie neu aussehen wird, aber nach 3 Tagen?
> - Schlecht ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr -> Tiefe Kratzer in Sattelstütze, weil ich auf den Alpentrails keine andere Wahl hatte als den Sattel irgendwie zu versenken.
> ...


 
Alter schwede, dass darf nicht sein. Nach 3TAGEN DAS DING HINÜBER:
Aber mit Lack gebe ich dir Recht ich habe auch schon viele kleine kratzer am oberrohr ich frag mich nur woher komme die eig. 
und am linken schwungarm auf der seite wo die bremsscheibe ist ist aufeinmal der lack bisschen matt geworden. Da muss ich morgen nochmal genauer draufschauen. Aber sonst ist das Teil GEIL.
Habt ihr auch schon so leichte steinschläge an den Taucherrohren?
Und das gegaffe wie die affen stört mich langsam schon echt 

Gestern fragte mich wieder einer: 1.Frage woher?
2.Frage wie teuer?

Dánn sagte er : Weist du das dein Rad ne wirklich gute Austattung hat . Hallo meint der ich wäre dumm oder was.

IMMER DIE SELBEN FRAGEN VON DEN KLEINKINDERN. NERVT LANGSAM


----------



## starvald (26. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Gestern fragte mich wieder einer:
> 1.Frage woher?
> 2.Frage wie teuer?



Das hört sich für mich so an, als solltest Du

a) Nicht auf solchen Straßen fahren, wo ganz viele nackige Frauen rumstehen
b) Nicht so enge Fahrradklamotten tragen!

Hast Du wenigstens nen guten Preis raushandeln können?


----------



## bascopeach (26. Juli 2011)

phil-france schrieb:


> Baptism of Vsr in French (sorry)... Votec it's the top
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/ayephilgoude/20110724BaptemeVotec?authkey=Gv1sRgCO_jwd7-3Ki8dw



Awesome Video of your "Votec Celebration"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (26. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> IMMER DIE SELBEN FRAGEN VON DEN KLEINKINDER*N*.  NERVT LANGSAM



Außer dir sind keine hier, also kein Grund zu schreien...


----------



## Broenner (26. Juli 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich so an, als solltest Du
> 
> 1. Nicht auf solchen Straßen fahren, wo ganz viele nackige Frauen rumstehen
> 2. Nicht so enge Fahrradklamotten tragen!
> ...


 
Sachma hast du langsam ein Problem ein Canyon zu fahren oder so. Macht sich der FRUST schon in dir breit auf einem Canyon zu hocken. 
Naja lieber die schwester im puff als mein bruder auf einem Canyon.
So denk ich .

Zu 1. ICh weiß ja nicht woher du kommst stimmt aus Vettelheim, aber du hast offenbar ein ganz großes problem wie kommst du dadrauf das ganz viele nackige frauen rumstehen meinste ich wohn in einem ghetto. Darf ich mir nicht mal ein Eis kaufen ohne das ich angeredet werde??????? 

Zu.2 ICh trage auch keine zu engen Fahrradklamotten

FAKT IST: Du hast ein Problem glaub mit dir selbst mir reicht es langsam du meckerst über mich nur, ich frag mich nur warum.
Du hast ja hier eig. am wenigsten verloren.
Canyon-BIker sind hier nicht erwünscht.

AUf wiedersehen 

gruß brönner


----------



## Broenner (26. Juli 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Außer dir sind keine hier, also kein Grund zu schreien...


 
Jaa aber ihr benehmt euch wie kleine Kinder .


----------



## Broenner (26. Juli 2011)

*Ich bin weg hier für immer habe die SCHNAUZE JETZT LANSAM VOLL VON GEWISSEN PERSONEN NICHT VON ALLEN.*


----------



## MarcKampmann (26. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> *Ich bin weg hier für immer habe die SCHNAUZE JETZT LANSAM VOLL VON GEWISSEN PERSONEN NICHT VON ALLEN.*




Broenner Frage fährst du mit deinem Bike in die Schule oder doch zu oft an der Eisdiele vorbei?? Also wenn ich mit meinem Bike unterwegs bin, dann im Wald und bei uns stehen keine kiddies rum die nach preisen frage oder andere Kommentare abgeben komig! Wenn dir die Kommentare auf die nicht vorhandenen Eier gehen, fahr doch mit dem hollandrad, da sagt bestimmt keiner was. 

Und ich hab da noch eine Frage an dich König broenner der schon die Leute des threads verweist, bist du schon mal ein Canyon gefahren? Ich glaube nicht ansonsten würdest du nicht Son bullshit labern. Beim Lack z.b. Kann sich votec noch ne dicke Scheibe bei Canyon abschauen, das zum Thema kleine kratzer nach 3 tagen im Lack!Der klarlack ist ziemlich weich find ich auch. Thema sattelstütze nach 2 jahren sattelstütze rauf runter sieht die an meinem canyon fast aus wie neu im gegensatz zu der an meinem 2 wochen alten v.sr! Zum rest von deinen lustigen beiträgen sag ich, einfach mal die Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat!!!


----------



## bascopeach (27. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Canyon-BIker sind hier nicht erwünscht.



Also das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus!



Broenner schrieb:


> AUf wiedersehen



Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen!


----------



## Newmi (27. Juli 2011)

Leute, regt euch doch nicht auf!
Ich empfehle die "Ignore"-Funktion , um gewisse "Benutzer" auszuschließen!! Macht echt Sinn!!


----------



## bascopeach (27. Juli 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Leute, regt euch doch nicht auf!
> Ich empfehle die "Ignore"-Funktion , um gewisse "Benutzer" auszuschließen!! Macht echt Sinn!!



Wie geht denn das?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, aber wie wirkt sich das dann aus? Ich seh einfach die Comments von der Person nicht mehr? Aber die ganzen Reaktionen der Leute trotzdem, ist für mich als Wunderfitz natürlich auch nicht leicht  Aber vielleicht hat es sich ja jetzt mal echt erledigt...


----------



## Newmi (27. Juli 2011)

Der Beitrag wird nicht angezeigt, man sieht aber das "derjenige" was gepostet hat! 
Rechts oben im Nichtangezeigten Post ist der Button "Beitrag anzeigen"!
Aber wenn von der Person etwas zitiert wurde, sieht man es trotzdem!!


----------



## Erroll (27. Juli 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Aber wenn von der Person etwas zitiert wurde, sieht man es trotzdem!!


Trotzdem besser als nichts. Macht euch mal keine Sorgen, der Vogel kommt wieder. So schnell gibt der bestimmt nicht auf. Das lässt sich schon aus seiner Beratungsresitenz schlußfolgern. Man sollte den Kids einfach nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Obwohl es mich langsam auch extrem nervt. Das Canyon bashing ist einfach mal völlig daneben! Geschweige denn Leute hier aus dem Thread zu schmeißen!  
Btt: Die Lackqualität der Votecs ist aber wirklich nicht erste Sahne. Mir ist es nach 2 Jahren allerdings relativ egal. Glaub ich habe es schon mal geschrieben, für mich ist es ein Gebrauchs-/Alltagsgegenstand. Das sowas an einem neun Rad nervt, kann ich natürlich absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (27. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Lack find ich auch sehr ärgerlich, aber ich hab mich daran gewöhnt!
Nach jetzt fast 1,5 Jahren sieht der Lack am Oberrohr aus, wie der eines Wasch-Straßen-Wagens! Vielleicht kann man das ja auch rauspolieren!!
Was mich aber echt geschockt hat, sind die Stellen am Hinterbau, an denen die Nabe anliegt! da ist drum-herum auch schon einiges abgeplatzt! Einmal das Hinterrad zu weit eingeschoben, und schon mit der Bremsscheibe die Beschichtung an der Sitzstrebe bis aufs Alu abgeschrabbelt! Beim Lagerwechsel ist auch ein großes Stück abgeplatzt, als ich den Hinterbau demontierte, und zwar am unteren Lagerpunkt über der Tretlager!
Wenn das überhand nehmen sollte, wird der Rahmen halt Blank gemacht! Macht bestimmt auch was her!!


----------



## MarcKampmann (27. Juli 2011)

Normalerweise sollten man die matten stellen im Lack rauspollieren können jap


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Juli 2011)

yoo das mit dem Rauspolieren funzt! Kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## Broenner (27. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Broenner Frage fährst du mit deinem Bike in die Schule oder doch zu oft an der Eisdiele vorbei?? Also wenn ich mit meinem Bike unterwegs bin, dann im Wald und bei uns stehen keine kiddies rum die nach preisen frage oder andere Kommentare abgeben komig! Wenn dir die Kommentare auf die nicht vorhandenen Eier gehen, fahr doch mit dem hollandrad, da sagt bestimmt keiner was.
> 
> Und ich hab da noch eine Frage an dich König broenner der schon die Leute des threads verweist, bist du schon mal ein Canyon gefahren? Ich glaube nicht ansonsten würdest du nicht Son bullshit labern. Beim Lack z.b. Kann sich votec noch ne dicke Scheibe bei Canyon abschauen, das zum Thema kleine kratzer nach 3 tagen im Lack!Der klarlack ist ziemlich weich find ich auch. Thema sattelstütze nach 2 jahren sattelstütze rauf runter sieht die an meinem canyon fast aus wie neu im gegensatz zu der an meinem 2 wochen alten v.sr! Zum rest von deinen lustigen beiträgen sag ich, einfach mal die Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat!!!


 
Juhu ich bin der KÖNIG als König befehle ich das niemand hier was verloren hat, der ein KEIN VOTEC hat.

Marc: Ich habe immer gedacht du wärst normal, verstehst du mich nicht ich habe was geschrieben und werde sofort von STARVALD fertig gemacht.
Und noch was um zum Trail zu kommen muss ich leider gezwungener Maßen an der Eisdiele vorbei fahren.
Und zur SChule habe ihc euch schon einmal gesagt und sage es zum letzten mal, ich fahre mit dem teil nicht zur schhule und nochmal ich fahre mit dem teil nicht in die schule.

Ihr wollt mich wohl fertig machen hier, da seit ihr bei mir an der falschen stelle.  
UND MAN SIEHT WIEDER Menschen wie z.b MARC ändern sich.

bye


----------



## MarcKampmann (27. Juli 2011)

Ich änder mich nicht broenner aber das was du geschrieben hast z.b. Canyon Leute raus, Das konnte ich nicht so stehen lassen, weil du einfach keine ahnung hast, aber es bringt auch nix mit dir einem 16jährigen jungen darüber zu diskutieren. Du wirst es eh nicht verstehen und du wirst weiter bullshit schreiben thats Life!!


Das war's back to topic!!!


----------



## Broenner (27. Juli 2011)

Ja marc ich war ich habe im grunde genommen nothing gegen canyon ehrrlich jetzt ich habe das nur geschreiben weil mich starvald fertig gemacht hat. weil der mich einfach nur hassssssen tut.   Und warum schreib ich bullshit wenn ich eine frage stelle was z.b andere leute übere eure bikes sagen.


----------



## Broenner (27. Juli 2011)

Wenns du mich kennen würdest würdest du was anderes sagen, wenns du die idioten der downhillgang sehen würdest würdest du was anderes über mich sagen.
Downhillgang mein ich die idioten aus meinem oRT.  Die übrigens genauso alt sind.


----------



## MarcKampmann (27. Juli 2011)

Ok würde ich vielleicht das kann sein, es ist aber leider nicht so. Vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf einem votec treffen, wenn sowas mal zustande kommen sollte und spricht darüber. Im Forum kann man so schlecht diskutieren besonders wenn das Thema eigentlich votec Wartezimmer 2011 ist!


----------



## gotboost (27. Juli 2011)

Und weil es schlichtweg kein Sinn hat, nichts bringt, usw. Keine abfälligen Bewertungen bitte mehr, auch wenn's jedesmal in den Fingern juckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (27. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Ok würde ich vielleicht das kann sein, es ist aber leider nicht so. Vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf einem votec treffen, wenn sowas mal zustande kommen sollte und spricht darüber. Im Forum kann man so schlecht diskutieren besonders wenn das Thema eigentlich votec Wartezimmer 2011 ist!


 
Ich würde sagen jeder der jetzt bei dieser sache dabei war der sagt  einmal SORRY und dann 

back to topic

was haltet ihr davon.

ich sag dann mal sorry  leute


----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Gibt es bei Votec eigentlich zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistung Garantie? Habe ein Rad von 2009 und eine Reklamation. Ihr kennt euch wahrscheinlich im Moment dazu am besten aus. ;-)


----------



## Broenner (27. Juli 2011)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Votec eigentlich zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistung Garantie? Habe ein Rad von 2009 und eine Reklamation. Ihr kennt euch wahrscheinlich im Moment dazu am besten aus. ;-)


 
ALso ich bin der hier ernannte KÖNIG schildere uns doch mal dein problem wir helfen dir gerne weiter.

Leute alles nur spass


----------



## gotboost (27. Juli 2011)

Felge-Verschleißteil-außer Fehler war schon bi Auslieferung==> Beweißlastumkehr==> du musst Blechen oder Kulanz. Ist immer so.


----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Bei der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung ist das so (Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten), nicht aber bei einer Garantie.
Im Übrigen ist die Felge kein Verschleißteil, ein Verschleißteil ist Beispielsweise eine Bremsscheibe oder ein Bremsklotz.

Dennoch bleibt meine Frage unbeantwortet: Gibt es irgendwo bei Votec einen Absatz der besagt, daß Garantie gewährt wird? 
Auf meinem Kaufvertrag sind nicht einmal die AGB aufgedruckt, und im Netz konnte ich nur eine Bestimmung über "Sachmängelhaftung" finden (=Gewährleistung).


----------



## gotboost (27. Juli 2011)

Anrufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Angerufen habe ich schon, dabei wurde nur auf dei AGB verwiesen. Ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, daß es bei Votec eine Garantie gäbe und ich dachte, das auch schon irgendwo gelesen zu haben, konnte es aber nirgendwo schriftlich finden. 
Folglich gehe ich davon aus, daß Votec nur die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen erfüllt, darüber hinaus aber keine Garantie gewährt. Eigentlich schade.


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich habe vor dem Kauf mal den Mitarbeiter im Stuttgarter Shop gefragt, der war sich auch nicht 100% sicher, aber er sagte, dass auf die Zukaufteile, also quasi alles außer Rahmen die Garantie bzw. die Bestimmungen der Hersteller gelten. Auf dem Rahmen wären vermutlich so ca. 5 Jahre Garantie, das was Hersteller üblicherweise so geben.

Aber ist ja auch eigentlich klar, warum sollte Votec auf etwas erweiterte Garantie geben, was Shimano, Fox oder DT Swiss entwickelt und produziert hat, geht doch gar nicht.


----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> I
> Aber ist ja auch eigentlich klar, warum sollte Votec auf etwas erweiterte Garantie geben, was Shimano, Fox oder DT Swiss entwickelt und produziert hat, geht doch gar nicht.



Votec gibt die Gewährleistungsansprüche, die Du als Kunde hast, natürlich an die Lieferanten weiter. Nichtsdestotrotz ist Votec auch für alle Komponenten Dein Vertragspartner und daher auch gewährleistungspflichtig. Wenn man das weiterspinnen würde, dann würde der Komponentenhersteller auf seine Zulieferer verweisen, und dieser dann auf seinen Aluminiumlieferanten, und so weiter.


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Juli 2011)

Ja sicherlich, für dich ist das letztendlich aber das selbe... nur dass halt Votec sich selbst darum kümmert und nicht du direkt zum Aluhändler reklamieren gehen muss. ;-)
Wenn der Komponentenhersteller nur 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung gibt, dann gibt Votec auch nur das weiter. Wenn die 2 Jahre vorbei sind kannst du nur noch auf Kulanz hoffen.


----------



## 0rcus (28. Juli 2011)

Wie lange musstet ihr auf die Beseitigung der Mängel an eurem Rad warten? Ich konnte mit meinem Rad überhaupt noch nicht fahren - obwohl ich es schon im April bestellt habe. Musste ohnehin schon lange auf das Rad warten und nun warte ich mittlerweile schon seit drei Wochen auf die Behebung der Mängel an meinem Rad. 

An meinem Rad waren folgende Mängel zu beanstanden:

- Ersatzschaltauge, welches mit dem Rad geliefert werden sollte fehlt
- Farbfehler an der rechten Sattelstrebe (das Rad sollte schwarz sein - allerdings befindet sich hier eine ca.20 cm lange braune Stelle)
- Die Gabelkrone ist auf der linken Seite zerkratzt
- Die Pulverbeschichtung am Steuerrohr ist auf einer Fläche von ca. 2x5cm abgeplatzt (Diese Stelle wurde stümperhaft "repariert". Es wurde mit einem Pinsel(!) Lack aufgetragen - dieser hat aber die falsche Farbe)
- Der Dämpfer hat am Ausgleichbehälter auf beiden Seiten einen Kratzer. Außerdem ist der Dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut gewesen. Wäre der Hinterbau des Rades so komprimiert worden wäre der Dämpfer mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.
- Die Felge des hinteren Laufrades hat einen kleinen Kratzer und der Aufkleber ist beschädigt
- Obwohl ich das Rad mit nur einem Kettenblatt (Hammerschmidt) geordert habe ist ein langes Schaltwerk montiert.


----------



## Sasse82 (28. Juli 2011)

Mir sagte man, dass ich mit 4 Wochen rechnen muss, da auch Teile zu DT-Swiss eingeschickt werden müssen.


----------



## bascopeach (30. Juli 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> - Obwohl ich das Rad mit nur einem Kettenblatt (Hammerschmidt) geordert habe ist ein langes Schaltwerk montiert.



Hier wird sich auch nichts ändern da Votec (auf Anraten von SRAM) nur lange Schaltwerke verbaut, das habe ich auch schon versucht zu managen, da wirst du nicht weiterkommen.

Die anderen Sachen sind natürlich böse!


----------



## starvald (30. Juli 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> - Ersatzschaltauge, welches mit dem Rad geliefert werden sollte fehlt
> - Farbfehler an der rechten Sattelstrebe (das Rad sollte schwarz sein - allerdings befindet sich hier eine ca.20 cm lange braune Stelle)
> - Die Gabelkrone ist auf der linken Seite zerkratzt
> - Die Pulverbeschichtung am Steuerrohr ist auf einer Fläche von ca. 2x5cm abgeplatzt (Diese Stelle wurde stümperhaft "repariert". Es wurde mit einem Pinsel(!) Lack aufgetragen - dieser hat aber die falsche Farbe)
> ...



Unfassbar. Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle täglich schwarz ärgern! Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei der übereilten Montage der Bikes viele Fehler begangen worden sind. Wahrscheinlich war es tatsächlich so, dass sogar die "Putzfrauen am schrauben" waren, wie es irgendwann mal in diesem Thread erwähnt wurde.

Ich weiß es sagt sich leicht, aber ich würde mal überlegen einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Das kostet in der Regel nicht mal viel. Hast Du Fotos von den Schäden gemacht vorher? Das würde die Zeit bis zur Aushändigung hoffentlich verkürzen und Dir vielleicht auch einige Bonitäten sichern.


----------



## Broenner (30. Juli 2011)

Naja das mit dem langen schaltwerk wollt ihr nicht kapieren.  Die VERbauen die langen nur wegen der garantie .


----------



## MarcKampmann (30. Juli 2011)

Nein tun sie nicht, ich z.b. Hab ein Medium bekommen und das passt super zur hs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (30. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch schei**e . Mir haben sie erklärt, dass ich zur HS nur ein Long-Cage bekommen kann. Absoluter Bullsh** !


----------



## Broenner (30. Juli 2011)

ok jetzt sagt jeder was anderes steht mal wieder aussage gegen aussage naja mir egal. Wenn das schaltwerk kaputt ist kommt glaub ein x0 short cage ran.

Und noch was ich habe jetzt mein goggle jetzt endlich .


----------



## RitzelBallerina (30. Juli 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Nein tun sie nicht, ich z.b. Hab ein Medium bekommen und das passt super zur hs



So sieht's aus! Gestern hat man mich wie gewünscht kontaktiert und bezüglich der Gabelfarbe noch mal nachgefragt. Die Lyrik RC2DH gibt's nur noch in schwarz , nun wird's  die RC2L in weiß obwohl ich die Floodgateverstellung nicht wirklich brauch. Dafür hab ich die innen noch gefrästen Avid Bremsscheiben ausgehandelt und im gleichen Atemzug wurde mir bestätigt , dass statt dem X9 ein X0 Medium zur Hammerschmidt verbaut wird. 

Das Bike ist nächste oder übernächste Woche fertig. 

Ich hab gehört die 203'er Scheiben bei Avid sind nun 200'er ... Avid wird langsam echt komisch *g*

@Broenner : ist meine Garantie nun flöten gegangen?


----------



## MarcKampmann (30. Juli 2011)

Broenner ich würde kein Short Cage verbauen, Kollege vom mir hat eins in verbindung mit hs und wenn du hinten auf dem größten ritzel bist sieht das echt nicht gut aus für das schaltwerk! Ich muss mal paar Fotos machen diese Woche


----------



## Deleted 200775 (31. Juli 2011)

Hat irgendjemand die Email Adresse von Frau Nehm?
Denn auf [email protected] antwortet mir keiner..

An [email protected] die Mail zu senden geht leider nicht mehr da diese Adresse nicht mehr aktuell ist.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## -Kali- (31. Juli 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Deleted 200775 (31. Juli 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> [email protected]


Danke sehr


----------



## Broenner (31. Juli 2011)

Hey leute an alle die ein luftdämpfer haben : Nach wieviel tagen müsst ihr normalerweise immer aufpumpen.  Weil ich befürchte was aber sag es nicht.  
Aufpumpen im normalbetrieb.


----------



## gotboost (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn er nicht dicht ist, mach ein service oder lass einen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (31. Juli 2011)

Ja toll ich habe das teil vll 18wochen und soll jetzt schon einen service machen spitze, hinterher ist man immer schlauer . Mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## Sasse82 (31. Juli 2011)

1. Es ist normal, dass ein Luftdämpfer über Nutzung und Standzeit etwas Druck verliert. Hier stellt sich die Frage wie viel Bar in welcher Zeit.
2. 18 Wochen können bei intensiver Nutzung durchaus ausreichen um den ersten Service fällig werden zu lassen... heißt es nicht immer so ca. nach 100 Betriebsstunden? Wenn du viel gefahren bist.. bist du vielleicht schon so weit.


----------



## -Kali- (1. August 2011)

Könnte sich ein V.SR Besitzer mal bitte mit nem Maßband bewaffnen und mir den Umfang der beiden Kettenstreben abmessen??
Wär voll nett
Möchte mir nen Schutz kaufen bevor das Bike da ist.


Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?  Hab gelesen dass sich die Neoprenteile relativ schnell durchscheuern. Ich möchte aber keinen alten Schlauch oder Mantel verwenden wie es manche machen. Sieht m.M. nach einfach s******e aus.


----------



## Erroll (1. August 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


Je nach Rahmenfarbe durchsichtiges, oder schwarzes Silikon-Lenkerband. Schön stramm gewickelt hält das bomben fest, sieht gut aus und es kommt kein Dreck drunter.

Tante edith: So schauts mit dem Lenkerband aus:


----------



## phil-france (1. August 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> Könnte sich ein V.SR Besitzer mal bitte mit nem Maßband bewaffnen und mir den Umfang der beiden Kettenstreben abmessen??
> Wär voll nett
> Möchte mir nen Schutz kaufen bevor das Bike da ist.
> 
> ...


 if I understood the application, by removing the wheels bases, with an old tube type is effective and cheap


----------



## MarcKampmann (2. August 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> Könnte sich ein V.SR Besitzer mal bitte mit nem Maßband bewaffnen und mir den Umfang der beiden Kettenstreben abmessen??
> Wär voll nett
> Möchte mir nen Schutz kaufen bevor das Bike da ist.
> 
> ...



Hi kali ich hab mir von Bike-components.de den angeblich fullytauglichen kettenstrebenschutz von vortrieb gekauft und der passt so gerade. wenn ich mir den z.b. von nc17 kaufen würde dann in Jumbo XXL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (2. August 2011)

Leute auf wieviel km/h hattet ihr schon euer votec gebracht c.a?

Ich so auf 50-60km/h  aber nicht auf straße


----------



## Sasse82 (2. August 2011)

60 km/h, Schotterstraßen "Downhill" in den Alpen. 
800 HM auf 7,2 km in 12 min (davor bin ich das Ganze natürlich auch hoch).


----------



## Broenner (2. August 2011)

ok wenn der weg noch länger wäre hätte ich es noch schneller gebracht leider.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. August 2011)

Das ist meistens das Problem.


----------



## MarcKampmann (2. August 2011)

Iphone Runtastic Messung 57,85 in Saalbach-hinterglemm


----------



## Sasse82 (2. August 2011)

Welche Strecke, Marc?


----------



## MarcKampmann (3. August 2011)

Puh wo ich die genau gefahren bin weiß ich nicht, möglich auf der xline runter zur mittelstation auf dem geraden stück oder nach dem Hacklberg Trail auf der schotterpiste


----------



## nightprowler (3. August 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Leute auf wieviel km/h hattet ihr schon euer votec gebracht c.a?
> 
> Ich so auf 50-60km/h  aber nicht auf straße


77km/h Straße .Erwalder Alm - Erwald.


----------



## Broenner (3. August 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Iphone Runtastic Messung 57,85 in Saalbach-hinterglemm


 
Das wird jetzt voll der kampf wer am schnellsten gefahren ist.  Marc wie heißt das app fürs i phone ?

Und leute ich habe jetzt mein goggle muss euch nicht mehr nerven.


----------



## MarcKampmann (3. August 2011)

runtastic heißt die app


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (4. August 2011)

für akami:

vllt kannste dem hier seinen dämpfer abschwatzen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/403121


----------



## Broenner (4. August 2011)

philluck du fährst ja auch den vivid air alle wieviel tage musst du deinen dämpfer aufpumpen? Im normal-betrieb?


----------



## starvald (5. August 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> philluck du fährst ja auch den vivid air alle wieviel tage musst du deinen dämpfer aufpumpen? Im normal-betrieb?



Also ich fahre auch den Vivid Air und ich muss ihn NIE aufpumpen. Dabei wiege ich mit Ausrüstung mindestens 90kg. Ich fahre im Schnitt 2x die Woche. Nach dem Bikepark musste ich ihn ebenfalls nicht aufpumpen, aber ich glaube, solchen Belastungen setzt Du Dein V.FR ja nicht aus.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass mit Deinem Dämpfer etwas nicht stimmt. Es gibt auch ein Vivid Air Fred hier im Forum (SuFu).


----------



## Broenner (5. August 2011)

starvald schrieb:


> Also ich fahre auch den Vivid Air und ich muss ihn NIE aufpumpen. Dabei wiege ich mit Ausrüstung mindestens 90kg. Ich fahre im Schnitt 2x die Woche. Nach dem Bikepark musste ich ihn ebenfalls nicht aufpumpen, aber ich glaube, solchen Belastungen setzt Du Dein V.FR ja nicht aus.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass mit Deinem Dämpfer etwas nicht stimmt. Es gibt auch ein Vivid Air Fred hier im Forum (SuFu).


 
Muss das schon wieder sein das gehätze gegen mich :SOLCHEN BELASTUNGEN SETZT DU DEIN V.FR JA NICHT AUS.   Solche komentare kannst du dir sparen, du kennst mich nciht ich dich nicht du kennst mein fahrstill nicht ich deinen nicht, du weißt nich wo ich fahre wieviel ich fahre und ich weiß nicht wos du fährst .  Aber du hattest doch den Kurs in Beerfelden gemacht kannst du dazu was sagen war de HILFREICH oder nicht ?


----------



## MarcKampmann (5. August 2011)

omg broenner du hast echt verfolgungswahn wo wird hier gehetzt gegen dich?


----------



## Broenner (5. August 2011)

Ja marc mich nervt es langsam nur das starvald die ganze zeit über mich hetzen muss. Was sollen immer diese komentare


----------



## Broenner (5. August 2011)

Was ist los eig mit votec-treffen wann wollen wir uns alle hier eig mal alle treffen in winterberg vll?   Aber ich kann euch sagen ob ich komm das wei? Ich nicht hinterher werde ich noch zusammengeschlagen von bestimmten leuten hier die mich hasssen


----------



## <NoFear> (5. August 2011)




----------



## MarcKampmann (5. August 2011)

achwas keiner wird hier irgend wen zusammenschlagen auch dich nicht

Winterberg wäre nicht schlecht oder Willingen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (5. August 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Was ist los eig mit votec-treffen wann wollen wir uns alle hier eig mal alle treffen in winterberg vll?   Aber ich kann euch sagen ob ich komm das wei? Ich nicht hinterher werde ich noch zusammengeschlagen von bestimmten leuten hier die mich hasssen



broenner hast du gesoffen?


----------



## Broenner (5. August 2011)

Ne gesoffen hab ich nicht darf ich doch eig. noch nicht und will ich auhc nicht .

No fear schmeckts guten..........

Ja Winterberg wäre eig. am besten finde ich


----------



## nightprowler (6. August 2011)

Au ja,
wir locken Brönner nach Winterberg und "hänseln und greteln" Ihn dann.

Nightprowler.


----------



## MarcKampmann (6. August 2011)

:d


----------



## akami (6. August 2011)

Servus!

Ich dachte ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Auch wenn ich nichts besonderes zu berichten habe außer dass ich bald auf der Ecke Marburg/Gießen am Biken sein werde. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Bis bald im Wald - Ride on!


----------



## Broenner (6. August 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Au ja,
> wir locken Brönner nach Winterberg und "hänseln und greteln" Ihn dann.
> 
> Nightprowler.


 
Mach nur , nur zu   ich bewaffne mich dann mit einer eisenstange und sonstigen waffen vll noch pfefferspray.    und sprüch das mal nightprowler ins gesicht dann ist wirklich night für ihn.  

Jo Akami tuh das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (6. August 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nichts besonderes zu berichten habe



Schaaaadeeeeeee!! 

Keine geilen Tuning-Pics?


----------



## nightprowler (6. August 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Mach nur , nur zu   ich bewaffne mich dann mit einer eisenstange und sonstigen waffen vll noch pfefferspray.    und sprüch das mal nightprowler ins gesicht dann ist wirklich night für ihn.



Aua.


----------



## Broenner (7. August 2011)

Ja aua      alles nur spass


----------



## Broenner (7. August 2011)

NIghtprowler welches rad fährst du eig poste mal bilder ich hab dein rad noch nie gesehen


----------



## nightprowler (7. August 2011)

//fotos.m[URL=http:tb-news.de/p/626133][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/3/5/9/3/_/large/repe2a.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. August 2011)

Jetzt noch ohne Strumpfhosen und dann ist gut, ne.


----------



## nightprowler (7. August 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ohne Strumpfhosen und dann ist gut, ne.



Hör mal,

ich gehör der Gattung der beinrasierten Nobby Nic-fahrer an.

Da darf ich auch Strumphosen tragen.

Nightprowler.


----------



## Newmi (7. August 2011)

@ Nightprowler

Bei deiner Statur kann sich ein gewisser Herr seine Eisenstangen sonstwo hinschieben und das Pfefferspry selbst inhalieren!!!


----------



## nightprowler (7. August 2011)

Und Kondition hatt er auch,Erwalder Almbahn Talstation-Zugspitzgipfel in 3std 35min.

Mit den Füßen allerdings,nicht mit dem Bike.

Eisenstangen frühstücke ich gewöhnlich und Brönner muß man halt lieb haben,sonst gehts nicht.

Nightprowler.


----------



## sfo78 (7. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte Euch kurz hier im Wartezimmer mitteilen, welches Bike ich mir vor etwa 2 Wochen bei Votec bestellt habe:

Bike: VOTEC V.XM          
Gabel: Fox F32 150 Talas FIT 2010
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XM 180 ABS
Laufrad: Mavic Crosstrail
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 185mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo T10, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo T20, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z
Sattel: Selle Italia SL
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Race
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, Zahnkranz: Shimano XT 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: 
Shimano XT, Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Kurbel: Shimano XT, Kettenblätter: 42/32/24,
Kette: Shimano XT 
Dämpferschutz

Nun kann ich es kaum erwarten, bis das Bike da ist....leider sollen die Lieferzeiten ja recht lange sein, wenn ich mir die Beiträge so durchlese....

Gibt es aktuell jemand, der vor kurzem bestellt hat und seinen Liefertermin schon mitgeteilt bekommen hat?

Würde mich über Kontakte freuen.

Grüße

sfo78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i319 (7. August 2011)

Hi sfo78,

hab ein ähnliches V.XM am 28.5. bestellt und warte noch immer ... also wie du siehst, musst du schon ein wenig Geduld mitbringen ;-)

Bye i319


----------



## sfo78 (7. August 2011)

Hi,

mh ok...wenn Du Ende Mai bestellt hast und es bis jetzt noch nicht hast, dann werde ich es wohl erst zum Ende der Bikesaison erhalten ....

Aber gut, wurde ja beim Kauf auf die längeren Lieferzeiten hingewiesen...dennoch ist die Hoffnung da, dass es früher kommt grins.

Grüße

sfo78


----------



## Schiltrac (8. August 2011)

MarcKampmann schrieb:


> Nein tun sie nicht, ich z.b. Hab ein Medium bekommen und das passt super zur hs


 

Ich hatte mit meinem langen X9 Schaltwerk Probleme (Kette Sprang immer vom unteren Umlenkröllchen), nun habe ich für 50 Euro ein X0 short cage bekommen 
Funktioniert jetzt super mit HS. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch richtige Griffe (Die von Votec taugen überhaupt nix) und zwei schöne Schrauben für die Flaschenhalterbefestigungen, dann isses perfekt.


----------



## Broenner (8. August 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> @ Nightprowler
> 
> Bei deiner Statur kann sich ein gewisser Herr seine Eisenstangen sonstwo hinschieben und das Pfefferspry selbst inhalieren!!!


 
DU bist ja witzig, kennst du mich überhaupt hast du mich schonmal gesehen, vll bin ich ein durchtranierte Kampfbulle der täglich in den kampfclub geht und traniert und straßenschlägerein veranstaltet.  
Also Newmi halt dich lieber zurück WINTERBERG komm ich mit meinen FREUNDEN AUSEM CLUB UND WIR SIND ALLE BEWAFFNET MIT EISENSTANGEN.  



ALLES NUR SPASS

GRUß

BRoenner der KAMPFBULLE neuer spitzname hehhehhhe


----------



## gotboost (8. August 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich auf radl so schnell wie peaty...hätte, hätte fahrradkette.


----------



## nightprowler (8. August 2011)

Nein Brönner Du bist kein Kampfbulle,Du bist ne liebe Jung.

Das ist auch OK so.

Uwe.


----------



## Broenner (8. August 2011)

Doch ich bin ein kampfbulle        woher weißt du das ich lieb bin?


----------



## philluck (8. August 2011)

zwischenstand:

hab immer noch den doofen roco r dämpfer verbaut(der spiel hat und klappert wie ein kona), vivid air angeblich immer noch nicht lieferbar 

heute dann das nächste ärgernis: ohne mein zutun (haben am jump geshaped) machts am votec KNACK, ich geh hin um nach zu sehen und muss feststellen, dass mein 10x X.9 trigger gesprungen/rissen ist! einfach so, habs nicht mal böse angesehen. ich bin morgen bei mike, mal sehen was er sagt... weder auf den bremshebeln noch lecker noch sonst irgendwo sind kratzer von stürzen (die ich zum glück immer nur mit dem dirt-rad habe^^)... meiner meinung nach kann es nur ein material/herstelungsfehler sein.

ABER

nach diversen touren >50km gibts an dem rad einfach nichts zu bemängeln. bergauf zieh ich an jedem "allmountain" vorbei und berg ab mit sattel unten (manuell) an jedem dh`ler... bin schwer angetan


----------



## nightprowler (8. August 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Doch ich bin ein kampfbulle        woher weißt du das ich lieb bin?



Altersweisheit.

Uwe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (8. August 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Altersweisheit.
> 
> Uwe.


 
AHH ok,     ist in ordnung


----------



## Broenner (9. August 2011)

Hallo leute hier bin ich wieder 

NOFEar: Du hast doch ein bild von meinem bike gemacht in frankfurt bitttttteeeeee poste es mal danke


----------



## Broenner (9. August 2011)

philluck: UND WAS IST JETZT RAUSGEKOMMEN ?


----------



## philluck (11. August 2011)

na was wohl? 

problem -> mike -> gelöst 



nur das heute einer sein v.fr mit vivid air abholen durfte und meiner angeblich immer noch nicht verfügbar ist reizt mich noch etwas.... aber nur etwas...


----------



## Broenner (11. August 2011)

Mike ist und bleibt einfach spitze


----------



## Broenner (11. August 2011)

Philluck fährst du auch noch ein noton wieso denn das du hast doch ein neues sr dir gekauft.  hast du das das 10er oder 11er schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcKampmann (11. August 2011)

Broenner du solltest besser keinen gepunchten Alk mehr trinken!


----------



## Broenner (11. August 2011)

Bei ihm steht bei Bikes yt notOn


----------



## ChaosRaven (11. August 2011)

Kann nicht mal irgendwer den ganzen Off-Topic-Kram löschen, damit wir wider auf so 30-40 Seiten kommen?


----------



## julezz (12. August 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Kann nicht mal irgendwer den ganzen Off-Topic-Kram löschen, damit wir wider auf so 30-40 Seiten kommen?




Sehr gute Idee.
Hab die Tage mal mit der Frau Nehm telefoniert. Am Dienstag oder Mittwoch gibts nen Schwung Bikes für den Shop in Frankfurt. Hatte am 08.06 ein SX bestellt und meins soll wohl dabei sein.


----------



## bascopeach (12. August 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Kann nicht mal irgendwer den ganzen Off-Topic-Kram löschen, damit wir wider auf so 30-40 Seiten kommen?



Endlich!

Ich bitte darum, auch wenn damit mein Comment hier gelöscht wird, das ganze hier nervt tierisch!


----------



## MarcKampmann (12. August 2011)

Morgen geht nach http://www.filthytrails.be mit dem neuen bike!!


----------



## muffpants (14. August 2011)

moin moin.....
hatte ja vor 2 jahren schon mal vor mir nen v-xm zu holen aber damals kam votec auch nicht so recht aus`m ar*** ........ hab mir dann halt RED Extreme von rotwild geholt. tja...... leider brauchte ich dann doch ne gewisse zeit um zu merken das mir der rahmen zu klein ist ;-) war dann letzte woche in wenden und habe mir ein xm konfiguriert. die beratung war sehr gut und mir wurde gesagt das es 6-8 wochen lieferzeit geben wird........ bin gespannt.
@sfo78.... den dt dämpfer wollte ich auch erst haben aber der ist erst wieder im oktober lieferbar..... du solltest mal nachfragen. ich hab dann halt den fox genommen ;-)


----------



## onlyTan (15. August 2011)

hey bei welcher nummer von votec kommt ma eigentlich durch? habe am freitag ein v.sr online bestellt und wollte nunmal noch bei ein paar sachen nachhaken und klären.


----------



## Erroll (15. August 2011)

onlyTan schrieb:


> hey bei welcher nummer von votec kommt ma eigentlich durch? habe am freitag ein v.sr online bestellt und wollte nunmal noch bei ein paar sachen nachhaken und klären.



Heute wirst du niemanden erreichen. Es ist Feiertag. Morgen müssten alle gängigen Nummern funktionieren.


----------



## onlyTan (15. August 2011)

ach stimmt ja, in BW is halt kein feiertag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (15. August 2011)

onlyTan schrieb:


> ach stimmt ja, in BW is halt kein feiertag



Wenden liegt in NRW ,auch kein Feiertag.


----------



## -Kali- (15. August 2011)

Habs heut auch schon 3 mal probiert. Geht keiner ran.

Aber morgen ist ja auch noch n Tag !!


----------



## MarcKampmann (15. August 2011)

*02762-40051-104
Nummer von Frau Nehm aus Wenden, die ist immer sehr nett!

*


----------



## blackberry5393 (16. August 2011)

Hallo !

Also ich verkaufe mein neues Votec V.SX Größe Medium Farbe: Schwarz das ich leider 
aus Zeitmangel hergeben muss !

Das Bike wurde Ende Mai 2011 gekauft und 2mal gefahren !Also -NEU !!

Ausstattung :

Felgen: Mavic Deemax- silver
Reifen: Muddy Mary
Bremsen: Formula The One -schwarz gold
Federgabel: Fox Talas 36 FIT 2011, 160mm
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 High Volume 2011, 160mm
Schaltung: Sram X9, Hammerschmidt 
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt 
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb 
Lenker: Funn 785mm rot
Vorbau: Crank Brothers Iodine 2

Das Bike ist so wie NEU !!!!

Bei Interesse bitte unter +43699/18923561 melden 
oder ein Email hinterlassen bzw. PM 

Preis:2500 Euro  VHB !!


----------



## MissQuax (18. August 2011)

So, ich bin jetzt raus aus dem "Wartezimmer":

habe gestern mein VS.X abgeholt! 







Ziellandung: Lieferung genau noch rechtzeitig vorm Kurzurlaub im Sauerland - morgen geht's los. Bin sehr gespannt!

Wünsche, allen die noch warten, Geduld - bei mir waren es 8 Wochen Lieferzeit. Hoffe, daß es sich gelohnt hat.

PS: Frau Nehm in der Votec-Zentrale und Mike im Shop Frankfurt sind wirklich sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Wenn das Bike jetzt noch hält, was Hersteller und diverse Testberichte versprechen, kann ich über Votec echt nicht meckern.


----------



## HairyGlory (19. August 2011)

Habt ihr eigentlich alle den vollen Preis bezahlt oder geht bei Konfigurationen noch was? Ich meine bei 3100... sollte doch normal noch was am Preis machbar sein?

Sorry, bin Einkäufer


----------



## onlyTan (19. August 2011)

was ist denn so die kürzeste lieferzeit die eine bei votec bisher gelandet hat?


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. August 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt raus aus dem "Wartezimmer":
> 
> habe gestern mein VS.X abgeholt!
> 
> ...



Also Touren/Trails mit verblockten Passagen und deutlichen, steinigen Stufen nimmt meines bisher souverän. Finde es allerdings etwas unruhig auf schnellen Singletrails, werde daher wohl mal den Steuersatz ändern.
Ach ja, der Sattel ist auch weg, hab mir einen von SQlab gegönnt, beste Entscheidung. 

Auf jeden Fall haste n schickes Bike! 
Was haste für Pedale dran und hast du auch einen ehem. Schlauch um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt?



HairyGlory schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich alle den vollen Preis bezahlt oder geht bei Konfigurationen noch was? Ich meine bei 3100... sollte doch normal noch was am Preis machbar sein?
> 
> Sorry, bin Einkäufer


Dann rechne mal durch, was ein gleich ausgestattetes Bike regulär bei anderen Herstellern kostet..


----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Also Touren/Trails mit verblockten Passagen und deutlichen, steinigen Stufen nimmt meines bisher souverän. Finde es allerdings etwas unruhig auf schnellen Singletrails, werde daher wohl mal den Steuersatz ändern.
> Ach ja, der Sattel ist auch weg, hab mir einen von SQlab gegönnt, beste Entscheidung.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall haste n schickes Bike!
> ...




welchen sattel hattest du?

ich hab den selle italia xo am v.fr ... 
AUA, das ist der schlechteste sattel auf dem ich je gesessen hab!!!
ein tausch ist auch bei mir zwingend vorgesehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (19. August 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Dann rechne mal durch, was ein gleich ausgestattetes Bike regulär bei anderen Herstellern kostet..



Leider kenne ich die Einkaufspreise für die Teile nicht, die Margen auch nicht...


----------



## ChaosRaven (20. August 2011)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich die Einkaufspreise für die Teile nicht, die Margen auch nicht...



Dann vergleiche mal das Focus Project 1.0 für 4.899,-  mit einem Votec V.SX aus dem Konfigurator, dass dich so ausgestattet ungefähr 3.400,-  kostet.



<NoFear> schrieb:


> welchen sattel hattest du?
> 
> ich hab den selle italia xo am v.fr ...
> AUA, das ist der schlechteste sattel auf dem ich je gesessen hab!!!
> ein tausch ist auch bei mir zwingend vorgesehen!!!



Hatte auch den X0 und dann jetzt einen von SQlab.
Nix schmerzt, bergauf und bergab bequem.


----------



## Broenner (20. August 2011)

blackberry5393 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Also ich verkaufe mein neues Votec V.SX Größe Medium Farbe: Schwarz das ich leider
> aus Zeitmangel hergeben muss !
> ...


 
der preis ist heiß


----------



## HairyGlory (21. August 2011)

Ich würd mir gern am Mi ein V.SX bestellen. Wie habt ihr das mit der Farbauswahl gemacht? Auf der Votec Seite der Farbkonfigurator ist ja ziemlich beschissen...


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. August 2011)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Ich würd mir gern am Mi ein V.SX bestellen. Wie habt ihr das mit der Farbauswahl gemacht? Auf der Votec Seite der Farbkonfigurator ist ja ziemlich beschissen...



Nach Wenden gefahren und mir die Farben zeigen lassen.


----------



## HairyGlory (21. August 2011)

Ich wohne 20 KM von FFM entfernt. Warscheinlich bestell ich es dort vor Ort und lasse mir mal die Farben zeigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (21. August 2011)

Das ist wohl die beste iddeee die du haben kannst, fahr nach ffm und fahr erstmal das sx test und dann rede mit mike der dir am besten weiterhelfen kann. Und bestell am besten dort gleich bei ihm dein sx so wie ich mein fr und hole es am besten auch gleich bei ihm ab. Nach 6-8wochen versteht sich.


----------



## MissQuax (21. August 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Also Touren/Trails mit verblockten Passagen und deutlichen, steinigen Stufen nimmt meines bisher souverän. Finde es allerdings etwas unruhig auf schnellen Singletrails, werde daher wohl mal den Steuersatz ändern.



Bin bisher ganz zufrieden, auch mit der Rahmengröße. Hatte im Shop in Frankfurt das M kurz probegesessen/-gefahren, dann aber doch das S bestellt (fahre gerne kurze kompakte Bikes). Beim Abholen war ich dann unsicher, ob's die richtige Entscheidung war, weil das S wirklich SEHR kurz ist. Aber der erste Test in Willingen auf kurzer Tour mit kleinem Trailanteil und auf der Freeridestrecke (mit kleinen Hüpfern) war vielversprechend. Der nächste ausführlichere Test folgt im Taunus auf mir bekannten Trails (teilweise schön verblockt/verwurzelt, mit Natursprüngen und kurzen Steilabfahrten), da kann ich dann mal Gas geben und ausprobieren, wie ich mit dem Bike harmoniere (habe ja als Referenz die Erfahrungswerte von meinen älteren Bikes).

Die Gabe ist bisher allerdings noch ziemlich bockig - auf den vielen Bremswellen/-löchern auf der Freeridestrecke kam sie mit ihrer Arbeit nicht hinterher (werde aber mal bei nächster Gelegenheit noch ein bißchen mit den verschiedenen Setup-Möglichkeiten rumspielen).



ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Sattel ist auch weg, hab mir einen von SQlab gegönnt, beste Entscheidung.



Habe momentan noch einen Sattel von einem meiner anderen Bikes auf der KS-Stütze (Selle Italia Signo), mit dem ich gut zurecht komme. Den Original-Sattel verwende ich zusammen mit der (gekürzten, damit fast komplett versenkbar) Original-Sattelstütze nur für den Bikepark.



ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall haste n schickes Bike!



Danke!  Mir gefällt's auch - obwohl es mir mit einer weißen Gabel (so wie auf der Votec-Website zu sehen) noch besser gefallen hätte. War aber eben so ausgeliefert und ich wollte es mit in den (Kurz-)Urlaubn nehmen. Hätte ja sonst nochmal länger warten müssen bis eine weiße Lyric verfügbar, geliefert und eingebaut ist. 



ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Was haste für Pedale dran und hast du auch einen ehem. Schlauch um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt?



Bei Enduro-Touren und Bikepark fahre ich die Holzfeller (also immer nur dann, wenn ich mit Schienbeinschützern fahre - die Pins von den Dingern sind abartig "bissig"!  ). Für leichtere Einsätze schraube ich dann schon mal ein paar Magnesium Flats von Wellgo dran.

Um Ketten- und Sitzstrebe habe ich Neoprenschützer - aber nur dünne, da der 2.4er Rubber Queen sonst dran schleift. Also in die Schwinge passt bestimmt keine 2.35er Muddy Mary  , den ich sonst gerne fahre - schade, denn die Rubber Queen konnten im Wald bei Schlamm/auf rutschigem Boden nicht überzeugen. Auf festerem Untergrund und auf dem (feuchten) Brechsand der Freeridestrecke in Willingen waren sie dann okay.


----------



## ChaosRaven (22. August 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Bin bisher ganz zufrieden, auch mit der Rahmengröße. Hatte im Shop in Frankfurt das M kurz probegesessen/-gefahren, dann aber doch das S bestellt (fahre gerne kurze kompakte Bikes). Beim Abholen war ich dann unsicher, ob's die richtige Entscheidung war, weil das S wirklich SEHR kurz ist. Aber der erste Test in Willingen auf kurzer Tour mit kleinem Trailanteil und auf der Freeridestrecke (mit kleinen Hüpfern) war vielversprechend. Der nächste ausführlichere Test folgt im Taunus auf mir bekannten Trails (teilweise schön verblockt/verwurzelt, mit Natursprüngen und kurzen Steilabfahrten), da kann ich dann mal Gas geben und ausprobieren, wie ich mit dem Bike harmoniere (habe ja als Referenz die Erfahrungswerte von meinen älteren Bikes).


Ich hab es in L und find es fast zu klein, obwohl ich nur 183cm groß bin.
Aber das ist wohl die Umstellung vom XC-Hardtail. 



MissQuax schrieb:


> Die Gabe ist bisher allerdings noch ziemlich bockig - auf den vielen Bremswellen/-löchern auf der Freeridestrecke kam sie mit ihrer Arbeit nicht hinterher (werde aber mal bei nächster Gelegenheit noch ein bißchen mit den verschiedenen Setup-Möglichkeiten rumspielen).


Setup ist ätzend. Bin ich gefühlt nach Monaten noch nicht mit durch. 



MissQuax schrieb:


> Bei Enduro-Touren und Bikepark fahre ich die Holzfeller (also immer nur dann, wenn ich mit Schienbeinschützern fahre - die Pins von den Dingern sind abartig "bissig"!  ). Für leichtere Einsätze schraube ich dann schon mal ein paar Magnesium Flats von Wellgo dran.


Darum fahr ich Klickies, rutschen die Beine net weg. 



MissQuax schrieb:


> Um Ketten- und Sitzstrebe habe ich Neoprenschützer - aber nur dünne, da der 2.4er Rubber Queen sonst dran schleift. Also in die Schwinge passt bestimmt keine 2.35er Muddy Mary  , den ich sonst gerne fahre - schade, denn die Rubber Queen konnten im Wald bei Schlamm/auf rutschigem Boden nicht überzeugen. Auf festerem Untergrund und auf dem (feuchten) Brechsand der Freeridestrecke in Willingen waren sie dann okay.


Der Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 wird doch ab Werk von Votec zur Auswahl angeboten?!


----------



## Erroll (22. August 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Der Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 wird doch ab Werk von Votec zur Auswahl angeboten?!



Der Reifen passt auch definitiv in den Hinterbau. Die Queen in 2.4 ist nochmal ein bisschen ballonartiger und breiter als die 2.35 Muddy Marry. Selbst auf ner Flow passt der Schwalbe noch in den Hinterbau. Die Aussage ist einfach humbug.


----------



## MissQuax (22. August 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Der Reifen passt auch definitiv in den Hinterbau. Die Queen in 2.4 ist nochmal ein bisschen ballonartiger und breiter als die 2.35 Muddy Marry. Selbst auf ner Flow passt der Schwalbe noch in den Hinterbau. Die Aussage ist einfach humbug.



Vielleicht ist das "ballonartig" der Grund, warum mir der 2.4er Rubber Queen etwas schmäler vorkommt als mein 2.35er Muddy Mary (auf Mavic Crossmax) breiter vorkommt. Ich werd's einfach bei Gelegenheit mal nachmessen.

Aber kein Grund gleich so pampig zu werden! (" .... humbug.")


----------



## 0rcus (23. August 2011)

Ich löse das ganze jetzt mal auf:

Die beiden Reifen sind exakt gleich breit. Schaut euch statt der Zollangaben die Millimeterangaben an! Die Zollangaben entsprechen oft nicht der Wahrheit. So ist z.B. ein Ardent in 2,4 60mm breit und ein Minion in 2,5 nur 55mm breit. 

Die Rubber Queen in 2,4 und die Muddy Mary in 2,35 sind beide 60mm breit. 

Nachlesen könnt ihr das hier:

http://schwalbe.com/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=42&ID_Produkt=179

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ill_freeride/rubberqueen/rubber_queen_de.html

Bei den Millimeterangaben gibt die erste Zahl die Breite des Reifens an und die zweite Zahl den Innendurchmesser - also 559mm = 26 Zoll


----------



## Erroll (23. August 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Aber kein Grund gleich so pampig zu werden! (" .... humbug.")



Naja, humbug find ich jetzt nicht gerade pampig. Vielleicht ist mir die Hitze gestern aber ach einfach in bisschen in den Kopf gestiegen. Aber kein Problem. Nimms einfach locker. Hätte ich es böse gemeint, wäre meine Wortwahl anders gewesen. Auf jeden Fall müsste der 2.35er Marry ohne Probleme in deinen Hintebau passen.


----------



## Broenner (23. August 2011)

Leute wir sind schon auf seite 118.              Wir schafen die200


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. August 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Leute wir sind schon auf seite 118.              Wir schafen die200



Wir wären irgendwo bei 40, wenn du mehr zum Topic geschrieben hättest..


----------



## MarcKampmann (23. August 2011)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (24. August 2011)

Ist doch egal wir schafen die200er marke


----------



## RitzelBallerina (24. August 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wir schafen die200er marke



Was ein Schaf so alles schaffen kann ist bemerkenswert. Gibt's eigentlich Miniduden für die Satteltasche?


----------



## <NoFear> (24. August 2011)




----------



## ChaosRaven (24. August 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Was ein Schaf so alles schaffen kann ist bemerkenswert. Gibt's eigentlich Miniduden für die Satteltasche?



Ich wette er hat ein iPhone (bzw. sonst. Smartphone) und da gibts sicherlich ne App..


----------



## Broenner (24. August 2011)

Ja leute schaffen natürlich hatte das nur kurz geschrieben per I-PHONE weil ich nicht viel Zeit hatte, ihr wisst schon das Bike wartet nicht gerne es will gefahren werden  .D

Ritzelballerina: ICh wette du bist ein Deutschlehrer. oder?

ChaosRaven: Du bist ein Schnüffelhund der Polizei woher weist du das ich ein IPHONE habe. Ich schätze du bist ein Belgischer Schäferhund die sind ja jetzt schlauer wie die guten alten DEUTSCHEN SCHÄFERHUNDE.  

Für Raven neuer spitzname  Schnuffi dER Schäferhund


----------



## Radon0 (25. August 2011)

Moin
Da ich eben gesehen habe das Votec die E 2000 rausgeschmissen hat und anstelle derer die cb sage zum Standartpreis Angeboten werden wollte ich mal Fragen ob die was für mich als Anfänger währen oder ob ich einen Fahrfehler mache und mir einen neuen Lrs zulegen müsste. Optisch sind sie ja cool aber mit sowenig dünnen Speichen habe ich meine bedenken. Oder sollte ich die hoch gepriesenden Mavic Deemax nehmen?
Da ich noch Anfänger bin möchte ich eigendlich wissen das die Laufräder auch was verzeihen wenn ich einen 2-3m Drop verkacke.

Schön währe auch ein Fahrbericht von Fahrern die diese Lrs schon fahren oder ob es generell Probleme mit den beiden LRS gibt.

Gruß Radon0


----------



## Erroll (25. August 2011)

Radon0 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Da ich noch Anfänger bin möchte ich eigendlich wissen das die Laufräder auch was verzeihen wenn ich einen 2-3m Drop verkacke.



Wenn du Anfänger bist, würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und die Mavic nehmen. Ich kenne die CB nicht, kann also nicht urteilen. Trotzdem wäre meine Wahl ganz klar der Laufradsatz von Mavic. Da kaufst du nicht die Katze im Sack und bist auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite. ( Und schöner sind sie auch noch....)


----------



## -Kali- (25. August 2011)

@Radon0

Bisher wurden anstatt der E 2000 die FR 2050 verbaut. So wie noch bei meinem V.SR.
Zur Steifigkeit der CB´s kann ich dir nix sagen aber der Typ in Stuttgart im Shop hat gemeint dass es eben aufgrund der wenigen Speichen schwerer ist, die Felge wieder zu richten.
Mit den Mavic machst du bestimmt nix falsch oder du frägst nach den FR 2050 bzw. den FR 2350.

Achja , solltest du dich als Anfänger wirklich schon 2-3 meter Drops runterstürzen, dann wär n kaputter LRS meine letzte Sorge. Da würd ich mich eher fragen ob ich genügend krankenversichert bin  

@ alle

Konnte am Dienstag mein V.SR in Stuttgart abholen. Nach fast 12 Wochen Wartezeit wars endlich soweit. Ein Hammerteil !!
Also die Lackprobleme die hier ein paar Seiten vorher diskutiert wurden kann ich nicht mehr bestätigen. Keine matten Stellen, Kratzer oder ähnliches. Nur auf dem Votec Zeichen hab ich mehrere kleine Luftblasen, die aber nur nach sehr intensiver Suche zu finden waren.
Leitungsverlegung ist auch Top, überall dort wo die Leitung den Rahmen berührt , wurden Gummischützer drübergestülpt.

Vivid Air ist wieder verfügbar , dafür fehlen jetzt die Formula Bremsen. Bin dann kurzfristig auf die Saint umgestiegen. 

Einzigster Kritikpunkt ist die Gabel. Die war mit maximal 5 psi gefüllt. Zum Glück hab ich bei nem Freund alles vor der ersten Ausfahrt gecheckt sonst hätt das böse ausgehn können. 

Bilder kommen noch im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## Radon0 (25. August 2011)

Ne 2 Meter bin ich nur im Bikepark gesprungen mit nem Federwegsmonster aber sowas möchte ich auch mit dem VSR machen wenn ich mehr Erfahrung habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (25. August 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> @Radon0
> 
> ...überall dort wo die Leitung den Rahmen berührt , wurden Gummischützer drübergestülpt.
> ...



das ist ein ding... da wurde bei den anderen votec-jüngern also mal wieder gespart


----------



## sackstand (25. August 2011)

heute kam das Dirt V1.1 vom Kollegen endlich an (hier @ work) als wir den Rahmen aus der Verpackung genommen haben traff mich fast der Schlag..
 Gewünscht war auch eine Elixir 3 am VR. Diese ware Bereits verbaut, soweit sogut. Die Leitung wurde durchs Steuerrohr(Gabel gesteckt). Die Abdeckkappe ist aber so scharfkantig das es scheinbar beim Einbau oder beim Transport die Kunststoffleitung an 2 Stellen bis durchs Metallgewebe gescheuert hat! Sie ist zwar noch dicht, aber sobald man damit auch nur 3 mal Lenken würde wäre die durch.

Kontakt mit dem Support schon aufgenommen, aber echt ärgerlich sowas 

PS: ist das Normal das dem Bike/Karton KEINE Pedale beiliegen? oder wurden die vergessen?


----------



## gotboost (25. August 2011)

Ist normal wie bei Druckern das Usb-Kabel.


----------



## sackstand (25. August 2011)

ist das ernst gemeint?

die 2 Radons und das Canyon von den leuten bei uns ausm Nachbarbüro kamen auch alle mit Pedalen?!


----------



## gotboost (25. August 2011)

Pedale beim Neurad sind am Mtb nicht sinnvoll. Fast jeder fährt ein anderes System bzw. Platform. Am Rennrad ist es ebenso.


----------



## sackstand (25. August 2011)

naja bei einem Dirtbike wäre es sicher nich so verkehert zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Naja das ist ja auch das kleinere Übel.
Pedale sind schnell nachgekauft. Nur das mit der Leitung is ärgerlich, weil wir nachher Arbeit mal ne Proberunde drehen wollten, solang das Wetter noch mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (25. August 2011)

@ -Kali-:
Das mit dem Luftdruck hatte ich auch.
Abgeholt in Wenden, nach Hause gefahren, drauf gesetzt und einmal komplett in den Keller gefahren. 
Aber da musst du eh erst einmal schauen, wie viel Luft du brauchst. Die Gabel fahre ich mit weniger als von Rock Shox empfohlen, den Dämpfer mit mehr als DT Swiss vorgibt.

@ broenner:
Wir haben unsere Diensthunde nicht fast vollständig durch Malinois ersetzt, weil der Deutsche Schäferhund dümmer ist, sondern weil die völlig überzüchtet/krank gezüchtet sind, Stichwort Hüftdysplasie.
Wir züchten aber seit ein paar Jahren selber Malinois.

Und wegen des iPhone - Menschenkenntnis/Verhaltensbeurteilung...


----------



## Sasse82 (25. August 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> ... Also die Lackprobleme die hier ein paar Seiten vorher diskutiert wurden kann ich nicht mehr bestätigen. Keine matten Stellen, Kratzer oder ähnliches. Nur auf dem Votec Zeichen hab ich mehrere kleine Luftblasen, die aber nur nach sehr intensiver Suche zu finden waren ...



Bei mir sind die Probleme mit dem Lack auch erst nach 2-3 Tagen Nutzung wirklich aufgefallen. Mein Lack ist einfach nicht robust genug, habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## -Kali- (25. August 2011)




----------



## <NoFear> (25. August 2011)

YEAH BABY! Geiles BIKE ! 

(mach bei den nächsten Fotos das Schloss ab... )


----------



## ChaosRaven (25. August 2011)

Das Braun ist einfach nur schmuck! 
(Darum hab ich es auch..  )


----------



## <NoFear> (25. August 2011)

Yapp. Habs gesehen... SCHÖÖÖÖN!

Ich bin da eher konservativ...


----------



## µ_d (25. August 2011)

fancy brown is schon ne geile farbe...


----------



## Radon0 (26. August 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> @Radon0
> 
> Bisher wurden anstatt der E 2000 die FR 2050 verbaut. So wie noch bei meinem V.SR.
> Zur Steifigkeit der CB´s kann ich dir nix sagen aber der Typ in Stuttgart im Shop hat gemeint dass es eben aufgrund der wenigen Speichen schwerer ist, die Felge wieder zu richten.
> ...



Vorrätig scheinen die E 2000 denoch zu sein ich kapier bloss nicht wieso sie die ausm Konfigurator genommen haben.


 Hal lo Herr xxxxxx

vie len Dank fü r Ihr e Anfra ge und das Inter es se an unse ren VOTEC-Pro duk ten.

Ja, die ser Rad lauf satz wird beim VOTEC V.SR ver baut. Alter na ti ven ent neh men Sie bit te den im Kon fi gu ra tor ange bo te*nen Kom po nen ten.

Aktu el le Infor ma tio nen zum Unter neh*men und unse ren Pro duk ten ent neh men Sie bit te uns er Home pa ge votec.com.

Wir hof fen Ihn en hier mit gehol fen zu haben, freu en uns auf Ihr e Ant wort.



Schö ne Grü ße aus Wen den



Ihr Votec Ser vice-Team

Votec Moun tain bikes
Sie ge ner Stras se 6
57482 Wen den-Hüns born

Tele fon: +49 (0)2762 40051-0
E-Mail: [email protected]

Hey den bi ke Gm bH & Co. KG
Sitz: 57482 Wen den-Hüns born
Regi ster ge richt Sie gen HR A 7917
Geschäfts füh rer: Arnd t Hey den

-----Ursprüng li che Nach richt-----
Von: [email protected] [mail*to:[email protected]]
Gesen det: Don ners tag, 25. Augus t 2011 18:58
An: [email protected]
Betr eff: Votec: Neue Nach richt per Kon*takt for mu lar



Die fol gen de Nach richt wur de per Kon*takt for mu lar ver sen det.


E-Mail: xxxxxx
Telefon:







--------------------------------
Nachricht:


Hallo
Ich habe inter es se am Votec V.SR und wüs ste ger ne ob die Dt Sw iss E 2000 beim Model 1.1 noch ver baut wer den oder ob ein ande rer Lauf rad satz ver baut wird.


Gruß xxxxxxxx











-----


Und ich wüsste gerne wie ihr die Lackierung eingestellt habt. Habt ihr direkt Kontakt aufgenommen oder wie habt ihr es gemacht das.das.Rad nur eine Farbe hat mit Schriftzug. Habe kein Bock auf die Streifen die auf den Standartlackierungen sind zu haben.

Gruß Radon0


----------



## -Kali- (26. August 2011)

@ Radon0

Die E 2000 sind laut Aussage von Fr. Nehm definitiv nicht mehr verfügbar. Es hat auch schon seit Wochen keiner mehr sein Bike mit diesen Felgen bekommen, sondern immer die FR 2050.
Und ohne Aufpreis ist das echt n guter Tausch. Die stecken schon richtig was weg!

Zur Farbwahl: Wenn du nur die Schrift willst solltest du das Telefonisch regeln , im Shop bestellen oder beim Kommentarfeld im Bestellformular deine Wünsche äussern. Im Konfigurator lässt sich das so nicht einstellen.


----------



## Broenner (26. August 2011)

Radon: Du bestellst dir am besten einfach die Deemax mit denen machtst du auf keinen Fall was falsch. NIEMALS NEVER EVER

Und zur Farbwahl wenns du dein Kiste bestellst steht ganz zum schluss ein kleiner kasten wosdu noch wünsche reinschreiben kannst wie z.b auch die farbgestaltung schreibst rein ohne haupt-und styledecor bitte  nur votec schriftzug

oder welche gabelfarbe du willst lyrik weiß oder schwarz kannst du auch angeben

ich hoffe ich habe weitergeholfen

Gruß der Votec-wartezimmer König (zum König geschlagen von MarcKampmann)     :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChef (29. August 2011)

Servus,
ich hab zum Kurbelsatz an meinem XM mal eine Frage:

Mein Bike wurde da der georderte X0-Kurbelsatz nicht lieferbar war
mit einer Truativ Noir ausgeliefert.
Nach 6 Wochen habe ich zusammen mit dem 1.Service die gewuenschte
X0-Kurbel montiert bekommen.
Ist es technisch möglich dass bei diesem Austausch nur die "äusseren" Teile getauscht wurden, nicht aber das Lager?
Lt. SRAM-Homepage sollte das X0-Lager ja hochwertiger sein...
Die Muttern links und rechts am Tretlager sehen aber so aus wie wenn es noch die alten wären.
Ich hab keine Lust eine X0 zu bezahlen aber nur die hälfte zu bekommen.

Ist fuer die Profis unter euch vielleicht eine doofe Frage, Kurbelinnereien 
sind aber leider (noch) nicht mein Fachgebiet.


----------



## blackberry5393 (30. August 2011)

Hallo !

Also ich verkaufe mein neues Votec V.SX Größe Medium Farbe: Schwarz 

Muss es leider aus Zeitmangel hergeben ! 
Das Bike wurde Ende Mai 2011 gekauft und 2mal gefahren !Also -NEU !!

Ausstattung :

Felgen: Mavic Deemax- silver
Reifen: Muddy Mary
Bremsen: Formula The One -schwarz gold
Federgabel: Fox Talas 36 FIT 2011, 160mm
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 High Volume 2011, 160mm
Schaltung: Sram XO 2012 , Hammerschmidt 
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt 
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb 
Lenker: Funn 785mm rot
Vorbau: Crank Brothers Iodine 2

Das Bike ist so wie NEU !!!!Kein KRATZER !!

Bei Interesse bitte unter +43699/18923561 melden 
oder ein Email hinterlassen bzw. PM 

Preis:1800 EURO !!


----------



## DrChef (30. August 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hab zum Kurbelsatz an meinem XM mal eine Frage:
> 
> Mein Bike wurde da der georderte X0-Kurbelsatz nicht lieferbar war
> ...


 

Kann mir hier keiner weiterhelfen?
Ich weiss dass es nur indirekt zum Topic gehört, aber hier lesen ja die 
Spezialisten mit


----------



## nightprowler (30. August 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> Kann mir hier keiner weiterhelfen?
> Ich weiss dass es nur indirekt zum Topic gehört, aber hier lesen ja die
> Spezialisten mit



Ich denk mal das ist durchaus möglich!

Uwe.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (30. August 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> Kann mir hier keiner weiterhelfen?
> Ich weiss dass es nur indirekt zum Topic gehört, aber hier lesen ja die
> Spezialisten mit



Laut Truvativ-Produktseite wird die Noir Kurbel mit GXP-System verbaut und für die X0 steht PF30, BB30, GXP und GXP PF zur Verfügung. Wo hast du denn ein/das spezielle X0 Innenlager auf der Seite gefunden?



Ach ja , mein SX ist da , eine schweinegeile "Krücke" !!! Allerdings war so ziemlich alles locker und hatte Spiel. Im Zuge dessen wollte ich natürlich auch die Platte hinter der HS nachziehen und musste feststellen , dass die HS NICHT selbstabziehend ist. Zumindest nicht meine. Das Prinzip ist klar aber die äußere Gewindescheibe dreht sich grundsätzlich mit und das war's mit "selbstabziehend".

Welcher Spezialist (hier) kennt für die HS einen Abzieher?


----------



## DrChef (31. August 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Laut Truvativ-Produktseite wird die Noir Kurbel mit GXP-System verbaut und für die X0 steht PF30, BB30, GXP und GXP PF zur Verfügung. Wo hast du denn ein/das spezielle X0 Innenlager auf der Seite gefunden?


 
Für die Noir wird mit GXP geworben, bei der X0 ist noch zusätzlich Pressfit 30 aufgeführt. Welches wohl diverse Vorteile in Gewicht und Steifigkeit bringt...


----------



## Erroll (31. August 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> bei der X0 ist noch zusätzlich Pressfit 30 aufgeführt.



Da du aber am SX kein Pressfit Lager hast (zum Glück), gibts für das SX nur das GXP Lager. Passt schon so.


----------



## DrChef (31. August 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Da du aber am SX kein Pressfit Lager hast (zum Glück), gibts für das SX nur das GXP Lager. Passt schon so.


 
Ok, Danke!
Habe zwar ein XM, aber die Rahmen sollten ja annähernd baugleich sein.


----------



## Erroll (31. August 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> Habe zwar ein XM, aber die Rahmen sollten ja annähernd baugleich sein.



Upps, das hatte ich überlesen. Aber ja, die Rahmen haben alle kein Pressfit Innenlager. Sei froh drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChef (31. August 2011)

Was ist den der Nachteil an dem von SRAM hochgelobten Pressfit-Lager?

Ich zitiere mal den SRAM-Text:

"Vorteile: Immense Gewichtsersparnis, geringer Q-Faktor, mehr Knöchelfreiheit, ein robusteres Lager, eine steifere/festere Kurbel und eine einfachere Montage. Platz für Standrohre mit größerem Durchmesser für mehr Steifigkeit. Nachteile: Bislang keine."


----------



## Erroll (31. August 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> Was ist den der Nachteil an dem von SRAM hochgelobten Pressfit-Lager?



Benutzerunfreundlichkeit. Man benötigt ein extra Werkzeug, um das Lager in den Rahmen einzupressen. Kostet wieder mehr Geld. Außerdem ist das Lager nicht mal schnell gewechselt, sprich mehr Aufwand.


----------



## Sagarunner (2. September 2011)

So,das Warten hat für mich nun ein Ende.Gestern kam mein Votec VXM.Das Teil ist sehr schön geworden.Außer das das Rohr für die Sattelstütze nicht ausgerieben ist gibt es nix zu maulen.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. September 2011)

Sagarunner schrieb:


> So,das Warten hat für mich nun ein Ende.Gestern kam mein Votec VXM.Das Teil ist sehr schön geworden.Außer das das Rohr für die Sattelstütze nicht ausgerieben ist gibt es nix zu maulen.



*lach* Komisch, dass die einfach nicht draus lernen. Es muss doch weniger Aufwand sein das Rohr vor jeder Auslieferung nochmal auszureiben statt ständig Räder reklamiert zu bekommen und es nachträglich zu machen....


----------



## Sagarunner (2. September 2011)

Ja,da hast du absolut recht.Bei einem Bike das so viel Asche kostet sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren.Aber irgend was is ja immer.Dann wird es eben bei der inspektion nachgearbeitet.Wenn der rest jetzt einwandfrei an dem teil funzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. September 2011)

Bis dahin hast du dann halt ein teures verkratztes Stück Alu in der Röhre. ;-) Ich musste da nicht mal so lange warten.. bereits nach 3 Tagen war die Stütze verunstaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (2. September 2011)

Ist mir egal ob die verkratzt ist nehm ich mein poliermittel mit polierwatte und fang an zu polieren ende aus.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. September 2011)

Genau, mach das mal bei anodisiertem Alu. ;-)


----------



## MissQuax (2. September 2011)

War bei meinem V.SX auch - aber ist mir ziemlich egal: die Original Truvativ Stylo hab ich sowieso soweit gekürzt, daß ich sie ganz versenken kann (für Bikepark und dort wo's Lift-/Shuttlemöglichkeiten gibt), und die KS hat jetzt eben vom 1. (!) montieren/demontieren Kratzer, die man im montierten Zustand aber kaum sieht.

Meine Bikes sind (bis auf eine Ausnahme) alles Gebrauchsgegenstände, dürfen auch so aussehen und tragen ihre Schrammen und (kleinen) Dellen mit Stolz ("Viel Feind, viel Ehr'!"  ).

Werde das aber bei Gelegenheit (wenn ich meinen Dämpferschutz bei Mike in Frankfurt abhole) trotzdem mal zur Sprache bringen ...


----------



## Erroll (2. September 2011)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Genau, mach das mal bei anodisiertem Alu. ;-)


----------



## Broenner (7. September 2011)

Wo is eig akami?


----------



## HairyGlory (13. September 2011)

Ich geselle mich auch mal zu den anderem im Wartezimmer. 

Morgen vor 3 Wochen wurde mein V.SX geordert. Bin gespannt wann es kommt.


----------



## MarcKampmann (13. September 2011)

Mein V.SR in action


----------



## -Kali- (13. September 2011)

Hier meins im Bikepark Albstadt


----------



## HairyGlory (16. September 2011)

Gerade mal nachgehakt:

Bestellt vor 3,5 Wochen (Vorraussichtliche LZ 5,6 Wochen)
Status heute: Bestellnummer? Brauchen wir nicht. Wann war das Bestelldatum?.... Dann rechnen sie noch mal ca. 5 Wochen....

Am liebsten hätte ich direkt storniert...


----------



## muffpants (18. September 2011)

da bin ich wieder..... mir wurde ja gesagt das es bis zu 8 wochen dauern kann bis ich mein bike bekomme..... unter anderen weil es ja konfiguriert ist...... aber was soll ich sagen..... es ist da  nach 5 wochen....... ich bin zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (18. September 2011)

Nicht glaubwürdig... Fünf Wochen.. Und noch nicht einmal Fotos...


----------



## muffpants (19. September 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Nicht glaubwürdig... Fünf Wochen.. Und noch nicht einmal Fotos...


 
pah...... guckst du mein profil.... siehst du foto


----------



## akami (20. September 2011)

Moin moin!

Na bin ich nach all der Zeit noch willkommen? - Hier paar Updates:

1. Ab dem 1.1.12 arbeite ich in Gießen.
2. Heute ein Fox-Dämpfer-Tuning vorgenommen. Hammer geil. Fährt sich einfach nur cremig! Nur zu empfehlen.
3. Leider noch kein Leitungsupdate. Warte noch auf richtig schicke Leitungen.
4. In Gießen werde ich mich auch wieder mit einer DH-Schleuder bewaffnen. Wird ein Ghost DH 9000 oder ein Last Herb DH werden.
5. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich mal mit jemanden hier aus dem WZ ein Ride ergeben würde.

Grüße,
Philip


----------



## HairyGlory (20. September 2011)

muffpants schrieb:


> pah...... guckst du mein profil.... siehst du foto


 
Nobby Nic... Really? Den hab ich grad von meinem Cube geschmissen... Drecksreifen. Verstehe nicht, wie Votec so einen Schrott in seinem Konfigurator anbieten kann....


----------



## bascopeach (21. September 2011)

@Akami und alle anderen die das auch wissen 

Welches AngleSet von CaneCreek passt denn in das V.SX?

Überleg mir das nachzurüsten...

THX


----------



## akami (21. September 2011)

@ bascopeach: Das 1.5" ZS49


----------



## bascopeach (21. September 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ bascopeach: Das 1.5" ZS49



Danke dir! Auf wieviel Grad hast du dein SX gerade?

65,7° ?


----------



## akami (21. September 2011)

1° flacher.


----------



## aerofun (21. September 2011)

Hier ein Bild von meinem V.SX ... damit die Foto Strecke nich ganz abreißt 
(aktuell nach'm kleinen Mud Einsatz)







Hab das gute Stück jetzt schon ca. 8 Wochen. Macht echt Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (22. September 2011)

-Kali- schrieb:


> Einzigster Kritikpunkt ist die Gabel. Die war mit maximal 5 psi gefüllt. Zum Glück hab ich bei nem Freund alles vor der ersten Ausfahrt gecheckt sonst hätt das böse ausgehn können.



da hast du dir wohl nicht die mühe gemacht und sämtliche "beipackzettel" zu lesen. da steht explizit, dass alle schrauben sowie die federungselemente vor der ersten ausfahrt zu überprüfen sind. 



nach diversen besuchen im bikepark, etlichen touren im umland/odenwald und noch mehr abfahrten auf selbst gebauten trails: das v.sr kann mehr als ich (nicht schwer) und so manches dh bike (oder deren reiter!?). 

einziger kritikpunkt: ich muss bergauf immer so lange auf meine mitfahrer warten


----------



## gotboost (22. September 2011)

Hat wer Interesse an einem 30km alten Monarch rt hv? Kommt aus einem Nukeproof Mega, nur testgefahren, direkt gegen Stahlfeder getauscht, passt perfekt ins sx. Per pm.


----------



## -Kali- (22. September 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> da hast du dir wohl nicht die mühe gemacht und sämtliche "beipackzettel" zu lesen. da steht explizit, dass alle schrauben sowie die federungselemente vor der ersten ausfahrt zu überprüfen sind.


 

Ist aber eigentlich Aufgabe von Votec. Der hintere Dämpfer war ja auch mit ca. 150 psi befüllt. 
Die Gabel wurde wohl vergessen.

Und die Speichen am Hinterrad waren auch vereinzelt nicht richtig angezogen.
Resultat:  Nen schönen Achter nach 20 km auf Asphalt und Schotter

Aber alles in allem will ich mal nicht meckern. Für so wenig Geld bekommt man selten so viel Fahrrad. Bin ansonsten voll zufrieden( siehe Bild oben!!)


----------



## akami (22. September 2011)

Hier wollte doch letztens jemand sein SX los werden? Sollte dies noch zu haben sein, bitte einmal die Konfiguration und den Preis posten. - Danke.


----------



## Broenner (22. September 2011)

OHh Akami 

ICh weiß die konfig im kopf 

fox talas
fox dämpfer
deemax 
hs mit 2012er x0 schalwerk
crankbrother lenker
und vorbau
muddy`s 
schwarz anodisiert

für schlappe 1700,00euronen


----------



## bascopeach (23. September 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 4. In Gießen werde ich mich auch wieder mit einer DH-Schleuder bewaffnen. Wird ein Ghost DH 9000 oder ein Last Herb DH werden.



Ich kenn jemand der sein Last Herb DH verkaufen will, istn 2011 mit Vivid Air, Interesse? Oder wolltest du ein Neues?

Der Bursche fährt jetzt für Last und bekommt daher das 2012er Modell, das 2011 steht daher noch gut da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (27. September 2011)

Moinsen!

So ich habe mich endlich mal ran gewagt und das Öl meiner Fox getauscht. Nach einer kurzen Probefahrt kann ich euch nur empfehlen diese grüne, zehflüssige Pampe gegen irgendetwas Gescheites auszutauschen. Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung haben imens an Performance zugelegt. Heißt im Klartext: *Weniger Federwegverbrauch bei verbesserter Dämpfung und sensibleren Ansprechverhalten*, einfach traumhaft.

Grüße


----------



## bascopeach (30. September 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> So ich habe mich endlich mal ran gewagt und das Öl meiner Fox getauscht. Nach einer kurzen Probefahrt kann ich euch nur empfehlen diese grüne, zehflüssige Pampe gegen irgendetwas Gescheites auszutauschen. Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung haben imens an Performance zugelegt. Heißt im Klartext: *Weniger Federwegverbrauch bei verbesserter Dämpfung und sensibleren Ansprechverhalten*, einfach traumhaft.
> 
> Grüße



Und wann kommt der Titan-DHX mit externem Ausgleichbehälter? *Hechel*


----------



## HernandezPzok (5. Oktober 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> So ich habe mich endlich mal ran gewagt und das Öl meiner Fox getauscht. Nach einer kurzen Probefahrt kann ich euch nur empfehlen diese grüne, zehflüssige Pampe gegen irgendetwas Gescheites auszutauschen. Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung haben imens an Performance zugelegt. Heißt im Klartext: *Weniger Federwegverbrauch bei verbesserter Dämpfung und sensibleren Ansprechverhalten*, einfach traumhaft.
> 
> Grüße




Gegen was hast du die Pampe denn genau getauscht? Hab schon gehört, dass einige einfach Motoröl verwenden?


----------



## HernandezPzok (7. Oktober 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> So ich habe mich endlich mal ran gewagt und das Öl meiner Fox getauscht. Nach einer kurzen Probefahrt kann ich euch nur empfehlen diese grüne, zehflüssige Pampe gegen irgendetwas Gescheites auszutauschen. Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung haben imens an Performance zugelegt. Heißt im Klartext: *Weniger Federwegverbrauch bei verbesserter Dämpfung und sensibleren Ansprechverhalten*, einfach traumhaft.
> 
> Grüße




Hast du ein Gabelöl von einem anderen Hersteller mit gleicher Viskosität wie die grüne Fox Pampe, also 10w, verwendet oder einfach Motoröl, wie ich es schon von einigen hier gehört habe? Ich frage, weil ich demnächst auch gerne die grüne Pampe ersetzen möchte.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (7. Oktober 2011)

Update 
Positiv : Boobar 780mm / 30mm Rise / bei meinem SX (L) und 1,95m für hervorragend befunden! 
Hätte nie gedacht dass 5cm mehr an jeder Seite solch einen Quantensprung im Handling ausmachen. Herrlich!

Negativ : leichtes Spiel im Hinterradlager (EX 1750). Nachzustellen geht da irgendwie nix.  G A R A N T I E !!! ^^


----------



## VotecNeuling (9. Oktober 2011)

endlich ist es da ... mein V.XM
bestellt 29.07.2011
geliefert 04.10.2011


----------



## nightprowler (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo RitzelBallerina,

was ist den das für eine Schaumstoffwurst da an Deinem Rahmen?

Nein bitte sags nicht.

Uwe.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (9. Oktober 2011)

Wie im Western. Da kommen die Kerben rein. Für jedes mal auf die Fresse fliegen eine.


----------



## nightprowler (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ihr Luftpumpen,

da sind für Ende Oktober die neuen Modelle 2012 angekündigt.

twentyniner und superleicht und Ihr merkt nichts; wofür bezahl ich Euch eigentlich?

Also Wartezimmer 2011 muß wohl geschlossen werden.

Darf man ja gespannt sein.

Uwe.


----------



## Sasse82 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mach mal nicht so ein Wind hier. 
Noch sind sie nicht da, gibt also nichts zu berichten. ;-)

Außerdem warte ich mal wieder auf die Reklamations-Arbeiten an meinem 2011er Modell, wäre also doof, wenn ich aus dem Wartezimmer geschmissen werde. 

Im 2012 Wartezimmer werde ich nicht Platz nehmen, vielleicht 2013 oder 2014 wieder? We will see!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (19. Oktober 2011)

Mein V.SX ist letzen Freitag gekommen  *freu*


----------



## bascopeach (19. Oktober 2011)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Mein V.SX ist letzen Freitag gekommen  *freu*



Na dann hau doch mal n paar Bilder raus!!


----------



## HairyGlory (19. Oktober 2011)

Leider vom Telefon


----------



## Broenner (23. Oktober 2011)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Leider vom Telefon


 
Hast du schon den Kashima-Coat auf deiner 36er ?

Aber sonst schaut dein teil geil aus find ich .


----------



## akami (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

@ HairyGlory: 
Sehr schickes SX !
Ich hoffe für Dich, dass sich das was man über Kashima liest nicht bewahrheitet.

@ Brönner:
Jipp das ist eine Kashima-Gabel. Erkennt man doch schon an den Grafiken.

@ All:
Federdämpfer für mein SX ist endlich geordert. Dann wird mit der Stahlfeder und deren 
Härten ein wenig experimentiert und wenn dann alles klappt, kommt eine Titanfeder rein.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Oktober 2011)

akami schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe für Dich, dass sich das was man über Kashima liest nicht bewahrheitet....



Servus VOTEC-Gemeinde...

Mich würde interessieren, was an der Kashima-Beschichtung schlecht sein sollte?
Habe selbst noch nichts darüber gelesen...


----------



## akami (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Beschichtung zumindest im extremen Dauereinsatz wohl schon nach einer Saison anfangen soll abzublättern. Ob das wirklich stimmt, waage ich zu bezweifeln. Wir werden sehen oder auch nicht


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Oktober 2011)

aha... das wäre für die Firma KASHIMA COAT aber nicht gerade ein Marketingbrüller...


----------



## akami (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen habe. Aber es wurde gesagt, dass die Fox-Teamfahrer, die ja schon länger das Coating fahren, nach jeder Saison die Federelemente wechseln mussten. Hoffentlich bestätigtigt sich das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (23. Oktober 2011)

Hmm... soll denn diese Beschichtung jetzt auch bei der Konkurrenz verbaut werden? Oder wartet RockShox und Co. erstmal ab?


----------



## akami (23. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weiß ist die Kashima-Coat-Beschichtung exklusiv für KOWA und FOX Federelemente.


----------



## Erroll (23. Oktober 2011)

Rock Shox macht doch ebenfalls mit ner neuen Beschichtung rum. Schaut euch mal die Boxxer der WC-Fahrer an.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Oktober 2011)

Aha... ist mir neu... 

kannst du ein aktuelles Bild einer "beschichteten" BOXXER posten?

Danke


----------



## akami (23. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weiß wird die neue Boxxer mit Keronite-Beschichtung in den Tauchrohren geliefert. Siehe hier.


----------



## Erroll (23. Oktober 2011)

Nur als Beispiel. 
http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/2/photos/26233/s780_interbike_day30089.jpg?1316065357


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (23. Oktober 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen habe. Aber es wurde gesagt, dass die Fox-Teamfahrer, die ja schon länger das Coating fahren, nach jeder Saison die Federelemente wechseln mussten. Hoffentlich bestätigtigt sich das nicht.



Da das aber alle Team Fahrer sowieso tun, sehe ich hier noch keinen Beleg.


----------



## akami (23. Oktober 2011)

Das ist die neue alte DLC-Beschichtung.


----------



## Erroll (23. Oktober 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Das ist die neue alte DLC-Beschichtung.



Na los, klär mich auf!


----------



## akami (23. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weiß wurde das Blackbox-Design schon wieder von der Keronite-Beschichtung abgelöst.


----------



## akami (23. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage: Wo bekommde ich Nadellager für Fox-Dämpfer?


----------



## Broenner (25. Oktober 2011)

Frag ma bei toxo nach.


----------



## gotboost (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei enduro seals oder so. Die rws Dinger.


----------



## onlyTan (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mein votec v.sr bekommen. Top Rad und mit allem mehr als zufrieden.

Jetzt bin ich vorhin zufällig über Bilder von anderen v.sr gestolpert und habe dann auch der votec Seite selbst gesehen, dass mein vivid Air Dämpfer andersherum als auf den Bildern montiert ist.
Macht der Einbau einen Unterschied?


----------



## Erroll (30. Oktober 2011)

onlytan schrieb:


> macht der einbau einen unterschied?



nö.


----------



## OltaBanolta (31. Oktober 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gibts schon Neuigkeiten von deinem Projekt? Bin neugierig auf den ersten Fahrbericht und natürlich auf die optische Veränderung.

Wenns was Neues gibt (gutes oder schlechtes) dann bitte Bescheid geben. 

Ich überelg mir ja die Variante mit dem Wechsel auf MZ oder auf Fox mit kleiner Kammer..... das Wegsacken in den mittleren FW geht mir irgendwie auf die Nerven, meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig bei einem Enduro. Naja, ist aber (neben einem Spiel im Hinterbau) gsD das einzige, das wirklich stört an dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (1. November 2011)

Moin!

Zum Wochenende sollten der Dämpfer und die Titanfeder da sein. Die Gleitlager lassen noch
auf sich warten aber eingebaut und getestet wird das Teil trotzdem. Fahrbericht folgt. 
Sobald wieder Zeit sein sollte werden Brems- und Schaltzüge durch Stahlflex leitungen 
ersetz.

Grüße,
Philip


----------



## akami (4. November 2011)

Ich dachte es wird gut, ................... doch es wurde göttlich!

Nachdem heute mein Federdämpfer für's SX gekommen ist, musste ich diesen sofort ver-
bauen. Die Nadellager und die Titanfeder sind noch nicht da, auch die Probefahrt ist etwas
kurz ausgefallen. Jedoch möchte ich euch die ersten Eindrücke nicht vorenthalten:

1. Die Veränderung begann schon nach dem Einbau. WOW! Eine Hammeroptik, kein Ver-
gleich zur Luftfedervariante.

2. Rauf auf's Rad. Der nächste Ahaeffeckt. Direkt das einsteigen in den Sattel fühlte sich
sensibler an als vorher. Auf der Strecke und im Uphill verhielt sich der Dämpfer immer so,
wie von ihm erwartet. Kaum bis minimal federnd aber stets sehr sensibel und gut
dämpfend.

3. Im Downhill kein Vergleich zu vorher. Super in der Dämpfung, im Ansprechverhalten, 
super schnell in der Reaktion, einfach nur Big-Bike-Feeling.

4. In allen Punkten rockt die Feder um einiges mehr als der RP23-Luftikus. Ich bin ja mal 
gespannt, wie das Ding mit Titanfeder und Nadellagern verhält.

Das war mein erster Eindruck. Ein großer Fahrbericht sowie der 1:1 Gewichtsvergleich 
werden noch folgen. Auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## gotboost (4. November 2011)

Was für ein Dämpfer ist überhaupt verbaut? Beweisphoto!


----------



## akami (4. November 2011)

Endkonfiguration des Dämpfers:

- Fox Vanilla R Dämpfer mit Toxoholicservice
- NukeProof Titanfeder 450x2.25
- Real Wordl Cycling Nadellager

Und hier das Beweisbild:


----------



## gotboost (4. November 2011)

Passt gerade so, wußt ich's doch..


----------



## akami (4. November 2011)

Wie der RP23, der passt ja auch gerade so. Da nehmen sich die beiden nix


----------



## akami (5. November 2011)

Hier noch mal ein Bild mit der Gesamtoptik und etwas gereinigt. Titanfeder und Nadellager
sind leider noch nicht da.

Geplante Änderung für die nächste Zeit:

- Schalt- und Bremszüge durch Stahlflexleitungen tauschen
- Reifenwechsel
- Tausch von 32/24 auf 34/20 Z
- Tausch der Abstreifer


----------



## OltaBanolta (5. November 2011)

Das schaut doch mal gut aus! Sehr gut sogar! Optik ist jetzt extrem stark.

Es kommt also auch beim Einfedern nicht zum Kontakt zwischen den Windungen und dem Rahmen? Wie sind die Verstelloptionen des Dämpfers? Nehme mal an, dass man nur die Zugstufe verstellen kann, oder lieg ich da falsch? 

Der Hinterbau ist ja so konstruiert, dass er zu Beginn recht viel Federweg freigibt - offensichtlich wird damit "Sensibilität" glaubhaft gemacht. Deshalb auch das Durchsacken durch den mittleren FW bzw. das Hineinsacken bis zum Progressionspunkt. 

Ist das Problem mit dem neuen Dämpfer beseitigt? Sprich: gleichmäßige Freigabe von Federweg durch den gesamten "Travel" hindurch? (... durch den gesamten "Travel" hindurch... klingt bescheuert, aber ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine  )


----------



## akami (5. November 2011)

Danke Olta. Ich finde es auch saustark, sowohl von der Optik als auch von der
Performance. Nun zu deinen Fragen:

Keinerlei Kontakt zum Rahmen. Passt perfekt. Einstellen kann man die Federvorspannung
und den Rebound sowie logischerweise durch den Tausch der Feder, die Federhärte. Das
ProPedal ist von Werk an eingestellt und kann nicht verändert werden. Läuft aber super.

Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich durchsacke oder von jetzt auf gleich zur Progression
durchknalle. Der Dämpfer arbeitet für mich perfekt und federt fast voll durch ohne 
unangenehm zu werden. So wie es sein soll. 

Ich kann die Umstellung auf die Feder nur empfehlen. Ich persönlich bin gespannt auf die
andere Feder und die neuen Lager. Yammi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (5. November 2011)

was für ne härte bei welchem gewicht fährst?


----------



## akami (5. November 2011)

Ich habe mir bei 76KG eine 450er bestellt.


----------



## akami (10. November 2011)

Moin!

Also das neue V.SX gefällt mir nicht. Das Design ist von Edel auf Baumarkt gewechselt. Die Geometrie wurde verhunzt, die Kashimagabel passt nicht zum Design und die Schaltzüge wurden zwar anders aber nicht besser verlegt. Ich bin echt froh ein 2011er Modell zu haben. Naja vielleicht überrascht ja der Bikekonfigurator doch noch... .


Thema "Coil im SX":

Feder:
Leider passt keine Titanfeder in meinen Rahmen. Dafür habe ich aber die extra für den Vanilla angefertigte Stahlfeder mit dem Sonderhub von 2.37" gefunden. Diese wird Sandgestrahlt und nach meinen Wünschen lackiert.

Lager:
Ich habe mich wegen der langen Wartezeit und der geringen Haltbarkeit gegen die Nadellager entschieden. Da die Gleitlager von Fox auch nur Müll sind, habe ich mir nun Gleitlager nach Maß anfertigen lassen. Sehen super aus und funktionieren auch so.

MFG,
Philip


----------



## <NoFear> (10. November 2011)

Bin auch mal gespannt, wann man sich die neuen Modelle ansehen kann... bisher gibt es nur eine langweilige "Haben Sie Geduld"-Vertröstung


----------



## ellbc (11. November 2011)

Gibt's noch Platz hier im Wartezimmer?
Habe am 29.10. ein V.XM bestellt, gerade noch eines der letzten 2011er wie es scheint, kurz darauf wurde der Konfigurator deaktiviert 

Mal schauen, wie lange ich warten muss...


----------



## akami (11. November 2011)

Moin ellbc!
Wir haben hier immer Platz. Na dann mal Glückwunsch zu einem der letzten 2011er Bikes.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (12. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also das neue V.SX gefällt mir nicht. Das Design ist von Edel auf Baumarkt gewechselt. Die Geometrie wurde verhunzt, die Kashimagabel passt nicht zum Design und die Schaltzüge wurden zwar anders aber nicht besser verlegt. Ich bin echt froh ein 2011er Modell zu haben. Naja vielleicht überrascht ja der Bikekonfigurator doch noch... .



Ist möglicherweise reine Geschmacksache mit dem neuen SX , allerdings bei dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe bin ich der selben Meinung wie du. Allein schon vom Farbkombistyle her ... wuaaaahhh kackhässlich!

Hier mal zum Vergleich was den Jungs von "der Konkurrenz" für 2012 im Hirn herumgegeistert ist :

http://www.bayeride.de/images/stories/Demo-2012-frame.jpg


----------



## akami (13. November 2011)

Von drauß' vom Walde komm ich her;
Ich muss schon sagen, das SX mit Coil rockt schon sehr!

So mein Fox Coil Dämpfer ist nun komplett mit passender Feder und Custom Gleitlagern
ausgestattet. Bin eben mal zwei Stunden mit dem Ding durch das Laub gesurft. Und ich 
muss saggen ein wahrlicher Traum. Super sensibel, kein Durchsacken des Federweges,
verbesserte Dämpfung, sogar im Uphill besser als der RP23. In mein SX kommt mir keine
Luftfeder mehr.

@ Ballerinchen:

Das Demo gefällt mir dafür in der Form nicht so. Und auch wenn rot eine saugeile Farbe
ist, würde ich trotzdem lemongreen empfehlen. Welches Bike mir nach wie vor in Form,
Funktion und Farbe/Design gefällt ist das alte SX Trail.


So und nun ab zur Arbeit,
Greetz,
Philip


----------



## RitzelBallerina (15. November 2011)

Also ein quietschiges Lemongreen haben die auch in der Farbpalette.

Okay , das Demobeispiel war von der Klasse vll etwas fehlgegriffen. Die Dinger haben ja einen etwas anderen Einsatzszweck und unter Umständen locker 19 bis ... kg. Am Votec V.SX finde ich den schlanken und steifen Rahmen endgeil! Der schaut noch irgendwie nach dem klassischen Rad aus. Keine superfetten Rohre , kein Design aus der Zukunft , kein Carbon und lässt sich trotzdem hervorragend durch's Gelände dreschen. Uphill überholt einen zwar jeder halbwegs konditionelle Crossradbiker , aber trotzdem ist es mit dem SX bergauf absolut möglich und ist keine pure Quälerei.  
Zu dem gehen mir die neuen Designideen der geschwungenen Rohre , wie beim Strive , RM Slayer und/oder auch beim neuen Specialized SX , ziemlich auf den Keks. Aber wie gesagt , reine Geschmacksache.

Ist das neue SX komplett der alte Rahmen? Vorne ist mir das mit den 180mm und per Angle Set angepasstem Lenkwinkel schon klar. Aber hinten? Da dürfte das mit dem Federweg wohl recht knapp werden. Gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten (Dämpfer länger oder Geometrie am Hinterbau ändern). Oder hab ich da 'n Denkfehler? 

Bin auch sehr gespannt auf den Konfigurator (und auf die Preisentwicklung! UND DIE WARTEZEIT DER KUNDEN!!!! xD). 

Gruß


----------



## bascopeach (15. November 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Ist das neue SX komplett der alte Rahmen? Vorne ist mir das mit den 180mm und per Angle Set angepasstem Lenkwinkel schon klar. Aber hinten? Da dürfte das mit dem Federweg wohl recht knapp werden. Gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten (Dämpfer länger oder Geometrie am Hinterbau ändern). Oder hab ich da 'n Denkfehler?



Soweit ich das beurteilen kann hat sich am Hinterbau nix verändert, das Sx 2011 generiert ja "eigentlich" auch 166-167mm, das wurde von der 160mm (auf 165 siehe Bild) Aufschrift verändert, die 180mm sind m.A.n. nur für die Gabel neu.
Die Geo verändert sich wegen dem AngleSet nicht...

@Akami, kannst du Unterschiede von Coil und Air was die Specs angeht posten? Gewicht, und wenn möglich die Kosten für den Umbau... Wie siehts im Dauereinsatz ohne PiggyBack aus, keine Verhärtung vom Vanilla-Dämpfer, bzw. schlechteres Ansprechverhalten?

THX


----------



## Erroll (15. November 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> S
> @Akami, kannst du Unterschiede von Coil und Air was die Specs angeht posten.....



Wollt ihr das nicht im seperaten SX Thread besprechen? Dort passt es doch inhaltlich viel besser rein, als im Wartezimmer. Immerhin geht es speziell um das SX. Vielleicht mag Akami einfach dort nochmal seinen Umbau genau posten?


----------



## <NoFear> (15. November 2011)

naja... jetzt sei mal nicht so 

immerhin dürfte es das Wartezimmer der _Bikes 2011 _allzulange nicht mehr geben...


----------



## Erroll (15. November 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> naja... jetzt sei mal nicht so


Bin ich doch gar nicht. Ich fänd es nur wesentlich sinnvoller. Würde ich mich für den Umbau interessieren, würde ich als letztes ins Wartezimmer schauen. Das macht das Ganze einfach etwas übersichtlicher. Aber letztendlich ist es mir Jacke. Ich wollt es nur mal anmerken.


----------



## akami (15. November 2011)

Servus!

Dann jetzt im SX-Thread.

MFG


----------



## bascopeach (15. November 2011)

Gerne


----------



## donxanderl (16. November 2011)

Hell Yeah! Endlich hat das warten für mich ein Ende: ich hab am Samstag mein neues V.XM in Empfang genommen! Noch konnte ich es zwar nicht ausgiebig testen, die erste kurze Runde war aber schon sehr vielversprechend! Einziges Manko: wie man hier ja bereits schon öfter gelesen hat, reibt Votec wohl ungerne die Sitzrohre richtig aus... so auch bei meinem Bike! Ich hoffe dass sie das bei der ersten Inspektion dann nachholen werden! 
Ansonsten bin ich mehr als zufrieden und freu mich schon darauf es endlich mal ordentlich über ein paar feine Trails zu jagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ellbc (16. November 2011)

donxanderl schrieb:


> Hell Yeah! Endlich hat das warten für mich ein Ende: ich hab am Samstag mein neues V.XM in Empfang genommen! Noch konnte ich es zwar nicht ausgiebig testen, die erste kurze Runde war aber schon sehr vielversprechend! Einziges Manko: wie man hier ja bereits schon öfter gelesen hat, reibt Votec wohl ungerne die Sitzrohre richtig aus... so auch bei meinem Bike! Ich hoffe dass sie das bei der ersten Inspektion dann nachholen werden!
> Ansonsten bin ich mehr als zufrieden und freu mich schon darauf es endlich mal ordentlich über ein paar feine Trails zu jagen!



Glückwunsch!
Wie lange hat's gedauert? Ich hab ja neulich auch ein V.XM bestellt 
Das mit dem Sitzrohr muss ich glaub vorab noch beauftragen, wär schade um die schöne Reverb


----------



## donxanderl (16. November 2011)

ellbc schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sitzrohr muss ich glaub vorab noch beauftragen, wär schade um die schöne Reverb



ja, hät ich vielleicht auch vorher machen sollen... aber was solls, die truvativ wird eh nur bis nächstes jahr drin bleiben, dann gibts hächstwahrscheinlich ne absenkbare, bin nur noch am überlegen was für eine, weil ich will keine mit remote, ich mag nicht noch mehr kabel am bike haben ;-)
Ich hab jetzt nicht ganz 10 Wochen gewartet, war noch okay, find ich. obwohl ne woche früher schon schön gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich das schöne wetter noch ausnutzen können, seit dem ist hier eine zähe Nebelsuppe am start und max. 10 grad oder so... aber was solls, es werden schon noch ein paar schöne tage kommen!


----------



## bascopeach (16. November 2011)

donxanderl schrieb:


> dann gibts hächstwahrscheinlich ne absenkbare, bin nur noch am überlegen was für eine, weil ich will keine mit remote, ich mag nicht noch mehr kabel am bike haben ;-)



Genauso ging es mir und nem Freund auch, er hat ne KindShock Dropzone (125mm rot eloxiert) und ich ne X-Fusion Hilo (mit 100mm all-black)und wir sind beide sehr zufrieden, einzig bei der KindShock ist die Sattelklemmung etwas anfällig und muss ständig nachgezogen werden, bei der X-Fusion muss man mit deutlich mehr Nm anziehen als angegeben, aber dann klemmt das Ding auch wie verrückt. 

Also wenn man das macht keine Probleme, das Spiel ist bei beiden minimal, aber das haben die Absenkbaren so an sich, hab noch keine gefunden die GAR kein Spiel hatte...

Ups Off-Topic, da muss ich ja aufpassen


----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2011)

donxanderl schrieb:


> ...reibt Votec wohl ungerne die Sitzrohre richtig aus... so auch bei meinem Bike! Ich hoffe dass sie das bei der ersten Inspektion dann nachholen werden!



hab ich dich da richtig verstanden, dass du das bike zur inspektion zu VOTEC schicken willst?


----------



## donxanderl (16. November 2011)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Ups Off-Topic, da muss ich ja aufpassen



hehe, trotzdem danke für die tips ;-)


----------



## donxanderl (16. November 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> hab ich dich da richtig verstanden, dass du das bike zur inspektion zu VOTEC schicken willst?



nicht wirklich, ich werd wahrscheinlich im laden vorbeischaun, ich hoff die können mir das da auch machen, ansonsten werd ich schaun ob ich das wo anders machen lassen kann und votec die rechnung übernimmt oder so... hast du da schon erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2011)

war ende mai in FFM bei MIKE und hab mein V.FR entsprechend den Vertragsbedingungen (welche anfangs nicht erfüllt wurden) "umbauen" lassen. 

Mike meinte, dass nach einem Jahr eine Inspektion durchgeführt werden müsste - wegen der Garantie und so...
Er meinte, dass man diese Inspektion nicht bei Votec direkt machen muss, sondern auch in einem x-beliebigen seriösen Laden machen kann.

An der Stelle gebe ich noch zu bedenken, dass die dort entstehenden Kosten (sehr wahrscheinlich) nicht von Votec übernommen werden! Kannst aber gerne Mal nachfragen und uns davon berichten!


----------



## donxanderl (16. November 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> An der Stelle gebe ich noch zu bedenken, dass die dort entstehenden Kosten (sehr wahrscheinlich) nicht von Votec übernommen werden! Kannst aber gerne Mal nachfragen und uns davon berichten!



ich werd mich mal mit votec in verbindung setzen, was man da machen kann, weil ein anständig ausgeriebenes Sitzrohr kann man bei nem Bike in der Preisklasse glaub ich schon erwarten... ich werde dann mal posten was dabei rausgekommen ist!


----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2011)

ja tu dies, würd mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (20. November 2011)

donxanderl schrieb:


> Hell Yeah! Endlich hat das warten für mich ein Ende: ich hab am Samstag mein neues V.XM in Empfang genommen! Noch konnte ich es zwar nicht ausgiebig testen, die erste kurze Runde war aber schon sehr vielversprechend! Einziges Manko: wie man hier ja bereits schon öfter gelesen hat, reibt Votec wohl ungerne die Sitzrohre richtig aus... so auch bei meinem Bike! Ich hoffe dass sie das bei der ersten Inspektion dann nachholen werden!
> Ansonsten bin ich mehr als zufrieden und freu mich schon darauf es endlich mal ordentlich über ein paar feine Trails zu jagen!



Hey! Schwarz/Weiß! Sehr schön das!


----------



## donxanderl (21. November 2011)

Danke, was man auf dem foto vielleicht nicht so gut sieht: ein bisschen olivgrün ist auch noch dabei


----------



## akami (21. November 2011)

Endlich da...

...und direkt verbaut. Fahrbericht und Gewichtsvergleich müssen noch ein wenig warten
aber die Optik möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 

Ich persönlich finde es einfach nur *FETT* !














Und weil ich es so genial finde, habe ich mir das SX noch in weiß geholt 






MFG


----------



## HairyGlory (21. November 2011)

Sucht vllt. noch jemand nen V.SX, in blau gold mit Top Ausstattung für einen sehr günstigen Preis? 1 mal gefahren?  Bild bei Fotos zu sehen...
Rahmen = M


----------



## benrider (23. November 2011)

OK, da tut sich was bei Votec. Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ;-)


----------



## Sasse82 (23. November 2011)

Und genau heute wird nach fast zwei Monaten endlich mein reklamiertes Bike wieder zurück geschickt! Ob das im Zusammenhang steht? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benrider (23. November 2011)

Bestimmt


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. November 2011)

Hmm.. Ich bräucht eh noch so ein, zwei.. hundert Bikes...


----------



## Sasse82 (23. November 2011)

*lach* Warum wunderst es mich nicht, dass es Votec mal wieder nicht pünktlich geschafft hat. ;-)


----------



## Radon0 (24. November 2011)

2012 ist online


----------



## akami (24. November 2011)

Deshalb schreibt ihr ja auch niemand mehr


----------



## ellbc (24. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Deshalb schreibt ihr ja auch niemand mehr



Ich schreib sobald mein Bike da ist


----------



## akami (24. November 2011)

Ui. Was gibt es denn feines?


----------



## ellbc (24. November 2011)

Hab Ende Oktober ein V.XM bestellt... das müsste ja eigentlich noch dieses Jahr kommen dann!


----------



## akami (24. November 2011)

Das wurde schon eingeschmolzen  -- Ich habe auch schon auf einem XM gesessen. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Radon0 (24. November 2011)

Die neuen Bikes mag ich Persönlich nicht. Sie sind viel teurer geworden und gleichzeitig wurden gute Komponenten rausgenommen und entweder schei* Komponenten als standart gewählt oder übertriebende. Beispiel  VSR Lyrik rc2 dh 170 die einfache rc hätte auch gereicht meiner Meinung. Finde ich persönlich echt doof das sie einem die einfachen komponenten nicht mal zur verfügung stellen und so der Preis nach oben steigt. 

Gruß Radon0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (25. November 2011)

Die Investition in das 11'er SX finde ich angesichts des 12'er Konfigurators richtig super. Einzig und allein den Monarch würde ich mal testen wollen 

Oh man! Die Farben! Das haben die Neukunden bestimmt dem Sonderwunschwahnsinn der Vorjahreskäufer zu verdanken


----------



## nightprowler (25. November 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Die Investition in das 11'er SX finde ich angesichts des 12'er Konfigurators richtig super. Einzig und allein den Monarch würde ich mal testen wollen
> 
> Oh man! Die Farben! Das haben die Neukunden bestimmt dem Sonderwunschwahnsinn der Vorjahreskäufer zu verdanken



Einigen wir uns darauf das Akami die Schuld dafür trägt.

Uwe.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (26. November 2011)

Gut erkannt Uwe! 

Hab gerade mal durchkalkuliert und würde mit der 2011 Konfig. 2012 locker 300 Kröten mehr blechen. Wo steckt denn der nicht unerhebliche Aufpreis? Helft mir mal , denn irgendwie kann ich den am V.SX per se nicht finden.


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. November 2011)

Ich mag die Farben!


----------



## Broenner (26. November 2011)

Irgendwie kommt mir das 2012 v.fr so bekannt vor, ich meine das 1.3 oder 1.2 aufjedenfall das gelbe mit den gelben deemax das schaut ähnlich aus wie meins hmmm.


----------



## philluck (27. November 2011)

broenner ich würd mir mal überlegen votec wegen ideenklau von dir zu belangen...


mein rad würde satte 550 teurer kommen, angenommen ich würde mich für die tricons entscheiden (niemals!)


----------



## Broenner (29. November 2011)

philluck das war ein spass.


----------



## donxanderl (30. November 2011)

donxanderl schrieb:


> ich werd mich mal mit votec in verbindung setzen, was man da machen kann, weil ein anständig ausgeriebenes Sitzrohr kann man bei nem Bike in der Preisklasse glaub ich schon erwarten... ich werde dann mal posten was dabei rausgekommen ist!



so, ich habe jetzt einen Anruf von Votec bekommen wegen des schlecht ausgeriebenen Sitzrohrs. Sie ham gemeint ich könnte das in Stuttgart im Laden nacharbeiten lassen und würde eine neue Sattelstütze bekommen. Da ich nach Stuttgart aber auch 180 km zu fahren habe, werd ich mich hier mal bei ein paar Fahrradwerkstätten umschauen, was es mich kosten würde, das dort machen zu lassen (kann ja hoffentlich nicht sooo teuer sein, zumindest mal billiger als das Benzin für die Fahrt nach Stuggi). wenns preislich okay ist werd ichs hier machen lassen und mir von Votec ne neue Sattelstütze schicken lassen (vorausgesetzt die Rahmen-Garantie wird dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt, wenn ichs in ner anderen Werkstatt machen lasse). Ansonsten wollt ich die erste Inspektion anfang nächsten jahres eh in Stuttgart machen lassen, dann werd ich da auch das mit dem Sitzrohr gleich mit machen lassen. Aber im Moment hoffe ich noch drauf, dass ich des hier bei ner werkstatt günstig machen lassen kann.


----------



## akami (30. November 2011)

Moin donxanderl,

Votec ist in solchen Sachen sehr kulant. Sollte kein Problem geben mit Deinen Garantieansprüchen.


So ich war eben noch ein wenig die Sonne genießen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donxanderl (30. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin donxanderl,
> 
> Votec ist in solchen Sachen sehr kulant. Sollte kein Problem geben mit Deinen Garantieansprüchen.
> 
> ...



schicker Fahrradständer, so einen bräucht ich in meiner wohnung 

ja, er klang am telefon auch sehr kulant, also ich bin mal guter dinge und werd in den nächsten tagen mal ein paar werkstätten durchtelefonieren und mich dann nochmal mit votec kurzschließen


----------



## akami (30. November 2011)

Den gibt es auch mit Wandhalterung, kostet dann aber etwas mehr 

Viel Glück!


----------



## donxanderl (30. November 2011)

Dankeschön!

PS: kann ich den direkt bei dir bestellen?


----------



## akami (30. November 2011)

Klar! Dir buddel ich direkt einen aus  - Schon irgendwie schade, dass das Wartezimmer bald weichen muss


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. November 2011)

Was ist das für ein Mini Dämpfer in dem Votec?


----------



## akami (30. November 2011)

Wieso Minidämpfer? - Das ist ein Fox Vanilla R mit Titanfeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (30. November 2011)

War bloss Spass, endlich schauts mal gscheit aus und es gefällt.
So einen Umbau habe ich auch hinter mir:


----------



## akami (30. November 2011)

Top! 

Ja, Coil macht schon was her. Sowohl was die Optik aber auch die Performance anbelangt. Und ich bin gerade mal 164 Gramm schwerer als mit dem Luftikus. Zudem kommen die Custom Gleitlager, welche nicht nur um ein vielfachen besser laufen sondern auch viel schciker aussehen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. November 2011)

Huber Bushing, habe ich auch drin, einfach nur super.
Ja, die Performance spricht für sich, da wird ein Wurzelteppich zur Forststrasse.
Aber bei mir sind schon 500Gr. angewachsen, egal.


----------



## akami (30. November 2011)

Ich bin ja auch am überlegen mir vorne ne Coil zu geben aber irgendwie mag ich die Absenkfunktion. Ich habe ein Angebot für eine RockShox Lyrik inklusive Umbaukit, heißt ich könnte wahlweise Coil mit U-Turn oder SoloAir fahren. Problem ist nur, die Gabel wäre weiß


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. November 2011)

Schau mal bei mir im Album(Scratch Air), da war ne weisse Lyrik drin, schaut nicht so gut aus.
Absenkfunktion brauchst du nicht, bei der Geometrie, die brauche ich auch nicht mit 180mm, aber ich trage ja meistens.....
Aber jetzt ernsthaft, wieso Absenken?


----------



## akami (30. November 2011)

Da ich auch gerne mal knackige Uphills nehme, wo man echt danbar ist, wenn man entspannt ochkurbeln kann und das Vorderrad trotzdem genug Druck bekommt. - Ich weiß die einen sagen ist Humbug, die anderen stehen drauf, Ich mag meine Talas Funktion.


----------



## OltaBanolta (30. November 2011)

GsD noch jemande, der sich fragt, warum immer alle vom Absenken sprechen.

Die Gabel abzusenken brauche ich nur, wenn ich einen besch.... Hinterbau habe. Dieser knickt an der Rampe ein und die Achslast-Verteilung geht flöten (zu viel Gewicht am Hinterreifen).

ABER das V.SX (sowie die meisten anderen, moderen Bikes) haben diesen kinematischen "Fehler" nicht mehr. Die Hinterbauten knicken nicht mehr ein und versacken im Federweg. Die Achslast bleibt also stabil (oder zumindest annähernd stabil).

Bei einem 100 mm Racefully würde auch keiner auf die Idee kommen, die Gabel auf 30 mm zu senken nur weil man den Berg hoch fährt. Warum nicht? Weil der Hinterbau nicht einknickt!! 

Und genau so ist es bei den langhubigen Bikes. Die Absenkfunktion stammt aus Tagen, als die Kinematik der Hinterbauten einfach noch nicht so weit waren und Hinterbauten an Rampen im Federweg verschwanden. Heute gibt es das Problem nicht mehr (.... kaum mehr).

Also gleicht man mit dem Absenken nicht mehr die Achslast-Verteilung aus, sondern beinflusst sie negativ! 


Aber das Thema wurde schon so oft diskutiert und es gibt ja genug, die aufs Absenken schwören, von daher ist es mehr oder weniger sinnlos, darüber zu diskutieren. 

Ist ja eine freie Welt, und zum Glück darf jeder machen was er möchte!


----------



## akami (30. November 2011)

Naja bei einem LT Bike liegt die Schnauze schon höher als bei einem HT. Wenn Du dann ne 30° Rampe hochpedalierst, kippst ja schon fast anch hinten über  - Ich benutze meine Absenkung auch eher selten aber wenn, bin ich froh sie zu haben. Aber eine Coil würde mich schon echt reizen, eine schöne Van oder U-Turn *sabber*


----------



## OltaBanolta (30. November 2011)

Kauf dir eine Stahlfedergabel! Absolut andere Welt! Luft ist leicht, Stahl ist gut! 

ABER: Die Lyrik ist nicht grad die sensibelste! Die spielt ihre Stärken erst so richtig aus, wenn man sie anfängt den Berg runter zu prügeln. Auf jeden Kieselstein im Uphill spricht sie (meine zumindest nicht) definitiv nicht an!


----------



## akami (30. November 2011)

Erstmal muss ich das umsetzen, was ich noch für mein Baby geplant habe, dann gehts weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (4. Dezember 2011)

Aloha!

So ich habe mich für eine neue Federgabel entschieden. Dafür muss aber erstmal Platz und Geld geschaffen werden. Wer also noch ein paar Teile (u.a. Fox Talas, RP23) zum Blow-Out-Preis sucht, der möge hier gucken:

Bikemarkt Blowout


Werden soll es dann diese Gabel.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Dezember 2011)

Servus Akami... also an deiner Stelle wuerde ich bei der Fox bleiben. Zudem hört man in der letzten Zeit nichts Gutes aus Italien!! Weiss auch net aber sowas wuerd ich mir nicht ans Rad montieren... aber mach wie du willst.


----------



## Erroll (4. Dezember 2011)

Generell gibt´s gegen die Zocchi nix einzuwenden. Allerdings verstehe ich den Schritt auch nicht. Die Zocchi hat genauso Luftfeder als Medium. Lediglich für den Sag wird eine Ti Feder verwendet. Keine Absenkung und bestenfalls ebenbürdige Dämpfung, wenn nicht sogar schlechter. RC3 Ti hätte ich verstanden, aber die Micro? Ich würde auch bei der Fox bleiben, oder wenn unbedingt ne Änderung ansteht, wie schon gesagt auf Van umbauen.


----------



## akami (4. Dezember 2011)

Nagut, dann lass ich das erstmal und bleibe bei der FOX, bis ich ne passende Van gefunden habe. Ich fand das Gewicht doch recht interessant. Schade, dass ich nicht direkt testen und vergleichen kann.


----------



## Broenner (7. Dezember 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Nagut, dann lass ich das erstmal und bleibe bei der FOX, bis ich ne passende Van gefunden habe. Ich fand das Gewicht doch recht interessant. Schade, dass ich nicht direkt testen und vergleichen kann.


 
Akami bist du langsam KRANK ODER SOWAS??? Du hast ein top-bike gehabt um spass zu haben muss man nicht immer die teuersten und besten parts haben, oder ist die kiste nur da als vorzeigemodell?

Spass bei seite, sagma ich kann auch icht verstehen warums du nicht dein rp23 behalten hast und hast nochmal die stahlfeder gekauft. Ich bin der meinung so wie votec es rausgibt ist es am besten mit den parts.


----------



## maverick404 (7. Dezember 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Akami bist du langsam KRANK ODER SOWAS??? Du hast ein top-bike gehabt um spass zu haben muss man nicht immer die teuersten und besten parts haben, oder ist die kiste nur da als vorzeigemodell?
> 
> Spass bei seite, sagma ich kann auch icht verstehen warums du nicht dein rp23 behalten hast und hast nochmal die stahlfeder gekauft. Ich bin der meinung so wie votec es rausgibt ist es am besten mit den parts.



weil der rp23 ein nerviger dämpfer ist, hat er doch sehr gut beschrieben. seine aussagen sind richtig und ich finde das du da schlecht mitreden kannst wenn du die konfiguration nicht hast! bin mit meinem dämpfer auch nicht zufrieden und am überlegen was ich jetzt mache.


----------



## akami (7. Dezember 2011)

Sie ist bestellt. Es ist jetzt keine Van geworden sondern eine Lyrik RC2L U-Turn Coil. Ich freu mich echt auf das Teil.

@ Brönner:
Luft ist einfach keine Coil. Die Performance ist um längen besser und bei der richtigen Wahl der Teile auch nur minimal schwerer. Der RP23 kostet knapp  500.00,- der Titandämpfer den ich jetzt drin habe mit Custom-Lagern knappe  200.00,- . Geld ist nicht immer der ausschlag gebende Faktor.


----------



## chevioso (9. Dezember 2011)

Viel Spass mit der Stahlfedergabel Akami!
Kann den Wechsel absolut nachvollziehen. 
Ich fahre eine 2010er Lyrik Coil DH mit Absenkfunktion.
Wie oben schonmal erwähnt reagiert die Gabel (meine Gabel - weiss nicht, ob das allgemein für Stahlfedergabeln gilt) nicht besonders sensibel auf kleinere Unebenheiten. 
Dafür sackt sie über Wurzelteppichen und Treppen kein bisschen ein
und vermittelt bei Drops und sonst allgemein starken Schlägen totale Sicherheit. Ich fahre sehr gerne Coil. 
Bald auch hinten dank deiner Vorarbeit


----------



## akami (15. Dezember 2011)

Aloha!

Ich habe zwar schon in die anderen Threads gepostet aber hier hinterlasse ich auch noch mal zwei Bilder meines Coil Umbaus. Demnächst wird die Lyrik noch auf 170mm gebockt. Fährt sich einfach nur super sahnig das Geschoss, kein Vergleich zur Luft. - Ja und so sieht das ganze aus:









MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (21. Dezember 2011)

aktueller stand:








leider deutlich über 18 kg


----------



## akami (21. Dezember 2011)

Dafür sieht es mit der Bomber um einiges brachialer aus, sehr gut


----------



## chevioso (21. Dezember 2011)

Habe jetzt auch den RP23 durch einen Vanilla r ersetzt und bin nach einer Rundfahrt im Schnee sehr froh über den Umbau! 
Nachteile bis jetzt: Mehr Gewicht und mehr Wippen im Wiegetritt. 
Vorteile bis jetzt: Ansprechverhalten (sensibler /an langen Treppen kein wegsacken mehr) und die Stahlfeder vermittelt viel Sicherheit (durchschlagen).
Fazit fürs erste: Ich lass den VanillaR dran und freu mich über vorne und hinten Stahlfederung! =)
Danke an Akami- ohne dich hätte ichs nicht gewagt.


----------



## akami (21. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt! - Und nichts zu danken


----------



## OltaBanolta (21. Dezember 2011)

Wo habt denn ihr eure Fox Vanillas her? Einen Coil-Dämpfer ohne Piggy zu finden ist nicht gerade einfach! 

Interessant wäre die Variante nämlich auf jeden Fall. Würd ich auch gerne einmal probieren.


----------



## chevioso (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey OltaBanolta!

Bei dem musst du klären, ob der HUB passt.
Da gibts zwei Versionen( 50,8mm und 57mm). Du brauchst fürs VS.X den mit 57mm.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dampfer-FOX-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item23179db099

-.-Jan-.- hatte auch einen mit 57 mm HUb. Kannst ja mal nach fragen, ob er ihn noch hat.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (22. Dezember 2011)

Hier nochmal die wichtigsten Fakten zum Fox Vanilla R im V.SX:

1. Der Fox Vanilla R muss 57mm Hub haben.
2. Den Fox Vanilla R gibt es als aktuellstes Modell von 2009
3. Es gibt den Vanilla R auch als RC, ist allerdings sehr schwer zu funden, suche auch wie blöde
4. Der Dämpfer sollte unbedingt ein Service sehen. Muss nicht unbedingt der Toxoholic-Service sein, hier im Bikemarkt gibt es jemanden, der das sehr gut macht
5. Um wirklich Spaß am Dämpfer zu haben bedarf es anderer Lager, von Nadellagern würde ich abraten, Gleitlager von Huber-Bushings sind super
6. Der Vanilla R ist etwas unterdämpft, es empfiehlt sich daher eine etwas stärkere Feder zu nehmen, vorallem wenn man es krachen lassen möchte, Federhärte berechnen und dann + 100LBS ist meine Empfehlung
7. Unbedingt darauf achten, ob Federinnendurchmesser und Federaußendurchmesser passen, einige Federn passen nur unter Ausbau der Schwinge
8. Sollten andere Dämpfer in Erwägung gezogen werden, muss darauf geachtet werden, dass deren Federn passen sowie, dass EBL und HUB stimmen, z.B. hat der X-Fusion Vector DH2+ ein externen AGB und mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten allerdings auch nur einen 56er Hub, das bedeutet ca. 3cm weniger Federweg

Für weitere Fragen, Hilfestellungen oder Bezugsquellen, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Dezember 2011)

@akami
du wolltest sagen, es gehen 3mm Hub verloren, bei einem 56er Dämpfer, oder?
3cm ist etwas zuviel.

Die Huber Lager kann ich auch nur empfehlen, die Igusbuchsen laufen super.

Aber das mit den 100lbs ist etwas zuvielgegriffen, das würde 45Kg entsprechen.
Hier kann man Federn besser abgestimmt kaufen und sind auch noch leicht:

http://www.batwheels.de/Daempferfedern-Zubehoer


----------



## akami (22. Dezember 2011)

1. Eigentlich mÃ¼sste das mit den 3cm hinkommen, wenn ich mich nicht arg verrechnet habe. Die wertvollen Zentimeter sitzen immer am Ende. Bin jetzt aber gerade zu faul um nochmal zu rechnen  - Davon mal abgesehen wÃ¤ren mir â¬450.00,- (DÃ¤mpfer) + â¬100.00,- bis â¬200.00,- (Titanfeder) + â¬30.00,- (Lager) etwas viel Geld fÃ¼r das Update.

2. Ich habe die Gleitlager + seinem Fett, rennt super

3. Also der rechner sagte mir 450lbs. Das war mir zu gummiartig, gerade fÃ¼rs Grobe. Mit der 550er Feder lÃ¤uft das super. AÃerdem ist es ja nur meine Empfehlung  - Jeder muss sein Equipment fÃ¼r sich wÃ¤hlen.
Die Abstimmung der K) ist sehr schÃ¶n, die Feder wird aber wohl kaum ins SX passen


----------



## ellbc (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe eben die Info erhalten, dass mein Bike an den Shop in Stuttgart versandt wurde 
Gibt also doch noch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk, wenn auch wahrscheinlich um ein paar Tage verspätet... bin echt gespannt drauf, wie es dann in natura aussieht!


----------



## akami (22. Dezember 2011)

Dann viel Spaß mit deinem *X*-*M*as - Bike


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Dezember 2011)

160mm Federweg : 57mm Hub= i 2,8
i 2,8 x 56mm Hub=157mm Federweg.


----------



## akami (22. Dezember 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> 160mm Federweg : 57mm Hub= i 2,8
> i 2,8 x 56mm Hub=157mm Federweg.



Stimmt, hatte nen kleinen Denkfehler drin


----------



## RitzelBallerina (24. Dezember 2011)

Fröhliche Weihnachten ihr mit den richtig schön dreckigen Rädern


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Dezember 2011)

Oh ja!
Morgen wird bei dem Sauwetter der Königstuhl umgegraben! 
Da bleibt kein qcm vom Bike sauber! ;-)

Leider ohne Votec... das ist immer noch bei der Mängelbeseitigung. :-(


----------



## chevioso (25. Dezember 2011)

Euch auch frohe Wiehnachten! 
=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (25. Dezember 2011)

Von drauß' vom Walde komm ich hier,
Ich muss euch sagen, es matschelt dort sehr!

Ho ho ho! ;-)


----------



## ellbc (28. Dezember 2011)

Gestern konnte ich endlich auch mein Bike in Empfang nehmen


----------



## bascopeach (3. Januar 2012)

Leute aufgepasst,ich hab vor circa einer stunde mit christopher aus stuttgart
Telefoniert weil mein bike gerade im service dort ist, und jetzt kommts

Stuttgart und frankfurt machen dicht!!

Es wird in zukunft nur noch online existieren!!

Ich krieg vielleicht nicht mal mein bike gemacht,
und muss es so wieder abholen...

Weiss jemand was genaueres?


----------



## donxanderl (3. Januar 2012)

das find ich jetzt auch krass, dass die dicht machen... weiß man ab wann?



ellbc schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich endlich auch mein Bike in Empfang nehmen



hübsches bike! ich sehe du hast ne reverb drin, ich bekomm nämlich ende januar auch noch eine von votec für mein v.xm, welche ausführung hast du denn drin? 100mm? 125mm? kann man sich das aussuchen bei votec oder verbaun die eine länge standardmäßig?


----------



## Sasse82 (3. Januar 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Leute aufgepasst,ich hab vor circa einer stunde mit christopher aus stuttgart
> Telefoniert weil mein bike gerade im service dort ist, und jetzt kommts
> 
> Stuttgart und frankfurt machen dicht!!
> ...



Shit!
Das war bisher immer der super Vorteil von Votec!
Mein Bike ist auch noch im Werk und sollte wieder nach Stuttgart geschickt werden...
Da muss ich mal mit ihm telefonieren, bisher habe ich nichts davon gehört.


----------



## ellbc (3. Januar 2012)

donxanderl schrieb:


> das find ich jetzt auch krass, dass die dicht machen... weiß man ab wann?
> 
> 
> 
> hübsches bike! ich sehe du hast ne reverb drin, ich bekomm nämlich ende januar auch noch eine von votec für mein v.xm, welche ausführung hast du denn drin? 100mm? 125mm? kann man sich das aussuchen bei votec oder verbaun die eine länge standardmäßig?



Habe heute auch dort angerufen und das mit der Schliessung erfahren, schon krass 

Bezüglich der Reverb: ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, wie lang die ist! Sicher ist nur, dass es nicht die aktuelle Version der Stütze ist, die Länge kann man sich meines Wissens nicht aussuchen, das macht Votec...


----------



## donxanderl (3. Januar 2012)

okay, dann bin ich mal gespannt welche sie mir schicken ;-) aber ich werd wohl vorher nochmal anrufen und versuchen das abzuchecken!
das die shops schließen find ich echt bescheuert, votec hatte mir eigentlich noch ne kostenlose inspection zugesagt als entschädigung für das nicht ausgeriebene sitzrohr...


----------



## ellbc (3. Januar 2012)

Ne kostenlose Inspektion hab ich an sich auch noch gut


----------



## akami (3. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück mache ich meine Inspektionen und Services selber. Schade ist es allerdings trotzdem. Mein Votec liegt gerade komplett demontiert in der Küche. Ich warte gerade auf Teile und dann wird das gute Stück richtig schick zusammengebastelt, inklusive neuer Zugverlegung. Ich habe mir richtig gedanken gemacht für ein super cleanes Set-up. Hoffentlich klappt das wie gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (6. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand was Neues? Ich versuche seit 3 Tagen Stuttgart zu erreichen, aber ich krieg niemand ran...


----------



## akami (6. Januar 2012)

Auf der Homepage gint es den Shop-Link schon nicht mehr... .


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

guckst du diesbezüglich auch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9079593#post9079593


----------



## hilldevil77 (6. Januar 2012)

ja, die shops machen dicht und die mitarbeiter können nach hause gehen. auch im werk wenden sind schon mehrere mitarbeiter gekündigt worden (min. 3 personen). also geht es berg ab statt berg auf mit votec. votec ist sowieso ein "one man show", da nur 1 mitarbeiter die bikes zusammen baut, deswegen auch die lange wartezeiten. also aufpassen mit "vorkasse", lieber die nachnahmegebühr in kauf nehmen.


----------



## akami (6. Januar 2012)

hilldevil77 schrieb:


> ja, die shops machen dicht und die mitarbeiter können nach hause gehen. auch im werk wenden sind schon mehrere mitarbeiter gekündigt worden (min. 3 personen). also geht es berg ab statt berg auf mit votec. votec ist sowieso ein "one man show", da nur 1 mitarbeiter die bikes zusammen baut, deswegen auch die lange wartezeiten. also aufpassen mit "vorkasse", lieber die nachnahmegebühr in kauf nehmen.




Schon schade, da die Bikes von der Funktion her echt super sind. Ich liebe mein SX. Mit der Nachnahmegebühr wird etwas schwer, wenn das Rad mehr als 2000.00,- kostet.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

*Special Offer:*

Wie einige von euch vielleicht mitbekommen haben, habe ich mich sehr intensiv mit dem Fahrwerkumbau des SX auf Coil beschäftigt. Ich habe nun ein Angebot für einen X-Fusion Vector DH2+ und würde meinen jetzigen Dämpfer *Fox Vanilla R 2009 inklusive Titanfeder (550LBS) und Huber Bushings* abgeben. Zwei Stahlfedern in 600LBS und 650LBS hätte ich auch noch. - Die Federn habe alle den entsprechenden Durchmesser um den Dämpfer ohne Ausbau der Schwinge einbauen zu können.






Bei Interesse oder für mehr Bilder schickt mir bitte eine PN.


MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (14. Januar 2012)

TÃ¤usche ich mich oder haben die die Preise der 12'er Palette noch einmal angehoben? Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher , aber nun sind's nicht mehr 300 , sondern fast 700â¬ Aufschlag bei selber Konfiguration (beim SX genauso wie beim XM!!!) 

Okay , die Shops und der Ersatzteileverkauf ist auch Geschichte. Dann geht's wohl leider dem Ende entgegen. Schade! Vom SX und auch vom XM kann ich nur gutes berichten. 
SPITZENBIKES! 

Das XM , falls jemand Interesse hat , steht demnÃ¤chst zum Verkauf da ich nur noch mit dem SX unterwegs bin und im Gegensatz zum Votec-Shop gibt's bei mir 'n absolut fairen Preis.


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Moin Ritzelchen!

Ja die haben die Preise nochmals angehoben. Meine Konfig von 2011 kostet 2012 schon â¬1071.00,- mehr. Da werden sich die glÃ¼cklich schÃ¤tzen, die direkt zu Anfang ein SX gebucht haben. Die restlichen Interessenten werden wohl jetzt abgesprunge sein. - 2011 hatte ich das GlÃ¼ck, als ich bestellt habe, mein Bike billiger zu bekommen. Damals wurde der Konfigurator nach unten hin angepasst.

Das mit den Shops ist auch der Hammer, da sich viele fÃ¼r ihr Bike nur entschieden haben, da sie es live und in Farbe sehen und fahren konnten. Komische Politik, die Votec da fÃ¤hrt.

Nix desto trotz, sind es super Bikes, wie Du schon sagst. Ich freue mich umso mehr Ã¼ber mein 2011er Modell. Ich bin gerade dabei es mal wieder aufzumotzen und Mittwoch ist mein SX hoffentlich wieder fit.


----------



## ellbc (14. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ja vor ein paar Wochen mein Bike noch in Stuttgart abgeholt... also wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte, dass die dicht machen, hätte ich wohl kein Votec genommen.
Genausowenig, wenn ich keine Probefahrt hätte machen können, wie akami ja schon geschrieben hat. Was die Politik bringt, wird sich echt zeigen, ich schätze stark, dass es bergab gehen wird...


----------



## RitzelBallerina (14. Januar 2012)

Das riecht ganz stark nach Insolvenz / Pleite , wie auch immer. Ich werde jedenfalls mein Bike (oder Teile davon) NICHT nach Wenden zum Service schicken. Geht 'ne Firma insolvent und man hat etwas dort beim Service/Garantie/Durchsicht , sieht man sein Eigentum nie wieder. Hab ich bei Quelle mit 'nem Homeentertainmentsystem live erlebt! 
Die grössten Gläubiger werden bedient und alles was sich noch in der Firma befindet geht automatisch in die Insolvenzmasse über. Das ist der Wahnsinn aber absolut rechtens.


----------



## bascopeach (14. Januar 2012)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Das riecht ganz stark nach Insolvenz / Pleite , wie auch immer. Ich werde jedenfalls mein Bike (oder Teile davon) NICHT nach Wenden zum Service schicken. Geht 'ne Firma insolvent und man hat etwas dort beim Service/Garantie/Durchsicht , sieht man sein Eigentum nie wieder. Hab ich bei Quelle mit 'nem Homeentertainmentsystem live erlebt!
> Die grössten Gläubiger werden bedient und alles was sich noch in der Firma befindet geht automatisch in die Insolvenzmasse über. Das ist der Wahnsinn aber absolut rechtens.



Alter! Mach mich nicht fertig! Mein Bike ist gerade in Wenden!!


----------



## RitzelBallerina (14. Januar 2012)

Basco , ich will dich nicht verrÃ¼ckt machen. Aber guck , dass du dein Geilteil schnellstmÃ¶glich zurÃ¼ckbekommst. Das mit der Quelle-Isolvenz ist kein Witz. Meine Eltern haben damals einen Neuwert von ca. 1900â¬ eingebÃ¼Ãt und in die RÃ¶hre geschaut. Seit dem bin ich bei solch seltsamen Firmen-Entwicklungen sehr sensibilisiert. 

Es muss ja auch nicht so sein , dass Votec in den Abgrund saust. Allerdings frage ich mich (auch ohne Wirtschaftsstudium!) ernsthaft wie die dieses Jahr ihre StÃ¼ckzahlen im Verkauf machen wollen.


----------



## Sasse82 (14. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück steht mein V.XM jetzt gerade im DPD-Depot um die Ecke!
Auch wenn ich es erst Dienstag bekommen werde... der Insolvenzmasse kann es nicht mehr zugesprochen werden. ;-)
Wenn nun dann mit dem Bike alles TipTop ist, bin ich nach dem langem Leidensweg endlich zufrieden!

Mal sehen was mit Votec wird, wäre wirklich schade, wenns den Bach runter geht!


----------



## bascopeach (14. Januar 2012)

Es ist dort immerhin in Bearbeitung (gut das ist auch "nur" die Aussage von Votec per mail) aber vielleicht hab ich noch Glück, ich hoffe schon auch dass Votec es übersteht, aber wenn ich mir überlege dass ein SX 1.1 soviel kostet wie mein vergleichbares SX 1.3, also das hätte ich sicher nicht bezahlt!

Drückt mir mal kollektiv die Daumen dass ich es bald wieder habe...


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Votec ist wie der Phönix, der aus der Asche steigt. Keine andere Firma geht so oft pleite und kommt wieder wie Votec. Im Notfall raffen wir uns zusammen, kaufen Votec auf und ziehen es aml richtig groß. Wir wissen ja, was Kunden die Votec Kunden wollen/brauch.

Selbst wenn Votec jetzt wirklich mal wieder den Bach runtergehen sollte, wird das nicht von jetzt auf gleich sein. Ich tippe mal, die Shops zu schließen, wenn es wirklich aus Kostengründen sein sollte, ist nur der erste Versuch die Kosten gering zu halten. Ich tippe mal, dass wird noch ein paar Wochen dauern. 

Ich versuche noch ein Lagerkit zu besorgen, Alle Servicemaßnahmen und Reperaturen mache ich sowieso selber. Dann wird es gewissenhaft ausgefüht, ich habe das, was ich will und es geht schneller.


----------



## Sasse82 (14. Januar 2012)

Aber hey, vielleicht haben sie gerade auch Zulieferprobleme und wollen gar keine Bikes verkaufen um nicht von dieser Seite her wieder schlechte Presse zu bekommen, daher die hohen Preise. 

Naja, wir werden es sehen. Jedem der sein Bike (oder Geld) noch dort hat, drücke ich jedenfalls die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (14. Januar 2012)

@Sasse : dein Bike bei DPD und draußen scheint die Sonne wie im Frühling. Das ist ja schon tragisch! 

@bascopeach : *kollegial & ernsthaft die daumen drückt* 

@akami : Bei dem Aufpreis muss ich ehrlich gestehen , würde ich mir heute ein Nicolai Helius AM ordern. (Ein Lagerkit hab ich auch schon vorsorglich hier liegen. Das Schaltauge fehlt mir aber noch. Verdammt!)


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Ich war damals echt am Ã¼berlegen mir das Helius zu holen. Ich bereue zwar nichts aber wenn ich mir das Bike von KHUJAND so ansehe werd ich schon schwach. - Wobei so getuned wie mein Bike ist und bei den aktuellen Preisen von Votec kÃ¶nnt ich mein Bike fÃ¼r â¬4.500,- verkaufen und ..... 

Ne ich liebe mein SX. Da steckt so viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail drin, das geb ich so schnell nicht wieder her. Freut euch auf Mittwoch


----------



## Sasse82 (14. Januar 2012)

Ja, sehr tragisch! Aber hey, wenn man nun insgesamt knapp 5 von 6 Monaten drauf verzichtet hat, gehen die 3 Tage auch schnell rum, und ich hätte zur not noch mein Hardtail...  heute kann ich aber sowieso nicht raus.

Ein Lagerkit habe ich leider keins, was würde ich denn nun theoretisch tun, wenn ich neue Lager bräuchte und es Votec nicht mehr geben sollte? Sind das Standard-Teile, die man auch woanders bekommt? Oder habe ich dann einen nutzlosen Rahmen hier liegen?


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Die Lagerkits müssten bei Votec noch liegen. Die brauchen die Lager ja auch für Ihre Bikes. Ganz einfach eine Email schreiben und Kit ordern. Fertig.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (14. Januar 2012)

Du alter Bastler du! 

Siehst'e mal , ich könnte ein SX und ein XM verkaufen aber das Enduro geb ich nicht mehr her


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Das SX ist ja schweine geil. Mit einem der effecktivsten Hinterbauten, wenn es um Trails geht.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Januar 2012)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> ...Es muss ja auch nicht so sein , dass Votec in den Abgrund saust. Allerdings frage ich mich (auch ohne Wirtschaftsstudium!) ernsthaft wie die dieses Jahr ihre Stückzahlen im Verkauf machen wollen.





Sasse82 schrieb:


> ...Mal sehen was mit Votec wird, wäre wirklich schade, wenns den Bach runter geht!




Tschuldigt, aber mit solchen Spekulationen ist niemandem geholfen... die Zeichen deuten darauf hin, dass was geschehen wird, aber gleich wieder ne Insolvenz? Ich weiß nicht?!?

Wer wollte ein Lagerkit und Ersatzschaltauge haben?

probiers mal hiermit: http://www.votec.com/warenkorb.html?type=accessories


----------



## RitzelBallerina (14. Januar 2012)

Natürlich ist das alles spekulativ. Da hast'e schon recht NoFear. Aber zu dieser absolut frechen Preiserhöhung und den Shopschliessungen kann ich nichts anderes (natürlich rein subjektiv) sagen als das , wonach es für mich aussieht. Tut mir leid. 

Immerhin werben wir hier doch für das SX (das reine Produkt!) fast mehr als der Hersteller selbst. Mit dem Preis kann man das ja wohl definitiv nicht mehr.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Januar 2012)

Was die *Preiserhöhungen* angeht, da hast du / habt ihr absolut Recht, ... Frechheit!
Hab mich im V.FR Nachbarfred auch schon drüber ausgelassen. Finde ich auch nicht ok und bei allem Respekt: Ein V.FR das jetzt locker 500-800  teurer ist, würde ich mir auch nicht mehr kaufen!  
Wobei ich es schon "schade" finden würde, wenn Votec die Pforten schon wieder dicht macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Mal ein anderes Thema zum V.SX:

Ich habe bei meinem Service Festgestellt, dass die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme verbogen ist. Ich habe lange gesucht, um eine sehr Zugfeste Schraube zu finden. Endlich habe ich eine gefunden. Diese ist schwarz. Deshalb habe ich farblich passend dazu die obere Dämpferschraube mitbestellt.

Die Schrauben haben folgende Eigenschaften:






Korrosions-Beständigkeit und Rostschutz lassen zwar zu wünschen übrig, sollten sich aber mit Loctite und Fett in den Griff kriegen lassen.


Warum schreibe ich euch das? Ich tippe mal, dass ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin. Sollte also wer einen Satz (1x ober und 1x untere Dämpferschraube) wollen, dann schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (16. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich hatte meine SX Konfiguration anfang Dezember bestellt. Was soll ich  eurer Meinung nach tun? Sollte ich jetzt lieber stornieren?


----------



## akami (16. Januar 2012)

Warum willst du denn stornieren?


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (16. Januar 2012)

Weil ich Angst habe am Ende auf meiner Kohle sitzen zu bleiben.

unter anderem zweifel ich ein weinig an der zuverlÃ¤ssigkeit von votec. ich habe am 6.12 bestellt und das geld Ã¼berwiesen. Dann habe ich nichts gehÃ¶rt und nachdem ich 2-3 mal angerufen und eine email geschrieben habe, habe ich erst am 15.12 eine email bekommen dasd das geld eingegangen ist. ist das da so Ã¼blich? oder habt ihr nach eurer bezahlung eine schriftliche BestÃ¤tigung bekommen (Auf Papier^^)?
Zu dem habe ich auch noch keine Info bekommen das der Shop in Frankfurt schlieÃt, obwohl ich bei der Bestelltung angegeben habe das ich das bike dort abholen werde... Ich denke deren aufgabe ist s vl schon mich zu informieren wie das nun gehandhabt wird...


----------



## ellbc (16. Januar 2012)

â>SebÂ© schrieb:


> Weil ich Angst habe am Ende auf meiner Kohle sitzen zu bleiben.
> 
> unter anderem zweifel ich ein weinig an der zuverlÃ¤ssigkeit von votec. ich habe am 6.12 bestellt und das geld Ã¼berwiesen. Dann habe ich nichts gehÃ¶rt und nachdem ich 2-3 mal angerufen und eine email geschrieben habe, habe ich erst am 15.12 eine email bekommen dasd das geld eingegangen ist. ist das da so Ã¼blich? oder habt ihr nach eurer bezahlung eine schriftliche BestÃ¤tigung bekommen (Auf Papier^^)?
> Zu dem habe ich auch noch keine Info bekommen das der Shop in Frankfurt schlieÃt, obwohl ich bei der Bestelltung angegeben habe das ich das bike dort abholen werde...



Bei mir hat das mit der BestÃ¤tigung des Zahlungseingangs auch so 2-3 Wochen gedauert, das scheint normal zu sein...
An deiner Stelle hÃ¤tte ich allerdings ehrlich gesagt auch ein mulmiges GefÃ¼hl...


----------



## RitzelBallerina (16. Januar 2012)

Bei Kompletter Zahlung im Voraus würde ich allerdings auch am Tel. hängen und Dampf machen. Außerdem müssten die dich schon informieren , da du das Rad ja im Shop abholen wolltest und im Zweifelsfall muss ja irgendwer den Versandkarton + DPD-Kosten übernehmen wenn es nun doch bei dir daheim eintrudeln sollte.

Mit der späten Bestätigung muss ich ellbc recht geben. War bei mir auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (16. Januar 2012)

Ich habe Ã¼berhaupt keine BestÃ¤tigung bekommen. Erst nachdemich mal nachgefragt habe, ob das Geld angekommen sei, gab es eine Email mit folgendem Wortlaut (kein Rechnungsanhang):



> Sehr geehrter Herr .....,
> 
> vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Bestellung und das damit in uns gesetzte Vertrauen. Ihre Zahlung in HÃ¶he von ....... â¬ haben wir dankend erhalten und Ihrem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben. Da die von Ihnen konfigurierten Komponenten leider noch nicht alle auf unserem Lager verfÃ¼gbar sind, bitten wir hinsichtlich der Fertigstellung noch um etwas Geduld.
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, wann sie vorhaben dein Bike zu liefern. Letztes Jahr wurde mir hoch und heilig versprochen, dass es 5 Wochen dauern wÃ¼rde, bei Vorkasse sogar noch schneller. Per Vorkasse bezahlt und fast 17 Wochen gewartet.

Was haben sie dir denn bezÃ¼glich deines Abholungstermin gesagt? Der Shop ist ja noch bis zum 31.01. auf.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (16. Januar 2012)

Okay, ich werde nach 10 Uhr mal anrufen... mal gespannt ob Ã¼berhaupt jemand drangeht


----------



## akami (16. Januar 2012)

Ruf nicht den Service an sondern auf einen Direktapparat.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (16. Januar 2012)

genau diese email habe ich auch erhalten... dann habe ih nochmal eine email bezÃ¼glich Liefertermin abgeschickt worauf die mir folgendes geantwortet haben:

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Anfrage.  

Zurzeit betrÃ¤gt die  durchschnittliche, modellunabhÃ¤ngige  Lieferzeit vom Eingang der  Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung des jeweiligen Modells ca. 6 - 8 Wochen,  wobei wir bemÃ¼ht sind diese Lieferzeiten durch Erweiterung unserer  ProduktionskapazitÃ¤ten schnellstmÃ¶glich zu verkÃ¼rzen. 

Aktuelle Informationen zum Unternehmen und unseren Produkten entnehmen Sie bitte unser Homepage votec.com.

Wir hoffen Ihnen hiermit geholfen zu haben, freuen uns auf Ihre Antwort.

Guten Jahresbeginn

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe aus Wenden


----------



## akami (16. Januar 2012)

Also der Standarthinhaltetext... - Nur mal aus Interesse, wie sieht denn deine Bestellung aus?


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (16. Januar 2012)

VOTEC SX - Konfiguriert          L              White, Black / Red          1          3.174,00          3.174,00

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH 170
DÃ¤mpfer: Rock Shox Monarch XX
Laufrad: DT Swiss E 2000
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Evolution Line
Bremsen: Shimano Saint, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo T40, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo T40, Steuersatz: Acros Ai-25, Griffe: Votec Clamp On
Sattel: Selle Italia X1
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb:  Schaltwerk: SRAM X9, Zahnkranz: SRAM X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel:  SRAM X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt, Kette: SRAM X9, KettenfÃ¼hrung:  C-Guide


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (16. Januar 2012)

Ja genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht... ich werde nachher mal nach einem genauen Status fragen.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (16. Januar 2012)

@akami

hast du jetzt wieder ein bike bestellt oder war das die email vom letztem jahr?


----------



## akami (16. Januar 2012)

Das war die Mail vom letzten Jahr. Dieses Jahr soll es was fürs Grobe geben. Bin echt am überlegen mir das Yeti 303 zu ordern.


----------



## philluck (16. Januar 2012)

habe mich "ein wenig" zu dem thema bei votec umgehÃ¶rt und joah, lÃ¤uft wohl alles auf insolvenz hinaus. es wurde auch schon versucht votec an eine amerikanischen firma aus dem zubehÃ¶rbereich zu verhÃ¶kern... nur haben die genau so wenig geld bzw es sieht Ã¤hnlich kacke aus.

 nur so als tip: wer sein votec mit dem gÃ¼nstigsten LRS der 2011er Modelle, NACHDEM die DT E2000 verschwunden sind, geordert hat, sollte sich nicht nur einen votec-lagersatz klarmachen sondern auch gleich freilauf und lager fÃ¼r den LRS ordern. da siehts wohl ebenfalls recht dÃ¼ster aus 

ich brauche auch einen lagersatz+schwinge -> laut votec 280â¬ >:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (16. Januar 2012)

philluck schrieb:


> habe mich "ein wenig" zu dem thema bei votec umgehört und joah, läuft wohl alles auf insolvenz hinaus.



Wo kann man sich denn da umhören? Ich hab zumindest mal von Votec heute ne Mail bekommen dass ich mein Radl Ende dieser Woche zurückgeschickt bekommen soll, ich hoffe das wird auch so eintreffen!

Ist es eigentlich nicht möglich andere LagerKits zu verwenden? Ich hab grad die Kohle nicht so superlocker dass ich mal schnell 100 Ocken rausklopfen kann...

Wenn ihr sagt dass es Sinn macht lasse ich mir gleich noch zum Rad ein Kit mitschicken...


----------



## Radlschlumpf (16. Januar 2012)

Das hört sich ja nicht gut an für Votec.
Habe mir gleich mal ein Lagerkit bestellt,natürlich per Nachnahme.


----------



## Sasse82 (16. Januar 2012)

Welcome back home! 

Hoffen wir, dass ich nun keine Schwierigkeiten mehr habe! Die Bremsen schleifen zwar jetzt nach dem ersten Einbau.. aber ich hoffe, das lässt sich nun korrekt einstellen, im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal.








Das sind in der Tat Neuigkeiten, die man nicht gerne hört, ob nun aus verlässlicher Quelle oder auch nicht...
Ich werde wohl auch ein Lagersatz bestellen, wobei ich mich echt frage ob es für den Notfall nicht auch woanders Lager für die Hinterbauten zu beziehen gibt. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es sich hier nicht um gewissermaßen standardisierte Bauteile handelt.


----------



## philluck (17. Januar 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich denn da umhören? Ich hab zumindest mal von Votec heute ne Mail bekommen dass ich mein Radl Ende dieser Woche zurückgeschickt bekommen soll, ich hoffe das wird auch so eintreffen!
> 
> Ist es eigentlich nicht möglich andere LagerKits zu verwenden? Ich hab grad die Kohle nicht so superlocker dass ich mal schnell 100 Ocken rausklopfen kann...
> 
> Wenn ihr sagt dass es Sinn macht lasse ich mir gleich noch zum Rad ein Kit mitschicken...



ich könnte auch schreiben, dass ich mit dem und dem mitarbeiter aus der entscheidungstreffende ebene bei votec vertraulich geredet habe, dies wäre dann aber für den mitarbeiter schlecht. die angaben stimmen aber, ob man es mir glauben will oder nicht ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. 

ich habe noch kein lagerkit in der hand gehalten, aber es würde mich auch interessieren ob man für 50-60 nicht bei einem fachhändler entsprechendes material bekommen kann. 

die schwinge vom v.fr werde ich wohl latzen müssen


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (17. Januar 2012)

und wann wann haben sie in etwa vor diese anzumelden???


----------



## akami (17. Januar 2012)

1. Ich wär ja schon glücklich, wenn mein SX überhaupt mal wieder einsatzfähig wäre. 
2. Schade, dass sie dicht machen. Ich glaube auch, dass soll erstmal im verborgenen bleiben.
3. Wer kein Lagerkit bekommt, muss seine Lager halt ein wenig pflegen. PTFE wirkt Wunder.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (17. Januar 2012)

Ich weiÃ langsam gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Mir wurde gesterm gesagt das mein bestelltes rad die nÃ¤chsten 2 wochen ausgeliefert wird. Jetzt weiÃ ich nicht ob das nur hinhalte-taktik ist oder ob ich mich darauf verlassen kann...
Als ich sagte das hier im forum steht das eine Insolvenz bevorsteht, meinte der Mitarbeiter nur das das nicht stimmt und es wahrscheinlich jemand behauptet der votec was schlechtes will... Anderer Seits denke ich mir auch, das wenn das stimmt, die vl bevorstehende insolvenz erstmal geheim gehalten wird...

Ich weiÃ jetzt nicht ob ich mein Geld zurÃ¼ck verlangen soll oder die 2 wochen abwarten soll!?


----------



## akami (17. Januar 2012)

Warte mal die zwei Wochen ab. Ich denke nicht, dass Votec so schnell dicht macht. - Ich würde aber die Page im Auge behalten. Sobald man nicht mehr bestellen kann sofort reagieren.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (17. Januar 2012)

Ja denke auh das ich es so machen wered... davon mal abgesehen wÃ¼sste ich auch absolut nicht welches andere rad ich mir hollen sollte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (17. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Ich wär ja schon glücklich, wenn mein SX überhaupt mal wieder einsatzfähig wäre.
> 2. Schade, dass sie dicht machen. Ich glaube auch, dass soll erstmal im verborgenen bleiben.
> 3. Wer kein Lagerkit bekommt, muss seine Lager halt ein wenig pflegen. PTFE  ?? wirkt Wunder.




Wat is PTFE?  --> Polytetrafluorethylen??


----------



## akami (17. Januar 2012)

Oder einfach "Teflon".


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Januar 2012)

soso teflon bei lagern... ok! woher hast du den tipp?


----------



## akami (17. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mich auch gewundert, dass das Effeckt hat. Besonders bei gedichteten Industrielagern aber nach der Bahandlung mit PTFE Spezialfett lief der Hinterbau noch fluffiger. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein... . Den Tipp habe ich von niemandem, ich habe es probiert, nachdem meine Gleitlagerperformance ungemein zunahm und das, bei den gammeligen Fox-Lagern.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (17. Januar 2012)

â>SebÂ© schrieb:


> Ja denke auh das ich es so machen wered... davon mal abgesehen wÃ¼sste ich auch absolut nicht welches andere rad ich mir hollen sollte^^



Das ist 'ne gute Einstellung und enttÃ¤uschen wird dich dein SX bestimmt nicht. Mal abgesehen davon haben die Bikes in naher Zukunft vermtl. Seltenheitswert. Hat doch auch was *g*

@akami : Teflon ist ziemlich , und jetzt aufgepasst , effektiv!!!


----------



## akami (17. Januar 2012)

XTR Schlatwerk mit kurzem Käfig und XTR 2fach Umwerfer bestellt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was und ob das was bringt. Ich werde mir auch mal die "Kettenspann"-Funktion näher angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick404 (18. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch gewundert, dass das Effeckt hat. Besonders bei gedichteten Industrielagern aber nach der Bahandlung mit PTFE Spezialfett lief der Hinterbau noch fluffiger. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein... . Den Tipp habe ich von niemandem, ich habe es probiert, nachdem meine Gleitlagerperformance ungemein zunahm und das, bei den gammeligen Fox-Lagern.



im modellbau hab ich meine kugelllager und alle beweglichen teile auch meistens mit teflon fett und ölen behandelt. das zeug hat auf jedenfall einen effekt, gerade bei lagern.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (18. Januar 2012)

Frag mal 'ne Hausfrau am Herd. Die weiss , zumindest von der Beschichtung her , wie wunderbar Teflon wirkt.


----------



## akami (18. Januar 2012)

Das PTFEetwas bringt ist keine Fage aber sind industrilager nicht dicht?


----------



## maverick404 (18. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Das PTFEetwas bringt ist keine Fage aber sind industrilager nicht dicht?



das teflonspray was ich habe läuft überall rein, es ist sehr dünnflüssig.
die frage ist ob sowas immer positiv ist.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (18. Januar 2012)

off-topic : der Votec-Zubehörshop ist wieder online


----------



## Nippes80 (18. Januar 2012)

Muss grad mal was fragen....kann es sein das Votec innerhalb der letzten Woche die Preise erhöht hat???


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Januar 2012)

Innerhalb der letzten Woche ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.
Seit Ersteinführung der 2012er Modelle wurden die Preise aber auf jeden Fall nochmal deutlich nach oben angepasst!
Frage mich jetzt aber bitte nicht warum.


----------



## Nippes80 (19. Januar 2012)

Wahnsinn...

hab gerade noch mal mit votec telefoniert, die haben mal so eben im laufenden modell jahr (bikes unverändert) die preise um ca. 15% angehoben. grund gestiegene zuliefererkosten. aber komisch ist das das SR stabil geblieben ist im preis. die leute die sich noch vor ca. 2 wochen ein SX bestellt haben können sich freuen, ich für meinen teil bin fertig mit votec.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. Januar 2012)

Lagerkit III und Schaltauge gestern bestellt und HEUTE ist es schon da.

Das nenne ich mal flink!


----------



## nils2306 (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo habe ein Voten V8 und brauche nen neuen Dämpfer,möchte mir den Fox van r 2011 einbauen.passt der,weiss da jemand etwas drüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (25. Januar 2012)

Das sollte passen. AGB nach oben.


----------



## akami (10. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Da es ja offiziell keine Kettenstrebenschoner mehr von Votec gibt, habe ich das mal selber in die Hand genommen. Die sehen in der Realität besser aus, auch die silberne Beschriftung kommt besser zur Geltung.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Februar 2012)

SERVUS ZUSAMMEN - BAD NEWS!!!!!

UNSERE BEFÜRCHTUNGEN HABEN SICH BEWAHRHEITET. 
VOTEC WURDE VON INTERNETSTORES AG ÜBERNOMMEN 
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=564924 und hier: 
http://www.internetstores.de/presse/detailansicht-news/article/2/internetstores-ag-uebernimmt-die-marke-votec.html
UND WIRD AB APRIL UNTER DEREN NAMEN WEITER GEFÜHRT...
NUN JA... HEISST DAS JETZT VOTEC HAT NUR NOCH "RAMSCHNIVEAU"????


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Februar 2012)

Sehen wir es positiv... im Gegensatz zu einer Insolvenz können so nun Garantieansprüche weiter geltend gemacht werden. Ob ich aber jemals wieder ein Votec kaufen werde? Das bleibt abzuwarten....


----------



## Broenner (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

melde mich auch wieder mal zu Wort , was geht ab Leute alles klar bei euch?

Ja das mit Votec finde ich sehr Schade vorallem das der beste SHOP überhaupt in Frankfurt geschlossen wurde finde ich einfach nur traurig.
Viele Kunden haben doch nur ein Votec gekauft wegen der indivuellen  Beratung in Frankfurt und Stuttgart ob Votec mit dieser Methode weiter kommt warten wir ab was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## gotoos (13. Februar 2012)

Broenner schrieb:


> vorallem das der beste SHOP überhaupt in Frankfurt geschlossen wurde finde ich einfach nur traurig.



weil du ja ALLE Shops dieser Welt kennst!!


----------



## eme999 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Hatt jemand eine Ahnung von wem der RC Rahmen ist??


Mfg eme


----------



## gotoos (13. Februar 2012)

eme999 schrieb:


> Hatt jemand eine Ahnung von wem der RC Rahmen ist??



von VOTEC


----------



## eme999 (13. Februar 2012)

Hmm... nein der Rahmen wurde ja zu 100% dazugekauft, deshalb werfen sich fragen auf ...von welchem Hersteller könnte der sein?

mfg  e m e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (13. Februar 2012)

Wie is das eigentlich? In der Meldung steht ja nur was für den Markenrechten. Macht dann Internetstores in Zukunft die Entwicklung selber bzw. die Organisation derselbem? Werden da in Zukunft dieselben Leute involviert sein?


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes - Teil 2* 
                                                                                Hallo,

  ich habe ne Weile Ã¼berlegt, ob ich die Zeilen schreiben soll, denke aber, dass es den ein oder anderen interessieren mag. 
  Die Marke Votec habe ich gerne und vehement verteidigt, wenn es um  GerÃ¼chte ging. Das liegt natÃ¼rlich an der Liebe zur Marke, was mit  tollen und ausgereiften RÃ¤dern zusammen hÃ¤ngt. Aber auch daran, dass man  immer kompetente und freundliche Mitarbeiter vorgefunden hat, welche  bereitwillig Auskunft gaben. Die Marke Votec hat fÃ¼r mich ein Gesicht  und PersÃ¶nlichkeit. Dieses mÃ¶gen manche als âSeele eine Radesâ  bezeichnen wollen. Jetzt gibt es aber eine neue Situation. 
  Heute Vormittag war ich aufgrund einer technischen Frage zum Rahmen  bei Votec in Wenden. Das Ladenlokal war verschlossen, aber ein  Mitarbeiter Ã¶ffnete dennoch die TÃ¼r. Dieser sagte mir, das Votec nicht  mehr zustÃ¤ndig sei und ich mich an die Internetstores AG wenden muss.  Alle Mitarbeiter seien entlassen und er erledigt noch letzte Arbeiten  um dann die TÃ¼r endgÃ¼ltig zu schlieÃen. Anrufe und Mails gehen bereits  zur Internetstores AG. Mir viel der Kitt aus der Brille, so dass ich  fassungs- und verstÃ¤ndnislos im Laden stand. Der Mitarbeiter war trotz  der, vor allem fÃ¼r ihn, Ã¼blen Situation hilfsbreit und gewohnt  freundlich. Die Ãbernahme habe ich neutral zur Kenntnis genommen. Es  muss nicht zwangslÃ¤ufig negativ sein. Hier wurden jedoch hochkompetente  und motivierte Mitarbeiter zu 100% frei gestellt. Neue Menschen werden  neue RÃ¤der prÃ¤sentieren, die nichts mehr mit dem Votec zu tun haben, das  wir bis letzte Woche noch kannten. Es kÃ¶nnen jetzt nur noch  standardisierte, anonyme Produkte erscheinen. Darauf bin ich natÃ¼rlich  gespannt. Meinen Votec-Aufkleber am Auto werde ich jedoch entfernen.  Fahrrad.de und Co. werde ich meiden. Die Marke Votec lebt weiter, ja  wird vielleicht sogar eine Renaissance in Sachen StÃ¼ckzahlen und  Bekanntheit erleben. Aber âmeinâ Votec aus dem Sauerland mit Gesichtern  in Wenden gibt es nicht mehr. Das kann ich nur unendlich bedauern und  die VerstÃ¤ndnislosigkeit ausdrÃ¼cklich betonen. 
  Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht mag der Schritt sogar nachvollziehbar sein,  aber das ist wie oft nur eine Betrachtungsweise. Jeder muss selbst  entscheiden, wie er dazu steht. Meinen Standpunkt, auch zur  Internetstores AG, habe ich erÃ¶rtert. 

  GrÃ¼Ãe,
  Jens


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. Februar 2012)

hatte ich vorhin woanders gepostet, mag aber hier auch interessant sein


----------



## eme999 (14. Februar 2012)

Also eine MARKE ist mehr oder weniger gestorben ... aber eine NEUE geboren !!!

Jedoch hat sie nichts mit Votec usw zu tun ,aber scheint recht OK und eine sehr ehrliche Firma zu sein in Bayern.
Top Preis -Leistung !!!


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. Februar 2012)

Erkenne ich die Ironie nicht? Oder meinst du es wirklich ernst?
  Ich erklÃ¤re es dir. Aber erstmal liegt Esslingen nicht in Bayern sondern in Baden WÃ¼rttemberg. Mit Votec hat es nichts zu tun, das ist richtig. Es ist nur eine Marke, quasi hÃ¼llenlos. Man nimmt einen Standardrahmen und klebt einfach nur Labels je nach Wunschmarke auf. Das ist nicht verwerflich, im Gegenteil. So senkt man, wie du korrekt bemerkt hast, die Kosten. Schlecht sind die evtl. auch gar nicht, aber der Individualismus bleibt auf der Strecke. Ob das Ehrlich ist? Ich meine nicht. Top Preis-Leistung? Ja, aber zu Lasten von Mitarbeitern und deren Familien. Das Schlimmste wird sein, dass auf den RÃ¤dern garantiert âMade in Germanyâ stehen wird. Und genau an der Stelle kotze ich als deutscher Ingenieur. 

  GrÃ¼Ãe,
  Jens


----------



## eme999 (14. Februar 2012)

hallo, 
also ich glaube wir meinen leider nicht die selbe firma.
denn die die ich meine schreibt sogar von welcher carbon firma sie die rahmen in china usw bezieht !!!!( das ist mal ganz was neues in der mtb welt)

Mfg emanuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (14. Februar 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Und genau an der Stelle kotze ich als deutscher Ingenieur.   Grüße,  Jens



deshalb kaufst du auch als bewusster dt. ingenieur beim direktversender, weil der ja billiger ist als der kleine händler vor ort


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. Februar 2012)

klar, weil ich da mal fix vorbei fahren kann und Votec für mich wie ein Händler auftritt. Bei dem Rad eine gute Wahl. Zwei andere stammen vom kleinen Händler aus Iserlohn; also alles im grünen Bereich.

@ Emanuel: Hast Du mal einen Link? 
Grüße, Jens


----------



## eme999 (14. Februar 2012)

Also ich find diese neue Firma in Deutschland 1A !! wirklich ehrlich und kompetent !!
 zudem wird kein hehl daraus gemacht woher die teile kommen !!!

http://www.snake-bikes.de/

Meiner Meinung nach das beste Preis -LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis derzeit in Deutschland !!!
 Die Carbon Anbauteile sind zwar nicht von Syntace haben ein gutes Preis/Gewichts/ LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis!! Abgesehen davon kompromisslose Ausstattung(gesamte Gruppe auch kassette kette bremse zumeist von einer und der selben Gruppe)LaufrÃ¤der/Gabel auch durchgehend von DT Swiss, nun wirklich wo bekommt man ein bike 
mit dieser Konfiguration :

Rahmen Snake Mamba Carbonrahmen 
Steuersatz Snake OEM, 80 Gramm 
Gabel DT Swiss XRC 100 SS mit Remote Control, Mod. 2012 in UD Carbon / weiss 
Kurbel Shimano XT M780 3x10 
Schalthebel Shimano XT M780 3x10XT 
Schaltwerk Shimano XT M780 3x10XT 
Umwerfer Shimano XT M780 3x10 
Kassette Shimano XT M780 3x10 
Kette Shimano XT

Sattel GUB Sattel 
Lenker Snake Carbon 3K Riser 620 mm 
Vorbau GUB Carbon/Alu 3K 90 mm 
SattelstÃ¼tze GUB Carbon 3K, 31,6/350 mm 
LaufrÃ¤der ST Swiss X1600 
Bremsen Avid Elixir X.7(180mm/160mm)

Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph/ Nobby Nic, Conti light SchlÃ¤uche

 sonstiges Durchgehende Zugverlegung, Kettenstrebenschutz, wechselbares Schaltauge, Auslieferung ohne Pedale 
Gewicht 9,5 Kg 

fÃ¼r Schlappe 2100â¬ ?!!


----------



## Sasse82 (14. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja wirklich interessant und du magst evtl. auch Recht haben (ohne mich damit beschäftigt zu haben), aber was hat das nun mit dem Verkauf der Marke Votec zu tun? ;-)
Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass Votec nicht an Snake-Bikes sondern InternetStores verkauft wurde!


----------



## akami (14. Februar 2012)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt und im Nachbarthread angemerkt. So hier noch mal mein 2011er SX, fährt sich saugut und das Gewicht ist noch akzeptabel


----------



## eme999 (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ja das ist schon klar, das votec und snake nichts gemeinsam haben, nur wollte ich mal sagen das es noch kleine feine ehrliche Firmen in Deutschland gibt!!

Mfg emanuel


----------



## i319 (19. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute

ne Frage an diejenigen unter euch die das Bike mit dem Votec Dämpferschutz gekauft haben. Wie ist das Teil bei euch befestigt?

Habe mir einen Dämpferschutz nachträglich gekauft und der kam ohne Schrauben ... drum die Frage.

Thanks i319


----------



## bascopeach (19. Februar 2012)

der Dämpferschutz kommt auch ohne Schrauben, einfach rein"clippen" und Tipp unter SXlern, den Schutz verkehrt herum einbauen, also Logo nach unten, die Logoseite ist nämlich länger --> mehr Schutz...


----------



## gotoos (19. Februar 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> den Schutz verkehrt herum einbauen, also Logo nach unten, die Logoseite ist nämlich länger --> mehr Schutz...



stimmt
Ist zwar was fummelig, aber der Dämpfer wird wesentlich besser geschützt.
Viele haben das Logo oben, dann steht es aber auf dem Kopf. Ist also falsch herum!
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Olper (20. Februar 2012)

nach Rahmenwechsel am Freitag von S auf M das letzte seiner Art?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (21. Februar 2012)

eme999 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja das ist schon klar, das votec und snake nichts gemeinsam haben, nur wollte ich mal sagen das es noch kleine feine ehrliche Firmen in Deutschland gibt!!
> 
> Mfg emanuel



soll das bedeuten, votec ist ne verbrecherfirma?????


----------



## RitzelBallerina (21. Februar 2012)

Internetstores AG? Fahrrad.de? Das war's dann für mich gewesen. 

Ich hoffe hier hängt keiner mehr seiner Bestellung hinterher und/oder fürchtet um seine Anzahlung. Bike NICHT zum Service nach Wenden zu schicken war 'ne sehr gute Entscheidung und warten kann ich das SX auch ohne die.

Votec ist tot. Schade drum!


----------



## hilldevil77 (23. Februar 2012)

gotoos schrieb:


> von VOTEC



VOTEC Germany... CARBOTEC China... is doch alles TEC... oder


----------



## KATZenfreund (25. Februar 2012)

Moinsen!

Jemand in Hamburg, der ein Votec in "s" hat? Benötige dringend eines zum Probefahren... Vielleicht ein MR---wäre toll!
PN ist fein...


----------



## Broenner (22. März 2012)

Schade eigentlich das wartezimmer gibt es jetzt schon über ein jahr und niemand postet mehr hier was leute überlegt mal wir sind schon bei seite 131   wenn wir wollen schafen wir die 200


----------



## gotoos (22. März 2012)

Broenner schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich das wartezimmer gibt es jetzt schon über ein jahr und niemand postet mehr hier was leute überlegt mal wir sind schon bei seite 131   wenn wir wollen schafen wir die 200



aber du hast den Titel des Fred schon verstanden, oder?
Es gibt niemanden mehr der wartet!
Na, kommste drauf?
Richtig, also auch kein Wartezimmer mehr.
Du kannst dich nun im SX Fred austoben!
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Broenner (26. März 2012)

gotoos schrieb:


> aber du hast den Titel des Fred schon verstanden, oder?
> Es gibt niemanden mehr der wartet!
> Na, kommste drauf?
> Richtig, also auch kein Wartezimmer mehr.
> ...


 

Ja im SX Fred wäre schon nett ,ABER ich habe ein FR


----------



## gotoos (26. März 2012)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ja im SX Fred wäre schon nett ,ABER ich habe ein FR



Dann tob dich halt weiter hier aus und lass uns im SX Fred in Ruhe
Ist auch nicht das schlechteste


----------



## Erroll (26. März 2012)

Äh Hallo?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451505&highlight=votec+v.fr Husch, husch da rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

